# Biker aus Leipzig



## Frey (16. Dezember 2001)

Hi peoples,
ich suche mal ein paar Biker aus LE!
Um eben nicht immer alleine trainieren zu müssen!
Also gebt mal becheid!
Infos zu mir gibts unter www.freymtb.de!
cya Frey


----------



## Frey (21. Dezember 2001)

Dann eben nicht!
frey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil (22. Dezember 2001)

Schau mal in den thread biken in Chemnitz.Ganz am ende waren paar leutz aus LE.


----------



## Atomino (24. August 2002)

Hi Frey

ich wollt mich mal bei dir melden 
komme auch aus LE, wenn wir uns mal treffen wollen oder so dann kannste dich ja mal melden.

gruß Atomino


----------



## phiro (28. August 2002)

Hi Frieder,
komme ganz aus der Nähe von Leipzig (aus Rackwitz, is zwischen  Leipzig und Delitsch).
Trainiere öfters mal im Auenwald und rund um den Cospudener See. 
Meld dich doch mal bei mir: [email protected]


----------



## Frey (29. August 2002)

@Atomino 
Hi,
kann es sein, dass du am Dienstag, glaub ich zumindest, so gegen 16Uhr an einer Total Tankstelle standest (ich komme gerade nicht auf den Strassennamen)?!
Jedenfalls bin ich da vorbei gefahren und hab jemand mit einen Gary Fischer Bike gesehen!

Gruss
Frey


----------



## Atomino (30. August 2002)

Ne kann nicht sein,
haben uns aber gestern im BDO gesehen,
war mir nicht sicher ob du es bist und anquatschen war mir grad irgendwie zu blöd.Kann grad nicht richtig Trainieren weil ich es mal wieder mit die Knie hab aber wir können uns ja mal so treffen.

gruß Atomino


----------



## CaptainPsycho (7. September 2002)

Moin moin Leutz,

bin auch aus L.E.

Trainieren wenn dann in der City oder am Hafen. 

Ansonsten läuft man sich im BDO übern Weg.

Gruss Joachim


----------



## phiro (7. September 2002)

@CaptainPsycho

arbeitest du im BDO ?
oder hängste da nur gelegentlich rum ?   

Gruss


----------



## Frey (7. September 2002)

Ich nehme mal ganz stark an, dass CaptainPycho nicht im BDO arbeitet!
Aber ist ja auch egal!

Gruss
Frey


----------



## CaptainPsycho (10. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von phiro _
> *
> 
> @CaptainPsycho
> ...



nene bin dort nur imma mal, weil ich irgendwie immer was brauch  da freut sich Thomas dann immer  


Gruss Joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (11. September 2002)

@ Captain 

aha alles klar, nichts für ungut  

Gruss phiro


----------



## Atomino (11. September 2002)

Hi,

hab jetzt von meinem arzt das OK das ich wieder radln darf.

@ Frey, phiro
wollen wir uns nicht mal treffen zum biken??
meldet euch wenn ihr lust habt.

gruß
Atomino


----------



## Frey (12. September 2002)

Ja das könnten wir schon mal machen!
Wie wäre es mit Sonntag?
Ich könnte aber erst ab etwa 14 Uhr!
Also wie siehts aus Mädels?

Gruss Frey


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

Ja, hier.. und zwar nen Mädel.. wenns wetter morgen mitspielt bin ich in LE auf der Piste.. hab allerdings nur von 12 bis 14 Uhr zeit.. jm. lust ne ruhige runde zu rollern?


----------



## wildbiker (17. Dezember 2004)

Des war auch nicht auf den alten Mist bezogen, eh ich hier wieder nen neuen Thread eröffne und nen Mod. wieder drüber meckert .. hab ich mal denThread hier wieder ausgebuddelt. Ich habe Zeit zum radeln, nur alleine machts net so richtig spaß. dacht ihr männer seit frauenversteher..  rofl...oder wie war das..


----------



## Atomino (18. Dezember 2004)

also ich und felixthewolf und Vmaxjunkie wir würden uns sicher auch mal mit anschließen nur sieht es morgen zeitlich schlecht aus, bei mir zumindestens!
und wetter scheint ja auch nicht so toll zu werden!
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (18. Dezember 2004)

hi

hier sind 2 einsame biker-herzen (atomino und ich), die morgen eigentlich mal lust auf ne kleine ruhige kennenlern-ausfahrt haben.
abfahrt aber auf keinen fall vorm aufstehen und dann mal ne ruhige runde.
wer kommt noch mit?

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (18. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> hier sind 2 einsame biker-herzen (atomino und ich), die morgen eigentlich mal lust auf ne kleine ruhige kennenlern-ausfahrt haben.
> abfahrt aber auf keinen fall vorm aufstehen und dann mal ne ruhige runde.
> ...


->ICQ??


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Dezember 2004)

hi 

wir (atomino, xtobix, wildbiker und ich) treffen uns 12:30 in der nähe vom TV-club in der erlenstr.
alternativ auch 12:20 am coppiplatz

bis morgen


----------



## felixthewolf (19. Dezember 2004)

moin

wann wäre es denn genehm?
die startzeit um 30min zu verschieben wäre sicher machbar

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (19. Dezember 2004)

Also hätte nix gegen die Startzeit um ne halbe Stunde zu verschieben.. weil ich werd auch nich auf die hundertstel Sekunde genau da sein.. (höchstens +/-10 min später/eher)... Bis 12:30 - 13 Uhr!


----------



## felixthewolf (19. Dezember 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Also hätte nix gegen die Startzeit um ne halbe Stunde zu verschieben.. weil ich werd auch nich auf die hundertstel Sekunde genau da sein.. (höchstens +/-10 min später/eher)... Bis 12:30 - 13 Uhr!



ok, dann für alle:

treffen: 13:00 in der erlenstr. bei atomino
oder wer das nicht findet, den hole ich um 12:45-50 am coppiplatz ab.
wer das trotzdem nicht zu finden glaubt schreibt mich einfach nochmal rechtzeitig an


----------



## Würfel (19. Dezember 2004)

gruß nach Leipzig und im speziellen an Felix: schon Berge gefunden?


----------



## LH_DJ (19. Dezember 2004)

Lange nichts mehr von Leipzigern gehört.
Komme gerade von Arbeit, leider zu spät zum Mitfahren. Wenn wieder was ansteht, mailt mich mich an ([email protected]) . Muss nur leider oft am Wochenende arbeiten, aber dafür Ganzjahresbiker. Wäre mal für eine Abwechslung zu haben.
Gruß an alle
Dietmar


----------



## Frey (19. Dezember 2004)

Wow, hier geht ja richtig was...


----------



## felixthewolf (19. Dezember 2004)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ach manno. jetzt war ich 12.30 am TV-Club und hab mir die Reifen plattgestanden. Na dann nächstes Mal. Das Wetter war ja super und musste ich halt alleine Radeln.



hi

wir haben uns ja auch erst 13:00 getroffen, unter anderem weil es bei dir auch so knapp geworden wäre.

dannoch werde ich jetzt einen kleinen tourbereicht loswerden.
dabei waren xtobix, wildbiker (eigentlich eine wildbikerin), atomino (eigentlich ein eisenschwein, er ist die tour mit meinem singlespeeder gefahren) und ich.

wie verabredet trafen wir uns 13:00 bei atomino vor der tür.
dann ging es los in richtung süden. naja, erstmal zum stadion um von dort aus an der elster runter zum cospudener see zu fahren.
Obwohl mittags deutlich die sonne rauskam wars doch etwas fusskalt.
die einzige, die nicht gejammert hat, was wildbikerin, obwohls mit ihren kurzen handschuhen durchaus grund dazu gehabt hätte.
als wird dann, ordentlich vollgemoddert aus dem wald den cospudener see erreichten, pfiff uns ein eisiger seewind um die ohren (kein wunder, wir waren ja am cospudener SEE!).
Dort steht am andren ende des sees ein aussichtsturm, den atomino und ich ersteinmal hochklettern mussten - gar nicht so leicht mit steifen bike-schuhen.
als wir wieder herabgesteiegen waren gibgs weiter gegen den wind. 
tobi fuhr ordentlich vor, als ich wieder an ihn herangefahren war gab es folgenden lustigen dialog:
felix: "nimm mal etwas feuer raus"
tobi: "geht nicht, mir wird sonst kalt"   
das spiegelte eigentlich die situaltion der gesammten mitfahrerschaft; allen war kalt und wir wollten nach hause.
Die ging dann wieder durch den schönen auenwald und am elsterkanal, dort bog tobi in richtung leutsch ab, wir anderen drei fuhren weiter nach gohlis hoch.
endlich zu hause musste ich erstmal meine füsse nach erfrierungen kontrolieren -> das nächste mal mit überschuhen 

berge gaben wir leider trotzdem nicht gefunden, dafür gabs gelegntlich recht fest packenden schlamm und natürlich eine ganze menge wind.
auf jeden fall wars lustig und wird unbedingt wiederholt, am besten mit mehr als nur 4 fahrern.

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (20. Dezember 2004)

holla, was geht denn hier ab...gefällt mir

bin mal wieder in der Heimat für die nächsten 2 Wochen, muss viele km machen, also wer Bock hat auf RR oder MTB der melde sich (Tempo: gemütlich bis langsam   )

@Felix, Fabian, Wildbiker(in), Xtobix

meine ICQ-Nummer habt ihr ja (und ich eure), lasst uns da mal was ausmachen, hätte echt Bock euch mal wieder zu sehen und ein bissel zu rocken
hab schon Ferien, also Zeit ist erstmal nebensächlich 

gruß Phil


----------



## FrankausHalle (20. Dezember 2004)

Hey Phillip, wenn du die nächsten beiden Wochen wieder zu hause bist, könnte man doch mal versuchen, endlich eine zweite Runde hinzubekommen?! Ab wann biste denn wieder in Leipzig?


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

Habe ab 22.12. Urlaub, also auch Zeit (außer 24./25./26. läuft nix - Familienfest  ).

Wie wärs mit Silvester, ne kleine Runde so ab 13 Uhr wieder - 16 Uhr?? Kann nur in der Zeit, da bei mir zuhause ne Silvesterparty steigt


----------



## phiro (20. Dezember 2004)

FrankausHalle schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Phillip, wenn du die nächsten beiden Wochen wieder zu hause bist, könnte man doch mal versuchen, endlich eine zweite Runde hinzubekommen?! Ab wann biste denn wieder in Leipzig?



moin Frank, grüß dich

klar können wir mal fahren, ist ja erstmal egal ob du nach LE kommst oder ich nach Halle 
ich bin schon in LE, also ab sofort 

gruß


----------



## phiro (20. Dezember 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ab 22.12. Urlaub, also auch Zeit (außer 24./25./26. läuft nix - Familienfest  ).
> 
> Wie wärs mit Silvester, ne kleine Runde so ab 13 Uhr wieder - 16 Uhr?? Kann nur in der Zeit, da bei mir zuhause ne Silvesterparty steigt



Silvester geht bei mir sicher nicht, wenns Wetter nicht zu schlecht ist werde ich da in Lichtenstein (bei Zwickau) beim Silvester-Race sein (ist ein CC-Rennen)
Weihnachten und die Feiertage ist auch schwierig, werd Freitag Ruhetag machen und Samstag/Sonntag irgendwie versuchen vormittag und nachmittag was zu machen, aber dann immer nur kurze Runden (2-3h) --> vielleicht nen kleinen Nightride 
aber in der Woche gehts auf jedenfall, wenn du da auch frei hast sind wir von der Zeit her variabel 

gruß


----------



## felixthewolf (20. Dezember 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs mit Silvester, ne kleine Runde so ab 13 Uhr wieder - 16 Uhr?? Kann nur in der Zeit, da bei mir zuhause ne Silvesterparty steigt



alles klar, ich komme! also IBC-local-convention zu sylvester bei der wilden bikerin   

dann werd ich wohl mal morgen und/oder übermorgen mal ne runde mit phiro drehen, wer will kann natürlich mitkommen.
wir sagen dann hier an dieser stelle früh genug bescheid.

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> alles klar, ich komme! also IBC-local-convention zu sylvester bei der wilden bikerin
> 
> dann werd ich wohl mal morgen und/oder übermorgen mal ne runde mit phiro drehen, wer will kann natürlich mitkommen.
> wir sagen dann hier an dieser stelle früh genug bescheid.
> ...


 
 geschlossne veranstaltung..   

mist, ich muss morgen nochmal arbeiten.  könnte höchstens am 23.12.


----------



## phiro (20. Dezember 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> geschlossne veranstaltung..
> 
> mist, ich muss morgen nochmal arbeiten.  könnte höchstens am 23.12.



da könnte ich auch

könnten ja mehrere Termine ins Auge fassen, irgendeiner passt dann schon
könntest du da schon vormittags


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

so 10 - 11 Uhr? eher komm ich net ausm Nest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (20. Dezember 2004)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> geschlossne veranstaltung..



na klar, andere will ich dann da auch nicht dabei haben, sehr umsichtig von dir 



			
				wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> :mist, ich muss morgen nochmal arbeiten.  könnte höchstens am 23.12.



so, da phiro morgen nicht kann, werd ich morgen nochmal stollen backen und dafür dann mittwoch fahren.
wie siehts denn in leipzig mit der illumination aus? ich kann eigentlich erst ab 15:30. dann wirds ja eigentlich schon dunkel. phiro ist froh jmd zum nightriden gefunden zu haben, finden wir denn da noch weitere bikende fledermäuse???

wie gesagt, mittwoch steht zur debatte, eigentlich erst ab 15:30, wenn alle anderen früher fahren wollen, wäre ich bereit überstunden zu opfern.

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (20. Dezember 2004)

Ok, wenn mir jm. ne Lupine leiht fahr ich auch abends... .. öhm.. ansonsten wär mir tagsüber lieber...


----------



## Atomino (21. Dezember 2004)

hm mittwoch, wollen wir nicht radln gehen wenn ich dienstschluss hab, das wäre dann nach 22uhr!
ne is ja nur nen scherz, da müsst ihr wohl ohne mich auskommen!

spätschicht suckt   

auch die nächsten tage siehts total schlecht aus!
naja mal sehen

mfg Fabian


----------



## LH_DJ (21. Dezember 2004)

Hi Leute,
würde gerne mal ne Runde mit drehen. Silvester könnte ich oder auch 1.-3.Januar. Ich beobachte das hier weiter und klinke mich bei günstigem Termin wieder ein. Bis dahin......
Dietmar


----------



## mischuwi (21. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> phiro ist froh jmd zum nightriden gefunden zu haben, finden wir denn da noch weitere bikende fledermäuse???


Untersteh dich so viel mit dem phiro zu fahren! Nicht, dass ich dich in Biesenrode  nicht von meinem Hinterrad abschütteln kann!   Oder ich muss irgendwie versuchen einen vernünftigen Trainingsplan mit Quen aufzustellen und abzuarbeiten.   
Falls du dieser Tage mal in H sein solltest, dann kann man ja mal ne Runde durch den Deister drehen. Ich habe bis zum 10.1. Urlaub und bin ab 2.1. wieder in H und bereit für eine Ultraharte Trainingswoche mit Tag- und/oder Nacht-Biken!    

In diesem Sinne auch schöne Weihnachtsgrüße nach Mitteldeutschland aus dem -kalten Frankfurt am Main!


----------



## felixthewolf (21. Dezember 2004)

hi

so, morgen wird gefahren.
termin bisher; 15:30 am coppiplatz
mitfahrer; felix, phiro, cx-racer
lampen sind mitzubringen!

und donnerstag wird gefahren
termin steht noch nicht fest aber wahrscheinlich gegen 14:00
mitfahrer; felix, wildbiker(in) und wer noch will

@micha

mal schauen wie es sich mit phiro so fahren lässt, aber bevor ich dich in biesen rode wieder mal abhängen kann, hab ich noch viel zu tun  
ich bin wahrscheinlich vom 27.12. - 2.1. in hannover, bike und lampe sind natürlich dabei, nur die alten beine kann ich nicht finden   

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuwi (22. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin wahrscheinlich vom 27.12. - 2.1. in hannover, bike und lampe sind natürlich dabei, nur die alten beine kann ich nicht finden



Na super ich bin vom 28.12.-2.1. in Plön Sylvester feiern. Vllt fahren wir aber auch erst am 29.. Habe ich noch nicht entschieden. Vllt kann man dann am 28. ja mal ne Tour mit der altbekannten Besetzung und in altbekanntem Terrain hinbekommen. (Wegen Fitness: Ich laufe meiner letztjährigen Form auch noch ein wenig hinterher   . Aber was solls. Bis Juni wird das schon werden.  Und Winterberg werde ich dieses Jahr mal ausfallen lassen.)

Wegen Terminabsprache werde ich mich denn mal melden oder ins Nord-Forum posten.


----------



## felixthewolf (23. Dezember 2004)

hi

ich stand gestern abend tatsächlich bin 23:00 am herd und war dann nicht mehr fähig noch einen bericht zu schreiben.
aber man sieht, andere können das auch ganz gut.

"alter mann (cx-racer vergib mir), endurofully, das wird nicht schnell..."
für diese gedanken wurde ich gestern 3h lang bestaft, und zwar in mehrfaher weise.
1. tat sich beim anschalten meiner lampe rein gar nix. es dämmerte und felix' lampe ist natürlich defekt... :/
die lötfahne an einem accu war abgerissen und somit zu stromversorgung unterbrochen- klasse! (da michuwi sicher mitliesst; ich will mein gled zurück!)
da hoffte ich schon auf einen grund in aller ruhe nach hause rollen zu können, aber nein, der zweite teil meiner strafe sollte folgen.
ich hatte mich auf eine tour mit einem lizenzfahrer und einen gut motivierten und trainierten hobbyfahrer eingelassen.
beide waren sich sicher, man kann auch zu dritt mit 2 mirages fahren.
nicht weniger schnell, nur etwas weniger technisch (macht sich ohne licht nicht so gut) begann ich für die nächsten 1,5h roten lichtern hinterher zu fahren, wo genau es lang ging, konnte ich nur an wenigen schatten festmachen.
aber trotz der quälerei (meinerseits) hats tiereischen spass gemacht.
auch wenn ich viel gejammert habe, ich werde wieder mitfahren und immer weniger leiden.
schon alleine wenn ich das nächste mal selber licht habe, wirds mir schon besser gehen, wenn ich abschätzen kann, wie tief das schlagloch vor mir ist 

gruss, felix

P.S. das nächste mal lasst ihr eure lampen zu hause  meine ist wieder zusammengelötet.


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,

Hört sich doch ganz gut an. Wie lange ward ihr denn unterwegs? Wie gesagt, drehe gern mal eine Runde mit, hab frei vom 30.12. bis 3.1. dann geht wieder Arbeit los. 
Wann geht`s los????
Dietmar


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Dezember 2004)

sehe gerade- es waren 3 Stunden. Füße und Hände noch dran?


----------



## felixthewolf (23. Dezember 2004)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> sehe gerade- es waren 3 Stunden. Füße und Hände noch dran?



hi.

klar, so kalt war es nun auch wieder nicht.

da werde ich wohl mal lieber am 2.1. schon wiederkommen.
wenn die arbeit wieder losgeht, kannst du dann nicht mehr biken?

gruss, felix


----------



## phiro (24. Dezember 2004)

so, mal noch ein Lebenszeichen von mir

war wirklich ne schöne Runde (die ausführliche Beschreibung von cxfahrer und felix war ja schon spitze), obwohl ich oft nicht so genau wusste wo wir waren (trotz MirageX)
am Ende wurde es dann zwar etwas kalt und vorallem rutschig (Schneefall) und meine Lampe wurde auch immer dunkler aber das passte schon

am Ende warens (für mich) 3h18min, ca. 67km und 280HM (wow)   

ich glaube wenn das Flutlicht von Felix das nächste mal Einsatzbereit ist, wird die Sache noch um einiges besser und trailreicher 

@cxfahrer

1. das nächste Mal etwas langsamer (zumindest auf den Geraden, denn denk dran, wir haben WINTER) 
2. das mit den Handzeichen war nur gut gemeint, ich hatte vergessen das nicht alle starr unterwegs waren   
bin halt auch zu viel RR gefahren zuletzt, da tat das richtig gut mal wieder durchs Unterholz zu düsen

also, jederzeit gerne wieder (falls ich in LE sein sollte), egal ob tags oder nachts 

gruß Phil


----------



## mischuwi (24. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> 1. tat sich beim anschalten meiner lampe rein gar nix. es dämmerte und felix' lampe ist natürlich defekt... :/
> die lötfahne an einem accu war abgerissen und somit zu stromversorgung unterbrochen- klasse! (da michuwi sicher mitliesst; ich will mein gled zurück!)


Bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung verfällt die Garantie und der Vor-Ort-Service ist nur gültig, wenn man sich innerhalb der Stadtgrenzen von Hannover oder Frankfurt aufhält!


----------



## Khanh (24. Dezember 2004)

wir sind aus halle... www.halle-biken.de

vllt könnten wir uns mal alle treffen?


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Dezember 2004)

Khanh schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind aus halle... www.halle-biken.de
> 
> vllt könnten wir uns mal alle treffen?



hi

ein ausflug nach halle wird sicher nicht ausbleiben.
aber wollt ihr mit euren dirt-bikes wirklich touren mitfahren, auf denen lizenzfahrer tempodrosselung fordern?

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2004)

@ PhiRo: das war schon ok mit dem langsamer Fahren. Ich habe ja keinen Plan an den ich mich halten muß - außer im Frühjahr oder Sommer mal wieder den Tremalzo hoch und runter zu fahren. 
Grundlagenausdauertraining ist da schon auch ok. Und ich war dir eigentlich dankbar für das Einbremsen, weil die Stimmung dann einfach lockerer ist.

@ Felix: wusste ja auch nicht, daß ich mit Kindern zu tun hab (*wegduck*)  

@ Halle: mit dem Bike bis Halle fahren und dann noch dort was unternehmen? Hm. Da müßte man wohl einen Autoausflug mit den Bikes hintendrin machen, oder? 

Wollte nicht irgendwer morgen 26.12. biken? 

Ich werde jedenfalls gleich mal raus und den Schlamm antesten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute, hallo Felix,

Zitat:
wenn die arbeit wieder losgeht, kannst du dann nicht mehr biken?


ich arbeite Schichten und oft an Wochenenden und hab deshalb eher Zeit, wenn alle anderen unterwegs sind. Außerdem fahre ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, weshalb nach dem Dienst meist keine Körner mehr da sind um noch eine Tour dranzuhängen. Aber wenn der Termin passt bin ich zu vielem bereit und hoffe deshalb auf das Forum hier. Wenn du am 2.Jan wieder hier bist, können wir dach gleich mal "lostoben" oder lieber am 3.Jan? Am 4.Jan gehts bei mir wieder planmäßig aufs Rad, da wäre der 2. schon besser.
Also gebt mal Bescheid. Bis später.....
Dietmar


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Dezember 2004)

hi

ich würde gerne morgen früh noch mal ne kleine tour fahren.
bin ja wieder für 2 tage in leipzig und muss die weihnachtsganz abstrampeln.
ich kann aber eigentlich nur morgen bis spätestens 14:00

wer kommt mit?

einfach morgen nach dem aufstehen hier nochmal reinschauen, was sich bis dahin ergeben hat.

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (25. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> ich würde gerne morgen früh noch mal ne kleine tour fahren.
> bin ja wieder für 2 tage in leipzig und muss die weihnachtsganz abstrampeln.
> ...


Hm.. *grübel*, also wenns nicht regnet bzw. nicht aus eimern schifft würd ich scho ganz gern mal mitfahrn. wann solls losgehn? so von 12 bis 14 uhr denk ich dürfte bei mir passen.. falls was dazwischen kommen sollte meld ich mich nochma..


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2004)

Also die Wege waren heute relativ trocken, trotz vormittags Regen; nur im Zwenkauer Loch war der Schlamm dann doch heftig. 12 Uhr oder etwas früher geht bei mir auch ok für ne gemütliche Runde. Felix, gib hier dann nochmal genau Bescheid!


----------



## wildbiker (25. Dezember 2004)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Wege waren heute relativ trocken, trotz vormittags Regen; nur im Zwenkauer Loch war der Schlamm dann doch heftig. 12 Uhr oder etwas früher geht bei mir auch ok für ne gemütliche Runde. Felix, gib hier dann nochmal genau Bescheid!


Ah, auch nen Canyon-fahrer  , na fein  
Aber dann wirklich ne ruhige Runde! Nehmt rücksicht auf mich alte Frau  , bin net ganz so schnell   . In welche Richtung solls eigentlich gehen?


----------



## Mario565 (25. Dezember 2004)

Hallo an alle

Würde gern mal bei euch ne Tour mitfahren. Ich komme aus Leipzig-Meusdorf. Hätte nächste Woche Montag bis Mittwoch Zeit.Bin kein Raser aber ich werd vesuchen mitzuhalten. Touren so im die 50 km sind OK. Die bissher beschriebenen Touren klingen ja recht interessant. Also man hört und sieht sich. Bis Später


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Dezember 2004)

Schon jemand wach? 
Bei dem Nieselregen....ich fahr aber auf jeden Fall (nicht mit dem Canyon). Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahre ich um 11.30 alleine los.

P.S.
Ich mach ne kurze Asphaltrunde, alles andere ist sinnlos und ruiniert das Rad. 
P.P.S Igitt war das nass. Aber 45km knapp2h mal nach Espenhain.

Sylvester dann?


----------



## phiro (26. Dezember 2004)

viel zu schlechtes Wetter heute, hab überhaupt keine Lust, das Wetter wird ja von Tag zu Tag immer bescheuerter   

wenns wenigstens Schnee wäre, da wärs ja noch lustig aber so

@cxfahrer

trotzdem viel Spaß  

gruß Phil


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Dezember 2004)

Hatte gestern noch Besuch, ging deshalb nicht. Aber Wetter war ja auch ziemliche Sauerei. Von oben kann es ruhig trocken sein. Aber ab 30. bin ich gern dabei, bei zu viel Modder auch ne Asphaltrunde. Bis dann.....
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Dezember 2004)

aaaah so ein geiles Wetter! Ich kann vom Büro aus die schneebedeckten Gipfel des Fockebergmassivs erkennen...
und ich muss arbeiten 8.(.
Wildbiker, PhiRo,u.A: Mal abends fahren? Oder am Wochenende?


----------



## felixthewolf (28. Dezember 2004)

jaja, das sind sie wieder die büroarbeiter, die den ganzen tag im forum surfen 
auf den fockebergamassiv liegt schnee? komisch, auf den rosental-horn liegt keiner mehr - wohl ne andere klimazone.

ich will auch fahren!
um im dunkeln fahren zu können muss ich aber in meinem chaos noch das kabel von meiner lampe wiederfinden.

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (28. Dezember 2004)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> aaaah so ein geiles Wetter! Ich kann vom Büro aus die schneebedeckten Gipfel des Fockebergmassivs erkennen...
> und ich muss arbeiten 8.(.
> Wildbiker, PhiRo,u.A: Mal abends fahren? Oder am Wochenende?


Morgähn,

grade erst aufgestanden. ist tatsächlich recht gutes wetter.  wär fürs Wochenende (am 1. mit ner Katerrunde gleich ins neue Jahr starten  z. B.)


----------



## LH_DJ (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute,
Neujahrsbiken wäre doch ok, aber nicht so früh, ihr wisst schon- Kopfschmerz und so.....gute Lampe hab ich, also los!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2004)

Also ich entscheide das jetzt mal:
Neujahrsradeln Abfahrt 14:05 am Aussichtsturm im Rosental oben  - den kennt doch jeder?
Ich denke das reicht für 2h entspanntes Radeln so daß jeder noch im Hellen heimkommt. In der Zeit würde man zum Bienitz oder zum Turm am Cospudi fahren können, kann man dann entscheiden. Früher geht bei mir nicht.

Wenn es wieder so ein Wetter wie Sonntag (Dauerregen) hat, nicht. Sonst werde ich auf jeden Fall dort sein.


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Dezember 2004)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich entscheide das jetzt mal:
> Neujahrsradeln Abfahrt 14:05 am Aussichtsturm im Rosental oben  - den kennt doch jeder?
> Ich denke das reicht für 2h entspanntes Radeln so daß jeder noch im Hellen heimkommt. In der Zeit würde man zum Bienitz oder zum Turm am Cospudi fahren können, kann man dann entscheiden. Früher geht bei mir nicht.
> 
> Wenn es wieder so ein Wetter wie Sonntag (Dauerregen) hat, nicht. Sonst werde ich auf jeden Fall dort sein.



Wetter soll ja  ok sein, also ich bin dabei. Braucht man Schutzbleche im Rosental, Bienitz oder Auenwald? Bin in letzter Zeit nur Straße gefahren und es war ja nicht ganz trocken. Soll nur die super Sauerei verhindern, bin sonst nicht empfindlich. Ich schau am 1.1. noch mal ins Forum, ansonsten dann am Turm. Bis dahin.....
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die Zusage! 

Wegen Schutzblechen wird dich keiner auslachen. Hauptsache Helm, Handschuhe und ordentliche Reifen. Ich würde mal sagen diese häufig befahrenen und daher matschigen Wege kann man großteils vermeiden, aber es reichen ja schon ein paar Meter um gepunktet auszusehen.....


----------



## felixthewolf (31. Dezember 2004)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen Schutzblechen wird dich keiner auslachen



doch!!!    

schutzblechverbot!

ich bin ürbigens auch dabei!

guten rutsch und sauft heute abend nicht zu viel,

felix


----------



## wildbiker (31. Dezember 2004)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> doch!!!
> 
> schutzblechverbot!
> 
> ...


denke auch dass ich dabeisein werde, also 14:00 Uhr Aussichtsturm Rosenthal.. hoff mal ich finde den.. war lange nimmer da..

auch von mir guten Rutsch...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2005)

na wenn das lockeres verkatertes Neujahrsradeln im GA1 - Bereich war....Puls 185! Da hat uns wohl ein(e) Bremser(in) gefehlt. Intervalltraining - keuch! Aber dafür wars weil schneller auch kürzer als geplant...nächstesmal fahren wir dann in dem Tempo anschliessend noch um den Cospudi in der geplanten Zeit. Und das ganze dann im Dunkeln. 
Den Bericht schreibt Dietmar!


----------



## LH_DJ (1. Januar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Den Bericht schreibt Dietmar!



*So habe ich auch noch nie den Jahreswechsel begangen- zu Silvester wenig trinken um fit zu bleiben und dann Neujahr auf`s Rad steigen. Aber so war`s:*

Pünktlich 14:00 Uhr treffen am Aussichtsturm und kurzes beschnuppern, denn ich war ja neu in der Runde. cxfahrer und felixthewolf kannten sich schon etwas. Schade das wildbiker kurzfristig abgesagt hatte. Dann gings auch schon los durch`s Rosental, am Auensee vorbei Richtung Westen. An der linken Seite der Elster zur Domholzschänke wurde schnell klar, dass es heute eine moddrige und rutschige Angelegenheit wird. Hier gab es schon einige nette Stellen, an denen wohl jeder Reifen den Grip verliert. Hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. Wie schon von cxfahrer geschrieben hatten wir ein gutes Tempo vorgelegt. Hätte auch für mich manchmal ruhiger sein dürfen, aber wenn man zum 1.mal dabei ist will man wohl nicht als zu weich erscheinen. Weiter ging es am Kanal entlang zum Bienitz, der ja auch gute Wege zu bieten hat. Im Grunde kennt man ja die Gegenden, aber wenn man mit neuen Leuten unterwegs ist lernt man auch immer neue Varianten kennen oder auch mal eine Ecke, in der man noch nicht war. Noch ein Grund mehr, den Thread am leben zu halten und uns wieder zu treffen. 
Durch Kiesgruben bei Grünau versuchten wir dann noch, den Schuttberg in Schönau zu bezwingen- unmöglich bei dem Boden. Früher oder später musste jeder vom Rad. Den fast Sonnenuntergang über Grünau von dort oben zu beobachten war schon "spektakulär". Vorbei am Lindenauer Hafen (Hexe) radelten wir noch entspannt den Karl-Heine-Kanal ab und nach etwa 1:45h endeten wir in Schleussig. So war die gemeinsame Fahrzeit nicht sehr lang, aber für die Verhältnisse hatten wir doch ein ganz gutes Tempo hingelegt.
Der nächste Putztag wird wohl etwas länger und vor der Haustür opferte ich den Scherben der letzten Nacht noch einen Reifen, schei.....

*Also lasst uns dranbleiben und immer mal ne schöne Runde drehen, macht doch wirklich mehr Laune mit einer guten Truppe!!!*
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2005)

So damit evtl. interessierte Mitradler nicht verschreckt werden: die nächste Tour sollte dann weniger matschig und intensiv werden.

Mein Vorschlag (auf Felix Anregung) mal wieder ne Nachtfahrt, da rast  man  dann auch nicht so: 
Radweg nach Böhlen bis zur Südostecke des Tagebau Zwenkau (ca.15km Asphalt ab Fockeberg) und von da durch den Tagebau auf Schotterpisten zum Südende des Cospudi (ca. 5km). Dort ist es nachts schön gruselig, nur einzelne Geländewagenspinner sind da dann unterwegs. Von da nach Belieben und Befinden wieder zurück. Das liesse sich auch mit nem ungefederten Singlespeeder in ca. 1-2 h fahren, sind insgesamt 35 km. Das sollte niemand überfordern (ich rekonvalesziere noch vom Samstag). Geht auch bei dem derzeitigen P***wetter aber ich schlage vor wir warten damit, bis es wieder trocken bzw. gefroren ist, damit niemand Angst um sein Edelfully haben muss  .

Vielleicht kommen ja dann ein paar mehr mit? Auch C´daler dürfen ! 
    
Hauptsache Licht, Helm und Handschuhe!


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Januar 2005)

Bin dafür.
Wie wäre es Montag abend (10.Jan)?


----------



## LH_DJ (8. Januar 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dafür.
> Wie wäre es Montag abend (10.Jan)?



Das Interesse war ja sehr rege. Ich mache dann jetzt was anderes und der Montag fällt dann aus. Hoffentlich ein anderes mal......
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Januar 2005)

Sorry war magendarmbedingt bis heute nicht in der Lage ans Radeln zu denken. 
Lass uns den Thread mal noch ne Weile hochhalten, vielleicht tut sich ja in den nächsten Wochen noch was. Kann ja nicht sein daß es nur drei MTBiker in L.E. gibt. Ich hab im Moment aber auch noch den Kopf voll Arbeit, ab Februar wird das besser.


----------



## phiro (10. Januar 2005)

@cxfahrer

Wo ist denn das Bild aufgenommen worden?

das im Hintergrund sieht so terassenförmig aus, kann man da runter fahren   

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (10. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

bin nun heute allein unterwegs gewesen. War aber klasse, denn ich habe mein neues Baby ausgeführt:
Ist ein GT Zaskar LE von`96, der Trend geht ja eh zum Zweitrad. Jetzt hab ich auch mein Straßenrad.
Bis später....
Dietmar

cxfahrer: Wie krieg ich ein Bild mit ins Textfeld eingefügt? Ich mag das nicht mit diesen Mniaturansichten.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2005)

@phiro:
Zwenkauer Tagebau Südostecke. Da wo ich die Nachttour vorschlug. Ich war Sonntag dort - wie man sieht sind die Arbeiten dort schon mächtig vorangeschritten, die Bäume sind schon alle gefällt und ich vermute daß die in den nächsten Monaten die Hänge begradigen und Mutterboden aufbringen werden (igitt, darauf fährt sichs dann richtig eklig). Also wer noch mal dahin will, sollte sich beeilen. Im Mittelteil Höhe Belantis dauert es wohl noch was, aber hier an dem Zipfel an der Bundesstrasse ists wohl bald soweit.

@lh-dj: 
Zaskar 96 -Glückwunsch! Dann aber mit ner antiken Manitou EFC-Federgabel. oder? Bild einfügen: Symbol oben in der Leiste (das gelbe mit den Bergen) anklicken und die URL angeben. Also vorher hier in die Galerie oder auf ne eigene Website etc. das Foto hochladen.

Da ich immer noch an den Folgen unserer letzten Fahrt leide   habe ich mir das Radeln für die nx. vier Wochen verboten. Von wegen Herzinfarkt und so...
P.S. ich hab halt immer panische ANgst vor ner Myocarditis. Da ich Neujahr leicht erkältet war - und mein EKG gestern auch nicht zweifelsfrei war....


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Januar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @phiro:
> 
> 
> @lh-dj:
> ...



Die Gabel ist ne Cannondale Fatty, starr eingebaut- unkaputtbar. 
Und so schlimm war doch unsere Tour auch nicht, oder? Allerdings warst du natürlich von den Anwesenden mit Abstand der Alterspräsident, da kann es schon sein, dass du etwas mehr auf die Organe achten musst  
Na wir werden schon wieder zusammenfinden.....
Dietmar


----------



## ccom123 (22. Januar 2005)

*auch aus leipzig komm ^^


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Januar 2005)

so, morgen wird wieder gefahren.
tobi und ich haben beschlossen mit dem ernsthaften training anzufangen
wer kann, lust unf zeit hat und sich vor 41% niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit (könnte auch schnee sein) nicht abschrecken lässt sollte die morgige runde nicht verpassen.

tempo: mittel+ (wir fangen ja gerade erst an zu trainieren)
anspruch: mittel+ (wir werden jeden trail mitnehmen, der regen der letzten tage sorgt für das "+"  )
spass: hoch 

gruss, felix

P.S. zeit steht noch nicht fest, wird sich aber um die mittagszeit (12-14:00) bewegen.
morgen wird dann auch mal ein termin für einen nightride gemacht.


----------



## felixthewolf (23. Januar 2005)

hi

so, 13:00 am coppiplatz!

da der boden im gelände durch den regen und frost der letzten tage wohl etwas zu tief ist, werden wir heute eher strecke machen als schlamm zuschneiden.
dementsprechend wird auch die streckenwahl werden.

wer kommt noch mit?

gruss, felix


----------



## phiro (23. Januar 2005)

hmm schade, konnte heute leider nur Vormittag, war auch etwas kurzfristig

bin dafür mitm [XC]strumpfhose hier ausm Forum gefahren (tobi kennt ihn sicher --> Jörn P. vom BDO-Team), aber auch nur Straße, Gelände wäre etwas unangenehm geworden

bin ab Anfang Februar voraussichtlich wieder mal längere Zeit in LE, werde mich dann hier wieder melden

@Felix

was heißt "ernsthaftes Training"?
Lizenz schon beantragt   

gruß


----------



## GTdanni (23. Januar 2005)

Moin Leute. 

Ich hatte ja schonmal mit dem CX Fahrer Kontakt aufgenommen (schon ne Weile her) der Grund hatte sich allerdings erübrigt (Der Lauf zum MDC-CC wurde gestrichen) 
Ich würde aber gern mal mit euch ne Runde drehen, allerdings warte ich da mal auf besseres Wetter, so das ich mit dem Rad anreisen kann und nicht das Auto nutzen muss. 

@ LH_DJ  Super Zaskar, wie du ja vielleicht im GT Forum gelesen hast hab ich jetzt auch nen 96er Zaskar was ich als "Streetfighter" aufbauen will. 
Eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt und ein Erfahrungsaustausch wären natürlich toll. 

Also weiter so, cu danni.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2005)

Das war mir heut was kurzfristig.

Wetter: wenns gefroren ist die nächsten Tage, wäre ich für ne Nachtfahrt zu haben. Lieber kalt und dunkel als matschig und dunkel.

Bad Dürrenberg: wie wäre es dann mit Treffpunkt IKEA und von da nach Zwenkau? Wenn Zeit und Wetter passen, versteht sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (24. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
bin erst gestern nachmittag zurück nach Leipzig, hab deshalb den Termin verpasst. Na dann eben beim nächsten mal..... Bei meinen fast täglichen Fahrten quält mich allerdings mehr der Wind als alles andere- es gibt für mich keinen schlimmeren Feind   Also Leute, nicht erst auf den Sommer warten !!!!
@GTdanni: wär doch cool, wenn wir mal als GT- Straßenteam unterwegs wären. Im BDO bin ich schon von einigen angesprochen worden, denn ein schönes Zaskar sieht man nicht mehr alle Tage. Vorsicht bei der Reifenwahl!!! Hab den Conti Sport Contact, war die absolute Quälerei, den auf die Felge zu bekommen. Wenn du damit in der Pampa Panne hast biste aufgeschmissen. Vielleicht liegts ja auch an der Felge Mavic717. Werde da mal den Tom Slick 1.4 faltbar testen.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## GTdanni (24. Januar 2005)

Doch ich hab den Conti in 1,3 und hab den auch schonmal aufgezogen.
Das ist echt nichts für unterwegs  
Wenn ich mit dem Ding fertig bin müssen wir uns unbedingt mal treffen.
--- 2 96er Zaskar als Streetfighter, das ist echt selten auf einem gemeinsamen Bild ---

Cu Danni


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2005)

Bei diesem super Schnee geh ich jetzt mal radeln, ich fahr um 10.30ca. am Rosentalhügel vorbei. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (29. Januar 2005)

Ziemlich taff bei der kälte rad zu fahren, da muss ich mich schon überwinden überhaupt nen fuss vor die tür zu setzen, unter 10 grad PLUS lass ich meinen drahtesel im stall


----------



## felixthewolf (29. Januar 2005)

stell dich nicht so an!

morgen startet die nächste tour:

xtobi, x-maxjunky, und ich...

11:00 aufm heuweg auf der brücke die über die nahle geht (3. brücke stadtauswärts)
oder sonst nochmal bei mir melden.

@cx-fahrer: immer noch nicht zurück? steckst wohl in einer schneewehe fest  kommst du morgen nochmal mit?

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2005)

Dochdoch. 11 ist schonmal gut. Den Treffpunkt kenne ich nicht. Wo wollt ihr denn hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (30. Januar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Dochdoch. 11 ist schonmal gut. Den Treffpunkt kenne ich nicht. Wo wollt ihr denn hin?



ok, dann mal für insider: das ist die brücke unter dur man auf den trampelpfad durch muss wenn man auf die halde am auensee drauf will 

bis dann  

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2005)

Ist klar,ich komme:  . Und du warst NICHT auf dem DHFK-Fasching????


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. Januar 2005)

Warum so kompliziert, trefft euch doch gleich an der kindereisenbahn am auensee , die sollte eigendlich jeder kennen


----------



## phiro (31. Januar 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ok, dann mal für insider: das ist die brücke unter dur man auf den trampelpfad durch muss wenn man auf die halde am auensee drauf will
> 
> bis dann
> 
> gruss, felix



ist das die, die uns der cxfahrer gezeigt hat als wir zusammen den Nightride gemacht haben?

bin übrigens ab Freitag (voraussichtlich) wieder in LE, dann ist das Semester und die Klausuren durch
vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder mit ner Runde (auch gerne Nightride)

gruß Phil


----------



## CaptainPsycho (3. Februar 2005)

Äehm ja, also falls es noch nicht bis hierher durchgedrungen ist, kommt jetzt 

<WERBUNG>
Es gibt jetzt einen neuen MTB Verein in Leipzig. ride-le e.V.

Wir sind neu und suchen Mitglieder.
Ziel: BMX Bahn erschaffen und eine Plattform zur Förderung unseres Sports schaffen.

Mehr Infos auf http://www.ride-le.de oder per PM an mich.

Auf der Website ist z.Z. nur das Nötigste, da ich erstmal Prüfungen schreiben muss. 
</WERBUNG>

Gruss Joachim


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2005)

Sehr lobenswert. Wolltest du dann jetzt auch mitm BMX bei uns mitradeln? Kein Problem....


----------



## CaptainPsycho (4. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr lobenswert. Wolltest du dann jetzt auch mitm BMX bei uns mitradeln? Kein Problem....



  Der war gut. 

Ich dachte das wird hier ein wenig ernster aufgenommen. 
Geht schließlich darum einen MTB Verein zu schaffen, der für uns arbeitet. Nicht nen RR Verein, wo man als MTBler gedultet ist.

Klar die meisten Leute jetzt fahren Dual und DH aber viele davon fahren auch Touren oder Marathons mit. 
Also wenn ihr Lust habt euch zu beteiligen, zum Beispiel regelmäßige Touren zu planen und auch gern bereit seit neue Leute dann mitzunehmen, dann würd ich mich freuen.
Soll ja nicht nur für Junge Chaoten sein sondern auch für ältere Leutchen. 

Ich kann euch ja mal die Projektbeschreibung schicken, wenn ihr wollt. Habe die zur Zeit nicht nicht online. 

Gruss Joachim


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2005)

Gegen nochn Verein ist ja nix einzuwenden, bin ja selber schon in zweien (nicht-Rad); aber ich habe das als BMX verstanden. Ich wollte hier nicht ausgrenzen, und ich glaube hier im "Namen des Thread" zu sprechen, wenn wir "hier" erstmal versuchen sollten eine lose Gruppe zusammenbekommen, die regelmäßig fährt. Wenn du den Thread gelesen hast, wird dir nämlich auffallen, daß hier nur 3-4 Leute wirklich unterwegs sind. Und das erst seit etwas mehr als 1 Monat. Schwierig genug!

Deswegen will ich hier auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten sondern lade dich einfach zum Mitradeln ein (aufm MTB natürlich. Für BMX führle ich mich dann doch zu alt.). Da kann man dann beim Radeln ausgiebig diskutieren!

Morgen vormittag vielleicht? So 10.30 - 11.00?


----------



## felixthewolf (4. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen vormittag vielleicht? So 10.30 - 11.00?



fährst du dann sonntag auch noch? 
will am WE auch fahren, morgen aber eigentlich eher ins fitnesstudio.
vllt lässt es sich ja einrichten 2x zu fahren

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Februar 2005)

Ich bin heute das erste mal wieder seit anfang oktober auf dem rad gewesen, die temperatur und der match auf den waldwegen hat mich ziemlich geschunden, vorallem weils mit semisslicks nicht so prickelnd ist, zudem haben die die verdammte brücke am klärwerk (zwischen auensee und sportforum) zerlegt, tja da bin ich dann durch den wald mehr gelaufen als gefahren.
Am ende war ich zeimlich durchgefroren.
Lange rede kurzer sinn, wenn das wetter eingermassen trocken ist, also auch überwachsene waldweg trocken sind, würde ich mich gerne an eure touren mit dran hängen, gesetz dem fall ihr fahr auch eher befestigte strecken bzw strassen.
Mit sicherheit bin ich auch nicht der schnellste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (4. Februar 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Lange rede kurzer sinn, wenn das wetter eingermassen trocken ist, also auch überwachsene waldweg trocken sind, würde ich mich gerne an eure touren mit dran hängen, gesetz dem fall ihr fahr auch eher befestigte strecken bzw strassen.
> Mit sicherheit bin ich auch nicht der schnellste



beobachte heute und morgen einfach mal diesen thread hier, dann wirst du schon sehen was sich dieses wochenende ergibt.
da du ja die katuellen boden und witterungsbedingungen geschildert hast, wissen wir nun natürlich auch die strecke darauf anzupassen.
das nütz ja keinem was wenn der arsch nass und das bike mit 5kg matsch behangen ist 

gruss, felix


----------



## phiro (4. Februar 2005)

so, bin auch wieder im Lande

fahre am WE auch, aber nur Straße, Gelände ist mir zu dreckig

vielleicht nächste Woche mal MTB oder gar Nightride, wenn sich jemand findet und das Wetter passt gerne

gruß Phil


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2005)

Weia so viele wenns und abers..ich werde euch dann mal berichten wies morgen war, wenn jemand noch mitfahrn will, ab Bethanienkirche Schleussig 10.30 irgendwohin für 2-3h. Werde mein Schlammserotta nehmen.. Nach meinen Erfahrungen und bei dem angesagten Sonnenschein wird es aber ruckzuck so trocken sein, daß wir auch mal am Dienstag (Wetter soll bis dahin so bleiben, Mo kann ich nicht) oder so einen Nightride starten können. 

Klar fahre ich Sonntag wenns Wetter so wird! Sag an wo wie wann. Wenns mit Rennrad werden soll muss ich mir aber erst noch eine Grosspackung Schläuche kaufen....scheiss Splitt.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Februar 2005)

Ihr fahrt ja ziemlich früh los, wäre es möglichauch mal etwas später loszufahren so gegen 14 uhr? Weil vorher muss ich trainieren (krafttraining auf fortgeschrittenem niveau) und nach dem radfahren fehlt mir dann einfach der pump.
Sonntag hätte ich durch aus zeit und lust, wenn das wetter stimmt, nur ich stehe gewöhnlich erst so gegen 9 bzw 10 uhr auf , eine stunde wachwerden, 1 stunde an die hanteln und dann ist eigendlich erst zeit für den tag 

10.30 ist schon echt derb früh, da kräht beim nachbarn erst der hahn.


----------



## LH_DJ (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

also ich muss mal wieder zu allen genannten Terminen arbeiten (WE, Dienstag). Ansonsten gibt es bei mir nicht so die "wenn und aber".
Bei dem schönen Wetter werde ich die nächsten Tage wohl mit meinem Streetfighter GT unterwegs sein. Ich beobachte weiter die Termine, irgendwann hab ich ja auch mal frei....


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2005)

So war übern Elsterstausee -Zwenkauer loch - um den Espenhainer Tagebau rum und über Goldene Höhe und agra zurück. 90% trocken, da auch der Schlamm im Tagebau noch gefroren war. Lohnte nichtmal das Radl zu putzen...


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Februar 2005)

Ich bin heut auch wieder gefahren, miltitz , grünau , clara park , liebigstrasse durchs zentrum augustusplatz richtung sportforum leutsch burghausen rückmarsdorf nach hause , ich habmir heute extra zwei paar socken angezogen plus gefütterte basketballtreter und trotzdem kühlem meine füsse ziemlich schnell aus, was tragt den ihr an den füssen ??
Oder bin ich schlicht zu weich


----------



## felixthewolf (5. Februar 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habmir heute extra zwei paar socken angezogen plus gefütterte basketballtreter und trotzdem kühlem meine füsse ziemlich schnell aus, was tragt den ihr an den füssen ??
> Oder bin ich schlicht zu weich



und da sag mal noch einer, cleats sind kältebrücken   ...

wir fahren aussnahmslos normale clippschuhe mit neopren-überschuhen.
cx-fahrer hat sogar heizungen drin 

meinst du die füsse sind bis morgen wieder warm? 
ich würde sagen, um 11 gehts wieder los? wer kommt mit?
trockener boden ist doch prima!


----------



## phiro (5. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> ...am Dienstag einen Nightride starten können...
> Wenns mit Rennrad werden soll muss ich mir aber erst noch eine Grosspackung Schläuche kaufen....scheiss Splitt.



das mitm Nightride klingt gut, bis dahin ist es sicher gut abgetrocknet bei den Wetteraussichten   
Mittwoch wäre für mich aber auch sehr ok 

das mitm Split stimmt, hatte heute auch recht wenig Luft drauf und hab auch ein bissel gebangt ob das hält, wenns da unten so ständig rumknirscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Februar 2005)

Ich würde echt gern mitkommen aber 11 uhr da müsst ich um 8 aufstehen um bis  10 mein training zu absolvieren und dann wird der treffpunkt  ja nicht gleich neben an sein, ich komme aus frankenheim,also auensee oder schleussig was als treffpunkte bereitsgefallen sind, liegen dann schon 20 bis 30 minuten weg.
Wie wärs den um 12   
Ansonsten würde ich´s trotzdem versuchen, aber kanns dann nicht versprechen, 
wo trifft man sich den dann überhaupt, ich will nicht unbedingt mit einen renterverein radeln nur weil ich den treffpunkt verpasst habe und mich an eine andere gruppe gehangen hab  

Achja zur erkennung ich fahr ein gelbes rad, adidas mütze schwarz mit gelben logo , verspiegelte sonnebrille , naja und ich bin recht schwer also nicht unbedingt zu übersehen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2005)

11 Uhr am Rosentalhügel oben? 
Hätte mal Lust auf längeres GA so 3-4 h aber ich nehm auch alles andere.

Mittwoch solls Wetter ja noch halten, ginge bei mir auch fürn Nightride.

@ egfantom: WIR tragen alle HELM


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Februar 2005)

Hmm ich eigendlich auch aberich bekomm unter den helm keine mütze und nurmit helm wird mir zu kalt.
Ich werd versuchen zu kommen, soll heisen wenn nix gröberes dazwsichenkommt komm ich, hab gerade im stadtplan nachgeschlagen werd das also auch finden.


----------



## phiro (6. Februar 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> ...bekomm unter den helm keine mütze und nurmit helm wird mir zu kalt...



Helmmütze oder Bufftuch, die sind so dünn, die bekommste sicher drunter   

also Nightride ist mir egal wann, Dienstag, Mittwoch, ist alles recht, hab ja jetzt wieder genug Zeit 

werd nachher Straße rollen gehen, euch viel Spaß (wird aber verdammt kalt werden   )

gruß


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. Februar 2005)

Also hab gerad mein training fertig, werd also def. kommen , ich freu mich schon auf euch   

das mit dem kopptuch ist ne gute idee, mal sehn ob ich jetzt auf die schnelle eins finde


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2005)

Felix, ich zähle auf dich und mach dir mal n Kopf wo wir hinradeln. 

Kommt sonst noch jemand? Tobi?

@egfantom: Es gibt so Vlies-Stirnbänder, die halten die Ohren auch schön warm.

Last-Minute-Tel.Nr. s.u. Last-Minute-Biking!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (6. Februar 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> werd nachher Straße rollen gehen, euch viel Spaß (wird aber verdammt kalt werden   )



stell dich nicht so an, als obs auf der strasse wärmer wird. da wirst du eher frieren, weil du konstant im wind stehts.
los, fahr mit uns mit, es wird auch bestimmt nicht matschig.

gruss, felix

P.S. finden denn alle den rosental-hügel?


----------



## LH_DJ (6. Februar 2005)

Und ich sitz hier auf Arbeit, sehe das tolle Wetter und muss lesen, dass ihr eine Runde dreht, so ein Mist.....


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. Februar 2005)

Ah, ich spürr meine beine nimmer,hehe , also war wirklich schön , wer dmich also öfters bei euch mit reinhängen, ich muss aber zugeben ich binheute schon derb am limit gefahren , aber ich hoffe mal das in 1 bis 2 monaten mein alte form wieder da ist  (die ist zwar auch nicht beachtlich, aber heute hatte ich schon das gefühl, da war ich die bremse am zug, hehe) 

gruss 
jörg

PS: Felix , danke für die banane


----------



## phiro (7. Februar 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> stell dich nicht so an, als obs auf der strasse wärmer wird. da wirst du eher frieren, weil du konstant im wind stehts.
> los, fahr mit uns mit, es wird auch bestimmt nicht matschig.



naja, war doch gestern gar nicht so kalt, war auch auf der Straße gut auszuhalten 
für die längeren Einheiten bevorzuge ich dann doch das RR, bin ja schon letztes WE nur MTB gefahren (wegen Schnee)

wegen Nightride nochmal, also bei mir geht nur Dienstag, aber ganz sicher ist das auch nicht, wenn dann auch nicht so ne große Runde 

gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Februar 2005)

Dienstag Mittwoch mir egal - ich würde gerne mitkommen, aber wenn ich mir den Bauch VORHER schon mit Nudeln vollgeschlagen hab wärs blöd, also bitte rechtzeitig ansagen. Kurz nach 8 wäre mir am liebsten, meinetwegen wieder ab Rosentalhügel. 

Was ist, wer kommt mit und Dienstag oder Mittwoch oder beides?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2005)

Luschen....bin ich halt allein mit meiner TRILED  zur Domholzschänke...


----------



## phiro (10. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Luschen....bin ich halt allein mit meiner TRILED  zur Domholzschänke...



du bist mir ja einer, hätteste doch nur nochmal bescheid geben müssen, ich wäre bestimmt mitgekommen   

so warens dann gestern doch nur 3h vormittags, wieder den Plan net erfüllt    

gruß


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Februar 2005)

Bei mir geht es erstmal ne Woche zum Skifahren.


----------



## Mr. Freak (13. Februar 2005)

hi,
um was für ne art vom biken handelt es sich denn hier?street oder dirt oder nur son cc-biken???
bin neu in l.e. von da her wäre es ganz cool wenn mir ma jemand die stadt zeigen könnte..

mfg
da freak


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. Februar 2005)

Also ich bin jemand der mag es eher trocken, fahre ungern 5 kg dreck durch gegend, also ich beschränke mich am liebsten auf asphalt bzw. radwege, ich bin heut mal wieder ne runde gefahren, aber laut wetter dienst kommt die woche wieder der winter, da wert ich es mir stark überlegen ob ich aufs rad steige, aber  wenns das wetter gestattet zeig ich dir gern mal leipzig auf dem rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Horst (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

der Thread lebt!
Ich bike schon seit ein paar Jahren in und um Leipzig und habe vom alleine Fahren die Sch.... voll.
Mein Fully ist altersschwach, aber dieses WE wird hoffentlich die neue CC Waffe geliefert. 
Ich bin Allwetterfahrer. Also wenn es mal wieder losgeht, bin ich gerne dabei!
Wochenenden sind auf jeden Fall fürs Biken reserviert.  

Viele Grüße
OH


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2005)

Werde am WE mal Richtung Halle (~ 100km) rennradeln, aber recht zeitig los damit ich vor 3 wieder daheim bin. Wenn jemand nen anderen Vorschlag hat, auch ok. Technische Trails täten sich enduromässig bei dem Wetter auch gut machen. Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein.


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Werde am WE mal Richtung Halle (~ 100km) rennradeln, aber recht zeitig los damit ich vor 3 wieder daheim bin. Wenn jemand nen anderen Vorschlag hat, auch ok. Technische Trails täten sich enduromässig bei dem Wetter auch gut machen. Ich schau morgen früh nochmal rein.



also rennrad lass ich bei dem wetter und dem damit verbundenen rollsplitt lieber sein.
ich wäre da eher fürs MTB.
dafür stehe ich auch früh auf 
tobi wollte auch fahren, kann aber erst ab 13:00
aber sonst fahren wir schon mal etwas und tobi hängt sich dann dran.

wer kommt noch mit?

felix


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2005)

Morgen? Sonntag? 

Also morgen 13 Uhr oder später MTB wäre für mich auch ok; dann fahr ich Sonntag Rennrad, da ist weniger los auf der Strasse. War letzten Samstag nach Hohenmölsen, war doch recht viel Verkehr.


----------



## xtobix (18. Februar 2005)

morgen! samstag!

ich kann auch schon eher... also sagen wir wieder so gegen 11:00 an der brücke oder wieder am rosental-hügel? 
ich hätte ja mal lust so richtung halle/westen... muß aber auch nicht sein hauptsache fahren hehe...  

wer kommt noch mit? 
onkel horst? cc-waffe schon da?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2005)

Huch! Doch schon um 11  
da muss ich ja in Hektik ausbrechen, also bis gleich am *Rosentalhügel*! Westen ist ok.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2005)

Nach der heute etwas ausgedehnteren Tour durch verschneite Winterlandschaften bei Zweimen, Zscherneddel und Zöschergen (Richtig: Zweimen, Zöschen, Zscherneddel und Zschöchergen - bitte ganz schnell hintereinander aufsagen um sich als echter Sachsen-Anhaltiner zu qualifizieren!) fahren wir *Sonntag* einfach mal nur um den Cospudi,

Treffpunkt *11:20 an der Warze*  (Brucknerallee, da wo im Sommer die mit den Rollschuhen unterwegs sind).

Mitfahrer erwünscht.


----------



## Onkel Horst (20. Februar 2005)

Leider hat die POST nicht so mitgespielt, wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte. Zu allem Übel ist mir der Schaltgriff am Fully abgerissen, so dass ich dieses WE ohne BIKE überstehen muss. Morgen kommt hoffentlich das Canyon. Viel Spaß den Sonntagsfahrern.


----------



## felixthewolf (20. Februar 2005)

Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat die POST nicht so mitgespielt, wie ich das gerne gehabt hätte. Zu allem Übel ist mir der Schaltgriff am Fully abgerissen, so dass ich dieses WE ohne BIKE überstehen muss. Morgen kommt hoffentlich das Canyon..


ich befürchte, dass das nix mit der post zu tun hat, da wird canyon mit der pünktlichen auslieferung probleme haben



			
				Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Viel Spaß den Sonntagsfahrern.



die sonntagsfahrer sind schon wieder zurück und ich für mein teil auch schon wieder aufgetaut.
wir sind auch nur einmal durch den auenwald, auf die halde in grosstschocher, dann zum elsterstausee, um den cospudi und dann durch den auenwald wieder zurück.
leider bereitet das tauwetter nen ordentliche nassen arsch 

gruss, felix (der gleich zu oma fährt und sich dor verköstigen lässt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
bin vom Skifahren zurück, Schnee in Massen, Knochen noch ganz, was bei meinem Fahrstil auch anders enden kann. Wie wär`s am Samstag, Sonntag oder Montag? Hab da frei, allerdings soll in den nächsten Tagen noch gut Schnee kommen.
Bis dann.....


----------



## Onkel Horst (21. Februar 2005)

Das BIKE ist wird erst morgen rausgeschickt    aber so, wie die Wetterprognose momentan aussieht    .... heute war scho richtig schönes Radlwetter.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2005)

Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Das BIKE ist wird erst morgen rausgeschickt    aber so, wie die Wetterprognose momentan aussieht    .... heute war scho richtig schönes Radlwetter.




OOOCH. Dann ist es aber bestimmt zum WE da und du kannst mitradeln. Schau dir das Bike aber GANZ genau und kritisch an, bevor du es das erstemal benutzt - die Rückgabe geht sonst nicht - hab da so meine Erfahrungen mit denen (Rahmen "in der Toleranz"- also kein Garantiefall..).


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. Februar 2005)

Es soll endlich mal warm werden, bin heute wieder 28 km gefahren, wetter naja mehr schlecht als recht, und es soll ja wieder schlechter werden, für die nächsten 2 tage ist wieder schnee angesagt, da muss ich weider laufen gehn, obweohl ich da bei dem schnell und eis auf dem gehwegen konditionell auch nicht  gerade profitiere, so richtig druck auf den fuss bekommt man bei der torgelei nicht gerade


----------



## Onkel Horst (22. Februar 2005)

@cxfahrer

Wo war bei dir das Problem?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2005)

Onkel Horst schrieb:
			
		

> Wo war bei dir das Problem?



Setz dich drauf und wenn du freihändig ne gerade Linie fahren kannst ists ok. Das war "meine" Toleranz, die von "C**" UND einem Fachmann war anders...die sahen das Problem bei mir 
 

genug OT 

Wird jetzt nun nightgebikt oder nicht? Mittwoch fällt bei mir flach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Horst (24. Februar 2005)

De CC Rakete ist endlich angekommen und es gibt keine Beanstandungen meinerseits, außer der langen Wartezeit.   

Also, wenn am WE was geht, bin ich dabei. 

Grüße


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Februar 2005)

hi

vllt sollten wir auch noch mal nen nightride machen, bevor der schnee ganz weggetaut ist und es nur noch matschig ist...

gruss, felix


----------



## Onkel Horst (24. Februar 2005)

Grüßen,

bin gerade von einem kleinen Ausritt um die Cospude und den Elsterstausee zurück. Im Wald war noch ne geschlossene feste Schneedecke, am Seeufer dagegen aufgeweichter Schotterweg. Dementsprechend sieht der Esel aus. Bin nach der Wagenburg off de Straße nach Großzschocher und dann Schleusiger Weg zurück in die Südvorstadt. Herrliche Sonne und null Wind. 

Morgen nachmittag geht vielleicht noch etwas.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2005)

Also bei diesem Sahnewetter (Nordostwind, Dauerfrost, Schnee) das für morgen angesagt ist gehe ich auf jeden Fall morgen so 11:20 radeln und habe Zeit bis 15:00 da geh ich schlittenfahren. 

Also: wer kommt mit? Treffpunkt würde ich sagen wieder an der Warze um 11:20? 

Man könnte ja mal schauen ob nach dem Frost der Zwenkauer Tagebau unten befahrbar ist.


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Februar 2005)

*aufspring* ich , ich, ich *handhochhalt*

Nur weiß ich nicht, was morgen mit unserem Kater so abgeht (der hat ne Blasenentzündung oder sowas) kann sein, dass ich mit dem morgen nochmal zum Tierarzt muss, dann wird 11:20 recht knapp.

Fahren will ich also auf jeden Fall, kann nur noch nicht sagen ob ich bis 11:20 schon frei bin.

gruß, felix

p.s. morgen früh kann ich aber schnon mehr sagen


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2005)

Weiss auch nicht, was mit meinem Kater morgen wird, die Flasche Edelvernatsch ist noch nicht ganz leer  ...
ich wollte auch erst noch zum BDO, also wegen mir auch einen Moment später. Man sollte sich dann nur auf was einigen. 12:00 ? 

Ich denke, wegen Nordostwind, ne Runde über die Halde an der Leinestrasse und dann um den Espenhainer Tagebau wär auch machbar.


----------



## felixthewolf (25. Februar 2005)

hi

morgen um 9:00 bis 10:00 kann ich merh sagen.

gruss, felix

P.S.  wie siehts mit sonntag aus? fahren wir da auch?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2005)

Und? Gehts der Miezekatze besser? 

Was ist mit den Anderen? Horst? Dietmar? Fantom? Tobi? 

Ich fahr jetzt mal zum BDO und werde dann um 11:20 an der Warze (Clarapark Anton-Bruckner-Allee) sein, schaue aber kurz vorher hier nochmal rein.


----------



## xtobix (26. Februar 2005)

juten morgen!    

jojo bin auch am start   
hoffe es wird nicht all zu naß....


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (26. Februar 2005)

So ein wetter tu ich mir wirklich nicht an 
Da bin ich zu weich, is ja heute schöner schneeregen, zudem kalt , ideal um krank zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2005)

Ja da waren wir wieder mal zu dritt unterwegs.

Wetter übrigens garnicht so übel, der Schnee hatte noch gut Grip und nur der Schotterweg am Cospudi war hässlich.

40 km 2,5 h Halde in Zschocher - Elsterstausee - Belantis - Zwenkauer Tagebau aber nur oben und am Cospudi Westseite zurück. 

Hat jemand für morgen einen Vorschlag (es soll ja wieder kälter werden)?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2005)

Hallo schon jemand wach?  Sonst fahr ich dann gleich los.

PS: Ok, bin weg. Nx Woche wieder?


----------



## felixthewolf (27. Februar 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo schon jemand wach?  Sonst fahr ich dann gleich los.
> 
> PS: Ok, bin weg. Nx Woche wieder?




wach bin ich schon, aber wieso willste denn jetzt schon fahren?

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2005)

Sorry Felix, wollte unbedingt vor Tauwetter nochmal durch das Zwenkauer Loch rasen. Hättste eher geantwortet, hätte ich gewartet. Na dann lass uns mal nach achte Abends fahren die Woche.

Ist übrigens alles steinhart gefroren unten im Zwenkauer Loch, tiefe Schneewehen und darunter so lustige Erosionsrinnen in die man hineinfällt...ohne kleines Ritzel und ohne Fully aber nicht zu empfehlen...


----------



## LH_DJ (28. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute
hab leider verpasst, ins Forum zu schauen. Kind krank, Pflegedienst, dann Papa auch krank, dass sind so meine Ausreden.

@cxfahrer: Machst du noch was anderes als Radfahren?

Ich will ja auch immer mit, nur kommt mir oft die Arbeit am Wochenende dazwischen und die Familie kann man auch nicht unbeachtet lassen. Na, es wird schon mal wieder klappen.


----------



## Onkel Horst (3. März 2005)

Hallo Leutz!

Meine Abwesenheit in den letzten Tagen im Forum und auf der Strecke ist einem grippalen Infekt, wie der Arzt das auszudrücken pflegt, geschuldet. Letztes WE Besuch gehabt und Sonntag noch schön unterwegs gewesen -nachmittags- und abends dann die Klatsche. 

Nächste Woche kann ich wieder. Hoffentlich!

Viele Grüße


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2005)

@LH_DJ, @ OnkelHorst: Ausnahmsweise Ausrede ohne gelben Schein akzeptiert...

Ich finds ja im Moment auch saukalt und glatt. Will trotzdem jemand fahren? 
Spätestens Samstag 11:20 an der Warze....


----------



## LH_DJ (4. März 2005)

Arbeite Sonnabend von 11:00 - 19:45 und Sonntag ab 13:00,  klasse, oder?
Wo ist noch gleich dei Warze?
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## felixthewolf (4. März 2005)

hi

bin ab gleich bis morgen abend in (und auf dem weg nach) hannover.
vllt habe ich ja glück, und ihr fahrt am sonntag nochmal.

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (5. März 2005)

hallo alle zusammen

bin seit gestern wieder zurück ausm TL in der Toskana, sind etwas eher abgereist wegen dem Wintereinbruch da unten 
Wetter war allgemein etwas durchwachsen, aber sicher um Welten besser als hier zu Lande

werde jetzt erstmal etwas lockerer zu Werke gehen die nächste Woche, aber würde trotzdem ganz gerne mal wieder mitkommen wenn das Wetter passt 
ab Dienstag/Mittwoch stehe ich wieder zur Verfügung 

gruß Phil


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2005)

Trainingslager in der Toskana....träum...  







Übrigens ist der Elster-Saale-Kanal ab Rückmarsdorf fahrbar. Das kribbelt so herrlich in der Magengrube.


----------



## felixthewolf (6. März 2005)

hi

wer fährt heute?

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (6. März 2005)

*ich*

11:30 an der Warze (nochmal für alle: Anton -Bruckner Allee im Clarapark da wo alle Kinder Schlittenfahren). 

Ich wollte mal die Befahrbarkeit des Elsterstausees austesten. Aber wir können natürlich gern auch was harmloseres fahren. Kulki?


----------



## felixthewolf (6. März 2005)

wer kommt noch mit, wir brauchen noch mind. einen der uns wieder aus dem eisloch zieht und ein weiterer der schon mal den notruf tätigt 

wer ist dabei?

[x]CXfahrer     
[x]felixthewolf 
[ ]phiro         
[ ]onkel horst  
[ ]xtobix         
[ ]EGphnatom  
[ ]LH_DJ         

wo ist eigentlich die wildbikerin abgeblieben?

und auch neuzugänge werden gerne mitgenommen!

bis gleich!

felix


----------



## LH_DJ (6. März 2005)

Bin doch arbeiten.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (7. März 2005)

Also laut wetter.de iwrd nun stetig wärmer, wenn die ankündigung stimmt dann wird nächstes wochenende an die 10 grad warm, da wär ich wieder dabei, aber bitte such euch mal trockene strecken aus, die sauerrei beim letzten mal, war echt nicht so mein ding, der dreck war wirklich nicht nur durch abklopfen zu beseitigen


----------



## isenthia (9. März 2005)

Halli Hallo!

Bin neu hier... sowohl im Forum, als auch als 'Mountainbiker'.   Das heißt: bisher war ich 'Asphalt-biker' & bin aber zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass sich das aendern sollte.    Suche Biker in & um Leipzig, die Lust haben einen 'blutigen' Anfaenger mit auf Fahrt zu nehmen. Ich hoffe, es gibt solche unter Euch.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> 'blutigen'


Blutig erst wenn an der Halde in zschocher wieder die Brombeeren wachsen.

Hurra, ein Mitfahrer. Sei gegrüsst. Schlammradeln ist jetzt angesagt.

Leider kann ich Samstag nicht, muss Auto schrauben, wenns Wetter schön wird. Wenn ihr einen Termin macht, schliesse ich mich an, wenn es zeitlich passt.


----------



## Speedfreak_L.E. (9. März 2005)

Grüzzi Bikers,

würd mich ja gern mal mit euch im Schlamm wälzen, doch bin im Moment in Phoenix/Arizona unterwegs und net vor Ende März zurück. Aber mal ne Frage: is dat wetter im Moment wirklich so beschissen in der Heimat? Na ja denk mal man fährt sich übern Haufen


----------



## Onkel Horst (10. März 2005)

Hallo Sonnenscheinbiker!

Wie sieht es heute aus? Ich gehe nachher auf ne kleine Runde Richtung Süden... Wer will, ist um 16:00 Uhr an der NATO (KillyWilly, KarLi)

Bis denne

Jörg


----------



## Onkel Horst (11. März 2005)

Guten Morgen Bikers,

gestern nachmittag war der Hit. Bis auf ein paar Stellen mit eisigem oder schlammigen Untergrund war die Strecke wirklich ordentlich befahrbar. Isenthia und ich fuhren die Hausmannsrunde um Cospude und Elsterstausee und waren kurz vor Sonnenunterang wieder zurück. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2005)

So Auto ist wieder zusammengebaut (s.Link), also wird morgen früh geradelt. Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, fahr ich früh um 10 alleine los. Ich kann aber auch auf euch warten, wenn ihr ausschlafen wollt.


----------



## xtobix (13. März 2005)

um 10:00 ist ok!
dann treffen wir uns wieder an der warze.
hoffe das ich nicht verpenne...schau dann so gegen 9:00 noch mal hier rein.

wer kommt noch mit?
wegen mir können wir auch später fahren wenn um 10:00 zu früh ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. März 2005)

Waaaaaa...so schnell bin ich nicht! Mal sehen.




Sind wir dann doch noch um 10e an der Warze Richtung Zschöchergen. Knöcheltiefer Schlamm und Schneematsch. Nächste Woche ist es dann trockene 15 Grad und wir fahren alle mit kurzer Hose.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. März 2005)

Ich hab heut mal klamotentechnisch etwas ausprobiert, 32 km tour mit lediglich einer nalini winterhose , kurzes trikot und langer läuferpulli, etwas klamm wars noch aber wenns dann noch 5 grad wärmer werden, bin ich guter dinge 
Die handschuhe haben mir vorallem heut nicht gefehlt, hät ich nicht erwartet, wo es doch bei lediglich 5 grad weniger auf dem termometer selbst mit fast unerträglich istzumindestens an den fast freiliegenden handgelenken, es wird frühling und das ist schön, nicht nur radtechnisch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Horst (15. März 2005)

Hallo Bikers,

bei so schönem Wetter muss doch heute noch etwas gehen! Wer kann, kommt mit!

Wie wäre es 16:30 Uhr an der NATO (KarLi) auf ne kleine Feierabendrunde??? Ich werde dort sein!   

Viele Grüße

s Jörg


----------



## felixthewolf (15. März 2005)

halt! stop!!!, wieso denn immer so kurz fristig??

ich würde ja gerne mitfahren, aber in 28min schaff ich das nie da runterzufahren und mich vorher noch anzuziehen.

schreib, wenn du noch warten kannst.

gruss, felix


----------



## Onkel Horst (15. März 2005)

OK schaffst du 17:00 Uhr???


----------



## felixthewolf (15. März 2005)

hi

jop, das schaff ich, bis gleich

felix

P.S. wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (15. März 2005)

Ich bin zwischen 13 uhr und 15 uhr unterwegs gewesen,also wenn man eine frühwarnzeit von mindestens 6 stunden einbringen könnte  dürfte es möglich sein sich besser abzustimmen.


----------



## isenthia (15. März 2005)

Hia,

komm nicht mit; war leider schon unterwegs    Aber es ist echt Klasse, heute! Zumindest in Wald & Park sind Schnee & Eis so gut wie weg & auf den kleinen Pfaden ist's wunderbar schlammig    D.h., es ist schon wieder Rad putzen angesagt *stoehn* & bei dem schoenen Wetter kann man nur grinsen beim Fahren    Viel Spass Euch; vielleicht klappt es dann naechstes Mal wieder.

Kristin


----------



## felixthewolf (15. März 2005)

der fühling ist somit offiziell angekommen.

heute waren es 11° und somit 1° wärmer als nötig um auch mal wieder licht (und auch dreck  )an die beine zu lassen.

die heutige tour war mal was ganz feines, den grössen beitrag dazu hat natürlich das wetter getan.
laue frühlingsluft und sonnenschein - herrlich!

nachdem onkel horst mich mit seiner kurzfristigen entscheidung "jetzt gleich" biken zu gehen  in panik hat ausbrechen lassen, liess sich die startzeit dann doch noch verschieben und man traf sich an der nato in der südvorstadt.
unterwegs habe ich noch einen unbekannten biker der sich auf der eutritscher str. in meinen windschatten gehängt hatte angespochen und ihn spontan zum gemeinsamen trainieren zu überreden (schwer wars nicht  )
so waren wir also zu dritt
-onkel horst (mein blind date)
-paul (ich hoffe das hab ich richtig in erinnerung) 
-und ich machten ums in richtung süden auf.
die karli auf asphlat runter, schon mal ein kleines stück wildpark, in markleeberg noch einen boxenstop, damit sich onkel horst noch einen doping-riegel kaufen konnte.
durch den keesschen park furhen wir dann weiter zum nordstarnd des cosis um dann am oststrand herunter zu rasen.
noch kurz zur bistumshöhe hoch obwohl dann oben keiner mehr mit mir ein wettrennen die treppen zum aussichtsturm machen wollte.
von dort aus um den elsterstausee, über die federwege (schön schlammig) am fartunabad und durch die kleinartenanlagen zur brückenstraße.
dann gings durch den gutspark grosstschocher unter der brücke durch zum aufstieg (auch schön schlammig) auf die halde.
genau rechtzeitig zum sonnenuntergang waren wur oben angekommen, gab es eine schöne aussicht zu geniessen.
nun hiess es aber schnell auf den heimweg machen bevor die dunkelheit einbricht.
also gabs nur den downhill von oben runter um schnell wieder auf die strecke zu kommen.
durchs hahnholz zum elsterflutbecken mit der gleichzeitig geliebten und gefürchteten brückendurchfahrt (bei der ich heute gut weggerutsch bin, aber gute haltungsnoten kassiert hab).
dann habe ich beiden noch den "warzen-treffpunkt" gezeigt und unsere wege trennten sich wieder.

stop, noch ein kurzer tacho-check:
26km (von der nato aus)
19er schnitt (bei dem modder schon ordentlich)
hm sicher zu vernachlassigen, obwohl wir alles mitgenommen haben, was uns in den weg kam.
subjektiv kam mir die runde auch recht schnell vor onkel horz passt vom tempo perfekt in den harten kern um CX, tobi und mich.
paul hat sich auch sehr wacker geschlagen ist immer drangeblieben und musste auch nur einmal am tschocher-berg absteigen weil ihm das HR im schlamm weggerutscht ist.

schade, dass wir nur zu dritt unterwegs waren, ich hoffe mal, dass nun bei dem guten wetter noch die einen oder andern dazukommen. 

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (15. März 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ... nordstarnd ...fartunabad ... kleinartenanlagen ... waren wur ... onkel horz ...


 

Felix, ist dir die Orthografie vor lauter Begeisterung abhanden gekommen? Tja, ich musste leider arbeiten. Aber mit etwas Vorwarnzeit bin ich nxmal dabei!
Grüsse

Achso: morgen soll es ja richtig warm werden: nach 18:00 könnte ich. Wer fährt? Mit Licht?


----------



## felixthewolf (15. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Felix, ist dir die Orthografie vor lauter Begeisterung abhanden gekommen? Tja, ich musste leider arbeiten. Aber mit etwas Vorwarnzeit bin ich nxmal dabei!
> Grüsse



ne, nur dicke finger    

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isenthia (15. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Achso: morgen soll es ja richtig warm werden: nach 18:00 könnte ich. Wer fährt? Mit Licht?



Das klingt gut! & meintewegen auf alle Faelle gerne MIT Licht    Wohin soll's gehn & wann & wo wollen wir uns treffen? Ach ja... da immer noch erkaeltet wuerd ich nur mitradeln, wenn's nich grad in Stroemen pisst (& das soll's ja morgen dummerweise).

@wildbiker: wie sieht's bei Dir aus? Danke fuer die mail. Wegen WE, weiß noch nich, ob Sa oder So, aber ich schreib Dir auf alle Faelle nochmal zurueck...


----------



## felixthewolf (15. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Achso: morgen soll es ja richtig warm werden: nach 18:00 könnte ich. Wer fährt? Mit Licht?



ich geh mal davon aus, dass es am donnerstag nicht weniger warm ist.
ich wollte am donnestag nochmal fahren (hab den ganzen tag frei) 

vllt lässt es sich ja einrichten...
ansonsten fahre ich morgen mit.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. März 2005)

Also für kurzes beinkleid ist es für mich definitiv noch 10 grad zu kalt, wenn hier euch nicht gerade durch den dreck kämpfen wollt, wär ich auch dabei, es ist nur so das ich mit den slick im match oder im sand kaum wirklic gripp habe und askostet einfach lästig viel kraft.


----------



## xtobix (16. März 2005)

was geht denn hier ab! 12 posts an einem tag... hoho das scheint am wetter zu liegen

komm gerade aus berlin vom konzert... ein bißchen kultur muß ja auch mal sein  
um 17:00 war ich aber auch noch auf dem weg von der schule nach hause. 

ich schau dann morgen mal rein. wer ab 16:00 zu hause. würde schon gern noch bei sonnenschein/licht fahren...


----------



## xtobix (16. März 2005)

was geht denn hier ab! 12 posts an einem tag... hoho das scheint am wetter zu liegen

komm gerade aus berlin vom konzert... ein bißchen kultur muß ja auch mal sein  
um 17:00 war ich aber auch noch auf dem weg von der schule nach hause. 

ich schau dann morgen mal rein. wer ab 16:00 zu hause. würde schon gern noch bei sonnenschein/licht fahren...


----------



## Onkel Horst (16. März 2005)

Moinsen Bikerz,

gestern die Runde war wirklich ein Leckerbissen aus Schlamm, Singletrail und bissel Schotter. Meine Karre sieht bescheiden aus aber den Spaß war es wert. Zum Wiegen bin ich leider nicht mehr gekommmen.   

Am WE bin ich leider nicht in der Stadt aber ab Mitte nächster Woche geht wieder was. Ich versuche derweil mal den Tino und den Thomas zu motivieren, sich mit auf unsere Feierabendrunden zu begeben.

Also allen ein schönes Wochenende und stramme Wadeln. Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin!  

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2005)

xtobix schrieb:
			
		

> ich schau dann morgen mal rein. wer ab 16:00 zu hause. würde schon gern noch bei sonnenschein/licht fahren...



ich bin zu hause!

gruss, felix


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2005)

für kurz entschlossene, 

17:00 uhr

"warze"

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2005)

Na wenn es noch jemand heute noch nicht geschafft hat zu radeln ich fahr dann um 20:15 los, ab FOCKEBERG (keuch)! Wenn jemand für ne kurze Runde im Dunkeln noch zu haben ist, sonst sehen wir uns am WE!


----------



## gyaxx (16. März 2005)

so ich wollte ma hi sagn ! =)
bin jetzt neu hier bei euch ! =)

Also in dem sinne ... HI !   

ich konnte heut noch nich radeln ... bike noch nich fertig, ausserdem wollt ich nich ohne meinen hasn chriZz fahrn !

ich hab heut in da city viele leute auf ihren bikes gesehn un war echt neidisch ! un die ganz trailer habn auch so gut wie jede bank mitgenommen ... ich will auch fahrn, aba nächste woche gehts los ! dann is mein bike fertig un ab gehts =)


----------



## felixthewolf (16. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn es noch jemand heute noch nicht geschafft hat zu radeln ich fahr dann um 20:15 los, ab FOCKEBERG (keuch)! Wenn jemand für ne kurze Runde im Dunkeln noch zu haben ist, sonst sehen wir uns am WE!



wenn ich das früher gelesen hätte und noch nicht geduscht und gestrieglet wäre, würde ich diese runde heute auch noch mitnehmen...

gruss, felix


----------



## LH_DJ (17. März 2005)

Geil.....endlich wieder kurze Hose und dünnere Klamotten. Macht richtig Spaß auf meinem neuen Straßenflitzer GT. Hat auch seinen Reiz wenn es so schön leicht und ohne Geräusche läuft. Hoffentlich werde ich nicht noch nass auf dem Rückweg heute, hab nichts weiter mit. Ich hab wie immer sch... Dienste, würde gerne mal wieder mitkommen. Wie macht ihr das nur??????
Ich bleib dran....
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2005)

Heut hatte ich keine Lust, hab n Spaziergang zum BDO gemacht und gut. Wenn der Wind auf Nordost bleibt, fahre ich morgen vormittag Strasse Richtung Naunhof - Brandis, GA2 Tempo so 2-3 h. Ich schau um kurz vor 10 nochmal rein und fahr dann los wenn sich sonst keiner meldet.


----------



## gyaxx (19. März 2005)

ich war gestern mit meinem hasn im neuen BDO !

also ich finds richtig gut  ... der stantort is geil un die optik vomn geschäft auch ! viel platz für viele bikes ! sie sollten nur ma ihr sortiment erweitern  ;-)

aba naja ! =)


----------



## Hellbiker (20. März 2005)

@gyaxx wo isn das neue bdo, straße und  co.?
cu hellbiker


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2005)

BDO jetzt in der Ka-Li gegenüber vom Volxhaus im alten Möbelhaus Modern (neben Muttikauf).

Habe heute mal den Muldentalradweg auf der alten Bahnstrecke von Grimma  nach Wurzen getestet - ist wie Rollentraining - null Höhenprofil -geil (neu asphaltiert bis Wurzen). Insgesamt bei diem Sahnewetter 3,5 h 90 km. 

Apropros Hellbiker: gibts denn hier auch noch Dunkelbiker die unter der Woche abends mal um den Cospudi etc. radeln? Ist dein Lämp schon wieder kaputt, Felix?

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (20. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dein Lämp schon wieder kaputt, Felix?



der felix ist doch gerade gar nicht da, bin doch in hannover.
hab gestern sogar meine leicht-bau-brenner mit 10/35watt (bei 12V) abgeholt.
bin ab donnerstag wieder da.

gruss, felix


----------



## wildbiker (20. März 2005)

Tach Leuts,

endlich mal wieder richtig Zeit zum ausgiebig biken gehabt (Prüfung ist vorbei) und den schönen sonnigen wolkenlosen Tag heute gleich dazu genutzt. Also habe ich mit mit Kristin (isenthia) im Musikerviertel getroffen um in Richtung Cospudener See aufzubrechen. 14:30 gings los. Durch den Klara-Park in Richtung Cospudi, vorbei an der Elster (hoher, breiter Wasserstand). Bundesstraße -(die Senke da) Richtung Markkleeberg und Großzschocher war überflutet. Also fuhren wir auf dem Damm an der Elster lang. Singletrails pur  . Hab ich gleich mal festgestellt das unebene Weg anstrengender zufahren sind als ebene. Uff, dann irgendwo am Cospudi auf geteerten Weg runtergefahren. Kleine Verschnaufpause. Dann weiter in Richtung Aussichtsturm, daran vorbei und gen Belantis (Teerweg), am Haupteingang vorbei, zur 186 Richtung Zwenkau, dann links ins Knautnaundorfer Wäldchen rein und über matschige Singletrails an der Elster zum Hügel in Großzschocher (Korrekturen gern erwünscht  ). Anstrengender Anstieg *schnaufkeuch*, der aber mit einem herrlichen Rundblick über Leipzig belohnt wurde. Und den Downhill haben wir auch gewagt  . Fand ich gar nicht so schlimm. Sonstige Vorkommnisse: bei der Abfahrt hats mir Dreck in die Augen gehauen und meine relativ neue Gore Jacke hat an Dornen Fäden gezogen  . Aber sonst war es ein echt klasse Tour.   Hoffe das es nicht die letzte war. An der Kreuzung Mozartstraße trennten sich unsere Wege, Kristin hatte es nicht mehr weit bis heim und ich trat meinen Weg (ca. 10 km) Richtung Heimat an. An Reifen und Bike klebten nochmal ein halbes Kilo  Dreckklumpen dran. @Felix, so wie ich gehört habe dürfte ihr die Strecke kürzlich als Feierabendrunde gefahren sein? Mein HAC4 funktioniert nach längere Pause auch wieder und heute gleich Tour aufgezeichnet. So, des wars erstmal von mir. Jetzt erstmal in die Wanne.


----------



## isenthia (21. März 2005)

wildbiker's Bericht hab ich eigentlich nix mehr anzufuegen; war wirklich eine schoene Tour, nich zuletzt wegen des herrlichen Wetters!    Hoffentlich bald wieder mal   

@cxfahrer: Bin immer gern bereit abends ne Runde um den Cospudi zu drehen, vorausgesetzt, ich kann beim Tempo mithalten   ... & ich hab nich noch Muskelkater von der letzten Tour (bzw. vom tanzen am WE) ... wie heute


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2005)

@isenthia: rasen kann ich auch allleine. Ich kann aber erst abends so ab 20:00,
wenn das nicht zu spät ist, können wir ja mal Dienstag ins Auge fassen.

PS: könnte auch heute, mit Muskelkater ;.)


----------



## isenthia (21. März 2005)

@cxfahrer:  Also, morgen waer mir lieber; will's ja nich gleich uebertreiben.   20 Uhr is ok; hab ja Licht    Wo wollen wir uns da treffen? Ich wohne Musikerviertel/ Suedvorstadt.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. März 2005)

ICh werd heut eine 60km runde fahren, aber allein, hat morgen einer lust so gegen 16 uhr eine kleinere runde zu fahren ?
Mit dem treffpunkt müsste man sich ja einigen können, 20 uhr wäre mir zu spät , weil ich im dunklen nix sehe 
Ne das wäre mir zu heikel wo ich doch weis wie der CXfahrer die strassen überquert


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> @cxfahrer:  Also, morgen waer mir lieber; will's ja nich gleich uebertreiben.   20 Uhr is ok; hab ja Licht    Wo wollen wir uns da treffen? Ich wohne Musikerviertel/ Suedvorstadt.


Ist mir egal. Sachsenbrücke (=Warze) ist glaub ich im Dunkeln unverfänglicher als die Rennbahnbrücke, aber auch da ist ja eine Lateeerne.


----------



## isenthia (21. März 2005)

@cxfahrer: Dann lass uns an der 'Warzen-bruecke' treffen; waer fuer mich am Einfachsten. Dann also morgen, 20 Uhr! Bis dahin!


----------



## wildbiker (21. März 2005)

Moin, wenn ich mir recht überlege, sagt mein Terminplaner, das ich am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit eine kleine Runde (zu 50 % - weiß nicht, wieviel es auf Arbeit zu tun gibt) mitfahren könnte, so ab 17:30 (1,5 h) Wenn da an dem Tag jm. kann. Würde (Mittwoch abend) spätestens Donnerstag sobald ich da zuhause bin, schnell hier bescheid sagen.

Heute ist ja schon wieder so herrliches Wetter und ich hab noch einiges drinnen zu erledigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (21. März 2005)

Also ich hab wieder die ganze Woche Spätdienst, so ab 13:00. Am Donnerstag dreh ich mit einem Kollegen eine Runde auf Straße (70-80km) und dann gleich mit dem Rad zum Dienst. Ostersamstag will auch mein Alpencross- Kumpel Frank die Saison eröffnen und wir drehen eine GA1 Runde im Süden (Zwenkau-Pegau usw.) Wetter soll ja klasse bleiben und so werde ich hoffentlich eine fette Bikewoche hinlegen, so etwa 450km. 
Wird aber auch mal wieder Zeit für eine Tour mit euch auf`m MTB.

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. März 2005)

ICh wollt an dieser stell mal erwähnen , alle die die landstrasse vom cosputner see nach leipzig/grünau fahren wollen sind schlecht beraten, an der stelle wo´s in die senke geht steht ungefähr 15 bis 20 meter breit das wasser, wirklich nur hartgesottene sollten also dort lang fahren obwohl das sicher für manche unter cross-country fällt, hehe.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> ICh wollt an dieser stell mal erwähnen , alle die die landstrasse vom cosputner see nach leipzig/grünau fahren wollen sind schlecht beraten, an der stelle wo´s in die senke geht steht ungefähr 15 bis 20 meter breit das wasser, wirklich nur hartgesottene sollten also dort lang fahren obwohl das sicher für manche unter cross-country fällt, hehe.


jaja..breit ist nicht unbedingt tief  

@wildbikerin: do ist ostern, da kann ich früher feierabend machen. treffpunkt an der warze? wie seid ihr eigentlich unter der bahnbrücke an der zschocherschen Kippe durch, da ist doch auch hochwasser, oder?


----------



## isenthia (21. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> wie seid ihr eigentlich unter der bahnbrücke an der zschocherschen Kippe durch, da ist doch auch hochwasser, oder?



Wo is das denn genau?    Also, die einzige Stelle, wo's problematisch haette sein koennen, war aufm Weg ... Sch... weiß gar nich, wie ich das beschreiben soll, jedenfalls geht da auch ne Bahnbruecke lang & daneben Strasse... Die Strasse war unter Wasser, aber gluecklicherweise geht ja der 'Spazierweg' bis zu besagter, unbekannter Bruecke aufm Damm lang & da konnte man dann noch ueber die Bahnschienen klettern; die Strasse ueberqueren, wo sie noch befahrbar war & dann auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch auf den Damm... so ham wir das gemacht. Aber ob das nun die 'zschochersche Kippe' war... Keine Ahnung!   

Bis morgen


----------



## wildbiker (22. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> jaja..breit ist nicht unbedingt tief
> 
> @wildbikerin: do ist ostern, da kann ich früher feierabend machen. treffpunkt an der warze? wie seid ihr eigentlich unter der bahnbrücke an der zschocherschen Kippe durch, da ist doch auch hochwasser, oder?


 
Donnerstag, weiß ich nicht ob bei uns auch zeitiger Feierabend gemacht wird. Sag aber bescheid, falls ich zeitiger als 16:30 zuhause sein sollte. Man hab ich nen hals, mir hat so'n idiot mein auto zerschrammt. erstmal zur ruhe kommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2005)

Rehe, Wildschweine und dann noch ein fauchender Dachs mitten aufm Trail - war sehr malerisch. Und dann ist Isenthia alles mit 5er LED gefahren.Respekt! 

@wildbiker: Meld dich einfach Do bis 16:00 was geht. Oder fahr im Dunkeln! Es lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (23. März 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Rehe, Wildschweine und dann noch ein fauchender Dachs mitten aufm Trail - war sehr malerisch. Und dann ist Isenthia alles mit 5er LED gefahren.Respekt!
> 
> @wildbiker: Meld dich einfach Do bis 16:00 was geht. Oder fahr im Dunkeln! Es lohnt sich!



mensch, was macht ihr denn auch im zoo?

ich melde mich am donnerstag auf alle fälle bis 16:00, das will ich auh mal erleben 

gruss, felix


----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2005)

hi

so, bin wieder im lande!

wer will bei diesem bombenwetter biken?

mit einem nightride siehts eher schlecht aus, weil ich heute noch mit meiner liebsten ins kino will.

ne kleine knackige feierabendrunde gefällig?

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

ICh will ich will, also ich richte mich ganz nach euch wenn ihr bis 14 30 treffpunkt plus zeit sagt die im rahmen meiner möglichkeiten liegen, wie ihr ja wisst muss ich erstmal in die stadt rein.
Wenn nix kommt, fahr ich allein, wenn ihr doch nen ansage macht dann sagt mal konkret was warze und solche treffpunkte sind, so das ich sie auf dem stadtplan ausfindig machen kann.
Ahc ja und nicht später als 16 uhr , ich will heut auch noch weggehn.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2005)

Mein Zeitfenster ist zwischen 17:00 und 23:00 Uhr (muss aber nicht solang sein  ), vorher ist nicht drin, Arbeit ohne Ende.

Warze=Sachsenbrücke=Anton-Bruckner-Allee Clarapark.

Sagt was an, ich schau 16:00 nochmal rein.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Ah das ist die, die auf der abgesperten strasse woe die inliner immer langfahren, wo früher staatsparaden drüber gingen? Die kann man nicht mit dem auto überqueren ?
Wenn das die ist das weis ich bescheid, ich würde aufjedenfall mitkommen wenns pünktlich 17 uhr losgeht weil spätestens 19.30 muss ich zu hause sein, und das nicht nur weils dann schon dunkel ist und schweine kalt wird


----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2005)

hi

ich würde gerne vorher schon etwas fahren, weil ich 19;00 wieder zu hause sein muss (will)

würde also schon um 16:00 losfahren und dann um 17:00 nochmal am der warze vorbeigucken.

wer kommt mit?

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Felix das können wir auch so machen, wär ich mit dabei weil ich heut doch schon etwas mer km abreissen wollte, mir wäre es dannauch lieber etwas zeitiger zuhaus zu sein.
wo wollen wir uns treffen , mir wärs recht wenn du den trffpunkt etwas in mein erichtung legst.


----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> wo wollen wir uns treffen , mir wärs recht wenn du den trffpunkt etwas in mein erichtung legst.



wo ist denn "deine richtung"?

ich komme aus gohlis, würde aber vllt bald losfahren und nochmal im BDO vorbeigucken.

felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Gohlis, das doch bei Waren, ich komm von frankenheim(miltiz) wie wärs wenn wir uns haupteingang krankenhaus diakonie treffen, oder sag einfach wo , das ich nciht unbedingt nen rundfahr machen muss , ich würde auch jetzt losfahren wenn du willst.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

quasi sitz ich jezt auc nur rum , trainiert hab ich , naja und nun will ich endlich radfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2005)

ach... dieser stress...

wenn du eh km machen willst, würde ich sagen, trefdewn wir uns 15:30  ecke jahnalle/cottaweg.

schneller schaff ich das nicht, kann dann auch sein, dass wir nochmal in deine richtung zurückfahren um wieder uas der stadt zu kommen. aber du willst ja km machen 

ich hoffe du hast inzwischen keine slicks mehr drauf, ich würde gerne auch KM machen, nur seit dem ich die letzten tage wieder richtig trails (leipzig, vergib mir) unter den stollen hatte, will ich echtes MTB fahren und nicht nur auf der strasse rollen.

sag bescheid, wenn reifenumziehen noch etwas lönger dauert 

ansonsten 15:50 am kleinmessegelände.

wer sich sonst noch langweilt, kann da gerne hinkommen.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Alles klar an der kleinmessen , ich mach mich los, bis gleich.


----------



## felixthewolf (24. März 2005)

vergiss die stollen nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2005)

Tja jetzt biked der FElix ohne mich    - Wildbikerin, was ist mit dir?


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2005)

So, meld mich auch mal, ist wohl wahrscheinlich zu spät. Bin gerade erst rein. Habe aber schon meine Bikehose an, bzw. bis ich in die Spur gekommen bin, wirds wohl 16:30 Uhr sein... Wieder Zug verpasst .. und über Ostern bin ich nicht da.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2005)

So ich fahr dann mal 17:00 zur Warze. Ich wart da mal 5 minuten, ob der Felix vorbeikommt oder die wildbikerin?


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2005)

Hm.. hätte ich das mal eher gewusst, war zum Postzeitpunkt schon weg vom PC. Habe ne kleine Runde gemacht, sind so 30 km geworden und vor einer dreiviertel Std. rein. und als ich durch die City bin is mir so´n träumender Penner ins hinterrad/bau gefahren, den hats gelegt, meinte ich soll aufpassen, ich war aber aufm radweg. muss mal hinterrad/bau durchchecken lassen ob nich was verzogen is. hab nur kurz mal geguckt, seh nur schwarze flecken. so'n mist auch noch am hals, auto schon im eimer. hoffentlich des bike nich auch noch.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2005)

Wenn der Hinterbau verzogen ist, kannst du wahrscheinlich nicht mehr freihändig geradeaus fahren. Unwahrscheinlich; zuerst geht die Felge kaputt.
Nicht ärgern.

Tja, und wenn du gelesen hättest, daß der Felix und EG-Phantom um 17:00 nochmal an der Warze vorbeikommen, dann hättest du mit uns eine Hochgeschwindigkeitsrunde um den Cospudi samt Zschocherschem Hügel drehen können! So gehts. Aber dann das nächste Mal!


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2005)

mhm.. muss ich mal ausprobieren..sowas wurmt mich.. argh..  Bin ab Montag wieder in Leipzig, vielleicht ist da was drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

86,680 war der km stand von heute , bedenkt man das terran was teilweise von mir abverlangt wurde  bin ich mit nem mittel von 25,9 auch ganz zu frieden, weis man das es meine erste strecke über 60 km war.
Auch der finger ist noch dran, naja es ist immer gut, wenn man nicht so ganz ins blaue fährt sondern die strecke etwas kenn   

Im ganzen war das heute nen sehr gute tour !


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Wer einen übrigens hinten reinfährt hat laut stvo schuld, das gilt für alle strassenverkehrsmittel auch fahrräder, die frage ist nur in wie fern man argumentieren kann, das das rad von hinten nicht ausreichend mit warnsignalen wie leuchten versehen ist


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Wer einen übrigens hinten reinfährt hat laut stvo schuld, das gilt für alle strassenverkehrsmittel auch fahrräder, die frage ist nur in wie fern man argumentieren kann, das das rad von hinten nicht ausreichend mit warnsignalen wie leuchten versehen ist


 
Den Penner hats ja hingelegt und wenn der vor sich hin träumt und nicht guckt was von rechts bzw. vom Radweg herkommt, isses nicht mein Problem. Warnsignale hab ich keine dran. Aber vielleicht sollte ich mir die Airground oder wie des ding heißt zu legen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (24. März 2005)

Naja dumm ist jedoch nur wenn du aus so einem unfall schäden am rad erlangst, die finaziell dann nur dir zu buche schlage, da wär ich schon angepisst und würde auf eine rechtliche klärung drängen.


----------



## wildbiker (24. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Naja dumm ist jedoch nur wenn du aus so einem unfall schäden am rad erlangst, die finaziell dann nur dir zu buche schlage, da wär ich schon angepisst und würde auf eine rechtliche klärung drängen.


 
Rad eben im Keller an Haken gehangen und genaustens inspiziert, scheint nichts verbogen verzerrt etc. sein. jedenfalls bin ich nachdem der mir reingefahrn is und sich danach gelegt hat nochma umgedreht und hab nach dessen befinden gefragt und hab dann wieder gedreht und wech.. beim fahren ansich hab ich nichts auffälliges am Bike bemerkt.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2005)

Naja. Dann meld dich mal Montag wann du fahren willst.


Ich fahre gleich mal ne gemütliche Runde mit einem völlig untrainierten Kumpel, schätze so 10:30 ab der Warze; wenn jemand mithfahrn will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2005)

*hochschieb*

Würde ja gerne nochmal eine gemeinsame Oster-Abschluss-Runde morgen (eher nachmittags) drehen. 
Felix?
Wildbikerin?
Der Herr von der LMBV ;.)?

Aber bitte maximal GA2 und eher was länger (@EGphantom )


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. März 2005)

KOmmt ganz darauf an was man unter GA2 versteht, im nebeldunst beu aufgeweichten boden durch die aue zu brettern oder heute mal sauber strasse zu fahren   
Auch längere strecke müsste man definieren, 3 bis 4 stunden auf dem rad halte ich schon für realistisch insofernman das stunden mitteln nicht unbedingt über 30 drückt   
Nachmittag ist immer gut, nun wird ja sogar noch eine stunde später dunkel, nur schau ich so aus dem fenster ist es das ja bereits, mal sehn wie sich das wetter heut noch verändert und wie ich mich fühle nach bein beinkrafttraining, eigendlich ist das radfahren ja eine unerhebliche belastung, wenn man vorher die grenze steckt, also volllast werd ich heute nicht geben können und auch nicht wollen, muss ja speziell an meine muskelabbau denken.


----------



## felixthewolf (28. März 2005)

hi

ich fahre gleich noch zu meiner oma (oster-pflichtprogramm)

da weiss ich allerdings noch nicht, wann ich da wieder wegkomme.

wenn ich früh genug wieder zu hause bin, melde ich mich, wenn nich, fahrt ohne mich.

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2005)

@eg-phantom: Strasse nicht. Mit GA 2 meine ich so 25 als max. Geschwindigkeit, also Schnitt ca. 21-22. Wenn man das so sagen kann, im Gelände kann das schon verdammt schnell sein.

P.S.

Ich fahr dann mal um 15:10 an der Warze vorbei, falls noch jemand mitfährt, Cospudi oder so.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. März 2005)

Ich würde sogar mitkommen, nur bis 15 10 schaff ich das nicht bin gerade fertig gewurden muss noch was essen, 15 uhr 30 schaff ich das gerade so, also fals du noch mal hier reinschaust. sag was, sonst fahr ich heut strasse.

ICh zieh mich jetzt um und fahre los in richtung warze, vieleicht trifft man sich wen nciht fahr ich cosputen, belantis und von dort die hauptstrasse richtung markranz , lehne, pissen , günthers dorf , bölitz und dann nach haus.


----------



## Onkel Horst (29. März 2005)

Grüßen Gemeinde,

nachdem ich mein österliches WE in Salzburg verbracht habe und ausgiebig biken war, bin ich back in town und würde heute abend eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen. Ich sage mal so gegen 18 Uhr für ne Stunde ausrollen. Wer hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüße


----------



## isenthia (29. März 2005)

@Onkel_Horst: Ich!!! Wann & wo genau soll's los & hin gehen? Fand die Runde, die wir letztes Mal zusammen gedreht haben, eigentlich ganz schoen & wenn wir nich zuu schnell fahren, kann sie auch gern noch ein bissel groeßer sein


----------



## Onkel Horst (29. März 2005)

Wir könnten heute mal Richtung Norden probieren, immer an der Elster entlang bis zur Domholzschenke und über Dölzig zurück.

Wie wäre 17:45 Uhr Treffen an der Warze?


----------



## isenthia (29. März 2005)

Das klingt gut! Wird wohl aehnlich der Strecke sein, die ich mit cxfahrer im Dunkeln gefahren bin    Waer cool, das mal im Hellen zu sehen; da weiß ich dann bei der naechsten Nachtfahrt besser Bescheid, wo ich denn eigentlich genau rumkurve   

Ok! 17:45 Uhr an der Warze! Bis dann!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. März 2005)

Ich hab ein problemschen mit mein rad, wahrscheinlich bricht der rahmen, ich habe wohlmöhlich einen riss an der schweissnaht vom sattelstangenarm zum haupträger rechts und ein grösseren am befässigungsstück der hinteren ferdergabel zum hauptträger links und auch auf der rechten seite fängt esleicht an,hmm .
Jetzt mein frage , was kann man zu diesem rad un dvorallem zum preis leistungsverhältniss sagen, ich hab da wirklich keine schimmer.
ICh brauche eben ein rad für meine 92 kg was nicht nach der kleinesten bodenwelle auseinander fällt.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5178348555&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (30. März 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein problemschen mit mein rad, wahrscheinlich bricht der rahmen, ich habe wohlmöhlich einen riss an der schweissnaht vom sattelstangenarm zum haupträger rechts und ein grösseren am befässigungsstück der hinteren ferdergabel zum hauptträger links und auch auf der rechten seite fängt esleicht an,hmm .
> Jetzt mein frage , was kann man zu diesem rad un dvorallem zum preis leistungsverhältniss sagen, ich hab da wirklich keine schimmer.
> ICh brauche eben ein rad für meine 92 kg was nicht nach der kleinesten bodenwelle auseinander fällt.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=30746&item=5178348555&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW



kauf dir bloss nicht so einen scheiss!
wenn du nur etwas 500 übrig hast wirds schwer, bzw man müsste sich da mal in ruhe drüber unterhalten, aber nun bloss keinen schnellschuss!

so ein bike sollte vor allem passen, und wie willst du das beim online-kauf denn beurteilen.

wenns unbedingt schnell gehen muss dann lieber nen neuen billigen (ca. 50-80) rahmen von ebay (aber erst nach grössenermittlung) und ich baue dir die alten teile um. wobei sich da viel nicht mehr lohnen würde...

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. März 2005)

Also über 550 euro solltens auf keine fall sein, wann können wir uns den mal darüber unterhalten, oder überhaupt mal mein altes anschauen vieleicht ist es sogar nur der lack, nur so hab ich momentan kein rad und das ist nicht so gut.
Wenn ich mein rennrad noch loseisen könne wären 100 euro vieleicht noch mehr zu investieren, aber die preissirale solte sichnicht ins unendliche drehen, hast mal zeit dir das anzukucken ich kann dich auch abholen.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2005)

Beileid...! Aber das konnte ja nicht lange gutgehen, soviel Kraft auf soviel Schwermetall.  

Aber genug OT: Wann wird wieder geradelt? Morgen nachmittag Feierabendrunde 17:45 an der Warze?


----------



## isenthia (30. März 2005)

@cxfahrer: falls ich's heut abend mit tanzen nich wieder uebertreibe, bin ich morgen abend dabei    Meld mich vorher nochmal ueber's Forum


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. März 2005)

Wenn wir diesmal nen kleine runde fahren wär ich dabei , vorallem weil ich gern mal das problem mit fachkundigen personen besprechen will, ich hab mir das soweit gedacht das ich mir erstmal einen günstigen jedoch stabilen rahmen besorgen muss, bis 300 euro würde ich investieren, das ding muss nicht leicht sein nur stabil, zusätzlich bräucht ich wahrscheindlich erstmal neues tretlager plus kurbel und vieleicht nen neuen schaltsatz, lenker plus anbauten wie bremsgriffe und schlathebel sind in meinen augen OK, die indy eder ist zwar sicher auch so ein markel aber bisslang ist sie noch ganz sollte also auch noch beibehalten werden genau so wie sattel und stange, auch die pedalen.
Die V bremsen funktionieren ja eigendlich auch noch.
Quasie bin hab ich mich durchgerungen für genannte teile 550 euro ca zu investieren, ich denke da sollte man schon was finden was einigermassen meinen ansprüchen für ein stabiles strassenrad was man ab und zu mal in den wald führen kann ausreichen.
Ach ja die räder würd ich auch gern behalten, sind hohlkammerfelgen vieleicht nicht das leichteste aber immer noch ganz.

Fals es nötig wird kann man ja später komponente für komponente noch austauschen, nur momentan macht mich mein rad mit den drei rissen nervös, ich schätze das leben momentan noch sehr und bräuchte deswegen möglichst schnell ein zuverlässiges rad.


----------



## felixthewolf (30. März 2005)

bin dabei.

1. zu trainingszwecken

2. als fachberater

vllt könnte man bei so knappem budget auch über etwas gebrauchtes (wenn vorher gesehen) nachdenken...

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (31. März 2005)

Da muss man drüber sprechen, gebraucht, ich will eigendlich die 2 jahre garantie auf jeden artikel erstmal mitnehmen, man weis ja nie was passiert.

Ich komm heute auf jedenfall 17.45 an die warze, felix wenn du auch kommst kann man ja schon mal in eine richtung schauen und abstecken wies weitergeht.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. April 2005)

Ich hab jetzt noch mal säuberlich aufgelistet was ich bereits sondiert habe.

Kurbel
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_186&products_id=9153

44-32-22    79,-
48-36-26    89,90,-
Die frage hierbei ist, ich glaube die acera kurbel hat nur einen 44 kranz, ich würde aber gern etwas mehr platz nach oben haben lohnt da ein 48 kranz oder ist der unterschied unwesendlich?

Probleme bekam ich nun als ich die montagetolls aufgesucht habe, in der beschreibung von BC wird garnix erwähnt, als ich bei shimano.com vorbeigeschaut habe, wird einen das tool Kurbelmontage werkzeug FL-FC16 angegeben (http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=249_86&products_id=5571)(1,30,-) und das Kurbeladapterwerkzeug FL-FC33(http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=249_86&products_id=7379)(16,30,-), vor allem der preis schmerzt betrachtet man diesen gegenstand etwas näher.
Was mich jetzr nur verwundert ist das, man eben beim artikel nicht auf diese tolls hingewiessen hat, bei der XT jedoch un dort anstatt dem tool FL-FC33 das Tool FL-FC32(http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=249_86&products_id=5570)(9,90,-) aufgelistet wird, vor allem erschliesst sich an diesen teil einiger maßen sein funktion.


Kassette und Kette
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_189&products_id=9152 (27,20,-)

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_185&products_id=948
(13,90,-)
Hier seh ich momentan keine probleme.

Umwerfer

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_188&products_id=9150

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_188&products_id=9151
 Preislich liegt die 48z gleich den 44z also 16,80, also gehupt wie gesprungen, mein geringer sachverstand scheidert an der begriffführung Top bzw down swing, zu erwähnen ist eben das der 48´ger nur in der form downswing erhältlich ist, was bedeutet das jetzt für mich, darf ich jetzt nur abwärtsfahren ?  (meine bedenken liegen eher bei der hebeleinheit die ich ja brauche)

Wo wir gleich beim thema wären

Schaltwerk

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_188&products_id=9149 (30,90,-)
Das ist in der tat wie schon erwähnt, INVERSE, wo eben das thema aufkam schalthebel.

Schalthebel

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=245_187&products_id=1032
(34,50,-)

Hier findet man bei der beschreibung leider garnix, was aufschluss gibt ob es mit diesem schaltwerk funktioniert oder nicht, nicht einmal die typenbezeichnung steht dort, man erfährt das es vom vorjahresmodel stammt, in der produktpalette auf der shimano HP wird von einem typ SL-M 570 geredet, diesen hab ich bei ebay herausgesucht, der artikel von BC gleicht dieser Typenbezeichnung im aussehen, wo ich nun davon ausgehe das es sich um diesen handelt. Bin mir aber unsicher.

Ohne werkzeug komm ich hier auf nen preis von 213,2 euro zuzügl, versand, jetzt steht eben die frage wo doch der CXfahrer sein XT verbaut hat ob er das gleiche bei mir tun könnte oder ob ich mich erstmal in einen geschäft erkundige, ob man dort das werkzeug vorrätig hat un das vielleicht für 20 euro über die bühne ziehen könnte, den so eine richtige einbauanleitung hab ich auf der shimanohp nicht gefunden und ob sie mitgeliefert wird ???
(Zur kalkulation geh ich hier mal von 250 euro aus)


Felgen

Was das betrifft seh ich den wald vor bäumen nicht, BC schneidet das spezifikationen nur kurz an (in so 3 worten, felge silber oder so), das hilft mir wirklich nicht weiter, um mir selbst nen kopp zu machen
(preisvorstellung wären hier ebn 50 bis 60 euro für ein hinterrad fü 9ér kasette)


Rahmen

Tja zu guter letzt wäre dann noch der rahmen, da hab ich jetzt mal die maße meiner jetzigen sitzpos abgemessen.
In der waagerechten von gabelrohr mitte bis sattelstange mitte sind es 56 cm, von gabelrohr mitte  bis sattelrohr mitte 55cm (mit mitte meine ich die kreismitte, wenn man oben drauf kuckt), die länge ende sattelstange zum oberen endesteuersatz(dort wo die schraube ist) sind 60 cm.
Das gabelrohr des rahmens ist 11,5 cm lang (die gabelstange bis steueraufsatz sind 19,5 cm, keine ahnung ob man diese länge braucht, ichhabs sie einfach mal notiert).   
Die position ende sattelstange(quasie mitte des sattels) zum tiefsten pedalenpunkt sind 92cm.
Ich hoffe die angaben reichen um die möglichen rahmenmaße zu bestimmen.
(preisvorstellung hier 150 bis 200 euro)



Ich dächte das wäre erstmal alles was ich benötige(gut bautenzüge aber das werden für 4 stück sicherlich nicht mehr als 20 euro ?), was ungefähr auf kosten von maximal 510 euro schliessen lässt, im besten fall auf ca. 440 euro, damit kann ich durchaus leben.

Also danke schon mal im vorraus für kommende hilfe


----------



## isenthia (1. April 2005)

Halloechen! 

Nachdem es ja nun bei mir am Do mit der 'Ausfahrt' nich geklappt hat   , wollt ich mal 'rumhorchen', wer heut vielleicht Lust haette, eine Runde zu drehen? Nach Moeglichkeit nich so spaet... vielleicht so gegen halb/ um fuenf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2005)

@Isenthia: wird heute bei mir nur ab um 8:00 gehen. Also Dunkelbiken. Sonst morgen ab so 11:00 wieder (Vorschlag? Wohin?).

@eg-phantom: BITTE offline das ausdiskutieren; gelle? Das machen wir dann ggfs. beim Rennradeln am Sonntag.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. April 2005)

Auch gut   
Wenns sonntags auf rennrad geht, kann man sich da einigen nicht um 11 loszufahren sondern eher 14 uhr?
Ich hab sonntags beinkraft-tag, das kann ich frühstens erst 11 uhr beginnen, vorher bin ich noch nicht wach genug, die beinpresse vorallem vordert von mir massig an konzentration.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2005)

Wegen mir. Wenn Felix sein Rennrad bis dahin von Spinnweben befreit hat. Wetter soll ja ideal werden für Südostraum. Kennt jemand die Amateurstrecke für den 5.Mai (108 km)? (Ich nicht).

Und sonst?
Morgen jemand?
Heut abend noch?


----------



## wildbiker (1. April 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen mir. Wenn Felix sein Rennrad bis dahin von Spinnweben befreit hat. Wetter soll ja ideal werden für Südostraum. Kennt jemand die Amateurstrecke für den 5.Mai (108 km)? (Ich nicht).
> 
> Und sonst?
> Morgen jemand?
> Heut abend noch?


 
Moin,

du meinst die Strecke hier, also Neun Seen Classics in Zwenkau. Runde hier: http://www.neuseenclassics.de/cms/bilderlibary/Radkarte-nsc2005-JM_gr.jpg Würde ja auch mit Rennradeln, nur mein Projekt steht noch unfertig im Zimmer und wartet auf seine Teile.  Habe mom. etwas Streß wg. Autounfall und Versicherung und Schuldfrage daher wenig Zeit mit fahren und so. Also man sieht sich. Cya


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. April 2005)

Wenn ich morgen fahren würde, wär ich quasi übermorgen leer, das hab ich einmal schon durch, das ist dann nur noch frustrierend, ich bin jetzt schon mit dem gewicht runtergegangen weil ich in sachen max kraft zielmlich abbaue.
Naja und wenns dan nauch noch 108 km werden sollen, mein armes gesäss, dann  brauch ich schon 2 tage regeneration, obwohl ich heute sicher mal wieder laufen geh   
Ich hab schon mal die schrecklichen schlaufen pedalen mit den an meine mtb gewechselt, ich bin aber schon so weit zu sagen das ich auch auf diese klicks umsteigen werde auch wenn ich mir noch nicht vorstellen kann wie das so motorisch bei mir funktioniert und hamoniert, woll mir zwar für das geld paar gute laufschuhe holen, aber dafür bekomm ich auch 2 paar SPD pedalen und günstige schuhe.

Fals es sich um diese strecken hanteln sollte komm ich mit den auto, da müsste man sich da noch mal genauerabsprechen, weil ich es ja irgendwie unterbringen muss, und am besten an einer stelle wo wir, wieder vorbei kommen, den kanpp 160 km die es für mich danb betreffen würde, weis ich im voraus schon sind auf jedenfall zu viel.


----------



## isenthia (2. April 2005)

Gestern war dann ja nix mehr :-( , aber vielleicht heut am spaeteren Nachmittag? Weiß ich aber noch nich 100%ig. Wuerde dann spaeter nochmal reinschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2005)

Und gleich jetzt 2 h oder so? Die Sonne lacht, die Luft ist frisch.....  


Diese Rennradstrecke: Da muss man ja immer im Kreis fahren, um 108 km rauszubekommen. Und dann noch die Strecken - ne ist beknackt. Wenn jemand am So mitwill, ich wäre eher für östlich von Espenhain. Und max. 3h.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (2. April 2005)

Ich bin aufjedenfall dabei, wenns 14 uhr losgeht schaff ich das, auch wenn ich teile des trainings kenzeln muss, nur auf einen treffpunkt müsste man sich festlegen, und das vieleicht noch heute, ich wohn ja NOrdwestlich von leipzig, da ist der leipziger osten nicht unerheblich weit entfernt, wenn mal also nicht gerad vor meiner tür straten würde, käme ich mit dem auto, wenn ich das rennrad etwas zerlege bekomm ich das hinten rein (das schweissgerät pack ich mir auf den beifahrer sitz, dann sollte die montage auch zügig von statten gehn    )


----------



## isenthia (2. April 2005)

shite! Wieder nur heiße Luft! Muss leider noch was arbeiten. Will heut abend auf ein Konzert; also wird's wieder nix mit biken    Hoffentlich dann wieder naechste Woche!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2005)

@isenthia: wie was Konzert -hab ich da was im Kreuzer übersehen?  Und wieso hält dich das vom Radeln ab, geht das bis morgen abend?  
Wenn du nochmal im Dunkeln radeln willst, Di oder Mi wäre bei mir noch Zeit nach um 8:00;kann auch weniger technisch sein als letztes mal.

@eg-phantom: Ja doch. Die 5 Kilometer zum Schleussiger Weg wirst du doch noch auf der Ratzelstrasse (oder Lützner) radeln können. 14 Uhr Schleussiger Weg an der Brücke über die Elster (an der Fussgängerampel)? Und dann schaun wir mal wie der Wind steht, ggfs. kann man ja auch die B86 zurück *holper*.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (2. April 2005)

Ja klar bis dahin komm ich auch mit dem rad, hehe, aber espenheim liegt doch auf der andren seite von leipzig ?
Da müssen wir doch durch die stadt? Kann auch sein das ich das jetzt so nicht so richtig vorstellen kann, leipzig ist ja uach so verdammt klein, da sind die himmelsrichtungen eine frage des standpunktes 
Naja ich vertrau das ganz deiner strassenkenntnis, ich nehm mir am besten ein sofa kissen mit


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. April 2005)

Ich fahr jetzt los !


----------



## isenthia (3. April 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @isenthia: wie was Konzert -hab ich da was im Kreuzer übersehen?  Und wieso hält dich das vom Radeln ab, geht das bis morgen abend?



Haha!    Konzert war cool, war aber nich in Leipzig, sondern in Bitterfeld. War halt nur ein kleiner Club. Drei Leipziger Metalbands haben da gespielt. Na & heut war 'Familientag' angesagt   



			
				cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du nochmal im Dunkeln radeln willst, Di oder Mi wäre bei mir noch Zeit nach um 8:00;kann auch weniger technisch sein als letztes mal.



Prinzipiell haette ich schon Lust; auch gerne so die Form wie letztes Mal, das hat Spass gemacht!    Nur hab ich mich noch nicht entschieden, was fuer ein Licht ich mir zulegen soll... & mit dem vom letzten Mal mach ich das nich wieder!    Ich meld mich aber auf alle Faelle, sobald die 'lichttechnischen' Voraussetzungen fuer Fahrten im Dunkeln geschaffen sind!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2005)

Also für mal um den Cospudi reicht das doch. Und mehr werde ich mir vorm Urlaub auch nicht antun, heute nochmal 80km Strasse, gestern 60km, werde mal was kürzer treten.
Die Mirage von Sigma (wie ich hab) reicht für langsame kurze Touren und ist recht billig, hat aber ein echt be****** Ladegerät. In der MBA haben sie mal geschrieben: " the beam resembles the Mothman"= dunkel in der Mitte und links und rechts hell. Wenn du echt Flutlicht willst, musst du Geld ausgeben (>100 Eus) oder basteln (Laptopakku etc.).


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. April 2005)

Naja ich hab von der lustigen tour rote ärmlinge bekommen, ganz kostenlos, kann ich die jeamden verkaufen ich will sie nicht, die krazten und brennen


----------



## isenthia (4. April 2005)

@cxfahrer: Ok! Ueberredet    Also, wenn morgen abend das Wetter mitmacht, dann waer ich dabei! Das Licht, welches mir der Sebastian ausm BDO empfohlen hat, kostet ja auch 125 EUS!!! Da ich aber naechste Wo auf die Insel fahre, will ich das Geld jetzt nich ausgeben; vielleicht brauch ich das ja dort... 

...Ups! Kommando zurueck! Morgen abend geht doch nich; bin ja zum Film schauen verabredet    Dann eben Mi Abend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. April 2005)

Mi ist im Moment noch ok. 20:15 an der Warze und dann über die üblichen Wege um den Cospudi? Ich kann ja meine Sigma Triled nehmen, dann seh ich auch nix  !
Meld dich Mi nochmal.


----------



## isenthia (5. April 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann ja meine Sigma Triled nehmen, dann seh ich auch nix  !



Na, wenn das nich nach nem Plan klingt    Ok, meld mich dann morgen gegen Spaetnachmittag nochmal!


----------



## BlindGuardian (6. April 2005)

hi folks

bin neu in Leipzig und habe mir nun endlich mal nen mtb geleistet. Leider ist das hier ja nicht so schoen wie in meiner heimat (eifel), ergo sind schoene strecken schwer zu finden. hat nicht jemand lust nem anfaenger am wochenende mal die gegend zu zeigen? =)

gruss
marcel


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. April 2005)

Ich könnte dir auf dem renn rad die gegend zeigen, mehr hab ich momentan nicht zu bieten  
Aber manchmal hilft auch selbst erkunden, wo wohnst den du ? , also man hat hier zwar beschrenkte möglichkeiten was das klettern betrifft, aber strecken km hast du auch hier vom sportforum kommst du eigendlich in alle richtungen an gute strecken.Im norden kommst du in flussgebiet luppe weisse elster richrung skeuditz, im süden schleussiger weg markleeberg wildpark elsterstaubecken, im westen richtung merseburg , kann man ganz gut über land strasse fahren, im osten wird man ziemlich lang treten müssen um etwas unbelebtere gegend zu erfahren.
In positiver erwartung hoffe ich das in spätestens 14 tage mir auch wieder ein mtb zur verfügung steht.


----------



## LH_DJ (6. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

muss mich auch mal wieder melden.
Am Freitag nachmittag (sicher nicht vor 16:00) werde ich mit meinem Kumpel Frank von Mölkau aus eine Runde MTB drehen. Haben noch keinen Plan wohin und wie lange, aber wenn jemand mitkommen möchte meldet euch.
Gruß

Dietmar


----------



## BlindGuardian (6. April 2005)

Ich wohn Körnerstrasse / Ecke Ka-Li. So ein bisschen bin ich mit meinen Mitbewohnern schon mal durch Park etc durch gestreunert =)


----------



## cxfahrer (6. April 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> ...meld mich dann morgen gegen Spaetnachmittag ...



Und? 20:15 an der Warze? Ich nehm auch die Triled...



Also ich schau jetzt nicht nochmal hier rein. Bin dann weg.


----------



## isenthia (6. April 2005)

ne! Sorry! Schaff's nich; sitz immer noch an der Seminarvorbereitung


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. April 2005)

Körnerstrasse ist perfect um den süden unsicher zu machen, wildpark und alles was da so um die elster rum liegt , cosputen, in die richtung gehen auch die meisten touren die so die leute hier im thread fahren, da brauchst du dich also nur mal mit dran zu hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlindGuardian (6. April 2005)

Ja ich hab heut nen kurzen Ausritt mit meinen beiden Mitbewohnern gemacht, an der Warze vorbei und dann ab Richtung Wildpark. Dabei direkt 2 mal hingelegt, hab jetzt nen schoenen Abdruck vom Lenker genau mitten auf der Brust hehe =) Bis zum Cospudener See sind wir nicht gekommen, musste wieder zurück und dann ab zur Arbeit .)


----------



## Onkel Horst (8. April 2005)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> muss mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Am Freitag nachmittag (sicher nicht vor 16:00) werde ich mit meinem Kumpel Frank von Mölkau aus eine Runde MTB drehen. Haben noch keinen Plan wohin und wie lange, aber wenn jemand mitkommen möchte meldet euch.
> ...



Hallo Dietmar,

wann gehts bei Euch los heute und wohin wollt Ihr fahren? Ich würde mich evtl. anschließen.

Grüße


----------



## LH_DJ (8. April 2005)

Wir treffen uns 16:30 bei mir Engelsdorfer Str.63, erkunden ein wenig die Umgebung und dann die Partheaue Machern. Schon zu spät? Bin gerade erst rein....


----------



## Onkel Horst (8. April 2005)

Ihr müsst ohne mich los, leider! Ich habe jetzt doch noch einen Termin und komme nicht vor 17:30 Uhr los.

keep on rolling

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## LH_DJ (8. April 2005)

Alles klar, macht nichts. Bis bald.......
Dietmar


----------



## BlindGuardian (8. April 2005)

:/

Hätte ich mal etwas genauer gelesen, dann wär ich vorhins nicht allein losgezogen. Morgen ist am BDO irgendwie treffen um 10 Uhr und dann los. Kommt da jemand hin?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (15. April 2005)

Hallo,

nanu, gar nichts mehr los hier? Ich mach mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Duisburg, mit meinem 4-er Team mal die Strecke vom "Bike on Fire" abchecken. Im Juli nehmen wir dort nämlich am 24h- Rennen teil.
Schönes Wochenende

Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (15. April 2005)

24 stunden rennen, wahnsinn, für dei jenigen die es etwas ruhig haben wollen, mir ist letzte woche ein zettelchen in den kasten geflogen, da ist das 2te gewerbeparkfest in frankenheim am samstag den 28 mai 05.
Das geht um 12 uhr mit etwas unterhaltung, was vieleicht jetzt einige intressieren wird ab 13.20 ist strassenrennen für jeder man , 11 km , alle ab 14 jahre dürfen mitmachen, es soll sogar der uwe ampler kommen.

Ab 18 uhr ist dann noch abendprogramm, jedoch nicht kostenlos (3 euro eintritt)

Also wer lust hat kann sich fürs rennen voranmelden unter TEL: 0341 4244656  Frau Götze.

Hab heut eine 110 km rennradrunde gedreht, weis nicht wie ich in form kommen, vieleicht mach ich da auch mit , aber wenn dann nur wenn ich mich wenigsten unter die ersten 10 plazieren kann


----------



## isenthia (17. April 2005)

Halli Hallo!

Treibe mich grad in Schottland rum    Werd morgen ein MTB-trail ausprobieren, der ziemlich gut sein soll (Glentress Forest)    Juhuu!!! & das ganze auf einem Trek Fullsuspension Test bike! ... Das wird das 1.mal sein, dass ich ein Fully fahre... ich bin gespannt... nicht zuletzt darauf, wie oft ich mich hinlegen werde   

Komme Mittwoch wieder & bin dann offen fuer 'Feierabendrunden' u.ae.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2005)

na dann auch Gruesse aus Lausanne, hier hats grad 1 (einen!)Meter Schnee runtergehauen, an radeln nicht zu denken...


----------



## Onkel Horst (18. April 2005)

Ui Ui Ui, da bin ich ja fast froh hier in Leipzig zu sein, bei 20° C und Sonnenschein. Wem das auch gute Bedingungen zum Rocken sind:

Um 18 Uhr gehts noch mal auf eine Feierabendrunde!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## isenthia (18. April 2005)

coooool! grad von ner absolut herrlichen biketour zurueck gekommen! Wir sind nach Glentress Forest gefahren & haben uns dann dort fuer 21/2 h ausgetopt..... im stroehmenden Regen, ordentlich viel Schlamm & natuerlich kein Schutzblech    Schoen endlich mal richtig mountainbiken zu koennen.... da is LE ja wirklich ein WITZ im Vergleich


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (20. April 2005)

Kleine Information, am 23.04. das muss ein samstag sein, startet um 10 uhr vom BDO eine kleine radtour angedacht sind 40km bis 50 km, wenn ich das so richtig mit bekommen habe, wird das für jederman, somit auch in dem entsprechender geschwindigkeit, also sicher nix für heizer


----------



## isenthia (22. April 2005)

@-=EG=-Phantom: Weißt Du auch, wo es da hin gehen soll? Ich waer vielleicht dabei!


----------



## BlindGuardian (22. April 2005)

Samstag ist doof, 10 Uhr morgens ist einfach zu früh nach einer durchzechten Nacht


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2005)

Na wohin kann es schon gehen. Linksrum oder rechtsrum. Oder glaubts du, daß da jemand ganz andere Strecken kennt?   
Wenn ich meine Erkältung vom Wintercamping auskuriert habe, komme ich auch vielleicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isenthia (22. April 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Na wohin kann es schon gehen. Linksrum oder rechtsrum.



ha ha!    Nein, ich wollt bloß nich die ganze Zeit Asphalt fahren... deshalb die Frage... ich weiß ja nich, wo diese Touren so im Normalfall hin fuehren...

Auf der anderen Seite bin ich ja immernoch ziemlich laediert von meinem Bikeausflug in Schottland... soviel blaue Flecken auf einmal hatte ich glaub ich noch nie!   

& außerdem denke ich eigentlich auch darueber nach, morgen vielleicht mal nach Halle zu fahren... Weiß jemand, ob man bis dahin entlang der Luppe fahren kann?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (22. April 2005)

Es soll vom BDO an der elster in richtung cospouten und von dort aus in den zwenkauer tagebau gehn.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> & außerdem denke ich eigentlich auch darueber nach, morgen vielleicht mal nach Halle zu fahren... Weiß jemand, ob man bis dahin entlang der Luppe fahren kann?



Cool! Da komme ich doch mit...war zwar noch nie weiter als bis Tagebau Merseburg, und hinter der Autobahn ist Luppen-seitig ein asphaltierter Radweg, aber ist schön da.

Den Weg findest du, wenn du hinter der Bundesstrasse Schkeuditz weiter rechts des Luppenkanals fährst und dann bei erster Gelegenheit in den Wald einbiegst. Eine Holzbrücke führt dann irgendwann über den nächsten Bach, drüber und links ab, der Pfad entlang des Bachs wird nach ca. 1500 m zur asphaltierten Piste. Alternative ist der ausgeschilderte Gose-Wanderweg ab Horburg-Masslau (weiter südlich, also vorher links des Luppenkanals fahren).


----------



## isenthia (23. April 2005)

@cxfahrer: Dankeschoen, fuer die Wegbeschreibung    Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob ich das finde. Ich fahr jetzt gleich los... Wetter is ja super! 

Außerdem hab ich ja ein Ziel vor Augen; in Halle is heute irgendwas 'Markt-maessiges' los & da arbeitet ne Freundin von mir ... im Ausschank!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. April 2005)

Naja alle die heut nicht auf der bdo tour dabei waren hab schon etwas verpasst,  war ne nette runde, im tage bau war ich mal weider masslos überfordert, was will man auch erwarten bei streckenabschnitten die man schon zu fuss nur mit mühe und not bewältigen kann.
Auf dem weg nach haus ist mir dann noch was passiert, hab mich mit 35 sachen über den asphalt bewegt, leider nicht ich auf dem rad sondern das rad auf mir naja, nur gut das der durchschnittsdeutsche ein dummdreister spanner ist, wenn sa nach dem geht kann man ja auf der strasse verbluten   
Mir ist soweit nichts passiert bis auf eine prellung am rechten oberschenkel und ner schürfung am ellenbogen, ich hab mich weniger über den sturz als wegen der teilnahmslosen meute aufgeregt.
Lokation war übrigen kreuzung am felsenkeller, war woll die schiene etwas zu glatt


----------



## BlindGuardian (23. April 2005)

Ja so sind die Leute. Wundern sich dann, wenn man als Biker auch nicht besonders freundlich ist. 

Sagt mal, kann mir mal jemand beschreiben, wie man zum Zwenkauer Tagebau kommt? Ich würd gern morgen mit meinem Mitbewohner wieder ne Tour starten.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2005)

@egphantom
Ist dir etwa der Rahmen auf der Schiene durchgebrochen? Oder warste mit dem Rennrad im Tagebau?  Ich war zu spät und bin dann erst ne Stunde später da lang, hab aber keinen mehr gesehen.

@blindguardian: 
Tagebau Zwenkau ist verboten ! Heftiger Truckverkehr z.Zt.. Nur mal so am Rande, das bin dem Herrn von der LMBV   schuldig daß ich das mal so erwähne...also: am einfachsten fährst du von der Bistumshöhe (Turm am Cospudi ) den Asphaltweg hinter, über die Autobahntrasse drüber, hinter der Schranke rechts halten, dann siehst du den Tagebau von links nach rechts. Solange du dich am Nordrand hältst, kannst du alles fahren, am Südrand ist alles grad heftig zerwühlt, untendrin kann man ein Stück fahren, muss dann aber irgendwann über mit Raupen planiertes Gelände (holper). Wenn ihr Lust habt, kann ichs euch zeigen, wollte morgen auch mal da lang, ist grad so schön staubig. Sind ca. 50 km =2h wenn man die ganze Runde fährt.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. April 2005)

@ CX, der felix war so frei mein neues ross zusammenzubasteln, von daher MTB technisch bin ich wieder zugfähig, bis auf die fehlende kompetenz mit dem rad im gelände umzugehen und natürlich dem falsch profil, aber das bleibt  und wenns runter ist kommt statt 1,4 zöller 1 zöller drauf natürlich auch slicks   
Der alte rahmen ist schon zerflext und im müll.


----------



## BlindGuardian (23. April 2005)

@cx
Das wär schön wenn du uns das zeigen könntest. Wann wolltest du denn morgen ungefähr los?
Das mit dem Verbot hatte ich auch gehört, deswegen hatte es mich gewundert, dass die Jungs da gestern lang gefahren sind. 

@Phantom
was mangelndes Fahrkönnen im Gelände angeht können wir uns ja die Hände reichen. Den Abdruck von der Lenkerstange habe ich immer noch auf der Brust...seit 3 Wochen hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> statt 1,4 zöller 1 zöller drauf natürlich auch slicks


Du spinnst!  Aber Glückwunsch zum neuen Radl.


----------



## felixthewolf (23. April 2005)

mal klartext!

wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?

tobi un dich wollten morgen abend irgendwann fahren.

gruss,felix


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2005)

Was heisst denn abend? Ich muss nämlich noch grillen  ....



Ich glaube, ich werde mich heute mal alleine austoben, habe noch so viel Energie über, weil ich nicht auf den Tremalzo hoch konnte..


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. April 2005)

Naja bei mir hatte der sturz doch ein paar mehr folgen, kann kaum noch laufen und die hüfte tut bei jeder kleinsten bewegung weh, naja ich hoffe mal das morgen die schwellung weg ist, obs zum radfahren reicht bezweifle ich jedoch.


----------



## gerolf (24. April 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> wann wollt ihr morgen fahren?
> 
> tobi un dich wollten morgen abend irgendwann fahren.
> 
> gruss,felix



Wann ist Abend? Will heut auch noch ne Runde drehen.

Gerolf


----------



## felixthewolf (24. April 2005)

gerolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist Abend? Will heut auch noch ne Runde drehen.


tja, wenn ich das nur wüsste. tobi wollte eigentlih mal online kommen und sich äussern... 

was, wann, wo willst du denn fahren? 
wenn tobi sich nicht zuckt, fahren wir eben ohne ihn 

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (24. April 2005)

so, tobi hat sich gemeldet!

16:30 an der warze!
wer kommt mit?
lange fahren wir heute nicht, wir wollen beide um 19:00 wieder zu hause sein.

see u in the dust 

felix


----------



## gerolf (24. April 2005)

Öhm, ja, zu spät...

Nächstes Mal.

Gerolf


----------



## isenthia (26. April 2005)

Halloechen!

Ich wuerd heut gern noch ne Runde drehen... Muesste aber entweder nach 19:30 Uhr sein (& ich hab immernoch kein gutes Licht!    ), oder so, dass ich 18 Uhr wieder im Seminar sitze  (also vielleicht 16 Uhr treffen)   

Hat jemand Zeit & Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> Halloechen!
> 
> weder nach 19:30 Uhr sein (& ich hab immernoch kein gutes Licht!



Ist doch lange hell. Um acht?


----------



## isenthia (26. April 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch lange hell. Um acht?


 Bin zwar nun vorhin schon ne Runde gefahren, aber ... oki! Gegen 8 an der Warze? (& denk bitte dran, ich komm gern so fuenf Minuten zu spaet     )


----------



## cxfahrer (26. April 2005)

isenthia schrieb:
			
		

> (& denk bitte dran, ich komm gern so fuenf Minuten zu spaet     ) [/QUOTE
> 
> Ich auch!


----------



## isenthia (27. April 2005)

Das war eine sehr schoene 'Zwielicht/Nachtfahrt', gestern! Es roch herrlich nach Fruehling (naja, .... die meiste Zeit    ) & die Welt sah ein bissel unheimlich aus, so in lila-blaeulich-schimmerndes Licht getaucht. Fragt mich nich, wo es lang ging... ich hab zwar Teile der Strecke von der letzten 'Nachfahrt' wiedererkannt, weiß aber immer noch nich so richtig, wo mich cxfahrer da eigentlich langgefuehrt hat     (Kopf = Sieb  )


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. April 2005)

fährt heut jemand nen runde? ich will nur ne kleine fahren, wegen dem sturz.


----------



## matze81 (28. April 2005)

Hi,

bin erst neu hier im Forum. Wollte heut mal zum üben ne Runde am Hafen drehen. Wär aber auch für andere Sachen zu haben.

gruß
matze


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. April 2005)

Naja ich war jetzt schon , 51km ging ganz gut 30iger mittel, keine schmerzen , war ganz ok , wie siehts den morgen aus , vieleicht überlegt sichs der ein oder andere , mit einen tag vorlauf sollt eman da ja schon planen können.
Also vor 16 uhr würd ich mich ungern aufs bike schwingen, ansonsten jeder zeit ich hab jetzt auch licht was ich gern mal testen würde, und damit meine ich testen    und sicher nicht kamikaze durch den wald, ich weis nähmlich nicht was man von 11 euro erwarten kann, das hat meine frontleuchte nur gekostet, in der wohnung macht sie nen ganz guten eindruck, aber das sind ja etwas andere verhältnisse.
@ Blind , du warst doch auch so ein fan von geraden wegen    vieleicht kommst du mit, allein wird man sonst immer zu solch waghalsigen aktionen genötigt    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (28. April 2005)

ok, bin auch eben wieder rein. aber ich glaub ist auch besser gewesen das ich alleine gefahren bin. bei 30 schnitt kann ich nicht wirklich mithalten  ! Da muss wohl noch etwas training her ;-)
Ansonsten wär ich morgen viell. auch dabei. Entscheidet sich bei mir aber erst kurzfristig.

gruß


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. April 2005)

Ich pass mich da voll an also keine angst, und wenns etwas holpriger wird geh ich sowieso runter von der speed, ich bin eben nicht gerade der athelet auf dem rad, zuviel grobmotprik schlechte streckenkenntnis und das unvermögen hinternisse zu umfahren bringen mich dazu weit aus langsamer zu fahren dort wo der weg etwas steiniger wird


----------



## matze81 (28. April 2005)

das hört sich gut an   
ich behalte morgen auf jeden fall im auge. ne nachtfahrt wär auf jeden auch was  interessantes   !!


----------



## BlindGuardian (28. April 2005)

Yo Phantom, morgen hörtt sich gut an. Wär auch erst gegen 16 Uhr fruehestens zu haus, eher etwas später. Würd gern ma wieder ne Runde um Cospudener See machen. Naja muss nicht nur gerade Strecke sein, ab sobalds zu steil nach unten geht versagen meine Künste 
Nachtfahrt waer auch ok, hab zwar kein Licht, aber ich bin da nicht zimperlich


----------



## cxfahrer (28. April 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab jetzt auch licht



Haha. Kann ja nur ne Triled sein...? Keine Angst damit im Wald, die Tiere sehen dich damit, nur du die Tiere nicht  .   .

Ich glaub da fahrt ihr lieber mal alleine ohne Licht.  
Wenns vor Dunkelheit ist, sag mal die Uhrzeit und den Treffpunkt hier an, ggfs. komm ich mit, muss mich aber morgen erstmal ums Auto kümmern, das kommt wieder auf die Strasse.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. April 2005)

Ja gut , dann sag ich mal so morgen also den freitag 17 uhr an der warze(sachsenbrücke), dann können wir ja um den kosputener fahren und sehn was dann ncoh so abgeht, wenns immer noch zu früh ist einfach bescheid sagen ich lass mich bis 18 uhr hochhandeln.
Für alle die mich visuell noch nicht kenn, ich werd je nach wetterlage ein 96ér telekom trikot tragen bzw wenns kälter ist ein blau graues laufshirt, naja mein gelber uvex helm sollte nicht zu übersehn sein 
Besonders individuell ist natürlich mein rote trinkflasche an der sattelstütze, kann man garnicht übersehn.
Also ich würde mich freuen auch ein paar neue gesichter zu sehn, naja und ich hoffe uach das der CX fahrer sich loseisen kann von seine alten stahl


----------



## BlindGuardian (29. April 2005)

Bin dabei. 17 Uhr an der Brücke. Wenn es warm genug ist, werd ich nen Warsteiner Trikot tragen, wenns zu kalt ist ne neon gelbe Jacke  Nicht zu übersehen 

Bis nachher


----------



## matze81 (29. April 2005)

bin auch dabei. 17 uhr an der brücke. ich sag mal auf der seite wo die max-reger-allee ist. ich werd wenns etwas kühler ist ne gelbe jacke tragen.
hab nen rot-grauen helm und gelbe handschuh. sollte zu erkennen sein   
bis dahin


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (29. April 2005)

Ich werd jetzt gleich losfahren bin also pünktlich da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (29. April 2005)

alled klar, ich mach auch gleich los!
btw: bring noch jemanden mit


----------



## matze81 (29. April 2005)

so bin wieder heil heime angekommen   
war ne geile runde, die meisten wege kannte ich noch gar nicht.
hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr gebremst   
wär aber auf jedenfall mal wieder dabei.

grüße


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (29. April 2005)

Hier bremmst niemand  Kondition kommt mit der zeit, ist nur eine frag der regelmässigkeit.
Und wenn du beim nächsten mal deine ganze einrichtung zu hause lässt(rucksack), dann bist auch um einiges schneller


----------



## cxfahrer (29. April 2005)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe ich hab euch nicht zu sehr gebremst



Danke, ich brauch das Einbremsen, sonst rase ich immer so!
  Nein, war echt lustig, mit so vielen Leuten zu fahren, das war ja Rekord. 

Morgen ist aber dann erstmal das Auto dran.


----------



## matze81 (29. April 2005)

yo, das mit der einrichtung ist wohl war   , die bleibt das nächste mal heime. 
aber ich glaub ich muss mich mal noch nach etwas mehr equipment
umschauen, vor allem was passenderes zum anziehen.

naja das mit der kondi muss echt werden, fahr ja eigentlich auch immer regelmäßig, aber wenn ich alleine fahre fehlt mir etwas der vortrieb


----------



## BlindGuardian (29. April 2005)

yooo war ne schoene runde. von mir aus am sonntag gerne wieder 

ich geh dann jetzt mal die mückenstiche zaehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dude2k (30. April 2005)

hi zusammen, mir hat die tour auch sehr gefallen + bin trotz fehlendem helm nich auf die nase gefallen ^^
beim nächsten mal ist aber der helm am start + paar andere klamotten, denn wenn es noch wärmer wird zerfließe ich ja schon im stand   
bis die tage!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. April 2005)

Niederschlagswahrscheindlichkeit liegt heut bei 10 % auch wenns nicht danach aussieht.
Ich werde, würde heute wieder fahren aber so in richtung norden richtung skeuditz, eigendlich gehts mir auch nur um Kilometer.
Angedacht wäre so gegen 17 uhr wieder.
Also wär intresse hat kann sich ja bis 16 uhr melden bis dahin müsst ich es wissen, sonst fahr ich allein oder garnicht kommt drauf an ob noch was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## matze81 (30. April 2005)

ich muss passen, bin diese WE schon anderweitig ausgebucht.
nächste woche bin ich wieder am start.


----------



## BlindGuardian (30. April 2005)

@Phantom hört sich gut an. Weiss aber noch nicht genau obs was wird. Ich meld mich bis 16 Uhr nochmal. Dann weiss ich genaueres


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. April 2005)

Ich rudere mal zurück, ich werd jetzt schon fahren, allein und werd morgen traineren, heut nachmittag ist was dazwischen gekommen, morgen werd ich dann nicht radfahren, aber nächste woche wird sich sicher wieder ein tag finden.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2005)

Also ich fahr um 17:00 ab Warze nach Norden, wenn jemand mitwill.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. April 2005)

ICh bin gerade zurück


----------



## BlindGuardian (30. April 2005)

und ich jetzt auch  bin noch mal die runde von gestern mit meinem mitbewohner hehe. nochmal 10-20 mueckenstiche dazu......meine beine sehen aus wie ein streuselkuchen


----------



## dude2k (30. April 2005)

hab den halben nachmittag damit verbracht meinem bike mal ne grundreinigung zu verpassen    nun ist es wieder fit für die nächsten schandtaten, allerdings ist es mir immer noch ein rätsel wie man die vordergabel einstellen kann, die zwei knöpfe oben haben glaube ich verschiedene bedeutungen. aber ich hab dazu nix gefunden. glaub die gabel ist von suntour? vllt kann mir da ja mal einer weiterhelfen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Mai 2005)

Wie siehts heute bei euch aus so gegen 17 uhr eine kleine tour richtung norden ?

natürlich nur solang das wetter mit spielt, soll ja heut angeblich gewittern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlindGuardian (3. Mai 2005)

Wird bei mir leider nichts, ich hab Spätschicht :/


----------



## matze81 (3. Mai 2005)

wird bei mir heute auch nix. muss da noch so nen "kleinen" Vortrag von 1,5h vorbereiten.   
melde aber schon mal interesse an ner Tour am WE an


----------



## dude2k (3. Mai 2005)

haltet uns auf dem laufenden, wenn das wetter mitspielt lässt sich bei mir garantiert auch samstags was kurzfristiges einrichten


----------



## isenthia (3. Mai 2005)

Also, hab von 18 - 19:30 Uhr Seminar. Weiß nich, wie ich mich danach fuehle & ob es dann nich vielleicht schon runterschuettet, aber momentan haet ich schon noch Lust ne Runde zu drehen... Wuerd also gegen 19:30 nochmal hier rein schauen. Vielleicht so 20 Uhr Abfahrt von der Warze, ... falls...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2005)

Nein, heute hab ich geschraubt. Morgen sicher, aber weiss noch nicht wann. Eher nach 18 Uhr und je nach Wetter, wenns halt nicht grad schüttet.


----------



## Ekki999 (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

Suche schon seit einiger Zeit nette Biker in Leipzig zum gemeinsamen Training und Touren. Klasse, dass ich nun mal auf Euer Forum gestossen bin.  

Würde mich gerne mal einer Ausfahrt anschließen. Leider kann ich nur noch heute das Forum checken. Wenn am WE oder auch heute noch eine Tour ansteht wär's klasse.

Bis bald!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

Ich wollt heut vieleicht auch noch fahren, aber das wetter schwebt wie ein damoklesschwert über meine haupt, das ist heut wirklich schwer auszumachen wann und wie lange es regnen wird.


----------



## matze81 (4. Mai 2005)

für ne tour wär ich heute auch noch zu haben. geht bei mir aber erst gegen 1930/2000. aber erstmal schauen wie das wetter wird


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

Ich rechne mal stark mit regen spätestens so gegen 18 uhr, ich würde jetzt bald losfahren, richtung norden. Spätestens 13 uhr bin ich weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (4. Mai 2005)

1300 klappt bei mir nicht, muss dann gleich zum seminar.
viel spaß bei der tour!
vielleicht hab ich ja heut abend glück mit dem wetter, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Ekki999 (4. Mai 2005)

Ich sitze bei der Arbeit... aber heute Abend, auch so 19.30, wäre okay, wenn's Wetter hält.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

Ok dann werd ich jetzt fahren wenns wetter gut bleibt komm ich heute abend vieleicht auch noch mal mit.


----------



## BlindGuardian (4. Mai 2005)

Mhm ich wollte mich morgen Vormittag mal auf den Esel schwingen. Den Feiertag nutzen


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

Vormittags, da sind doch die ganzen saufgenossen unterwegs, was haltet ihr den von 16 oder 17 uhr, aber nur wenn sich einige finden, die da mitfahren.


----------



## matze81 (4. Mai 2005)

so, ich sag jetzt mal ich bin 1945 an der warze, will noch so ne kleine feierabendrunde drehen, so n stündchen zirka, will nochmal auf den zschocherschen hügel raus.
will jemand mit ?
P.S.: vorrausgesetzt es schüttet dann nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

Ich komm mit, wenn ich aufjedenfall jemanden da antreffe 
ich bin vorhins in den regen gekommen da sind nur 37 km geworden das geht so nicht.


----------



## matze81 (4. Mai 2005)

also ich mach jetzt heim, und mach mich fertig, bin auf jeden fall da


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Mai 2005)

ok ich werd jetzt losfahren, bin dann auch überpünklich da.


----------



## BlindGuardian (4. Mai 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Vormittags, da sind doch die ganzen saufgenossen unterwegs, was haltet ihr den von 16 oder 17 uhr, aber nur wenn sich einige finden, die da mitfahren.



Na ich würd wieder die Runde vom Freitag fahren, denke nicht, dass mir dann soviele begegnen. Später geht leider nicht, weil ich morgen Nachtschicht hab


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Mai 2005)

16:00 ab Warze wär für mich heut ok, wenn das so zwischen zwei Schauern reinpasst   , kleine Runde. Wenn später, ich schu kurz vor 16:00 nochmal rein, dann sagen. Saufgenossen dürfte dieses Wetter ja etwas ernüchtern, sonst müssen wir halt Bunnyhop üben....


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Mai 2005)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Mai 2005)

Und bleibt es dabei ?

ICh hoffe mal ja , ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2005)

Nachdem BDO ja wegen der Warmduscher ausgefallen ist, werde ich gleich mal um 16:00 noch ne Cospudi-mässige Schlammpackung nehmen. Ich werde mal an der Warze vorbeischauen, falls jemand das auch braucht.


----------



## felixthewolf (7. Mai 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem BDO ja wegen der Warmduscher ausgefallen ist, werde ich gleich mal um 16:00 noch ne Cospudi-mässige Schlammpackung nehmen. Ich werde mal an der Warze vorbeischauen, falls jemand das auch braucht.



lieber warm dushen als im katen regen stehen  

morgen 11:00- 11:30 treffen im ICQ zwecks wetterberatung und tourenplanung.

wenn dann wirds morgen mittag gegen 12:00 n der warze sein, aber das besprechen wir dann.

gruss,felix


----------



## BlindGuardian (7. Mai 2005)

viel zu früh, da bin ich ja noch alkoholisiert  ich fahr morgen auf jeden fall wieder so gegen 16 uhr, hatte es heute leicht verschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (7. Mai 2005)

BlindGuardian schrieb:
			
		

> viel zu früh, da bin ich ja noch alkoholisiert  ich fahr morgen auf jeden fall wieder so gegen 16 uhr, hatte es heute leicht verschlafen



wie sagt meine oma immer; wer saufen kann kann auch früh arbeiten

und biken ist ja wohl eine sehr angenehme art zu arbeiten 

warten wirs ab, wie feucht dein abend und das morgige wetter wird 

gruss, felix


----------



## BlindGuardian (7. Mai 2005)

naja feuchtes wetter ist relativ egal, viel wichtiger ist, wie warm es morgen wird. war heut echt kalt draussen :x


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2005)

Kalt wars nicht, nur nass von unten, so viele Pfützen. Meine Schuhe sind noch nass, die müssen erst trocknen....  

Waren übrigens echt viele Leute da um 16:00 gestern! War aber die Kifferdemo, die wollten nicht radeln...   

Also: Mir ist jede Zeit recht. Regnen wirds eh irgendwann. Bis nachher.


----------



## BlindGuardian (8. Mai 2005)

So oh mein gott ich bin wach... ich wackel zwar noch ein bisschen hin und her aber passt scho  Ich bin um 15 uhr an der Warze


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2005)

Fährt jemand am WE? Oder alle beim Gruftietreffen? Oder heut abend?


----------



## BlindGuardian (12. Mai 2005)

Ola

Ich würd gern am Sonntag fahren.


----------



## dude2k (12. Mai 2005)

hallo zusammen, 

bin am pfingst-we schon völlig ausgebucht. hoffe, dass es danach bissel ruhiger wird und ich mal wieder bei ner tour dabei sein kann. 

grüße!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (12. Mai 2005)

Wenns wetter sonntag nachmittag gut mitspielt wär ich mit dabei aber dann wirklich erst so gegen 17 uhr ich würde mich noch auf 16 uhr runderhandeln aber früher geht nicht, heut mal weider 60 km mit rennrad gefahren, musst ja mal die klicks ausprobieren, heute war ja endlich mal wieder vernümpftiges wetter seit langem.

Hmm huete abend ich hab meine pedalen am MTB jetz tnoch mal festgezogen , cx , die müsst ich irgendwann auch mal testen, momentan , also seit 10 minuten  bin cih zu haus, ist mir nicht so nach fahren, aber ich sag so gegen 18 uhr noch mal bescheid, vieleicht doch noch mal eine aber wirklich kleine runde also höchsten 30 km und dann bitte zu mir raus das ich mich am bientz gleich wieder abkapseln kann


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (12. Mai 2005)

wird heut nix meher bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2005)

Bei mir auch nicht, hab bei der Kälte auch nicht so recht Lust...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2005)

Ich wollte so kurz nach 10 ne Runde fahren, will jemand mit? Na denn nicht. 65 km Tagebau.....
Oder dann vielleicht morgen???? Trotz Regen? Vielleicht ist ja dann am Nachmittag besser????


----------



## felixthewolf (16. Mai 2005)

hiho!

fährt heute jemand ne runde?

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. Mai 2005)

Hmm, hättste mal eher was geschrieben, ich war jetzt schon , aber das ist wirklich nciht schön feiertags zu fahren, da denkt jeder nur weil er irgendwo ein fahrrad stehen hat, sich auch drauf zu setzten und es zu benutzen.
Ersten kann man nicht richtig durchtreten und zweitens wird man noch dum angemacht wenn man sich irgendwo durchschieben möchte, da tröstet auch nicht das kino hinweg wie dumm doch kleine kinder sind, warum laufen die immer einen vors rad als vom rad weg, ich hab zwar keins weggenietet aber viele von den sonntagsfahrern haben die ein oder ander karambulasche mit den kleine bälgern hingelegt.
Also ein vergnügen war das ganz sicher nicht


----------



## isenthia (18. Mai 2005)

So! Bin ab jetzt auch wieder zum 'Runde-drehen' zu haben!     Zu Pfingsten ging gar nich, da musste ich aufm 'schwarzen Festival' ordentlich mitfeiern!     Bei dem 'dauer-hohen' Alkoholpegel waer mir da das Radfahren zu gefaehrlich gewesen


----------



## felixthewolf (18. Mai 2005)

ich will auch, ich will auch!

wer will noch?

heute noch?

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (18. Mai 2005)

heute wirds bei mir nix.
werd aber sicher am do. oder fr. mal ne runde fahren!

gruß
matze


----------



## isenthia (18. Mai 2005)

jo! Morgen waer fuer mich auch besser! Muss doch heut nochmal feiern gehen     Hoffentlich wird's nich wieder so spaet & feucht-froehlich, wie am WE.   Aber ansonsten bin ich morgen dabei!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2005)

heut wirds bei mir nix -hab meiner 5 jährigen Nichte versprochen ne Runde zu radeln - aber hoffentlich Freitag, wenn der Besuch weg ist und das Wetter so schön bleibt.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. Mai 2005)

Ich hab freitag 24 kreissaalpraktikum    aber ich kann heute, hat jemand lust, ab 15 uhr kann ichs einrichten, dann bitte mal möglichst bald melden.


----------



## matze81 (19. Mai 2005)

also ich werd heute sicherlich so 14/15 rum ne runde drehen.
wollte mal richtung norden (Bienitz) und dort ein paar runden drehen.

gruß
matze


----------



## LH_DJ (19. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

werde morgen (Freitag) etwa 10:30Uhr in Mölkau starten, durch die Stadt ins Lindenthaler Wäldchen, dann rüber zur Luppe, Domholzschänke, Bienitz, am Kanal lang zum Lindenauer Hafen, Fockeberg, Auewald, Cospuden zurück nach Mölkau. Wenn jemand mit möchte.......

Ich schau heute abend noch mal rein...Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. Mai 2005)

MAtze dann mach mal ne ansage wann du nun loswillst und wo.


----------



## matze81 (19. Mai 2005)

also werde 1500 starten, sagen wir an der Warze?
felix möchte auch mit, er wollte sich viell. etwas mehr im norden
treffen, könnte dann also zu uns stoßen.
wenn du ne andere idee hast sag bescheid.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. Mai 2005)

Hört sich gut an, den holen wir am besten an der landauer brücke ab, das sollte die nach der tennisanlage am sportforum sein,wenn ihm das passt, oder eben woanders, ich bin and er warze gegen 15 uhr.


So ich fahr jetzt los.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (25. Mai 2005)

Fährt heut jemand, wenn jemand lust hat, mal bis 16 uhr bescheid sagen, ab da werd ich sicher  losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2005)

*schubs*



Schon jemand was vor am WE?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. Juni 2005)

Ich hab mich erkältet bei diese beschissnen wetter.
Mo bis Do die kommende woche hab ich noch ein paar praktikas, dannach werd ich sicher auch wieder aktiver


----------



## xtobix (4. Juni 2005)

so mein rad ist wieder einsatzbereit...
will heute noch ne runde, weiß aber noch nicht wann.
denke so gegen 18:00

ich würde vorschlagen morgen früh so gegen 10:00 an der warze?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2005)

@ EG-Phantom: Beileid. Bin heute nach zwei Wochen fieser Erkältung die erste grössere Runde, alle Kondition weg   ....


Morgen Warze um 10:00 ist ok. Denk dir was aus wos hingeht. Oder wir fahren einfach mal zickzack.


----------



## LH_DJ (5. Juni 2005)

Bin wie immer arbeiten.
Hab mich schon gewundert, warum so lange nichts mehr von euch zu lesen war.
Dietmar


----------



## xtobix (6. Juni 2005)

hallo!
für alle die es noch nicht wissen.
ab jetzt jeden dinstag ab 18:00 uhr die "kleine gemütliche BDO runde"   

treff um 18:00 uhr am BDO.
helm ist pflicht - aber das versteht sich ja von selbst.

bike department ost 
karl - liebknecht - str. 31

hoffe morgen ist gutes wetter.


----------



## timste2701 (7. Juni 2005)

nana,

letzte woche war aber auch einer ohne helm dabei 
stimmst herr pallmann   

gruss


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2005)

Freitag 18:00 Warze? Sonst Samstag vormittag. Hoffe das saukalte Wetter wird bis dahin besser. Sch...erkältung. Wie war das BDO-Radeln?


----------



## LH_DJ (9. Juni 2005)

Kann Samstag nicht. Aber wie sieht es Sonntag aus? Muss 14:30 Uhr am Flughafen sein (mit Fahrrad, arbeiten), bis dahin ist alles möglich. Kann auch gerne Straßenrunde sein, damit ich mein Street- Zaskar mal wieder bewege.
Wird Zeit, dass ich auch mal wieder dabei bin!!!
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtobix (9. Juni 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Freitag 18:00 Warze? Sonst Samstag vormittag. Hoffe das saukalte Wetter wird bis dahin besser. Sch...erkältung. Wie war das BDO-Radeln?



ok morgen 18:00!
wer hat noch lust?
samstag oder sonntag würde auch gehen.
bdo-runde war ganz lustig. wir waren 15 leute.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (9. Juni 2005)

Ich werds auch versuchen einzurichten.


----------



## felixthewolf (9. Juni 2005)

hi

ich würde auch gerne fahre, aber ich befürchte, dass ich bin übermorgen noch nicht wieder fahrbereit bin

mich hats gestern geerdet, dabei hab ich mir schöne schürfwunden an beiden händen zugezogen.

aber lieber so, als nen kindeleben auf dem gewissen...

ich seh zu den lenker wieder schnellst möglich fest packen zu können.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (10. Juni 2005)

Na so wild siehts das ja nicht aus , wenn das an den händen alles ist, ist ja alles nur oberflächlich, ich hoffe du hast das vernümpftig gereinigt, am besten ist trocken abheilen lassen, nicht irgendwelche dusligen crems drauf, wenn dann wirklich nur wundheilungscreme und bloss keine cortisole (predinson , predinsilon eca.), also das zeig was man bei prellungen und bluergüssen verwendet wäre hier nicht angebracht, das verzögert die wundheilung.
meine seit 3 monaten estehende sehnenscheidenentzündung hindert mich auch nicht rad zu fahren oder hantel zu bewegen, obwohl die sich vorallem beim radfahren ständig bemerkbar macht 

Das wetter sieht heut schon wieder ziemlich schäbig aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2005)

Na im Moment gehts ja grad wieder..aber wenns nachher Bindfäden regnet lass ichs sein, bin immer noch erkältet. 

@ Felix: ohne Handschuhe gefahren? Tsts...


----------



## felixthewolf (10. Juni 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Felix: ohne Handschuhe gefahren? Tsts...



die waren in der wäsche  

gruss, felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (10. Juni 2005)

Gute Besserung Felix,

meine Hände und Knie sind auch gerade erst wieder verheilt, Knie hat fast 8 Wochen gedauert. Muss jetzt am Sonntag schon um 13:00 Uhr arbeiten, könnte also nur ne kleine Runde. Meldet euch bei Interesse.....
Dietmar


----------



## gerolf (11. Juni 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> mich hats gestern geerdet



Oha, Crashwochen in Leipzig. Gute Heilung!

Gerolf - 2 Überschläge innerhalb 48 Stunden


----------



## xtobix (11. Juni 2005)

morgen um 10:00 oder 11:00 an der warze?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Juni 2005)

An der Warze um 10:00, werde noch ein Bier trinken und vor der Glotze sanft einschlummern, da bin ich dann früh auf...musste grad erstmal ein LHM-Leck beseitigen und die Antriebswellenmanschette wieder einbauen..Gewaltschrauben am Samstag abend  . macht müde.

Wer kommt mit? LH-DJ? Felix mit bandagierten Armen?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (11. Juni 2005)

Vormittags ist bei mir immer schlecht, da muss ich lernen, ansonsten komm ich nicht dazu und das kann ich mir in den nächsten 2 monaten nicht erlauben, ab 16 uhr istbei mir immer gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2005)

Na ich fahr dann jetzt los...mal sehen wer mitkommt. (10:00 Warze)


----------



## LH_DJ (12. Juni 2005)

Sorry,
hab vergessen, nochmal reinzuschauen. Bin 11:15 aufs Rad Richtung Arbeit.
Nächsten Sonntag ist bei mir definitiv große Straßenrunde geplant, versuche 200km zu schaffen (mit Street-GT, siehe Homepage). Ab Mölkau Richtung Eilenburg, Wurzen, Grimma etc. Jemand Lust mitzukommen??? Werde so 8:00 Uhr starten.

Dietmar
Erklärt doch mal kurz, was die Warze ist.......


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2005)

Die Bezeichnung bezieht sich auf die warzenförmige Erhebung im Clarapark an der Anton-Bruckner-Allee/Sachsenbrücke, welche einstmals das Alpenpanorama der Gewerbeausstellung darstellte.

Wir haben auf dich gewartet, Dietmar. 

Tja, hast du ne schöne Runde um halb Leipzig verpasst 75 km div. Tagebaue, Hügel und natürlich Bienitz.

Aber 200km Rennradfahren in aller Herrgottsfrühe und dann noch in deinem Tempo    nene. Danach bin ich dann wieder krank.....würde ja schonmal wieder RR fahren, aber nicht über Puls 120. Und nicht vorm Aufstehen.


----------



## Pharell (12. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute
Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen.

Wie kommt man denn am besten mit dem Bike von Leipzig nach Zwenkau, ohne das man auf der Strasse fahren muss???

Gibt es da irgendeinen Radweg oder sonst was dergleichen???

Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2005)

1. grade durch denTagebau: Am Aussichtsturm am Cospudi rechts vorbei  -könnte aber Wochentags Ärger geben.
2. rechts um den Tagebau herum die Schotterpiste, ist aber lang und ziiiiieht sich. 
3. Radweg nach Böhlen (geht ab Wildpark asphaltiert) bis da, wo die alte Brücke liinks über die Pleisse geht, da rechts rein ins Dorf (an der Feuerwehr vorbei), kleiner Schlenker rechts links unter der Bahn durch und asphaltiert immer geradeaus über die Autobahntrasse bis zum Südende des Tagebaus, dann immer weiter den asphaltierten Weg bis rein ins Zwenkauier Gewerbegebiet. Ist sicher die beste, wenn auch nicht kürzeste Variante.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pharell (12. Juni 2005)

Danke dir. Werde die Tour mal in Angriff nehmen.
Wieviel km wären denn das ungefähr?


----------



## LH_DJ (12. Juni 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben auf dich gewartet, Dietmar.
> 
> Tja, hast du ne schöne Runde um halb Leipzig verpasst 75 km div. Tagebaue, Hügel und natürlich Bienitz.
> 
> Aber 200km Rennradfahren in aller Herrgottsfrühe und dann noch in deinem Tempo    nene. Danach bin ich dann wieder krank.....würde ja schonmal wieder RR fahren, aber nicht über Puls 120. Und nicht vorm Aufstehen.



Musste doch jetzt früher als geplant auf Arbeit sein und hätte dann diese Runde nicht mehr geschafft. Irgendwie muss ich das aber hinkriegen, dass ich mal wieder dabei bin.
Die 200km tue ich mir auch nur an, weil in 2 Wochen die "Rennsteig Extrem" stattfindet (175km, 3200hm), da muss ich vorher meinem Hintern noch mal zeigen was es bedeutet, den ganzen Tag im Sattel zu sein. Und so`n Tempo wie damals halte ich auch nicht ewig durch.

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juni 2005)

Na dann viel Spass aufm Rennsteig!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. Juni 2005)

Morgen ist doch wieder BDO treff um 18 uhr oder ?
Werd versuchen dabei zu sein, dummerweise ist mir heute der sattel in zwei hälften zerfallen, hab mir jetz meinen rennrad sattel montiert und bräcuhte trotzdesen mal eine empfehlung für einen günstigen rennradsattel max 30 euro, woe ich den dann montiere ist ja egal nur einigermassen bequem sollte er sein, vorallem hätte ich gern entlastung im dammbereich einefach um meine zeugungsfähigkeit weiterhin zuerhalten


----------



## timste2701 (15. Juni 2005)

gibt es eine feste strecke oder wird das spontan ausgemacht?
gruss


----------



## felixthewolf (15. Juni 2005)

timste2701 schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es eine feste strecke oder wird das spontan ausgemacht?
> gruss



an sich hat jens immer ne tour im kopf bzw. ist die tage zuvor schon mal abgefahren.

dennoch ist er da sehr flexibel, um auch mal neues kennenzulernen.

also gibts iegentlich jedesmal ne andere tour, dass ich irgendwann strecken überschneiden ist klar 

gruss, felix


----------



## timste2701 (16. Juni 2005)

danke für deine antwort
noch ein kleine frage  
wie lange geht es immer so im schnitt und
fährst du auch mit?

gruss


----------



## felixthewolf (16. Juni 2005)

timste2701 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für deine antwort
> noch ein kleine frage
> wie lange geht es immer so im schnitt und
> fährst du auch mit?
> ...



ja i.d.r. fahre ich auch mit, diese woche hab ich wegen anhaltender regenfälle und meiner handverletztung mal ausgesetzt.

die touren sind so 30-50km lang
mit gemässigtem schnitt

kommt aber auf die gruppe an...

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. Juni 2005)

Fährt heut jemand, ich will spätestens in 1 stunde los, strasse und das etwas mehr, also ca 60 bis 80 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. Juni 2005)

Sicherlich kommt mein aufruf jetzt etwas kurzfristig, um 18 30 treff ich mich mit matze an der sachsenbrücke, vieleicht können sich doch bis dahin einge einrichten


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2005)

Tja zu spät gelesen. Aber ich mach auch grad radeln im Zeitlupentempo, weil ich immer noch an der Erkältung laboriere. Lustig wenn einen am Cospudi die Dreigangradler überholen...Ich denke mal bis So bin ich wieder fit für ne schnelle und lange Tour so 3 -4 h.


----------



## LH_DJ (20. Juni 2005)

So, ich habs gestern getan:
202km; 8:00h Fahrzeit und nichts tut wirklich weh. Am Schluss ging der Puls etwas hoch, weil ich unbedingt den 25er Schnitt schaffen wollte. Hitze ging so, Wind war ok, aber dennoch werde ich das wohl nicht so schnell wieder machen.
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (20. Juni 2005)

Wahnsinn, 202 km am stück , ich bin zwar nun auch schon 110 km unter 4 stunden  gefahren, danach war mir aber kotzübel und ich brauchte 3 tage um mich einigermassen wieder zu regenerieren.
Und bei dem derzeitigen wetter undenkbar, wie versorgt man sich den da ohne escordservice 

Da die wetterlage derzeit recht entspannt erscheint wird morgen sicherlich wieder 18 uhr bdo biken angesagt sein , sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. Juni 2005)

Mal nur als info für den jens vom BDO, die 4ér grupee um mich, blau-weise kombi ziegenbärtchen brauchgebrannt, weissestrikot totenkopf und weis rot schwarze ganzkörperkombi, sind heil in leipzig eingetroffen, zwei von denen wollten auch noch zum grillen, nur das sich keiner nen kopp macht das was passiert ist, wir haben uns da ein wenig im weg geirrt, waren plötzlich alle wech.

Im ganzen war das diesemal wirklich nen schöne tour vorallem der strassen teil zum schluss in kolone hervorragend, bin ich noch nie in dem tempo gefahren.

Achja an den knabben im weisen tress, mir fällt gerade ein ich kann wahrscheindlich morgen doch nicht hab mich da zum studenten schwimmen mit ein paar kollegen verabredet, gib mir aber mal deine icq dann add ich dich bei mir , kann st du per PN machen fals du die nicht so öffendlich setzten willst, das tempo was wir zum schluss gefahren sind ist übrigen keines fals ein standarttepo von mir, viel zu katabol, das ganze training für heut war quasi für den A.....


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Im ganzen war das diesemal wirklich nen schöne tour vorallem der strassen teil zum schluss in kolone hervorragend, bin ich noch nie in dem tempo gefahren.
> ...das tempo was wir zum schluss gefahren sind ist übrigen keines fals ein standarttepo von mir, viel zu katabol, das ganze training für heut war quasi für den A.....



Yup. Meins auch nicht. Musste daher auch hängen lassen und bin abgekürzt gleich nach Schleussig. Nx. mal dann wieder vielleicht weniger Strasse, damit EG nicht davon fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (22. Juni 2005)

mmh, das nächste mal bin ich auch wieder mit am start, hatte heut nur eine verabredung im zentralstadion  
fährt die woche nochmal jemand ne tour?


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Juni 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Wahnsinn, 202 km am stück , ich bin zwar nun auch schon 110 km unter 4 stunden  gefahren, danach war mir aber kotzübel und ich brauchte 3 tage um mich einigermassen wieder zu regenerieren.
> Und bei dem derzeitigen wetter undenkbar, wie versorgt man sich den da ohne escordservice



Bin mit kleinem Rucksack gefahren. Bananen, Brötchen, Gel, Isopulver und die Flaschen kann man an jeder Tankstelle auffüllen. Hab etwa 5 Liter getrunken und regelmäßig gegessen. Der Rest ist einfach treten und das Wissen, dass irgendwann Kilometer für Kilometer auf der Uhr stehen und alles vorbei und geschafft ist.
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## Pharell (22. Juni 2005)

@ Phantom

Hier ist der Pirat. 
Heute hätte es bei mir auch nicht geklappt da ich meine kleine Prellung/Reizung der Leiste auskurieren muss. Wie du weisst, bin ich da gestern draufgeflogen mit voller Wucht.

Add du mich mal an, da ich keine Ahnung habe wie dein Nachnahme lautet.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2005)

Würde Freitag = heute gerne mal wieder ne Nachtfahrt machen, so ab 20:30; wenn jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, hier bis 17:00 posten, sonst fahr ich allein Glühwürmchen jagen. 2 h ca. 40 km +.


----------



## matze81 (23. Juni 2005)

uii, klingt gut, weißt du schon ungefähr wo lang ?
ich schau mal ob ich das von der zeit her schaffe.
geb bis zur deadline nochmal bescheid.
gruß


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. Juni 2005)

Da hät ich auch gern mitgemacht nur diesen samstag ist bei mir beinkraft dran, da mach ich den tag davor nix.


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Juni 2005)

Ich muss morgen früh 3:30 Uhr in Gotha am Start stehen, da ist Treffpunkt für unsere "Rennsteig Extrem". Drum geht es leider nicht.
Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2005)

Mensch Dietmar, immer so läppische Ausreden! Könntest doch direkt im Anschluss nach Gotha durchradeln.  

Deinen Enthusiasmus möchte ich haben.....


----------



## matze81 (24. Juni 2005)

bin heut abend dabei!
2030 an der warze ???
gruß


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2005)

Yep. Notlicht wird wohl reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (28. Juni 2005)

Da hält der jens heut ne grosse rede und verliert wieder 3 mann, ich wollt auf die 2 nachzügler warten und dann warn auch die noch weg, hab die aber dann nachen kreuz und quer durch die aue wieder gefunden, nur den rest nicht.
Hätte sich ruhig mal einer umsehn können   

wie weit gingst den dann noch, ich hatte schlussendlich 65 km auf den tacho.


----------



## felixthewolf (28. Juni 2005)

wir sind genaus noch rungefahren wie die blöden und haben gesucht. bei dir haben wir vermutet, dass du dich dann aus dem stab gemacht hast und nach hause abgebogen bist.
wir sind dann auch letztendlich nur noch zum BDO gefahren, hast also nix verpasst.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (29. Juni 2005)

Wär ich allein nach haus gefahren, hätte ich sicher bescheid gesagt, habt ihr die beiden noch getroffen, die wollten auch zum BDO, ansonsten sag mal dem jens bescheid das das von mir so nicht beabsichtigt war, nicht das er am nächsten dienstag auf mich schlecht gelaunt ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2005)

Na er war schon ganz kleinlaut  , ich denke nxmal wird das wohl wieder etwas zivilisierter zugehn, wenn das bei soviel geballtem Testosteron möglich ist....sonst fahr ich dann ungefedert mit Slicks und mache mal den Bremser  . 

Wenn jemand am WE mal nur kurbeln und nicht so rasen will, mal melden. Freitag spätnachmittag oder Samstag mittag?


----------



## felixthewolf (30. Juni 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jemand am WE mal nur kurbeln und nicht so rasen will, mal melden. Freitag spätnachmittag oder Samstag mittag?




mal gucken...

und sonntag! ihr wissts ja alle schon! ist berzeitfahren am fockeberg 

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. Juni 2005)

Wenn es am freitag nicht regnen passt mir das am späteren nachmittag ganz gut , an dem tag mach ich soweiso beinkraft da kann ich eh nicht so schnell würde aber soweiso fahren, wenn das wetter gut ist.

Vor 17 uhr wird das bei mir aber sicher nichts.
Samstag ist regneration, da müssten wir schon sehr langsam kurbeln und das möglichst ohne irgendwelche hinternisse


----------



## matze81 (30. Juni 2005)

ich schließe mich mal meinem vorredner an, wenns wetter passt wär ich fr. auch für ein wenig kurbeln zu haben   
sagt einfach ne zeit und schau ich schau obs passt

gruß
matze


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2005)

Ich denke 17:30 Warze wenns nicht zu heftig regnet. Komme dann mitm Serotta mit Slicks drauf, Fully ist kaputt.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. Juli 2005)

In anbetracht das ich mein rad gesten noch geputzt habe, werde ich heut doch nicht mehr fahren, auch wenn es bis 17 uhr mit regnen aufhören würde, was wahrscheindlich soweiso nicht der fall sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juli 2005)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> In anbetracht das ich mein rad gesten noch geputzt habe, werde ich heut doch nicht mehr fahren, auch wenn es bis 17 uhr mit regnen aufhören würde, was wahrscheindlich soweiso nicht der fall sein wird


 schnickschnack, vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht die ganze zeit durch ist das in 3h wieder trocken und der boden schön "griffig".

wenns von oben trocken ist, fahr ich mit!

felix


----------



## matze81 (1. Juli 2005)

bei mir wirds leider nix, sonst fehlt mir heut abend zuviel zeit.

gruß
matze


----------



## felixthewolf (1. Juli 2005)

bei mir auch nix, muss um 19:00 auf nem anderen gerät trainieren.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. Juli 2005)

Hmm und was ist mit schnickschnack     
Morgen ist ab nachmittag nur 30 % regenwahrscheindlichkeit angesagt, wenn wirklich richtig gemächlich zu geht und mit kurbeln auch keine 100km gemeint sind, dann würde ich durchaus mitkommen, muss morgen nur wirklich aufpassen das ich mich regeneriere und nicht weiter entleere.

Heut ist wirklich scheisswetter und wenns auch gerad fast 2 stunden mal nicht geregnet hat, so wird das mit sicherheit geleich weider anfangen und ne erkältung möcht ich nicht riskieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juli 2005)

jaja...ich sach nix. 




Morgen weiss ich nicht, habe volles Programm. Sonst halt Dienstag. Hoffentlich regnets dann, dann kommt ihr langweiligen Fahrradputzer nicht mit und ich kann in Ruhe ungefedert über die matschigen Trails rollern.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. Juli 2005)

Ich mags eben trocken, schuldigung    , zumindestens hab ich nichts versprochen     , wie der "griffiige" felix ,hehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (2. Juli 2005)

Also ich hab auch gestern im Regen meine Kilometer abgespult. War allerdings wieder mein Weg zur Arbeit, deshalb konnte ich mich nicht anschließen. Wenn man einmal nass ist ist doch alles egal und dann kann es ruhig weiter gehen. Aber das sehe ich auch nur für meinen Arbeitsweg so oder den Alpencross. Wenn ich nur mal so vor die Tür wollte würde ich wohl auch überlegen. Dienstags die BDO-Runde kann ich nie, weil meine Frau da unterwegs ist und ich dann Kinder hüten muss. 
gruß
Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Juli 2005)

> Sonst halt Dienstag. Hoffentlich regnets dann, dann kommt ihr langweiligen Fahrradputzer nicht mit und ich kann in Ruhe ungefedert über die matschigen Trails rollern.



Da hat CX wohl nen regentanz aufgeführt damit es heute so ein verdammt miesses wetter gibt    
Wenns soweiter bleibt und das wird nach wetterbericht auch so sein, dann werd ich heut zu hause bleiben   

Ich war übrigens kurz davor mir profillaufräder zuzulegen, leider passt dir hinterrradfelge von meinem freund (dem ham sie das rad aus dem keller geklaut bis eben auf diese angeschlossene hinterrad) nicht, ist zu breit, da müsst ich die gesamte bremse verändern.
Deswegen müsste ich mir wenn schon denschon einen kompletten 2,0 laufradsatz holen, das mit marathon plus reflex ATB kostet mich der spass weit über 150 euro, das liegt derzeit ausserhalb meines buget´s und permanent nur reifen wechelsn will ich auch nicht( ist auch sicherlich nciht optimal für die felge).
Einen semisklick mit aussenprofil, erachte ich für eie nur halbe sache, oder wie seht ihr das , ich bin derzeit wirklich am überlegen, aber bisslang überwiegen die derzeitigen vorteile meiner befreifung für meinen gebrauch.
Die vorteile wären, der reifen ist äusserst pannen sicher, mit meine letzten reifen hatte ich nahzu jede 5´te tour nen platten, und vorallem sie bereiten mir eben keine mehr kosten weil sie bereits vorhanden sind.


----------



## felixthewolf (5. Juli 2005)

hi

was fürn quatsch? bau dir einmal reifen mit profil (keine semislicks) drauf und gut ists. wenn du strecke bolzen willst, dann nimm dein rennrad.

dir werden dann auch schlagartig die touren mehr spass machen, denn du musst zugeben, richtig förderlich sind die tomslicks im gelände nicht 

ich hoffe ja noch dass der himmel bis 18:00 leer ist und wir dann ne ordentliche schlammschlacht machen können.

gruss, felix


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (5. Juli 2005)

Mir werden die kosten einfach zu unüberschaubar und das für einen sekundärsport, wo ich vieleicht 1 bis 2 mal in der woche mit andren reifen voteile hätte.
Das Ärgernis was ich sehe sind überflüssige kosten für meine derzeitigen reifen und denen für neue, das ist das missmatch was mich weiterhin davon abhält wirklich neue reifen zu holen, für die strecken di ich fahre reicht das, und wenn ich zwei oder drei mal absteigen muss, dann stört mich das recht wenig, sicher es wäre schön auch mal am berg etwas mehr druck machen zu können, vorallem wennich sehe das ich als anerober sportler, weil radsport ja eher mittel zum zweck für mich ist, wirklich leidenschaftlichen radfahrern in der ein oder anderen  lage das wasser reichen zu können.
Trotzdesen kommen derzeit permanent kosten auf mich zu die ich nicht mehr tragen will, jetz hab ich mir erstmal nen sattel bestellt, das war so nun nicht unbedingt geplant und desweiteren einen neuen helm (bei meinem alten stört mich das man ihn der kopfgrösse nicht genau einstellen kann, was ja bei den neuen möglich ist), das isnd einfach kosten die mir dann wiederum woanders fehlen.

Hätte die felge gepasst, hätte ich meie alte forderrad felge genommen, ich hab auch noch eine andern profilreifen, dann wäre das eine alternative, so ist diese option aber ledier dahin.

Naja und ich bin auch nicht ubedingt begeistert permanent strecken zu fahren in dem man sich die handgelenke an wurzeln aufstösst, da hilft auch kein anderes profil, so komme ich eigendlich noch ganz gut zu recht, ist ja nicht so das ich die in irgendeiner form die gruppe bremsen würde durch meine "bodenhaftung" , es ist einfach so das ich vom radsteige wenn ich die möglichkeit sehe mich erstahft zu verletzen, das würde ich auch in protektoren und grobstolligen profil machen.

Ich hab mich jetzt soweit entschieden wirklich erstmal den reifen so zu belassen wie er ist, wenn der mir kaput gehn sollte, dann werd ich mit sicherhet einen stllenreifen kaufen, aber vorerst nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juli 2005)

Ja, das sind Probleme  

Ich sehe das mit den Slicks eher als technische Herausforderung. Wenn man damit fahren kann, kann man das mit Stollenreifen erst recht.

Aber das mit dem Wetter....ich werde mal schauen ob überhaupt jemand fährt, naja. Muss man eben mit Fahrrad duschen.

P.S. war mal wieder PERFEKT - Regen hat rechtzeitig aufgehört und die dünne Matschschicht auf den Wegen passte IDEAL zu meinen Tomslicks...  ..leichte Traktionsprobleme bei Beschleunigung, aber sonst...(hat mir Jens verboten nochmal damit zu fahren, weil ich mich so oft hingelegt hab).

Also, phantom, mach dir ordentliche Reifen drauf. Selbst der, der heut die maxxis superlight (388gr.) draufhatte, hat mich locker abgehängt (trotz gebrochener Sattelstütze).


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. Juli 2005)

Stimmt ist gerstern dann doch noch einigermassen geworden, war bloss dann gestren im kino, batman begins ist wirklich nur zu empfehlen, seit langen mal wieder ein richtig guter aktion film.

Wie gesagt wen meine bereifung platt ist muss neue her und dann wird das auch wieder eine mit profil und breiter als 1,4 zoll, vorerst muss ich eben mit mehr vorraussicht fahren, was ich ja auch mache, ich kann meine stürtze bis lang an einer hand abzählen und stürtze aus voller fahrt beschränkt sich das bislang auf einen einzigen und das war auf strasse, von daher gehtsja.
Und so aufgeweichter boden , besäht mit pfützen treibt mich eh nicht aufs rad, von daher bleib ich da jetzt hart    und lass mich nicht zu etwas überreden was ich später bereue, denn auf asphalt und festen wegen ist mein reifen zumindenst was den fahrkomfortbetrifft überlegen wenn nicht sogar schneller.
Zudem hat ich mit der bereifung noch keine panne, was mit sicherheit nicht nur an den kevlarmatten liegt sonder auch daran das meine profillosigkeit auch nicht gleich jede scherbe und jeden nagel frist


----------



## dude2k (8. Juli 2005)

hi zusammen, hier meldet sich mal wieder der wahl-hallenser   

auch wenn ich gerade keinen wirklichen fahrt-vorschlag zu machen hab, muss ich doch mal dem _cx_ und dem _phantom_ für ihre geilen beiträge danken! ich rolle mich hier am laufenden band wenn ich von "_mit dem fahrrad duschen_", "_Hoffentlich regnets ... dann kommt ihr langweiligen Fahrradputzer nicht mit und ich kann in Ruhe ungefedert über die matschigen Trails rollern._" lese.   

Hoffe in kürze mal wieder in L.E. mit am start zu sein! das wetter lässt wirklich zu wünschen übrig... matze und ich denken gerade über nen gepflegten 'Halle (Saale) Heide-Cross' nach, ggf. steigt die action dieses we. Also wer lust hat sich die karre und klamotten so richtig schön einzusauen, der ist willkommen und möge sein interesse hier posten   

grüße aus dem norden!
tino


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (15. Juli 2005)

Hat jemand lust auf ne runde rad morgen?
Soll ja nicht ganz so warm werden, vieleicht nen runde rennrad, kommt halt drauf an wer mit will.
Ab 16 uhr wäre mir am liebsten.


----------



## felixthewolf (16. Juli 2005)

ich fahre auch mit.

wir fahren MTB! vllt schaff ichs noch dem phantom ordentliche reifen anzudrehn.

wer kommt noch mit?

gruss, felix


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2005)

Ja, ich wollte eh gleich los, wo trefft ihr euch und wann?

Ok alle schon wech....da schau ich dann um Vier kurz an der Warze vorbei und fahr dann mal die trailfreie Aussenschleife um Zwenkau und Espenhain. Tomslickmässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. Juli 2005)

Ach schade CX hättest dich mal 45 minuten eher gemeldet, ich hatte kurz vor 15 uhr nochmal mit dem felix über ICQ geredet, der hat dann plötzlich doch noch abgesagt, da ich zu der zeit aber schon umgezogen war bin ich dann gleich los, da stand leider noch nix hier im forum.
Naja hab heute knapp über 100km in den asphalt getreten, nuja und 750 ml limitieren einen ganz schön in der leistung wird zeit das ich mir so ne camelback besorge.
Ich fahre morgen nachmittag vieleicht mit dem matze nen runde, CX vieleich meldest dich mit etwas mehr vorwarnzeit, das man das zeitlich etwas besser timen kann, ich hätt heut schon jemden gebraucht der mich etwas im windschaten fahren lässt, nach 60 km waren meine trinkreserven aufgebraucht und der rest nur noch LEIDEN.

Übrigens wo du gerade sagst du fuhrst in richtung espenheim? MIr kam da ein recht grosser fahrer in rotschwarzen trikot endgegen, das warst nicht zu fällig du ? zudem zeitpunkt wr ich bloss schon so breit, das ich da nicht mehr so fix in meien gedanken war.(ich hatte mein t-com trikot an und nen silberen helm)


Hab nochmals mittels routenplaner die strecke verfolgt, 114 km in knapp 4 stunden, ist ganz ordentlich , bedenkt man das ich mit dem 3/4 liter flüssigkeit auskommen musste.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2005)

Das ist aber ungesund bei der Temperatur nur 0.7 trinken mit, macht das Blut dick und erhöht das Thromboserisiko. 
Windschatten find ich auch gut  !
Rotschwarz war ich nicht, sondern "Team Z" (wer erinnert sich noch an Greg Lemond?). 
Ich hab schon lange nicht mehr hier reingeschaut, wg. BDO radeln. Wo wollt ihr morgen hin und wann?


----------



## felixthewolf (17. Juli 2005)

hi

wohin ist doch erstmal wurscht, das kann man spantan entscheiden.

nur zwischen 13:15 und 17:45 ists halt schlecht, jetzt wo es spannend wird 

sieht also fast so aus als müssten wir vormittags fahren, ich bin bestimmt im 9:00 auf den beinen, mal gucken wer sich dann schon zuckt.

felix


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2005)

Also TDF tu ich mir nicht an, oder meinst du F1? Bei dem schönen Wetter häng ich mich nicht vor die Glotze, eher an den Strand. Wenn du schon wach bist, dann können wir ja ab 10:30. Aber eigentlich hatte ich so 16:30 vor. Und nicht so hektisch wie beim BDO-Radeln.


----------



## felixthewolf (17. Juli 2005)

doch Tdf ist pflicht. 10:30 schaffe ich nie, bin gerade erst aus dem bett gefallen.

dann fahr du heute nachmittag und ich bereite mich seelisch und moralisch auf die "stressige" BDO runde am dienstag vor.

felix


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2005)

*blablabla* ich hab nicht stressig gemeint sondern*hektisch*   - dauernde Tempowechsel, dann wieder stundenlang stehenbleiben und labern...ist zwar lustig, aber ich brauche auch ein wenig Ausdauerkrafttraining. 

Und was TDF angeht, hab ich früher jedes Jahr geguckt, aber diesmal...ich kann den J.U. nicht ab...und Lance gewinnt ja eh wieder...vielleicht hast du ja trotzdem dann spätnachmittag noch Zeit. Sonst vielleicht Dienstag, wenn ich mit den Tomslicks mitfahren darf.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Juli 2005)

16: 30 klingt gut 17 uhr noch besser, ich muss noch ein paar seiten lesen , wollte noch kreuzen dann noch trainieren, wenn ich reinhau bin ich frühsten 16 uhr fertig, wenn wir uns an der warze treffen schaff ich das somit höchsten erst gegen 16 30.
Ja klar nach der tour von gestern sollte es schon etwas relaxter werden.
Also lasst mal ansagen kommen damit ich mich einstell kann, mit matze hab ich auch noch nicht geredet, vieleicht schaut er ins forum ansonsten muss ich noch mals ins icq.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Juli 2005)

So ich hab jetzt gerade mit mathias gesprochen der kann heut leider nicht, muss noch ieniges aufarbeiten.
Damit ich mich jetzt nicht unnötig stresse wärs mir am liebsten sich 17 uhr erst zu treffen, da kann ich mich nach meine traininig noch 30 minuten ausruhen.
Also wie siehts den aus , wer kommt mit , treffpunkt warze oder anderer ?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juli 2005)

17:00 oder etwas später wäre ok, dann fahr ich jetzt an den Cospudi schwimmen.

Ok ich schau dann 17:00 an der Warze vorbei, hab bis 19:00 Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Juli 2005)

Naja wenns 17 uhr klappt wäre schon gut, weil ich wollte abends doch noch mal etwas lernen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Juli 2005)

ich werd in 10 minuten dann losmachen um pünktlich da zu sein.


----------



## QuasiNitro (21. Juli 2005)

Tach auch,
bin aus Erfurt und die nächsten 2 Wochen beruflich in Leipzig(ab 25.07).  
Kenne mich aber null aus u.würde aber trotzdem gern nach Arbeit(ca 14.00Uhr)
ne Runde drehen!Bin Tourenbiker u.einige Kilometer gewöhnt,wenn's Tempo passt!Würde mich freuen,wenn ihr mir die Trails im Leipziger Umland zeigen könntet!

Freue mich,
Nitro


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. Juli 2005)

Na da werden dir die BDo touren, jeden dienstag ab 18 uhr treff vor dem bike department ost  Karl-Liebknecht-Straße 31 , 04107 Leipzig, sicher gefallen, das weter ist ja leider ziemlich misserabel, aber bis zum 25. besteht ja die möglichkeit das es etwas besser wird


----------



## QuasiNitro (21. Juli 2005)

Danke erst mal für die schnelle Info.BDO kenn ich u.hab auch schon nen paar 
Euros dort gelassen.Was fahren die denn so für Touren u.wie lang sind die?
Mit dem Wetter,das wird schon!!
Grüße,
Nitro


----------



## felixthewolf (21. Juli 2005)

hi

ca. 30-50km
oftmals gibts ne grobe richtung un die gefahren wird und daqnn kann unterwegs natürlich jeder seinen beitrag leisten, wenn er was fahrens-wertes kennt.
die geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach den teilnehmern, keine bleibt "auf der strecke" 
und bei 10-20 leuten wird das schon reht lustig und abwechlungsreich.

ich hoffe auch, dass sich das wetter bis dienstag bessert.

vielelicht sehen wir uns, 

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QuasiNitro (21. Juli 2005)

Hi Felix,

Touren mit 30-50km war auch so meine Vorstellung!Wie lang sind die denn so unterwegs,muß nämlich 3.00Uhr aufstehen?


Danke,
Nitro


----------



## felixthewolf (21. Juli 2005)

quasinitro schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Felix,
> 
> Touren mit 30-50km war auch so meine Vorstellung!Wie lang sind die denn so unterwegs,muß nämlich 3.00Uhr aufstehen?
> 
> ...



generell bist du nicht nach 21:00 zu hause, es sei denn du wohnst weit abseites oder wir haben wir eine pech-tour mit 6 platten 

gruss, felix


----------



## QuasiNitro (21. Juli 2005)

Hab Firmenwohnung irgendwo in Leipzig Innenstadt,weiß aber noch nicht wo!
Dann könnte ich,s ja schaffen ab 22.00Uhr intensive Augenpflege zu betreiben!!
Na dann hab erst mal Vielen Dank!!

Vielleicht klappts ja u.wir sehen uns,
Nitro


----------



## MOHTman (21. Juli 2005)

vergiss den helm nich....


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> vergiss den helm nich....



allerdings! seit dem letztes einer durch seinen helm gerettet wurde wird konsequent keiner mehr ohne helm mitgenommen.

@ mohtman: und vergiss du nicht, diesmal mitzukommen 

felix


----------



## MOHTman (22. Juli 2005)

vielleicht sollten wir quasinitro noch drauf hinweisen, dass das bdo im märz umgezogen ist (vielleicht is sein letzter aufenthalt in leipzig länger her...).

@ felix: mein helm wurde laut boc24 gestern abgeschickt - er dürfte also bis dienstag da sein   aber ich warne euch -> es ist ein strassenhelm  
...hab ihn zusammen mit klickies bestellt, deswegen hatte ich ihn letzte woche noch nich


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht sollten wir quasinitro noch drauf hinweisen, dass das bdo im märz umgezogen ist (vielleicht is sein letzter aufenthalt in leipzig länger her...).





			
				-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> Na da werden dir die BDo touren, jeden dienstag ab 18 uhr treff vor dem bike department ost Karl-Liebknecht-Straße 31 , 04107 Leipzig, sicher gefallen, das weter ist ja leider ziemlich misserabel, aber bis zum 25. besteht ja die möglichkeit das es etwas besser wird



alles schon in sack und tüten 



			
				MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> @ felix: mein helm wurde laut boc24 gestern abgeschickt - er dürfte also bis dienstag da sein   aber ich warne euch -> es ist ein strassenhelm
> ...hab ihn zusammen mit klickies bestellt, deswegen hatte ich ihn letzte woche noch nich



hoffen wir das beste!
solange es kein bahnhelm oder nen fullface ist, nehmen wir dich mit 
ich fahr auch ohne visir (oder gibts noch weitere unterschiede zw. MTB und RR-helm?


----------



## QuasiNitro (22. Juli 2005)

Hi Leute,
habe heute erfahren ,daß die Firmenwohnung zufälligerweise in der Karl-Liebknecht-Strasse 49 ist.Also quasi fast neben dem BDO.Da mein letzter Aufenthalt in Leipzig doch schon einige Zeit her ist,entzog sich natürlich auch der Umzug vom BDO meiner Kenntnis!Könnt ihr mir sagen,wo die jetzt sind u.wie weit das von der Karl-Liebknecht-Strasse entfernt ist.
Thema Helm,im Gelände nie ohne!

Grüße aus Erfurt,
Nitro


----------



## MOHTman (22. Juli 2005)

die (bdo) sind doch jetzt in der karl-liebknecht-str 31 -> sogar auf der selben strassenseite wie deine wohnung und nicht mehr als 500m weiter   

....hab ich hier wohl en bissel verwirrung gestiftet, wollte ja nich dass er in der rosa-luxemburg-str steht und sich wundert...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> (oder gibts noch weitere unterschiede zw. MTB und RR-helm?



Rennradler erkennt man sofort an dem angeformten Heckspoiler am Helm, auch wenn sie mal mitm MTB unterwegs sind. 
Insbesondere das neue Topmodell von BELL sieht aus wie ein Galionsschiff - erinnert ein wenig an die Kreationen, welche die zuschauenden Damen früher zu Pferderennen trugen (heute ist übrigens Kamelrennen). 

Rennradelnde MTBiker erkennt man wiederum am super-stylishen Helm im dezenten silbergraumetallic.....  ....so wie mich heute, ich mach gleich ne Runde nach Halle, Naumburg, Hohenmölsen, wenn jemand noch mitwill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. Juli 2005)

Ich muss mich erstmal ein paar tage schonen ,so ne leichte erkältung ist im anmarsch, immer diese verdammten wetterwechsel.


----------



## QuasiNitro (23. Juli 2005)

...na dann ist ja alles klar,hab mich schon gewundert!
Also wenn alles klappt,dann sehen wir uns am Dienstag...hab's ja dann nicht mehr weit!!
Na dann noch'n nice WE,
Nitro


----------



## MOHTman (24. Juli 2005)

hab gestern meinen helm bekommen -> bin also dienstag dabei   


hoffentlich hab ich mtb-fahren nich verlernt (mein bergamont steht sich dank rr seit 2 wochen die reifen platt...)...


----------



## felixthewolf (24. Juli 2005)

hi

Ich komme gerade von einer klasse MTB-O tour. 
Ich war mit Basti (hier im Forum eher unbekannt aber bei den BDO-Touren immer vorne mit dabei) unterwegs.
Weil Sonntag war, entschlossen wir uns mal wieder in den Zwenkauer Tagebau zu fahren, weil da ja heute kein "Tregger" unterwegs sind auch vom Wachschutz war dann weit und breit auch nix zu sehen.

Also richtung Cospudi durch ein paar Trails (wo sich eben welche finden) durch den Auenwald. durch die beliebte Schaltungsabreisser-Bahnschikane nochmal eben um die "Lauer" ein paar Nackte von ihren Handtüchern aufscheuschen, weil die teilweise mitten auf dem Trail liegen.
Gleiches Spiel an der Cospudi "Waterkant" entlang bis zur neu entstehenden A38 Brücke. dann noch ein paar Vergsorgungswege zum Aussichtspunkt am Zwenkauer Tagebau mitgenommen, dort nicht lange gewartet sondern gleich in die erste Abfahrt gesprungen (tunnel is for bloody ...  ) 
Dann kam mir die Idee mal etwas in der Kraterlandschaft rechts vom Uussichtspunkt zu fahren.
Ich weis, man hat mich ja bereits gewarnt dass man da durchaus vom Wege abkommen kann, aber irgendwann hat Jens dort mal eine Tour durchgelotst.
Diesen Weg hab ich natürlich NICHT gefunden und freudig über den schön festen boden fuhren wir einen Anderen, bis sich dieser verlor.
Und da standen wir zwischen den Kies und Sanddünen.
Basti, der Fahrtechnik-Freak war der Meinung, wir hangeln uns einfach auf den Kämmen der Dünen dahin, wo wir hinwollten.
Schon mal auf einem schmalen Kamm einer Kies und Sanddühne gefahren? Geht nämlich nicht  also mein plan B: in den fest aussehenden Tälern fahren.
Ich schlug den Lenker ein und glitt die Düne hinunter. Unten angekommen verschluckte der zähe Schlamm mein halbes Vorderrad dann erst das linke Bein, und den linken Arm die ich eigentlich zum Abstützen ausstreckte.
Von der Düne schalte Gelächter über das unwirkliche Szenario.
Und so kämpften wir uns weiter von Düne zu Düne durch trockene und nasse Täler, das Bike zu 80% auf der Schulter.
Endlich ereichten wir eine mir beaknnte Stelle und wir fanden den weg den ich kannte. in der nächsten abfahrt hatte ich dann mal was zu lachen weil Basti es nach kurzer Schussfahrt vorzog den Hang seitlich rutschend zu meistern 

Als wir dort endlich wieder raus waren, war klar, Felix schlägt heute keine Routen mehr vor.
So fuhr ich also basti unten in der Talsohle des riesigen Tagebaulochs hinterher.
Wir entdeckten durchaus schöne Panoramen, wie Bergseen, die einen vergessen ließen, dass man sich in einer ehemaligen Kohlegrube befand.
Irgendwann endeten auch hier die festgefahrenen Weg und wir sollten lernen, woraus Zement früher gemacht wurde.
Eine Radumdrehung -> 5kg Gewichtszunahme, völliger Traktionsverlust, neuer Reifendurchmesser ähnlich eines 29"er.
Ausklicken zum Abstützen: ->2kg Gewichtszunahme, Lahmlegung des Clickmechanismuses.
Irgendwann schafte ich es doch wieder meinen Schuh unter Klopfen im Pedal zu arretieren, kam aber im nächsten Schlammloch nicht wieder raus aus dem pedal, und wieder 1Kilo Schlamm am Bein.
Und dann noch mit 15kg Übergewicht und nahezu null Traktion einen Kiesanstieg.
Dass meine Schaltung nur noch sporadisch funktionierte ist ja wohl klar, oder? 
Uur schnell raus aus dieser Hölle wo selbst der Boden ständig nach einem greift und einem vom Rad ziehen will   
Irgndwann waren auch unsere Trinkflaschen leer, so dass wir am Hafen erstmal kurz einkehren mussten.
Dann eigentlich nur noch ein paar Trails im Auenwald und wieder durch den Großstadtdschugel nach Hause.
Keine extrem lange Tour aber durch den festhaltenden Schlamm und die vielen Tragepassagen durch die Mondlandschaft sehr intensiv - eben der Leipziger Berg-Ersatz 

Ich freu' mich auf Dienstag!

Felix


----------



## MOHTman (24. Juli 2005)

Die Erfahrung hab Ich auch schon (öfter) gemacht - seitdem gehts erst in den Tagebau wenn es  min. 3 Tage nicht geregnet hat und die Temperaturen ein Trocknen zugelassen haben...
Ich hab heute meine KLickies fürs RR eingeweiht...das kann man ja in Leipzig super - kaum irgendwo in Deutschland gibt es eine leichtwellige Landschaft (Ich steh nich so auf Berge  ) mit so vielen unbefahrenen guten Landstrassen, wie im Süden und Südosten von Leipzig  

Hoffentlich ist es bis Dienstag einigermaßen trocken...sonst muss Ich mir 2.7er Maxxis Minion DH aufziehen, die bleiben nicht so schnell stecken wie meine Racing Ralph


----------



## LH_DJ (25. Juli 2005)

Hab am Dienstag wieder Spätdienst. Würde ja gern mal mitkommen, muss aber sonst dienstags meiner Frau frei geben, damit auch sie mal etwas ihrem Hobby nachgehen kann. Dafür bin ich am Wochenende schon wieder weg. Fahre nämlich in Duisburg beim 24h- Rennen "Bike on Fire" mit. Bin schon ganz heiß und freue mich, mal wieder was Neues zu machen. Sport und Spaß im 4er Team wird bestimmt geil anstrengend. Bin aber immer noch willens, mal bei euch mitzufahren.
Gruß Dietmar  
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> klasse MTB-O tour...


Hab ich dir doch gesagt nie nach Regen    - wenns trocken ist, ist der Staub dort echt fluffig! Aber sag, seid ihr komplett entlang der Absetzerdünen bis durch zur Bundesstrasse? Ich war der Meinung, daß die Seenlandschaft schon unpassierbar ist. 

@mohtman: die Gegend Lützen - Grossgörschen und besonders auch die zwischen Freyburg und Halle ist auch sehr schön und fast autofrei. Weinberge, sanfte Hügel...durch Westwind ist der Rückweg auch angenehmer.

Bin morgen dabei, erste Probefahrt mit meinem mit den Leichenteilen des Ventana reparierten Serotta. Und mit Profil. Kann also regnen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (26. Juli 2005)

Mal sehn ob meine motivation für heute uach noch langt, die wolken vermissen mir jedoch die stimmung, nur gut das es die nächsten tag wieder besser werden soll 
Die wahrscheindlichkeit das ich heut NICHT mit kommen koaliert mit der der regenwahrschidlichkeit und die liegt bei momentan angesagten 40 %,also doch ganz gut.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, immer diese ausreden
> 
> morgen ists wieder angesetzt, wird allerdings schneller als die üblichen BDO-touren.
> ist auch so gedacht und von den oftmals unterforderten BDO-tour-fahrern erdacht.
> ...



Felix, dann schreib doch mal wann und wo ihr losfahrt. Vielleicht kann ich ja das nächstemal mit..tschechische Trails fahren...
wird ja auch eher dunkel jetzt, könnte man ja mal wieder mit Licht fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (27. Juli 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Felix, dann schreib doch mal wann und wo ihr losfahrt. Vielleicht kann ich ja das nächstemal mit..tschechische Trails fahren...
> wird ja auch eher dunkel jetzt, könnte man ja mal wieder mit Licht fahren...



wir treffen uns um 17:30 an der sport-uni so irgendwo davor, ist ja nen weitläufiger platz auf dem man sich auch alle fälle erspähen kann.

was denn nin schon weider für tschechische Trails???

gutest stichwort, ich muss meine lampe reparieren


----------



## Pharell (28. Juli 2005)

Kann man da mitbiken oder ist das nur für ausgewählte Biker gedacht?


----------



## MOHTman (28. Juli 2005)

klar kannst du da mitfahren, wie felix schon gesagt hat...

aber wenn felix schon sagt "schnell" und "in form kommen", und ich mir so mein 12,7 kg koloss und meine absolut nicht vorhandene form anschaue, sehe ich heute mal davon ab...hoffe, du verzeihst mir felix  ...


----------



## felixthewolf (28. Juli 2005)

Pharell schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da mitbiken oder ist das nur für ausgewählte Biker gedacht?



die auswahl findet dann auf dem trail statt 

aber so wie ich dich einschätze werd ich eher aussortiert 

@ mohtman: aber dienstag ist dann pflicht, dann spielste am montag mal besser kein fussball


----------



## Pharell (28. Juli 2005)

sehr gut, bin dabei.

wir sehn uns


----------



## MOHTman (28. Juli 2005)

jep, dienstag auf jeden fall!

ich würde dann innerhalb der nächsten 2-4wochen auch gern mal nach dresden um mir die stadt anzuschauen...man will ja wissen wo man hinzieht...
ich hab mir da gedacht: mitm rad kann man die stadt am besten erkunden  
...die bahn würde inklusive fahrradmitnahme etwa 40 kosten (hin und rück)..ich find aber das lohnt sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (28. Juli 2005)

MOHTman schrieb:
			
		

> jep, dienstag auf jeden fall!
> 
> ich würde dann innerhalb der nächsten 2-4wochen auch gern mal nach dresden um mir die stadt anzuschauen...man will ja wissen wo man hinzieht...
> ich hab mir da gedacht: mitm rad kann man die stadt am besten erkunden
> ...die bahn würde inklusive fahrradmitnahme etwa 40 kosten (hin und rück)..ich find aber das lohnt sich...


lass uns das mal am dienstag bequatsch, damit müssen wir ja nun nicht den thread füllen. oder will noch jemdn mit nach dresden?

felix


----------



## phiro (28. Juli 2005)

@felix

also die normalen BDO-Touren sind ja nun Dienstag, wann steigt denn eure Heizerrunde, auch Dienstag???

nächsten Dienstag bin ich nämlich in LE und wollte MTB fahren, vielleicht klappt das ja 

gruß Phil


----------



## felixthewolf (28. Juli 2005)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> @felix
> 
> also die normalen BDO-Touren sind ja nun Dienstag, wann steigt denn eure Heizerrunde, auch Dienstag???
> 
> ...



getourt wird am dienstag mit der BDO-runde um 18:00
geheizt wird am donenrstag  (diesen donnerstag 17:30, mal sehen, obs so bleibt)

wäre schön, dich mal wieder als gast-fahrer dabei zu haben!

felix


----------



## phiro (28. Juli 2005)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> getourt wird am dienstag mit der BDO-runde um 18:00
> geheizt wird am donenrstag  (diesen donnerstag 17:30, mal sehen, obs so bleibt)
> 
> wäre schön, dich mal wieder als gast-fahrer dabei zu haben!
> ...



würde wirklich gerne mal wieder mitkommen, war ja echt nett das letzte Mal (auch wenn das glaube im Februar war   )

hab grade mal meinen Trainingsplan gecheckt, also: Dienstag geht leider die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht, soll da zwar MTB fahren aber halt technisch (werde nächste Woche bei uns auf der Motocross-Strecke und im Tagebau ballern --> wer will mit   , die Woche drauf mach ich nach Grimma [Auto oder Zug] um mir dort auf der CC-Wettkampfstrecke die Kante zu geben, ist echt geil dort --> wer will mit   )

aber nächsten Donnerstag würde es gut passen, hab da 2,5h mit 45min GA2 MTB Gelände aufm Plan stehen, also ich wäre dabei wenns nächsten Donnerstag los ginge   

gruß Phil


----------



## QuasiNitro (30. Juli 2005)

Tach auch,

war ja nun am Di erstmalig mit dem BDO auf Tour und war überascht was doch rund um's "flache" Leipzig möglich ist!Habe die Woche auch noch mal ne Tour zum Cospi und um die anderen Seen gemacht.Waren zum Schluss auch gute 
50 km gewesen.Ich war zwar nicht im Zentrum der Mondlandschaft,aber vom 
"Kraterrand" war gut nachzuvollzihen was Felix beschrieben hat.Nun gut,bin auf alle Fälle am Di wider beim BDO und bin gespannt wo's diesmal hingeht.

Bis Denne,
Nitro


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2005)

So kleiner Strassenzustandsbercht nach den Stürmen der letzten Tage (komm grad von ner Runde):
- vom Fockeberg am ConnIsland vorbei zur AGRA alles frei, in der AGRA der Pfad am Wasser liegt einBaum quer.
- rüber von Gaschwitz am Cospudi, BELANTIS, nach Lausen, natürlich kein Baum umgefallen, da gibts ja keine.
- am Kulki Westseite der Trail ist bis auf ein paar verstreute Müllhaufen frei
- Schönauer Lachen hab ich übrigens ne nettere Abfahrt gefunden, Richtung Bahnhof Rückmarsdorf.
- Bienitz nur ein paar kleine Äste
- Domholzschänke, Trail am Luppekanal und rüber der schlammige Waldpfad Richtung Böhlitz-Ehrenberg alles frei.
- zwischen Gustav-Esche-Strasse und Sportuni mehrere umgefallene Bäume. 

Und die vielen kleinen Äste nerven ein wenig, die wollen immer in die Speichen springen. Sonst super Grip, wenig Schlamm..geil.bis Dienstag!


----------



## MOHTman (1. August 2005)

@ cxfahrer: irgendwie liegen selbst heute noch viel straßen in leipzig voller baumreste (besonders dumm für mich als radfahrer, wenn die auf die fahrbahn ragen...) 


@ felix: bin morgen 18:00 am bdo dabei (hab heut kein sport getrieben   )


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2005)

*schieb*

Ist im übrigen ein Scheisswetter. Bis Dienstag.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (15. August 2005)

Ach ne ,   , mal sehn ob ich mich am dienstag noch mal motivieren kann(für die bdo tour), aber wahrscheindlich fahr ich wenn das wetter an dem tag einiger maßen noch mal passt lieber etwas auf kondition.


----------



## bigmad (22. August 2005)

Will ich Frischling mich mal einklinken ....

Ursprünglich fing der Thread ja mal mit "Biker aus Leipzig .." an, mittlerweile gibt es Dienstag die BDO Tour, an der ich aber zeitlich wohl nie teilnehmen kann und auch noch nicht teilgenommen habe. 

Wer also unter der Woche Lust hat, mit einem "Endzwanziger" zu biken - bitte melden, gerne auch zu verrückteren Zeiten und auch mal längere Strecken (dann aber erstmal moderates Tempo bitte)

Radverrückt bin ich erst seit kurzem, hab jetzt halbwegs vernünftige Technik am Start und möchte in Zukunft mehr in die Richtung mittlere Touren gehen. Fahrtechnisch Anfänger, hab ich durch leistungssportliche Vergangenheit aber doch gewisse Grundausdauer und würde gerne Grenzen kennenlernen und hinausschieben  

Alleine machts kein Spass ...

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (26. August 2005)

Hi , ich bin auch eher der tourer, bin nur derzeit mit ein paar prüfunen beschäftigt, aber ab dem 9 september hab ich ncoh mal ein wenig zeit, mal sehn wie bis dahin das wetter bleibt und ich meine kondition über 5 wochen nixtun konservieren konnte.


----------



## LH_DJ (29. August 2005)

Hallo Leute,
meine Berichte vom 24h-Rennen in Duisburg und von meinen Touren in den Alpen kurz vor dem Hochwasser sind auf www.dorgas.de online. Am Sonntag geht es schon wieder los zum Alpencross. Ich hoffe, man war fleißig dort unten und hat die Wege wieder frei. Könnt ihr dann später auch alles nachlesen.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2005)

So ich bin wieder in waagrechtem Gelände   , fahre gleich mal ne Testrunde ob ich nach den 453ern und 421ern etc. überhaupt noch eben radeln kann....wenn jemand mitwill so ab 11:30 2-3h.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (9. September 2005)

So ich wollt nurmal erwähnt haben das ich jetzt wieder etwas zeit habe 
DIe bdo touren sind die noch am selben tag und vorallem auch zur selben zeit ?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2005)

Schön für dich. Noch, ja, lt. Jens..aber ich nehm mir lieber ein Notlicht mit. Wird bald aber auch nicht mehr reichen, da muss man sich dann beim BDO wohl erst noch Breitstrahler kaufen. (ausleihen  ?).


----------



## LH_DJ (22. September 2005)

Hallo Leute,
was ist denn los? Man liest gar nichts mehr von euch. Saison schon vorbei. War am WE beim Marathon in Grimma, schöne Strecken, aber auch schön anstrengend.
Gruß   Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (22. September 2005)

Ich werd dieses jahr wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fahren, werd mich wieder übern winter aufs laufen einstellen.
@ CX ich hoffe du schaust mal rein hier, ich hab mir jetz den sigma 800 gekauft, sprich bei der metro wo ich meine alten her hatte mit dem neuen verrechnet, jetz hab ich ihn ausgepackt und musste feststellen das der magnet für dich speiche fehlt, es befinden sich nur der fixierclip für den magneten und die 3 gummiringe in der noch verschweisten tütte, das ärgerlich hierbei ist, ein fahrt zur metro ist so teuer wie der ganze computer, weisst du wo ich so einen magneten günstig herbekomme oder ob auch der alte magnet von meine anderen fahrradcomputer ginge ?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (22. September 2005)

Ich hab das jetz mal ausprobiert mit dem alten das schient auch zu funktionieren, nur ich bin mir nur etwas unsicher in wiefern verschiedene feldstärken, die werte verändern ?  
Welche erfahrungen hast du den überhaupt mit den gummies da gemacht, der für den empfänger ist ander gabel ziemlich gespannt ich hate da wirklich mühe den dran zu bekommen, nicht das der schnell porös wird und platzt, schade das er auch nur die ganzen zahlen für die geschwindigkeit angibt undkeine dezimalen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. September 2005)

Ja hättste dir halt nen BC1200 gekauft. Die Gummis halten, wie sonst auch, eine grosse Dehnung aus. Und platzen auch nicht.   

Laufen - Tja   . Die BDOler fahren jetzt immer um 17:00, da hab ich Basti und die anderen diesmal verpasst und werde da wohl nicht mehr mitradeln (können). Mal sehn ob sich hier noch was regt....wo Felix fort ist   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isenthia (22. September 2005)

Bin seit gestern aus'm Urlaub zurueck & wuerde gerne mal wieder eine Runde drehen... am Besten heute noch, nicht all zu spaet (immer noch kein Geld fuer ein gutes Licht ) & eher 'gemuetliches' Tempo...? Waer Klasse, wenn da jmd. Lust drauf haette... bei dem schoenen Wetter!


----------



## LH_DJ (23. September 2005)

Also ich fahre auch im Winter weiter. Nur wird sich da an meinem Dienstplan auch nicht viel ändern und ich kann die wenigsten Termine mitmachen. Schade.... Kommt jemand von euch am 3.10. mit nach Chemmnitz- Adelsberg zum Marathon?
Gruß Dietmar       www.dorgas.de


----------



## matze81 (23. September 2005)

hi,

ich bin auch noch am leben und ausm Urlaub zurück.
Ich werd auch im Winter weiterfahren    
Fahr paarmal die Woche mit ein paar Kommilitonen.
Würde auch gern mal wieder ne Tour mit den Leutz ausm
Forum machen. Wetter ist ja noch top. Lasst uns einfach
mal wieder nen Termin finden.
Bei mir könnte es Samstagnachmittag oder Sonntag klappen.

gruß
matze


----------



## cxfahrer (25. September 2005)

Wow, jetzt sind die 10.000 Hits endlich überschritten.

Biken: Ich hatte mich eigentlich so schön auf den Dienstag eingewöhnt. Da von den BDOlern je hier wohl keiner mitliest, kann ich also nur hoffen, daß die nochmal einen anderen Termin finden, wo ich wieder mitkann. 
Sonst:
Unter der Woche gerne abends nach 8 Uhr mit MIrage o.Ä. 

WE vorläufig nur Sonntag vormittags (aber ggfs. auch mal Sa.) ab 10 Uhr 3 -5 h. Bei Matschwetter mit Rennrad. Heute mal Elsterstausee-Kulki-SchönauerLachen-Bienitz-TagebauMerseburg-Domholzschänke-zurück. Letztes WE bin ich über Mimo-Taucha-Machern-Polenz-Waldsteinberg-Threna-Oberholz-Markkleeberg. Möglichst lang, möglichst technische Trails.

Nachmittags ist immer unpraktisch. Sonst eben abends im Dunkeln.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (25. September 2005)

Was mich einfach vom biken abhält, sind dei unglaublichen fortschritte die ich an den gewichten machen,mein energiehaushalt wurde quasi über den sommer hin auf sparflamme gehalten und nun hab ich einen überschuss an regeneration der sich unglaublich auf mein training auswirkt, das will ich nicht unterbinden, vorallem nicht mit langen radtouren und alles was die 3 stundengrenze kratz sind  an die 80 km und in der momentanen situation gift für meinen körper   

Sag mal CX, der bc 800 geht der auch auszuschalten , das display ist permanent an und in der dürftigen beschreibung nix von on und off zu finden, ausser ich schraube die batterie raus ?


----------



## dude2k (28. September 2005)

ich wäre auch gern mal wieder am start. matze et moi sind nun für den kalten und windigen herbst sowie winter eingekleidet   

also lasst mal wieder was klären - gern auch ne größere tour.

grüße aus dem norden, tino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (18. Oktober 2005)

Wo seid ihr alle? Bin im Moment krank und musste deshalb meinen Plan begraben, dieses Jahr 10.000km zu schaffen. Ist zwar noch ne Weile hin bis 31.12., aber bei mir wird ganz eng kalkuliert und 2 Wochen lassen sich nicht wieder aufholen. Dafür hatte ich Zeit, jetzt endlich meinen Alpencrossbericht fertig zu stellen. Wer Lust hat www.dorgas.de In den nächsten Tagen zieht meine Homepage zu einem anderen Provider, wenn also mal nichts kommt, einfach zwei Tage später probieren. 2006 will ich mich etwas mehr dem Genuss widmen, denn die Rekorde von diesem Jahr sind nicht mehr zu brechen. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass ihr dann noch im Rennen seid ich ich mit dabei bin. Bis später....
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Oktober 2005)

Jeden Sonntag, 10:30, ab Bethanienkirche Schleussig ("Zitronenpresse").

Da ich sowieso immer da um diese Uhrzeit vorbeiradle kann ja auch mal jemand mitkommen. Jedes Wetter, Strecke oder Singletrail, länger oder kürzer, je nach Lust.


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Oktober 2005)

An 3 von 5 Wochenenden arbeite ich. Den Rest muss ich der Familie gönnen. In der Woche....???


----------



## LH_DJ (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wer kommt am Donnerstag mit auf ne Runde? Soll ja schönes Wetter werden. Fahre tags über entweder Bienitz etc. oder vielleicht mal nach Grimma in den Stadtwald. War dort zum Marathon- astreine Singletrails. Kann natürlich sein, dass es durch das viele Laub inzwischen etwas schwieriger zu fahren ist.
Gruß Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## LH_DJ (14. November 2005)

Wo seid ihr alle???
Sonst stehen wir immer ganz oben und jetzt schon seit Wochen nichts von euch zu lesen.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2005)

*aus-dem-Fenster-guck*

 :kotz: 

Vielleicht mal wieder beim BDO mitradeln. Sonst wird hier wohl demnx nix passieren.


----------



## matze81 (15. November 2005)

mmh meine letzten Aufrufe sind auch im Sand verlaufen  
Naja umso schlechter das Wetter wird umso weniger werden sich wohl begeistern lassen, schade eigentlich, im Schlamm machts doch auch Spaß   
Bleibt wohl nur alleine Radeln übrig und ab und an mal beim BDO mitdüsen.
Naja falls jemand von euch Lust hat, ich fahr unter der Woche mit ein/zwei Kommilitonen immer mal ne kleine Nachtrunde, einfach bescheid sagen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen: keep on rolling   

gruß
matze


----------



## LH_DJ (20. November 2005)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> *aus-dem-Fenster-guck*
> 
> :kotz:
> 
> Vielleicht mal wieder beim BDO mitradeln. Sonst wird hier wohl demnx nix passieren.



Also dann am Dienstag 18:30 zum Nightride beim BDO? Ich bin da. Musste wegen Krankheit etwas pausieren, aber das kann ja nicht ewig so weitergehen. Sehen wir uns am Dienstag???
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2005)

Frag mich Dienstag..bei dem Wetter....ist das mit 18:30 jetzt fest?


----------



## LH_DJ (20. November 2005)

18:30 Uhr so steht es jetzt im BDO als Night Ride dran. Rufe auch am Dienstag dort noch mal an. Wenn sie fahren, bin ich auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (22. November 2005)

*Also jetzt gilt es: Heute 18:30 Uhr BDO, ich bin dabei.....* 

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## bigmad (30. Dezember 2005)

Heut' ne kleine "Eisrunde" ...? Ich hätte irgendwie Lust zu biken


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2005)

Zu schönes Wetter heut . War gestern. Morgen solls auch wieder schneien!


----------



## LH_DJ (30. Dezember 2005)

Bin mit Bike auf Arbeit, war schön antrengend im Schnee. Letztes mal für dieses Jahr. Hab dann 9400km geschafft. Wegen Krankheit im Okt/Nov an der 10 gescheitert, aber dennoch so viel wie nie. 2006 mach ich ruhiger, vielleicht schaffe ich dann öfter z.B. beim BDO dabei zu sein.
Gruß
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Bechy (30. Dezember 2005)

is morgen jemand in lichtenstein dabei?


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo CXFahrer,

hab von dir im Fitnessbereich gelesen, dass ich dich bald krank gemacht hätte. War nicht meine Absicht und glaube mir, mein Puls war auch höher als normal damals. Man lässt sich eben immer anstecken wenn andere dabei sind und traut sich nicht zu sagen, dass es ruhig langsamer zur Sache geheh könnte. Aber dieses Jahr soll ruhiger werden....... vielleicht.
Bis später
Dietmar  www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Dietmar, klar doch. Bin aber zur Zeit immernoch am laborieren an meiner Bronchitis - daher habe ich Bikeverbot von meiner Frau bis nx. Woche. Ich bau mir jetzt erstmal nen Singlespeeder, damit ich im Rhytmus mit den anderen mithalten kann .


----------



## Radsportpepe (7. Januar 2006)

Hi,

wie siehts nu aus mit radeln!?
wann?
wo?
wer?
auf gehts leute nich so müde, oder is es euch zu kalt ...


----------



## Radsportpepe (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

hab mal einen Termin zum Biken eingetragen -->
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1937


Sonntag 15.1. am Hafen- Cospudener See um 10.00Uhr
würde mich über rege teilnahme freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (13. Januar 2006)

Sorry, Sonntag muss ich arbeiten. Schade, Wetter soll ja toll werden.
Dietmar


----------



## CarbonDealer (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo bin morgen bei der Tour de Cospuden dabei!
Bis jetzt sind wir nur wenige (3), meldet euch einfach an!! Macht laune!
Bis Morgen.


----------



## LH_DJ (15. Januar 2006)

Wie siehts am Dienstag 18:00 Uhr beim BDO aus? Wenn die fahren, bin ich dabei. Rufe morgen dort mal an.
Dietmar


----------



## Radsportpepe (15. Januar 2006)

Mhh, eigentlich ja gern aber in der Woche ist es im moment ungünstig.
Dann lieber am Wochenende, da is auch mehr Zeit

Achso ob die Dienstag fahren weiss ich nicht!?


----------



## LH_DJ (16. Januar 2006)

Also ich hab angerufen: Am Dienstag 18:30 Uhr geht es los am BDO.
Ich bin dabei!!!!
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2006)

Weisst du schon wies Wetter wird?  

Ich werde es kurzfristig entscheiden. War gestern schon so kalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonDealer (16. Januar 2006)

Hi LH_DJ habe morgen leider keine Zeit. Aber am we geht bestimmt was.


----------



## LH_DJ (17. Januar 2006)

CarbonDealer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi LH_DJ habe morgen leider keine Zeit. Aber am we geht bestimmt was.



Am Wochenende arbeite ich wieder.
Heute abend wird kein Frost mehr sein, es kann aber leicht anfangen zu schneien. Bin gestern mal durchs Lindenthaler Wäldchen, war schneefrei aber einige Stellen noch dick Eis. Da wird es im Auenwald etc. nicht anders aussehen. Man muss also schon etwas aufpassen.
Bin dann heute abend beim BDO
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Januar 2006)

Wer gestern nicht dabei war hat was verpasst. Einfach geil, im Schnee durch den Wald zu fahren. Die Wege hatten guten Grip, alles absolut gefahrlos. Im Bienitz konnten wir sogar Gas geben. Müsste man öfter machen, dann wird man auch besser und mutiger. Es war also richtig klasse........


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Januar 2006)

So, bin gerade vom Rad gestiegen und habe doch tatsächlich das Wochenende frei. Wie sieht es denn Dienstag bei euch aus? 18:30 Uhr BDO???


----------



## Bunkerhorst (30. Januar 2006)

Hi!

Bin auch aus Leipzig. Wollte ma wissen, was das BDO ist. Sagt mir echt überhaupt nichts  . 

mfg Martin


----------



## phiro (30. Januar 2006)

das BDO (Bike Department Ost) ist so ziemlich der größte Bikeladen in LE

befindet sich in der Karl-Liebknecht-Straße, Hausnummer weis ich jetzt net so genau, ist auf jedenfall ein Flachbau 

die fahren Dienstag ab 18 Uhr immer Touren vom Laden aus, wenn du da mehr wissen willst musste aber die Insider fragen, bin da noch nie mitgefahren

aber auf jedenfall ein ordentlicher Bikeshop, die Leute dort sind auch sehr nett (zumindest wenn man sie kennt  )
wurde mal von denen Gesponsert, deshalb sind die Connections ganz ok 

gruß nach LE


----------



## Radsportpepe (30. Januar 2006)

Naja, wie soll ich sagen, BDO (Bike Departement Ost) is halt ein Fahrradladen in der Südvorstadt (Karl Liebknecht Strasse)
oder willst du mehr wissen!?


----------



## Radsportpepe (30. Januar 2006)

Naja, wie soll ich sagen, BDO (Bike Departement Ost) is halt ein Fahrradladen in der Südvorstadt (Karl Liebknecht Strasse)
oder willst du mehr wissen!?

*edit* mist zu spät...


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2006)

18:30 afaik!

Und es gibt Licht- und Helmpflicht. Neben Muttikauf, ehemaliges Möbelhaus Modern. Grüßt den Jens von mir, ich trainiere noch immer, damit ich wieder mit denen mithalten kann *GG*. Lohnt sich, wenn man mal nicht immer nur auf Wegen fahren will. 
Empfehle aber, Spikes aufzuziehen....


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (31. Januar 2006)

Ach ihr hartgesottenen ihr, hab mir noch im november nen spinning rad geholt um irgendwie in form zu bleiben, das dient nun auch nur noch zum aufhängen einer laufbegleidung, allein schon 30 minuten auf dem heimtrainer ist eine qual, sowas von langweilig das könnt ihr euch garnicht vorstellen, da hilft auch kein fersehn oder muskik, wenns optisch nicht vorwärts geht, verliert man schlichtweg die motivation.
NUr bei den temperaturen treibt mich nun wirklich nix raus aufs rad.
Naja und bei 9 stunden unbezahlter arbeit und einem 5 er split gewichte training hat man auch so kaum noch lust für einen zweitsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kedo (3. Februar 2006)

finden die dienstags-BDO-touren auch im winter regelmäßig statt? uhrzeit 1800 oder 1830?


----------



## LH_DJ (4. Februar 2006)

Startzeit 18:30 Uhr. Besser tagsüber mal anrufen, damit sie eine Orientierung haben, wie viele kommen oder falls das Wetter zu schlimm ist. Aber eigentlich wird immer gefahren. Wenn ich da war waren wir zu viert, gibt halt nicht so viele harte Typen.....kleiner Scherz. Aber Winterbiken bei Frost bedeutet auch, den inneren Schweinehund heftig zu bekämpfen. Dafür fängt man im Frühjahr nicht bei null an.
Bis dann.....
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2006)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür fängt man im Frühjahr nicht bei null an.



Weil man im Januar bei minus zwölf angefangen hat. 

So jetzt werde ich die erste Probefahrt mitm Singlespeed machen, ob ich wohl mit 36/19 den Rodelhang am Bienitz hochkomme ?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2006)

*hochschieb*

Fährt denn am WE mal jemand? Ich würde sonst morgen ab um 10 mal ne Matschrunde drehen. Kommt wer mit? 

Oder hänge ich hier alleine in dem Thread rum?


----------



## Radsportpepe (10. Februar 2006)

Ne alleine bist du nich, aber ne matsch runde- ich weiss nich


----------



## matze81 (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,
ich bin auch noch da. Also für ne Matschrunde bin ich auch immer zu haben.
Wollte sowieso morgen mal fahren. Gehts bei dir auch nach dem Mittag, oder
viell. 30-60min später?  

gruß
matze


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2006)

@matze: 11.00 ? Später wollte ich nicht, weil ich habe die Hoffnung, daß es früh noch etwa halbgefroren ist.

@radsportpepe: wenn du besseres Wetter mitbringst, gibts auch keinen Matsch. Strasse fahre ich nicht.

Also ich würde vorschlagen um 11:00 am Kreisverkehr Erich-Zeigner-Allee treffen und dann Bienitz und Sternburg´schen Park, das dürfte in 2 h machbar sein. Der Schnee scheint sich ja zu verfestigen.


----------



## matze81 (10. Februar 2006)

hi,
sorry bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Kann erst nachmittags starten.
Dann werden wir wohl getrennt fahren. Na vielleichts klappts nächste Woche besser.

gruß
matze


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2006)

o.k., macht nichts, fahre ich jetzt los. Morgen fahre ich auch. Werde versuchen, Dienstag beim BDO mitzufahren, wenn´s nicht wie letztes mal ausfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beefdealer (20. Februar 2006)

Hey und hallo,
 sagt mal, was sind das für Touren, die bei BDO gefahren werden? 
Ich bin nämlich totaler Anfänger, hab mein Bike gerad erst erstanden. Ist das zu schaffen für Anfänger?
Oder wenn ich schon mal dabei bin, gibts hier Leute, die auch gerade so richtig anfangen mit fahren?? Wenn ja, könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren...
Ich möchte gern CC / Touren fahren.

Na gut, das wars erst einmal von mir...


----------



## MOHTman (22. Februar 2006)

die touren sind so etwa 30km lang, da aber im flachland gefahren wird is das auch für anfänger zu schaffen (finde ich).


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2006)

z.B gestern Schönauer Lachen, Kulki, und über Knauthain zurück. Schöne Schlammtour, zu dritt. 

Auf jeden Fall bei Interesse kurz vorher anrufen, weil bei dem Wetter...fällts auch ma aus.


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Februar 2006)

War gestern arbeiten. Nächste Woche muss ich erstmal sehen, wie ich die Tochter verkaufen kann, wäre auf jedenfall günstig vom Dienst her.
Gruß 
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (25. Februar 2006)

Man heut mal wieder auf den rad gesessen, 40 km schaffen einen ungemein, und mein hinter tut mir weh, das sitzfleisch baut sich wirklich schnell wieder ab, naja mal ganzabgsehn von den bös kalten temperaturen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Februar 2006)

Hallo Jörg! Bin grad in der regenerativen Aufbauphase und da hab ich heute mal Ausgleichssport betrieben und in der Kälte sechs Stunden lang mein Auto kampfgeschraubt (Servolenkung raus und rein) - da werd ich morgen gut Muskelkater haben. Also nur ganz sacht radeln zum Erholen. Nx. Wochenende gebe ich wieder Gas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsportpepe (25. Februar 2006)

ab morgen send ich euch grüße aus dem sonnigen und vorallem wärmeren Mallorca ...


----------



## bigmad (25. Februar 2006)

Fährt morgen jemand? Wär' für eine Runde zu haben - vielleicht passt es ja, wenn es geht vor 15.00 Uhr, der Rest ist mir egal


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2006)

Ja, und zwar jetzt gleich (ca. 11:00) - gaaanz gemütlich. Wollte Richtung Bienitz.


----------



## bigmad (26. Februar 2006)

Wo bist Du denn, wo gehts los?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2006)

Schleussig, an der Bethanienkirche. Wenn du mitwillst, warte ich nochn Moment.


----------



## bigmad (26. Februar 2006)

Das schaff' ich nicht, bin grad' raus und im Nordosten  

Fährst aber fast jede Woche..?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2006)

Ja klar. 

Bin aber Frühaufsteher. Sonst mal abends ab 18:00 unter der Woche.


----------



## bigmad (26. Februar 2006)

Könnten uns ja an der Warze im Clara Park treffen - um 11.40 bin ich dann dort. Oder mehr in Richtung Schleussig, ich kenn' die Kirche aber nicht..... irgend was markantes?


----------



## BlackHills (26. Februar 2006)

bin noch neu hier.
was fahrt ihr denn? Fahrt ihr eher touren oder seid ihr freerider? 
Ich fahre CC würde aber irgendwann auch mal mitkommen.
Wie alt seid ihr eigentich alle so?

P.S.: Ich komme natürlich auch aus Leipzig (Probstheida)...


----------



## LH_DJ (26. Februar 2006)

Ich denke, ich bin am Dienstag beim BDO dabei. Muss mich noch ein wenig bewegen, bevor es am 11.März ins Bergwerk nach Sondershausen geht.
Bis dahin....
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (26. Februar 2006)

Schrauben bei der kälte, na hoffendlich sind da noch alle finger dran, ich bin ganz froh da ich mich gestern nicht erkältet habe , so durchgefroren wie ich nach hause kam.
Wilhelm, wenns das nächste wochende , mal über 5 grad warm werden sollte und zudem trocken bleibt, dann könnten wir ja mal wieder ne tour zusammenfahren, auch wenn ich in sehr sehr schlechter form bin, ich schiebe den 26er schnitt zwar auf die tiefen temps aber allein sind die sicher nicht dran schuld.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2006)

@Jörg: bei über fünf Grad kannst du dich aber auf ne Schlammpackung gefasst machen, da werden dir deine Tomslicks nicht weiterhelfen! Sag was an bis Freitagl, vielleicht nehm ich dann auch Tomslicks..
@Dietmar: Neid! Da muss man sich aber bestimmt lange vorher angemeldet haben, oder?
@Blackhills: Alt.Sehr alt. CC durch möglichst technische Wege fahre ich am liebsten, aber mal so 50km über Schotterpisten kurbeln geht auch mal.
@Bigmad: sorry. Eine sekunde eher und ich hätte gewartet - war schon draußen. 
Übrigens kam mir da heut am Auensee ein MTB.Duathlon in die Quere. Ist da einer mitgefahren?


----------



## bigmad (26. Februar 2006)

@Blackhills - bin 27, fahr' aber erst aktiv und bekennend seit vorigem Jahr, vorher war ein gänzlich anderer Sport angesagt.
@cxfahrer - kein Problem, bin ne' kleine Stadtnahe Runde gefahren, war heute irgendwie sowieso nicht richtig entspannt, vielleicht klappts ja nächsten Sonntag.

An alle anderen, ich versuch' jeden Tag zu fahren (immer so zwischen 20 - 50km, bei dem Wetter macht mehr auch nicht wirklich Spass) habe gerade viel Tagesfreizeit. BDO scheidet erstmal aus, weil dunkel (bäh, liegt mir nicht/ und auch keine Zeit an diesem Abend) ansonsten ... 

Gibt klare Defizite in der Technik (Thema: Klickies, Wurzeln, Glätte/Traktion, Gewichtsverlagerung, Angstbremser, usw. woher soll's in der kurzen Zeit auch kommen) dafür dürfte die Kondition nicht so das Thema sein, also losfahren


----------



## matze81 (26. Februar 2006)

hi leudz,
ich war heute das erste mal nach meiner erkältung wieder auf tour.
hab blut geleckt. ;-) fährt morgen abend jemand?
werd auch mal versuchen diese woche die bdo-runde mitzunehmen.


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Februar 2006)

Also ich werde wohl dabei sein morgen beim BDO.
Bis dann....
Dietmar


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (2. März 2006)

@CX, wird dieses wochende leider nix bei mir hab mein auto geschrottet und jetzt etwas rennerrei.

Für alle schaulustigen, kreuzung merseburger schomburgerstrasse, da wo diese beschiessen kreuzung ist die permanent anders abgesperrt ist liegen noch ein paar teile von mir, wenns nicht so schlimm gewessen wäre könnte man darüber lachen , mir geht gut, bis auf ein kleines hämatom auf der nase aber ein auto ist ein wirtschaftl. totalschaden.


----------



## BlackHills (3. März 2006)

Hauptsache ist ja, dass dir nichts weiter passiert ist.
Wie ist es denn passiert?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2006)

Ganz einfach denke ich: er ist so Auto gefahren wie er sonst radfährt *wegduck*


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. März 2006)

Ja wie ist es passiert,es war so gegen 23 uhr und ich komm aus richtung innenstadt richtung rückmarsdorf, an der besagten kreuzung die mittlerweile bestimmte über 1 jahr gebaut wird, fahr ich ganz normal über die kreuzung, das baugebiet ist nicht geschwindigkeitreduziert, also fahr ich 50 km/h, der kreuzungbereich ist dunkel und sehr wellig im ganzen bereich da ich die strecken nun in der letzten zeit zwar nicht befahren habe , aber den ehemaligen strassenverlaufrecht gut kannte, bin ich gerade aus der eigendlichen strasse gefolgt.
Nun das problem, an der stelle hätten mindestens zwei barken stehen müssen, die mir sagen dort gehts nicht lang, nur diese faule pack von strassenarbeitern haben die dinger offen gelassen damit die mit ihren baumaschienen früh ungehindert langfahren können.
Als ich die situation realisiert habe waren es nur noch 10 meter bis zum aufprallbereich, reaktionzeit dazu , dakann man sich denken das ich da ungebremmst drauf gerauscht bin.

Nuja heut nochmal ein gespräch mit der werkstadt geführt, am montag kommt nochmal ein sachverständiger dazu, da wird noch mal klartext was die kosten anbetrifft gesprochen, so wie es jetzt aussieht wäre er noch versicherungstechnisch reparabel, jetzt ist nur die frage hat das getreibe auch noich was abbekommen, wenn ja dann bleibts bei einen wirtschaftlichen totalschaden.
ich denek mal dann würde ich für meine wagen um die 16000 euro bekommen und der wagen hat so ganz socher noch nen hohen schrottwert von 3000 bis 4000 euro, hoffe ich mal , sollte es mit der reperatur also nix werden hab ich schon den nächsten schwarzen avensis im auge, diesmal ein kombi, da bekomm ich wenigsten auch ein ganzen rad rein.  

Mir wär es natürlich lieber wenn man das fahrzeugreparieren könnte, mit den gewissen einen totalschaden verursacht zu haben, lebt es sich nicht so gut, ausserdem häng ich doch sehr an meiner schwarzen limosine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (4. März 2006)

ma so ne zwischenfrage: gibts eigentlich auch mal in leipzig oder umland so cc-rennen? oder sind da die berge hier in der tieflandsbucht zu steil?^^ würde mich ja glatt ma interessiern wies da so zugeht...aber ich hab schon die dumme vermutung, dass es hier sowas wo eher nich gibt, oder??


----------



## phiro (4. März 2006)

naja, früher gabs mal den Leipziger MTB-Cup, aber ist schon seit 2-3 Jahren nichts mehr gewesen 
waren aber eh meist ziemlich sinnlose Rennen/Strecken, zum Teil über irgendwelche Wiesen und Äcker
aber vor ein paar Jahren waren mal Rennen am Zentralstadion, bin da noch nicht aktiv gewesen, aber sollen echt ok gewesen sein 

habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass es Anfang Oktober irgendein Rennen geben soll, neuseen-CC oder sowas, ist dann vielleicht irgendwo im Südraum von LE, aber genaues weis ich da auch nicht, aber ist ja noch ne Weile hin, hört man vielleicht nochmal was 

sonst gibts immer mal Rennen hier in der Nähe, z.B. in Goseck bei Weißenfels am 02.04. (www.white-rock.de) oder auch den MA in Grimma (ist glaube Mitte September dieses Jahr) oder den MA in Mertendorf (bei Naumburg) Anfang Juli
Grimma ist echt ne schöne Veranstaltung, die Strecke ist auch für unsere Verhältnisse wirklich sehr ordentlich, kann man auch ma Training fahren und sich die Strecke anschauen, das wäre schon ein empfehlenswertes Rennen und auch gut für Anfänger 

hoffe geholfen zu haben, wenn du nähere Infos brauchst einfach melden


----------



## BlueYersey (4. März 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> habe aber irgendwo gelesen, dass es Anfang Oktober irgendein Rennen geben soll, neuseen-CC oder sowas, ist dann vielleicht irgendwo im Südraum von LE, aber genaues weis ich da auch nicht, aber ist ja noch ne Weile hin, hört man vielleicht nochmal was


also es gibt so ein rennen, das sich neuseen-classics nennt (guckst du), aber das is glaube nur rennrad...

aber trotzdem danke für die infos..


----------



## phiro (4. März 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> also es gibt so ein rennen, das sich neuseen-classics nennt (guckst du), aber das is glaube nur rennrad...



nene, das meinte ich nicht

ist ein reines Straßenrennen, Hobbyfahrerabzocke sag ich da nur  
würde wenn dann nur das Profirennen dort mitfahren, aber bin ja nicht so der Hauptsportliche Straßenfahrer, aber mein Kumpel ist des schon mal mitgefahren, meinte das war ganz ok  (also das Profirace)


----------



## BlackHills (5. März 2006)

Wenn mal irgendwo ein Turnier oder Rennen wäre, wär ich garantiert auch dabei (vorrausgesetzt, ich hab endlich mal Geld für ein ordentliches Vorderrad... :-()

Weiß denn jemand, wo die Strecke in Grimma ist? Bestimmt da hinten im Wald hinter dieser Hängeseilbrücke oder???

MfG     BH


----------



## phiro (5. März 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß denn jemand, wo die Strecke in Grimma ist? Bestimmt da hinten im Wald hinter dieser Hängeseilbrücke oder???



jepp, genau dort hinten, geht dann hinter der Brücke links weg und durch sonen Tunnel und dann links hoch auf den Berg und dann immer schön Trails weiter und dann irgendwann hinten durch den Wald wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonDealer (5. März 2006)

Jetzt gehts blad wieder los, mein Cube ist schon startklar.


----------



## BlackHills (5. März 2006)

muss man eigentlich drauf achten, was für speichen man nimmt wenn man ein neues Vorderrad kauft?
 MfG   Hannes


----------



## phiro (5. März 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> muss man eigentlich drauf achten, was für speichen man nimmt wenn man ein neues Vorderrad kauft?
> MfG   Hannes



hä  

was kann man denn da falsches kaufen, musst halt MTB-Speichen kaufen, damit es von der Länge hinhaut, also nix RR-Speichen oder so, aber sonst

kommt halt dann drauf an wie leicht und wie viele und wie teuer es sein soll
aber mit DT-Speichen z.B. kannste nix falsch machen


----------



## BlackHills (5. März 2006)

Naja. Ich wollt eigentlich wissen, ob man welche besonders empfehlen kann oder ob die alle ziemlich gleich sind so von Gewicht und Stabilität.

Also Ok.  Aber vielen Dank. 

MfG    BH


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2006)

DD 2.0/1.8 und beachten was für ne Nabe und Felge. Frag den Radladen deines Vertrauens, oder benutze den Speichenlängenrechner im Internet-das ist hier aber das falsche Forum für so Fragen.

Jemand hat mal den Weg vom Bienitz zum Kulki gesucht, den habe ich heute gefunden (sicher nicht als erster, bei den vielen Fahrradspuren..), damit kann man sich ne schöne Runde zusammenbauen. War heut nur etwas schlammig, danach brauchte ich ne neue Kette 8.(


----------



## phiro (5. März 2006)

@BlackHills

naja, gibt halt schon massig Produkte auf dem Sektor, deshalb entweder im Radladen mal beraten lassen oder hier mal mit ein paar mehr Infos rüber rücken, weil wie das meist so ist, Finanzen, Fahrergewicht und Einsatzzweck entscheiden über das gewählte Material  

aber im TechTalk ist sone Frage sicher auch gut aufgehoben


----------



## BlackHills (6. März 2006)

alles klar. danke euch...

MfG     BH


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. März 2006)

@ cx, da bist du bestimmt über rückmarsdorft wasserturm gefahren, dann hinten die schlippe durch lindenauendorf richtung miltiz, oder gehts da noch woanders lang, viel bleibt da nicht über wenn man strassen unbedingt meidet ,hehe.


----------



## BlackHills (6. März 2006)

was für strecken fahrt ihr denn allgemein so, wenn ihr nachmittags unterwegs seid?


----------



## CarbonDealer (6. März 2006)

Ich fahre im Tagebau, Lindenthal, Regis-Breitingen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (6. März 2006)

könnt ihr irgendwelche einsteiger-tourn ma kundgeben? also ich sagma für so 2h oder so... was ich bis jetz immer ganz gern gefahrn bin, is an der pleiße (oder wie das ding heißt) richtung dölzig bzw. in die andre richtung, richtung agra...is schön ausgebaut aber hat nich wirklich was mit cc zu tun, sind eher rentner-routen...
wielange fahrt ihr denn immer so?


----------



## rote zora (7. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen 
diesmal keine Antwort sondern ein Hilfeschrei...
ich wollte nachfragen wie es bei euch mit training aussieht. werde ab dem 01.04 von freiburg nach Leipzig ziehen und suche nun schon anschluss beim biken.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2006)

@phantom: genau  
@blackhills: wenn nachmittag 18:30 ist, ja, heute dann 
@ blueyersey: das Beschreiben ist immer schwierig, hier links, da rechts - am besten du fährst mal beim BDO mit. Grob gesagt in 2h entweder Aue Schkeuditz oder Sternburgscher Park und Bienitz oder Schönauer Lachen und Kulki oder Tagebau Zwenkau zur AGRA rüber oder zur Mimo(Taucha) und über Borsdorf zurück. Die Trails finden sich, wenn man einfach mal von diesen bequemen Wegen abbiegt. Ich finde immer noch neue. 
@Rotezora: Leider ist hier nicht Kirchzarten aber zum trainieren gibt es hier genug Gelegenheit. Steile Anstiege sind aber notgedrungen recht kurz im Flachland. Schau dir mal die Gegend hier mit Luftbild an, da siehst du, wieviel Wald hier ist.


----------



## BlackHills (8. März 2006)

wann sind die ausfahrten vom BDO immer? Gibt es irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen und kostet das was???

MfG   Hannes


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> wann sind die ausfahrten vom BDO immer? Gibt es irgendwelche Vorraussetzungen und kostet das was???



z.Zt. immer Dienstags 18:30; z.Zt so 3- 7 Leute, im Sommer auch mal 20

Helm und Licht (wenigstens ne Mirage, mit Klemmlicht wirds schwierig)

manchmal Nerven und meistens Kraft - 2h können für einen Hungerast reichen...es wird einem kein Geld abgenommen oder Ware aufgeschwatzt.


----------



## BlackHills (8. März 2006)

muss man sich da vorher anmelden, oder kann man einfch kommen, wenn man zeit hat?

ich denk ich werd mal kommen, wenn ich dann ne Mirage hab... so ein paar wochen noch.

MfG   BH


----------



## matze81 (8. März 2006)

yup, einfach vorbeifahren, wenn das wetter kritisch ist am besten vorher anrufen ob die tour auch wirklich steigt.
habs gestern leider nicht geschafft, bin dann gestern um 20Uhr nochmal mit nem Kumpel eine Runde gedreht.


----------



## BlueYersey (8. März 2006)

ist die lampe so sehr wichtig? ich meine die werden doch wohl kaum irgendwelche abfahrten runtermachen oder? aber überhaupt ma...wo fahrn die immer so lang? immer die gleiche runde oder jedes ma was andres?


----------



## rote zora (9. März 2006)

blöde frage was ist denn BDO? 
grundvoraussetzungen würden mich auch interessieren. Sind denn auch Frauen mit am Start? 
Lampe finde ich immer wichitg. Ein Auto hat mich auch schon mit 2 Lampen auf die Haube genommen weil er mich übersehen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (9. März 2006)

bdo = bike department ost, ist n fahrradladen in der KaLi. Nr. 31
grundvorraussetzungen hat cx schon genannt, helm und licht, das wars, naja viell. noch spaß am biken ;-)
im sommer war meistens auch ein Mädel mit am start aber das wars dann schon mit der frauenquote.


----------



## phiro (9. März 2006)

KaLi = Karl-Liebknecht-Straße  

die Lampe wird man ja hoffentlich nicht mehr lange brauchen 
würde vielleicht auch nexten Dienstag mal vorbeischauen, aber nur wenn bis dahin ne fette Wetterbesserung eintritt  

die Lady vom Sommer war aber sicher die Nora vom Laden oder, oder wars eine ausm Forum?

gruß


----------



## rote zora (9. März 2006)

danke für die erklärung hab´s mit den Abkürzungen noch nicht so...  aber nun muss ich doch mal fragen als Frau, ob ich euch dann überhaupt hinterherkomme und nicht auf halbem wege einem herzinfarkt erliege.  außerdem bin ich nicht so die downhillerin aber ich denke im flachland wird das nicht so das problem sein. ih gehe richtig in der annahme dass ihr mit den MTB´s unterwegs seid.
wie weit sind denn die nächsten Berge entfernt? ist das am wochenende zu machen? 
viele grüße von einer noch südländerin


----------



## matze81 (9. März 2006)

@phiro glaub das war nicht nora, viell. weiß cx wer es war.
@zora also jens (leitet die touren) passt immer auf das alle beisammen bleiben, ich fahr auch gern hinten mit ;-)
yap die touren sind vorrangig für MTB gedacht, wobei schon das gegenteil bewiesen wurde ;-)
was die berge angeht, im näheren stadtgebiet sind ein paar Hügel, schätze so viell 40-50m hoch. man schafft es locker an einem tag die alle mal anzusteuern.


----------



## phiro (9. März 2006)

@Matze 

net so wichtig, hatte mich nur gewundert, weil man sonst keine Ladies sieht aufm Bike 
(im Gegensatz zu hier --> Jena)

wegen Berge:
also ich glaube der "Fockeberg" ist schon der höchste, der hat glaube 45 oder 48 HM von unten, also Megakrass das Ding  
mehr Berge gibts dann in Grimma, da hat man schon mehrere Huckel hintereinander und auch mal 80-100 HM am Stück, also schön CC-mäßig, aber Grimma ist schon etwas weg  
sonst alles öde, aber RR kann man gut fahren


----------



## rote zora (9. März 2006)

also wenn ich phiro richtig verstehe fahrt ihr auch Rennrad, was sollte man denn mitnehmen MTB oder RR? macht ihr am WE touren in die Berge? 
puh so ein Umzug in eine gegend ohne berge scheint ja wirklich anstrengend ;o). vor allem ist ebene viel anstrengender zu fahren als berg, oder?  aber wie es gibt keine mädels bei euch auf dem bike (  fände ich sehr schade nehmt ihr dann trotzdem welche mit??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MOHTman (9. März 2006)

also wenn du berge fürs mtb willst, ist ein auto oder ne karte für den regionalexpress angebracht^^
hügel mit mehr als 100m gibts bereits ab zeitz (vom südrand aus etwa ne halbe tunde mitm auto), dort geht dann mit einmal eine stufe ausm leipziger flachland raus. 
wenn die autobahn nach chemnitz mal fertig wird, kann man auch sicherlich schnell dorthin kommen. da geht dann mit einmal ne stufe ins erzgebirge (zur zeit noch ne stunde mit dem auto - vom südrand aus).
auch ne nette gegend ist im westen bei naumburg (halbe stunde westlich von LE). 
rennrad ist in le wohl die beste wahl... im osten und südosten geht das super. ist so ne leicht hügelige landschaft mit sehr vielen dörfern, wenig verkehr (bis nat auf bundesstraßen) und guten straßen. dort sind im sommer sehr viele leute unterwegs.

kommt hat drauf an wo du wohnen wirst.


----------



## BlackHills (9. März 2006)

ich muss aber mal sagen.
die strecken, die ich täglich fahre (zur schule und zurück oder mal in die City) würd ich persölich mitm Rennrad nicht fahren wollen, da in Leipzig irgendwie immer gebaut wird (will dir jetzt keine Angst machen).

Aber ich find es mit MTB einfach praktischer in LE...

MfG   BH


----------



## MOHTman (9. März 2006)

ging ja auch um das umland - inner stadt fährt man ja auch kein rennrad...viel zu miese straßen und schienen...


----------



## phiro (9. März 2006)

@rote zora 

also das vom BDO ist MTB, das ist für das nähere Stadtgebiet günstiger
RR geht aber im Gesamten in LE deutlich besser, da man eigentlich in fast jede Richtung sehr schöne Strecken hat, zwar flach (und oft windig), aber guter Belag und auch viele Gleichgesinnte 
kommt halt drauf an was du lieber machst, aber wenn ich in LE bin, dann ziehe ich RR eigentlich vor 

Mädels aufm Bike gibt es schon, aber gibt eher wenige Regionen wo man viele Mädels aufm Bock trifft
also ich kenne halt nur wenige (Nora vom BDO, 2-3 vom DHfK und die Judith Arndt), sonst sieht man auch so gut wie keine
aber hier bei mir im "Exil" in Jena ist es auch nicht anders, nur hier kenne ich 2 Mädels recht gut und mit der einen trainiere ich halt ab und zu (wenn sie mal da ist --> Profi)

@MOHTman

also wenn weiter weg, würde ich schon die Richtung ins Erzgebirge nehmen, aber eigentlich reicht es schon bis Grimma oder Bad Lausick zu fahren (wenn schon Zug), ab da gehts halt gut hoch und runter und z.B. Rochlitzer Berg hat ja schon seine 200HM, da kann man ne nette Runde drehen da hinten  

@BlackHills

durch die Stadt gurken nervt immer, vorallem im Moment, aber ich finde LE ist echt ok in der Hinsicht, da gibts viel schlimmere Städte
RR passt da schon, die Radwege sind ok, allerdings möchte ich schon vom Prinzip nicht ständig quer durch die City (z.B. Neue Messe --> Markkleeberg, fahre ich manchmal, grauenhaft) 

grüßle


----------



## matze81 (9. März 2006)

als ex-bad lausicker kann ich phiro nur zustimmen, in grimma und in der ecke um colditz kann man sich gut austoben. und rennradler sieht man in der ecke auch zu hauf ;-)
ansonsten wenn ihr LE mal erkunden wollt, müssen wir einfach mal ne tour machen.  sagt einfach bescheid.

grüße


----------



## mounti21 (9. März 2006)

Für die Rennradler kann ich das Forum empfehlen: www.rennradliste-leipzig.de


----------



## BlueYersey (9. März 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten wenn ihr LE mal erkunden wollt, müssen wir einfach mal ne tour machen.  sagt einfach bescheid.
> 
> grüße


also da wär ich stark dafür...ma ne ibc-leipziger-tour...ich meine hier ist doch schon ein kleiner kreis vorhanden..so 5-10 leute werdens doch beim richtigen termin sicher...

wer hätte denn noch bock darauf? vlei kriegen wir ne schöne, gemütliche tour zusammen...


----------



## rote zora (9. März 2006)

bin bei einer Tour auch dabei werde dann vorerst mal das RR mitnehmen. für fahren in L werde ich wohl auch ein einfaches Radel hinstellen können, oder?


----------



## matze81 (9. März 2006)

ok, also von mir aus können wir das nächste woche mal angehen, bin leider schon bis so. ausgebucht. mal sehen wer sich noch so meldet, letzten sommer wurden sind immer ein paar zusammengekommen. mal schauen. wär auch toll wenn das wetter mal wieder besser wird.


----------



## BlackHills (9. März 2006)

ausnahmsweise ja... na klar. Ich denk schon, dass man auf alle Rücksicht nimmt.
macht ja sonnst keinen Spass.
Jetzt wo ich ein neues VR hab, bin ich auch für ne Tour. Aber nicht bei so einem ver******* Wetter wie derzeitig in LE...
ich hab auch nichts gegen eine schöne Schneefahrt, aber dann auf jeden fall unter 0°C
MfG   Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (9. März 2006)

gut..das wetter ist sicher vorraussetzung nr. 1 oder hättet ihr auch vor bei solchem wetter wie zur zeit zu fahren? 
und was ich noch anmerken wollte ist, dass wenn wir in der woche fahren es zeitlich sich immer auf nachmittag/abend konzentrieren müsste, da ich un BlackHills (vlei auch noch andre hier) schüler sin...


----------



## matze81 (9. März 2006)

also wetter ist mir relativ egal, solang es nicht schon beim losfahren regnet. ansonsten bin ich unter der woche bis ca 16/17 im büro, wenns eher sein soll dann am we.
fahr zur zeit meisten nachtrunden, so 19 rum start, am dienstag wars ganz schön, im auwald lag ordentlich schnee.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2006)

Ich will hier mal Phiro widersprechen von wegen Rennrad wär hier besser -  ich war hier anfangs auch mehr mit den Rennrad unterwegs, damals (Mitte 90er) gabs da aber manch böse Überraschungen wie aufgerissene Ortsdurchfahrten, kleinwagengroße Schlaglöcher und häufiger auch mal Meldungen über von Kieslastern o.Ä. überrollte Rennradler...

 

Außerdem sollte man als Zugereister hier beachten, daß Autofahrer hierzulande nicht gelernt haben, um Radler einen großen Bogen zu fahren. Im Gegenteil, viele halten es für spaßig, möglichst knapp an einem vorbeizufahren.  Ich fahre daher eigentlich nur noch Sonntags mal gelegentlich Rennrad. 
Aber stimmt schon, mal so eine Runde mit dem Rennrad nach Naumburg oder Grimma ist recht schön grossteils auf Nebenstrassen zu fahren, und da kommt man auch mal in hügeliges Gelände. Und es gibt teils sehr gute asphaltierte Radwege auf alten Bahnstrecken.

Solange man/frau sich jedoch im Umkreis L.E. bewegt, also so max. 80km, ist das MTB auch auf Straße viel praktischer, da man im Zweifel dann immer mal auch auf Schotter oder dem beliebten Polygon-Pflaster (oder gar Panzerplatten) weiterkommt. Es ist schon lästig, sein Rennrad dann 3-4 Kilometer zu tragen....

Und wer technisches MTB -Radeln dem Schotterpistengekurbel vorzieht, wird hier erstaunlich viele Herausforderungen finden. Und ohne erst ne halbe Stunde aus der Stadt radeln zu müssen. Bei mir direkt vor der Haustür, in der Innenstadt (naja).

Beim BDO hab ich häufiger mal Mädels gesehen, aber die Quote ist so 1:10 - da überschlagen sich dann alle Tempobolzer auf einmal vor Höflichkeit und fahren langsam  .....

@Blueyersey: weiß ja nicht ob du nachts auf Trails im Wald ohne Licht auskommst...Nachtsichtgerät? Wenn du allein unterwegs bist, vielleicht, aber im Pulk mit Vollgas...könnte böse enden...


----------



## rote zora (10. März 2006)

danke matze für deine ausführungen. zu mir braucht ihr nur höflich zu sein ohne euch zu überschlagen   bin nicht so empfindlich nur finde ich es immer wieder schade dass es so wenig mädels gibt die beim biken mit am start sind  verstehe ich gar nicht. 
wegen der Leipzigrundfahrt. ich bin erst ab dem 30.03 im Lande vorher werde ich freiburg noch geniesen. aber es gibt immer einen der nicht kann, deshalb wünsche ich euch viel spass   bei einer tour unter 0grad bin ich auch dabei  hoffe dass das im april nicht mehr nötig sein wird 
eine frage ist es einfach sich ein billiges stadtfahrrad zu besorgen?


----------



## phiro (10. März 2006)

@cxfahrer

naja, des Problem mit den Autofahrern haste auf der Straße immer, aber hast du im A-Wald keine Probleme mit Läufern oder Hunden oder Spaziergängern  , von daher hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile
und was die Autofahrer angeht, finde ich LE nicht so schlimm, habe da recht wenig schlechte Erfahrungen, ist hier in Thüringen mind. genauso schlimm
und die Straßen sind mittlerweile echt in nem guten Zustand, weist du wie ich hier in THÜ
immer leiden muss  , was hier auf den kleineren Straßen ständig für Kopfsteinpflaster ist, 
da ist LE ein Paradies 

aber klar, wenn man im Zentrum wohnt und nur ne kleine Runde fahren will isses mitm RR logischerweise schrott, da ist man viel schneller im A-Wald und kurvt dort etwas rum, aber wenn man am Rand wohnt ist man ja flott draußen 

aber warum du mitm RR Plattenwege fahren willst, musst du mir mal erklären, gibt doch nun wirklich genug Nebenstraßen  

wollte "rote zora" ja auch nur vermitteln was in LE vom Prinzip günstiger ist, weil MTB ist das hier alles nix, weder Berge noch richtiges Gelände, gegenüber BaWü ist das Kindergarten, aber für RR keine schlechte Gegend 

aber jedem wie es beliebt, ich wohne ja nicht mehr in LE, und wenn ich bei meinen Eltern bin, ist das ja auch nicht wirklich Stadt, wohnen ja nördlich der A14 hinter der neuen Messe, da ist der A-Wald ja auch ein Stück weg  

gruß Phil


----------



## cxfahrer (10. März 2006)

Moin Phiro, bei dem schönen Wetter grad, ist es echt schwer sich aufs Arbeiten zu konzentrieren...

Neue Messe ist natürlich recht weit weg von den vielen MTB-Pfaden in Auwald und Tagebau. Da oben bin ich früher oft gerennradelt - und da kennst du sicher auch die *Strasse* von Taucha über Plagwitz (das andere) zu den Lübschützer Teichen...auf der Karte war die nicht als Panzerplattenweg markiert ...

Es kommt drauf an wie man lieber unterwegs ist. Ich fahre gerne los und setze mir nur eine grobe Richtung, z. B. ne Schleife Taucha-Machern-Brandis-Störmthal-Markkleeberg, und da ergibt sichs dann des öfteren, daß man den guten Asphalt verliert. 

Ich bin übrigens bis zu meinem 15ten Lebensjahr fleissig auf BaWü-Trails unterwegs gewesen, allerdings gabs da noch keine MTBs...und auch heute finde ich um Tübingen herum nicht sooo viel bessere Wege als in Leipzig. Sind halt mit lächerlichen 400hm verbunden- aber sonst? Langweilig. Freiburg ist da natürlich ein ganz andrer Maßstab.


----------



## BlueYersey (10. März 2006)

also ich war heute mal durchn auenwald gefahrn...aber das können wir ja zur zeit noch vollkommen vergessen...alles matsch bis schneematsch..dauert bestimmt noch paar tage bis das alles trocken ist...und es sieht auch nicht gerade danach aus, als ob jetzt nur noch sonnenschein kommt...also die tour wird wohl nicht in den nächsten paar tagen steigen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## matze81 (11. März 2006)

na mal sehn wie das wetter wird, soll ja wieder gefrieren, das macht mir mehr sorgen als matsch. schaun mer mal. viell. schaff ich ja am so. doch noch ne kleine runde.


----------



## kedo (11. März 2006)

rote zora schrieb:
			
		

> was sollte man denn mitnehmen MTB oder RR?


leipzig und umland nimmt man am besten mit dem crossrad unter die stöllchen

geländemäßig geht damit (fast) alles, strasse sowieso. die ganzen wege zwischen/ um die tagebauten sind genial, da keine störenden autos und ein stückchen außerhalb der stadt kein publikumsverkehr. und mit einem zweiten laufradsatz ist man sehr flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phiro (12. März 2006)

kedo schrieb:
			
		

> leipzig und umland nimmt man am besten mit dem crossrad unter die stöllchen



da ist wirklich was wahres dran, aber wer kann sich schon so viele Räder leisten  

aber als Winterrad ist so ein Crosser wirklich was feines (fürn Sommer aber auch ok  )


----------



## rote zora (13. März 2006)

an Cxfahrer: ja kirchzarten ist nicht mehr ganz mein Hausberg. Ich bin  vorwiegend in Freiamt Kaierstuhl und auf dem Kandel unterwegs. Aber du weißt ja schon dass der Ultra Bike Marathon in Kirchzarten startet.... Bin noch nie mitgefahren... dieses Jahr ist es Mitte Juni...
phiro: ja mehrere Räder wären natürlich super. Aber auch ich habe nur die entscheidung zu treffen MTB oder RR und ich denke ich werde das RR mitnehmen...


----------



## LH_DJ (14. März 2006)

So Leute,
war am Samstag im Bergwerk in Sondershausen, echt klasse Sache. Hab einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben unter www.dorgas.de Marathon.
Hatte mich zwar schon im November angemeldet, weil immer bloß 60 Fahrer mit dürfen, es war aber nicht ganz voll.
Der scheiß Winter will einfach nicht aufhören. Hab bis jetzt auch viel weniger gemacht als die vergangenen Jahre, man wird irgendwie nicht jünger....


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2006)

Ja wenn ich in Rente geh   zieh ich vielleicht wieder nach BaWü, am liebsten ins Markgräflerland, immer schön sonnig, guter Wein und gutes Essen und Italien ist auch nicht weit..

Aber bis dahin kann man man noch super bei Mondschein und Schneewehen durch Wälder und Wiesen brettern. War sehr schnell heute wieder mitm BDO, durch die Trails am Kulkli, waren immerhin 8 Leute. Waren sogar welche mit Schaltung dabei ...


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2006)

**


----------



## rote zora (1. April 2006)

war heute morgen meine erste runde in Leipzig drehen. allerdings mit dem rennrad. hat mir wirklich gut gefallen nur verstehe ich nicht wieso so wenig rennradfahrer hier unterwegs sind. habe mehr mtbs gesichtet. aber das m ist doch eigentlich überflüssig in hiesigen gefilden beim mtb oder?? macht ihr eigentlich auch touren in die nähere bergumgebung? Ich wäre mit am Start. wünsche dir viel spass beim fahren. grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2006)

rote zora schrieb:
			
		

> macht ihr eigentlich auch touren in die nähere bergumgebung? Ich wäre mit am Start.



Nähere Bergumgebung = Fockeberg, Halde Auensee, Bienitz, Halde Schönau?
Knackige Anstiege und harte Downhills, satte 250 hm gesamt. 

Oder mit dem Rad ins Vogtland?Nee....


----------



## rote zora (1. April 2006)

mir egal welcher berg nur muss er mit dem RR befahrbar sein. kannst du mir einen Tipp bezügl. tourenbücher oder dergleichen geben. habe nämlich keinen blassen schimmer wohin ich muss. würde es auch auf mich nehmen mit dem Auto ein stück zu fahren. denke nächsten samstag würde ich schon fahren wollen. zumindest ein bischen berg, muss im frühjahr auch nicht gleich ein feldberg oder kandel sein  .


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2006)

Versuchs mal im Rennradforum. Die nächsten echten RR fahrbaren Berge sind im Vogtland oder Erzgebirge, 2 h Autofahrt. 
Kauf dir lieber ne ordentliche Straßenkarte und fahr zB über Halle nach Freyburg-Naumburg (mit heftigen Anstiegen!)-Weißenfels (so 120km) oder  Grimma-Wurzen (dahinten gibts auch noch son Hügel bei Mügeln,150m hoch) oder in den Südraum. 
Beliebte Ecken für RR ist auch zB Richtung Hohenmölsen über Großgörschen (80km) oder über  Störmthal nach Borna-Regis-Groitzsch (60km) und über Großgörschen zurück. Da sind immer viele unterwegs.
Krieg ich grad wieder Lust, morgen nachmittag da mal mitm Rennrad lang zu fahren...


----------



## BlueYersey (1. April 2006)

ich wollt morgen mal in richtung halde tragis, ne größere anfänger-tour machen....war da schonma jemand? auch wenns wetter jetzt grade wieder umschwingt...hoffe morgen isses wieder besser...

schön abend noch...


----------



## matze81 (2. April 2006)

@BlueYersey: yap war letzten sommer paarmal dort  ist ein schöner Rundkurs, auf der einen seite konnte man sich gut durchs unterholz kämpfen  
wie es der zufall so will bin ich vorraussichtlich morgen früh auch dort um ein paar runden zu drehen.

@cx weißt du zufälig ob die bdo runde noch 1830 startet oder hat jens wieder auf sommerzeit umgestellt


----------



## BlueYersey (2. April 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlueYersey: yap war letzten sommer paarmal dort  ist ein schöner Rundkurs, auf der einen seite konnte man sich gut durchs unterholz kämpfen
> wie es der zufall so will bin ich vorraussichtlich morgen früh auch dort um ein paar runden zu drehen.


vlei sehn wir uns ja^^ ein junger giant-fahrer und du weißt bescheid  aber ich weißes noch nicht genau, a wegen wetter und b weiß ich noch nich, wie ich am dümmsten da rauskomme...  

na ma schaun...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2006)

halde Trages am besten zum Aussichtsturm hoch (Wegweiser) und dahinter dann "gegen-den-Uhrzeigersinn" dem Pfad  folgen (wenn man von oben kommt links ab), dann kommt man einmal oben ganz rum. Für Hin-zurück entweder den Radweg Böhlen (an der Mülle Böhlen linksrein!) nach Espenhain oder am Tagebau Espenhain lang (Wachau-Störmthal) Straße oder Tagebau-Schotterpiste. Viel Spaß, muß jetzt arbeiten..

@matze: Weiss nicht, glaub schon 18.30 - war die letzten Male nicht dabei und werde auch nicht so bald mitfahren, muß erstmal Urlaub machen. Ruf halt an im BDO.


----------



## matze81 (2. April 2006)

@cx: alles klar.

@BlueYersey: hab dich nicht gesehen, also wetter war sehr geil, nur der feuchte boden hält einen immer so fest 
beim nächsten mal kann man ja zusammen fahren, heute klappte es nicht da ich nicht aus LE gestartet bin


----------



## BlueYersey (2. April 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> @BlueYersey: hab dich nicht gesehen, also wetter war sehr geil, nur der feuchte boden hält einen immer so fest
> beim nächsten mal kann man ja zusammen fahren, heute klappte es nicht da ich nicht aus LE gestartet bin


also ich hatte mich heute früh noch umentschieden...war nicht in trages...bin zum cospudener und dann über die a38 zum markleeberger see...war auch ne schöne runde...aber die ganzen inline-skater...igitt...aber denk mal bei entsprechendem wetter nächstes we, fahr ich mal da runter nach trages...


----------



## Pharell (3. April 2006)

Hello Freunde des Radsports

Die BDO Tour am Dienstag um 18Uhr steht noch oder hat sich da im laufe der Zeit irgendwas geändert???

@rote zora
Habe mal eine Frage an dich. Du hast in deinen vorhergehenden Einträgen von Freiamt gesprochen. Du meinst doch mit grosser Sicherheit das Freiamt bei Freiburg?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rote zora (3. April 2006)

genau das Freiamt bei Freiburg, warum frägst du??


----------



## Pharell (3. April 2006)

Aus diesem besagten Ort kommt ein Mädel die ich sehr gut kenne. 
Den Ort Freiamt hört man ja nicht sooo oft hier, darum die Frage. 

Studierst du in LE?


----------



## flycatcher (4. April 2006)

Hallo an alle,

ich war ja schon lange nicht mehr hier im Forum. Es freut mich, dass es doch einige Biker in Leipzig gibt, die sich hier verabreden.

Ich bin öfter ab Pferderennbahn in Richtung Süden unterwegs. Leider passt mir der Termin Dienstags ab dem BDO überhaupt nicht, weil ich da noch arbeiten muss.

Gibt es noch einen regelmäßigen Alternativtermin und/oder eine andere Gruppe, der ich mich ab und zu mit dem MTB anschließen kann, vielleicht auch bei einem Sportverein in Leipzig?  

Beste Grüße ...


----------



## matze81 (4. April 2006)

Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, ab 11.04. startet die BDO-Runde wieder 17:30, Helm bleibt Pflicht - Licht könnt ihr zu Hause lassen.
Und für alle Rennradler hier gibts jeden Sonntag (ab 9.4.) um 11 Uhr eine Rennrad-Tour.

@flycatcher: In letzter Zeit sind kaum Touren übers Forum verabredet wurden, ich denke mal mit steigenden Temperaturen wird das sicher wieder mehr, letzten Sommer hats ja auch öfters geklappt 
Ansonsten schreib einfach Wann und Wo und ich denke das sich einige finden werden die mitfahren.

gruß


----------



## BlueYersey (4. April 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die es noch nicht wissen, ab 11.04. startet die BDO-Runde wieder 17:30, Helm bleibt Pflicht - Licht könnt ihr zu Hause lassen.


was isn das eigentlich für ne runde? immer die gleiche?und wie lang ca und welches tempo....sprich, rast ihr die wege mit 40 runter oder habt ihr n ordentliches, aber kein rentner-tempo drauf, so um de 25 z.bsp...

is heute licht noch pflicht? die eine woche machts doch nu auch nich...


----------



## matze81 (4. April 2006)

@BlueYersey:
Das Tempo ist auf jeden Fall sportlich, hängt aber stark von der Gruppe ab, da das Tempo natürlich so angepasst wird das alle hinterher kommen.
So wie ich die Mail verstanden hab startet die Tour heute nochmal 18:30 und mit Licht, ich würde es auf jeden Fall mitnehmen bzw. vorher mal im Laden anrufen.
Also der Jens hat verschiedene Runden die immer wieder abwachselnd gefahren werden, kommt also keine langeweile auf.
Ich schaffs heute nicht mitzufahren, werd viell. gleich noch eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen, mal sehen.

grüße


----------



## Pharell (4. April 2006)

Würde mich auch mal interesieren ob das BDO heut eine Runde startet oder nicht? Welche Zeit überhaupt?
Wer genaueres weiss, bitte umgehend hier bescheid sagen. Merci.

@BlueY...........
Die BDO - Runden sind von Woche zu Woche verschieden, einige Ausfahrten werden sich im laufe der Zeit zwar überschneiden aber das sollte nicht so wild sein.
Tempo ist moderat, sehr angenehm zu fahren.
Es werden circa 23000 - 54000 m gefahren, je nach Strecke halt.


----------



## BlackHills (10. April 2006)

muss es einfach mal berichten.
weiß ja nicht, ob ihr in der ecke unterwegs seid. aber wenn man, wie blueyersey ja auch die A 38 (zurZeit noch Baustelle aber Sonntags frei) langfährt, hat man eine perfekte Strecke. Teils Schotter, teils schon gepflastert.
Ich bin gestern mal zum Markleeberger see, dort alle Baustellen abgefahren und dann noch über die A 38 bis nach Seifertshain. Die letzte Strecke sind 10 km und die schafft man mit ordentlich Rükenwind (so wie gestern) locker in 12 minuten...   Is echt geil.
Kann ich nur empfehlen. Kurz nach Seifertshain hört die Autobahn dann zwar auf, aber einfach umdrehen und dann in die andere Richtung...

MfG   HAnnes


----------



## hilde_61 (11. April 2006)

hallo ihr biker aus leipzig....mensch war das anstrengend bis hier her vorzudringen...bin erst ne stunde hier...und schau erst mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hilde_61 (11. April 2006)

...bin eine bikerin aus thüringen die erst ein viertel jahr in le wohnt...such auf diesen wege leute aus le und umgebung......natürlich wegen rad *lach*


----------



## Radsportpepe (11. April 2006)

schön wenn immer wieder Radsportbegeisterte den weg ins Forum finden  .
sobald das wetter "noch" besser wird werden wir hier auch sicherlich wieder aktiver und gehen gemeinsame touren an 
meistens sind wir so in den tagebauen der umgebung unterwegs(Cospudener, Markleeberger, Zwenkauer....)

na denn man sieht sich


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2006)

An Ostern jemand radeln? Wetter ist doch ok. Ich muß meinen neuen HAC3 mal die Höhenmeter addieren lassen...also möglichst viel *Berge* und keine Autobahn .


----------



## felixthewolf (13. April 2006)

hi

ich bin über ostern mal wieder in der alten heimat.

werd aber nur das breitbereife stadtrad dabei haben mit 2,4:1, wenn dann also überlandtouren, aber was anderes geht ja in L eh nicht  

plant erstmal ohne rücksicht auf mich, wenns passt und ich zeit hab, klinke ich mich mit ein.

gruss, felix


----------



## matze81 (13. April 2006)

@cx: ich hätte viell. morgen oder monatg nachmittag zeit. sag mal bescheid wenn du starten willst

gruß


----------



## dude2k (14. April 2006)

Hi zusammen, nach gut 5 monaten melde ich mich zurück... lange zeit hatte ich derbe probs mit dem rücken aber nun will ich wieder kettenfett riechen und pistenstaub atmen. 

@ matze: Steht das angebot mit der haldentour noch? trages oder wie das da heißt. ich hab meinen kram zu ostern mitgebracht und den esel gut gefettet - mit anderen worten: ich bin wieder bereit für ne tour.  

@ cx: hoffe ich kann demnächst mal wieder in le ne tour mit euch machen.  

@ alle anderen: freu mich euch vllt demnächst mal kennenzulernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> ...werd aber nur das breitbereife stadtrad dabei haben mit 2,4:1, wenn dann also überlandtouren, aber was anderes geht ja in L eh nicht ...



Na dann kannst du ja auch mit 2,4:1 die *Berge* rauf, ich als Rentner nehm dann 2:1 .

Ne ernsthaft, ich passe mich an. Sonntag 11:00 wollte ich mitm BDO rennradeln, wenn die fahren. 

Sonst bin ich auch zeitlich flexibel und nehm das passende MTB. Der Boden ist ja relativ trocken, sodaß man recht schnell unterwegs sein kann - wohin kann man dann ja auch noch kurzfristig entscheiden. Wäre schön wenn was klappt, bin schon länger nicht mehr in Gruppe geradelt. 

Gern mal nachmittags.

@Matze: ja, da war ich schon weg. Montag?


----------



## matze81 (14. April 2006)

@dude: natürlich steht das angebot noch. dre will auch noch noch wer.

@cx: bin wach aber noch nicht so richtig munter ;-), also würd gern noch was essen dann würd ich mitkommen, so 11/1130 könnte klappen

Edit: ok ich geh davon aus das du allein gefahren bist. werd nachher dann auch mal starten.


----------



## dude2k (14. April 2006)

@ matze: klasse, werd nachher nochmal ne proberunde drehen...


----------



## matze81 (14. April 2006)

@cx: montag sollte ich so gegen 13/14 wieder in LE sein, können das ja vormittags nochmal klären.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. April 2006)

Moin ich werd jetzt mal eine kleine runde drehen, mal sehn wie die form so ist.


----------



## LH_DJ (14. April 2006)

Hallo Leute,

muss Ostern natürlich komplett arbeiten, kann deshalb nirgends dabei sein. Nehme aber das Rad für den Arbeitsweg. Überlege noch, Dienstag beim BDO mitzufahren, steht aber noch nicht fest. Melde mich dann hier wieder....
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## BlackHills (16. April 2006)

Möchte euch auf diesen Weg ein paar schöne Ostertage wünschen. 
Gönnt euerm Bike auch mal was     Quasi ne schöne Tour...   

Bis hoffentlich bald mal,    RD


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte euch auf diesen Weg ein paar schöne Ostertage wünschen.
> Gönnt euerm Bike auch mal was     Quasi ne schöne Tour...
> 
> Bis hoffentlich bald mal,    RD




Danke, bunte Eier auch.

Mein Bike sollte mir mal was gönnen, anstatt dauernd kaputt zu sein (XT-Kurbel....Lagerschalen.. ).
Dafür war die Rennradtour sehr entspannt.


----------



## dude2k (16. April 2006)

@ all: mal ne technische frage...

bin seit wochen, ach was monaten im rätzeln darüber wie lange ich meine cateye HL-1600 G frontleuchte mit dem standardladegerät von cateye laden muss. das stand mal irgendwo aber ich hab den kram verkramt und wollte euch mal fragen.

hat jemand die Cateye HL-1600 G mit dem Cateye CHR-105 EC Ladegerät?

@ matze: Die haltentour war sehr geil! müssen wir unbedingt mal wiederholen und dass wir das ganze gestern gemacht haben ist auch die beste entscheidung gewesen... drecksweddäää!


Noch schöne Feiertage! Grüße, Tino


----------



## matze81 (17. April 2006)

@ cx: kann leider am montag doch nicht biken, meine feiertagsplanung hat sich etwas verschoben  vielleicht klappts ja in den folgenden tagen mal wieder

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2006)

@matze: machtnix, bei dem Wetter hab ich eh nicht so richtig Lust...


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (21. April 2006)

Wenn sonntags das wetter gut ist, hat jemand bock auf ne kleine runde mit nem ziemlich aus der form gekommenen fahrer zu drehen, möglichst aber erst so gegen 16 uhr.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2006)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:
			
		

> ... ziemlich aus der form gekommen...



Dick geworden?

Ich fahr SO um 10 die BDO Runde mit. Heute vielleicht?


----------



## LH_DJ (22. April 2006)

Sonntags ist doch Straßenrunde beim BDO, oder? Was wird das so für eine Runde und welchen Schnitt macht ihr dann so?

Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (22. April 2006)

Naja heut wars ja permanent am regnen, das wesendliche problem am heutigen tag ist nur das, das ich morgen beinkraft trainiere, da kann ich mioch heut nicht in dem maße verausgaben, deswegen ging es leider nur morgen, am nächsten samstag gings aber durch die 6ér rotation verstehst.
Naja und ich kann auch erst spät weil ich vorher eben dem stahl huldigen muss.


----------



## rote zora (23. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen fährt ihr dienstags noch um 18:30 vom BDO mit den MTB eine runde? Wie lange seid Ihr i.d.R. unterwegs? Wenn ich es von der Arbeit schaffe würde dann wäre ich auch am Start wenn ihr mich mitnehmt ;o).


----------



## cxfahrer (23. April 2006)

Also nochmal für alle: 

die BDO MTB Runde ist Dienstags z.Zt. 17:30 (ab Ende Mai dann um 18:00)und geht immer so ca. 2 Stunden. Jens nimmt immer viel Rücksicht auf die Fitness der Mitfahrer und legt großen Wert auf einen spannenden Streckenverlauf....

Die BDO RR Runde ist Sonntags 10:00 und geht so 2 - 3 Stunden 60-90 km, wenn nicht grad wie heute 5 Plattfüsse und andere Pannen das ganze nochmal um 1,5 Stunden in die Länge ziehen. War trotzdem sehr lustig.

Sonst muss man es halt mal wieder schaffen sich so zu verabreden....war ja letztes Jahr immer ganz nett.


----------



## walinski (11. Mai 2006)

Hallo Mountainbiker aus Leipzig und Umgebung

ich möchte es auch in diesem Jahr nicht verpassen, Euch  zum 5.MTB-Marathon nach Biesenrode einzuladen. 
Wir werden auch in diesem Jahr keine Mühen scheuen, um wieder ein schönes MTB-Rennen auf die Beine zu stellen. 
Gleichzeitig finden in diesem Jahr auch die Landesmeisterschaften für Sachsen Anhalt und Gäste im MTB-Marathon bei uns statt. 
Den Startschuß dazu werden der Weltmeister Uwe Raab und der doppel Olympiasieger Andreas Hajek am 18.6. um 9.00Uhr geben.
Ich würde mich freuen, viele von Euch bei uns begrüßen zu dürfen.
Weitere Infos und Anmeldung unter: www.mtb-biesenrode.de

Mit sportlichem Gruß
Dirk Walinski
Org.-Team


----------



## BlackHills (12. Mai 2006)

Wo wir grad bei Veranstaltungen sind,
fährt einer von euch bei der LVZ- Tour am 28. 5. mit?
Wenn ja, welche Distanz??

MfG    Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (15. Mai 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir grad bei Veranstaltungen sind,
> fährt einer von euch bei der LVZ- Tour am 28. 5. mit?
> Wenn ja, welche Distanz??
> 
> MfG    Hannes




Was ist das?

www.dorgas.de


----------



## BlackHills (16. Mai 2006)

kA
Ich hoffe mal nicht so eine gemütliche Kaffeefahrt.
Startet halt am Augustusplatzund dann verschiedene Distanzen.
KA ob das ne Kaffeefahrt wird oder ein richtiges Rennen. Ich werd versuchen ein bissel Druck zu machen  

MfG   Hannes


----------



## BlueYersey (20. Mai 2006)

oder was vlei bekannter ist: neunseen classics...fährt da jemand mit? un wenn ja in welcher kategorie?


----------



## BlackHills (23. Mai 2006)

neuseen oder neunseen?


----------



## BlueYersey (24. Mai 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> neuseen oder neunseen?


neu->N<-seen...sind ja keine neuen seen sondern eben neun...9...seen ;P

aber wieso is hier eigentlich grade sone stillephase im abteil??


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> neu->N<-seen...sind ja keine neuen seen sondern eben neun...9...seen





www.neuseenclassics.de oder www.neunseenclassics.de  



			
				BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso is hier eigentlich grade sone stillephase im abteil??



???.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (24. Mai 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso is hier eigentlich grade sone stillephase im abteil??


----------



## BlueYersey (24. Mai 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> www.neuseenclassics.de oder www.neunseenclassics.de


http://www.t-mobile-team.com/cms/tm...rID=2005/monthID=4/itemID=54814/id=77008.html  lol


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.t-mobile-team.com/cms/tm...rID=2005/monthID=4/itemID=54814/id=77008.html  lol



Cospudi, Markkleeberger, Espenhainer, Witznitz, Speicher Borna, der östlich Borna, Zwenkauer (wird ja noch)....fehlen noch zwei...vielleicht die Kiesgruben bei Naunhof?

So jetzt muss ich aber mit dem www.cyclecollege.de los im Muldental radeln (und Weizenbier trinken, alkohlofrei)!


----------



## BlackHills (26. Mai 2006)

ok, ich seh es ja ein...      


Aber echt. Das Wetter wird immer besser und der gute Leipziger Thread wird immer inaktiver...    

Los lasst uns fahren!!!!!


----------



## matze81 (26. Mai 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Los lasst uns fahren!!!!!



ok bin dabei, schlag einfach mal einen Termin vor.
Nach dem WE gehts bei mir außer Mittwochs eigentlich immer
so um 17Uhr rum.

gruß


----------



## BlueYersey (26. Mai 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> ok bin dabei, schlag einfach mal einen Termin vor.
> Nach dem WE gehts bei mir außer Mittwochs eigentlich immer
> so um 17Uhr rum.
> 
> gruß


heute??   bis jetz siehts ja noch nach trockenem abend aus...von daher...

und übrigens: ich hab gestern nen chat entdeckt im großen IRC-netzwerk...bin da jetz immer drinne...könnt ja auch vorbei gucken, da kann man flexibler termine machen 

daten: 
Server: QuakeNet
Channel: #bike

also bis denne...


----------



## matze81 (26. Mai 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> heute??   bis jetz siehts ja noch nach trockenem abend aus...von daher...



geht bei mir erst ab montag wieder, naja viell. könnte morgen vormittag noch klappen, aber nur wenns nicht wie aus kübeln schüttet


----------



## BlackHills (26. Mai 2006)

also ich muss morgen erstmal fahrrad putzen und noch schulzeug machen.
Sonntag klappt auch nicht. Montag wirds auch *******. Mhhhh.
vllt Dienstag Nachmittag. Da hätte ich ab halb 1 Zeit.
Wie siehts da beim Rest aus?

MfG    RD


----------



## BlueYersey (27. Mai 2006)

du wirsts nich glauben, aber ich hab da auch ab halb1 zeit...man zufälle gibts^^

aber mal im ernst: das müssmer denk ich sowieso spontan entscheiden, je nach wetterlage...ich glaub da hat großes vorrausplanen keinen sinn...


----------



## BlackHills (27. Mai 2006)

das is ja ein ding...    

Ja machen wir spontan. Bloß schon mal für den Rest zum einrichten.

MfG   RD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (30. Mai 2006)

gut...ganz spontan frag ich dann jetz ma inde runde, ob jemand heute gegen um 3 zeit hat. 2 leute sind wir schon...also kommt, fasst euch ein herz


----------



## Sandstone´05 (4. Juni 2006)

seit gegrüßt...

in welcher richtung liegt denn der in aller munde bekannte fockeberg? Noch nie was von gesehn  

Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (4. Juni 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Cospudi, Markkleeberger, Espenhainer, Witznitz, Speicher Borna, der östlich Borna, Zwenkauer (wird ja noch)....fehlen noch zwei...vielleicht die Kiesgruben bei Naunhof?
> 
> So jetzt muss ich aber mit dem www.cyclecollege.de los im Muldental radeln (und Weizenbier trinken, alkohlofrei)!


 
Moinsen cxfahrer,

kann das sein, dass wir uns am Samstag, 3.6. auf dem Fockeberg übern Weg gerollert sind. Stand mit nem Radkollegen mitn RR (rot/schwarz/weisses) oben aufm Berg.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2006)

wildbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Samstag, 3.6. auf dem Fockeberg



Ah ja, Gruß zurück! RR tu ich meist Sonntags, mit BDO (10.00). Hast du dein Canyon an den Nagel gehängt?


----------



## BlackHills (6. Juni 2006)

Sandstone´05 schrieb:
			
		

> seit gegrüßt...
> 
> in welcher richtung liegt denn der in aller munde bekannte fockeberg?



Also der Fockeberg erhebt sich in der Südvorstadt.
da Richtung Auewald. Wenn du die Richard-Lehmann-Straße vom Völle wegfährst, kommst du irgendwann auf eine, für Autos anfangs nicht befahrbare, Straße, die Fockestraße.
Die fährst du dann entlang. Zu deiner Linken siehst du dann einen schönen Spielplatz und dann irendwann kommst du auch schon zu einem kleinen Torbogen. Das ist sozusagen der Eingang zum Fockeberg...    

Na dann mal viel Spass beim suchen. Könntest ja mit meiner grob vorgegebenen Richtung auch mal in den gelben Seiten nachgucken... So als Tip.

MfG     Der BlackHills


----------



## wildbiker (9. Juni 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ah ja, Gruß zurück! RR tu ich meist Sonntags, mit BDO (10.00). Hast du dein Canyon an den Nagel gehängt?


 
Nein, habe und fahre auch noch mitm Canyon. Je nach Tourenauswahl mitn Bikekollegen ist mal MTB und mal RR angesagt.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (9. Juni 2006)

in der südvorstadt? muss sich um einen gewaltige Berg handeln


----------



## wildbiker (9. Juni 2006)

Naja, der Berg ist eher eine große Rampe :-D


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2006)

Bestzeit 1:36 !

Unterbiete das mal mit deinem Sandstein.

Herzfrequenzgrenzwertiges Radeln ist für mich nach der letzten Muldentaltour für die nächsten Wochen erstmal gestorben. Bin ja keine 30 mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (11. Juni 2006)

startet da jemand von euch in 2 wochen?

und kann jemand erfahrungen ausm letzten jahr wiedergeben? also wird es mehr auf die lockere genommen oder richtig wie wettbewerb sein muss? gut bei 1:36 kann man von nem ernsthaften versuch ausgehen...habs gestern mal probiert, aber naja...
und sind da nur Rennräder unterwegs, oder gibts auch paar schwerere kaliber?


----------



## wildbiker (12. Juni 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Bestzeit 1:36 !
> 
> Unterbiete das mal mit deinem Sandstein.
> 
> Herzfrequenzgrenzwertiges Radeln ist für mich nach der letzten Muldentaltour für die nächsten Wochen erstmal gestorben. Bin ja keine 30 mehr.


 
Na gut, 1:36 werd ich wohl nicht schaffen, ich mein nur hauptsache muss nicht unterwegs absteigen, weil ich nich mehr kann.  Voriges Jahr hab ich das ganze mit 2:55 und RR geschafft. Ok, nicht die super Zeit...



			
				BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> startet da jemand von euch in 2 wochen?
> 
> und kann jemand erfahrungen ausm letzten jahr wiedergeben? also wird es mehr auf die lockere genommen oder richtig wie wettbewerb sein muss? gut bei 1:36 kann man von nem ernsthaften versuch ausgehen...habs gestern mal probiert, aber naja...
> und sind da nur Rennräder unterwegs, oder gibts auch paar schwerere kaliber?


 
Ja, wir im Team (Bikepower Leipzig) . Voriges Jahr waren nicht nur RR unterwegs, auch ganz tolle Gefährte wie Tandems, MTB (sogar einer mit RR-Lenker ) und RR (letzteres glaub sogar in der Überzahl). Och, ich denk kann man auch aufs lockere nehmen als auch als richtiger Wettbewerb.

So die Pflicht ruft.


----------



## BlueYersey (12. Juni 2006)

hab grade noch erfahren, dass ich sogar noch in die jugendwertung fallen würde...ob das nun n vorteil oder nachteil is muss ich mir mal noch überlegen...

aber wie läuftn das überhaupt: gibt es einen lauf - alles oder nichts - oder auch einen zweiten? und werden die zusammengezählt wenn ja? 
weil auf der seite von denen fndet man irgendwie nicht so genau die regeln...alles bissel kurz gehalten...


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2006)

1:36 bedeutet ca. einen Schnitt von 30 - ich bin ja froh, wenn ich mit 23 da hochkomme. 
Ich werde mich daher als Zuschauer oben postieren und mir die ganzen schmerzverzerrten Gesichter anschauen....soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gabs für jeden nur eine Chance letztes Jahr. Am besten gefiel mir der Dirtfahrer mit seiner MonsterT, der leicht irritiert gemütlich hochkurbelte (außer der Wertung, weil er wollte ja nur runter droppen).


----------



## tias (21. Juni 2006)

findet die sonntags rr runde am bdo noch immer 10h statt?
was für ein schnitt und wieviel km werden da ca. gefahren?

danke und vielleicht bis sonntag

tias


----------



## phiro (21. Juni 2006)

@CXfahrer

Warst du am Sonntag in Biesenrode???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2006)

tias schrieb:
			
		

> findet die sonntags rr runde am bdo noch immer 10h statt?
> was für ein schnitt und wieviel km werden da ca. gefahren?
> 
> tias


ruf beim bdo an, ich denke aber schon. frag nach karsten.

phiro: ja. mangels streckenkenntnis und aufgrund eigener beklopptheit  mußte ich aber ca. 50 vor mir fahrende überholen und dabei hats mich dann irgendwann gelegt  - dann gings nur noch auf vier rädern weiter.... ..jetzt ist erstmal drei wochen pause.
ich nehme mir ja immer vor, so diszipliniert zu fahren wie du.....


----------



## BlueYersey (26. Juni 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde mich daher als Zuschauer oben postieren und mir die ganzen schmerzverzerrten Gesichter anschauen....


und wie fandstes? also die jugendwertung war ja mal voll der reinfall...aber naja...der typ der da neben mir gestartet war, war ja auch nicht mehr ganz gesund....17 - vollkarbon-rad - 8000km /jahr...also mal im ernst, das is doch nicht mehr normal?!?!
naja, ansonsten wars aber irgendwie trotzdem lustig...ne kleine aber feine veranstaltung, mit vielen netten mädels


----------



## BlackHills (27. Juni 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit vielen netten mädels





    muss ich nächstes mal unbedingt mitmachen...


----------



## lcVIPER (28. Juni 2006)

*http://www.carookee.com/forum/Bikepower-Leipzig*


----------



## BlueYersey (28. Juni 2006)

ich hasse zwar solche verkappten spammer, aber das forum is trotzdem n blick wert...


----------



## lcVIPER (29. Juni 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> ich hasse zwar solche verkappten spammer, aber das forum is trotzdem n blick wert...


da ich diesen beitrag nur einmal gepostet habe ist es wohl kaum als spam zu werten


----------



## BlueYersey (29. Juni 2006)

spam bezieht sich nich nur auf massenmails o.ä.

-->>


			
				http://home.nordwest.net/hgm/lex/s.htm schrieb:
			
		

> Spam - Specially Prepared Assorted Meat. Diese Bezeichnung für geschmackloses, wäßriges Frühstücksfleisch stand Pate bei der Bezeichnung für lästige und unerwünschte Werbebotschaften.


----------



## phiro (30. Juni 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> phiro: ja. mangels streckenkenntnis und aufgrund eigener beklopptheit  mußte ich aber ca. 50 vor mir fahrende überholen und dabei hats mich dann irgendwann gelegt  - dann gings nur noch auf vier rädern weiter.... ..jetzt ist erstmal drei wochen pause.
> ich nehme mir ja immer vor, so diszipliniert zu fahren wie du.....



schade das es bei dir nicht so gelaufen ist, nextes mal hauts vielleicht besser hin  
ich hoffe es ist nicht allzuviel passiert 

Was meinste denn mit diszipliniert fahren?

weshalb ich dich eigentlich gefragt habe ... ich glaube du standest aufm "Feldparkplatz" genau neben mir (goldener CX Kombi???) 
meiner war der rote Renault Megane Coach (Jenaer Kennzeichen), schade das wir uns nicht mal direkt getroffen haben  

gruß Phil 

P.S. scheiß Hagel was, sah übel aus


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2006)

phiro schrieb:
			
		

> ich hoffe es ist nicht allzuviel passiert
> Was meinste denn mit diszipliniert fahren?


SchlÃ¼sselbein, ist schon beinah wieder heile. Mit Disziplin meine ich, sich selbst etwas einzubremsen, statt immer Vollgas. Aber ich habe halt auch keine Rennerfahrung.


			
				phiro schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. scheiÃ Hagel was, sah Ã¼bel aus


In der Tat. Geht zwar auf Teilkasko, sind aber fast 10.000 â¬ Schaden, also haarscharf am Totalschaden. Ist schon beim Karosseriebauer, aber das kann dauern. Kann also im Moment weder mit Auto noch mit Fahrrad fahren.....

Jena wolte ich ja auch mal erkunden, vielleicht sieht man sich da..
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## strandsucherin (3. Juli 2006)

gibt es denn hier auch noch ein paar Damen die mit dem MTB den Wald und die singletrails unsicher machen?

Mir wird langsam langweilig immer nur mit den Jungs zu trainieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (6. Juli 2006)

strandsucherin schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wird langsam langweilig immer nur mit den Jungs zu trainieren!



Du kennst noch nicht alle Jungs (Männer) hier. Blöd ist, dass ihr nie könnt wenn ich kann. Sonst hab ich immer Lust, mit anderen zu biken. Am WE war ich auf dem Rennsteig. Die letzte Bike schrieb" Cracks fahren die Strecke an 2 Tagen". Was bin ich dann? Wir , 12 Leute, haben das mal wieder an einem erledigt. 175km, 3327hm. 10:30h, hammerharte Strecke, MTB pur, alles dabei was dazu gehört. Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage und ihr lest meinen Bericht auf www.dorgas.de . Ansonsten müsst ihr mal klare Termine hier setzen, dann bin ich auch mal dabei. Sachen wie morgen vielleicht, Zeit mal sehen usw. das wird bei mir nichts, hab reichlich Verpflichtungen. Aber das Bikejahr ist ja noch lang, 31.12. 23:59 Uhr. Da solten wir doch mal eine Gelegenheit finden.
Dietmar


----------



## strandsucherin (6. Juli 2006)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Wir , 12 Leute, haben das mal wieder an einem erledigt. 175km, 3327hm. 10:30h, hammerharte Strecke, MTB pur, alles dabei was dazu gehört.



<--  und um genau DAS zu vermeiden suche ich noch ein paar Damen, die sich nicht gleich bei jeder kleinen Ausfahrt ein Rennen liefern müssen ...


ansonsten gibt es konkrete Termine für Ausfahrten hier --->
Bikepower-Leipzig
einfach anmelden; unter Bike-Dating sind meist 2 bis 3 Gelegenheiten pro Woche zu finden


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2006)

strandsucherin schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn hier auch noch ein paar Damen



gibt es denn hier auch ein paar in meinem Alter? Immer mit 20jährigen fahren, das macht mich so fertig...

Ja, hier gibts leider nicht so viele, die sich ernsthaft fürs MTB-CC interessieren. Kein Wunder bei dem Flachland. Dabei bedarf es eigentlich keines großen Aufwandes, mal die Radl ins Auto zu werfen und nach Grimma oder Jena zu fahren. Muß ja nicht gleich ne Arnetour werden. Oder Rennsteig - sorry Dietmar, das ist mir zu heftig!

wilhelm

PS das ist ja nett mit dem Bikepower aber ich glaube hier schaut im Moment noch der/die ein oder andre mehr rein.


----------



## LH_DJ (10. Juli 2006)

Das mit dem Rennsteig mach ich einmal im Jahr, ist auch kein Rennen sondern eine geführte Tour. Immer nur Auenwald kann auch keine Befriedigung sein. Mache doch im Allgemeinen auch nur gemäßigte Sachen,fahre mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Treffen tut man mich so selten, weil ich immer arbeite wenn andere frei haben und seit 2 Wochen haben wir einen weiteren Schreihals zu Hause. Am Dienstag werde ich wohl beim BDO dabei sein. Sehen wir uns da? Bin auch keine 20 mehr cxfahrer.
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MichaK. (22. Juli 2006)

LH_DJ schrieb:
			
		

> Du kennst noch nicht alle Jungs (Männer) hier. Blöd ist, dass ihr nie könnt wenn ich kann. Sonst hab ich immer Lust, mit anderen zu biken. Am WE war ich auf dem Rennsteig. Die letzte Bike schrieb" Cracks fahren die Strecke an 2 Tagen". Was bin ich dann? Wir , 12 Leute, haben das mal wieder an einem erledigt. 175km, 3327hm. 10:30h, hammerharte Strecke, MTB pur, alles dabei was dazu gehört. Gebt mir noch ein paar Tage und ihr lest meinen Bericht auf www.dorgas.de . Ansonsten müsst ihr mal klare Termine hier setzen, dann bin ich auch mal dabei. Sachen wie morgen vielleicht, Zeit mal sehen usw. das wird bei mir nichts, hab reichlich Verpflichtungen. Aber das Bikejahr ist ja noch lang, 31.12. 23:59 Uhr. Da solten wir doch mal eine Gelegenheit finden.
> Dietmar



Hi, habe das auch vor n paar Jahren gemacht, an 2 Tagen, an einem...uurg unmöglich für mich.
Auf dem Inselsberg (heisst der so?) waren die Beine dann sauer, geht auch nicht hochzufahren, da Trialstrecke.

Was geht denn so noch im Leipziger/Hallenser Umland so?

Bin letztens aufn Brocken ab Ilsenburg. war auch schön, nur sollte man wissen wenn man im Mai bei 20 Grad unten, oben bei geschätzten 10 ankommt, war nicht so dolle. da kurz angezogen.

MfG


----------



## TAL (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
nach langer Pause schaue ich endlich mal wieder in dieses Forum (meinen Benutzername war sogar gelöscht, oder ich hatte doch nen anderen). In den letzten Jahren bin ich einfach kaum noch zum Biken gekommen. Anfang September hätte ich dann allerdings endlich mal wieder Zeit mich mehr mit dem Biken zu beschäftigen und würde mich freuen, wenn man sich für einige Auf- und Abfahrten (halt ein Mix aus CC Tour und Trialpassagen) zusammenfinden könnte.
Wer darauf Lust hat, kann sich einfach mal melden...


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juli 2006)

Ab September gerne wieder auch technisch.

Kann derweil mal jemand mit ner Kettensäge die Mimo aufräumen? Da sind eindeutig ein paar Bäume zuviel quer im Weg. Achja, und auch an der Halde in Zschocher die Brombeerranken wegschneiden, hab mir schon mein neues Shirt zerrissen ....


----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2006)

Na das hört sich doch schon mal super an, ist ja nur noch etwas über nen Monat hin! Ich hoffe, das Wetter ist dann nicht schlagartig schlecht, wäre unfair, denn den Sommer über hatte ich kaum Zeit, abgesehen Fahrten von A nach B und zurück.

Gruß, Thomas

P.S. _Mimo_ ist mir kein Begriff, klär mich mal auf


----------



## matze81 (24. Juli 2006)

also wenn meine schulter wieder fitt ist bin ich auch wieder mit am start. sollte aber bis september kein problem sein, hab ja nun schon fast 4 wochen zwangspause hinter mir  

P.S.:  mimo sagt mir auch nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (24. Juli 2006)

fährt von euch einer morgn bei der hitze beim bdo mit? würde ja ganz gern mal vorbei schaun...aber die temperaturen sind um 6e doch schon noch ganz schön extrem...


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juli 2006)

matze81 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn meine schulter wieder fitt ist bin ich auch wieder mit am start. sollte aber bis september kein problem sein, hab ja nun schon fast 4 wochen zwangspause hinter mir
> 
> P.S.:  mimo sagt mir auch nix



Auch das Schlüsselbein? Oder Aussengelenk? Beileid.

Ich hab nach 4 Wochen wieder angefangen mit radeln und bin jetzt seit 1 Woche wieder vorsichtig unterwegs....erstmal die Ausdauer wieder nach vorn bringen. Und BDO fahr ich lieber noch nicht mit, wenn die wieder über die Reitwege rütteln..
Hitze ist aber kein Problem, hatte gestern einen Wasserverbrauch von 3 litern auf 90 km (ca. 4 std).

Mimo ist dieses Waldgelände mit den vielen Trümmern in der Parthenaue zwischen Seegeritz und Taucha. Ziemlich technisch zu fahren. Leicht zu erreichen über den Radweg entlang der Parthe ab Mariannenpark über den Baggersee Thekla (grün-weisse Markierungen beachten) oder von Taucha über die Straße nach Seegeritz und dann links am Ortsende Taucha in den Wald und gleich wieder rechts.


----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2006)

Was machen die denn vom BDO, fahren die da eine Tour. Ich bin leider nicht so ganz im Bilde. war vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal in den ihrem neuen Shop und bin demzufolge nicht so wirklich auf dem Laufenden.
Mitmachen würd ich schon. Muss man sich da Anmelden oder kann man einfach so hinzustoßen, wo gehts überhaupt los?


----------



## matze81 (24. Juli 2006)

@cx: Schulter war nach hinten ausgekugelt, zum glück wars die linke, mal sehn was der arzt morgen sagt, viell. kann ich dann auch langsam wieder anfangen, damit die kondi wiederkommt 

@TAL:  die dienstagstouren beim bdo gehen quer durchs leipziger unterholz, also auch immer mit technisch anspruchsvolleren passagen, helmpflicht, einfach am dienstag hinfahren und mitfahren, man muss sich nur direkt vor dem start in eine liste eintragen, ist auch hier unter "touren" nachzulesen, ansonsten gibts noch die rennradrunde am sonntag


----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2006)

Also dienstags 18 Uhr, ja? Das wärs ja, das würd ich dann morgen gleich machen.


Gruß, Thomas

P.S. @matze: bist du da auch dabei?


----------



## matze81 (24. Juli 2006)

@TAL: yap dienstag 18 uhr, kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, muss erstmal zum doc, hoffe ich kann endlich die orthese ablegen, danach werd ich mich erstmal auf nicht allzu unebenen strecken versuchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (24. Juli 2006)

Na dann kurier dich nur gut aus, so dass du dann im Herbst fit bist!

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## lcVIPER (28. Juli 2006)

strandsucherin schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es denn hier auch noch ein paar Damen die mit dem MTB den Wald und die singletrails unsicher machen?
> 
> Mir wird langsam langweilig immer nur mit den Jungs zu trainieren!


ich danken ihne dafür junge frau


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Also ich war am Dienstag bei der Tour vom BDO dabei - allerdings auch zum letzten Mal. Mir war schon klar, dass kein Rentner-Tempo gefahren wird, aber anstatt einer Tour hatte die Veranstaltung für mich eher den Charakter eines Rennens gehabt.

Einen Teil der Strecke kannte ich, da ich früher beim Rosental gewohnt hatte, aber viele Singletrails, besonders die in der Nähe des Kulkis, waren mir unbekannt. Allerdings musste ich mich vorwiegend aufs Treten konzentrieren, um nicht den Anschluss zu verlieren und werde die landschaftlich schönen Passagen wohl nie wieder finden. Schade eigentlich. Hin und wieder gabs auch mal den einen oder anderen Small-Talk, aber aufgrund des Tempos hielt sich dass eher in Grenzen

Hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass bei einer solchen _Tour_ das Tempo so arg hoch gehalten wird, zumal das bei den Ozonwerten sicherlich auch nicht wirklich gesund ist. Ich kann schon zügig fahren, aber bin seit ca. 4 Jahren nicht mehr richtig auf schnell unterwegs gewesen, eher so pendeln in und um die Stadt und ein paar Sprünge am Hafen. Mir fehlte da wohl die passende Kondition und mein Rad war, aufgrund der Rahmengröße, eher ungeeignet für. Hab zwar ne Lange Sattelstütze, aber auf Dauer ist die Körperhaltung dann trotzdem anstrengend.

Ich jedenfalls hatte mit einer leicht sportlich ambitionierten Tour gerechnet, so dass man auch was von seiner Umwelt und den schönen Singletrails mitbekommt - war mir ja leider nicht möglich. Nun gut, es gibt ja sicherlich noch andere, die nicht unbedingt den Racestyle fahren müssen, mit denen man die Trails dann vielleicht auch mal eher technisch fahren kann und nicht einfach nur durchhämmern.


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

TAL schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum letzten Mal... Charakter eines Rennens ... finden....
> 
> Gruß, Thomas



Tja, deswegen bin ich ja auch nicht mit am Dienstag  muß erst wieder Kondition aufbauen, und ohne extra-Testosteronzugabe dauert das im ALter etwas länger...

Ne im Ernst, die Kulkitour ist für die Jungs immer ein Grund zum Rasen; der Trail dort macht einfach je schneller desto mehr Spass. Lass dich davon nicht abschrecken sondern fahr dein Tempo und gut, der Jens wird schon auf dich warten - das hat er bei anderen auch immer gemacht. 

Ich kann dir aber die Trails auch alle zeigen, Jens hat die z.T. von mir und ich fahr z.Zt. eben (noch) was langsamer. Meld dich wenn du Lust hast ich muß bis nx.Freitag noch Kondition für die Alpen aufbauen, da zählt jede halbe Stunde Training.


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Also gewartet hat man auch, da kann ich nicht klagen.
Dass man die Singeltrails heizt soll ja auch so sein, aber wenn man den ganzen Weg schon Highspeed hat, dann fehlt (zumindest bei mir) die Power für die Trails. Ich habs bisher so gehalten, dass wenn ich irgendwohin zum Biken fahre, dass ich den Weg gemütlich angehe, um mich dann am Ziel austoben zu können.
Klaro können wir gerne mal nen Ründchen drehen, aber leicht wirds nicht, schau dir mal mein Radl an!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

Ja weiss schon was ein DS ist. Ich komm dann mit dem Singlespeeder. Heute abend wollte ich noch ne 1-2 h Runde drehen.


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Wann und wo???


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

20:00 an der Brücke der Pferderennbahn, so 1,5 h? Runde nach Absprache.


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Ist gebont, ich hoffe dein Tempo mithalten zu können!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

ok bis denn - Singelspeed 34-16 also immer schön 22 km/h


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Das lässt sich doch hören!
Bis dann, erkennst mich ja an meinem Bike.


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

Auweh, ich glaub das wird hart: für 19:30 ist Gewitter angesagt....na wenns nicht Bauklötze regnet, komm ich trotzdem.


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

Nun gut, ich hab erst einmal abgewartet, denn auch gestern sollte es schon regnen und nichts ist passiert. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt die Wetterfront anschaue, dann sieht das net so gut aus und etwas windiger ist es auch geworden. Wollen wir das lieber gleich auf Montag verlegen, sofern dir das passt?


Gruss, Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juli 2006)

Och ich fahr auch Montag noch mal. Aber der Schnitt wird von Tag zu Tag schneller .

Hab mir nur grad im halbdunkel die Bremsleitung abgerissen...


----------



## TAL (28. Juli 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Och ich fahr auch Montag noch mal. Aber der Schnitt wird von Tag zu Tag schneller .



Nun gut, das sollte ich mir das vielleicht doch noch einmal überlegen?! Besprechen wir einfach noch mal.




			
				cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir nur grad im halbdunkel die Bremsleitung abgerissen...



Das ist schlecht, ich hoffe das kannst du schnell wieder beheben. Schönes WE wünsche ich dir.


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## BlackHills (3. August 2006)

hey TAL
was kannst du genau zu dem Tempo sagen? weil schnell is relativ. Ich überlege auch schon seit geraumer zeit mitzufahren. Weiß aber nicht, ob ich mitkommen würde. Und hinterherhängen is auch *******.

Da würd ich mir lieber ein paar Trails von cxfahrer zeigen lassen  (*liebguck und frag*)

Also haste ein paar genaue Zahlen zum Schnitt?


----------



## TAL (3. August 2006)

Also einen Geschwindigkeitsmesser hatte ich nicht dabei, aber über 25 km/h waren es allemal. Also letztes bin ich ca. 22 km/h gefahren und das war deutlich langsamer als das Tempo bei der Tour!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. August 2006)

Also liebe Leut die letzte Tour hab ich gemacht und der Schnitt war hinterher 23km/h. Das war mit reichlich Unterholz und Pausen zum Abzupfen der Kletten.

Jens fährt auch nicht schneller (soweit ich mich erinnere) und er ist wohl nx. Woche wieder da. Die Tour wo TAL da ausgeknockt wurde hatte laut einem andren Teilnehmer einen Schnitt von knapp 29 kmh - vermutlich weil Basti die Tour geleitet hat; der will immer rasen. 
Nicht lang fragen mitfahren man stirbt schon nicht. Bin erst September wieder dabei.


----------



## BlackHills (3. August 2006)

alles klar. Danke für die Infos. Momentan macht meine rechte Schulter zwar noch Probleme:
Bin vor kurzem bei 30 sachen mit der besagten Schulter an einem Verkehrsschild auf der Prager Straße hängen geblieben. Das Schlüsselbein is geprellt. Aber am Samstag werd ich wohl wieder meine erste Tour machen.

Da ich zur Zeit Ferien hab, bin ich für so ziemlich alle Touren zu haben. Also wenn mal wer spontan ne Tour machen will. Bitte mal hier rein posten. Ihr könnt mich auch mit ICQ und MSN anschreiben. 312995182 bzw. [email protected]


Bis demnächst hoffentlich mal.  

BH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OstCoastRider (4. August 2006)

Hi Leutz
wer hatn lust ma mit nach kanuthain zu komm in den dirt park
wer das nicht kennt kuckn unter www.dirtpark-leipzig.de
da könnt ihr mal sehen was da so läuft


----------



## BlackHills (4. August 2006)

ich persönlich fahr eher weniger dirt...
aber wusste bis jetzt nicht mal, dass es einen gibt.

mit ab Samstag wieder aufs Bike steigen wird doch nichts. Da mir am Montag die Waisheitszähne gezogen wurden, bin ich die nächste Woche immer noch ein bissel außer Gefecht gesetzt. Hat der Doktor verordnet. Das bedeuted, dass ich jetzt insgesamt 2 Wochen kein Fahrrad gefahren bin / fahre.    

MfG     BH


----------



## Long John (18. August 2006)

Hat jemand lust, jetzt am WE 19. oder 20.8., mit zur halde Trages zu fahren. Wenn das wetter passt werd ich mich wohl an eínen von den beiden Tagen mal dahin auf den Weg begeben. War bestimmt schon ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr dort.
Also, wenn jmd. mitfahren will/möchte einfach posten.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## BlackHills (18. August 2006)

shit...
mein fahrrad bekommt grad ne neue Felge verpasst. Ich kann es erst Montag Nachmittag wieder abholen. Dabei würd ich auch übelst gern mal wieder dahin fahren.
Shit. Anderer Tag geht nicht? Ansonnsten viel Spass.   BH


----------



## bigmad (31. August 2006)

Heute vlt. jemand Lust auf eine Runde ab 16.00 Uhr? Länge und Strecke relativ egal, gemütlich aber nicht bummeln, Treffpunkt irgendwo relativ zentral in L.E. ?

Hauptsache vor 20.15 Uhr zurück, wegen fehlendem Licht!


----------



## BlackHills (31. August 2006)

geht auch ab 16.30 Uhr?
hab 15.00 noch einen Arzttermin und muss danach erstmal nach 
Hause. Könnte so 16.30 Im Zentrum sein. So Augustusplatz am Brunnen oder so was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerhorst (31. August 2006)

Bei mir gehts heute nicht, aber evt. morgen oder am WE. Hast du da evt. Zeit und lust? Wo fährst du in der Regel lang?
mfg Bunkerhorst


----------



## bigmad (31. August 2006)

16.30 uhr ist auch i.o., treffpunkt wäre im clara park an der warze, augustusplatz ist auch okay, aber gern auch woanders. tour habe ich noch nicht parat, fällt einem aber schnell was ein


----------



## BlackHills (31. August 2006)

sorry. du musstest sicherlich irgendwo warten. der beschissene Zahnarzt hat ewig gedauert. Die geben einem einen Termin und lassen mich dann ne halbe Stunde warten. Nervig. Hoffe du konntest trotzdem ne Runde fahren. 
Gegen eine Tour morgen hätte ich nichts, aber dann erst Nachmittag.
@Bigmad: Hast du da auch Zeit?

MfG      BH


----------



## bigmad (31. August 2006)

hm, jo - war keiner da.

Fahre morgen auch wieder eine Runde, gerne auch eher .... bin da für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## BlackHills (31. August 2006)

habe doch schon eher zeit.

was haltet ihr von 14.00 Uhr treffen? Von mir aus Zentral (Augustusplatz). Können uns auch am Clara Park treffen. Wo es dir / euch besser passt.

MfG   BH


----------



## Bunkerhorst (31. August 2006)

Wie lang ( Zeit / Kilometer ) sind meist deine Touren und wann/wo trefft ihr euch morgen genau? 

mfg Bunkerhorst


----------



## BlackHills (1. September 2006)

wenn es nach mir ginge 13.00 Uhr Mendelbrunnen (aufm Augustusplatz).

Passt das bei euch? Kommt ihr bei jedem Wetter? Bei Regen hätt ich nicht unbedingt Bock. Bei leichtem Niesel komm ich.

Na ich würd sagen dass wir ja so 2 - 3 Stündchen fahren könnten. Aber das muss man ja nicht festlegen. Wenn du irgendwie auf einmal keine Zeit mehr habt, kann man sich ja spontan trennen. Aber erwartet nicht zu viel. Habe keine Fox Fork, nen XTR Umwerfer oder ein X0 Schaltwerk. Aber ich denk das wird schon passen. Wir sind ja hier nicht in den Alpen     

Also bis morgen dann. Bin schon heiß. Ich guck dann morgen nochmal rein, wie es bei euch mit den Zeiten aussieht. Wenn ihr es 13.00 Uhr noch nicht schafft, dann schreibt einfach eine andere Zeit. Ich richte mich danach...
   Cya



edit: muss leider doch absagen. Bei mir is noch etwas dazwischen gekommen. Ich hoffe es klappt trotzdem bald mal. Hab keinen Bock mehr allein zu fahren...

Also bis bald mal und euch beiden viel Spass.   BH


----------



## bigmad (1. September 2006)

BlackHills schrieb:
			
		

> Habe keine Fox Fork, nen XTR Umwerfer oder ein X0 Schaltwerk. Aber ich denk das wird schon passen. Wir sind ja hier nicht in den Alpen



Technik ungleich Fahrtechnik !

Da Biken mittlerweile mein erstes und einziges Hobby ist, darf ich aber auch träumen und investieren ... oder?

Fahrtechnisch sieht es aber anders aus, bin noch nichteinmal ein Jahr unterwegs, logisch was rauskommt - oder? 

Marco aus dem "Preisser" hängt mich auf technischen Passagen sowas von ab (auf Singlespeed) also mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Es geht ums fahren und nicht um das was man an Geld unter sich hat. 

Btw. ich kann heute am Mendelbrunnen 13.00 Uhr sein. Würde dann ab Clara Park rechts vom Flussbecken nach Norden fahren. Waldweg, eine Halde rauf bischen Strecke usw. nix grosses. 

Kenne aber nach wie vor nix grosses in LE, bin also gern auch Mitfahrer


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. September 2006)

Hi!

Also ich denk mal, dass ich heute nicht mitkomme. Bin erst vor kurzem aufgestanden und somit ist 13.00 Uhr für mich etwas früh   . Morgen würde ich aber auf jeden Fall mitkommen, da´s Wetter recht schön werden soll. 

mfg Bunkerhorst


----------



## BlackHills (1. September 2006)

tja also wie gesagt. ich kann heut nicht weil meine eltern morgen ausm urlaub wiederkommen (weshalb ich auch morgen nicht kann) und ich heue noch die ganze wohnung putzen muss. Könnte erst ab Sonntag wieder. Aber das is auch nicht sicher.

Hofe es klappt bald mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. September 2006)

*lach* einen ganzen Tag für Wohnung putzen - wenn das unsere Tochter mal damals gemacht hätte - sah immer aus wie Großparty wenn wir weg waren ..... sehr vorbildlich!

Ich fahre heute nachmittag ab ca. 17:30 - 18:00 mal ne Runde, wenn da noch jemand mitwill, SMS an nulleinssiebnsechs-50215802.

@bigmad: wenn du mit Marco fährst, mach dir keine Sorgen um dein Training...der MUSS immer schneller als alle anderen sein .


----------



## bigmad (1. September 2006)

Bin 2-3x mit Marco unterwegs gewesen (Preisser Samstagstour) ausserdem hat er meinen LRS eingespeicht und das hervorragend! Ja er fährt beeindruckend und hat sich immer fair verhalten (was Geschwindigkeit angeht) aber wenn er mal kurz Blut geleckt hatte .... ohje. Hat was drauf, fährt anscheinend sogar noch lieber Downhill!

Ich geh' nachher Badminton spielen, auch fett. Tour mit CXFahrer ist natürlich verlockend, aber da ist wieder das leidige Lichtthema.... sonst wären ja "nur" 2 Stunden die smooth zu fahren sind.

Samstag bin ich nicht da, also Sonntag @Aufräumer und Langschläfer


----------



## harke (1. September 2006)

fahrt ihr alle rennrad???


----------



## BlackHills (1. September 2006)

also ich fahr CC...

Wäre nur Sonntag Abend ne kleine Runde dabei. Ansonnsten muss ich passen...       

    Schönes WE erstmal. Montag geht Schule wieder los


----------



## harke (1. September 2006)

CC?

kannst du mich mal aufklären bin in dem bereich leider noch jungfrau :/


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. September 2006)

CC steht für Cross-Country und bedeutet glaube soviel wie Waldwege und nicht allzu hartes Gelände fahren. Das meist mit Hardtails oder evt. Fullies, die relativ wenig Federweg haben. Hoffe das stimmt so.


----------



## harke (1. September 2006)

jo is right 

horsti, kannst du mir sagen ob sich ein 52 er rahmen gut macht für nen knapp 2m fahreroder ist davor generell abzuraten wenn auch mal paar km gefahren werden sollen?


----------



## Bunkerhorst (1. September 2006)

Kein Plan ( bin selber nicht gerade der Fachmann auf diesem Gebiet ). Ich würds an deiner Stelle einfach ausprobieren, wenn es denn geht. Ist wohl glaube ich das Beste.


----------



## st!cky duck (1. September 2006)

Hi!

Ich wollte erstmal Hallo sagen. 
Euer Thread hat es mir besonders angetan, hab ihn mir von Seite 1 bis jetzt komplett reingezogen.  
Ich hoffe, ich passe hier überhaupt rein. Die letzten Jahre war ich nämlich faul wie ein Strumpf, kein Sport, nix. Aber inzwischen fahr ich seit Anfang Juni ziemlich regelmässig Rad und hab auch Spass dran. Einige der von Euch genannten Touren sowohl in Richtung Nord (an der Luppe) als auch südlich (Cossi etc.) hab ich auch schon unter die Räder genommen.
Als Stift bin ich am Hafen "rumgecrosst", so Ende Siebziger Anfang Achtziger. Da gabs leider noch nicht so ne Technik wie heute. Aber das 26er mit gekürzten Schutzblechen war "echt cross"!
Mein Bike ist allerdings weder ein MTB noch ein RR, sondern so ne "eierlegende Allerweltswollmilchsau".  
(Hoffentlich schlägt mich keiner deswegen)  

Soweit erstmal, Grüsse an alle Leipziger Biker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. September 2006)

harke schrieb:
			
		

> jo is right
> 
> horsti, kannst du mir sagen ob sich ein 52 er rahmen gut macht für nen knapp 2m fahreroder ist davor generell abzuraten wenn auch mal paar km gefahren werden sollen?



Unter 54.5 (21.5 Zoll) gehts nicht. Ich bin 2.02 und 56 cm ist grad so ok, da ich gerne technisch bergab fahre. Für Touren wäre 58.5 cm sicher besser.
Was die Einstufung in "CC" usw. angeht - ein ATB ist sicher nicht geeignet, wenn man ein wenig schneller nicht nur auf Radwegen unterwegs sein will (die Klappradfraktion kommt da zwar auch überall hin, aber eben etwas langsamer...). 13cm Federweg stören hier in L.E. aber auch nicht.


----------



## BlackHills (2. September 2006)

sagt mal wie schafft ihr es eigentlich Bilder von euch und euren Bikes bei eurem Profil mit reinzustellen? Kann mir mal jemand sgen wie das geht? Bin anscheinend zu dämlich.


----------



## bigmad (2. September 2006)

Ich bin 200cm und habe mir meinen Rahmen anfertigen lassen, ist auch nur reichlich 54cm hoch aber dafür ordentlich langes Oberrohr, so dass eine sehr gestreckte Position erreicht wird. Gefällt mir und so war es auch gedacht!

Bei 2 Meter würde ich nicht unter 54cm anfangen (Obwohl es auch welche gibt die gern kleinere Rahmen fahren)
Kalle Nicolai hat auch gemeint, dass ich eigentlich einen höheren bräuchte, wir haben uns auf den kleineren Rahmen geeinigt, denn sonst geht zuviel Wendigkeit verloren und auch der Schwerpunkt wird zu schlecht. 

Ich bin super zufrieden und habe mich daran gewöhnt, solltest aber trotzdem alles vorher mal fahren, denn Kurbellänge, Schrittlänge, Armlänge und Oberrohrlänge sowie Lenkwinkel sind nicht unerheblich ausschlaggebend, ob Du Dich wohlfühlst oder nicht.

Btw. ist nun jemand morgen unterwegs? Brauch noch Training für ein Taunuswochenende in 2 Wochen


----------



## st!cky duck (2. September 2006)

Ich werd wohl morgen ne Runde drehen, so ab 16.30/17.00 Uhr.
Wahrscheinlich Cossi oder so. Falls das Wetter halbwegs so wie heute mitspielt.
Zumindest ohne Dauerregen.


----------



## BlackHills (2. September 2006)

okay... ich und blueyersey drehen morgen ne runde um den markleeberger see. Wer mitkommen möchte, wir können uns ja um 12 auf der Plattform treffen. Ich und Blue Yersey warten bis 5 nach 12 auf der Plattform. Die is da auf der Seite wo die Straßenbahnendstelle ist (in der nähe vom agra gelände). da is auch ein leckerer grieche. dort wo sie die uferpromenade bauen. Also wir würden uns freuen, wenn noch jemand mitkommen möchte. späten nachmittag kann ich leider nicht mitfahren, deswegen so "zeitig". Also bis morgen vllt. 

   BH


----------



## st!cky duck (3. September 2006)

Ich fahr immer erst späten Nachmittag, vielleicht treff ich trotzdem mal jemand von Euch. Schwarzes Bike, schwarze Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st!cky duck (7. September 2006)

Hi!
Hab heute kurzentschlossen noch ne schöne Runde gedreht (wegen der Kürze der Zeit keine Ankündigung): Hahnholz, Elsterradweg, Cossi/Bistumshöhe, bis runter zum Zwenkauer Loch.
Weiß zufällig jemand, wie schnell das Wasser jetzt steigt? Denn lange wird die schmale Landverbindung nach (ex-)Eythra sicher nicht mehr existieren...
Gereizt hat es mich schon, rüberzufahren und dann über Zitzschen zurück.
Bin dann aber doch Richtung Belantis, war besser so weil inzwischen ein ziemlich mistiger Wind aufkam.
Insgesamt aber geile Tour (36,5km), hat richtig Spaß gemacht und die Kondition hat auch gestimmt. 
Sollte man eigentlich auf längere Fahrten (ausser zu Trinken natürlich) Traubenzucker oder sowas mitnehmen?


----------



## st!cky duck (8. September 2006)

Ist so ruhig hier, liest denn keiner mehr mit?


----------



## TAL (9. September 2006)

Doch doch, aber nur gefahren bin ich in letzter Zeit nicht. Das liegt vornehmlich daran, dass die Touren eher nicht das sind, wonach ich gesucht habe. Zumindest bei der einen, wo ich mitgefahren bin (darüber hatte ich aber schon berichtet).


Gruß, Thomas


----------



## BlueYersey (9. September 2006)

TAL schrieb:
			
		

> Das liegt vornehmlich daran, dass die Touren eher nicht das sind, wonach ich gesucht habe.


was suchst du denn?
hätte heute vielleicht jemand lust ne runde zu drehen - solang das wetter hält??


----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

Würde mich heute zwischen 15.00 - 16.00 Uhr jemandem anschliessen oder andersrum


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2006)

Mach einfach nen konkreten Vorschlag. Irgendwie MUSS ich mich heut noch bewegen...


----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

15.30 Uhr an der Warze treffen. Tour nach Norden oder Süden? Mir egal! Habe Zeit bis 19.30 Uhr.

Ist das konkret genug?


----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

Bin dann 15.30 Uhr im Zetkin Park/Rodelberg. Wenn jemand mag, ist er da, ansonsten mache ich alleine eine Strecke klar.

Groß und weisses Hardtail, dürfte auszumachen sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2006)

Gähn..ok...bin da. Wie wärs mit Tagebau Merseburg, viel Gekurbel, ca. 60 km? Nur als Vorschlag.

Weiss...äh grau, gro0es Fully.


----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

Klar, Du machst die Tour... den Tagebau kenne ich nicht. Wenn's keine Race wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

Herzlichen Dank an die beiden die heute gefahren sind, waren reichlich 60km und schöne Passagen! 

Habe nur gerade gesehen, das ich mein Schaltwerkskäfig zerlegt habe (unterwegs ein Ast verfangen) KAUFT KEINE X.O. Carbondinger, die sind leicht, schalten knackig, sehen gut aus, aber halten NIX aus!

Das ist schon das zweite!


----------



## st!cky duck (9. September 2006)

Hoffentlich lacht mich keiner aus, bin heute leider mit der Tagebaudurchquerung (Zwenkau) gescheitert. Hab keinen Weg gefunden, der zu der Landbrücke nach Eythra runterführt und war letzten Endes echt froh, als ich aus dem Abraumdünen-Gewirr wieder raus war. Ausgezahlt hat sich allerdings, dass ich inzwischen scheinbar doch ne ganz gute Kondition hab, sonst wär ich bei dem Gekraxel aufgeschmissen gewesen. Das war eigentlich mehr "Bergsteigen mit Fahrrad". Näxmal fahr ich wohl doch lieber drumrum oder versuch die Durchquerung bei Zwenkau, dort müsste es ja gehen.

Eure Abfahrtszeit hab ich leider nicht geschafft, und bei 60km wär ich Euch sicher eher ein Bremsklotz gewesen.
Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mal. Grüße aus Leipzig-West!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2006)

@ bigmad: ne, oder? Aber es hat doch noch geschaltet? Ich glaubs nicht.

@ stickiduck: wenn der Damm dort noch da ist, dann kann man auch zu dem noch runterfahren, und zwar durch die Abraumkieshaufen. Einfach den Spuren folgen. Ist zum Schluß etwas steil, aber geht zu fahren (zumindest mit nem MTB ) . Ansonsten ist AFAIK es im Loch unten recht rappelig, weil die Planierraupen so schöne Spuren machen. Es gibt (?) eine Querung wenn man sich an der Nordkante links hält östlich Zwenkau.


----------



## bigmad (9. September 2006)

@cxfahrer

die mittlere Niete des Käfigs ist einseitig geplatzt/ausgerissen, Schaltrollen laufen oben und unten noch gerade und sind fest, man kann so fahren aber sinnloser Zustand. 

Ich versuche nachher "aus 2 mach 1", denn bei meinem anderen ist genau dieser Teil ganz. Mag die SRAM Dinger, aber das nächste wird dann auf jeden Fall Metall an der Stelle.

Oder ich lass' mir was bauen  ... ohne schrauben wär's doch langweilig


----------



## st!cky duck (9. September 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> @ stickiduck: wenn der Damm dort noch da ist, dann kann man auch zu dem noch runterfahren, und zwar durch die Abraumkieshaufen. Einfach den Spuren folgen. Ist zum Schluß etwas steil, aber geht zu fahren (zumindest mit nem MTB ) . Ansonsten ist AFAIK es im Loch unten recht rappelig, weil die Planierraupen so schöne Spuren machen.



Der Damm ist noch da, aber ich hab wohl einen verkehrten Weg gewählt, jedenfalls war definitiv kein Durchkommen. Und so ganz geheuer war mir das Abraumgebiet auch nicht grade, zum Glück wars wenigstens trocken. 
Und einfach irgendwo steil runterfahren verbot sich sowieso (hab ja kein MTB).
Ich wär so stolz gewesen, wenn ich später mal hätte erzählen können, ich bin da unten durchgefahren. Hat nicht sollen sein. Dafür wars ne erstklassige Survival-Erfahrung. Ich war gar nicht mehr so weit von der Landbrücke weg, aber es war geländemässig nicht mehr machbar. Der Rückweg war das Schlimmste.  
Wie schon gesagt, untrainiert hätte das böse ausgehen können. Ab in den Erfahrungsschatz.
Ich überleg schon, ob ich morgen zur Abwechslung mal rein Asphalt fahre. 



			
				cxfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt (?) eine Querung wenn man sich an der Nordkante links hält östlich Zwenkau.



Die dürfte sicher etwas weniger abenteuerlich sein, muss ich auf jeden Fall mal bei Gelegenheit versuchen.

Habt Ihr bei Eurer heutigen Tour (Merseburger TB) wenigstens richtige Trails gehabt, oder auch teilweise "wildes" Gelände?


----------



## st!cky duck (9. September 2006)

felixthewolf schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> Ich komme gerade von einer klasse MTB-O tour.
> Ich war mit Basti (hier im Forum eher unbekannt aber bei den BDO-Touren immer vorne mit dabei) unterwegs.
> ...



Ich weiss, der Beitrag ist über ein Jahr alt. Aber der ging mir heute auch durch den Kopf. Ihr seid damals sicher auch ungefähr in der Gegend gewesen, wie ich heute. Das Abraum-Gebiet darf man nicht unterschätzen, erst recht wenn es nicht trocken ist. Ich hab eigentlich sogar damit gerechnet/befürchtet, auf treibsandähnliche Stellen zu stossen, war zum Glück aber nicht so.
Naja, ich hab es, ebenso wie Ihr, so gewollt - und grad noch rechtzeitig die Notbremse gezogen. Hatte irgendwie keine Lust, an einer Stelle abzurutschen wo ich nicht mehr wegkomme.

Mal noch zwei Bilder von heute, ist zwar hier im Thread unüblich, hoffentlich stört Ihr Euch nicht dran.
Falsche Bildreihenfolge, das 2. ist vorher aufgenommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2006)

Sind doch informativ, die Bilder; hätte nicht gedacht, daß da erst sowenig Wasser drin ist. Kann man also noch runterfahren. 
Da wo Felix damals lang ist war ich damals auch schon öfter durch, allerdings macht sich das besser zu Fuß, weil der Sand doch sehr lose ist. Spaßig daran ist inzwischen v.a., daß das Wasser zwischen den Hügelkämmen steht - das bedingt dann nasse Füße oder große Umwege....

Ich bin jahrelang da unten durch, ist interessant zu sehen wie sich sowas verändert. Bin auch noch 95 durch den jetzigen Cospudi unten durch. Aber seit ich mit Felix und den andren geradelt bin, finde ich Trails interessanter als Schotterpisten für Muldenkipper.


----------



## st!cky duck (10. September 2006)

Hi!

Leider werd ich gezwungenermaßen bischen pausieren müssen. Mich hat's heute geerdet. Platzwunde an der Stirn (genäht), linker Arm ziemlich mit Schürfwunden demoliert und wahrscheinlich ne Rippe gebrochen.
Shit, das war so ne schöne Tour, erst Pleißeradweg, dann ab Gaschwitz Neue Harth, unten um den Zwenkauer drumrum, dann durch Zwenkau nach Eythra.
Wollte dann eigentlich auf der anderen Seite über Knautnaundorf zurück.
Naja, dann eben später mal. 

P.S. Hab ein Panoramabild vom Tagebau gemacht, kann ich aber leider nicht hochladen, da immer noch knapp 130kB groß.
Fall es jemand haben möchte, per Mail.


----------



## BlackHills (11. September 2006)

würd mich freuen, wenn du es mal an [email protected] schickst.

Wie is dir denn das passiert? Reiner fahrfehler?
Wünsch dir Gute Besserung. Is halt doch nicht ganz ungefährlich...

   MfG    BH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## st!cky duck (11. September 2006)

Tja, bin ne Schräge runtergefahren und hab nicht gleich zu Beginn Tempo rausgenommen. Dann hab ich zuviel Speed draufgekriegt und bin unten auch noch in losen Kies gekommen. Was dann folgte, muss so ne Art Kopfsprung in den Dreck gewesen sein.
Zum Glück waren Leute in der Nähe, die mir erstmal geholfen haben und ich hatte auch bissel Verbandszeug dabei. Anschliessend bin ich ganz sachte nach Zwenkau ins Krankenhaus geradelt und hab mich zusammenflicken lassen.


----------



## BlueYersey (11. September 2006)

klingt zwar alles nich gut und man kommt wieder ins grübeln über die eigne fahrweise und so, aber nichts desto trotz: 
hätte mal wieder jemand lust abends ne runde zu drehn? jetz is in der schule noch nich soo viel los, drum geht das noch, ansonsten halt am we...
aber sagtmal bitte bescheid, wenn jemand was plant


----------



## Long John (11. September 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> klingt zwar alles nich gut und man kommt wieder ins grübeln über die eigne fahrweise und so, aber nichts desto trotz:
> hätte mal wieder jemand lust abends ne runde zu drehn? jetz is in der schule noch nich soo viel los, drum geht das noch, ansonsten halt am we...
> aber sagtmal bitte bescheid, wenn jemand was plant



Dienstag abend Bdo- Tour ab 18 Uhr, Helm und Licht mitbringen!


----------



## st!cky duck (11. September 2006)

BlueYersey schrieb:
			
		

> klingt zwar alles nich gut und man kommt wieder ins grübeln über die eigne fahrweise...



Ich will auch keinem das Fahren vermiesen, aber lasst das Risiko nicht aus dem Auge. Hab eigentlich trotzdem noch Glück gehabt, auch wenn es ne Weile dauert, bis ich wieder auf'm Damm bin. 
Aber dann fahr ich auch wieder, wenn's dieses Jahr noch gutes Wetter dazu gibt. 
Will ja wenigstens nochmal ne Tour machen, wie sie gestern eigentlich sein sollte  (über 50km, waren ja dort schon über 25km).


----------



## BlueYersey (16. September 2006)

bestünde heute gegen nachmittag bei jemanden bedarf nach ner kleinen ausfahrt?


----------



## Bunkerhorst (16. September 2006)

Was wäre denn bei dir klein? Ich hab heute nochma vor so ca. 30 km abzuspulen. Könnte von 3 bis halb 5.

mfG Bunkerhorst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (16. September 2006)

jo, so in der drehe dacht ich auch...
zeit is auch ok...hast du schon ne richtung im kopf??


----------



## Bunkerhorst (16. September 2006)

Nöö kein Plan


----------



## BlueYersey (16. September 2006)

tja, mit 30km lässt sich auch nich soo viel anfangen...
na weiß nich: markleeber see, den fluss am hafen bissel runterfahrn...ick weeßet nich, aber das wärn meine mageren einfälle


----------



## Bunkerhorst (16. September 2006)

Hm naja ansonsten verschieben wir das auf nächste Woche. Da können wir auch ne größere Runde und Black Hills würde evt. auch mitkommen.


----------



## BlueYersey (16. September 2006)

ja, von mir aus...

aber ma was andres: kennst du black hills??


----------



## Bunkerhorst (16. September 2006)

Naja was heisst kennen. Ich schreibe mit ihm ab und zu über ICQ seit ner kl. weile...


----------



## BlackHills (16. September 2006)

so. ja bin auch dafür, dass wir mal ne kleine (oder große) Runde drehen.

Klar kennen wir uns. Aber wie gesagt nur über ICQ, da touren bisher noch nicht geklappt haben...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. September 2006)

...fahre immer gern ne tour mit, und ich glaube ich kenne seit der letzten bdo-runde (tagebau zwenkau - sehr angenehm!) auch einige von euch (bin aber noch recht neu in LPZ)... für ausfahrten bin ich immer zu haben, allerdings unter der woche erst so ab 18h, wochenende ist aber kein problem


----------



## Long John (17. September 2006)

hat jmd. noch Lust auf ne runde. vielleicht Schönau, Bienitz, Schkeuditz


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2006)

Ich fahr so gegen 13:45 mit meiner Frau mal ne gaaaaaaanz gemütliche Runde zum Kulki, übers Körnerdenkmal...gestern 80 km Mimo (ist wieder frei, danke an den Unbekannten mit der Motorsäge!) und Parthenaue/Oberholz; heute ist relaxen angesagt.

Der Trail übrigens den du mir zwischen B2 und Umspannwerk beschrieben hast, ist gut! Müssen wir nochmal fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (17. September 2006)

Ja das isser, vielleicht am Dienstag, bis denne


----------



## saifa (19. September 2006)

na guten tag...wollt mal ein hallo in die leipziger runde werfen...


----------



## BlackHills (20. September 2006)

servus


----------



## saifa (20. September 2006)

wie gehts euch denn so? alles frisch im gebüsch? ;-)


----------



## BlackHills (21. September 2006)

jojo passt nochalles. 
wer hat morgen nachmittag bock auf eine Runde? Aber nich allzuspät, weil es ja zeitiger dunkel wird und ich mal richtig fahren möchte. so gegen 4?

Interessenten bitte melden...   MfG    BH


----------



## saifa (21. September 2006)

passt noch alles?
hört sich nich so prall an...


----------



## cxfahrer (23. September 2006)

Kennt jemand eine Verbindung vom Lindenthaler Wäldchen nach Plaußig (Mimo), ohne nur auf Straße durchs Messegelände zu fahren?
Vom Wäldchen bis Wiederitzsch ist mir klar (der Feldweg am Friedhof). 
Danach durchs Messegelände (blöd) und auf der Straße nach Plaußig (noch blöder). Da muß es doch was andres geben!


----------



## saifa (4. Oktober 2006)

ney sorry


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2006)

Bevor das hier alles im Blödsinn versandet :

Ich habhier mal ne Runde hochgeladen, die ich ab und an gern fahr und die für BDO zu lang ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radsportpepe (12. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

wieviel km entspricht die Runde ca??


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2006)

ca. 80 - 90 km, jenachdem ob man Waldsteinberg und Pomßen mitnimmt. Und wie oft man sich verfährt (hab es selbst noch nie ohne verfahren geschafft).


----------



## Radsportpepe (17. Oktober 2006)

mmh das ist ja doch schon ein stückchen für MTB verhältnisse

[email protected]


----------



## BlackHills (17. Oktober 2006)

aber zu machen  --> ne schöne Tagestour. hoffentlich find ich nochmal zeit, dass zu fahren, bevor das thermometer unter 0°C rutscht. 

MfG     Hannes


----------



## Long John (26. Oktober 2006)

so bin wieder on. umzug ist auch fertsch. werd vielleicht mal die Runde von CX am wochenende fahren, vorausgesetzt das wetter passt. vielleicht fährt ja jmd mit.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. November 2006)

Moin !

Haben gestern die Tour vom cxfahrer getestet... kann man nur empfehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2006)

Dankedanke - da hast du gestern aber ordentlich Gegenwind gehabt!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. November 2006)

ohja, sehr richtig... auf dem freien gelände hats teilweise ordentlich gepustet ...aber ist ja ein guter trainingseffekt ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (1. November 2006)

heho komme auch aus leipzig -.- sagt mal ich hab einiges von den touren vom bdo gehöhrt was hat das damit auf sich?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. November 2006)

die Touren macht Jens vom cyclecollege, ist immer ganz angenehm  

Dienstags 18h am bdo => helm + licht ist pflicht


----------



## Salera (3. November 2006)

Hallo!

Ich bin neu in Leipzig und wollte mal fragen, ob mir einer sagen kann

OB
WO und
WANN

man mit anderen Bikern Cross- oder Straße fahren kann?
Gibt es eventuell Vereine, Clubs, feste Treffen?

Hilfe wäre sehr nett!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2006)

Versuchs mal bei denen hier , und ich glaube da gibt es als Parallelwelt auch ein Rennradforum für Leipzig (hab ich mal dort irgendwie gefunden). 

Ansonsten bist du mit Cross auch beim BDO gern gesehen (Licht+Helm) und Rennradeln ist hier doch eh blöd.....


----------



## peso (3. November 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...und ich glaube da gibt es als Parallelwelt auch ein Rennradforum für Leipzig (hab ich mal dort irgendwie gefunden).



Rennradliste Leipzig


----------



## dkc-live (3. November 2006)

brauch ich ein kräftiges licht oder reicht das led licht im cannondale vorbau ?
bzw wo fahrt ihr lang?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2006)

dkc-live schrieb:


> brauch ich ein kräftiges licht oder reicht das led licht im cannondale vorbau ?
> bzw wo fahrt ihr lang?


Naja im Dunklen durch den matschigen Wald so schnell wie möglich (Bilder von Jens) ne Cateye 5er LED ist da schon echt wenig. Mirage 5W reicht aber grad so. 

@peso: wollte morgen abseits des Asphalts fahren (vormittags) - wenn du deine Radklamotten trotzdem wäschst....  kann man ja vielleicht was vereinbaren.


----------



## peso (3. November 2006)

> @peso: wollte morgen abseits des Asphalts fahren (vormittags) - wenn du deine Radklamotten trotzdem wäschst....  kann man ja vielleicht was vereinbaren.



Sehr gerne. Bedenke bitte bei möglicher Streckenwahl, daß ich mit dem Quervelo unterwegs bin, keine MTB habe. Zeit und Ort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2006)

peso schrieb:


> Sehr gerne. Bedenke bitte bei möglicher Streckenwahl, daß ich mit dem Quervelo unterwegs bin, keine MTB habe. Zeit und Ort?



So grob um zehn. Ich wohne in Schleußig, also entweder dort oder an der Rennbahnbrücke oder mach einen Vorschlag. 
Wir werden schon ne Strecke finden. So zwei Stunden +-?

PS: soll ich mit Tomslicks fahren? Singlespeed passt wohl eher nicht so...


----------



## peso (3. November 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...oder an der Rennbahnbrücke...



Damit ist die Pferderennbahn gemeint? Dann finde ich das. 10:00.

2h sind mir recht. War heute schon recht heftig.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2006)

Ok bis denn - ich geh vorher nicht nochmal in Netz warte dann dort ca. 10 min.


----------



## Long John (3. November 2006)

Wollt am Sonntag noch ne runde drehen. Morgen geht leider nicht. Wie siehts aus Moe oder Cx?? Würde mir halt gerne mal Beucha und Umgebung anschauen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. November 2006)

Öööh ja...schon...ist halt weit und bei dem Wetter...aber man kann ja zur Not mit dem Auto hinfahren wenns zu schlecht ist und dannn bischen in Waldsteinberg rumfahren. Morgen abend nochmal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. November 2006)

@dkc-live: hab selbst die mirage 10w, komme damit prima klar, das fernlicht leuchtet dir auch singletrails absolut tauglich aus (bin überzeugter funzel-am-helm-befestiger)

@longjohn: bin dieses we mal wieder im süden, wenn sonntag dann nur spätnachmittag/abend - aber vielleicht wirds nächste woche ja was (wenns regnen sollte gern auch mal alternativ abends auf ein kaltgetränk ;-)   ansonsten versuch ich kommenden di. wieder die bdo-runde mitzufahren


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2006)

Und? Jemand heut früh unterwegs (ich weiß, es regnet)?

edith: fahr ich eben alleine

käthe: lecker Schlammpackung!


----------



## skydancer (5. November 2006)

Hi cxfahrer,
kannst du mir sagen ,ob man schon um den Tagebau Zwenkau und Markleeberg  fahren kann ohne dabei einen Rüffel vom Wachschutz zu bekommen?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. November 2006)

Zwenkau gibts kein Wachschutz (gabs zumindests bislang nicht). Markkleeberg auch nicht mehr.
Espenhain hab ich noch welche rumfahren sehen, aber bin ich trotzdem schon öfter rum. Mehr als rauswerfen können Sie einen ja nicht. 

Allerdings hat der Wachschutz folgenden Grund: bei Flutung der Restlöcher wird der Hang aufgeweicht und kommt dann mal ins rutschen...gabs in Zwenkau schon, da waren dann mal *schwupps* so 100x100m samt Weg und allem im Loch verschwunden (ist schon ein paar Jahre her) - na und da möchte man dann nicht irgendwen wieder rausgraben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. November 2006)

also ich bin schon durchgefahren .. is aber 3 -6 monate her -.-
menno ich will endlich mein bike die reifen hab ich aj schon


----------



## bigmad (17. November 2006)

Fährt jemand am WE? Würde gern mal wieder unter Leute und bin nun wieder gesund und motiviert...


----------



## skydancer (20. November 2006)

@cxfahrer
Gibt es schon eine durchgehende und mit dem Bike fahrbare Verbindung vom Störmthaler See zum Markleeberger See? Wenn man in Espenhain starten will ,wo ist da der beste Einstieg ins Gelände ?
Gib mir da mal eine Empfehlung.
Skydancer


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2006)

skydancer schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> Gibt es schon eine durchgehende und mit dem Bike fahrbare Verbindung vom Störmthaler See zum Markleeberger See? Wenn man in Espenhain starten will ,wo ist da der beste Einstieg ins Gelände ?
> Gib mir da mal eine Empfehlung.
> Skydancer



Bin ich erst Samstag gefahren, schöne Pisten zum Heizen: 
Zum einen kommt man an der Nordostkante auf breiten Pisten von Markkleeberg bis Espenhain und zurück. Man muß von/auf die Landstraße a n dieser supersteilen Rampe beim ABzweig nach Dreiskau (ca.) wechseln. Von Leipzig kommend kann man auch weiterfahren bis kurz vor die B2, dort durch die Senke und auf der Südseite rum (habe dort aber schon Wachschutz getroffen, versuchen) ODER auf das kleine Asphaltsträßchen das dort beginnt nach Böhlen fahren, dort unter der B2 durch und von da Radweg Böhlen-Leipzig mit unendlichen Variationen (zB noch um den Zwenkauer rum, sind dann ca. 65 km). 
Im Prinzip kann man um alle noch nicht rekultivierten Tagebau rumfahren da die im Betrieb immer solche Rundwege brauchten. Gestern war ich am Wallenberger See (Tagebau Merseburg), auch sehr nett.


PS Jens vom BDO fährt den Winter durch (außer Weihnachten).


----------



## dkc-live (20. November 2006)

morgen kommt meine neue sigma mirage endurance kit ... schuhe hab ich schon und winterklamotten auch ... aber mein helm und mein scheiß neues fahrrad sind immer noch nich da... grml. naja ich hab ja zeit.
sagt mal sind die bdo touren übers ganze jahr?


----------



## Long John (30. November 2006)

Moinsen. Hat jemand bock am Wochenende zu fahren?? Samstag währ ideal. Freitag geht auch. CX?? Moe?? Nachsichtgerät ist jetzt da;-). Also nee feierabendrunde würde auch gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Dezember 2006)

hab zur zeit ne hartnäckige erkältung am hals :-(

deshalb erstmal fahrpause angesagt, hoffe ich kann mich am wochenende mal auskurieren...

bist zufrieden mit der neuen lampe?


----------



## Long John (1. Dezember 2006)

Konnt es leider noch nicht austesten. Die Zeit wird aber kommen. Morgen werd ich wohl tagsüber fahren, wenn das Wetter hält. Die beste Zeit ist glaub ich wohl gg 9 Uhr. Ich sehs dann immer nur beim arbeiten, wie die Sonne in meine Küchenluke grinst. Voll sinnlos.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja, gleich. Fahr um ca. 18:00 ne RUnde um den Cospudi mit Hügeln, können uns ja aufm Fockeberg treffen.


----------



## Long John (1. Dezember 2006)

Oh Mann, ich dacht du meldest dich eher. 
Bin dann alleine los. Wie siehts morgen bei dir aus. ne kleine Tour Richtung Taucha / Parthenaue. So ab 10 Uhr an der Rennbahn???

Ps: Irgendwie klappt das bei mir mit dem verabreden durchs netz noch nicht so richtig:


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2006)

Long John schrieb:


> Irgendwie klappt das bei mir mit dem verabreden durchs netz noch nicht so richtig:



Jaja...
bin grad erst aufgestanden, heute wenn dann eher nachmittags. Wirst du wohl wieder alleine losmüssen. Dienstag BDO?


----------



## Long John (2. Dezember 2006)

Bin noch nicht los. Wir können auch nachmittags. Bin auch eben erst wach geworden. Muss auch noch mal kurz schrauben. 

Wann wollen wir uns treffen??


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2006)

Also ich wollte nen Spaziergang machen so ca. 4 h bin also ab 15.00 Uhr für ne Ausfahrt bereit. Da bräuchte man dann nicht unbedingt ein Lämp. Mimo wär ok, so 1,5 - 2h. 
Rennbahnbrücke? Will sonstwer mit?


----------



## Long John (2. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ahnung wer mitkommt. Für alle anderen; Rennbahnbrücke kann man ja nicht verfehlen. Hoffe ich zumindest.

 Werde 15 Uhr da sein. Bríng Licht mit, ab halb 5 sieht man glaub ich im Wald nüscht mehr.
Bis dann!!


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2006)

ok!


----------



## LH_DJ (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,

da ich wohl 2007 nicht beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg dabei sein kann möchte ich im Juni in Chemnitz starten. Für ein 4er Team ohne Ambitionen auf eine Platzierung suche ich noch 2 Mitfahrer. Es soll einfach nur Spaß machen, ich persönlich will dennoch mein Bestes geben. Info`s findet ihr unter www.mtb-chemnitz.de  Bin schon 2mal in Duisburg gestartet, weiß also ungefähr wie es läuft. 
Bis später
Dietmar  www.dorgas.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. Dezember 2006)

wenn jemand nen newbee zum touren sucht. ich würde mich freuen. ich fahre so nen 20-25 k/h schnitt auf straße. fahre nach der arbeit auch manchmal am karl heine kanal zum fun (da am alten hafen). wenn ne gruppe interesse hat wärs cool.

ps. beim bdo kann ich net mitfahren (die haben meinen helm noch nich bekommen )


----------



## BlackHills (11. Dezember 2006)

ich plan schonmal länger. wenn jemand Freitag ab halb 4 Bock auf eine Runde hat, dann gebt einfach hier bescheid. Würde gerne fahren, bis es dunkel wird (ich weiß von halb 4 bis dunkelwerden ist nicht viel zeit aber trotzdem).

Würd mich freuen. MfG    Hannes

P.S.: Nur wenns Wetter stimmt. Temperaturen sind eigentlich relativ wurst...


----------



## dkc-live (11. Dezember 2006)

also ich hätte bock müsste dann bloß direkt von der arbeit dorthin kommen. mir is eigendlich alles wurst solange es nich in strömen regnet


----------



## BlackHills (13. Dezember 2006)

also freitag tour
wann und wo? Das wird dann die Abschiedstour für meine RST Omega T5...

Dann kommt ne neue zu Weihnachten.   *freu*
Noch jemand Bock mitzukommen?
Von wo kommst du dkc-live? also welche richtung wegen treffen. und wo wollen wir hin?

MfG      BH


----------



## dkc-live (13. Dezember 2006)

also ich muss von grünau nach reudnitz hab 1445 feierabend. komme am karl heine kanal clarapark oder schleußiger weg vorbei. oder im zweifelsfalle innenstadt

ich hab keinen plan wohin ... ich fahr immer einfach drauf los ^^. letztens hab ich mich am völkerschlachtdenkmal in so nem park verfahren... war aber auch dunkel

edit haste was gegen ein spermium kostüm ^^`?

edit 2 : vom alten hafen (karl heine kanal) entlang der dammkrone (oder da so die gegend) richtung saalepark?

oder was meinst du?


----------



## BlackHills (14. Dezember 2006)

habe 14.15 schluss. wenn du erst nochmal nach hause willst, dann kannst du das tun. ansonnsten können wir und in der stadt treffen. von mir aus augustusplatz oder so. Von mir aus können wir am karl heine kanal tichtung saalepark gern lang fahren. war noch nie weiter als hafen. BlueYersey kommt meines wissens auch noch mit. 
ach ja was is ein spermium kostüm? also ich fahr mit normalen klamotten und 3 pullovern und nehm nen rucksack mit.

MfG


----------



## dkc-live (14. Dezember 2006)

ne heute wars mir schon wieder zu warm ziehe doch ne jeans an. die radhose is doch zu warm. treffen wir uns doch einfach 15 - 1515 am augustusplatz vorm gewandhaus. ich fahr ein schwarzes cd und du ein blackhills. kk. fahr mit rucksack. is doch kein problem so hart wirds nich ^^ will danach aj noch glühwein schlürfen ^^


----------



## BlackHills (15. Dezember 2006)

ok. ich fand die tour recht nett. gute mischung aus kennenlernen und fahrradfahren. hätte mit meinem Fahrrad alles geklappt wäre es noch geiler gewesen 

Nächste Tour is dann ordentlich Gabel dran und auch neue Kettenblätter, Kassette und Kette. Vllt auch neues Schaltwerk. Mal sehen wie oft ich Plasmaspenden hinbekommen     

Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir bald mal wieder fahren können. Und dann noch weiter...

 Schönes WE euch allen.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Dezember 2006)

jo euch beiden auch war cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2006)

Weihnachten bis Dreikönig wollte ich die Zeit bis zur DreikönigsBDOTour überbrücken und winterpokalmäßig mal im gemütlichen Bereich unterwegs sein.

Wollte so 2-4 h täglich fahren. Wetter, Strecke egal. Am liebsten ab ca. 10:00 Uhr an der Rennbahnbrücke. Kann man auch absprechen -  geht auch abends oder so. 

Keine Straße!


----------



## dkc-live (17. Dezember 2006)

schade da muss arbeiten am 28 und 29. sonst wär ich mitgekommen


----------



## lord_f (17. Dezember 2006)

Hi, 

ich wollte mal wissen ob mal wieder jemand fährt so in der Stadt oder so. Wäre cool . 

C ya


----------



## Long John (18. Dezember 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weihnachten bis Dreikönig wollte ich die Zeit bis zur DreikönigsBDOTour überbrücken und winterpokalmäßig mal im gemütlichen Bereich unterwegs sein.
> 
> Wollte so 2-4 h täglich fahren. Wetter, Strecke egal. Am liebsten ab ca. 10:00 Uhr an der Rennbahnbrücke. Kann man auch absprechen -  geht auch abends oder so.
> 
> Keine Straße!



Das sind für mich unbekannte Daten. Klär mich mal auf, ich bin Heide. Bin vorraussichtlich bis zum 26. irgendwo in Weißwasser Schwiegereltern besuchen . Danach steh ich zur freien Verfügung und bin zu sämtlichen Schlammtaten bereit. 

Was hats denn mit der Dreikönigstour vom BDO auf sich?

War am Sonntag übrigens Richtung Oberholz, Großpösna, Liebertwolkwitz etc. unterwegs. Auch nicht schlecht. Kennt einer Trails z.B bei der Deponie dort oder Ist das TOTAL verboten. völkerschlachtdenkmal Wachau ist ja auch nicht schlecht. Sollte man vielleicht mal öfters was suchen.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2006)

weihnachten bis dreikönig.
laut google von 25.12 bis 6.jan

also wir waren am freitag auf so nem hügel am alten hafen dort war es cool. und am fockeberg is ein trail versteckt der is ganzschön böse^^. hat mich so ein strunker fast vom rad gehohlt weil meien reifen den matsch nicht mochten.

hat wer bock am freitag richtung saalepark rauszufahren. an der dammkrone lang?


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Leute,
also ich arbeite zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr natürlich. Bin zwar mit dem Bike unterwegs, aber wer mit will sollte morgens 3:30 Uhr in Mölkau sein, dann gehts zum Flughafen, nachmittags zurück.
@cxfaher- neues Bildchen im Profil?

Muss am 7. Jan auch arbeiten, wäre sonst gerne beim BDO mitgefahren. Sollte mal wieder was anderes machen als immer diesen Arbeitsweg. Ist immer so einsam.
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2006)

@longjohn: Sonntag nach Dreikönig wenn ichs recht erinnere macht Jens ne Tour. Musst du ihm mal mailen zwecks Fragen und Anmeldung (hat er sicher auf seiner cyclecollege Seite nen Link). 
Was für eine Halde meinst du bei Großpösna? 

@dietmar: na Glückwunsch zu so einem Arbeitsplan! Halb vier ist mir doch was früh....nach Neujahr vielleicht mal? Ich erinnere an die Tour damals mit Felix! (Bildchen als ich noch jung war..)

@dkc: Freitag arbeite ich noch, wenn dann nur ab 18.00 Uhr.


----------



## Long John (18. Dezember 2006)

In der Nähe von Liebertwolkwitz, nicht Großpösna. Da ist auch so ein verwahrloster denkmalstein von der Völkerschlacht. Ich glaube östlich von LW stadtauswärts. Wegen der Tour von Jens weiß ich schon Bescheid. Bin mit am Start. Konnte nur mit dem Dreikönigsdatum nichts anfangen 

Übrigens schönes Photo. Scheint ganz schön alt zu sein. So wie du ja auch .

Wie siehts bei dir Mi oder Do aus mit nem Nightride, werd es morgen wieder mal nicht schaffen. Mir scheint es fast als ob Dienstag der schönste Tag ist für Irgendwelche Sesselpupper Caterings zu machen. 

Naja vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2006)

Habs schon gefunden im googleearth. Warst du oben? Bin Samstag von Dösen aus dorthin, einmal um den Gedenkstein rum und über Waldsteinberg weiter nach Altenhain. Da ists auch ganz schön im Wald. Wurde aber verdammt viel Asphalt, und da kriege ich immer Rückenschmerzen..ächz....naja das Foto ist nicht so alt wie ich. 

Do wär ok, auch Mi. Muss ja nicht so lang werden. Mach einen Vorschlag, ab 18:00 ist ok.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Dezember 2006)

hmm ich bin auh dabei. kannste die koordinaten aus google earth mal geben 
mein helm is immer noch net da.. die bdo touren müssen wohl warten. hoffentlich is mein sigma licht bis dahin wieder da.


----------



## Long John (19. Dezember 2006)

Na ich sach ma Donnerstag 18 Uhr,Rennbahn. Richtung egal. Vielleicht noch mal zum Lindenthaler Wäldchen, oder Schönauer - Kulke. Kann man ja dann ausmachen. 

Ich hätte da mal noch ne Idee zu Sylvester. Ich hab eigentlich keinen Bock mal wieder in einer Überfüllten Kneipe Bier zu überteuerten Preisen dem Jahreswechsel entgegen zu fiebern.
Vielleicht sieht das ja jmd. auch so wie ich. Wie wärs dann mit nem Sylvester- Mitternachtsnightride mit Glühwein aus der Thermoskanne und Lebkuchen. Und sich leipzig von ner Hochhalde aus reinziehen. Ist mal was anderes.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Dezember 2006)

klingt geil aber sylvester is party in libertwolkwitz


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2006)

Long John schrieb:


> Na ich sach ma Donnerstag 18 Uhr,Rennbahn. Richtung egal. Vielleicht noch mal zum Lindenthaler Wäldchen, oder Schönauer - Kulke. Kann man ja dann ausmachen.



Bin da. Bis dann.

Sylvester vom Hügel runtergucken ist schon o.k....hab ich schon oft gemacht...bezweifle aber ob ich das hier aber als Radtour intern durchsetzen kann  Und auf dem Fockeberg und den andren Halden wird an Sylvester scharf geschossen!


----------



## LH_DJ (20. Dezember 2006)

Würde Donnerstag evtl. auch mitkommen. 18:00 am Hauptor zur Pferderennbahn? Oder ist was anderes gemeint? Ich schau Do. mittag noch mal hier ins Forum ob es dabei bleibt. Bis dann.....
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2006)

Dochdoch, die Brücke da über den Bach.


----------



## Long John (20. Dezember 2006)

Schön da sind wir schon zu viert. Fahren wir Singlespeed??
Würde trotzdem sagen wir warten 10 bis 15 minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (21. Dezember 2006)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Dochdoch, die Brücke da über den Bach.



Heißt das jetzt: Ja, an der Pferderennbahn, nur eben an der Brücke?
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2006)

Wie du magst. Das sind 20 m Unterschied. Aber einmal rundrum dich suchen tu ich nicht! 

Hab nur am SSP Licht.


----------



## LH_DJ (21. Dezember 2006)

Ich hoffe ihr schaut noch mal rein, denn ich sitze noch auf arbeit und muss euch absagen, sorry. Eigentlich wollte ich unbedingt dabei sein. Viel Spaß.
Dietmar


----------



## Long John (21. Dezember 2006)

Bei uns ist ne Weihnachtsfeier.Spitze, sitze auf Arbeit fest.Sorry.
Ist am 26. 12. ne BDO-Ausfahrt?
Melde mich wenn ich wieder da bin. Hab dann Urlaub. Vielleicht geht da ja was tagsüber. Gerne auch längere Touren, wenn das Wettedr mitspielt.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Dezember 2006)

BDO erst wieder ab 9.Januar. 

Na denn heute nicht. Aber ein ander Mal!


----------



## dkc-live (21. Dezember 2006)

hab am 27. 28. 29. nu doch zeit wer hat bopck auf ein paar schöne touren wenn irh bock hab und fit seid können wir ja ein paar orte aus dem google earth threag im südraum von leipzig bis him zum kulki anfahren. ich würde am liebesten morgens loslegen


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2006)

Long John schrieb:


> ...Wie wärs dann mit nem Sylvester- Mitternachtsnightride mit Glühwein aus der Thermoskanne und Lebkuchen. Und sich leipzig von ner Hochhalde aus reinziehen. Ist mal was anderes.



Die Creperie am Turm am Cospudi (Bischofshöhe) hat Sylvester durchgehend auf, habe den Creperist (Crepier?) gefragt. Geh ich vllt. hin, muss noch Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. 
Nachdem ich die letzten Tage aber auch alles MTB fahrbare im Umkreis von 60km abgegrast habe werde ich morgen mal Rennradeln (HHM oder so) ab um 10 wenn jemand mitwill.


----------



## BlackHills (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich wünsche euch einen Guten Rutsch / eine Gute Fahrt ins neue Jahr...
 

Freu mich auf so manche Tour nächstes Jahr.   MfG     BlackHills


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Januar 2007)

Auch von mir ein gutes und sturzfreies neues Jahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. Januar 2007)

guten rutsch ins neue...
da sich niemand gemeldet hat hab ich alleine ne tour gemacht. sind 75 km geworden.

is jemand von euch um die 30 und fährt ein centurion fully? auf jedenfall sah er aus als würde er ein schaukelpferd reiten^^


----------



## Long John (10. Januar 2007)

JaJa Gesundes Neues an alle und So 
Jetzt schreibt hier wieder keiner mehr Was............... na gut, was solls
War ne nette Runde am Dienstag.
Werd am Wochenende denk ich mal ne Tour fahren. Wer mitkommen will meldet sich einfach. Besprochenes Planitz wär ja mal ne Maßnahme(über Taucha oder so).
Wär schön wenn das Wetter hält bis dato, aber man will ja nicht übermütig werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2007)

Hm...soll ja wieder kühler werden. Wieviele KM wolltest du investieren - so 90 -120 würde ich mitfahren.  Route kann ich mal raussuchen. Sonntag wäre mir evtl. lieber, so ab 10 Uhr dann bis ca. 6 Stunden (geht auch weniger).

Ich halt das mal so locker fest .


----------



## Long John (10. Januar 2007)

Ja halt mal,aber nicht so lange. Har Har Har
Sonntag würde bei mir auch gut gehen. Da kommt vielleicht auch n kollege von mir mit. Ich sach den mal Bescheid. Länger wie 90km solltens aber nicht werden. War erst grippegechwächt, außerdem kriegt der andere wenn er mitkommt immer Knieprobleme.......etc,etc,etc du weißt ja die Ausreden.

bis dann..........man liest sich


----------



## Long John (11. Januar 2007)

Sieht gut aús. Hab gestern abend von meiner besseren Hälfte erfahren, dass Ich am Sonntag keine Zeit habe.................
Aber Samstag kann ich bestimmt(hoffe ich). Zumindest bin ich da noch nicht verplant worden.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2007)

Sa geht auch. Wenns nicht so schüttet wie heut..mal schaun. Ich hoffe du hast mein Höhenprofil goutiert-sieht doch zackig aus für 450 hm !


Edith: was ist denn mit den Anderen hier? Mitkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (12. Januar 2007)

Ja genau was ist mit den Anderen!..........alle im Winterschlaf?

Bei mir ist alles klar. Können morgen. 10 Uhr, Rennbahn?, oder hast du ne andere Idee.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2007)

Also wenn wir Richtung Osten fahren können wir uns auch sonstwo treffen. Allerdings schau ich morgen früh nicht mehr hier rein....


Also daher: morgen 10:00 Rennbahn, und bringt gutes Wetter mit; son bischen Regen (war eben auch 2.5 h unterwegs) soll aber nicht stören. Und lockeres Tempo!


----------



## LH_DJ (13. Januar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Ja genau was ist mit den Anderen!..........alle im Winterschlaf?



Nie, Bike sieht aus wie Mist von den letzten Tagen. Hab morgen Kinderdienst und Sonntag bin ich verreist, also wieder nicht dabei. Dafür wird nächste Woche schönes Wetter, da fällt der Weg zur Arbeit leichter und ich kann vielleicht mal das RR nutzen.
Bis später....
Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (14. Januar 2007)

war heute im tagebau störmtal unterwegs und ich muss sagen es war mir zu windisch.


----------



## lord_f (17. Januar 2007)

Hi, wie sieht es dieses Wochenende aus mit Radeln? Hat vielleicht jemand bock ein kleines Mudrace zu machen? 

Grüße Christian


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2007)

lord_f schrieb:


> Hi, wie sieht es dieses Wochenende aus mit Radeln? Hat vielleicht jemand bock ein kleines Mudrace zu machen?
> 
> Grüße Christian



Wart mal den Sturm und Regen ab -  mal sehen was für ne Runde dann Sa möglich ist. Ggfs. Machern.


----------



## Long John (18. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> war heute im tagebau störmtal unterwegs und ich muss sagen es war mir zu windisch.



Störmthal und nicht windisch geht auch eigentlich gar nicht. 

Mann kann ja auch ne etwas ausgedehntere Runde in und um Leipzig fahren am WE. Vorausgesetzt es gibt Leipzig noch, nach heute.hihi


----------



## dkc-live (18. Januar 2007)

los outet euch wer war so lebensverachtend und war heute biken?
sogar ich bin heute mit dem auto auf arbeit.
auf ne schlammschlacht amwe wäre ich dabei aber ich könnte nicht vor 1230 uhr
muss noch arbeiten

btw. der tagebau is aber geil und es gibt ein paar (so finde ich) richtig anspruchsvolle stellen


----------



## Long John (21. Januar 2007)

Zwischen 10.15 und 10.30 Fahr ich ne runde. Ab Rennbahn Eingang. Wer mit will, schreibt.

Schau gg 10 nochmal kurz rein.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Zwischen 10.15 und 10.30 Fahr ich ne runde. Ab Rennbahn Eingang. Wer mit will, schreibt.
> 
> Schau gg 10 nochmal kurz rein.



JAJA Halt! Hier! Ich komm mit! Bin nur noch nicht gekämmt und gebürstet! Warte n Moment, um halb bin ich da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Januar 2007)

welche rennbahn meint ihr immer?scheibenholz oder was? oder die radrennbahn


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2007)

Auf der Radrennbahn rennen keine Pferde. 

Hab meine gestrige (6h) Runde mal im Tourguide mit *ovl eingestellt; die heutige (3h) war die Hälfte der andren, die ich auch mit *ovl eingestellt habe (hui war das windig, 31km/h ohne zu treten den Seebenischer Weg lang) .


----------



## Long John (21. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> welche rennbahn meint ihr immer?scheibenholz oder was? oder die radrennbahn



Ja,Scheibenholz, genau die meinen wir immer. Die andre kennt doch nicht jeder. Leider warst du heut zu spät. 

Man muss doch das gute Wetter ausnutzen. Und was ist eigentlich mit Moe.????
@CX. Flicken hat gehalten. Kannst du Dienstag auch eher??. Wollte am Dienstagabend zu ner Lesung.

ovl= KA erzähl mal Erklärbär ........... Außerdem mit Rückenwind fährts sich Geschwind


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Kannst du Dienstag auch eher??. Wollte am Dienstagabend zu ner Lesung.
> 
> ovl=



ovl ist ne Overlaydatei, die man wohl ins Garmin bzw. ins googleearth oder in die digitale Karte reinladen kann (ich hab jetzt die von Sachsen). 
Dienstag Arbeit bis nach fünf, also BDO 18:00!


----------



## dkc-live (21. Januar 2007)

ich arbeite aller 2 wochen bis 1130 ... diese war es wieder so weit nächste woche kann ich. oder hat jemand von euch bock auf nen nightride diese woche???
wie lange gehen diese bdo touren so?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Januar 2007)

@ long john:
...war ein paar tage skifahren in austria, höchstwahrscheinlich morgen 18h beim bdo wieder dabei


----------



## dkc-live (22. Januar 2007)

bin auch beim bdo dabei. soll ja recht ruhiges tempo sein tempo sein


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ... ruhiges tempo...


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Januar 2007)

Wenn das BDO mal den Termin verlegen würde könnte ich auch mit dabei sein. So hab ich heute wieder Kinderdienst, damit die Frau auch mal was eigenes machen kann.
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bin auch beim bdo dabei. soll ja recht ruhiges tempo sein tempo sein



@dkc: Sorry nochmal, daß ich das mit dem Tor nicht deutlich genug angesagt habe.   Garnicht auszumalen, was ohne Helm gewesen wär.
Ich hoffe, du bist nächstes Mal trotzdem wieder dabei!


----------



## dkc-live (23. Januar 2007)

null problem nix passiert.
im notfall zentrum wurde ich 2 mal geröngt...
dann hab ich ne halskrause bekommen. ab auf die vakuum matratze. und musst mir 100 tausend mal anhöhrend wie ich es denn mit den fahrrad bis ins notfallzentrum geschafft hätte. und ob ich meine gliedmaßen noch spüre. dann wurde mir gesagt das verdacht auf halswirbelbruch besteht. wurde mit dem rettungswagen in die notfallklinik gefahren. dort in den ct geschoben. dann wurden meine inneren organe mit ultraschall untersucht. dann wurde mir die halskrause wieder abgenommen und ich war 23.15 uhr wieder zu hause. achso ein glas wasser hab ich auch bekommen.

billanz kaputte lampenhalterung = 10 
         kaputter helm = 45  + versand

aber die tour war cool.
nur schade das ich bei km 40 ausgeschieden bin. der fockeberg macht höllischen fun ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> null problem nix passiert.



Naja  . Aber HWS ist okay, ja?

Hat Giro nicht nen Austauschservice (kaputt gegen neu für billiger)?


Das war gestern durchaus unvernünftig, sich so in einen Rausch zu rasen. Bei der Kälte, und überhaupt....mit dem Alter wird man leider nicht vernünftiger. Aber es hat schon Spaß gemacht....


----------



## BlueYersey (24. Januar 2007)

klingt ja nicht gerade gut, was ihr da gemacht habt...
aber könnt ihr mal sagen wo es am fockeberg so viel spaß gemacht hat? ich kenn dort nur ein, zwei wege...
wär mal gut zu wissen, was es dort noch so gibt...


----------



## BlackHills (24. Januar 2007)

@ dkc_live: na dann gute besserung...


----------



## dkc-live (24. Januar 2007)

ne vom speed her wars super. nur von der sache her war das eisentor im weg. is ja nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (25. Januar 2007)

Gute Besserung auch von meiner Seite aus, unbekannter Weise. Hat dich der Cxfahrer wieder zum Rennen fahren verleitet. War am Dienstag auch unterwegs, allerdings gleich nach Dienstende mit kollege ab16 uhr. Richtung Mimo-Lindenthalwäldchen. War auch gut. Hab im Dunkeln dann jedoch nicht die Lichtung mit dem Blick auf den Porschekegel gefunden.

Werd am WE wieder fahren SA od. SO. Vielleicht die Geschichte mit Geithain. Jmd. Lust mitzukommen, wenns nicht gerade -10*C Hat versteht sich?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Januar 2007)

Jaja . im Mountainbike Trainingsplan standen für Dienstag Intervalle drin..

Ich fahre auch Sa und So egal welches Wetter, aber nach Kohren-Sahlis hab ich nicht so Lust. Ich wollte auf jeden Fall die Mimo-Tannenwäldchen Schleife fahren, aber wohl eher am Sonntag, je nach Wetter. ab ca. 10.

Die Halde (Scherbelberg) am Küchenholz hab ich jetzt mal von dem querliegenden Baum befreit.

Habt ihr auch alle Jens´Mail bekommen für seine Sonntagstouren?


----------



## Long John (26. Januar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die Halde (Scherbelberg) am Küchenholz hab ich jetzt mal von dem querliegenden Baum befreit.
> 
> Habt ihr auch alle Jens´Mail bekommen für seine Sonntagstouren?




Wie hast n  das gemacht. Hast du ne Motorsäge oder ein Bulldozer?? War ja nicht gerade klein, der Zweig, der da so da lag. 

Jens seine Mail ist habsch auch gekriescht. Bin ja mal auf die Spezialitäten rund um das LeipzigerAllerlei gespannt. Alles andere klingt vielversprechend. Wenn ich Zeit hab und nicht gerad krank bin werd ich wohl mitmachen.

Sagst du mal bitte Bescheid wenn du morgen auch schon fahren solltest, kann ja auch ne kleine Nachtrunde sein. Sonntag würd ich denke mal auf alle Fälle mitkommen. cu


----------



## LH_DJ (27. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
bin am Wochenende auch unterwegs, allerdings wieder der Weg zur Arbeit. Bin gerade vom Rad, war anstrengend bei ca. 70 km/h Wind, natürlich nie so richtig von hinten. Das macht hart, aber den Rücken krumm.
Bis später....


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Wie hast n  das gemacht. Hast du ne Motorsäge oder ein Bulldozer?? War ja nicht gerade klein, der Zweig, der da so da lag.


Die handliche Bügelsäge, darf im Rucksack nie fehlen. Sägt sich ähnlich wie die Taschenlluftpumpe pumpt....


Long John schrieb:


> Bin ja mal auf die Spezialitäten rund um das LeipzigerAllerlei gespannt. Alles andere klingt vielversprechend. ...


Seh ich auch so   "alles andere"...zB Dresden und Grimma werde ich wohl mitfahren.

Werde gleich mal losfahren, so ab 10:00, mal ne Verbindung von der Mimo zum Schladitzer See suchen. Sonntag kannst du ja mal was vorschlagen!


----------



## Long John (27. Januar 2007)

War heut nochmal in zwenkau, singlespeeden. leicht windig.
Wollte mal ne Schleife von Zwenkau evtl. Richtung Profen-Lützen-großlehna-Kulke ziehen........... kommt auf die windrichtung drauf an. 

2. Variante als Vorschlag, statt Lützen, dann weiter südlich Richtung Elsteraue-Lucka- usw............. und irgendwo wieder hoch nach LE. Karte kann man ja mitnehmen. lockeres singlespeed Tempo 

Treffpunkt 11 Uhr weiße Brücke Auenwald(nähe Wildpark).eher kann ich nicht,zwecks gemeinsamen Frühstück mit Lebensabschnittsgefährtin.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> ...
> Wollte mal ne Schleife von Zwenkau evtl. Richtung Profen-Lützen-großlehna-Kulke ziehen........... kommt auf die windrichtung drauf an.
> 
> 2. Variante als Vorschlag, statt Lützen, dann weiter südlich Richtung Elsteraue-Lucka- usw............. und irgendwo wieder hoch nach LE. Karte kann man ja mitnehmen. lockeres singlespeed Tempo
> ...



Gebongt, bin dabei. Das mit der Widrichtung und der Karte und so checken wir dann frühs nochmal ab    da schau ich erstmal in die Magicmaps (du meintest aber nicht Rennrad oder so?)

Weil: gen Westen -5 h- wars heut lausig:


(Schneesturm). Es gab aber auch lichte Momente und einstimmigen Beifall!


Hier das berühmte Motel Rackwitz aus From Dusk till Dawn. Ist schon ein bischen runter.


Und hier endlich wieder die Zivilisation am Schladitzer See:

(man beachte den Porschekegel).

(Bilder anklicken zum Vergrößern)


----------



## Long John (27. Januar 2007)

Ach du Sch....         Als wir in Zwenkau waren, haben wir was dunkles aufkommen sehen. Das war das aber glaub ich nicht. Na gut was solls, Man lebt schließlich nur einmal. In diesem Sinne bis morgen.

Achso Ich habe gar kein Rennrad, oder ähnliche Fahrgeräte. Also Ssp aber slow down. Wir haben doch Zeit.
Vielleicht kann sich ja noch einer aufraffen hier, und kommt einfach morgen mit. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## xtobix (27. Januar 2007)

jaja ich lebe noch   wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2007)

Bis jemand platt ist 

Ne ich denke mal so 3,5 h ca. 
Kommt auf die Runde an die sich Andreas ausgedacht hat (sein SIngelspeed ist lang übersetzt!).
Und aufs vorhergesagt schlechte Wetter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 natürlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtobix (27. Januar 2007)

ok wenn ich früh aus´m bett komme bin ich mit am start. wenn es nicht regnet...bin doch aus zucker.  
welche brücke meint ihr genau?


----------



## Long John (28. Januar 2007)

die weiße Brücke in der Nähe vom Wildpark. Wenn man vom Wildschweingehege grade zum Kanal hoch will. Da ist ne Brücke. Die ist noch bzw. war mal Weiß. Kombiniere daher weiße Brücke. bis dann.

ich schau um halb 11 noch mal kurz rein ob sich noch jmd findet


----------



## Long John (28. Januar 2007)

Aäh..........würg:kotz: ........

Scheiß Wetter. Kleine Runde sollte aber dennoch machbar sein. Live entscheidung.

10.28 Uhr mach jetzt los. Warten bis ca. 10 nach 11.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

Wie? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sind doch nur Böen mit 70km/h aus Südwest.

Entscheiden wir operativ, ob wir dann 50 km verwehtes Ackerland unter die Räder nehmen wollen...  Bis gleich, muß noch die Kette ölen.

PS nettes neues Benutzerbild! Ist doch immer wieder ne schöne Aussicht vom Waldsteinberg, öh.....


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

wenn ihr nix gegen nen bruchpiloten habt würde ich wenn mein neuer helm da is auch mal wieder mitkommen ^^. aber erstmal en woche pause und den hals schonen. außerdme macht autofahren bei eis und schnee fast mehr spaß ^^. so ne handbremswende is doch auch mal lustig


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wenn ihr nix gegen nen bruchpiloten habt würde ich wenn mein neuer helm da is auch mal wieder mitkommen ^^. aber erstmal en woche pause und den hals schonen. außerdme macht autofahren bei eis und schnee fast mehr spaß ^^. so ne handbremswende is doch auch mal lustig


Na aber immer. 
Handbremswende geht aber nur wenn die nicht wie bei meinem auf die Vorderräder wirkt...aber geht auch ohne, kleiner Reißer am Lenkrad, und schon kommen 5m Blech hinten rum. Aber nu ist der Schnee eh wieder weg und der Matsch hat uns wieder.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

^^ t3 t4 oder t5 bus??? als dienstwagen fahr ih so einen ab und zu ^^. die rutschen auch auf trockenem asphalt supi ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

cx


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

wasn ein cx??? klär mich mal bitte auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2007)

http://www.citroen-cx.org/meetings/taubensuhl_september_2006/images/dsc_0148.jpg (Bild: Holger Schulzen www.citroen-cx.org)
Das links ist mein Kumpel und Teileversorger Dieter W. aus dem Siegerland.


Jetzt aber Schluss mit OT muß dringend LeMans mit Steve McQueen gucken!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2007)

ach die geilen kisten sind das. ich finde ja den ds persönlich zum verlieben. aber als zivi hat man net das geld ^^


----------



## GTdanni (30. Januar 2007)

Ich war gestern mit meiner neuen Citrone in Berlin zum 6Tage Rennen und hab 12l Super verbraucht, dabei fährt das Ding kaum schneller als 170. 
Da bin ich schon etwas unzufrieden (ach ja es ist ein Berlingo) dafür hat er eben genug Platz für Räder. 

So aber eigentlich wollt ich mich mal wieder versuchen in die Runde einzuklinken. Komme wie ihr ja seht aus Bad Dürrenberg und fahre jedes WE mit dem Renner in Richtung LE  (Lützen-Starsiedel-Hohenmölsen-Profen-Pegau-Audigast-Kitzen) 
Vielleicht ist ja mal jemand von euch dort unterwegs. 

Cu danni


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2007)

RR fahre ich im Moment nicht, und wenn nur Sonntags. Die Runde aber gerne mal, wenn das Wetter etwas freundlicher ist! Und wenn du nicht so Gas gibst, schluckt ein Benziner auch weniger *gg*.

Dies WE wollte ich mal ne Nordostschleife von Stötteritz zu den Auerochsen und Wasserbüffeln vorbei zur Mimo drehen, sind ca. 3h , wenn jemand mitwill (Andreas). 
Vielleicht ein Weg von Dösen zum Völki bekannt, der nicht über Straße führt? Uhrzeit nach Absprache.


----------



## Long John (31. Januar 2007)

Ja okay. Komme aller wahrscheinlich nach mit, meld mich aber noch mal. Besser Sa wie So. Aber So evtl. auch noch mal kurz. vielleicht auch Freitag nacht noch. Muss doch fit werden. Die wärmeren Tage stehen vor der Tür, so langsam.

dösen - Völki nur durch die Parkanlagen, wenn du das meinst. Ist aber nicht geheim.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch! Post Nr. 1000!

Nein ich dachte man käme entlang der S-Bahn bis zur Pragerstrasse. Sag an bis Freitag abend ob du Sa nachmittag oder wieauchimmer radelst. Ist mir im Grunde gleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Februar 2007)

also am wochenende wär ich auch dabei!

...longjohn hat ja meine händi-nr. ...gebt doch einfach kurz bescheid, wann/wo ihr fahrt


----------



## Long John (1. Februar 2007)

Ja er lebt noch , er lebt noch, er lebt noch..........
Ja er lebt noch, er lebt noch stirbt nicht. 

Gut evtl. morgen 19 Uhr nen kurzen Nightride, Fockeberg(oben)??wenn jmd. mitkommt. Alleine bin ich immer so demotiviert.

Ansonsten Sa. 11 Uhr weiße Brücke oder sonstirgendwo und So 10 Uhr. Treffpunkt egal?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2007)

Sa 11 geht klar. Fr eher nicht. So schaun wir mal.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. Februar 2007)

...unkraut vergeht bekanntlich nicht ;-)

ich klingel dann mal noch kurz durch, weil:

a) keine ahnung, wo die brücke sein soll

b) heute dann keinen internetzugriff mehr, da unterwegs


Der Holzmichel


----------



## Long John (2. Februar 2007)

ja Freitag(also jetzt quasi, im Grunde genommen) wird auch bei mir nichts mehr. Sa 11 Uhr steht. Sollten uns aber an der Rennbahn treffen, wegen Moe. 

Bis dann

Ja die wo die Pferde laufen!! Wetter heißt wohl bewölkt?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2007)

Ist klar.  Und du meinst die Pferderennbahn. Falls noch jemand mitwill (HALLOOOO TOOBIII). 
Irgendwie zur Mimo und weiter.

Wetter morgen:


----------



## xtobix (3. Februar 2007)

hm..hätte schon lust gehabt. mit planen ist zur zeit nicht so einfach. 
wetter war ja bombe, von den wolken hab ich nicht viel gesehen. da hab ich heute mit 4-rädern ne runde gedreht. hehe
hasenholz - auensee - luppe-radweg - heuweg und zurück 







was geht morgen? habt ihr was geplant. vielleicht find ich ja zeit...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Februar 2007)

xtobix schrieb:


> ...
> 
> was geht morgen? habt ihr was geplant. vielleicht find ich ja zeit...



Ich werde heute nachmittag noch eine Runde (2-3h) drehen. Wann/wohin weiss ich noch nicht. 

PS: ist das denn von dir das hat ja gar kein Bart

Edith: Um 15:00 fahr ich nochmal ne mittlere Runde bis es dunkelt. Ich schau dann kurz mal an der Rennbahnbrücke vorbei.


----------



## rosalie (5. Februar 2007)

hey ho !
wisst ihr wo man in le und umgebung als mountainbike-anfänger schöne strecken findet? bin bis jetzt immer nur mit stadtrad die typischen landstraßenstrecken gefahren und kaufe mir bald ein neues rad.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Februar 2007)

einfach drauf los fahren und immer abseits der Straße... mein Rad war heute nach 30 km bereits ein Fahrender Dreckklumpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Februar 2007)

SAMSTAG 10.2. 11:00 Uhr radeln mit mir und Moe´sTavern.

Treffpunkt:

Brandenburgerbrücke hinterm Bahnhof, 
- Aussteigen in der Mimo möglich für weniger motivierte, -
-hier beschrieben-weiter über Waldsteinberg-Pomßen-Oberholz nach Markkleeberger See. Dauer ca. 4-5 h je nachdem. 

Wetter wird ganz bestimmt überaus angenehm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Mitfahrer ausdrücklich erwünscht!


----------



## LH_DJ (10. Februar 2007)

Sitze morgen im Auto auf dem Weg nach Österreich. Snowboard und Ski sind schon eingeladen. Klingt immer verlockend was du so treibst cx-fahrer, aber an meiner Arbeit an den Wochenenden und dem Wunsch meiner Familie nach mehr Anwesenheit hat sich noch nichts geändert. Mache auch gerade eine kleine Pause damit sich die Motivation wieder einstellt. Bin aber weiter hier dabei und checke eure Termine, irgendwann bin ich dabei.
Gruß
Dietmar www.dorgas.de


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2007)

toll jetzt stehe ioch einmal früh auf und mein helm ist weggeschickt... naja was solls will eh ne tour mit meiner freundin machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2007)

In der Mimo stecken die Stahlkanten in der Erde und nicht in Kopfhöhe 

Kommt doch bis dahin mit, gemeinsam kann man sich bei dem Sch..wetter doch besser motivieren!

Na ich fahr dann mal los, 11:00 an der Brandenburger, wer doch noch Lust hat.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2007)

ne sorry ... meine freundin hat in 2wochen ihr mtb dann würden wir mal mitkommen...  nächstes we muss ich arbeiten... da kann ich immer erst ab 12 uhr. heute is mir nicht so lieb.


----------



## Long John (10. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre bestimmt morgen gg mittag irgendwohin ne runde, Ssp versteht sich bei den bescheidenen Bodenverhältnissen.
Außerdem ist das Rockky für die Werkstatt geputzt. Grund Gabelservice. So geht das nicht weiter.

Heute geht nicht zwecks Familienfeierlichkeiten. Viel spass trotzdem vielleicht habt ihr ja ein parr fotos zum reinstellen von euer Tour heute.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2007)

Sind doch alles faule Ausreden.

Und putzen tut sich das von alleine wenns warm wird fällt einfach alles ab.


----------



## Long John (10. Februar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sind doch alles faule Ausreden.
> 
> Und putzen tut sich das von alleine wenns warm wird fällt einfach alles ab.



 ..............


----------



## dkc-live (10. Februar 2007)

omg gut war ich nich dabei ^^. sach mal wart ihr derber unterwegs.??? das geht ja in die richting "all-mountain". war das auf eurer tour nötig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> omg gut war ich nich dabei ^^. sach mal wart ihr derber unterwegs.??? das geht ja in die richting "all-mountain". war das auf eurer tour nötig?



Hä? 

85km Singlespeed ziehn sich immer so, deswegen diesmal mit eingefrorener Schaltung.

Morgen jemand? So 10 - 10.30 drei-vier Stunden?


----------



## xtobix (11. Februar 2007)

juten morgen  
ok 10:30 schaff ich nicht mehr haha...dann werd ich mich allein ins weiße vergnügen stürzen.


----------



## Long John (11. Februar 2007)

uff.......... 
da ist noch ganz schön restalkohol vorhanden. Werd mich denk mal so gg 1 und halb 2 auf den weg machen. da sollte es so langsam wieder gehen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. Februar 2007)

war ne geile tour ... und als ich daheim war hatte ich auch nen singlespeeder ))))

so, ziehe mir jetzt erstmal die mopped-messe rein

foto von gestern kommt später


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

ach is egal...
sahc mal war das einer von euch am cossi.? komplett in schwarz mit schwrazen bike. er hatte nobby nics bin ne weile der spur hinterher ^^. war mit meiner freundin heute gediegen unterwegs.


----------



## rosalie (11. Februar 2007)

hier ist das ergebnis unserer "gediegenen tour".bin trotzdem ganz schön ins schwitzen gekommen. wer hätte gedacht, dass schnee und kälte so schnell matsch und sonne weichen ? die hitze kam am ende allerdings doch eher vom respekt vorm schlamm, als von den temperaturen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2007)

Und wer ist das Bobbycar gefahren?


----------



## dkc-live (11. Februar 2007)

ich sehe grade meinen freundin ist auch angemeldet... naja muss sie mir wohl über die Schulter geschaut haben.
das bobby car is eine Dreckschleuder vom feinsten. es wiegt nur 3 kg und hat "Four Wheel Drive" wärmstens zum empfehlen in den Schlammigen Regionen Rund um den Cossi.


----------



## BlackHills (12. Februar 2007)

da is ja die gute RST, die man mit einer Rohrzange warten kann...


----------



## dkc-live (12. Februar 2007)

gind einwandfrei nu is sie aber wartungsfrei ^^. hab 12 bar auf der kammer damit sie als starrgabel dient. es gibt ja nur 2 federzustände. ausgefedert und durschgeschlagen. dazwischen is nix^^


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. Februar 2007)

@ CX, ich schreib mal hier weiter,
 bei mir gehts los, wenn es trocken ist und die Temperatur zumindestens an den 10 Grad kratzt.
Wird sich aber sicher schon was finden, vieleicht wirds ja diesen Samstag was, da will ich aber wirklich erstmal Radweg bzw. Strasse fahren, wäre nehmlich das erste mal wieder auf den RAd nach ca. 5 Monaten Pause.
Wenn du Bock hast plan ich mir den Samstag ein, dann wird das aber erst so gegen 15 uhr bei mir.
Weil wie bekannt, der Kraftsport geht vor und das Wochenende ist deswegen fest eingeplant, die Frage vorallem ist wie ich die Tour verkrafte, den den Tag darauf ist Beintraining dran.
Derzeit geh ich regelmässig laufen MO, DI und DO zusammengerechnet ca 20 KM, nur lässt sich die Form daraus nicht 1 zu 1 auf das RAdfahren übernehmen, wird somit also garantiert eine Kleckerrunde, vorallem weil ich nicht zusehr in die Pedale treten will.
Naja aber mein Tempo war ja bislang immer ganz akzeptabel, so viel wird sich daran nicht geändert habe , hoffe ich zu mindestens.


----------



## KonaFrau (13. Februar 2007)

hallo leipziger ich habe mal eine frage an euch... ich bin im märz ein we in leipzig und wollte von euch mal wissen was es bikemässig so zum gucken gibt ..tolle shops besondere spots etc... 

danke schön !


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Februar 2007)

der vollständigkeit halber ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> ... Samstag ein, dann wird das aber erst so gegen 15 uhr ---.



@jörg: kann man mal so angehen. Wenn du immer noch mit Tomslicks unterwegs bist, können wir ja zur Halde Trages oder so (fahr dann auch mal wieder mit Tomslicks).

@Konafrau: Nur ein Wochenende reicht nicht.   Shops? Also shoppen kann man hier ohne Ende, da kommt man gar nicht zum Radeln. 
Zum Radeln sollte es mal an den Kulki gehen, in den Bienitz und zur Mimo. Alles drei auf einmal sind so 4-5h, habe ich beim Tourguide eingestellt. Dkc hat weiter unten mal einen Thread mit Koordinaten angefangen, da kannst du dich auch mal in googleearth orientieren. Grundsätzlich ist es hier sehr flach und sehr schlammig, wenn man nicht nur auf Radwegen und Waldwegen unterwegs sein will. Aber dafür kann man ewig weit fahren, ohne viel auf Straße zu radeln. Frag doch mal im BDO (Radladen) nach den Mädels die hier regelmäßig fahren (da ist auch eine mit nem Primo dabei).


----------



## dkc-live (14. Februar 2007)

wer acht ne tour am samstag?? ich kÃ¶nnte so gegen 1230 fÃ¼rhestens gegen 12? wenn mein helm doch endlich kommt. wenn nich geh ich zu aldi und hole mir einen fÃ¼r 5  â¬ ^^


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. Februar 2007)

@ Wilhelm, klar können wir, ich hoffe ja immer noch das es etwas abtrocknet und der Niederschlag sich in Grenzen hält, zumal man in der Wettervorhersage bis Sammstag die Regenwahrscheindlichkeit unter 50 % ansiedelt.
Die tomies hab ich doch gewechselt, die haten schon den ein oder anderen Schlatz, fahr jetzt mit Marathon PLus die haben etwas Profil sind zudem etwas breiter, naja bis auf das sie Pannensicher sind, kann ich nur nachteiliges berichten, die Performance im vergleich zu den Tomies ist in meine Augen schlecht. Die Dinger sind langsamer und bieten zudem nicht den erhoften Krippgewinn.
Naja, muss ich damit leben  

Wenn der Kollege DKC mit will muss er keine Angst haben, vor halb eins geht bei mir garnix, Samastag ist Brusttag, somit von höchster Bedeutung, Wenn ich mich Zwinge nehme ich vieleicht um 12 die Hantel in die Hand, da bin ich frühstens um 1 fertig, je nach dem wo wir uns dann Treffen brauche ich 1 bis 1 1/2 Stunden für die "Anreise", hehe.

Ich plane den Samstag so ab 14.30 jetzt mal fest ein, sollte es nicht gerade Regnen, glätte herrschen oder selbst die Radwege voller fützen stehen, bin ich dabei.

Also wie siehts mit Treffpunktvorschlägen aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2007)

Ok 14:30. 
Wenn wir nach Trages fahren (mein Vorschlag, weil ich hab echt nur Tomslicks - das Fully ist grad zerlegt), könnte man sich einfach am Schleussiger Weg an der Fussgängerampel treffen. Ist bei mir um s Eck und wenn du mitm Auto kommst kannst du es da parken.

@dkc: Für eine Fahrt nach Trages ist ein Helm nicht unbedingt wichtig....ist ja fast alles Radweg oder Feldweg, keine Trails. Ich hab auch noch einen schicken uralt Helm für Kleinkopferte (S-M) in metallicgrün.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. Februar 2007)

OK, DEAL, na das Stückchen komm ich mit dem Rad, das wird schon gehn, heute siehts ganz gut aus, werd also mal etwas Testen inwiefern ich fit bin.
Wenn das etwas hängt dann komm ich dann doch mit den Auto, sind ja in der Summation für mich dann doch schon 25 km mehr.
Muss ja nicht sein das ich halb tot nach Hause komme.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. Februar 2007)

TEstrunde absolviert, popliche 29 km mit nem Schnitt von 27,2km /h, gleiche Strecke in Topform 33,1 km/h Schnitt. Das alles auf die winterliche Kälte und auf die Rillen im Profil zu schieben fällt mir schwer, gut die Temperaturen sind schon ein Kriterium, gesagte BEstzeit bin ich bei 32 grad Celsius gefahren, aber 6 Monate nicht Radfahren kostet doch so einiges an Leistung.

Kondition an sich ist aber top, naja durchs Laufen, das Problem bestand darin das ich wieder Zerren im unter Rücken bekommen habe und das schlägt sich auf meinen Tritt nieder.
In guter Form kommt das Problem immer serst nach 60 oder mehr km und nicht schon nach 14 km.

Will damit sagen, CX auch wegen mir musst du nicht die Slicks auflegen, glaube kaum das du ohne diese Konditionelle nachteile bekommst , hehe.

ICh komm also ganz sicher mit dem Auto, aber über 50 km werden das auch vom Schleusiger Weg ganz sicherlich, das sollten wir also dann auch etwas ruhiger angehn.


----------



## Long John (14. Februar 2007)

Ich würde mich ja anschließen, jedoch alles was über einen Schnitt von 25 liegt ist für mich zu schnell. Grade wenn man im Wind steht kotzt man sich doch ganz schön aus. 

Vielleicht gibts ja noch Alternativen??


----------



## dkc-live (14. Februar 2007)

schließe mich an auf über 25 km/h hab ich kein bock.und hab bloß stollenreifen ^^


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. Februar 2007)

Keine Angst Leute ich wollte einfach mal ein Leistungsbild abgeben, was momentan sehr dürftig ist, bis Espenheim und zurück sind es vom schleusiger Weg gut und gerne 50 km ich denke sogar mehr.
Ich kann mich bloss noch an ne Tour mit CX erinnern die ging in Richtung Merseburger Tagebau, da hat er sich auch extra das Schnelle rad rausgekrammt, und das am Tag wo ich ne Stunde zuvor am Beintraining mich geschunden habe.
Die Strecke hin und wieder zurück sind wir mit nem über 30er Schnitt gefahren, dahing ich quasi nur im Windschatten um dem Tempo stand zu halten.
So darfs wirklich auf keine Fall laufen, so läuft es auch nicht, da braucht dir keine Bange zu haben wir richten uns nach dem langsamsten, was ab km 40 ich sein werde  
Das Problem ist wenn ich mit CX allein fahre dann kapituliere ich nicht, ich geh dann bis ans limit und das merk ich dann spätestens zu Hause.
Da Sonntag nun mein Beintag ist wo 370 kg in den Arbeitsätzen von der Beinpresse laufen sollte, will ich mich sowieso nicht verausgaben, das soll nen schöbe aufbaustrecke werden, die mich an die 60 km Marke führt, ohne das ich zu Hause ein Sauerstoffzelt brauche und am nächsten Tag mein Training schmeissen muss


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Februar 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich würde mich ja anschließen, jedoch alles was über einen Schnitt von 25 liegt ist für mich zu schnell. Grade wenn man im Wind steht kotzt man sich doch ganz schön aus.
> 
> Vielleicht gibts ja noch Alternativen??



Schnitt 25 fahr ich nur bei Rückenwind oder im Sommer, an Schnitt 30 kann ichmich nicht erinnern... 
Die Runde hat 65 km, also ca 3-4 h. Nichts was bei dem zu erwartenden lauen Vorfrühling nicht gemütlich zu schaffen wäre. 

Ich kann trotzdem keine Trails fahren weil mein Fully noch so ruiniert vom letzten WE ist - und extra das Serotta umbauen tu ich nicht. 

Der langsamste macht das Tempo. Ich kann auch SEHR langsam.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Februar 2007)

schnitt hin oder her...unser cxfahrer ist schwer in Ordnung und geht sicher auf die individuellen Wünsche des kritischen Verbrauchers ein  

andre frage: fährt jemand am kommenden sonntag? und wenn ja: wann/wo?


----------



## Long John (14. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub ich bin dabei. Werde aber Sspden. Die Gabel ist zu weich für Asphaltrollerei. 65 km sollten keine schwierigkeit darstellen. War auch schon öfters in Trages. Wir werden sehen, bis dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2007)

dann komm ich wohl mit. 1430 an der ampel. achso und trails kann man auch mit nem ht fahren ..


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2007)

Da freuen sich die Rennradler:

_*Markkleeberger See*_
_.... Für eine Brücke über die B 2 und die Pleiße sind Gelder für die Planung vorgesehen. Realisiert werden soll die Brücke, die Großstädteln mit dem Markkleeberger See verbindet, im Jahr 2009. ..._

_*Cospudener See*_
_Lang ersehnt und mehrfach verschoben, soll nun im Jahr 2007 der Uferrundweg vollständig asphaltiert werden.

(Quelle: spdmarkkleeberg.de)


_


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2007)

mein helm ist da ^^. hüpf hüpf hüpf... aua mein kopf -.-

Und mein Bike hat einen dezenten Farbzuwachs bekommen. hüpf²


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2007)

Na dann kann ja nix mehr schiefgehen....

Übrigens sollten wir uns 14:30 auf eine der drei möglichen Ampeln einigen, ich meine die westlichste wo das rosa Rohr aus dem Wald kommt (Asphaltfläche).

Trails mit nem HT ist ja nicht das Ding, aber Tomslicks führen da zu häufigem heftigen Bodenkontakt (eg hat da immer bei den BDO Touren für Erheiterung gesorgt, mir hat Jens dann verboten mit den Dingern mitzufahren...).

Und Sonntag?


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2007)

lol ^^ mit tomsliks trailen is wie ein heftiger downhill mit cyclocrosser ^^.
ich glaub ich weiß was du mit dem rohr meinst.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Februar 2007)

Meinst du jetzt die Ampel in der Mitte, keine Ahnung ob da ein rosa Rohr ist, oder  meinst du die am nächsten in Richtung Grünau liegt, weil da müsste ich ja parken.
Ich komme definitiv und wenn man nicht gerade an der Ampel, die am nächsten Richtung Zentrum liegt, steht, sprich die hinter der B2 in Richtung Zentrum, dann kann man das doch sogar einsehen.
Dich Wilhelm kann man ja dann auch nicht übersehn und den Rest, es fällt schon auf wenn einer oder mehrere da irgendwo rumstehen mit Fahrrädern ohne diese zu bewegen, die quatsch ich dann einfach an.

So trainert hab ich jetzt und ich pack jetzt mein Rad ins Auto.
Also bis 14 30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigmad (17. Februar 2007)

ähm, 14.30 ...richtig? Würde gern mal wieder richtig fahren, allerdings hab ich ein Lichtproblem. Geht ja nur bis 17.15 Uhr und Strasse bis max. 17.45 Uhr politisch gesehen richtig gut. Wie schaut die Runde denn aus?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (17. Februar 2007)

So ich mach jetzt los, BigMan komm einfach mit ich hab auch kein Licht, die Strecke geht hauptsächlich auf Radwegen unter die Räder kommst du also nicht


----------



## bigmad (17. Februar 2007)

Ui, sorry - da war ich schon weg, demnächst dann, weil ich wieder mehr Zeit habe.


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2007)

Fährt morgen jmd.?? Bjoern hatte sich doch irgendwie angekündigt.

Schade das wir nur zu 4. gewesen sind. Ich hätte gedacht das da mehr drin ist. Aber 4 sind ja immerhin schon doppelt soviel wie sonst immer.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Februar 2007)

ich denke, morgen so ab 14.30 h oder 15 h könnt ich ... wie siehts da aus?


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2007)

naja eigentlich gut, eher wär aber besser. vielleicht so gg mittag 13 oder 13.30. zwecks schönwetterlage


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2007)

wenns mir morgen besser geht würde ich vllt doch mitkommen wenn ihr nix gegen ne lahme ente habt.am ende jetzt ging gar nix mehr. als ich wieder auf asphalt war konnte ich richtig ziehen. aber auf dm komischen tagebau sand matsch sind meine reifen wie angeklebt gewesen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...auf dm komischen tagebau sand matsch sind meine reifen wie angeklebt gewesen.



Das ist aber normal so. Das ist dann das Kraftausdauertraining.

Ich weiss nicht wann ich morgen radle -vielleicht komm ich mit mal sehn, wollte eigentlich mal wieder rasen, vielleicht Rennrad. Entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2007)

naja normal is was anderes mein alter 28 er is darübergeflutscht wie nix. bald kommen ja reifen mit weniger profil.
mit nem rannrad sollte man doch auf 60km locker nen 28-30 schnitt machen oder liege ich da falsch?

alles in allem war die tour cool. hat spaß gemacht wenn sie auch etwas über meine grenzen hinaus ging ^^.

des weiteren hab ich gemerkt, dass es meine nabe vollständig verstellt hat. die gänge gingen erst rein wenn ich last vom pedal genommen hab. dann gehts morgen gleich mal ans einstellen (zu ersten mal ^^)


----------



## bigmad (18. Februar 2007)

Wäre heute ab 13.30 Uhr interessiert und definitv mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (18. Februar 2007)

Treffe mich mit Moe an der Pferderennbahn(scheibenholz) 13.45. zum fahren.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Februar 2007)

ich hab effektiv keinen bock... bin heute schon 35 km gefahren


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (18. Februar 2007)

War ne gute Tour gestern, Training war heute durchaus effektiv. Auf dem Leistungslevel kann man als durchaus öfters Touren am Samstag machen.


----------



## Long John (18. Februar 2007)

War ganz schön schnell gestern, und n bissel viel Asphalt. Wobei die Fahrt von Trages in den Störmthaler Tagebau, als Wilhelm das Tempo machte, schon ganz erhaben war. So mit ca. 38 km/h   geht gar nicht aber fetzt schon. Müsste man sich fast überlegen ob man sich nicht doch noch mal irgendwann ein Renner zulegt. Geschwindigkeit ist keine Hexerei.

Heute war auch gut. angenehme Runde mit Moe, Bigmad und Stefan Richtung Domholzschänke-Bienitz-Kulke (Klassiker in Leipzig eben). Das Wetter geht echt gar nicht. Unglaublich wenn man bedenkt das grade Mitte Februar ist.

Nur die Geschichte mit dem "lass uns mal da Fahren wo es nicht so schlammig ist" müsste man nochmal überdenken. 

So denn bis demnächst. Ich hoffe der Thread bleibt weiterhin so belebt wie zuletzt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

...hier Teil 1 der Bilder von heute... in bescheidener Qualität, wer diese in hoher Quali haben will: einfach mailen!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

Teil 2


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

Teil 3

...schöne Tour heute - jederzeit gerne wieder


----------



## Long John (18. Februar 2007)

endlich mal n bissel Farbe, mit freundlichem Gruße an alle Gazellen die im Körper eines Elefanten gefangen sind;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA,der war gut )))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2007)

Und das Schaltwerk von Bigmad noch ganz? 

Ich war schon früh los mitm Serotta, aber die Rennradler waren nicht an ihrem Treffpunkt. Daher bin ich mal durch den Tagebau Profen und bin dann ab Großgörschen bissl übern Asphalt gerast(45km/h mit Rückenwind).

Sah dort aus wie in Mallorca im März- zig Rennradler unterwegs. Anschlieesend noch um den Cospudi mit Frau, Slalomfahren um Kinder und Hunde.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

denke bis jetz isses noch ganz... falls jemand morgen abend nen nightride macht: bitte hier schreiben!!! ...ansonsten bis di. beim bdo (falls mir nix dazwischenkommt ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (18. Februar 2007)

ihr seid doch alle wieder gerast gebt es zu ^^.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Februar 2007)

nene dkc... das war heut ne richtig angenehme runde - sieh zu, dass Du mal öfter dabei bist... vorausschauend fahren  + UND KOPF EINZIEHEN!!! ;-) 

jetz aber guten8


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2007)

@ Björn: Ja! Uhrzeit? Hab viel Zeit, bin *freigestellt* für Mo und Di.

@ David: Ja, und morgen hab ichs auch vor, aber SSP.

Na dann schlage ich mal Montag 17:30 Pferderennbahn vor. Gerne auch früher/später, wenns sein muß .


----------



## bigmad (19. Februar 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> denke bis jetz isses noch ganz...



War'n Insider bezüglich mal einer Tour mit CX  Damals gab's Probleme wegen dem teurem "Plasikgeraffel ala SRAM" ....

Im übrigen hats heute Spass gemacht, war halt meine erste richtige Ausfahrt nach dem Winter, hatte so meine Probleme, bin also in Zukunft öfter dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueYersey (19. Februar 2007)

Würd mich auch gern mal wieder bei einer gemütlichen Runde einhaken...
Wenn sich also was bei Tageslicht ergeben würde, wär ich dabei.

Grüße


----------



## LH_DJ (19. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute,
von euch morgen jemand beim BDO dabei?
Bin am Überlegen, allerdings 2 Wochen nicht gefahren und morgen dann schon 50km Arbeitsweg in den Beinen. Hab eigentlich Lust, motiviert mich!!!!
Bis dann.....
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Long John (19. Februar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na dann schlage ich mal Montag 17:30 Pferderennbahn vor. Gerne auch früher/später, wenns sein muß .



tja das war wohl nichts mehr, bin grad erst rein. Zahnarzt geht vor. Viel spass und allseits gute Fahrt.

Bis morgen dann

@dietmar. komm ruhig mit morgen so als motivation.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Februar 2007)

bin auch erst grad aus thüringen eingetrudelt :-(

...aber morgen wirds dann hoffentlich beim bdo was

motivier motivier motivier @dietmar ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2007)

mitmotivier. mal schauen ob ich es schaffe. muss ich wieder ganz schön rasen ^^. hab heute im berufverkehr nen 50 er schnitt hingelegt ^^ (fofi mit 50 ps) morgen hab ich 160 uhr feierabend und muss dann noch meine oma einkaufen (krank). ich geb mir mühe,


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2007)

Na es wird doch eh immer so kurz nach 18:00. Wir warten auf dich. 

Die Trails haben super Grip, bis morgen wirds bestimmt noch besser - warn vorhin schon geil die Abfahrten von Fockeberg und Halde Zschocher, ging sauschnell!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Februar 2007)

so, war doch heut wieder ne schöne runde - mimo rules!


----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2007)

nene kaum zu hause schon am posten.
es fehlen jetzt nur noch die "erster!!!111einseinseins" rufe.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2007)

Mir wars ja fast ein bisschen zu langsam aber ok muss ich halt die Tage nochmal den Fockeberg rauf und runter heizen.

Aber so ausgiebig Mimo muss man dringend nochmal fahren - haben wir überhaupt einen Weg ausgelassen (ich glaub einer hat gefehlt).


----------



## LH_DJ (20. Februar 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nene kaum zu hause schon am posten.
> es fehlen jetzt nur noch die "erster!!!111einseinseins" rufe.



Warst du auch dabei?
Moe und Long John konnte ich ja kennenlernen. Ja ist schon immer was spezielles so im dunkeln durch den Wald. Der Helm hat mich vor einer dicken Beule bewahrt, hab doch den über den Weg hängenden Baum übersehen. 
Bis später.....
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Februar 2007)

...war in der tat heut recht "entspannend" was das tempo anging... aber das lag bestimmt daran, dass ich seit wochen mal OHNE rucksack gefahren bin ;-)

@cxfahrer: gerne können wir mal ne mimo-intensiv-runde mit allem drum und dran machen, würde hierfür allerdings tageslicht vorziehen...wege haben wir nicht alle gemacht...siehe anlage ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (21. Februar 2007)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Warst du auch dabei?
> Moe und Long John konnte ich ja kennenlernen. Ja ist schon immer was spezielles so im dunkeln durch den Wald. Der Helm hat mich vor einer dicken Beule bewahrt, hab doch den über den Weg hängenden Baum übersehen.
> Bis später.....
> Dietmar



ich war der hinter dir als du gegen den baum bist. naja bin ja auch leicht zu übersehen so komplett in schwarz mit schwarzen bike


----------



## LH_DJ (21. Februar 2007)

Na da waren wir ja wirklich zahlreich vertreten. Bei mir war auch nur der Rahmen nicht schwarz und jetzt weiß ich wer du bist. Ne Mimo- Runde am Tag wäre wirklich nicht verkehrt. Nächste Woche Di. - Do. hab ich frei, wie wäre es da? Am besten so über mittag, wegen Familie und so....
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Februar 2007)

Donnerstag habe ich auch tagsüber Zeit.

PS was ist jetzt mit diesem Wochenende? Soll ja Nieselwetter geben. Ich würde Samstag 11:00 Uhr Pferderennbahn vorschlagen, und dann mal Trails suchen gehn zwischen Horburg und Zweimen. SSP mellow.







 Copyright Magicmaps Landesvermessungsamt Sachsen Topographische Karten


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Februar 2007)

hm, unter der woche tagsüber ist bei mir nicht drin  
naja, wünsch euch dann schonmal viel spass, haut rein!


----------



## Long John (21. Februar 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> hm, unter der woche tagsüber ist bei mir nicht drin
> naja, wünsch euch dann schonmal viel spass, haut rein!



  net weinen mein Gutster, ich muss doch och tagsüber am Herd stehen. Die Dienstags runde war ja wohl Mimo bis zum abwinken 

Bin tagsüber auch gerne dabei aber generell dann nur am WE. Unter der Woche frühestens ab 16 Uhr.
Wegen Sa. bin ich dabei falls etwas dazwischen kommt, meld ich mich noch mal. Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## dkc-live (21. Februar 2007)

ich muss meine freundin aus bamberg abholen. schade ich bin nächste woche dabei


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Februar 2007)

wegen wochenende weiss ich noch nicht...bin fr. im süden unterwegs... also kommt wohl nur sonntag in frage. macht ruhig mal touren aus... ich geb einfach per sms bescheid, entweder an cxfahrer oder longjohn


----------



## LH_DJ (22. Februar 2007)

Bin am Wochenende arbeiten, merke mir den Donnerstag vor.
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (23. Februar 2007)

Also morgen sprich(Samstag) 11 Uhr Pferderennbahn, es sei denn es gießt in Strömen. Ich meld mich dann ggf. noch mal bis 10.15 Ansonsten komm ich.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2007)

Geht klar.


----------



## Long John (24. Februar 2007)

oha, der Teufel Alkohol hatte wiedermal bessere Argumente gehabt. wollte mich daher für morgen 11 Uhr entschuldigen. werde wohl erst nachmittags wieder fahren können, sorry.


----------



## _booze_ (24. Februar 2007)

müsst ihr eigentlich immer so weit fahren...könnter nich ma was für leute machen die seit letztem jahr nich gefahren sind, auf SingleSpeed umsteigen und Probleme mit den Bändern im Fuß haben? IS DAS DENN ZUVIEL VERLANGT?


----------



## Long John (24. Februar 2007)

hey hast du lust noch bis 12 zu warten. dann gehts wieder


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Februar 2007)

Tsts. (Bin jetzt erst ins Netz.)

Aber heut abend löte ICH mir dann einen rein dann könnt ihr morgen sehn wo ihr bleibt....pffft.

Die Luppenaue bei Dölkau ist echt sehr hübsch (Königseiche, Schloß). Auch die Kiesgruben zwischen Wallendorf und dem fragmentarischen Karlheinekanal sind vogelkundlich interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (25. Februar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber heut abend löte ICH mir dann einen rein dann könnt ihr morgen sehn wo ihr bleibt....pffft.



Ich löte im Moment nicht, denn ich bin krank. Will Donnerstag aber dennoch im Auge behalten auch wenn das Wetter schlecht sein soll. Also eine lockere Runde tagsüber? CX???
Dietmar


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. Februar 2007)

@longjohn: soso, der böse "teufel" alkohol... tztztz und ich hab dich noch vor dieser geißel der menschheit gewarnt ;-) 
(mir gings heut morgen aber auch nicht besser; kumpel von mir hatte den 30sten gefeiert)

@dietmar: gute besserung/genesung  - wenn wir schon beim thema sind: in dieser jahreszeit hilft glühwein  !

...dann hoffe ich man sieht sich promillefrei spätestens am di. beim bdo (sofern das wetter mitspielt und die arbeit es zulässt)

gruß an alle


----------



## dkc-live (26. Februar 2007)

bin die beim bdo auf jedenfall dabei.


----------



## Long John (26. Februar 2007)

Möge die "Geißel" hoch leben. Dienstag wirds bestimmt richtisch drecksch, wenn´s weiter so feucht bleibt. Aber nur die Harten komm in Garten.

@CX:Tut mir übrigens wirklich leid wegen Samstag. Ich dachte du schaust nochmal rein. War dann auch allein unterwegs.
Sonntags übrigens im Oberholz, Trails suchen. Ist ne ganz schöne Irrfahrt gewesen mit nen feuchten Ende. Gelohnt hat sichs aber allemal.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Februar 2007)

schöne sch... - bin um 18.30h noch im büro gehockt :-((((((

hoffe es hat spaß gemacht heute


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2007)

schön dreckig wars... mein mein kettenblatt ist dicker als die kette ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2007)

War gut schnell!

@dietmar: 
1. hab ich mein Handy in der Waschmaschine gewaschen
               2. hab ich mir meine Gorewindstopperhose zerrissen
               3. das Wetter...hmmm.

Gib halt hier bis Do früh Bescheid. Vielleicht gehts ja doch, wenns warm genug ist.


----------



## dkc-live (28. Februar 2007)

hab mal mein rad begutachtet der holz dreck verbundwerkstoff, ist jetzt schön ausgehärtet.... das wird ne arbeit ^^


----------



## LH_DJ (28. Februar 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> War gut schnell!
> 
> @dietmar:
> 1. hab ich mein Handy in der Waschmaschine gewaschen
> ...



Hatte wieder Kinderdienst gestern. War ja dann ein teurer Ausflug für dich. War über mittag ein Stündchen unterwegs, ziemlicher Modder. Aber da ja eh alles dreckig ist kann man auch weiter machen. Würde also sagen wenn es um 10:00 Uhr nicht regnet fahren wir. Siehe PM...

Dietmar


----------



## LH_DJ (1. März 2007)

Hallo cx,
sieht doch ganz gut aus oder?
Ich warte noch auf Antwort bevor ich mich umziehe. Wenn ja dann Rohrteichstraße wie vorgeschlagen?
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2007)

grml meine headshock hat heute den dienst quittiert ... das scheiß ding. hoffentlich ist die bis morgen wieder in ordnung. grml hab ein city rad als ersatz bekommen. aber der service stimmt das muss man denen lassen!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> --headshock ---das scheiß ding--


Wie wärs mit einer ordentlichen Gabel?  Reba oder so? Na egal.

Ich wollte nochmal ein bisschen locker Ausradeln bevor ich mich ins insulare Hochgebirge begebe. Samstag? Sonntag? Soll ja mild werden.


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2007)

"Wie wärs mit einer ordentlichen Gabel? Reba oder so? Na egal."
zuviel zum einstellen... bähhh. mehr als luftdruck brauch ich nicht!!! vom ansprechverhalten kommt glaube ich keine reba mit.


----------



## LH_DJ (1. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> zuviel zum einstellen... bähhh. mehr als luftdruck brauch ich nicht!!! vom ansprechverhalten kommt glaube ich keine reba mit.



Meine Reba ist top. Lock out brauche ich nie, Zugstufe ist kinderleicht einstellbar und Ansprechverhalten kannst ja auch beeinflussen.

@CX:
Hab die nächsten Tage immer so 1:00 oder 2:00 Uhr Dienstbeginn, da bin ich am Tag zu breit zum Fahren. Mein Putztag viel dann auch noch etwas gründlicher aus und das soll nicht gleich wieder umsonst gewesen sein. Hat aber dennoch Lust auf mehr gemacht heute, wenn auch lieber bei besseren äußeren Umständen. Es hat ja dann noch ordentlich runtergehauen, wir haben die trockendste Tageszeit erwischt. Schönen Urlaub....

Dietmar


----------



## Long John (2. März 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit einer ordentlichen Gabel?  Reba oder so? Na egal.
> 
> Ich wollte nochmal ein bisschen locker Ausradeln bevor ich mich ins insulare Hochgebirge begebe. Samstag? Sonntag? Soll ja mild werden.



Also am Samstag fahren Bjoern und meiner einer wohl ne Runde. Wie lange und wohin ist wetterabhängig. Aber vorm Aufstehen steh ich nicht auf. Muss auch mal wieder ausschlafen. Zeitpunkt ist so gg 12.30 Und 13 Uhr angedacht. Vermutlich Pferderennbahn, gern aber auch woanders.

@CX: Für den Fall das man sich nicht noch mal sieht, viel Spass auf La Palma. Schick mal n Photo oder so was rein.

Hatte auf der Fahrt zum Bdo am Dienstag n Crash, so mit Reifenplatzer und Schürfgeschichten und bibabo, sonst wär ich auch da gewesen. Wo wart Ihr denn?

Apropos Gabel, wahrscheinlich fällt die Garantie bei meiner ins Wasser. Ich könnt :kotz:    In diesem Sinne, schönen Freitag noch.


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2007)

meine gabel ist wieder ganz! und marathon supreme sind bestellt ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Also am Samstag fahren Bjoern und meiner einer wohl ne Runde. Wie lange und wohin ist wetterabhängig. Aber vorm Aufstehen steh ich nicht auf. Muss auch mal wieder ausschlafen. Zeitpunkt ist so gg 12.30 Und 13 Uhr angedacht. Vermutlich Pferderennbahn, gern aber auch woanders.



Ja, geht klar - ich schau aber sicherheitshalber vorher nochmal rein...Singlespeed - das Canyon ist in der Kiste und das Serotta hat vorn nen Lagerschaden. 

Dienstag sind wir auf meinen Wunsch nur durch den Auwald zwischen Fockeberg und Nordstrand. 

@dkc: Was ist denn Marathon Supreme ? Klingt wie ne Eiscreme für die Langdistanz.


----------



## Long John (2. März 2007)

Ich sag bjoern übers telefon bescheid und schreib hier aber auch noch mal. Ssp passt schon. Bin heut nicht saufen. Sollte morgen also klappen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2007)

Die Sonne lacht! Auf in den Süden! 12.30 immer noch Pferderennbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (3. März 2007)

Hab grad mit Bjoern gesprochen. 12.45 Pferderennbahn. Ssp, das wird ne schlammschlacht. Aber wer will schon ewig leben.

Wie gesagt so richtig schön dreckig, aber goil. Komisch das wir keinen anderen Bikern begenet sind. Außer dem einen zu Beginn.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. März 2007)

so, mann und maschine wieder sauber... 
Nochmal 1000dank an cxfahrer für die aktion gartenschlauch und schönen urlaub!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2007)

Gern geschehen!
Rotwild ist ja sonst eher selten in unserem Garten zu sehen.

War ne schön entspannte Runde, Schlammcruisen sozusagen.
Ich glaub am Anfang das war Matze - ich  hab son schlechtes Namensgedächntis.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. März 2007)

Ihr seit ja verrückt bei so nem Dreckswetter zu fahren.


----------



## Verhüterli (3. März 2007)

Hallo ihr Radsportverrückten Leipziger,

ich find es Super das es hier so einen regen Austausch gibt und ihr euch nicht zu schade seit bei so`nem Sauwetter eure Esel durch den Schlamm zu reiten ! 
Nun möchte ich mich auch mal mit einklinken .
Zum einen bin ich gerade dabei ein neues Eselchen zu züchten was nur ein Gang hat und wenn ich richtig gelesen habe fahren ein paar von euch auch Ssp? Mich würde interessieren welche Übersetzung ihr hier im schönen Leipzig fahrt. 3:1 (46:18)ist das zu hart um auf Draht zu bleiben? 
Und zum anderen bin ich immer offen für ne Tour/Schlammschlacht unter Gleichgesinnten


----------



## matze81 (4. März 2007)

@cx: So schlecht kann dein Namengedächnis nicht sein  ich wars

@Long John: Ich war ja schon ab 11 unterwegs, da hat man zumindest am Cossie ein paar Biker gesehen. Die waren jedoch nicht so schön dreckig, im Schlamm war ich aber auch alleine (mit Außnahme der zahlreichen Reiter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> ...würde interessieren welche Übersetzung ihr hier im schönen Leipzig fahrt. 3:1 (46:18)ist das zu hart ...:



46:18? Bist du Superman? Wie kommst du damit die Hügel rauf? 36:18 oder 36:17. Longjohn und ich hatten gestern mit 36:17 schon Probleme in dem Matsch.


----------



## Long John (4. März 2007)

Na ja, ich sach ja immer wenn´mans treten kann, warum nicht. Aber das ist schon ganz schön lang. ALTER SCHWEDE!!!!


----------



## Verhüterli (4. März 2007)

Also Superman bin ich noch nicht , es ist bloß so das man ja auch ein bissl geschwindigkeit drauf haben will ohne gleich ins leere zu treten.Auf meinem Alltagstourenrad fahr ich vorne auch ein 48er und bei meiner11-32er Kasette bewegt sich die Kette auf den unteren 5 Ritzeln also dachte ich 16 Zähne sind O.K. . würde mich aber auch belehren lassen und hätt sogar noch ein 39er Blatt


----------



## _booze_ (4. März 2007)

hmmm im moment 44:15...bin heut länger gefahren aber das is doch n bissl arg deswegen werd ich auf 38:15 runterschrauben...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2007)

2:1, maximal 2.1:1, alles andere kommt man kein Hügel mehr rauf. Wir reden hier von MTB und nicht Straße, also schneller wie 30 wirst im Gelände nich fahren.


----------



## Verhüterli (4. März 2007)

Also ich werde das so machen ich probier das mal mit 48:16-spasseshalber  und verkleinere dann meine Kette zu 39:16 das ist dann etwas weniger als 2,5:1 ich hoffe das ich damit dann zufrieden bin.
Auf jeden Dank ich euch erstmal für eure Erfahrungen !


----------



## Long John (4. März 2007)

probiers aus. Aber ich hatte bevor ich 34/16 gefahren bin 32/14. Und das war mir schon zu viel für Berg und technisch mehr oder weniger anspruchsvolle singletrails.
Ich kann da die Meinung von CxFahrer nur teilen.


----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2007)

also meine 38/18 sind mir zu lang werde sie auf 34/18 verkleinern. geht ja auch im sommer in die alpen. aber zu glück werkelt ne 8 gang nabe im heck ^^


----------



## Soul Bleedings (5. März 2007)

Hi,

bin neu hier und möchte mich kurz vorstellen. Bin der Sven aus Leipzig (Mölkau) und 24 Jahre alt. Fahre seit letztes Jahr erst wieder Fahrrad (RR). Nun für dieses Jahr hab ich mir zusätzlich noch ein wunderschönes Hardtrail zugelegt, dass viel Aufmerksamkeit von mir erwartet. Nun würde ich mich auch gerne einer Gruppe anschließen, die regelmäßig ihre Runden dreht. Gemeinsam macht das doch mehr Spass. Örtlichkeit wäre Nebensache. 

Meine momentane Runde mit Rennrad wäre:

Mölkau --> Wachau --> Auenhain --> Großpösna --> Fuchshain --> Seifertshain --> Liebertwolkwitz --> Wachau (Richtung Markkleeberger See, dann Runde um den See) --> Cospudener See (bis Ende Asphaltfahrradweg) --> Wachau --> Mölkau


Vielleicht hat jemand Lust auf diese Tour, hab sie extra erwähnt weil sie wirklich schön ist, vorallem an beide Seen. Die Strecke ist aber jetzt eher was für die Rennräder. Für MTB-Strecken bin ich aber auf jeden Fall auch zu haben. 

Also meldet euch. 


LG Sven


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2007)

moin moin. 
dienstag 1800 uhr ist am bike dep. ost immer eine mtb tour. gutes licht und helm sollteste dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tias (5. März 2007)

@ Soul Bleedings

ich würde mich an schließen. wieviel km ist die runde? 
bin auf der such nach einer schönen rr runde.

wann fährst du, ich kann mir meine zeit frei wählen.

gruß tias


----------



## Soul Bleedings (5. März 2007)

@Tias

Die Strecke ist ca 50 bis 60 km lang. Man kann aber ohne Probleme 2mal um den See fahren. Gibt sogar wunderschöne S-Kurven in Wachau die man mit sehr hoher Geschwindigkeit nehmen kann. Denke ist ein Muss für den RR-Fahrer sich mal richtig in die Kurven legen zu können. 

Aus welcher Ecke kommst du Tias? 

Zeitlich bevorzuge ich Wochenende Samstags und Sonntags vormittags, so ab 9.00Uhr nach dem Frühstück.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. März 2007)

moin zusammen und willkommen an die "neuzugänge" - super, dass sich das forum hier deutlich zu beleben scheint (aber schließlich ist der winter ja jetzt auch rum - also raus mit'm a.... an die frühlingsluft ;-)
Wäre schön, wenn man mal ne gemeinsame Tour hinkriegen würde!

...fährt jemand von Euch morgen bdo mit? (auch wenn der jensemann kulturell verhindert ist?) - ich selbst versuche da zu sein...

kommt halt aber wie immer drauf an, wann ich aus'm büro komme


----------



## tias (6. März 2007)

@ Soul Bleedings

also ich komme aus dem leipziger osten (eisenbahnstr.)

ja wochenende ist i.o. bin zur zeit bissel erkältet würde
mir für dieses we noch bis freitag bedenkzeit lassen 


willst du dieses we fahren?


gruß tias


----------



## Soul Bleedings (6. März 2007)

Hi,

na wenn du erkältet bist ist auch nicht so schlimm, muss mir erstmal lange Sachen besorgen. Auf dem MTB schon ziemlich beschi.. mit Jeans, da versuche ich auf dem Rennrad erst garnicht. Rennrad bevorzuge ich aber nur bei trockenem Wetter wenn es dir nichts ausmacht.


----------



## Verhüterli (6. März 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> moin zusammen und willkommen an die "neuzugänge" - super, dass sich das forum hier deutlich zu beleben scheint (aber schließlich ist der winter ja jetzt auch rum - also raus mit'm a.... an die frühlingsluft ;-)
> Wäre schön, wenn man mal ne gemeinsame Tour hinkriegen würde!
> 
> ...fährt jemand von Euch morgen bdo mit? (auch wenn der jensemann kulturell verhindert ist?) - ich selbst versuche da zu sein...
> ...



Würde mich ja schon gern mal dieser Runde anschliesen hatte aber gelesen ein Helm ist notwendig.Wirklich? wo geht es den da so lang? Also evtl. nächste Woche.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. März 2007)

jau, helm musst du definitiv dabei haben... nicht dass es dir wie seinerzeit dkc geht (steht ein paar seiten weiter vorne; möchte garnicht wissen wie das ohne hut ausgegangen wäre)... und auch licht nicht vergessen (am besten helmlampe)

es geht größtenteils durch die umliegenden wälder und felder leipzigs, meistens auf trails ...mein persönlicher favorit dabei: MIMO       

...aber muss ja zu meiner schande gestehen, dass ich heut nicht um 18h am bdo war, sch... büro war mal wieder schuld


----------



## Verhüterli (6. März 2007)

Na gut dann heisst es jetzt für mich mal einen Helm besorgen! Bis jetzt hab ich das noch nicht als unbedingt notwendig angesehen. Ausser vielleicht in den Tagebaulöchern im Leipziger Süden, ist aber bis jetzt immer alles gut gegangen. Sobald ich durchgestiegen bin wie was wo mit Helm zu tun hat und ich dann auch einen habe bin ich zu allen schandtaten bereit. Und MIMO ist ein schöner Spielplatz für große Kinder! 

Beste Grüße David !


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2007)

war auch nicht dabei.
meine freundin hatte geburtstag, haben zeitgleich ne 40 km mit ihrem neuen rad gedreht.

gruß ebenfalls david!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. März 2007)

@verhüterli
jau, dann hol dir nen hut (auslaufmodelle sind preislich immer attraktiv!) und ab gehts! ... klar, hier im flachland brauchst du theoretisch so'n dingens nicht - aber grade beim nightride, viel speed und unbekannter strecke ist das doch besser!


----------



## dkc-live (8. März 2007)

helm bringt auch hier was. bin vor ein paar jahren bei ner abfahrt auf ne nasse holzkante gesprungen (war unter laub). den helm hats wunderbar zerbröselt ^^


----------



## BlackHills (8. März 2007)

Ich fahr mit blueyersey und noch nem Kumpel am Samstag ne CC- Tour (so 40 - 50 km, vllt auch mehr) ab Mittag. Richtung ist nochnicht geplant, aber mich würde der Steinbruch bei Brandis mal reizen, bin aber auch für andere Vorschläge offen.
Wenn sich keiner meldet, fahren wir auch zu 3. aber wär cool, wenn noch paar dazu kommen würden. Möglicherweise auch andere zeiten. 

MfG     BlackHills


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. März 2007)

...samstag is bei mir leider schlecht... 

aber am sonntag bin ich wieder für jeden spass zu haben... gegen 13 - 13:30  wäre gut - fährt da jemand?


----------



## dkc-live (9. März 2007)

mach mit meiner freundin ne tour... das wird wahrscheinlich zu langsam für euch


----------



## BlackHills (9. März 2007)

hm da ich heute gezwungenerweise auf ein kettenblatt umsteigen musste, wäre das fast ok. aber naja. scheint sich ja keiner zu finden...  

also sonntag kann ich leider nicht. wie siehts nächste woche bei euch aus?

Schönes WE euch und  dkc-live, viel spass morgen.   Bis bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (9. März 2007)

Also ich fahr Sa und So. Morgen höchstwahrscheinlich in Richtung Waldsteinberg. Bin ich mit Cx Fahrer schon mal gewesen. Geile Ecke. Ist n bissel weiter, vielleicht so ca. 80-90km. Werd so nach dem Frühstück los kurbeln, ca. zw. 11 Uhr und 11.30 Uhr.

Also wenn jmd. Mit will?  

@Moe: Sonntag wollt ich auch fahren. Allerdings nicht ganz so lang. Könntest du evtl. auch etwas eher. Wollt am Sonntag um eigentlich um 16.30 Uhr wieder zu Haus sein. Wegen "Sport im Osten". Muss aber auch nicht unbedingt sein. Nur für den Fall das es bei dir nicht gehen sollte. 

Ansonsten muss man ja mal so Gaaaaannnzzzzzzzz Laaaaaaangsaaaaaaaaam mal die Sache mit Miriqudi in Planung nehmen. Ist ja dann auch bald April, und an einem WE in diesem wunderschönen Monat hat ja auch der Jens was geplant.


----------



## Verhüterli (9. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen.

Also mit ner tour das wäre schön aber leider bin ich Morgen beim Training, etwas anderes als Bike nämlich Rudern und da ich nicht alleine aufn Wasser bin kann ich dieKammerradschaft nicht hängen lassen.

Vielleicht nächstes Wochenende??

Mal eine Frage an alle was haltet ihr von Fixed Gear in Leipzig und überhaupt, Ja oder Nein evtl. ?

Allen ein schönes Wochenende !


----------



## dkc-live (10. März 2007)

ist dein cd scheibengebremst? wenn nein kauf dir ein disc laufrad und schraub auf die scheibenbremsaufnehme ein ritzel drauf. dann kannste immer zwischen fixed und single wechseln. auf der straße ist es vllt sinnvoll. aber im gelände kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.

ich habe heute mal ein normales laufrad in mein cd gemacht und es war richtig schön leicht. werde mir demnächst auch ein singelspeed zulegen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. März 2007)

@ longjohn: früher is schlecht, da grade mal wieder im süden (musste heut einfach mal nach der winterpause das motorrad rauszerren *die gashand juckt halt* 

denke, morgen gegen 13h wäre ok... könnten uns ja dann wieder per sms abstimmen


----------



## Long John (10. März 2007)

Ja geht klar. Ich schau morgen nochmal rein, aber wenn bei dir nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, können wir gerne 13Uhr stehen lassen. Treffpunkt wird ich sagen wie immer.(Rennbahn).

War heute übrigens bei den Ammelshainer Steinbrüchen. Hab dort auch Rasta-Marco mit nen Kumpel getroffen. Die Ecke dort ist echt ohne Ende geil. Die Anfahrt dahin ist allerdings etwas lang und umständlich. Aber absolut hitverdächtige Singletrails mit viel viel Flow und so n Steinbruch hat ja auch mal was fürs Auge zu bieten. 

Mehr dazu dann morgen. Gute Fahrt!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. März 2007)

13h rennbahn scheibenholz passt - wer sonst noch mit will, ist gerne willkommen


----------



## Verhüterli (11. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ist dein cd scheibengebremst? wenn nein kauf dir ein disc laufrad und schraub auf die scheibenbremsaufnehme ein ritzel drauf. dann kannste immer zwischen fixed und single wechseln. auf der straße ist es vllt sinnvoll. aber im gelände kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.
> 
> ich habe heute mal ein normales laufrad in mein cd gemacht und es war richtig schön leicht. werde mir demnächst auch ein singelspeed zulegen.



Danke für dein Tip ,gehört habe ich schon davon eine Scheibennabe zu verwenden aber a)mein in die jahre gekommenes caad2 hat keine Scheibennabe, da keine Aufnahme am Rahmen vorhanden - damals fing das gerade mit scheibe an und war noch nicht so in Mode wie heute.Und b) mein cd hat Schaltung da ich auch mal einen Hänger damit ziehe - ist besser so.
Das Merida das gerad fertig gestellt wird Ssp hat das auch nicht.

Das Thema fixed Gear ist noch nicht vom Tisch evtl. bau ich mir ein RR fixed mit 60+ Rahmenhöhe preiswert zusammen für die City .Aber ä bissl bamml habsch schon davor!

Die Clara heut wieder das gibt ä wedderschn, da mussch jetzt unbedingt rausgehn!


----------



## Bunkerhorst (11. März 2007)

Tach alle zusammen. Kann mir einer von euch vielleicht erklären wie man am besten zum Steinbruch bei Brandis kommt? Habe mir gerade eben Bilder davon angschaut und muss sagen, dass es echt nett ausschaut.


----------



## BlackHills (11. März 2007)

würde mich auch mal interessieren. Bzw wenn mal jemand ne runde dahin fahren sollte, dann bitte mal rechtzeitig bescheidsagen    MfG


----------



## BlueYersey (11. März 2007)

Wenn wir einmal beim Erkunden von Leipzig sind: Wo sind denn die viel gelobten Mimo? Also Ecke Taucha weiß ich, aber genauer dann?
Vielleicht hat ja jemand die groben Koordinaten für Google Earth bereit.

Danke; Grüße B.Y.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (11. März 2007)

Da sind Moe und ich heute durch. Warum habt ihr denn nicht bescheid gegeben, das Ihr fahren wollt. Gestern war ich auch allein richtung Ammelshainer Steinbrüche. Das ist besser wie Brandis. 

Also nächstes Mal rechtzeitig posten, dann können wir gerne zusammen ne Runde drehen. War ja bombastisches Wetter heut. Ansonsten Hohburger Berge ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. 

Geile Tour heut.


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2007)

grml meine cd hat gestern schon wieder die hufe hochgelget.
schnelles Ausweichmanöver mit rabiater Bremsung -> metallisches geräusch in der Gabel. zu hause Faltenbalg hoch geschoben und die linerarkugellager haben mich angelächelt... hätte mich mörderlich auf die fresse legen können. bin die Halde bei Grünau den kurzen weg hochgefahren und den langen mit 50 sachen über schotter und Spurrillen runter. nochmal Schwein gehabt. hoffentlich ist es dienstag wieder fertig. will bei der bdo tour mitfahrn. morgen gleich mal weg bringen... hab wohl das Modell bekommen an dem die das umgehen mit Werkzeug geübt haben ... die Verarbeitung ist das Letzte!!!!!


----------



## Verhüterli (11. März 2007)

Wegen dem Weg zur MIMO, schaut doch mal im Tourenguide, da wird eine Runde angeboten bei der man durch die MIMO kommt.
 

http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/kategorien/view/2/tour-von-a-nach-a-(rundtour)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. März 2007)

stimme longjohn vollumfänglich zu  

...und hier noch ein *achtung jetzt kommt ein hochkaräter*:
exzerpt der heutigen impressionen (wie immer in besch... quali ;-)

...müssen unbedingt mal an nem WE mit'm zug nach wurzen, und dann die dortige regio abrocken


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. März 2007)

...teil 2


----------



## Long John (11. März 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> stimme longjohn vollumfänglich zu
> 
> ...und hier noch ein *achtung jetzt kommt ein hochkaräter*:
> exzerpt der heutigen impressionen (wie immer in besch... quali ;-)
> ...



Ach ja wie recht die alte Kaschemme aus Springfield doch hat 

Ich mach mir jetzt erst mal n Bier auf.  Die Bilder sind echt sauchlecht 
edit: Ich hätte doch gerne das miese Photo von mir mit Lappen draussen. Schick mir das bitte mal. 

edits edit: Ein Rocky fährt selten gern allein, und wenns nur Zugfahren ist. Bis Dienstag so hoffe ich. Ride on


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. März 2007)

ich mir grade dito... hamwer uns ja heut auch verdient

...schick mir per pm deine iih-mail-adresse, dann kriegste das grinse-bild... hat aber 3,3mb, also vorsicht beim reinzoomen, jeder mitesser und vor allem jede falte (ü30 sicher problematisch  ) wird da schonungslos aufgedeckt ;-) ... ich empfehle quentyirgendwas, für die haut ab 40  

...ich hoffe ich schaffs am di, bis 18h zum bdo (wieder das leidige thema feierabend :-(


----------



## dkc-live (11. März 2007)

grml ihr seid gemein. ich wollte ne tour Richtung merseburg machen. grml!!! mein Rad muss ja immer kaputt gehen wenn ich urlaub hab oder schönes wetter ist!


----------



## Long John (12. März 2007)

@dkc: Hättest du dir halt mal gleich was richtiges geholt. Nee war Spass. Aber ich glaub früher, also vor ca. 5-10 Jahren, ist die Allgemeine Qualität in der damaligen 3000-3200,-DM Klasse aller Markenbikes besser gewesen. Das Problem in der heutigen Zeit nennt sich Outsourcing und Globalisierung. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Was das problem mit der Haut- und Faltenglättung für die Pflege ab 30 angeht. Ach ....... Scheißdrauf

Weiß auch nicht ob ich morgen Bdo schaffe, bei uns auf Arbeit brennt auch die Luft. Aber ich hoffe schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. März 2007)

naja verschleiß iat auch nach 1850 km noch nicht festzustellen. damit bin ich ganz zufrieden. es ist bloß die gabel. aber da habe ich heute die lösung gefunden. mein cousin fräßt mir das teil mit übermaß. da halten die lager auf jeden fall drinne. der mech tauscht die dichtung der bremse und dann is alles i.o und alle schlechten teile verbessert!!

P.S.: bin endlich stolzer besitzer von sliks! meine marathon supreme sind angekommen und machen nen verdammt guten eindruck. 580 gramm das stück in 26x 2.0. Ich denke die taugen auch was auf Trockenen Trails. Hab ja das Wochenende Zeit zum testen.

Jetzt wird erstmal ne Runde COunter Strike gezockt. Hab endlich wieder DSL!!!! hüpf


----------



## BlackHills (13. März 2007)

wenn du mal bock hast gegen blueyersey oder mich CS zu zoggn, dann sag mal bescheid.      wir spielen oft über hamachi.  
MfG


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2007)

kannst mich ja anschreiben ich zocke immer 1.6 im netz und 1.5 über hamachi. also wenn ihr zockt einfach bescheid sagen.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. März 2007)

Hallo Leute Gruesse aus LaPalma:



 Forstpisten.



 Steinige Wege.



Singeltrails, grob gepflastert mit Serpentinen.



 Boese Singeltrails aufm Vulkan.



 Forststrassen mit vielen kantigen Steinen.

Leider regnets hier grad, daher ist heut mal Pause. Bis nx Dienstag!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. März 2007)

Grüß Dich Urlauber!

...sieht doch alles schön aus - genieß Deinen Urlaub noch und bis die Tage!

(bdo war heute sehr mellow, und die temperaturen hier in LE sind zur Zeit fast schon sommerlich)


----------



## Long John (13. März 2007)

ja viele Grüße aus good old Germany, hoffe in La Palma läuft alles nach deinen Vorstellungen. Wann biste denn wieder da?

Haben schon jede Menge Touren in Planung. Bis dann#

Apropo Touren: Homers Stammkneipe und der Alte Pirat machen am Samstag ne Tour von Wurzen aus durch den Planitz über die Ammelshainer Steinbrüche, Naunhof, Oberholz, Trages, Zwenkauer Wäldchen und back to LE. Nach Wurzen gehts mit dem Zug. Abfahrt wird noch bekannt gegeben. Die Zugfahrt kostet zw. 5 und 7 Euro. Gesamtstrecke ca. vielleicht 90km. 

Also wenn noch jmd. mitwill. einfach posten. Strecke kann bei schlechtem Wetter auch verkürzt werden.

Die Züge fahren stündlich einmal ab 7.58 Uhr RE oder 8.08 Uhr S-bahn.

Ich würde sagen der 8.58 Uhr Ist eigentlich ne Gute Zeit, meinetwegen auch 9.58. oder anders???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2007)

sieht ja sehr fein aus. macht bestimmt richtig fun der urlaub. viel spaß noch!
in dem sinne mal "ride on"


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. März 2007)

bin doch sehr für *9*:58h ...länger als 20 min dürfte das zugvergnügen bis wurzi ja nicht dauern, und wenn wir dort um 10:30h durchstarten könnten, passt das zeitlich meiner Meinung nach schon noch ganz gut


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2007)

*heul* und ausgerechnet jetzt ist kein gewindeschneider für diese kagg feingewinde vorrätig.


----------



## Long John (15. März 2007)

So auch mal was sagen. Ja 9:58 passt. Treffen würd ich sagen, sollte man sich vielleicht. em........., na halt irgendwo in der Nähe des Bahnhofs oder????

Das wäre meiner Ansicht nach am plausibielsten. Bei dem Busbahnhof gegenüber vom Viktor-Residenz Hotel. Vielleicht so 20-25min vor Zugabfahrt. Einverstanden??

PsMoe: du mit deinen signaturen


----------



## Long John (17. März 2007)

Haben die Sache heut kurzfristig abgesagt.


----------



## dkc-live (17. März 2007)

is ja auch sheiß wetter ... mein beileid.
hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den billig heckscheiben-fahrradträgern bei ebay. ein kollege sagt der ist damit ganz zufrieden udn transportiert immer 2 schwere dirtbikes.
brauch irgendwas um mal am wochenende wegzufahren. aber mein budget ist sehr gering.


----------



## darkJST (18. März 2007)

Nee das nicht, aber Stiftung Warentest hatte sonne Dinger vor ner weile mal getestet, vielleicht kommst ja irgendwo an den Testbericht ran.


----------



## Synapticus (19. März 2007)

Schönen guten tag

Bin grad auf das forum gekommen und wollte mal schauen ob es Leute gibt, die ab und zu ne tour machen. Ich habe gelesen, dass die Leute vom BDO dienstags Touren machen (war ein etwas älterer Beitrag), wird das immernoch angeboten?
Naja muss dann erst mal!


----------



## skydancer (19. März 2007)

@dkc-live


> hat jemand von euch erfahrungen mit den billig heckscheiben-fahrradträgern


Die Teile wären mir zu unsicher.Ich habe den hier
http://www.al-ko.de/geschaeftsfelde...portieren/al-ko-bike-pack-fahrradtraeger.html 
für die Hängerkupplung.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. März 2007)

Kommt auch immer auf die Geschwindigkeit an, mit dem man so einen Träger benutzen möchte. Ich hab so einen für die Hechscheibe, ist quasi ein gestell was in der mitte gelenkig gebaut ist, der ein Teil kommt auf den Stossfänger, der andere gegen die Heckscheibe, das gelenk wird dann mit nem Riegel Fixiert, so das das Gestell fest sitzt, verspannt wird des dann mit gurte am Rahmen der Heckklappe und unten an der Karosserie. Die Räder werden dann auf die Lagerarme gehängt und mir Gurten verzurrt.
200 auf der Autobahn beladen mit 3 Rädern würde ich da nicht fahren, aber für 100 auf der REchten Spurr sollte es dann doch ausreichen.
Kollisionssicher ist der Misst ganz sicher nicht, aber bei der Kollision würde ich mir ganze andere gedanken machen, solange das Ding TÜV und GS geprüft ist, zahlt deine Versicherung, auch wenn bei nem Umfall der Radlenkere irgendwo im Schädel eines anderen Verlehrsteilnehmers stecken bleibt, solange du nicht grobfahrlässig gehandelt hast, aber das gilt auch ohne Fahradträger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. März 2007)

Für das ALKO ding brauchtste ja zusätzlich noch ne Anhängerkupplung, da bist du unter 400 euro mit Einbau auch nicht dabei und das gestell wird sicher auch etwas mehr als 100 euro kosten.


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

hab mir den test bei stiftung warentest gezogen. da ist einer fÃ¼r 100â¬ dabei der mir gefÃ¤llt. die ******* ist bloÃ das an meinem fiesta ein heckspoiler dran ist den ich eigendlich ganz cool finde und der zu seiner zeit mal 600 mark gekostet und es wÃ¤re schade drum den zu opfern... muss mal schauen ob ich das teil mal testen kann.


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

http://www.carookee.com/forum/Bikepower-Leipzig
nur mal so ne info


----------



## Synapticus (19. März 2007)

Also sehr +POGRQ


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. März 2007)

Wenn du die HEckbank umlegst die Felgen demontierts, bekommst du auch zwei Räder hinten in den Fiesta rein, zumindestens in die alten Baureihen.


----------



## Synapticus (19. März 2007)

Hab vor mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen, was sagt ihr zu dem hier:
http://transalp24.de/   das Stoker limited edition I
allerdings mit kompletter XT 07  ausstattung!
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher welche Bremse ich nehmen soll, entweder die Avid Juicy 7 oder die Louise? Der Typ von transalp hat mir die Louise empfohlen! Was sagt ihr zu der REBA?
Naja und dann kommt noch das Problem mit der Farbe, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... http://www.emobil-center.de/ral-farbtabelle.html
Zu welcher Farbe tendiert ihr? ich mag irgendwas blaues, schwarzes, grünes oder weiß!?! Naja bin offen für Vorschläge! Am besten wäre es wenn ihr Bilder von Rahmen hättet, die eine bissl ausgefallene Farbe haben. 
Naja vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## _booze_ (19. März 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> [...]Naja und dann kommt noch das Problem mit der Farbe, ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden... http://www.emobil-center.de/ral-farbtabelle.html
> Zu welcher Farbe tendiert ihr? ich mag irgendwas blaues, schwarzes, grünes oder weiß!?! Naja bin offen für Vorschläge! Am besten wäre es wenn ihr Bilder von Rahmen hättet, die eine bissl ausgefallene Farbe haben.
> Naja vielen Dank für eure Hilfe schon mal im Voraus!


wenn du die 9016 nimmst mach ich dich eigenhändig nen kopf kürzer!


----------



## Synapticus (19. März 2007)

mhh okay, dass hilft mir schon mal sehr weiter! sonst noch Vorsdchläge? hast du das gleiche Bike, wenn ja wie bist du damit zufrieden?


----------



## _booze_ (19. März 2007)

man könnte sagen ich hab den gleichen taiwan-rahmen...kann mich nich beschweren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

@booze du hast doch ein gebogenes unterohr à la speci ?? oder hab ich das falsch in erinnerung?

meine freundin fährt ein stroker! haben es mit juicy 5 genommen. sind sehr zufrieden. bis auf die schiefe verbindung zwischen den sitzstreben

http://img174.imageshack.us/img174/9959/dsc00029ct4.jpg 

achja und bei ral 3017 bist du ebenfalls tod.

mir gefällt 1016 schwefelgelb recht gut.


----------



## speci-chad (19. März 2007)

...


----------



## _booze_ (19. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @booze du hast doch ein gebogenes unterohr à la speci ?? oder hab ich das falsch in erinnerung?
> 
> meine freundin fährt ein stroker! haben es mit juicy 5 genommen. sind sehr zufrieden. bis auf die schiefe verbindung zwischen den sitzstreben
> 
> ...


du siehst es wird zunehmend schwerer die passende farbe zu finden ...die 1015 ist ganz nett sieht in echt besser aus als in der farbtabelle kommt ziemlich na an nen perleffekt ran ohne aufdringlich zu wirken...

@dkc: ne hab im grunde die version direkt ausm werk von dem rahmen also ohne label ohne alles und mit etwas anderer zugverlegung und die ausfräsungen an den ausfallenden sind leicht anders...bin grad zu faul n bild reinzustellen...

edit: seh grad das die geometrie auch n bissl anders ist aber definitiv ausm gleichen werk dafür überwiegen die ähnlichkeiten...


----------



## dkc-live (19. März 2007)

aber trotzdem sehr schick deine singlespeeder


----------



## _booze_ (19. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber trotzdem sehr schick deine singlespeeder


thx...hab ich das deiner bikebeschreibung richtig entnommen das du hinten ne alfine-nabenschaltung fährst? wie macht die sich so außer das sie überlebt ? hatten im laden eine rumliegen und hatte schon drüber nachgedacht die mit zu nehmen...


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

funzt ganz gut. der hebel ist bloß dreckanfällig. aber die nabe hat im gegensatz zum rest des fahrrades keine probs gemacht. mal kann den gang mit etwas mehr kraft aufwand als normal auch unter volllast reinhämmern ohne das ein ruck duch die pedale geht  für leipzig ist die ausreichen. im mittelgebirge musst du gut trainiert sein. aber sollte ja für nen singlespeeder kein prob sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2007)

ne hatte eigentlich mehr fürs diamant überlegt...mitn bissl sanfter gewalt würde die da auch passen...und damit fahr ich bestimmt nicht ins mittelgebirge sondern ergötz mich an nem 30jahre alten rad mit 8fach-nabenschaltung


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

hehe ^^ btw. rose versand bietet nun auch ein mountainbike mit alfine an... naja schade


----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hehe ^^ btw. rose versand bietet nun auch ein mountainbike mit alfine an... naja schade


hab mal das alfine-testrad gesehen...war son knallblaues ding das doch schon sehr mtb-mäßig anmutete...also unter anderem auch mit xt-scheibenbremsen und so...wo is das rose-bike zu finden habs im katalog nicht entdecken können und is mir zu umständlich im online-angebot zu suchen...


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

also der katalog ist heute gekommen. da is es drinne. 
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=12656
bitte schön

woa is die übersatzung lang .. 42 :18 ich fahre 38:18 und überlege auf 36 oder 34 umzusteigen


----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2007)

tatsache jetzt hab ichs och im katalog gefunden ...mhm also über die silbernen felgen könnte man streiten aber vom gewicht gehts ja fast noch in ordnung...


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

meins ist leichter ^^ und die silbernen felgen kurbel und die julie sind ja ein bissl inkonsequent.
und wer fährt schon ne reba 

btw. hab vorhins 2 schläuche geschrottet bei der monatge von den marathon supreme. beide hatten nach dem montieren löcher auf der lauffläche! und zu allem überfluss ist der reifen von der felge gesprungen und der schlauch auch noch geplatzt!


----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2007)

mhm da steht aber komischerweise alfine disc...bei den bremsen...müssten dann aber auf dem bild eigentlich wie die komischen 4finger-nexus aussehen wenn ich das recht in erinnerung hab...und die five d von truvativ is mal ganz weit unten


----------



## dkc-live (20. März 2007)

im katalog steht julie!
meine firex ist auch nicht besser.... bockschwer! naja aber sie funzt ^^


----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2007)

Rose Versand" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Rose Versand schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsen/-hebel: Shimano Alfine, Disc BL-S500, 160/160 mm


steht so auf der website...

edit: war zum zeitpunkt des katalog drucks bestimmt noch nich verfügbar desterwegen war die auch an dem test-bike nich dran...

edit2: was mich aber grad noch viel mehr beschäftigt is das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Grimeca-Hydrauli...0095864737QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ob man dem menschen sagen sollte das man sich nich wundern brauch das die bremse keinen richtigen bremsdruck aufbaut wenn man einen dot-nehmer (man entschuldige meine simple ausdrucksweise, es ist spät) mit einem hydrauliköl-geber mixt...


----------



## _booze_ (21. März 2007)

so bin heut früh 8:48 von zwei darth-vader-darstellern ausm bett geklingelt worden mit der bitte mir was anzuziehen und das haus zu verlassen...4 stockwerke beißenden rauches später kam dann die erkenntnis das es im keller brennt...also erst mal 1 1/2 stunde warten bis die feuerwehr gelöscht und den rauch abgepumpt hat (ich hasse es mich mit meinen nachbarn unterhalten zu müssen  ) dann mal runter in keller geschaut was so los ist...mein weißes rad ist komplett mit ruß belegt genau so wies diamant und die restliche einrichtung...ich durfte jetzt nich so arg drin rumlaufen und bilder machen weil team green sich das gerade anschaut, bilder kommen also noch...

edit: so bilder sind gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2007)

@booze haste aber nochmal schwein gehabt ...
kauf dir das nächste mal mattschwarze räder 

zum edit 2 das gehöhrt in den ebay thread ^^

den rahmen hat meine freundin auch. aber so eine gabel für integrierte steuersätze würde besser aussehen.


----------



## Master | Torben (21. März 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> edit2: was mich aber grad noch viel mehr beschäftigt is das hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Grimeca-Hydrauli...0095864737QQcategoryZ9197QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> ob man dem menschen sagen sollte das man sich nich wundern brauch das die bremse keinen richtigen bremsdruck aufbaut wenn man einen dot-nehmer (man entschuldige meine simple ausdrucksweise, es ist spät) mit einem hydrauliköl-geber mixt...



Der macht ja vor allem gleich alles falsch  Deore Hebel (Mineralöl) mit Grimecca Zange (DOT) und als Flüssigkeit legt er bei 40 euro Gebot auch noch Maguras Royal Blood dazu 

Zum Thema mit deinem Keller - Hassu Schwein gehabt das die Darth-Vaders noch rechtzeitig rausgekriegt haben das sie nicht dein Vater sind  und dich wach gemacht haben.

Was is eigentlich mit deinem Rahmen passiert? Waren die Beamten zu ruppig beim Löschen?


----------



## _booze_ (21. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @booze haste aber nochmal schwein gehabt ...
> kauf dir das nÃ¤chste mal mattschwarze rÃ¤der
> 
> zum edit 2 das gehÃ¶hrt in den ebay thread ^^
> ...


war das erste mal das ich es bereut hab mein fahrrad weiÃ machen zu lassen  na habs mittlerweile geputzt aber werd mal mit der versicherung reden zwecks neu pulvern lassen, weil Ã¼berall wo sich der heiÃe ruÃ abgelegt hat der rahmen angegilbt ist...geht also auch mit scheuermilch nich mehr ab  ...die starrgabel hat mich in wunschfarbe aber bloÃ 35â¬ gekostet ...die beamten waren beim lÃ¶schen eher nich ruppig ich musste bloÃ beim fahrrad rausholen das eine oder andere mal Ã¼ber abgefackelte verkleidungen und rohrreste steigen dabei bin ich hier und da mal n bissl angeeckt...


----------



## Checker79 (24. März 2007)

Mal ne Frage an die Leutz aus LE.Wohne in der Nähe und suche Strecken zum biken.Leider gibt es bei uns nur Waldautobahnen.
I hab zwar noch nicht lang nen Bike aber mir ist es jetzt schon zu langweilig auf denen zu fahren.Es wär schön wenn da auch nen paar Anspruchsvolle Passagen und kleinere Sprünge drin wären.Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2007)

Checker79 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Leutz aus LE.Wohne in der Nähe und suche Strecken zum biken.Leider gibt es bei uns nur Waldautobahnen.
> I hab zwar noch nicht lang nen Bike aber mir ist es jetzt schon zu langweilig auf denen zu fahren.Es wär schön wenn da auch nen paar Anspruchsvolle Passagen und kleinere Sprünge drin wären.Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.



Mimo, Kulki, Bienitz und zur Not der Fockeberg. Lies dich mal durch den Fred. Waldsteinberg und Ammelhain/Altenhain natürlich.


----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2007)

hi hat jemand von euch ne befestigungsschraube für ne truvativ kurbel rumliegen. wollte eigendlich morgen noch ne runde drehen. aber beim abziehen der kurbel hat die schraube die hufe gemacht!


----------



## Long John (24. März 2007)

jo auf jeden Fall besagte Strecken von Cx-Fahrer.

Wenn du weiter in näherer Umgebung fahren willst, solltest du ne halbe Stunde Zugfahrt in Kauf nehmen. z.Bsp. Grimma, Hohburg bei Wurzen. Rochlitzer Berg, Frohburg. Wer sucht der findet ;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. März 2007)

also, wenns direkt in der Nähe von L.E. sein soll:
die MIMO kann man uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen!!!

da musst Du unbedingt hin! 
(bin bekennender MIMO-Fetischist ;-)


----------



## Checker79 (24. März 2007)

Danke für die Tipps.
Genau in der Nähe muss es nicht sein da ich zur Zeit nicht in LE wohne.Mein derzeitiger Wohnsitz ist ca60km von LE entfernt...in Torgau.Für mich wär Hohburg am nächsten.
MIMO???Kenn ich leider nicht.Wo is das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. März 2007)

Tauchaer Ecke... such mal den Fred hier durch, da steht was detaillierteres zu drin..., jetz aber guten8 - aus tourengründen heute platt! 
(und morgen ist ja jenstours angesagt ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

moe schau mal das klickpedal!
http://shop.megabikes.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/produkt.aspx?shopid=29152&produktid=601376


----------



## _booze_ (25. März 2007)

@dkc-live: sach ma warst du vorhins unterwegs...so in schwarzer hose und grauem pullover...dunkle haare und einfältig dreinblickend ...auf nem schwarzen cannondale?


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

ne meins steht ohne kurbel im keller ^^


----------



## _booze_ (25. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ne meins steht ohne kurbel im keller ^^


mhm da war doch irgendwas mit firex...bockschwer und funzt? soviel dazu...


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> moe schau mal das klickpedal!
> http://shop.megabikes.de/afterbuy/shop/storefront/produkt.aspx?shopid=29152&produktid=601376



Nene - diese Pedalen hatte ich mir schonmal bei Megabike gekauft, sie liessen sich aber mit meinen Schuhen (sowohl Scott als auch Speci) NICHT richtig einklicken und schon GARNICHT ausklicken. Die gehen nur mit unprofilierten Sohlen! Ganz abgesehen davon, daß sie NICHT Shimanokompatibel sind. Sehen schick aus, aber da sind selbst 15 Euro zuviel.

Ist heute jemand bei Jens seiner Mimotour mitgefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

oki ich glaube log john und moes tavern


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. März 2007)

@dkc
hm, bei den dingern bin ich eher skeptisch... denke da hat cxfahrer recht
ausserdem sindse bleischwer!!!!!!! das geht ja garnicht, was sagt da die gewichtspolizei dazu?

@cxfahrer
die herren longjohn und meine wenigkeit sowie zwei auch Dir bekannte Damen waren dabei... schön wars (und zum 100sten Mal: MIMO rules! 
Wo warst Du denn heut bei dem geilen Wetter unterwegs?


----------



## Long John (25. März 2007)

ja genau wir waren dabei. , Mimo strecken sind ja bekannt. Anbei hat man noch den einen oder anderen neuen Trail kennengelernt. Sehr schöne Runde bei absoluten Kaiserwetter. 

Schade das nicht mehr Leute zusammengekommen sind. Demnächst steht ja Dresdner Heide an, das wird bestimmt auch richtig spannend. 

@CX: Solltest du da mit fahren und dein PKW dazu benutzen um nach Dreden zu kommen. Würde ich mich schon mal für ne Mitfahrgelegenheit höflichst anmelden, sofern die Möglichkeit besteht. Vielleicht bekomm ich aber auch das Auto meiner Liebsten, oder ich nehm den Zug.
Wobei bei der letzteren Variante doch immer mit nervigen Zugpersonal zurechnen ist.


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2007)

wann geht das nach dresden ? da würd eich vllt auch mitkommen!
hätte dann auch einen sitz im auto frei.


----------



## Long John (25. März 2007)

www.cyclecollege.de


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> www.cyclecollege.de



Ach Mann ich hab doch nur n Analogmodem, da dauert Jens´Seite STUNDEN. 

Prinzipiell wollte ich mit nach DD und auch nach Lengefeld-Vorwerk zur Trailputzete und auch nach Jena uswusf.  Alles solang die Termine passen. Platz im Auto für Mitfahrer habe ich auch und auchn Dachgepäückträger um teure Bikes im Haufen draufzuwerfen etc. 

Ich hab nur grad eben nicht den terminlichen Überblick. 

@ moe: war heute gaaaanz faul und hab mit Frau ne Runde um Markkleeberger See und Cospudi gedreht - Winterpokal ist jetzt rum (Top 50)  und ich muss erstmal wieder 3 Kilo zunehmen. Da schadet zu viel Bewegung nur.


----------



## Long John (26. März 2007)

Also wegen zunehmen kann ich dir Tips geben. 

Dresden glaub ich ist am 29.4. Wegen Miriquidi sollten wir morgen noch mal quatschen. Wär ich auch sehr gern dabei. Jena ist am 1.4. wenns kein Aprilscherz ist, allerdings nur für Ssp´er. Außerdem bräucht ich da noch n 17 Ritzel damit ich wenigstens 2:1 fahren kann. 
Ich frag mich allerdings nur was du mit teuren bikes im Haufen aufs Dach werfen meinst.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Jena ist am 1.4. wenns kein Aprilscherz ist, allerdings nur für Ssp´er. Außerdem bräucht ich da noch n 17 Ritzel damit ich wenigstens 2:1 fahren kann.
> Ich frag mich allerdings nur was du mit teuren bikes im Haufen aufs Dach werfen meinst.



Woher weisst du mit Jena? SSp hab ich auch das Übersetzungsproblem, würde es aber ggfs. mit langer Übersetzung wagen, wenn meine Bremsen bis dahin wieder funzen. 
Ich habe ein Auto mit Kofferraum, da kann einiges rein, aber zur Not auch einen Dachträger alter Bauart, OHNE Halter fürs Fahrrad.


----------



## Long John (26. März 2007)

http://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=5979&hilight=jenseits

Ich hoffe das geht so, mit dem Link einfügen, ich hab doch immer kein Plan!
Ja genau so gehts.


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2007)

ich könnte kotzen. fahre heute aus ner ausfahrt raus. bin schon fast rum legt sich 6 meter neben mir ein radfahrer (63 jahre scheibenbremsen und 30), der gareda träumend um ne nichteinsehbare 90° kurve geschossen kommt auf die fresse (über den lenker geflogen. weil er auf einmal die bremsen voll durchgezogen hat). und der wäre noch 3 mal an mir vorbei gekommen. das ergebniss, der hat ne kopfverletzung (kein helm) und ich ne anzeige wegen fahrlässiger körperverletzung ... morgen hole ich mir nen anwalt, dass sehe ich nicht ein, dass der autofahrer wieder der dumme ist. weil so ein typ pennt.
greetz dkc
bin auf der bdo runde dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. März 2007)

@dkc
schöne sch... sowas  
musst mir morgen dann mal deine iih-mail adresse geben, dann schick ich dir die bilder noch


----------



## _booze_ (26. März 2007)

63jahre? der hätts doch eh nich mehr lange gemacht ...apropos jean..weiß schon jemand ob er im juni zum ixs dorthin fährt?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. März 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> 63jahre? der hätts doch eh nich mehr lange gemacht ...



Vorsicht junger Mann - sein se nicht frech! Bissl Respekt vorm Alter!

@dkc: Prinzipiell immer von der Blödheit andrer ausgehen. Als PKW-Führer immer an die Grundgefährdung denken, die vom Fahrzeug ausgeht - das gibt immer ne Teilschuld! Vielleicht mal gütlich versuchen??
(Als Radfahrer muss man ja eh immer damit rechnen, daß andere Mist machen. Reine Überlebensstrategie). Dein Grundvertrauen in das Überleben musst du dir wohl immer noch abgewöhnen   .

@longjohn: sorry, bei denen versteh ich nur Bahnhof (sogenannter elaborated code?) - kommst du da nu mit?

Bis heut abend.


----------



## _booze_ (27. März 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Vorsicht junger Mann - sein se nicht frech! Bissl Respekt vorm Alter!


Twen-Pride   

update zum kellerbrand: hab heut n lautes telefonat mit meiner hausratversicherung gehabt inwiefern die beschädigung des lacks unter versicherung fällt  ...läuft wohl aufn rechtsstreit hinaus...wer mir geld spenden möchte kann das gerne tun


----------



## Long John (28. März 2007)

Also Jena lass ich doch wohl eher bleiben, ist mir zuviel Streß mit Anfahrt und allen und überhaupt und sowieso. 
Außerdem Ammelshain und Steinbrüche sind auch ne sehr geile geschichte.
Mein Sturz von Sonntag tat ganz schön weh heut auf Arbeit. Hätte gestern evtl. doch besser aussetzen sollen. Wird ja dadurch nicht besser. Aber wer bleibt bei solchem Wetter schon gern zuhause, zudem wars ne sehr coole Runde gestern.
Ich mach jetzt erst mal extrem mellow und hoffe das ich Samstag wieder fit bin. 
Am Sonntag bräuchte der Herr Moe´s Tavern ja evtl. auch noch moralichen Beistand vom Zuschauerrand aus. Da gibts bestimmt auch lecker Bierchen mit Wurst.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2007)

Ah man sieht unser Timing stimmt sich zusehends ab! 

Wurst und Bier - ist das die kohlenhydratarme Diät vorm Carboloading? Welchen Marathon steuerst du an? 

Wenns nicht regnet werde ich auch Winken für Moe und GTDanni, dann mit Frau und ggfs. ein bischen rollen aufm Saaleradweg. Wenns regnet villt doch noch Jena, Basti jagen. 

Also Samstag 12:00 nach Altenheim äh hain, Route noch mal sehen und Treffpunkt dann irgendwo südlich je nach Route und wenn dkc mitwill können wir ja auch später los, ist ja lange hell.


----------



## Long John (28. März 2007)

na da, wir werden sehen.
Vielleicht kommt Marco ja auch noch mit. Treffen könnte man sich ja an der Eisenbahnbrücke hinter der Halde Zsocher, wo man sich so schön das Schaltauge abreißen kann.

Kohlenhydratarme Diät, Carboloading?????????? man lebt doch nur einmal. Außerdem ein Bierchen in Ehren kann niemand verwehren.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. März 2007)

Treffpunkt ist gut. Bier auch, wird gleich aufgemacht. 

*die Bügelsäge!*  - das muss ich noch machen...

Überred den Marco mal! Soll nich so viel graben auf seinem Gelände.


----------



## dkc-live (28. März 2007)

ist das die brücke die über die elster geht ?... wenn ja koennte ich 12.45 da sein. wenn ich fliege ^^.
dann wird die rollstuhlausfaghrt aus familieren gründen gestrichen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. März 2007)

sacht ma, fährt jemand von Euch morgen und am Fr. abend noch ne Runde (so 2,5 std. in etwa?)

war heute morgen strecke probefahren, angenehm - das sollte passen.
heute nachmittag hab ich mich dann noch ne std. in der fast menschenleeren mimo ausgetobt; man muss ja raus bei dem tollen wetter!!! die sonne hat schon kraft ohne ende: hab mir etwas den rüssel verbrannt (den im gesicht)

samstach wünsch ich euch schonmal viel spass, da werd ich bei schweinshaxe, sauerkraut und bier relaxen


----------



## LH_DJ (29. März 2007)

Wisst ihr noch?

Es war der 22.März und hat den ganzen Tag geschneit. Eine nicht ganz normale Fahrt zur Arbeit, zumindest diesen Winter.
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2007)

@Moe: heute nicht, aber ggfs. morgen. Wann genau?

@Longjohn: Wiewärs mit ca. dieser Strecke, könnte man ja bei Bedarf nach den Steinbrüchen auch nach Süden (Richtung Grosssteinberg) wieder umkehren wenns zu lang wird. Aber wir sind ja eigentlich alle schon ganz gut fit und der Wind wird von Südost uns nach Hause treiben. Die 6 Stunden ab ca. 13:00 wären daher eher als absolute Obergrenze mit Pausen zu sehen - und hell wäre es immer noch.

Alternativ: Anfahrt über Beucha-Waldsteinberg-Polenz nach Altenhain-Ammelshain und über Naunhof-Oberholz zurück. Das wäre etwas kürzer.


----------



## Long John (29. März 2007)

@Moe: Morsche wirds nüschts bei mir. Mein Brustmuskel muss sich noch entspannen . Außerdem steht der Wochenend-Einkauf noch an, Juchhu Schlange stehen im Hit.

@Cx: Am Wochenende solls fiesen Ostwind geben. Von daher sollten wir die Streckenführung ab Naunhof Live entscheiden. Ich bin damals gleich nach Ammelshain rein, auch weil ich Großsteinberg nicht gefunden hab. Aber beide Möglichkeiten sind ja auch geil. Man kann sich ja in der Ecke auch schön austoben. Bin mal gespannt was Marco zu deinem Marathon sagt,  . 100km sind schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## dkc-live (29. März 2007)

@ long john selbst schuld wenn du zur hartz 4 party einkaufen gehst   
oder ist die erst samstags?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. März 2007)

@cxfahrer

morgen freitag 18-20h... bei mittlerem tempo

würde ja noch gern gen mimo raus, richte mich aber auch gern nach deinen wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @cxfahrer
> 
> morgen freitag 18-20h... bei mittlerem tempo
> 
> würde ja noch gern gen mimo raus, richte mich aber auch gern nach deinen wünschen



Geht klar. Schön langsam. Treffen uns dann um 18:00 wo?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. März 2007)

wenn mimo für dich ok wäre, würde ich vorschlagen brandenburger brücke (wie seinerzeit bei der schnee-tour ;-)

p.s.: habs heut nur auf 1:52h fahrzeit geschafft im auenwald rumgegondelt... naja, besser als garnix


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. März 2007)

ups, fast vergessen: GUTE GENESUNG @longjohn


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2007)

ok bis dann sonst festnetz


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. März 2007)

jupp, alles klar...bis denne

dein signatur-link ist gut, schöne bilder vom klassiker


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2007)

wie sieht es morgen aus ? ich hätte ca 12.30 zeit.


----------



## Long John (30. März 2007)

Räusper, ja so 12.30 Uhr geht auch noch so. Treffpunkt sollte zu finden sein. Marco kommt nicht mit soviel steht schon mal fest. Repariert und ausgewechselt ist bereits alles. Besagter Ex-Mechaniker hat sich mit gnädig erwiesen und mir geholfen. 

Bis morgen denne an der Brücke. thx, für die Genesungswünsche. Weg isses zwar noch nicht, aber besser allemal.


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2007)

welche brücke? die eisenbahnbrücke die über die elster geht?

edit: sorry muss wieder absagen meine freundin feiert morgen geburtstag. ergo kann ich nicht. bis denne man sieht sich


----------



## cxfahrer (31. März 2007)

Ok heut 12:30 an der Bahnbrücke bei der Zschocherschen Halde. Wenn noch jemand mitwill, die Steinbrüche umrunden.


----------



## LH_DJ (31. März 2007)

Bin mal wieder arbeiten, eine Schande bei dem Wetter. Evtl. Dienstag RR-Runde Mölkau-Grimma- Mulderadweg-Wurzen-Beucha-Mölkau, ca. 3h. 
Gruß Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (31. März 2007)

schade Dietmar. Hatte heute ne sehr schöne Runde mit Wilhelm bei den Steinbrüchen. Leider war die Anfahrt etwas nervig, mit Gegenwind und viel viel Asphalt.

Sorry Moe, werd morgen wohl nicht an der Strecke stehen, weil selber fahren möchte bei den Saugeilen Wetter, wann fährste denn nach Goseck, Uhrzeit und Rückfahrt?? Ansonsten sieht man sich evtl. Dienstag. Also Maximalen Erfolg und sozialistisches Wohlergehen, Seid bereit. 

Fahre morgen noch ne Hausrunde in und um LE. Mal Gucken. Bis die Tage.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. März 2007)

@longjohn

fahre gegen 9:00-9:30h hier los... start ist um 11:19, danach da unten nochn bier zischen + dann wieder nach LE zurück


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. März 2007)

ach so, vergessen:

di bin ich nicht beim bdo dabei, da bin ich bereits im süden unterwegs.
falls du morgen mitwillst, einfach kurz auf festnetz durchklingeln (NICHT vor 8:30h) 
und danke noch für die erfolgswünsche!

ansonsten bin ich ab 15.4. abends wieder hier!

horrido!


----------



## dkc-live (1. April 2007)

habe heute meine freudin über diverse leipziger halden gescheucht^^. jetzt is sie matt. obwohl es nur 70 km wahren o.0.
soll mal einer die frauen verstehn.


----------



## Verhüterli (1. April 2007)

habe heute meine freudin über diverse leipziger halden gescheucht^^. jetzt is sie matt. obwohl es nur 70 km wahren o.0.
soll mal einer die frauen verstehn.      

 

Wenn ich so etwas höre bekomme ich das Grauen !
Habe meine Freundin so weit das wir im Sommer mit Kind auf die Insel Usedom fahren natürlich mit dem Fahrrad, da bin ich ja schon mal gespannt, immerhin ist die längste Tagestour so ca.100km.
Aber süss ist das ja schon wenn sie dann so ruhig auf dem Sofa entspannen


----------



## _booze_ (2. April 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Aber süss ist das ja schon wenn sie dann so ruhig auf dem Sofa entspannen


du hast dein kind mit auf die 70km genommen? oder war das jetzt mehr ein "sie" im sinne von "die frauen"?  

PS: wenn mir die kippe vom aschenbecherrand aufn tisch fällt fängt der an mit schwitzen...on das giftig ist?


----------



## Verhüterli (2. April 2007)

Da ich einen Hänger habe ist das alles noch kein Problem mit dem mitnehmen,die kleine ist ja erst 1.1/2.

Hatte auf dkc-live seinen Beitrag geantwortet und von daher ist das schon mal was anderes wenn sie (die Frauen) später nach der Tour auf der Couch entspannen.


----------



## _booze_ (2. April 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Da ich einen Hänger habe ist das alles noch kein Problem mit dem mitnehmen,die kleine ist ja erst 1.1/2.
> 
> Hatte auf dkc-live seinen Beitrag geantwortet und von daher ist das schon mal was anderes wenn sie (die Frauen) später nach der Tour auf der Couch entspannen.


aso da hat das zitat-kästchen drum rum gefehlt


----------



## Long John (2. April 2007)

so Montag, übelst Streß am Herd und sonst auch Tote Hose. Gott sei Dank ist morgen Dienstag und ich kann wieder radfahren, weil Verletzung abgeklungen.

@CX,: was haste denn über Ostern geplant? 
Ich fänd ja auch n 2Tages Kurztrip quasi als Trans-Harz,-Ergebirge,-SächseSchweiz oder whatever getarnt, ziemlichst hervorragend. Da müsste doch was zu machen sein. 
Komplett über Ostern alleine fahren hab ich null Bock, würde aber im Falle eines Falles aber darauf hinauslaufen. So n langes Wochenende ist ja gradezu prädistiniert dafür. Und warm genug ist es ja auch bereits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2007)

Nope. Besuch da. 

Für dkc habe ich aber ggfs. Zeit. 

Und ausserdem natürlich Sonntagabend der Bergpokal im Cantona!


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2007)

ich wollte auch vllt an den brocken mich ein bissl austoben und meine freundin schinden.
aber am samstag bin cih in grimma. mir ein bissl die trails anschauen  
wer mitkommen will 10.30 bahnhof grimma!


----------



## LH_DJ (3. April 2007)

Muss Ostern komplett arbeiten, bin ohne Auto, also jeden Tag Radfahren und mitten in der Nacht aufstehen. Da bleiben keine Körner mehr übrig. Aber Grimma kommt bald mal dran. Hab mir heute mit dem RR auf dem Muldetalradweg wieder Appetit geholt. Der Stadtwald hinter der Hängebrücke ist zu empfehlen, dort wo auch immer der Marathon stattfindet.
Bis später.....
Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2007)

so mein vorbau ist da. hab heute schon 50 km hinter mir.
jetzt nochmal 30 und dann bin ich zufrieden ^^


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2007)

so räder sind im kofferraum. morgen bin ich dann so gegen 1030 in grimma am hbf.
ich muss spätestens bis 1600 wieder bei den bikes sein, weil wir noch ne grillparty vorbereiten müssen.
wer mitkommen will soll sich bitte melden.


----------



## Long John (6. April 2007)

Ich komm evtl. morgen mit. CX-Fahrer kann mich mitnehmen. Hängt aber noch vom Werkstattservice und anderen Umständen noch ab. Schick mir mal per PN deine Handynr. falls es dann noch kurzfristig was mitzuteilen gibt. 

Wenns nicht klappt, trotzdem viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2007)

Wenn noch jemand mitwill: kleine Kulkirunde - hin über Schönau, zurück über Elsterstausee - heute um 13:30 an der Pferderennbahn.
Nach den übermenschlichen Anstrengungen des gestrigen Abends werden wir das aber ganz easy angehen.


----------



## Long John (9. April 2007)

Guten Morgen allerseits. Man sollte ja nicht unbedingt ständig mit zu hohen Laktatwerten durch die Pampa düsen.


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

so unsere bikes wurden gestern geklaut.
wir glauben es war ein blondes typ eta 1.90 groÃ.
also wenn ihr jemanden seht stopt ihn und bearbeitet ihn mit der bÃ¼gelsÃ¤ge oder was auch immer ihr grade dabei habt. oder Ã¼berfahrt ihn ^^ den schaden an eurem auto trage ich .
ich setze mal die belohnung von 50â¬ fÃ¼r jedes bike aus!


----------



## flycatcher (10. April 2007)

Wie und wo ist denn das passiert?? Das ist doch echt zum :kotz: 

Hoffentlich bist Du gut versichert ...


----------



## Pharell (10. April 2007)

Werd meine Äuglein mal geziehlt offen halten...


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

in leipzig reudnitz.
aus dem keller geklaut.
an der stötteritzer straße.
ein typ aus der papiermühlstraße 37 hatte heute kräftig muffensaußen bekommen als ich mal ein wörtchen mit ihm gerdet habe ^^.
der kennt garantiert den täter. und der wird bluten! die rohrzange ist ab jetzt im handgepäck!


----------



## flycatcher (10. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> in leipzig reudnitz.
> . und der wird bluten! die rohrzange ist ab jetzt im handgepäck!



Ich bin ja sonst nicht für Gewalt, aber diesen Typen kann man nur noch SO  kommen!! Von der Polizei und unserem Rechtssystem lassen die sich jedenfalls nicht einschüchtern.


----------



## wildbiker (10. April 2007)

Boah... wenn ich des schon wieder lese, möcht ich dem Dieb am liebsten paar aufs Maul hau'n.  Neulich war ich mitm MTB in der Sparkasse, Kohle und Kontoauszug holn, Bike natürlich mit reingenommen, musterte doch tatsächlich so nen Typ mein Bike. Ich dachte ich spinne, lies seine Klotzen nich von meiner Karre. So fängt doch Diebstahl schon an, schön ausspionieren und dann wenns unbeaufsichtigt steht - schwupps isses wech... argh...

Werd jedenfalls auch die Augen offenhalten.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (10. April 2007)

Die Räder sehn doch noch relativ neu aus, also selbst ohne rechnung, solltest du augrund der Bilder den vollpreis erstattet bekommen.
Was stellst die dinger auch in den Keller, meinen Freund hammse auch das RAd 14 tage nach Kauf aus dem Keller geklaut.
Wenn ich schon in Reudnitz wohne wo jeder 2 ein dummer studentenassi ist und  man die normalen Menschen da schon suchen muss, sollte man wertgegenstände immer mit hoch in die Wohnung nehmen und das ist selbst keine Garantie das niemand was klaut.
Vorallem dein schwarzes ist so auffällig, das wird jetzt schon demontiert sein.
Finden wirst du die nicht mehr.
ALso schnellst möglich bei der Polizei melden, abharken und dann sofort zur Versicherung, die Anzeige ist das wichtigste sonst wird die Versicherung nicht Zahlen, wenn das alles richtig geregelt ist, dann macht ne vernümpftige Vericherung auch keine Terz. 
Fals die Versicherung eine Auflistung der Teile will, plus Preisliche Orientierung, dann kannste auch ruhig ein paar Euro draufpacken, also muss nicht unbedingt den Billigsten onlineposten aufführen im Handel sind Teile oftmals doppelt so teuer.
Ich seh sowas nicht als Versichungsbetrug sondern einfach als Entschädigung für den ganzen Ärger, sollst ja nicht be********n sondern einfach handelsübliche Preise anführen.


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

naja mit der versicherung ist schon geklärt. verdächtige sind schon eingeschüchtert! 
wunschbike ist schon ausgesucht ^^ wird war scheinlich ein fully mit ner nabenschaltung im heck ^^ und wunschzelt mit schlafsack und isomatte für ne alpenüberquerung sind auch schon ausgeguckt ^^.
naja meine freudin will ihres wieder. naja hoffen wir mal das die meins demontiert  haben und ihres gefunden wird  .
achja das eine war vom denzember und das andere von anfang märz  .
unabhängig davon haben wir eine neuwertversicherung! ich ärgere mich, dass die meine stadtschlampe nicht mitgenommen haben! hat damals 2000 dm gekostet  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flycatcher (10. April 2007)

Kannst ja schon mal Deinen Profiltext abändern


----------



## dkc-live (10. April 2007)

so geschehen.
bin jetzt erstmal bei der bdo tour abwesend bis die versicherung mir mein geld überweißt!


----------



## morph027 (12. April 2007)

Gleich mal Sorry for OT, aber @-=EG=-Phantom: Reiß dich mal kleines bissl am Riemen mit deiner Ausdrucksweise, ok?

Wegen Bikes, naja, ist echt Schade drum. Ich werd auch mal die Augen offen halten!


----------



## _booze_ (12. April 2007)

man darf gespannt sein wer sie zuerst entdeckt...mal mir da grad große chancen aus schließlich is bei mir in ghetto-grünau schon das eine oder andere rad wieder aufgetaucht ...


----------



## Long John (12. April 2007)

auch von mir mein Beileid David und "rest in peace" für dein Cd + Sara´s Flitzer.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (12. April 2007)

Wie wohnt da einer auch im besagten Stadtteil oder gehört besagter Gruppierung an, ich war auch lange Zeit Student und kann mir daher ein Urteil erlauben und einem gehörigen Anteil dieser Personen kann man nur in die ... tretten. Und das Reudnitz nicht gerade einer der optimalsten Wohngegenden ist, ist für den Insider sicher auch nix neues, klar Grünau das topt so gut wie alles.
Trotzdem wer solch teure Räder dort einfach so im Keller stehen läßt, der handelt äusserst leichtsinnig.

Naja und wer ein Beispiel von studentischen Niveau sucht(im vergleich ist mein Text pure Poesi), kann ja mal in den TV Club gehn, seit dem man mir da den Außenspiegel abgetreten hat, treibt mich da nix mehr hin.


----------



## _booze_ (12. April 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> [...]Grünau das topt so gut wie alles.[...]


MOOOOMENT! ...also ich wohn hier seit fast 22 Jahren und es gibt eindeutig schlimmere Stadtteile in LE, ich sag nur Schönefeld, Lindenau, Schkeuditz etc... 


-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> Naja und wer ein Beispiel von studentischen Niveau sucht(im vergleich ist mein Text pure Poesi), kann ja mal in den TV Club gehn, seit dem man mir da den Außenspiegel abgetreten hat, treibt mich da nix mehr hin.


Warst du während der Ferienzeit dort? Dann lässt sich nämlich aufgrund des Publikumszuwachses aus den Reihen der Schüler die endlich auch mal in der Woche weg gehen dürfen ohne das Mutti meckert ein massiver Niveauverlust feststellen  ...ansonsten gibts nur zu sagen: *********** gibts überall, obs Studenten sind oder nicht ist egal...


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. April 2007)

Ne in den Ferien die zumindesten in der Häufigkeit in die Semesterfreien Zeiträume vielen war ich eigendlich weniger im TV, eben aus von dir besagten Grund.
Schkeuditz ist doch ein eigenständiger Ort oderhab ich was verpasst, Lindenau atmet Grünauer Luft und zu Schönefeld kann recht wenig sagen.


----------



## _booze_ (13. April 2007)

hm schkeuditz weiß ich jetzt auch nich jedenfalls würd ich da nich hingehen ohne vorher thor steinar klamotten oder n lok-schal anzuziehen ...lindenau spiegelt mit seinem sozialniveau die mietpreise dort wieder und schönefeld kannst du dir wie grünau vorstellen bloß schlimmer!  vor allem wenn du über die eisenbahnstraße rausfährst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

`wir haben ja ne brandschutztür im keller. wenn die nur öffter mal zugeschlossen wäre. da brauchste schon ne flex um durch zu kommen. ich hab mir jetzt ne bodenverankerung und pitlockersatz fürs neue bike bestellt!


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> `wir haben ja ne brandschutztür im keller. wenn die nur öffter mal zugeschlossen wäre. da brauchste schon ne flex um durch zu kommen. ich hab mir jetzt ne bodenverankerung und pitlockersatz fürs neue bike bestellt!



ich arbeite in grünau. mein bike stand da immer nicht weit von der schule weg. und es hat sich nichtmal jemand näher betrachtet. also grünau hat ganzschön zugelegt. die jungen ziehen weg und rentner klauen nicht ^^


----------



## Verhüterli (13. April 2007)

Also das mit dem Diebstahl ist schon echt ärgerlich !!!! 

Eine gute Absicherung durch Schlösser  evtl. Verankerung, Pit Lock ist immer ganz gut, auch in der Wohnung aufbewahren fühlt sich gut an.
-ABER- all das bietet nicht 100% Sicherheit bei kriminellen Profis! Auch die Wohnlage in Leipzig ist unabhängig von Diebstahlquote, sicherlich fühlt man sich in manchen Ecken unwohler z.B. Eisenbahnstr. 
-ABER- auch im schönen Gohlis ist das gute Stück nicht unbedingt sicher.Als ich in Schleusig wohnte hatte ich mein damaliges Fahrrad in der Wohnung am Heizkörper angeschlossen was manche meiner Freund schon etwas Paranoid fanden, geholfen hatte es aber nichts. 
Deshalb immer eine gute Versicherung ! ! ! 

Kleine Frage am Rande wo habt ihr eure Fahrräder versichert, was kostet das und wie sind die bisherigen Erfahrungen?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. April 2007)

In einer guten hausrat ist das auch mit versichert, solange das eben im haus geklaut wird. ausserhalb springt doch eigendlich die haftpflichversicherung ein ??
intressiert mich eigendlich wenig weil wenn man da an mein rad dran will muss man mich schon vom rad holen, naja und das soll mal jemand versuchen ...


----------



## Long John (13. April 2007)

mensch David, da hätste ja fast noch mal n extra fred aufmachen können. So von wegen welche Wohngegend ist schöner, oder welche Versicherung zahlt mehr; besser; schneller ...........etc. p.p.

Ich kann nur sagen. Fahrrad bei mehr als 3 Mietparteien im Haus in die Wohnung, und sich n Stadtschlampe zulegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2007)

Seh ich auch so. Im Mietshaus vergisst immer irgendein Depp, die Kellertür zuzumachen.

Und @Jörg: Hausrat mit wieviel Prozent Fahrradanteil ? Wenn dir zwei Räder für zusammen 2000 Eus geklaut werden, müsstest du bei einer normalen Hausrat einen Wert von insgesamt 200.000 Eus versichert haben, um alles ersetzt zu bekommen. Ich habe bei mir aufgestockt auf 7% und das war nicht einfach - und am Anfang auch nicht billig. Dafür ist es bei der Hausrat übrigens auch im Urlaub versichert (tags abgeschlossen - nachts im Ferienhaus). 

@verhüterli: dir ist es abgeschlossen aus der Wohnung geklaut worden?

Es werden lt. Statistik übrigens in Leipzig praktisch keine Fahrräder geklaut, im Vergleich zu Berlin oder gar Münster. 

Sonntag Rekomrunde so ab um 10.30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (13. April 2007)

Rekomrunde?? hä. Ich nix verstehen.


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

mein vater wills nich das es mit hochnehme... naja mir solls egal sein. solnage ich genug rechnungen für die hausrat hab ^^ außerdem bezahlt er es ^^


----------



## Verhüterli (13. April 2007)

@cxfahrer : die anze Geschichte liegt jetzt schon 7-8 jahre zurück als ich in meine damalige WG kam und feststellte das unsre Tür offen war und mein Fahrrad sowie diverse andere Sachen weg. Wie gesagt war mein Bike am Heizkörper mit Kette befestigt! 

Also meiner Meinumg nach werden vielleicht nicht viele aber dafür umso bessere Bikes entwendet. Und das nicht zufällig sondern geplant und zielgerichtet.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (13. April 2007)

Wilhelm hab ja auch kein 2000 euro rad,mal ganz davon abgesehn, das das fahrrad mit das letzte wäre was man bei mir rauschleppen würde.
ICh weis nur das mir kurz nach der Wende mal ein MIFA Rad geklaut wurde, damals war ich noch wohnhaft in Grünau, Hausrat hatten wir bei der Alliance und damals sicher noch keinesfals besonders hoch versichert und ich habe etwa 600 DM wieder bekommen, das RAd selbst hatten wir noch vor der Wiedervereiningung gekauft für etwas 500 MArk.
Bei meinen Freund ist auch die Hausrat eingesprungen, das Rad ist zwar nur 400 euro wert gewesen, hat aber auch den vollen Preis wiederbekommen, ich denke es ist durchaus auch eine Frage wie kolant so manche Versicherung ist.
Eine zusätzliche RAdversicherung macht bei mir sicher auch keinen Sinn, der Neupreis meines Rades würde ich mal auf höchstens 800 euro schätzen und die sind bei mir auf jedenfall abgesichert.


----------



## _booze_ (13. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich arbeite in grünau. mein bike stand da immer nicht weit von der schule weg. und es hat sich nichtmal jemand näher betrachtet. also grünau hat ganzschön zugelegt. die jungen ziehen weg und rentner klauen nicht ^^


wie jetzt du arbeitest in der nähe von ner schule? oder in ner schule? (lehrer? hausmei...äh facility manager  ?)...den lackschaden nach dem kellerbrand hat auch die hausrat bezahlt...und die bezahlen auch wenn es aus der kellerbox geklaut wird...bei der sache mit der bodenverankerung könntest du dann eigentlich sogar die gebäudeversicherung vom vermieter belangen weil ja fest mit dem gebäude verbunden und so ...


----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2007)

arbeite in der nähe ner schule. jedenfaklls noch 2 wochen. dann werde ich endlich rausgeschmissen udn der zivi ist vorbei 

ich bin glaube der einzige der sich über ne kündigung freut


----------



## _booze_ (14. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> arbeite in der nähe ner schule. jedenfaklls noch 2 wochen. dann werde ich endlich rausgeschmissen udn der zivi ist vorbei
> 
> ich bin glaube der einzige der sich über ne kündigung freut


mhm...in dem altenheim hinten am bsz6? oder doch ganz was anderes?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (14. April 2007)

Ey die Zivildienstzeit war einer der schönsten Zeiten. Mit Ausnahme von 6 Jahren  Freizeit genannt Studium, dannach gehts nur noch Berg ab, sehts ja kann mich kaum noch motivieren mit euch ein paar Runden zu drehen.
Günstig ist bei mir meistens der Donnerstag, so nach 18 Uhr, Samstags seit ihr mir definitiv immer zu Früh unterwegs. Eine Möglichkeit wäre dann noch der Freitag aber da auch nur eine kleine Runde weil ich Samstag Kraft für das Brusttraining brauche.


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2007)

ne bei der arbeiterwohlfahrt in der plovdiver


----------



## _booze_ (14. April 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ne bei der arbeiterwohlfahrt in der plovdiver


aso dort hinten an dem gymi und der mittelschule...planetenviertel, schlechte gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2007)

10.30 ssp Pferderennbahn Sonntag, so 3 h.  Staub fressen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. April 2007)

bin zurück aus dem land der froschverzehrer (@longjohn: könntet ihr doch auch mal auf eure karte nehmen  )

fazit: viel motorrad und mtb - beides auf geilen strecken!
dachte garnicht dass der esterel so geile mtb-trails hat  
hat teilweise echt gardaseefeeling, nur halt mit blick aufs mittelmeer  

@dkc
holy s*it, gleich beide räder gemopst... mein beileid... dem dieb wünsch ich lebenslang montezumas rache an den hals, bzw. tiefer (ich weiss schon, warum ich meins in die wohnung stelle)

@cxfahrer
tatsächlich sieht man dort unten noch ne stattliche anzahl cx rumfahren, kultauto!!!!! 
...könntest du mir am di zur bdo-runde nen usb-stick mit dem video von goseck mitbringen?

man sieht sich!


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2007)

hab den dieb nochmal eingeschüchtert ^^ ich glaube das taucht nicht auf.
ist ja schon ein geiles neues in arbeit ^^

achja war gestern in ammelshain. ein bissl wandern und ein bissl entspannen. aber die trails dort sind ja mal richtig geil! wenn ich mein neues bike hab wird es dort entjungfert ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (15. April 2007)

@moe: - könnte ja auch mal wieder in urlaub, die Hitze hier ist so anstrengend ------ usb stick bring ich mit. 
@ david: ammelshain - und waldsteinberg und altenhain!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. April 2007)

@dkc
was? du kennst den???? na dann hau rein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@cxfahrer
yeah, urlaub rules (jetz aber genug amislang, hatte dort unten aber auch nur einen tag schlechtwetter - am freitag hats geregnet   )


----------



## Long John (15. April 2007)

welcome back Urlauber, Frösche sind nicht so unsere Baustelle. Ist ja auch total verboten. Wir nehmen lieber Schnecken. cya


----------



## Pharell (16. April 2007)

Tagchen 

Die BDO Tour startet Dienstags um 18Uhr, ist das immer noch so?
Ist das Licht noch erforderlich?

Merci


----------



## dkc-live (16. April 2007)

is mein vermutung der typ hat sich fast eingeschissen ^^. ich hoffe die sind so schlau und lassen die räder verschwinden ^^. habja schon 2 neue schöne rausgeschaut. in 3 moantenw enn das verfahren eingestellt ist sollen die sich dann wieder blicken lassen. ich brauch ein stadtbike 

licht ist glaube ich fast überflüssig


----------



## Long John (16. April 2007)

so isses

War grad ne Feierabendrunde drehen. Unter anderem auch am Cossi. Die verlängerte Teerautobahn ist ja wirkich ein Prachtstück geworden. DA KANN MAN WIRKLICH NUR NOCH GRATULIEREN. Jetzt hat der See schon fast genauso viel Charme wie die Leipziger Innenstadt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (16. April 2007)

War das jetzt ironisch gemeint?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2007)

Pharell schrieb:


> Tagchen
> 
> Die BDO Tour startet Dienstags um 18Uhr, ist das immer noch so?
> Ist das Licht noch erforderlich?
> ...



Ja und nein.
Es ist jetzt 20.50 und dunkel - eben wars noch hell. Also ich nehm immer noch wenigstens ein Rücklicht mit. 

@longjohn: ich dachte du fährst aus Prinzip eh nicht um den Cospudi?


----------



## Long John (16. April 2007)

Prinzipiell ja aber eigenlich nein, und überhaupt. Ich sag mal so der Wind hat mich hingetragen. Ich wußte quasi nicht so richtig wohin. Runde ging über Halde Dölitz(was sonst), Markleeberger Wildwasserbahn, Neue Harth, Cossi Südseite(Marco getroffen;wen auch sonst) Lauer und zurück. 
Aber Cossi und Markleeberger sind echt sinnlos. Naja das Wetter ist so geil.

Wenn der David sein neues CD in Ammelshain tested bin ich auf jeden Fall mit am Start. @CX dein Canyon sollte ja dann auch da sein. Ammelshain wär ja auch dieses WE mal ne Maßnahme. Bjoern war meines Erachtens ja auch noch nicht dort.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. April 2007)

aloha!
kommendes WE wirds bei mir leider nix, da bin ich im wilden süden unterwegs... denke man sieht sich dann morgen abend (ich nehm aus prinzip kein licht mit, ist ja schliesslich sommer)

@cxfahrer
es war übrigens der freilauf


----------



## dkc-live (16. April 2007)

ich komm auch! ich jogge neben euch her


----------



## Long John (18. April 2007)

So Herr Hammer ist wieder fahrbereit; will heißen neue Gabel ist fertig für Inbetriebnahme zu Geländeausfahrten mit dem Fahrrad. Hurra

Deswegen werd ich wohl die ganze Geschichte mal ausprobieren morgen nach Dienstschluss. War schon lang nicht mehr bei den Mitteldeutschen Motorenwerken. Kommt wer Mit????

Abfahrtszeit gg 18Uhr, Treffpunkt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (18. April 2007)

Gabel 	Rock Shox Reba SL Pop Loc
Steuersatz 	Cane Creek ZS 22 LT
Vorbau 	Amoeba Borla
Lenker 	Amoeba Borla
Griffe 	Velo
SattelstÃ¼tze 	Amoeba Borla
Sattelklemme 	Alu
Sattel 	Selle Italia C2
Bremse 	Avid juicy five
Schaltwerk 	Shimano XT
Umwerfer 	Shimano XT
Schalthebel 	Shimano XT
Kette 	Shimano XT
Kassette 	

Shimano XT
Innenlager 	Shimano XT
Kurbel 	Shimano XT  44/32/22Z. 175mm
Naben 	Shimano XT Disc
Felgen Mavic XM 317 Disc
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic  2,25"
Gewicht 	11,4 kg

<- die aussattung fÃ¼r das neue fahrrad meiner freundin ok? fÃ¼r 999 â¬?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. April 2007)

@longjohn

JAAAA, mein lieblingsterrain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

würde mitkommen... wäre auch 18.30 noch ok (muss morgen abend noch kurz was einkaufen...) - hell ists ja nun lange genug!

treffpunkt brandenburger brücke?


----------



## dkc-live (18. April 2007)

ahh das heißt mimo... grml


----------



## _booze_ (18. April 2007)

das ganze amoeba zeug is doch bestimmt sauschwer?...den steuersatz würd ich tauschen lassen, den hab ich auch macht nix her is ganz beschissen gelagert...ne halt seh grad das das der industriegelagerte ist dann hab ich nix gesagt ...solls etwa ein poison werden?...


----------



## Long John (18. April 2007)

ey sicher doch. hab bis dahin ja auch noch Wege zu erledigen. Muss ich die Sigma halt nochmal einstöpseln, zwecks Rückfahrt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. April 2007)

@LONGJOHN

spitze, dann bis morgen an der brücke, kannst aber auch gern um 18.15 bei mir anner wohnung klingeln

MIMO RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bis morgen dann


----------



## dkc-live (18. April 2007)

jo genau ein poison. das amoeba zeugs hatte sie an ihrem alten bike. etwa wie richtey comp. also ausreichend. ich finde das preisleistungsverhältnis top. der rahmen aht sogar verschliffene nähte in der preisklasse!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. April 2007)

Wilhelm, wars du das heute der mir am Karl Heine Kanal engegen kam, hab nur nen riesigen Kerl gesehn, die Sonne hat die Details etwas verblendet.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. April 2007)

Ich würde ja mal sagen LX ist völlig ausreichend, und das sparst du garantiert 150 bis 200 euro.
Das sensibelste ist sicher die Kurbel und die hält bei mir jetzt schon 2 jahre und etwa 7000km, ich bezweifle das deine Freundin Belastungen wie ich sie aufbringe erreicht. Und der Rest nimmt sich bis auf ein paar gramm im Gewicht ansonsten nicht viel, wäre in meine Augen rausgeschmiessnes Geld.


----------



## dkc-live (19. April 2007)

wilhelm hat die sonne verdunkelt. wir werden alle sterben!

...
lx reicht. kostet aber das gleiche ... und is keine reba dran ...
xt is schon ne feine sache. das rad soll ja ne weile halten. weil sie schülerin ist und nicht so oft neue antrieb kaufen kann.. es ist ja kein geheimnis das ne xt ne deore oder lx bei weitem überlebt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (19. April 2007)

Bei einer Kurbel würde ich da ja noch mit gehen, wenn die ein mindestens 80kg schwerer Mensch bei entsprechender Leistung tritt.
Bei den meisten Frauen entspricht weder Gewicht noch Leistungsvermögen dieser Aussage.
Auf jedenfall würde ich Bremsen, Naben oder den Umwerfer und die Ketten sowie Hintere Kettenblätter nicht von der XT nehmen, die sind definitiv um 40 bis 50 % teurer.
Gut wenn du deiner Freundin das Fahrrad kaufst, wäre mir es an ihrer stell auch egal müsste ich es selbst bezahlen würde ich soviel Geld nicht ausgeben.
Am rahmen kann man sicher auch das ein oder anderer noch sparen ich bin mit meine Biria Rahmen außerordentlich zufrieden, und der kostet mittlerweile nur noch 66 Euro.
Wenn man sich geschickt im Internet die günstigsten Teile aussucht, bekommst du ein Komplettes LX rad schon und gern für 700 bis 750 Euro und dann musst du an der Gabel nicht einmal groß sparen.

Für jemanden der vieleicht 60 kg wiegt und im Jahr mit dem Rad vieleicht 2000 bis 3000 km fährt, ist die Langlebigkeit einer XT kurbel auch kein Argument, da wird man eine normale Deore oder Alivio/Acera nicht einmal zerrumsen. Obwohl die Kettenblätter der Alivion bzw Acera für Personen meiner Gewichtsklasse schon ziemlich Schrott auf lange Sicht sind.

Ein Großteil des Verschleißes entsteht auch durch unzureichende oder unsachgemäße Pflege.


----------



## morph027 (19. April 2007)

Aus aktuellem Anlass würde ich gern erfahren, was du für einen Rahmen fährst


----------



## cxfahrer (19. April 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> Wilhelm, wars du das heute der mir am Karl Heine Kanal engegen kam, hab nur nen riesigen Kerl gesehn, die Sonne hat die Details etwas verblendet.



Danke für die Blumen, aber meine blendende Erscheinung wirds wohl gewesen sein. 

@david: etwa schon SUNSHINE im Kino gesehen? 

Ob lx oder xt ist doch lediglich ne Frage der Optik- ich finde viel wichtiger, daß das Pink diesmal noch besser rauskommt. So etwa wie bei Geoff Kabushs Trek 96er Singlespeed (nicht das serienmäßige in kackbraunmetallic).

Nicht ganz so wie das Speci hier, etwas rosaner:


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2007)

ne sie will jetzt braun! 2000 km in 3 monaten triffst wohl eher ^^.
und man weiÃ ja nicht wie sie noch in die breite gehen wird!vorsorge ist besserer als nachsicht ^^.
ne wir bekommen 1000â¬ fÃ¼rs alte rad und wollen auch wieder 1000 reinstecken!


----------



## BlackHills (20. April 2007)

ich werd mit nem kumpel auch in die Mimo fahrn. wolln wir zusammen fahrn?
wir sind 18.30 an der brandenburger brücke...  bis dann vllt.


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2007)

jungs ich hab mich gegen die nabe entschieden ich werde versuchen eins mit kompletter xt austattung zu bekommen.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2007)

Wie jetzt? Keine Alfine? Sowas.

Canyon schlachten is geilo... schade daß kein Blut spritzt. 

Morgen jemand radeln?


----------



## Long John (20. April 2007)

BlackHills schrieb:


> ich werd mit nem kumpel auch in die Mimo fahrn. wolln wir zusammen fahrn?
> wir sind 18.30 an der brandenburger brücke...  bis dann vllt.



 Das war gestern sorry, vielleicht n andern Mal. Sollte ja nur n kleine Mimo-Runde sein zum Gabel ausprobieren. Ich sach jetzt mal geile Schei..., absoluter Tag-Nacht Unterschied zu vorher gefahrenen Gabeln. Ich hoffe nur die bleibt ne Weile ganz, man weiß ja schließlich nie. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, werd ich dann nur noch Starrgabeln fahren und auf komplett Singlespeed umsatteln, How ich habe gesprochen.

Der Biergarten am Mühlengrund bekommt von mir übrigens ein "Sehr empfehlenswert".  

Werd morgen nochmal zu ner Tour starten.
@CX-Fahrer?? kommste mit? Ist denn dein Paket schon eingetroffen? 
@David; weisse Entscheidung, anbei; das Speci ist aber auch schon wundervoll rosa. Geht da denn noch rosaner oder pinkener


----------



## Verhüterli (20. April 2007)

@cxfahrer hab gerade dein Tourenvorschlag  mimo - Waldsteinberg - Oberholz mit Kind im Hänger ausprobiert/erfahren und ich muss sagen gar nicht mal so schlecht, habe mich zwar 2 mal verfahren aber am Ende bin ich immer auf der Strecke geblieben. O.K. in der MIMO hab ich mir ein paar meter geschenkt wurde dann doch manchmal ein bissl eng. Trotzdem bin ich auf meine 70 km gekommen. 

Allen ein schönes und pannenfreies We.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2007)

@ andreas: ja, ist da und schon zerlegt, sag an wann du fahren willst (wie wird denn das Wetter?)

@verhüterli: mit Hänger bis nach Waldsteinberg aufm Reitweg? Wow.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (20. April 2007)

@ morph, fals du mich meinst ich fahre einen Biria Rahmen, der ist jetzt geschlagene 2 Jahre alt und da knarts nix.
Das Ding war nicht sehr teuer und ist eigendlich ganz stabil und auch nicht besonders schwer.
KLar ich hätte mir damals auch einen Rahmen von Scott holen können, hätte mich nur 150 euro mehr gekostet, war zudem schwerer, und sicher auch nicht besser.
Ich geb eben ungern sinnlos Geld zu viel aus, will einfach ein möglichst gutes Produkt zum bestmöglichsten Preis.
UNd wenn der David erstmal selbst fürs Geld arbeiten muss, dann wird er sicherlich auch verstehen was ich meine


----------



## morph027 (20. April 2007)

@Phantom: Ich bin mit meinem Rahmen aus allen von dir genannten Gründen auch zufrieden  Und dem Knarzen komm ich schon noch auf die Spuren.


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Keine Alfine? Sowas.
> 
> Canyon schlachten is geilo... schade daß kein Blut spritzt.
> 
> Morgen jemand radeln?



hab mal alles durchgerechnet.
mit alfine kostet das rad 200  mehr
ich habe nur 300 stagtt 570% übersetzung.
die wartungskosten bei einem xt antrieb auf 5000 tkm belaufen sich auf 50 - 60 
die wartungskosten einer alfine ebensfalls.
die alfine stell ich in den 5000 tkm nur einmal und der rest ist egal.
beim kettenantrieb muss ich 2 ketten wechseln...
aber beim kettenantrieb verliere spare ich 1 kg gewicht.
also spricht mehr für die kette. obwohl der wartungsaufwand mit alfine gegen 0 geht. aber da ich sowiso gern bastele xt!

ich freu mich schon. wenn mir meine versicherung am montag sagt das sie zahlt kaufe ich mir sofort das bike ^^


----------



## BlackHills (21. April 2007)

also ich wäre morgen nachmittag auch für ne runde bereit. Wenn ihr so gegen Nachmittag fahren würdet.

JaJa. Man sollte schon das Datum lesen können und auch mal ab und zu aufn Kalender schauen, welches Datum aktuell eigentlich ist  

Also ich schau dann früh nochmal rein, wies bei euch aussieht. Schreibt einfach Zeit und Treffpunkt. Entweder ich bin da, oder nicht. MfG BlackHills


----------



## Long John (21. April 2007)

11.30 Uhr, quasi nach dem Frühstück. evtl. auch etwas eher. Ich ruf dich dann an oder schreib in diesem neuem Techink und Verkaufsberatungsthread wegen Treffpunkt (höchstwahrscheinlich Rennbahn, oder?). 
Wetter: Es bleibt denk ich trocken, aber kühler und reichlich Wind aus NW glaub ich zumindest.

Wollte eigentl. Richtung Steinbrüche, aber bei dem Wind, ich weiß nicht so genau. Leipziger Klassiker Runde oder Richtung Schladitzer Bucht sollte auch okay sein. bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (21. April 2007)

Bin mal wieder arbeiten, jeweils 2:00 Uhr Dienstbeginn, kranke Kinder zu Hause, da geht nicht viel.
Euch viel Spaß
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2007)

Zu den Steinbrüchen wollte ich eigentlich mit Frau, also mit Auto und dann langsam. Von daher eher mal Schladitzer Bucht usw., das hatten wir länger nicht mehr - und fahren mit BDO da eh nie hin.
Ich will aber bis ca.14:30 daheim sein, das sollte aber gehen. Pferderennbahn.

@david: aber doch nicht XT, nimm X9, das schaltet sowas von knackig!


----------



## Verhüterli (21. April 2007)

Guten Morgen!
Hätte Interesse mich euch heute anzuschliesen, wann trefft ihr euch denn an der Pferderennbahn so 11.30?


----------



## Long John (21. April 2007)

ja genau 11.30 Brücke Clara park-Pferderennbahn


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2007)

@ wilhem ich werds versuchen!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2007)

So morgen Sonntag gehts in den Störmthaler Tagebau, 11:00 in der Mitte des Dösener Rundlings. 

War ja heut recht zügig und dadurch mal was weiter draussen - gruß nochmal an die Mitfahrer!


----------



## Long John (22. April 2007)

Räusper........... Apropos Diebstahl. 

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das irgendwelche Langfinger, wohlgemerkt am hellichten Tage meinen Hinterradbremssockel gestohlen haben. Solche ***********; wenn mir jemals einer in die Finger gerrät der kann sich gleich n Bett im Krankenhaus reservieren wenn ich mit dem fertig bin.

Welche Assis klauen denn den Bremssockel von ner HAYES SOLÈ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die bremst sowieso nicht grade sensationel und teuer ist die auch nicht. Abgesehen davon wollt ich mir sowieso neue kaufen. Aber ich bekomm jetzt echt langsam Wracksausen zwecks weitere Diebstähle. Es läuft mal wieder ganz schönes Gesindel in L.E. rum.

ICH HABE FERTIG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2007)

Na du hast doch sicher auch ne Hausrat, die bezahlen dir dann ne neue Sole...


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2007)

ich kauf mir heute irgend ne schallgedämpfte waffe aufm schwarzmarkt und setz mich und um die uhr in den keller. und jeder der da nix zu suchen hat wird abgeknallt ^^.

freu dich doch. bekommste die kohle für ne neue bremse von der hausrat. suchste dir noch ein teures angebot raus ^^

wilhelm. ich hab mir die x9 angeschaut. gefällt mir supi! mein neues rad wird 10.3 kg wiegen (mit 110 mm federweg o.0) laut exel tabelle ^^. huepf huepf ich will die kohle von der versicherung! jetzt sofort!!!


----------



## Long John (22. April 2007)

ja aber die Rennerei und der ganze andere sch..... . Ich könnt kotzen. Sinnlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. April 2007)

@longjohn: ach du sch... !!! scheint ja echt so, dass sich hier die teile-und-bike-klau-mafia hier rumtreibt manmanmanmanmanman... und wer bitte klaut so nen kleinteile-quatsch??????????
wenn das so weitergeht, werd ich mir glaub ich noch in der wohnung nen tresor fürs mtb aufstellen

themawechsel: fährt jemand morgen (also MONtag) abend gegen 18h... das tolle wetter will ja ausgenutzt sein


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> themawechsel: fährt jemand morgen (also MONtag) abend gegen 18h... das tolle wetter will ja ausgenutzt sein



ne mein rad wurde geklaut ^^ 
ich hoffe ich kann bald mal wieder mitkommen!


----------



## Long John (22. April 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @longjohn: ach du sch... !!! scheint ja echt so, dass sich hier die teile-und-bike-klau-mafia hier rumtreibt manmanmanmanmanman... und wer bitte klaut so nen kleinteile-quatsch??????????
> wenn das so weitergeht, werd ich mir glaub ich noch in der wohnung nen tresor fürs mtb aufstellen
> 
> themawechsel: fährt jemand morgen (also MONtag) abend gegen 18h... das tolle wetter will ja ausgenutzt sein



Du sagst es. Verdammte unwissende Kids. Morgen wird leider nichts mit fahren. Hab jetzt n paar Rennereien deswegen. Dienstag aber beim Bdo. Da muss man auch noch mal die Dresden Geschichte abchecken. Bis denne dann


----------



## _booze_ (22. April 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Räusper........... Apropos Diebstahl.
> 
> Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das irgendwelche Langfinger, wohlgemerkt am hellichten Tage meinen Hinterradbremssockel gestohlen haben. Solche ***********; wenn mir jemals einer in die Finger gerrät der kann sich gleich n Bett im Krankenhaus reservieren wenn ich mit dem fertig bin.
> 
> ...


das is einfach so dreist das es wieder keiner für voll nimmt...mir wurde mal ne komplette hayes mag vom rad geklaut, ebenfalls am hellichten tag und so ne bremse is nich in 5 sekunden abgebaut!


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2007)

Heute schön ne Runde zum Kulki übern Cossi und zurück geplant, aber leider war am Kulki Schluss  Wer war Schuld? Blöde Hunde, bzw. deren Halterinnen. Rennen die Biester doch in der Senke nach dem "Seeblick", die man ja nicht lansgam fährt, mitten auf den Weg. Ich noch um Centimeter verfehlt, Kumpel dann mit Hammerbremsung einen mitgenommen. Leider zwecks Dreck hingelegt und alle Fingerkuppen der rechten Hand aufgerissen. Kleinen Finger gebrochen...*grmpfl* Den Mädels tats zwar auch leid, aber wenn die Köter net hören, darf man die halt net neben nem vielbefahrenen Weg spielen lassen.

Aber sonst schönes Wetter 

@Bremse: Das geht ja mal gar nicht...dann sollten wir langsam mal Custom-Schrauben statt normaler Inbus herstellen. Immer wechselnde Form


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2007)

morph027 schrieb:


> Heute schön ne Runde zum Kulki übern Cossi und zurück geplant, aber leider war am Kulki Schluss  Wer war Schuld? Blöde Hunde, bzw. deren Halterinnen. Rennen die Biester doch in der Senke nach dem "Seeblick", die man ja nicht lansgam fährt, mitten auf den Weg. Ich noch um Centimeter verfehlt, Kumpel dann mit Hammerbremsung einen mitgenommen. Leider zwecks Dreck hingelegt und alle Fingerkuppen der rechten Hand aufgerissen. Kleinen Finger gebrochen...*grmpfl* Den Mädels tats zwar auch leid, aber wenn die Köter net hören, darf man die halt net neben nem vielbefahrenen Weg spielen lassen.
> 
> Aber sonst schönes Wetter
> 
> @Bremse: Das geht ja mal gar nicht...dann sollten wir langsam mal Custom-Schrauben statt normaler Inbus herstellen. Immer wechselnde Form



die viecher müssen angeleihnt sein. wenn du dich relativ korrekt verhalten hast sind die halterinnen schuld. ich kann da gar nix hab schon fast so ein kleines vieh gekillt weils mir vors rad gesprungen ist! lieber fahr ich drüber als mich auf die fresse zu legen.. solange es nicht mein blut ist solls mir egal sein!


----------



## morph027 (22. April 2007)

Naja...mit was zwischen 40 und 50 Sachen auf nem freien Weg langfahren ist ja net böse, oder  War halt leider nicht einzusehen, sonst wäre ja bremsen kein Ding gewesen, aber die kamen echt einfach so auf den Weg geflitzt. Und Schuld, naja, am Bike ist fast gar nix, nur ein kleiner Kratzer am Barend. Für was will man die dann belangen? Werden ihren Köter (der mir wirklich leid tut, kann ja nichts für die Doofheit der Halterinnen), der bestimmt mindestens ne gebrochene Rippe und ab jetzt panische Angst vor Bikern hat, das nächste Mal schon anleinen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (23. April 2007)

Dem Tierchen kann man doch nix tun, einfach ausweichen und in den Halter rein, dann fällt man auch gleich viel weicher.
Am besten ist aber Augen auf und vorausschauend fahren, ich gehe grundsätzlich von der Dummheit von Menschen aus, vorallem wenn es sich noch um Frauen handelt, da überlege ich mir schon die ferne die Situationen die auftreten können.
Das schlimmste sind aber immer noch Kinder, HUnd sind so intelligent die Positionieren sich meist auf einer Seite wenn sich strick auf einer Linie dem Tier nähert, diese dusligen kleinen Menschen hingegen ziehen oftmal noch im letzten Augenblick rüber. Daher bin ich bei vorbeifahren an solchen HIndernissen meist schon mit einem Fuß aus dem Klick.


----------



## morph027 (24. April 2007)

Japp...full [email protected]er war die Senke mit Kurve net einzusehen. Aber die fahr ich halt nicht nochmal so schnell  Im Park lässt sich das alles besser planen mit abbremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. April 2007)

das mit die viechers is echt nich so einfach, hatte auch schonmal vor ein paar jahren bei garmisch nen kläffer an der leine aufgegabelt ;-) ...ein riesenspass für groß + klein !!!

[email protected]: sch*isse, zum bdo hats heut nicht gereicht, besprechungsmarathon sei dank... wäre aber trotzdem am so. bei jenstours dabei... gib mal kurz bescheid ob, und wenn ja wer, wann, wie etc. pipapo

@cxfahrer: deinen usbstick kriegst dann halt beim näxten mal, bilder vom esterel sind schon drauf !


----------



## cxfahrer (24. April 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> usbstick



Nur keine Panik. Bin in DD nicht dabei, weil in Frankfurt/M. Sieht man sich spätestens Mitte Mai.


----------



## morph027 (25. April 2007)

Ich glaub, ich werd verfolgt *grrrr*

Vorhin flink zu meiner Freundin auf Arbeit geradelt, da nimmt mich so ein Scheiß Maurer mit seinem 50 Jahre alten Transporter aufs Horn. Eigentlich nix passiert, außer dass mich die Dummheit einfach aufregt.

Ich kam geradeaus, er war Linksabbieger. Muss man ja nicht gucken *sonenhals* Hab dann zwar im Nachhinein ne häßliche Schramme an meinem Oberarm bemerkt, die wohl von seinem Scheibenwischer stammt, dafür hat er ne häßliche Beule von meinem Lenker  Konnte mich noch so schräg legen, dass ich halt seitlich auf die Haube bin (wäre bei nem PKW wohl net so doll gewesen), also hat das Bike nix abbekommen. So...jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## dkc-live (25. April 2007)

... omg... 
nicht der rahmen oder ähnliches verzogen ^^?


----------



## morph027 (25. April 2007)

Ne, war dann zum Zeitpunkt des "Zusammenpralls" schon alles recht langsam, standen also beide fast. Hab nicht mal irgendwo nen Kratzer am Bike entdeckt, nur die Beule meines Lenkers in seinem Transporter gesehen


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (25. April 2007)

Frage, nächster Dienstag fällt ja auf den ersten Mai, findet da auch die BDO statt, wäre ein Tag wo ich es mal einrichten könnte da wieder dabei zu sein.
Vorrausgesetzt man plant gerade an diesem Tag was aussergewöhnliches, wo ich mich garantiert wieder auf die Fresse lege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (25. April 2007)

ne ist feiertag, fällt daher aus. Aber man kann sich ja trotzdem zum fahren treffen.

Anbei am Sonntag ist die Tour vom Jens in Dresden. Ich werd mit Moe mit dem Zug fahren. Ab 9.58 von LE Hauptbahnhof. Wenn noch jmd. mitkommt, bitte Bescheid geben, dass macht nämlich das Sachsenticket günstiger. 

So denn.


----------



## dkc-live (26. April 2007)

Mitte Mai klingelt der "UPS-Mann" *hüpf*. dann bin ich wieder bei der BDO Tour dabei.

soviel zum thema singlespeed
http://www.bike-guide.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=13757&mode=&order=0&thold=0


----------



## dkc-live (26. April 2007)

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/993825
fühlt euch angesprochen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. April 2007)

hm, was will uns dieses video sagen??? ...also ich bleib beim bier  

p.s.: hab mich heut abend bei dem g*ilen wetter mal wieder in der mimo ausgetobt


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (27. April 2007)

Na wer würde den da alles hier schreien, wenn es am 1. Mai um ne kleine Tour geht. Weil an sonsten würde ich den Tag ganz anders planen.
Komm auch wieder langsam in Form, gestern 75 km bei nem 28,5 schnitt in die Petalle getreten und das mit erheblich viel schotteranteil dabei.
Den restlichen Abend gings mir dann aber auch ziemlich dreckig, nach dem ich mir einen 3/4 Liter Shake, einen Liter Selters plus Sandwich reingezogen habe, hatte ich das gefühl das zeug will alles wieder raus, ich habs drin behalten aber dem entsprechend ging es mir da auch.


----------



## morph027 (27. April 2007)

Hm...werde sicherlich mit nem Kollegas unterwegs sein, aber nen 28er Schnitt halt ich grad so die Hälfte deiner Strecke durch 

Ich denke aber, dass wir am 1. Mai die halbwegs normalen Strecken und Wege voll mit Feiertagsradlen haben werden. Mal sehen, was uns für ne Strecke einfällt. Empfehlungen?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (27. April 2007)

ou, daran hab ich noch garnicht gedacht das da noch andere unterwegs sein könnten, ich würde da an den Leipziger  nordwesten  denken denken Richtung Merseburg / Skeuditz aus Erfahrung zu solchen Zeiten immer etwas weniger befahren, als der Süden, die Innenstadt und alles was Richtung Cosputen geht wird sicherlich katastrophal.
Tourstart definitiv nicht vor 13 uhr, das muss ich vorab schon mal sagen.


----------



## Long John (27. April 2007)

Ich kann mitkommen. Aber nicht nur Asphaltstrecke.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (27. April 2007)

Da bin ich variabel, solange kein Schlamm auf der Tour steht bin ich für alles offen.
Mal sehn wer noch alles aufspringt, dann können wir uns ja mal gedanken über den Treffpunkt machen.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. April 2007)

Wer will den nun alles wirklich, weil ich den morgigen Tag danach planen müsste.
Je weiter weg der Treffpunkt von mir ist desto varibler müsst ich auch den start gestalten.
13.30 an der Sachsenbrücke, alles was näher Richtung Frankenheim(miltitz) liegt kann auch etwas früher los gehn.
Wenn bloss keiner jetzt Zeit findet fahr ich allein und das auch viel später, dann könnte ich morgen auschlafen und würde erst gegen 16 uhr loslegen, da hab ich noch den ganzen Tag zu Training zeit, ansonsten müsste ich um 11 uhr spätestens schon loslegen.

Nicht böse sein aber wenn bis heute 12 uhr abends keine konkreten zu sagen kommen , seh ich die Sache als gecancelt an , OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerhorst (30. April 2007)

Tach an alle zusammen!

Jetzt ist es auch bei mir in der Familie passiert: ein Cube Team Ltd. ( stechendes Grün ) wurde meinem Bruder ohne dessen Zusage entwendet. Also falls ihr ein solche Rad zufällig seht, könntet ihr evt. den "Besitzer" irgendwie fragen, woher er das gute Stück hat. Ich weiß, das ist viel verlangt, aber vielleicht findet man ja so den Täter. An dem Rad ist eine Tora 318 verbaut, XT Schaltwerk, LX Umwerfer, Deore Kurbel, Anbauteile von FSA ( vom Sattel, Sattelstütze bis zum Vorbau ) und ganz wichtig Hayes Nine Discs dran, wobei man sagen muss, dass die vordere Scheibe leicht zum Schleifen neigt. Es könnte desweiteren sein, dass ein schwarzer Stoffkettenstrebenschutz dran ist. Ja also wie gesagt, wäre dies sehr nett!

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Montagabend und hoffe, dass euch nicht das Gleiche wiederfährt. 

mfG Bunkerhorst


----------



## Long John (30. April 2007)

Ich hatte vor morgen in Richtung Steinbrüche zu fahren(die CX-Fahrer Runde)und über Mimo wieder rein. 
Abfahrt so gg 13 Uhr angedacht. Moe´s  Tavern wollte mitkommen. Treffen wollten wir uns am Rundling in Lößnig(Endhaltestelle der Linie 16), andere Treffpkt. very welcome, allerdings solte es auch in dieser Richtung liegen. Weil es über Markleeberger See und Störmthaler See anfangs geht.

Von der Distanz sinds so ca. zw. 80 - 100km mit Pausen versteht sich. Sollte auf dem Weg auch ein gutes Wirtshaus mit frischem Bier und gutem Schnitzel liegen, wird auch eingekehrt, vermutlich. (des Soul´s wegen).

Also wer schreibt, der bleibt dabei. MfG Andreas


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (30. April 2007)

Alles klar, na dann viel spass morgen, das ist mir für die hinfahrt zu knapp bemessen, würde ich nicht schaffen. Zu sehr Sonntagsrundenfeeling wollte ich auch nicht einbauen. Dachte eher an zügige 2 bis 3 Stunden Radfahren, und das natürlich ohne isch den Wanst voll zu schlagen.

Brauch ich mir zumindestens morgen keinen Stress zu machen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Mai 2007)

schöne sache heute, geile trails dort, auch wenn die lange anfahrt nervig ist. hatte dann knapp 80km auffem tacho... leider ohne wirtshaus, also alles ehrlich ohne pause erstrampelt ;-) ...die haxen sind jetzt aber aufgrund der dresdner heide tour vom so. doch etwas platt

aber egal, morgen erstmal ruhetag!

FÄHRT JEMAND DONNERSTAG ABEND? (cxfahrer?)


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (1. Mai 2007)

ICh fahre wahrscheindlich DO, was heist den bei dir abends ? Ich werd so gegen 17 30 losfahren, etwas 2 Stunden, aber doch schon effektives Radfahren, nix mit Buschwerk, einfach nur km fressen.
50 bis 60 Km müssen es schon werden.


----------



## Long John (1. Mai 2007)

Ja geile Runde da an den Steinbrüchen. evtl.- ist Donnerstag ne gute Idee. Ich hoffe die Bremse ist bis dato dann i.O. Man hört sich. Bis dann


----------



## dkc-live (1. Mai 2007)

grr ihr seid fies die geile tour wenn ich kein bike hab. aber die tour ist wirklich geil. noch 1-2 wochen
aber andreas wie schaffst du das ohne schnitzelkraft^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Mai 2007)

@ EG-Phantom
dachte so an 18h, allerdings möglichst viel auf trails, nur km abspulen ist mir einfach zu langweilig (sorry, nicht böse gemeint) ...hätte da auch mal wieder an mimo o.ä. gedacht

@ dkc
das macht er dann mit ner groooßen portion pommes


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (2. Mai 2007)

Ich will mich schon körperlich belasten, das tut man auf trails für gewöhnlich nicht, dafür ist man nervlich angespander.
Ein 28er SChnitt ist minimum an Tempo das ich machen muss, bis juli will ich mich wieder auf lockerer 30 hochgezogen haben ohne jammern zu müssen, um 60 km auf druck schon mit nem 32 bis 33 Schnitt fahren zu können.
Für solche ruhige Touren bin ich Samstags schon zu haben aber da eben erst ab  16 /17 uhr nur da seit ihr ja nicht zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (2. Mai 2007)

Man kann sich auch auf Trails austoben und schön Muskelkater bekommen. Es muss ja nicht immer unbedingt die Mimo sein. Des weiterem fahr ich gerne Trails, siehe Dresden oder Steinbrüche oder Grimma oder Hohburger Hügelchen oder um LE. etc... p.p. Andernfalls hätte ich mir ja auch ein Trekking oder Rennrad kaufen können. Nur so mal nebenbei erwähnt, ist ja nicht böse gemeint.

@David: hoffe dein neuer Gaul ist bald einsatzbereit, das du dich wieder anschließen kannst. 
@Moe: morgen 18 Uhr Pferderennbahn??


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. Mai 2007)

"Ich will mich schon körperlich belasten, das tut man auf trails für gewöhnlich nicht"

ähem, also ich finde sehr wohl dass die belastung auf trails einiges höher ist als auffer strasse/forstautobahn... siehe letztes beispiel jensemanns dresdner heide tour. 
...und üblicherweise bin ich nach ner trailigen gardasee-tour (soweit braucht man garnicht zu fahren, schwäb. alb reicht auch absolut aus  auch ETWAS  platter als nach 80km in der leipziger ecke  aber schwamm drüber  

@longjohn
geht in ordnung, bin morgen mal wieder in thüringen unterwegs, denke aber das müsste klappen, falls nicht geb ich Dir rechtzeitig bescheid


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> Ich will mich schon körperlich belasten, das tut man auf trails für gewöhnlich nicht, dafür ist man nervlich angespander.
> Ein 28er SChnitt ist minimum an Tempo das ich machen muss, bis juli will ich mich wieder auf lockerer 30 hochgezogen haben ohne jammern zu müssen, um 60 km auf druck schon mit nem 32 bis 33 Schnitt fahren zu können.
> Für solche ruhige Touren bin ich Samstags schon zu haben aber da eben erst ab  16 /17 uhr nur da seit ihr ja nicht zu haben



boah das ist ja widerlich ... meinst du nicht das du im rennradforum besser aufgehoben bist  
wie sind alle radfahrer in frauenklamotten die nur biken gehen um ein radler zu trinken. und du verlangst von uns das wir 28 km/h fahren ... so schnell bin ich nichtmal im auto ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Mai 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> ... 32 bis 33 Schnitt...



Jooo grad gemacht mal so 75 km Halde Trages und so. Daher heut sonst nix mehr und ab morgen bin ich 7 Tage weg ( ich sag nur: dalco).


----------



## _booze_ (3. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ... so schnell bin ich nichtmal im auto ^^


wenn ich das mitm smart schaffe DANN KANNST DU DAS AUCH!


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jooo grad gemacht mal so 75 km Halde Trages und so. Daher heut sonst nix mehr und ab morgen bin ich 7 Tage weg ( ich sag nur: dalco).



boah -.-. irgendwann ist auch mal genug.  
deine frau will dir schließlich auch hinterher kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Mai 2007)

Auf den Rennrad sitzt man so unkonfortabel, das drückt ein die Juwelen ein, zudem muss man sich da die strecken genau aussuchen. 
@ CX, mit dem Rennrad ? Wenn du das mit den MB gemacht hast da muss ich mich ja noch strecken.


----------



## Verhüterli (3. Mai 2007)

Tach auch!
Habe letzten Sonntag eine Tour durchs MTL gemacht was heist Leipzig - Eilenburg - Grimma - Colditz - Bad Lausick - Markleeberg(154km). Mit nem Rennrad wäre sowas absolut langweilig da ich unflexiebel auf der Str. rummeire. Vielleicht etwas schneller aber auf so was wie der Rabenstein inGrimma muss man dann verzichten ob ein RR natürlich unbequemer ist im vergleich zu manchen singletrails  möcht ich fast bezweifeln.

Hier ein paar Impressionen der Tour.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Mai 2007)

Heute 60 km bei nem 30er Schnitt und das mit doch allerlei Ampeln und teilweise unbequämen Gegen und Seiten Wind, gut teilweise kam der Wind dann auch mal von hinten.
Und diesemal fühl ich mich top.

Na das ist doch mal ne Zahl 154 km an Stück, nicht schlecht ich erinner mich noch an meine 130 km Rennradrunde vor 2 Jahren, ich sag da nie wieder vorallem wenn man mit lächerlichen 3/4 liter sich auf den weg macht, die letzten 30 km waren da nur noch Schmerz.
Soviel trinken kann man sich garnihct umpacken, damit man so ne strecke hlabwegs lebendig schafft.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

Leipzig-Berlin
178 Km durchschnitt 25 km/h
Fahrrad: Crossrad (fully)
Gepäck: 30 kg
Pausen: km 80 erste und letzte pause.
9 Uhr sind wir gestartet und gegen 1730 waren wir da!

macht das nach^^
war aber krank. einmal und nie wieder!


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Mai 2007)

Na wenn du bei 178 km schon mit nem 25 ér schnitt aufwartest, da sollten doch bei 60 km lumpige 30 km/h kein problem sein.
ICh denke nich im traum dran nochmal grössere strecken als 100 km an einem Stück zu fahren, das ist gift für meine Muskeln und bringt ausser ein paar müden Tage nach so einer Tour keinerlei Erfolg.
Ausserdem was will ich in Berlin und das noch mit gepack. Ich hasse Camping, wenn ich schon mein trautes Heim verlassen muss, dann brauch ich kompfort, hehe(hotel 3 stern plus).
Bist jetzt schon der 4te von dem ich höre das er mit dem Rad von Leizig mach Berlin fährt, ich kann das garnicht nachvollziehen, gehst das nur bergab oder ist die Strecke so schön ? ich kenn da nur die Strecke auf der Autrobahn die ich das letzte mal mit durchschnittlich 180 km/h durchgebrettert bin, Spitzentemp teilweise 250 km/h , da werden die Hände schön schweissig.


----------



## Verhüterli (3. Mai 2007)

dkc du alte flachlandrakete!  

Wir müssen dir doch nichts und uns auch nichts mehr beweisen. Alles für die Katz wenn der spass auf dr Strecke bleibt! 

Nach Sonntag sag ich mir wer bei Kilometer 140 in den Tagebau fährt ist selber Schuld.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Mai 2007)

jo. die strecke nach berlin ist der letzte scheiß! (sind an die ostsee gefahrn. am nächsten tag hat mein mitfahrer nach 140 km mit arschmerzen angefangen. naja dnan haben wir den zug für die letzten 150 km genommen!)
sind die b2 langgebügelt! 
ging die ganze zeit so
10-20 hm bergauf! -> 15-20 km
10-20 hm bergab! -> 45- 50 km
wieder bergauf mit schwung.
dann wieder bergab schwung nehmen.
das letzte war das.

meine umrundung der niederlande war viel cooler. die höchste erhebung war 20 hm. hab vllt auf den gesammten 800 km 200 hm zurückgelegt ^^


----------



## Salazar (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute,

habe mal eine Frage zur Mimo. Wollte am Mittwoch mit Bunkerhorst da hin, hat auch alles ganz gut geklappt, schön an der Parthe entlang. Nur dann, zwischen Seegeritz und Taucha, haben wir auch ein Waldstück gefunden, das zwar Spaß gemacht hat, jedoch keinerlei Trümmer enthielt (hat hier im Thread mal irgendwo jemand über die Mimo geschrieben).
Hab dann noch mal bei Google Maps geguckt und 2 Waldstücke gefunden, die da in Frage kommen: Durch das eine läuft der "Seegeritzer Weg" (das Kleinere) und durch das andere "Am Veitsberg". Geteilt werden beide durch die "Graßdorfer Straße". Welches ist die Mimo?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Mai 2007)

bei den trümmern musste schon ganz gut suchen. das am veitsberg ist es.
manchmal komtm man halt nicht an den trümmern vorbei. der beste eingang ist glaube ich an der grundstraße!


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2007)

Fahrzeugtechnik oder Maschinenbau. Das ist hier die Frage. Was Studieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (8. Mai 2007)

Fahrzeugtechnik, ganz klar. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung aber Schaden kanns nicht. Schließlich hast dann vielleicht auch mal nen Durchblick wenn mit deinem Auto was nicht so läuft wie es grade soll, und an ne Werkstatt kommt man evtl. auch schneller ran. 

Aber wie gesagt ich hab auch keinen richtigen Plan.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Mai 2007)

@ salazar
müsste das grössere sein... die trümmer müsstet ihr aber schon mal sehen, sind aber verstreut, ...so gross ist das gelände ja auch nicht. 
habt ihr die nortshores gesehen/gefahren? dann wart ihr richtig 

@dkc - OFFTOPIC
denke ich hab da einigermassen einblick... 
mach maschinenbau, das ist nach wie vor *der *universal-klassiker, und da kannst du später immer noch in alle bereiche wechseln, wie es dir beliebt - von forschung/entwicklung bis vertrieb; können gern mal drüber plaudern (gerne bei der nächsten tour, wenn du endlich mal dein neues bike hast ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2007)

ich denke auch maschinenbau. das sollte alles beinhalten.
will ja sowiso nur 3 jahre bachelor machen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Mai 2007)

@ dkc
mach das! 
...ach so, es gibt ja wohl den guten alten dipl.ing. gar nicht mehr, sondern nur noch den amiabschlusstitel... oh man... naja, denke trotzdem das passt!


----------



## Salazar (8. Mai 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> habt ihr die nortshores gesehen/gefahren? dann wart ihr richtig



Northshores ! Nein haben wir nicht, aber die werden bei der nächsten Tour unbedingt mal erkundet. Wir waren wahrscheinlich doch in dem kleineren Waldstück. Ist aber auch ganz lustig, nur halt eben klein.
Aber erst mal muss ich auf den neuen Helm warten ...


----------



## dkc-live (9. Mai 2007)

die northshores sind geil... bloß da hängen immer solche zwielichtigen portitz-taucha-ghetto kids rum. auf ihren dirtbikes ^^

offtopic:
das muss ich die bdo tour leider im sptember verlassen!
auf nach Freiberg!
Juhu da sind Hügel nicht so wie hier!
naja vllt bekomme ich die zusage am htwk!


----------



## Long John (9. Mai 2007)

die zwielichtigen Portitz-Taucha Kids etc. sind mit verantwortlich dafür das das Mimo Gebiet so ist wie es ist. Sei denen dankbar, das die dort n bissel was auf die Beine stellen. 
Und  wenn man mal kurz Werkzeug brauch sind die auch hilfsbereit, man muss halt höflich sein. Respekt erfordert auch Gegenrespekt so ist das nun mal eben. Ich hab dort noch keine Probleme gehabt und bin bisher auch noch nicht schief angeguckt worden.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Mai 2007)

der erkennst auch keine ironie wenn sie dich fast erschlägt?

war auch nett zu denen. hab dem gesagt wo er seinen helm liegen gelassen hat ^^ 

achso letztens is so ne fam. durch die mimo die haben äste auf den weg gelegt und verrückt. bin denen quasi hinterher gefahren und hab wieder aufgeräumt. solche typen kotzen mich an!


----------



## morph027 (10. Mai 2007)

Wie kommt man nur auf so einen Mist? Soll ich jetzt Mülltonnen auf die Straße legen, weil ich mal schlechte Erfahrungen mit nem Autofahrer hatte? Mann, Mann, Mann...

Haben die wenigstens bemerkt, dass du aufräumst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. Mai 2007)

Mein Rad Kommt Erst Ende Juni. Liefertermin 21.06!!!!
Schweine Die Haben Mir Mitte Mai Gesagt. Penner!!!!!!!!

Ich brauch ein BIKE!!!!
Hat jemand von euch noch ne 1 Zoll gabel mit steuersatz und vorbau rumliegen?
Dann brauch ich noch einen 26" LRS!
und ne alte Kurbel.
Rahmen hab ich! und rest auch


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2007)

@moe: dalco, kurz vor der Schuttrutsche:


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Mai 2007)

@cx

nein ich bin nicht neidisch
nein ich bin nicht neidisch
nein ich bin nicht neidisch
nein ich bin nicht neidisch

ECHT  GEIL!!!!!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Mai 2007)

Jo war geil - bischen dicke Beine nach 6hkm rauf  aber dann bergab, sahnesahne. Dienstag mal locker ausrollen beim BDO, keine Dübner Heide und auch keine MEC. Bis denn!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Mai 2007)

...ok - bis dienstag dann! (dann kriegst auch endlich deinen usb-stick wieder


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

ne kurze Zwischenfrage:
HS 33 + Rock Shox Reba Team.
JUicy 5 + Marzocchi MX Pro.
was würdet ihr für 50 kg Lebendgewicht nehmen. (die restliche Ausstattung ist gleich)
Ich tendiere ja zu ersten, wegen der Wartungsfreunlichkeit und den geringen Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapticus (14. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich hab jetzt mein neues Bike von Transalp24
Stoker Limited Edition, Rock Shox REBA Team, komplett XT, Magura Louise 2007, joar, Mavic 317 Disc!

Wann startet denn die nächste Tour vom BDO aus? wollte da auch mal mitmachen. Wo starten die denn? War schon lange nicht mehr im BDO und als ich neulich im "alten" BDO laden war, habe ich festgestellt, dass die dort scheinbar nicht mehr ansässig sind.

Wie viele fahren bei so ner Tour denn mit und wie lang ist so ne Tour denn im Schnitt so? Sind die nur was für anspruchsvolle Fahrer oder kann mal als nicht merh ganz blutiger Anfänger mithalten?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2007)

jeden Dienstag 18:00 Karl-Liebknechtstrasse (ehem. Möbelhaus Modern), wenn du die Mädelrunde fahren willst, ich glaube die ist Donnerstag. 
Ca. 2 - 2.5h. jenachdem.
Schnell oder langsam, jenachdem wer der langsamste ist; traillastig. 
Bei schönem Wetter auch mal 15-20 Leute, sonst im Schnitt 5-10.
Du brauchst einen Helm und Reifen mit Profil. 
Wo gibts hier anspruchsvolle Wege und Steigungen?


----------



## Synapticus (14. Mai 2007)

Wie viel Km und mit welchem Schnitt werden die Runden gefahren?
Ich bin neulich ne Runde um den Störmtaler See gefahren, da gibt es einige schöne Anstiege. Die Runde um den Markkleeberger See soll auch nicht schlecht sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen.
Hat jemand Lust am Samstag oder Sonntag ne Runde zu fahren? Ich bin die letzten Jahre mehr Straße gefahren aber ich möchte gerne ins Gelände, ich weiß blos net so recht wo. Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen!"


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Helm und Reifen mit Profil.



das mit dem helm kann ich bestätigen  und das mit dem Reifen ist glaube ich auch sinnvoll (Selbsterhaltungstrieb und so  ).


----------



## Synapticus (14. Mai 2007)

Wo fahren die denn da lang. Ich habe vorn und hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph drauf. Helm ist auch vorhanden. Fahren da eigentlich auch mechaniker vom BDO mit --> zum Zwecke ein paar fachmänischen Fragen


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> Wo fahren die denn da lang. Ich habe vorn und hinten Schwalbe Racing Ralph drauf. Helm ist auch vorhanden. Fahren da eigentlich auch mechaniker vom BDO mit --> zum Zwecke ein paar fachmänischen Fragen



Durch den Auwald zum Kulki oder zur Mimo oder ins Tannenwäldchen oder Schkeuditz/Bienitz uswusf.

Ausserdem ist immer ein kompletter Servicetruck mit Besenwagen und gekühlten Getränken dabei. Alle Mitfahrer sind ausserdem ausgebildete und diplomierte Fahrradmechaniker.  Das Mitnehmen von mindestens 5 Ersatzschläuchen ist Pflicht.

@dkc: Reba und Juicy, was sonst?


----------



## Synapticus (14. Mai 2007)

Alter verarschen kann ich mich alleine!!! Ich meine ob die selber auf einem Fahrrad mitfahren Du Komiker. Bei so dummen Antworten frage ich lieber nichts mehr!


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Durch den Auwald zum Kulki oder zur Mimo oder ins Tannenwäldchen oder Schkeuditz/Bienitz uswusf.
> 
> Ausserdem ist immer ein kompletter Servicetruck mit Besenwagen und gekühlten Getränken dabei. Alle Mitfahrer sind ausserdem ausgebildete und diplomierte Fahrradmechaniker.  Das Mitnehmen von mindestens 5 Ersatzschläuchen ist Pflicht.
> 
> @dkc: Reba und Juicy, was sonst?



@ wilhelm bekommen wir die 100 von dir, die das mehr kostet?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Mai 2007)

manmanman - beruhigt euch doch... alles wird gut!!! *koppschüttel*

@cx
morgen bdo fällt bei mir aus. hab nachmittags noch'n kundentermin und muss dann abends noch für thüringen packen => also leider keine chance für jenstours :-(


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> Alter verarschen kann ich mich alleine!!! Ich meine ob die selber auf einem Fahrrad mitfahren Du Komiker. Bei so dummen Antworten frage ich lieber nichts mehr!



mensch du mutti komm mal runter. der hat bloß nen witz gemacht...
und ja es is ab und zu mal ein mech dabei (aber ncih vom bdo glaube ich),
und einer vom bdo organisiert das.
www.cyclecollege.de der is das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapticus (15. Mai 2007)

ja hab mich beruhigt, ich hatte etwas schlechte Laune gestern. SRY


----------



## Synapticus (15. Mai 2007)

Sagt ma, wer kommt denn bei dem Regenwetter zu der BDO Tour, nich das ich eventuell alleine da stehe. 

Mal was anderes, hat jemand ne Idee was man Männertag bei Regenwetter machen könnte, natürlich neben dem obligatorischen trinken!? Wir überlegen schon die ganze Zeit an einem schlecht-Wetter-Plan, aber uns fällt nix ein


----------



## Long John (15. Mai 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @moe: dalco, kurz vor der Schuttrutsche:



Wie jetzt dalco? Du warst wohl in Tirol du Schlingel. Sieht klasse aus. Da muss ich auch mal hin. Bis heut abend.

@Synap...: Mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken. Wenn du Bock zum fahren hast, sei einfach um 6 am Bdo. fertig


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

wer ist das auf dem bild wenn ich fragen darf? bist nicht du wilhelm oder?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. Mai 2007)

@dkc
...na sein großvater wirds wohl kaum sein


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

haste nen kasper gefrühstückt?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2007)

Du darfst fragen. Es ist verdammt schwierig, sich auf so einem Trail selbst zu fotografieren - daher habe ich arnefrank fotografiert.

Wobei der auf dem Zonenschein Arch+Evo2 mit Rohloff  Frank und der in dem geschmackvollen Salsa-Shirt Arne ist.

An der Stelle fand ich die 14cm Federweg meines Canyon doch sparsam. 
Aber das war keine Ausrede, warum ich da nicht alles gefahren bin. 
Harald Philipp (www.vertriders.com) hat in einem Thread mal erklärt wie man da runter Kommt: vorn nur ganz leicht bremsen, hinten garnicht, und runtersurfen (es gibt übrigens keine Auslaufzone, sondern ggfs. nur freien Fall in den Abgrund - k.A. wie und wo der dann letzendlich bremst. Aber das sind andere Welten).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. Mai 2007)

@dkc
ich frühstücke desöfteren nen kasper... schmeckt angenehm nach hühnchen,  hat nen sanften abgang und macht festen Stuhl ;-)

SIEH MAL ZU DASS DEIN BIKE KOMMT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Mai 2007)

Genau!

In Torbole bei Carpentari Bike stands im Laden - neongelbgrün mit Lefty....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2007)

RUHE !!!!
Mitte Juni solls kommen... Hab heute mal mit den 100â¬ Teueren HÃ¤ndlern Telefoniert. Die haben auch noch keins. Is schon schade das ich nicht biken kann.
Wilhelm du traust dir was.Bist du den hinterher gekommen?


----------



## Synapticus (16. Mai 2007)

War ja eine schöne Runde gestern. Im Schlamm hatte ich zwar zutun dass ich hinterher komme, aber ansonsten ne Menge neue trails. Fahrt ihr sonst noch schneller oder war das normales Tempo?
Hat mir echt Spaß gemacht, ich denke mal ich war nicht das letzte mal dabei.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> RUHE !!!!
> Mitte Juni solls kommen... Hab heute mal mit den 100â¬ Teueren HÃ¤ndlern Telefoniert. Die haben auch noch keins. Is schon schade das ich nicht biken kann.
> Wilhelm du traust dir was.Bist du den hinterher gekommen?



Ich war als erster unten.... ....(nein, ich  lebe ja noch - ich habe einfach geschoben und die andern haben versucht zu fahren und dann doch geschoben).

@ synaps: das Tempo ist so Durchschnitt. Auf den Trails und bergauf wird halt meist Gas gegeben und dann wieder langsam gemacht. SchÃ¶n, daÃ es dir gefallen hat! Solltest dir vllt Ã¼berlegen, vorne Nobbinic o.Ã draufzutun, wegen Grip.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2007)

ALso ich kauf mit die neue Haltbarkeits-Grip Kombi von Schwalbe.
Vorne Alber und hinten Smart Sam beide in der Alpencrossvariante, dann sollten Platten und wegrutschen aus der welt sein.


----------



## Synapticus (16. Mai 2007)

ja ich hab gestern schon gemerkt und öfters gehört, dass der racing Ralph eigentlich nur auf trockenem festen Waldboden zu gebrauchen ist. Ich werd die jetzt erst mal runterfahren und dann mal schauen. Kann mal einer so ne Gabelpumpe mitbringen (nächsten Di)? Würde mir gern noch mal was zu der Einstellung der Gabel sagen lassen. Find meine REBA im Vergleich noch recht hart.


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2007)

kauf dir ne gabelpumpe.
is sinnvoller. du musst immer mal was verstellen an deiner gabel. das dauert ne weile eh du das optimale setup hast!.

achso. gabel, steuersatz, laufräder, reifen, bremsen, ritzel, kurbel,innenlager, vorbau, lenker, sattelstütze und sattel sind bestellt oder vorhanden. Ich hoffe mal das mein Singlespeeder nächste Woche fertig ist!

Dann werde ich mal versuchen mit dem singlespeeder auf der bdo tour mitzuhalten. mal schauen ob ich es schaffe  greetz dkc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verhüterli (16. Mai 2007)

Bei Singlespeed werd ich hellhörig -freu- Mein Ssp ist seit gestern endlich fertig!Hatte ein Paar Monate auf mein Innenlager warten müssen. Es fährt sich auch ganz gediegen-auf der Strasse, fürs Gelände muss ich mir noch eine andere Übersetzung besorgen.Suche noch ein preiswertes Laufrad vorne 26"RR dann hätte ich ein str.LRS zusammen.Und so siehts aus





Allen zusammen einen schönen Feiertag  .


----------



## Synapticus (16. Mai 2007)

sag mal steht das Rad in deinem Bett oder sieht das nur so aus, falls ja, einen schönen Feiertag (ich glaube nicht das die diese Freundin irgendwo besoffen abholt)   

Allen anderen auch einen schönen Feiertag!!!


----------



## Master | Torben (17. Mai 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Bei Singlespeed werd ich hellhörig -freu- Mein Ssp ist seit gestern endlich fertig!Hatte ein Paar Monate auf mein Innenlager warten müssen. Es fährt sich auch ganz gediegen-auf der Strasse, fürs Gelände muss ich mir noch eine andere Übersetzung besorgen.Suche noch ein preiswertes Laufrad vorne 26"RR dann hätte ich ein str.LRS zusammen.Und so siehts aus
> Allen zusammen einen schönen Feiertag  .



Schick  Mein SSP sollte auch die Woche fertig werden aber neeeee Rahmen, Gabel und co lassen sich ordenltich Lieferzeit *GRRRR deshalb muss ich jetz die große Schleuder mit nach Rotterdam nehmen - wie das nur wieder aussieht


----------



## dkc-live (17. Mai 2007)

mensch dein sattel war teurer als mein ganzes rad ^^
schau mal bei www.poisonbikes.de,
da kannste dir dein laufrad individuell und günstig zusammenstellen!


----------



## Master | Torben (17. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> schau mal bei www.poisonbikes.de,
> da kannste dir dein laufrad individuell und günstig zusammenstellen!



Da sollte man aufpassen! Hab für ein Kundenbike dort nen LRS bestellt, die Einspeichqualität war echt schlecht! Die Speichen hingen einfach nur so drin und waren nicht wirklich gerade... So toll ist so ein Einspeichcomputer anscheinend nicht


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2007)

mal sehen wenn nicht i.o retour^^
hab per nachnahme bestellt, dann schau ich es mir erstmal an.

so männertag vorbei. war ne geile überraschung auf unserer männertagstour dabei! ein 120 Watt Grilltandem!
schaut selbst! 
4 Boxen 1 Subwoofer 1 Radio 3 Autobatterien 1 Grill 1 Fahrer ^^


----------



## morph027 (18. Mai 2007)

Da braucht man aber dann ordentlich stramme Beine, oder?  Aber sehr geil, auf jeden Fall.


----------



## dkc-live (18. Mai 2007)

für betrunkene 10-15 km/h hats gereicht am berg haben 2 geschoben und 2 gezogen udn da gings!


----------



## Long John (19. Mai 2007)

Schöner Ssp´der, oho für die Übersetzung? Was haste denn da für n Pizzateller als Kettenblatt drangeschraubt ;-)

Wir sind auch zurück aus dem Thüringer Wald. 2 schöne Touren um und über und am Rennsteig entlang, mit je über 1000hm. Schöne Sache. Tourbericht und Bilder folgen.

Morgen locker ausfahren im Auenwald und um Leipzig. Wer mit will (CX-Fahrer)? Uhrzeit so ab Nachmittag. Treff: Rennbahn???

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Synapticus (19. Mai 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Schöner Ssp´der, oho für die Übersetzung? Was haste denn da für n Pizzateller als Kettenblatt drangeschraubt ;-)
> 
> Wir sind auch zurück aus dem Thüringer Wald. 2 schöne Touren um und über und am Rennsteig entlang, mit je über 1000hm. Schöne Sache. Tourbericht und Bilder folgen.
> 
> ...



Also ich hätte schon Lust, was meinst Du denn mit Nachmittag? Gegen 16 Uhr wäre denke ich OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (19. Mai 2007)

Ja vielleicht etwas eher dachte so an ca. 15 Uhr


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Mai 2007)

moin!
...dachte eher so an 11/12/13h, dann könnte man/frau sich im anschluss noch nen gemütlichen nachmittag machen...können von mir aus auch gerne auch 2-3 std. richtig heftig trails rocken gehn!!!!!
richte ich aber nach der mehrheit!

@longjohn
20km locker ausrollen hab ich mir heute dennoch gegeben ;-)
(man muss ja in form bleiben ;-)


----------



## Long John (19. Mai 2007)

Also von mir aus auch gerne heftig durch die Leipziger Auen. Neue Zeit 1400!!!! Rennbahn Scheibenholz. Wer mit will ist einfach pünklich da dann

cu


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Mai 2007)

ok, also morgen 14h rennbaaaaaahn scheibenholz anner brücke!
bis dann!


----------



## Verhüterli (19. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen, dachte mir ich lass euch mal an denn aussichten die ich zum Männertag hatte teilhaben. Bin seit gestern Nacht wieder da und muss sagen es war sehr schön in der Sächsichen Schweiz  (Dresden - Schmilka - Dresden)





Nachtlager Teufelsbucht 




Grosses Schrammsteintor






@ Synapticus  ja das Fahrrad stand im Bett - es macht mich so Stolz das eigentlich auch da hin gehört 

@ Master | Torben  ärger dich nicht das warten gehört wahrschenlich dazu -manchmal, dafür ist vdie freude um so grösser 

@ dkc-live  mein Sattel hat die Bucht angespült, wirklich unglaublich wie billig das manchmal sein kann

@ Long John  derzeitige Übersetzung 48:16

Ps.: evtl. komm ich morgen auch mit ansonsten viel Spass!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2007)

Ne, ich wollte morgen mal Rennradeln, ist schon ganz verstaubt das Ding, habe ich bestimmt ein Jahr nicht mehr bewegt. Rochlitzer Berg, mal sehen, wie weit ich komme - daher lieber allein, dann kann ich umdrehen ;.)


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2007)

es geht voran





38 : 16 oder 38 :18?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. Mai 2007)

@ dkc
...viel spass noch beim ssp-aufbau!
und FRÖHLICHES warten  

@ alle anderen
fährt jemand morgen (also do.) abend - so ab 18h, ca. 2-3 Std. Rock`n`Roll ?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Au mann, diese RIESENPICS von Verhüterli - da ist mein Analognetz ganz verstopft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @ alle anderen
> fährt jemand morgen (also do.) abend - so ab 18h, ca. 2-3 Std. Rock`n`Roll ?



Aber nicht schon wieder MiMo - sonst schon! 

Sag an.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. Mai 2007)

ne, ausnahmsweise mal nicht MiMo ))))))))

...bin für alles and're offen..., machen wir 18h gaulrennbahn scheibenholz?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ne, ausnahmsweise mal nicht MiMo ))))))))
> 
> ...bin für alles and're offen..., machen wir 18h gaulrennbahn scheibenholz?



Ok. Bin dann dort und auch ganz offen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. Mai 2007)

ok, bis morgen dann! horrido!

falls sonst noch jemand lust hat: jederzeit gerne willkommen... wie gesagt um 18h rennb. scheibenholz


----------



## Long John (24. Mai 2007)

kann nicht. Herrr Grönemeyer ist in Leipzig. Muss da mit. Viel Spass.
Wochenende sind aber längere Fahrten geplant. Wer mit will, bitte schreiben.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. Mai 2007)

schöne knackige tour heut! 
@cx: danke für's gelegentliche warten 
(habs noch zur post geschafft, aber der magen hing dann richtig auf halb acht, als ich daheim war)

@longjohn
bin am WE höchstwahrscheinlich im süden... wettervorhersage is ja leider besch... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapticus (25. Mai 2007)

was ist mit längeren Fahrten gemeint?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> ... Grönemeyer ...längere Fahrten ...



 Beileid- wars denn schöön???

längere Fahrten: soll heissen, aus dem Dunstkreis der Gruftis heraus? Oder mal die große Sechsstunden-Steinbruchrunde? Hm. 
Da ich Besuch habe und ja einiges an Regen vorhergesagt ist, werde ich nur für kleinere (2-3h) Runden abkömmlich sein. Ausser du willst mich und meine Nichte begleiten...die ist allerdings erst 7....


----------



## Long John (25. Mai 2007)

Hm naja, morgen ist gemeinsames Frühstück geplant. Dann also ab ca. 11 Uhr bzw. 11.30 Uhr. Steinbrüche hatte ich eigentlich nicht vor, eher Oberholz, evtl. Trages bzw. alles was hier um LE interessant ist. Bin da flexibel.
Gerne auch 20x die Halde Zschocher hoch und runter (das wollt ich schon immer mal machen ) um Höhenmeter zu machen. Da hat man ja dann auch 1000 zusammen.
Wenn das Wetter nicht so pralle wird, hab ich eh kein Bock 6h durch Regen zu fahren. Da reichen auch 3 um nass zu werden.

@Moe: Gute Fahrt, und bring mal zur nächsten Bdo-Runde deine Helmkamera mit. Jens fand das ganz spannend. 

anbei,Grönemeyer wurde erst mit der 2. Zugabe besser.

@DKC: Wie weit ist de´nn dein neues Spassgerät?


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2007)

dienstag ist es fertig! da soll der lrs und die bremsen kommen. bis freitag muss ich ohen kettenspanner zurecht kommen. schauen obs funzt. und dann ist es endgültig fertig! (sieht schon richtig geil aus - nur silberne parts und nen 1 zoll ahead vorbau ^^)


----------



## Synapticus (27. Mai 2007)

So, jetzt muss ich mal wieder aufs Rad, hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen Vormittag ein wenig durchs Gelände zu eiern? Vielleicht so von 10 Uhr bis 12 oder 13 Uhr? Treffpunkt Rennbahnbrücke?


----------



## Long John (27. Mai 2007)

Ich kann die nächsten Tage nicht radfahren. Ich hab irgendwas am .......   . Muss erst mal zum Doc am Dienstag.


----------



## _booze_ (27. Mai 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich kann die nächsten Tage nicht radfahren. Ich hab irgendwas am .......   . Muss erst mal zum Doc am Dienstag.


an deinem usernamen?  ...hoffentlich keine krampfader...


----------



## TAL (27. Mai 2007)

Seit Wochen hab ich gestern mal wieder eine richtig lange Ausfahrt gemacht. In ruhiger Familienatmosphäre haben wir gestern von Mockau aus eine eine Tour rund um den Cospudener See gestartet. 52km sinds gestern dann insgesamt geworden.

Es wird auch mal wieder Zeit, denn seit Jahren fahre ich so gut wie kaum noch freizeitmäßig <img>. Die Fahrt gestern hat mir gezeigt, dass ich auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit in mein Hobby stecken muss. Immerhin fahr ich seit 12 Jahren leidenschaftlich Rad.

Einige werden sich wahrscheinlich fragen: "Warum schreibt der dass denn?". Die Antwort: Ich musste mich einfach mittteilen, und wo kann man das besser als unter gleichgesinnten.

In diesem Sinne noch ein schönes Pfingsten.


Gruß,
Thomas


P.S. Würde ja gerne morgen mitfahren, aber leider bin ich genau um diese Zeit Brunchen. An einem anderen Tag aber gern, wenn die Touren nicht so trainingslastig sind, wie das eine Mal, als ich bei einer BDO-Tour im September mitgefahren bin. Ich habe gedacht, die bereiten sich auf einen Wettkampf vor.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2007)

TAL schrieb:


> Seit Wochen hab ich gestern mal wieder eine richtig lange Ausfahrt gemacht. In ruhiger Familienatmosphäre haben wir gestern von Mockau aus eine eine Tour rund um den Cospudener See gestartet. 52km sinds gestern dann insgesamt geworden.
> 
> Es wird auch mal wieder Zeit, denn seit Jahren fahre ich so gut wie kaum noch freizeitmäßig <img>. Die Fahrt gestern hat mir gezeigt, dass ich auf jeden Fall mehr Zeit in mein Hobby stecken muss. Immerhin fahr ich seit 12 Jahren leidenschaftlich Rad.
> 
> ...



fährst du mit dem ghost dual slalom?
da kann man ja gar net mithalten ..


----------



## wildbiker (27. Mai 2007)

Hm...52 km gemütlich sind ja eigentlich kein Ding, denk ma auch mitm DS. Sattelstütze kannst doch da weit rausziehn..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapticus (28. Mai 2007)

Freunde, will nun jemand mitfahren?? würde mich sehr freuen meine Runden morgen nichtl alleine zu drehen. Was die Zeit angeht bin ich auch Variabel. Macht mal Vorschläge.

P.s. sind eigentliche auch ein paar Hobby-Angler anwesend?


----------



## TAL (28. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> fährst du mit dem ghost dual slalom?
> da kann man ja gar net mithalten ..



Hallo,

ja ich fahre mit dem Ghost Dual Slalom, welches ich auch in meiner Bildergalerie habe.

Wieso sollte man denn mit mir nicht mithalten können oder war das ironisch gemeint, dass ich ich zu langsam fahre?




wildbiker schrieb:


> Hm...52 km gemütlich sind ja eigentlich kein Ding, denk ma auch mitm DS. Sattelstütze kannst doch da weit rausziehn..



Ja, das kann glücklicherweise, dank der extra langen Control Tech Sattelstütze mit ihrer Mittelstrebe (gut in meiner Galerie zu sehen). Ansonsten hätte ich mich damals den Rahmen auch nicht ganz so klein gekauft.

Jetzt allerdings will ich mir nach 7 Jahren mal wieder einen neuen, vollgefederten Rahmen gönnen. Mehr und mehr habe ich mich halt vom semiprofessionellem Dual Slalom und Lines-Shreddern sowie vom Dirt entfernt (ist mir irgendwie zu krass und gefährlich geworden) und möchte nun vielmehr in die Richtung Freeride (vor 5 Jahren hies das zumindest noch so) gehen, also mehr so lange Hänge, nicht ganz so steil mit nen paar nicht ganz so brachialen Sprüngen, Anliegern und Richtungs-Kombis.


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Master | Torben (30. Mai 2007)

Soho, frisch back aus Rotterdam und siehe da das Paket ist da mit einer Woche Verspätung... und das bei Hermes... naja es geht voran  diese Woche kommt noch der neue Vorbau und die Sattelstütze und dann ist mein SSPler fertig - jiha


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2007)

mein siglespeeder ist auch fertig? wo bekomme ich diese point kettenspanner gekauft? im bdo hatten die keine


----------



## Mezzo_LE (30. Mai 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich kann die nächsten Tage nicht radfahren. Ich hab irgendwas am .......   . Muss erst mal zum Doc am Dienstag.



Ha...genau wie bei mir und das (zumindest ein Laufrad) auch erstmal zum "Doc" muß...

@synapticus

Tut mir leid, hab ich zu spät gelesen...war an dem Tag auch unterwegs...


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2007)

So mein Bike ist fertig. Geht ab wie ne Rakete 20 km und 52 Höhenmeter ^^
Die LX-VBrakes sind ja echt top mit der variablen Bremskraft.
Hat wer Bock auf ne Singlespeedtour? Hab bis Sonntags nix zu tun (Samstag innen Zoo).


----------



## Synapticus (30. Mai 2007)

Freunde, meine Vorderbremse ist kaputt!! Am vorderen Bremssattel läuft "RoyalBlood" aus! Da ist ein kleiner Riss, ich hoffe das ist ein Garantiefall nach 6 Wochen. Ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. Mai 2007)

@dkc
würde mal sagen, da hast du das beste aus deinem alten gaul gemacht 
(old school sozusagen)

...wann dürfen wir denn endlich mal das NEUE bike begutachten??????????

@alle anderen
fährt jemand morgen (donnerstach) abend? (ab ca. 18h (+-einigeminuten))
*hoffe dass mir's reicht*


----------



## Long John (30. Mai 2007)

schick, sieht gut aus, halt retro eben, Übersetzung?

Kann die Woche nicht mehr fahren. ggf. sonntag wieder, sozusagen KzH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2007)

@ Synapticus: Hats dich gelegt ... normal ist das nich? 
@ Moe: KA wenn die nächste Tour ist ^^
@ long John:38:18 ein 16 erhabsch auch noch
sonntag wäre cool 

p.s: das neue Fahrrad meiner Freundin (wenns denn in 3 Wochen kommt), ist Kackbraun oder auch Nußbraun... wie mans nimmmt halt(Matt zum Glück nicht Glänzend). Sie war nicht von Vernünftigen Farben zu Überzeugen  (100% Geschmacksresistent halt)


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Mai 2007)

@dkc: sieht gut aus! 

@moe: ich denke, das wird heut wieder nix. Bin verwandtenbesuchsmässig sehr eingebunden - Mountainbiken mit meiner 7-jährigen Nichte, heute auch wieder.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. Mai 2007)

@cx 
...na denn viel spass beim mit-nichte-biken

P.S.: Althippie oder Alte Hippe?


----------



## _booze_ (31. Mai 2007)

@dkc-live: sach ma dein schwarzes bad boy...hatte das scheibenbremsen und waren da die aufkleber abgemacht?


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2007)

das hatte juicy 3 scheibenbremsen. aufkleber waren noch drauf. 
aber aufkleber sind ja problemlos zu entfernen!
warum fragst du? wenn du weißt wo es ist sag es mir. Und ne Stunde Später schickste nen Rettungswagen zu der Adresse mit verdacht auf Armamputation!
Achja Preiser hat kein 2. Verkauft!


----------



## _booze_ (31. Mai 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das hatte juicy 3 scheibenbremsen. aufkleber waren noch drauf.
> aber aufkleber sind ja problemlos zu entfernen!
> warum fragst du? wenn du weißt wo es ist sag es mir. Und ne Stunde Später schickste nen Rettungswagen zu der Adresse mit verdacht auf Armamputation!
> Achja Preiser hat kein 2. Verkauft!


hm saß gestern vorm café puschkin auf der karli und da kam n mädel mit einem meiner meinung nach für sie zu großen schwarzen rad vorbei das mich verdammt an n bad boy erinnert hat...war mit scheibenbremsen und so weit ich das sehen konnte ohne schaltwerk also entweder nabenschaltung oder singlespeed...habs nur von der linken seite gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2007)

die aufkleber sieht man nicht die leuchten im dunkeln... grml gleich mal der polizei sagen... bin ja öfters dort in der gegend! war nähmlich auch ne L das gute Stück.


----------



## morph027 (31. Mai 2007)

Da wünsch ich dir schon mal den bestmöglichsten Ausgang!


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2007)

die polizei hat mich schon 2 mal eingeladen! die scheinen diemal hinterher zu sein. da meine verdächtigen endlich mal festgenagelt werden sollen!


----------



## _booze_ (31. Mai 2007)

was hattest du eigentlich für nen sattel drauf?


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2007)

nen fizik nisene. spezial cannondale variante mit reifenprofil am ende!
waren rote syntace griffe drauf! und der rest bis auf die nabe schwarz!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252828&highlight=cannondale+bad+boy
hier sind bilder sind bloß andere griffe drauf !
Wenn ich, dass Rad wiederfinden sollte, müsste ich, dass vor der Polizei finden ...
Denn die übergibt es dann an die Versicherung!

so was anderes.
bin heute ne schöne singlespeedtour gefahren
70 km | 20 km/h schnitt | Top-Speed 42.5 Km/h | Durschnittliche Steigung 3%| Maximale Steigung 15% | 307 Hm (Luftdruckbereinigt)
Die Halde in Großzschocher ist 46 Meter hoch ^^.
Bei 20% Anstieg musste ich dann den Singlespeeder schieben 

(So ein Höhenmesser ist doch ne tolle Spielerei)

Bergab ist das neue Rad ne Schande... Man kann es kaum in der Spur halten...
Ich will endlich mein Cannondale!!!!


----------



## _booze_ (1. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> nen fizik nisene. spezial cannondale variante mit reifenprofil am ende!
> waren rote syntace griffe drauf! und der rest bis auf die nabe schwarz!
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252828&highlight=cannondale+bad+boy
> hier sind bilder sind bloß andere griffe drauf !
> ...


hmm grifffarbe war von der seite nicht ersichtlich...aber da war auch kein gebäckträger (  ) und keine schutzbleche dran...


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

war auch zu klauzeitpunkt nich dran!

sonntag kann ich doch nicht.
hab da geburtstag...
wir müssen mal wieder ne runde drehen-!


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juni 2007)

Montag oder dienstag ist mein Bike da!!! woohoo woohoo!
Es ist ds letzte Cannondale in Europa mit der Lackierung. Wer das klaut stirbt!
Ich trag gleich mal mein Bett in den Keller!


----------



## BlackHills (2. Juni 2007)

wenn das anscheinend in leipzig rumfährt, dann halt ich auch mal wieder die augen auf...

Grüße Hannes


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Juni 2007)

@dkc
...na endlich - wird ja mal zeit  

...aber zum 100sten mal: stell dir das ding NICHT innen keller, sondern inne wohnung - sonst kannste (nicht nur aufgrund auffälligem lack) ja fast drauf warten, bis das auch wieder gemopst wird! 

(p.s.: bin mir sicher, die bike-klau-mafia liest die seiten hier inzwischen mit... und an diese klientel: Ich wünsch euch den p....-fisch, ihr ......!!! Er soll euch abfaulen !!!!!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

ich darfs nicht in die wohnung stellen ... 
im oktober zieh ich ja aus ^^
dann haben wir ein fernseh - radabstell -zimmer inner wg geplant.
dan rad wir am boden verankert und mit nem 2 meter abus seil verkettet!
unser kellerschloss ist mittlerweile auch bolzenschneidersicher.
das sind leipziger gettho kids die haben kein geld für vernünftiges werkzeug.
die haben es damals nicht geschafft ein 08/15 spiralschloss zu knacken...
ich hab bloß den fehler (wenn man es so nennen mag - hab ja nu ein neues bike) gemacht, dass rad nicht anzuschließen!
ach so die leuet die es geklaut haben wissen nicht mal wie man "internet" geschweige denn "www" buchstabiert. somit hätten sie schonmal ernsthafte probleme. wenn ich einen von denen in unserem haus sehe wird der vermöbelt. hab draus gelernt.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2007)

He ihr Nachtmenschen fährt einer von euch auch mal wieder Rad?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Juni 2007)

@cx
hab z.Zt. Besuch - deshalb eher schlecht


----------



## Long John (3. Juni 2007)

krank, Dienstag wieder.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juni 2007)

dienstag versuche ich auch dabei zu sein...
grml montag oder dienstag kommt mein bike...
montag von 14 -01 uhr arbeiten
dienstag von 11- 17 arbeiten
hab gar keine zeit es vor der bdo tour ausgiebig zu testen!


----------



## _booze_ (3. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wenn ich einen von denen in unserem haus sehe wird der vermöbelt. hab draus gelernt.


nana gewalt is doch keine lösung ...außerdem was willst du machen wenn dir besagt tussi mit deinem rad übern weg fährt, willste die auch vermöbeln tststs


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> nana gewalt is doch keine lösung ...außerdem was willst du machen wenn dir besagt tussi mit deinem rad übern weg fährt, willste die auch vermöbeln tststs


 
Jo, ich würd das dann übernehmen.. So von Frau zu Frau wird des geklärt   . Fänds nicht lustig wenn einem das "geliebte" Spielzeug geklaut wird.


----------



## _booze_ (3. Juni 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Jo, ich würd das dann übernehmen.. So von Frau zu Frau wird des geklärt   . Fänds nicht lustig wenn einem das "geliebte" Spielzeug geklaut wird.


jetzt weiß ich wie du zur h&k anlage gekommen bist...du überfällst nachts frauen...


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich wie du zur h&k anlage gekommen bist...du überfällst nachts frauen...


 
Nee... verdien gut im Puff   .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (3. Juni 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Nee... verdien gut im Puff   .


 ...du hast mich also neulich ums geld beschissen...ne gut schluss jetzt das artet aus...


----------



## wildbiker (3. Juni 2007)

_booze_ schrieb:


> ...du hast mich also neulich ums geld beschissen...ne gut schluss jetzt das artet aus...


 
*hüstel* Ok, hast recht wird zu sehr Offtopic.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hab gar keine zeit es vor der bdo tour ausgiebig zu testen!



Brauchst nicht testen , getestet wird nur der Ernstfall. Hab mein neues ES ja auch erst am Gardasee "getestet". 
Da kann man dann vorher nix kaputttesten!

PS
Gruß an Tobi! Mal wieder BDO?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Juni 2007)

...man man man...
ich seh zu, daß ich am di. die bdo-runde mitmach... ansonsten einfach hier mal reinschreiben wer/wann fährt

GUTEN8!

...heute tod/tmüde! (wie schreibtmandaseigentlich?)


AUSSERDEM: "MIR TUT MEIN POPO WEH" - "das kommt bestimmt vom rauchen"


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2007)

@ _booze_
hab kein problem damit frauen zu vermÃ¶beln!
man kann ihr aber auch einfach sagen, dass das rad geklaut ist. und ihr 50 â¬ bieten wenn sie es mir wiedergibt^^ dann hab ich, dass rad und nicht die versicherung ^^

@Moe's Tavern ...
solltest weniger in die blaue trude gehen^^


----------



## Long John (4. Juni 2007)

@Moe: Nee jetzt nicht mehr, wenn Bdo bei dir dann bitte mit Helmkamera.

@DKC: Alles wird gut, glaub mir Hoffentlich können wir dich morgen mit neuen Rad bewundern.

@ andere: Das wird ja langsam ekelhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (4. Juni 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> @ andere: Das wird ja langsam ekelhaft.


Ekel liegt im auge des betrachters ...mal ne andere frage hat jemand noch diamant teile rumliegen? so embleme, aufkleber, kurbel etc.? bin grad dabei mein diamant zu renovieren und brauch noch n paar sachen die ersetzt werden müssen...danke schon mal fürs nachschauen  ...


----------



## Synapticus (4. Juni 2007)

@booze

ich hab noch ein Rennradrahemen und ein komplettes Rennrad von Diamant, die haben locker 30 bis 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel (laut aussage vom Vorbesitzer) und diverse andere Teile. Wenn jemand Interresse hat ich verkaufe das Zeug auch. ich kann ja bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein Paar Fotos reinstellen.


----------



## _booze_ (4. Juni 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> @booze
> 
> ich hab noch ein Rennradrahemen und ein komplettes Rennrad von Diamant, die haben locker 30 bis 40 Jahre auf dem Buckel (laut aussage vom Vorbesitzer) und diverse andere Teile. Wenn jemand Interresse hat ich verkaufe das Zeug auch. ich kann ja bei Gelegenheit ja mal ein Paar Fotos reinstellen.


rennradrahmen? zufälligerweise in blau und bei ebay? ...ne die interessieren mich nich aber die anderen teile darfste mir gerne mal zeigen...


----------



## Synapticus (4. Juni 2007)

ja einer ist blau ohne was drauf und der andere ist blau mit aufklebern, aber ich habe nichts bei ebay stehen. Das war eher ein angebot für die Leser hier.


----------



## _booze_ (4. Juni 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> ja einer ist blau ohne was drauf und der andere ist blau mit aufklebern, aber ich habe nichts bei ebay stehen. Das war eher ein angebot für die Leser hier.


bist du dir sicher das er noch in deinem besitz ist?  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=290122078817&rd=1&rd=1

ich schick dir mal ne pm mit meiner mail adresse dann kannst du mir mal die bilder mit den teilen schicken...danke schon mal...


----------



## Synapticus (4. Juni 2007)

naja ist so fast das selbe. Mein Nachbar war in der DDR nationalmannschaft bei den Straßenrennern und von dem hab ich die Räder. Das Rad ohne aufkleber wurde in frankreich hergestellt und ist ne Sonderanfertigung, sagt er! naja ich mach mal bei Gelegenheit ein paar Fotos. Ist alles original ausser der Sattel, das Lenkerband und das Schaltwerk (das alte ist mir kaputt gegangen und ich habe leider keinen originalen Ersatz bekommen). Die Anbauteile sind von "Champaniolo" (schreibt man das so?)!


----------



## Verhüterli (4. Juni 2007)

@Synapticus  hätte schon Interesse an einem RRrahmen im Ostalgie style! Leider muss ich aber immer auf die grösse achten da ich sehr lang bin. Welche Grösse hätten die guten Stücke? Ab 60cm wäre  !


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Juni 2007)

@dkc ...hab dort im übrigen neulich so nen c'daler kennengelernt  ...der nannte sich glaub ich "die güldene ros*tte von L.E."

(so, jetz aber genug hier mit dem schweinkram!!!)


@longjohn: wenns mir zeitlich reicht und mein alzheimer mich nicht wieder erwischt, bring ich das ding mit (grundvoraussetzung: trocken von oben!)
bis denne!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2007)

Ha!  Heimkino!

Dann müssen wir aber Äkschn bringen - wie wärs denn mit der Abfahrt rechts von der Rodelstrecke den Fockeberg runter???  Bin ich schon zehn Jahre nicht mehr lang, weil es das letzte Mal mich so gelegt hat...


----------



## dkc-live (4. Juni 2007)

mein neues Posergerät ^^
Mountainbiken kann ich ja nicht!
Ich komm morgen zum BDO und bevor es losgeht kneife ich!
Habs eben schnell zusammengeschraubt. mal schauen wie sich die racing ralph Verschnitte machen ... da kommen wohl ein little albert und ein smart sam rein.
morgen müssen höhenmeter rein. die lx wollen eingebremst werden!

ach so
die lx discs sind einfach 
knackiger gut zu dosierender Druckpunkt!
out of the Box ordentlich Bremsleistung!
und kein Quitschen!

und der Tip mit X9
danke Wilhelm 

Der neue Flite Gel Flow ist wie eh und je ... saugbequem .. potenzfreunlich.. und relativ leicht!

Auf jedenfall trennen dieses Bike Welten von meinem Badboy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (4. Juni 2007)

ihhhhhhhhhhh lefty ...du bist aber ganz schön klein oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)

1.8 meter ... ist ne m (44 er)
passt perfekt!
zu lefty! hab auch erstmal nen schock beim auspacken bekommen! da hat mich so ein bulliges rohr angekuggt... hab sie mir nicht so "massiv" vorgestellt. aber am fertigen rad sieht die richtig geil aus!


----------



## Long John (5. Juni 2007)

Ja, doch, mmh...., nicht schlecht, Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## BlackHills (5. Juni 2007)

sieht geil aus. dann viel glück damit...

nächste woche werd ich auch das erste mal beim BDO mitfahren, wenns von der zeit passt.

Grüße


----------



## Synapticus (5. Juni 2007)

Jo also mir gefällt es auch, nächste Woche werde ich mir das mal aus der Nähe anschauen, wenn ich zur BDO tour komme. 

Meine Louise wurde anstandslos getauscht, wird heute noch in den Versand gepackt. Hat hier eigentlich noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Transalp24?

Naja schade das ich heute keine Zeit hab zu radeln und keine vorderbremse


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2007)

transalp hat nen top support, ist aber recht teuern für nen 08/15 versender.

nächste woche bin ich vielleicht nicht dabei!


----------



## Synapticus (5. Juni 2007)

findste die sind teuer? Ich hab für mein Stoker hardtail mit Louise bremsen, kompletter XT austattung uns ner REBA team 1090  bezahlt. Ich habe noch nirgends was billigeres entdekt.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

DA wollen wir dir auch garnich bei helfen, da wärste doch frustriert oder??? 

Ich sag dir dann das nächste mal, was das Kinesisfully meiner Frau gekostet hat, wenn du das wirklich wissen willst.

Bekommst du eigentlich an deinen Louise einen gescheiten Druckpunkt hin? Ich entlüfte und entlüfte...bei meinen alten Louise ging das so easy.

Im übrigen war das heute (bei dem Wetter!) eine megageile Runde, mit allem was Spaß macht. Schlammlöcher, schimpfende Treckerfahrer...)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. Juni 2007)

@cx
stimme zu!
geiles wetter, flowige strecke, teilweise knackiges tempo - einfach GEIL!
wie siehts denn bei dir am WE aus?
longjohn, dkc und meine wenigkeit wollen richtung ammmelshain... 
(die lefty schrotten  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2007)

Klar doch. Gerne mal wieder SATT Höhenmeter machen. Wann?

Ist die Strecke denn auch frei von Metallstangen? Die scheinen ja auf dkc eine geradezu magnetische Anziehungskraft auszuüben. Oder liegts am Bikehersteller...
Und die Lefty bekommen wir dort bestimmt klein (+kurz).
`


----------



## Synapticus (6. Juni 2007)

wieviele Kilometer habt ihr denn geschrubt? ich hab schön gegrillt und hab dran gedacht wie schön das wäre ne BDO Tour mitzumachen bei schönem Wetter. Aber wenn du sagst es war wieder sehr nass bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich wirklich dabei sein wollte. Habt ihr schon mitbekommen, dass das BDO in der Bike  getestet wurde und mit Sehr Gut abgeschlossen hat?

@CX Also die Vorderbremse hat ja nie so richtig gezogen wie sie eigentlich sollt und hinten hab ich keine Probleme. Da das aber meine ersten Scheibenbremsen sind hab ich leider auch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Könne das nächste mal gern ein wenig vergleichen ;-) (die Bremse meine ich)
Gute n8


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

meine gabel wird gepimpt... musst ein nadellagerrest durchführen. dann hab ich 3 cm mehr federweg ^^. bin auf der bdo mit 8 cm rumgekurvt. dann hänge ich genauso auf dem bike wie wilhelm . nen halben meter hinter achse.


----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

darf ich das Gespräch mal kurz unterbrechen  (ich weiß darf ich nicht...mach es aber trotzdem *g*)

Ich habe heute nach einiger Zeit den Fockeberg doch noch gefunden (bitte mal nicht lachen  )...nachdem ich zigmal an der "Einfahrt" vorbeigefahren bin(merkte ich wo ich dann am Ende rauskam).
Als ich dann nun auf irgendeinen kleinen Trampelpfad eingebogen bin, es weiter bergauf ging und dann auf einmal ne befestigte Straße da war, habe ich es dann doch geschafft (den Berg zu finden).
Als ich dann oben war erstmal die Aussicht genossen (fand ich klasse) und bissel ausgeruht (Kondition braucht noch ne Weile)
Als es dann an den Heimweg ging, dacht ich mir...ich suche mal die "Strecke(n?)" von denen hier (und anderswo im Netz) immer erzählt wird.
Tja, hmm, da hab ich jetzt nicht gleich was gefunden, was ICH mir vorstellen könnte zu fahren...ich wäre da wohl kurz nach dem "Einstieg" in diese Stecke halsüberkopf unten angekommen(im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes)...
Kann mir mal irgendwer beschreiben wo ihr da runterfahrt? Das würde mich mal sehr stark interessieren 
Danke  

Gruß René


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

An der Ecke Richtung Grünau gehts erst ein Stück runter zu einer kleinen Wiese und da rechts rein ins Unterholz. nach wenigen Metern gehts scharf links runter, man kreuzt den Schotterweg und landet nach einigem Gerutsche dann unten auf der Hundewiese. 
Das ist die Standardabfahrt. Aber wie das mit so Hügeln ist, haben sich andere schon überall sonstwo irgendwelche Pfade gebaut. Z.B. die Rodelstrecke (etwas steinig und verwachsen).


----------



## _booze_ (6. Juni 2007)

juhu habs heute geschafft zumindest die gabel fertig zu kriegen jetzt nur noch den rahmen abschleifen und lackieren  ...











und wehe mir kommt jetzt einer mit "du hast da nasen" oder "da sind staubeinschlüsse" ich reiß euch den kopf runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> An der Ecke Richtung Grünau gehts erst ein Stück runter zu einer kleinen Wiese und da rechts rein ins Unterholz. nach wenigen Metern gehts scharf links runter, man kreuzt den Schotterweg und landet nach einigem Gerutsche dann unten auf der Hundewiese.
> Das ist die Standardabfahrt. Aber wie das mit so Hügeln ist, haben sich andere schon überall sonstwo irgendwelche Pfade gebaut. Z.B. die Rodelstrecke (etwas steinig und verwachsen).



Danke Cxfahrer...das ist doch etwas heftig... 
Gibt´s sonst noch "Teststrecken" in/um Leipzig (auch für Anfänger wie mich )


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Jede Menge. 
-Mimo (bei Taucha-Portitz, über Abtnaundorf  Radweg)
-Kulkwitzer See Westufer, jeder Pfad dort ist einfach nur geil (schnell fahren!)
-Halde an den Schönauer Lachen (hinterm Hafen), nicht so steile Auffahrt
-Halde am Küchenholz, zwei sehr schöne Abfahrten und Asphaltauffahrt
-Halde in Dösen, Betonplattenauffahrt und einige Abfahrten
-Halde an der Bahn beim Auensee, Asphaltauffahrt, steiles Schotterstück
-Rosentalturm
-Trails südlich vom ConneIsland (so Hundehalterpfade,l. und r. vom Radweg)
-Tannenwäldchen Lindenthal, ein paar Trails zum Rasen
-Auen bei Schkeuditz
-Auen bei Dölkau/Horburg
-last not least der Bienitz bei Rückmarsdorf 
-Radweg vom Wachberg nach Miltitz, Anbindung zum Kulki

usw.usf. musst halt mal beim BDO mitfahren


----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jede Menge....
> usw.usf. musst halt mal beim BDO mitfahren



Kann ich mir doch gar nicht alles merken...
Beim BDO kann ich wohl kaum mitfahren...ich hab gehört die fahren immer so als würde es um ne Medaille gehen 
Da würde ich mich irgendwann lieber mit "Euch" von hier treffen, denn da bleiben die lacher wenigstens im kleinen Kreis
(na, ob ich mich da nicht auch irre  )


----------



## Synapticus (6. Juni 2007)

Mezzo_LE schrieb:


> Kann ich mir doch gar nicht alles merken...
> Beim BDO kann ich wohl kaum mitfahren...ich hab gehört die fahren immer so als würde es um ne Medaille gehen
> Da würde ich mich irgendwann lieber mit "Euch" von hier treffen, denn da bleiben die lacher wenigstens im kleinen Kreis
> (na, ob ich mich da nicht auch irre  )



Also ich bin konditionell auch nicht auf dem besten Stand aber ich muss sagen, bei der BDO Tour komm ich ganz gut mit und wenn mal jemand nicht hinterher kommt wird auch gewartet. Bergauf wird meist Gas gegeben aber Spaß muss sein! Und ne Medaille hab ich noch nie gesehen!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Naja, da hast du dir aber die falschen ausgesucht *lol*.
BDO ist auch nicht schneller als dkc, longjohn, moe, synapse oder ich. Wir machen da das Tempo *ggg* .
Da das Verabreden über dieses Forum äusserts mühsam ist, empfehle ich dir, einfach mal einen Tourenvorschlag zu machen, den du schaffen kannst und den dan hier zu psoten - wenn du Glück hast, kommt jemand mit. 
Oder du schliesst dich mal uns an, aber ich glaube nicht, daß du, wenn du SOOO schwach bist, es bis Ammelshain und zurück schaffst (ca. 70km). 

Es ist keine Schande, mal einfach irgendwo auszusteigen, wenn man nicht mehr kann - da solltest du eben einen Stadtplan mitnehmen.


----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. Juni 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:
			
		

> wenn mal jemand nicht hinterher kommt wird auch gewartet



Naja, dauernd warten ist ja nun auch nicht so die Erfüllung-bin ungern eine Spaßbremse 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Naja, da hast du dir aber die falschen ausgesucht *lol*.



 



> ...einfach mal einen Tourenvorschlag zu machen...



Ne, besser (erstmal) nicht



> Oder du schliesst dich mal uns an, aber ich glaube nicht, daß du, wenn du SOOO schwach bist, es bis Ammelshain und zurück schaffst (ca. 70km).



Es kommt halt drauf an wie man fährt...aber das Gericht ist noch nicht mal vorbereitet und wird somit erst später gekocht 
(Du/Ihr wollt doch bestimmt zum See?)



> Es ist keine Schande, mal einfach irgendwo auszusteigen, wenn man nicht mehr kann - da solltest du eben einen Stadtplan mitnehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Mezzo_LE schrieb:


> (Du/Ihr wollt doch bestimmt zum See?)



See? Faul rumhängen? Ich glaube es geht darum die Steinbrüche in Waldsteinberg, Ammelshain und Altenhain zu umrunden, wegen der vielen Höhenmeter und steinigen Pfade (Lefty zerstören).

Sehr hilfreich für den Anfang ist auch die Radtourenkarte vom ADFC.


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

^^ hab mit cannodnale telefoniert. hab 1 cm aus der gabel rausgeprügelt (im wagrsten sinne des wortes. hat mir gleich im gelbbeutel gejuckt). 1 cm hängt noch im negativ federweg fast. und der letzte cm will nicht kommen ...
werds wahrscheinlich im winter mal zu 88 schicken (auf garantie).

ich kann leider erst sonntag. samstag bin ich in heidelberg! aber samstag abend wäre cool!


----------



## Synapticus (6. Juni 2007)

mal ne Frage: was ist ne Lefty?


----------



## Verhüterli (6. Juni 2007)

Bei der Gabel fehlt der rechte Zinken(ähnlich wie bei Motorrädern eine Einarmschwinge) die bei Cannondale haben da Geld gespart! Aber mal Spass bei Seite ist ein wirklich schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juni 2007)

@mezzo
fahr bdo doch einfach mal mit - gewartet wird sowieso... außerdem: 
jens macht das ganz gut und achtet drauf, dass keiner abgehängt wird. Klar, ab und an gehts tempomäßig heftig zur Sache (siehe Kulki gestern    ) aber wie gesagt: es wird immer gewartet! 
Nur Mut! 

@cx, longjohn
vorschlag samstach 11h rennbahn, dann auffem schnellsten+kürzesten (leider fahrtechnisch besch...) weg raus gen ammelshain, und dort rocken!

...sonntag steh ich auch zur verfügung, allerdings erst ab ca. 13h, hab vorher noch nen verpflichtung in gera


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Ok halte mich für 11 Uhr bereit. Das Ziel ist der Weg oder so.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juni 2007)

@cx
ok, bis dann... 

WER FÄHRT SONST NOCH MIT => HERZLICHE EINLADUNG AN ALLE!!!


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

schade? machen wir sonntag noch ne tour nach ammelshain ^^ von mri auch wo anders hin 
das ist ne lefty:






das bild ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn man bedenkt, dass die digitalkamera von 2000 ist und "nur"
2 megapixel hat !


----------



## Synapticus (6. Juni 2007)

ahja alles klar, danke fürs Lexikon spielen! Also wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt wäre ich auch mit dabei (Samstag). Was schätzr ihr wie lange die Tour gehen wird? zwecks der Wochenendplanung!


----------



## Long John (6. Juni 2007)

Die Tour geht so lang bis wir wieder da sind, würde ich jetzt mal pauschal behaupten. Aber ich schätze so 4 - 5h. Also Samstag 11 Uhr Rennbahn. Stefan wollt auch mitkommen.

Ja mai, i frei mi. Vielleicht werdens ja 0'C und Nieselregen, quasi in Memory of Januar. 

Sonntag bin ich auch zu allen Schandtaten bereit. Grimma wär da doch mal wieder was, oder auch Hohburger Berge das Thema hatten wir ja schon länger nicht mehr. Oder Kohren - Sahlis, oder Gardasee, oder überhaupt. 

 Ach Sch..ße ich glaub ich hab zu lang gearbeitet heute


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juni 2007)

ihr seid *******. ich will die lefty schrotten...
eightyaid hat bis zum 16. urlaub ..
am samstag ist tag der offenen hochschultür! dankn bike ich halt allein...
bähhhhhh -.-


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2007)

Sonntag auch gern, aber eigentlich lieber vormittags. Bahnfahren oder Autofahren eher nicht, das müsst ihr dann ohne mich.


----------



## LH_DJ (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich ruhe mich gerade aus, bin am WE beim 24h Rennen in Chemnitz. Fahre im 4er Team, halb Sport, halb Spaß. Schöne Strecke, alles im Wald, nette Singletrails dabei. Werde später davon berichten.
Euch viel Spaß.
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. Juni 2007)

bin heute 95 km gefahren 500 hm und ein paar geile trails gefunden.
bin über kleinpösna (kiesgrube) -> beucha(autobahnsee) -> dreiflügelwweg( gehen nette trails ab) ->nach ammelshain (die trails sind ja richtig geil) -> brandis (hungeloch beseitigt) -> richtung taucha (neue trails: Gewinneberg [oder so] -> richtig geil -> nach dem man die parts das 2. mal überquert hat rechts rein, dann bin ich wieder zurück der parthe richtung tauche gefolgt [100 meter später ging ein schmaler trails bergauf -> irgend ein aussichtspunkt] -> gehen auch geile trails ab) -> richtung portitz -> ab in die mimo -> nach hause!

der weg über den dreiflügelweg hat erstaunlich wenig straßenanteil.
ein paar bilder noch.




ammelshain




eine schiebepassage  




der trailberg




die northshores sind geil!






das bike ist so geil! die lefty ist ein traum. am anfang hasts ein bissl gequitscht weil ein gummiring trocken war. dieses problem hat sich nun gelößt, oder besser gesagt selbst vernichtet. nach der tour war der gummiring weg


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2007)

Wie du hast den Gewinneberg hochgeschoben, war dir das zu steil?  Schatz gefunden?

Wie bist du von Brandis zum Gewinneberg, alles Straße oder am Reiterhof  lang - ist der Trail z.Zt. fahrbar oder Schlammloch?

@longjohm: wenn du noch Infos für deinen Urlaub brauchst für MTB


----------



## kotcha (7. Juni 2007)

@ dck-live

bin ja mehr so der stille Mitleser... 
Hast du das Foto von dem Grilltandem von Himmelfahrt'07 noch?
Waere super wenn du mir das mal rueberschieben koenntest.

Gruesse aus ZA


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2007)

ich bin von brandis durch ne aktibve kiesgrube und dann straße gefahren. an der kiesgrube war ein schöner trail. das sind bildunterschriften ^^ keine überschriften 
hab bei ammelshain zum wasser runterschoben, da mein fastfred klon 0 gripp hatte und ich nicht als blutiger batzen ins wasser rauschen wollte

das bild finde ich grad net


----------



## Long John (8. Juni 2007)

schöne bilder David, freu mich auf Sonntag. Danke Cx für den Link. Scau ich mir in Ruhe noch mal an. Morgen können wir ja diesbezüglich noch genug quatschen. 
Die Steinbrüche sind wirklich Geil, wird sicher spitze morgen. Für Sonntag (hatte ja auch nicht vor mit dem Zug irgendwo hin zu dümpeln) schlage ich mal ne Leipziger 6 Hügel Tour vor mit ordentlich Höhenmeter ;-), Fockeberg, Halde Zschocher, Schönauer Laachen, Bientiz, Halde Auensee, Rosenthalhuckel. Änderungen willkommen, wie schauts aus. Man muss sich ja noch mal Fit machen für Biesenrode.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Biesenrode.



sic!

Habs grad ein wenig mit dem Magen, also morgen 50/50 daß ich mitkomm..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2007)

das klint vernünftig treffen wir uns am schleußiger weg? an der ampel wo das rohr langgeht? sonntag gegen 1100 uhr? oder lieber eher?


----------



## Verhüterli (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo sehr geehrte fitte Bikegemeinschaft!

Ich habe eine fachspezifische Frage  bei der ich euch um euren Rat bitte! Ich bin gerade dabei das Fahrrad meiner Freundin etwas aufzuwerten. Es handelt sich um ein Specialized Rockhopper mit V-Brake und einem nicht so grandiosem Laufradsatz der Marke Sun. Geändert habe ich mittlerweile den Sattel Brooks Lady, den Lenker Tioga Taskforce, ein paar hübsche Griffe mit Skulls, sowie Vorbau jetzt vonSpecialized, und die Laufräder wären auch schon da ein Satz Mavic Crossride Disc. Nun fehlen aber ein Paar passende Discbrakes. 
Was könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Es wäre super wenn ich dabei nicht mehr als 150 ausgeben müsste?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juni 2007)

Dafür bekommst du Juicys neu auf ebay (3er mit 160/160, das reicht). Musst nur ne Weile suchen.

Sonntag 11 Uhr wäre mir auch genehm, aber wollen wir uns nicht lieber wieder an der Rennbahn treffen (der Einheitlichkeit halber). Hoffe bis Sonntag gehts mir besser.


----------



## Verhüterli (8. Juni 2007)

Ob für diese Geld auch ein paar Julies drinne wären? Wären die besser als juicy 3?


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juni 2007)

würde ne deore mit 180 er scheiben nehmen! die juicy 3 waren sehr wartungsintensiv mit kolbensteckern! oder deore lx! mir gefallen die shimano besser als die avid!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Wird heut nix, werde eine kleine Runde rollen, mehr geht nicht . Hoffe morgen dann. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Verhüterli (9. Juni 2007)

Hab ein ziemlich verlockendes Angebot gefunden bei dem ich zugeschlagen habe! 

http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p2098_Magura-Julie--Set-v--h-.html

Ich hoffe das diese Bremsen ihren Dienst zuverlässig erfüllen werden und meine Freundin sich zu ihrem Geburtstag freut .


----------



## _booze_ (9. Juni 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Hab ein ziemlich verlockendes Angebot gefunden bei dem ich zugeschlagen habe!
> 
> http://www.cycle-aix.de/product_info.php?info=p2098_Magura-Julie--Set-v--h-.html
> 
> Ich hoffe das diese Bremsen ihren Dienst zuverlässig erfüllen werden und meine Freundin sich zu ihrem Geburtstag freut .


ihhh plastikbremsen ...hättste mal lieber deore genommen


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juni 2007)

Morgen (Sonntag) an der Radrennbahn. Gegen 1100.  (Wo da eigendlich?)


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Brücke. Oder unten im Schatten irgendwo. 

Dein Foto ist aber Waldsteinberg, nicht Ammelshain, oder? Wir haben so einen Weg jedenfalls heut am Haselberg und am Frauenberg nicht gesehen (uff war das heiss...90km). 
Übrigens der Weg vom Reitehof Panitzsch nach Taucha-Sehlis ist durch einen Elektrozaun mit dazugehörigem freilaufendem Bullen versperrt. Da haben wir doch lieber die Straße genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (9. Juni 2007)

Klasse Runde heut, lang und heiß. Bis morgen sozusagen. Fotos kommen noch.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Juni 2007)

schöne lange runde heut... und fusskalt war's mir heut auch nicht ;-)
(erstaunlicherweise auch keinen sonnenbrand - discountersonnencreme sei dank!)
...nur mein arm sieht nach wie vor noch aus wie nach nen kampf mit nem seeungeheuer... ich als engagierter hobbybiologe und tierschützer glaub ja, da nisten inzwischen riesenkalmare, feuerquallen oder ähnliches zeugs im gebüsch

die tour könnte man doch bei solchen wetterverhältnissen wie heut auch mal gegen 8:30h-9h morgens starten, dann direkt zu den seen, dort noch ordentlich drumrumrocken mit allem was einem unter die reifen kommt, und dann noch ab ins dortige kühle nass... ein handtuch kriegt man ja bequem in den rucksack/trikottasche

VIEL SPASS MORGEN - werde morgen nachmittag auch noch mal 2-3Std. biken... bis spätestens zum bdo-dienstag dann!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (9. Juni 2007)

N Abend,

hm, also ich bin grad stark am überlegen, ob ich mich morgen auch mal mit sehen lasse... 
(darf ich denn  )

René


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Juni 2007)

@mezzo
nicht fragen, einfach vorbeikommen.... wir beißen nicht und freu'n uns über jeden "neuzugang"
...bin selbst morgen nicht mit dabei, aber wünsche dir viel spass!


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

@mezzo: Behelmt bitte, wenn
 - dann gerne!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (9. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @mezzo: Behelmt bitte, wenn
> - dann gerne!



Sowieso ...das war (für mich) allen "unkenrufen" zum Trotz sowas wie eine Bedingung 
(es gab einige, die es gut fanden und eben andere wiederum nicht...was mir aber ziemlich wurst war/ist, denn ist schließlich mein Eierkopf der da drinsteckt

Hm na gut, werd ich wohl mal mitnehmen-wie sieht es mit der Gesamtstrecke aus (Länge)...eure "Abfahrten" kann ich eh nicht mitmachen (nehm ich an)-erstmal ein "Gefühl" bekommen und die Technik erlernen 

Wann und wo eigentlich nun...ist 11 fest? Rennbahn "Brücke" Wo soll das sein? Oder Rohr an der Kreuzung? 

isch abe doch gar geine Ahnung


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Pferderennbahn Fussgängerbrücke über den Bach da (da wo der Kirschenverkäufer immer sitzt). Die Runde die longjohn vorhatte ist so ca. 75km und 300hm, aber ich glaube das hat er nicht so ernst gemeint...ich wollte eigentlich nicht länger wie 2-3h, das sollte auch mit zwei Trinkflaschen zu schaffen sein (sonst müssen wir doch noch irgendwo ne Tanke anfahren)...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Juni 2007)

@mezzo
unsre termine sind, sofern nix andres hier zu lesen ist, immer fest.
also morgen 11h pferderennbahn scheibenholz, an der brücke (sieht jeder!)
...mach dir kein kopp + fahr einfach mal mit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (9. Juni 2007)

@ Moe

Achso, ihr fahrt also immer Sonntag...aha (wusste ich net)

@cxfahrer

Puhh 75km...also da werd ich mich wohl zwischendurch ausklinken müssen, naja, erstmal sehen.

Nur, die Ortsangabe hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter...ich finde nur Eisverkäufer 
Obwohl...Scheibenholz hab ich gefunden...und wenn ich da mit unwissendem und suchendem Gesicht Kreise fahre, fällt Euch das sicher auf
Am "liebsten" wäre mir ein Bildschirmfoto mit Google Earth und ein Pfeil auf den Treffpunkt 


...und zum trinken muß ich eh anhalten...habe noch keinen Flaschenhalter ...

@dkc

Da kann ich mir die PM ja sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Mezzo_LE schrieb:


> Achso, ihr fahrt also immer Sonntag...aha



Im Prinzip ja, aber ob das dann alle gemeinsam oder jeder einzeln oder zu ner andren Uhrzeit oder an nem andren Treffpunkt...daher gibts hier ein Forum.

Hab doch gesagt, schaun mer mal wie lang des wird. Und nimm dir nen Stadtplan mit. Der Pfeil von googleearth zeigt dir den Eingang für die Pferde. Das ist genau die falsche Seite. An der Tribüne geht eine Brücke über diesen blauen Bach da. 51.19.34.00 / 12.21.25.00



dkc-live schrieb:


> Morgen (Sonntag) an der Radrennbahn. Gegen 1100.  (Wo da eigendlich?)



Das gilt auch für dkc - PFERDE! Nicht RAD!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (9. Juni 2007)

Na mal sehen...das werd ich schon finden (also "dort" war ich schon...ich meine den Treffpunkt)
Ich komme aus Richtung der nächsten Brücke (Bruckner Allee).
Die Koordinaten sind also der Treffpunkt? Gut, dann komme ich dahin, wo im google der "anklickbare Ansichtspunkt" (es öffnet sich ein Bild) mit Namen "Leipzig Scheibenholz" ist.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

oki ich bin auch da ^^


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

so das hungerloch ist provisorisch mit ner packkung keksen geschlossen, dass durstloch wird mit weißbier im moment beseitigt!

jungs ich bin ein idiot ^^
in ammelshain war ich bis jetzt nur an den 2 kleineren seen! den großen hab ich gar nicht gekannt ...
ist das walstück zwischen ammelshain udn wurzen auch gut?
sind ja noch 4-5 weitere seen... mann könnt doch dann von wurzen mit dem zug zurück
oder von grimma. und da noch a bissl biken!

@ longjohn schau mal
http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-LX-Kurbel-FC-M-580-44-32-22::8186.html
leihste dir noch von cxfahrer oder mir das werkzeug und alles is io!
oder die gute alte xt
http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-XT-Kurbel-FC-M-760::7765.html


----------



## Long John (10. Juni 2007)

ja genau mein reden, so hatte ich das auch schon mal vor. Mach mer noch. Aber jetzt erstmal wieder zu kräften kommen. War ziemlich im Ar... heut nachmittag.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2007)

War das voll am Cossi. Pipiwarm das Wasser. 





Links der Kohlenberg Waldsteinberg mit Ost- und Westbruch (See)
Rechts unten Ammelshain mit den beiden Steinbruchseen.
Rechts oberhalb davon der Frauenberg Steinbruch 1 (ok) + 2(blöd).
Die große Pfütze weiter rechts oben ist nur SUmpf - nach Wurzen ist gähnend langweilig durch den Planitz. Da sollte man dann lieber gleich nach Grimma runterdriften und Wurzen wieder rein gen West. Oder Bahn, so ihr mögt.

Hier hatte ich mal die Fahrt durch den Planitz eingegoogelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mezzo_LE (10. Juni 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Aber jetzt erstmal wieder zu kräften kommen. War ziemlich im Ar... heut nachmittag.



Dem kann ich mich erstmal anschließen.
Danke Euch fürs mitnehmen, hat Spaß gemacht  
Ihr wart manchmal ganz schön schnell und es war auch ziemlich laaang (beides für mich)...aber scheen wars trotzdem-bin grad eben erst wieder erwacht .
Wie es die nächsten WE aussieht weiß ich noch nicht, sind aber auch schon ein paar verplant.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Juni 2007)

moin zusammen,
na wie war die runde heut - wo wart ihr denn?
bin selbst wieder gut gelandet - war echt richtig geil!
...heut nachmittag bin ich dann auch noch gepflegte 50km gefahren, u.a. auch nochmal im zwenkauer tagebau rumgecrosst (*schwitz* ...hab den eindruck es war heisser als gestern)

@cx
wie war gestern der "empfang" daheim ;-) ???

@longjohn: 
wars die kurbel - nicht der rahmen? 
schick mir mal noch die bilder von gestern, danke!

man sieht sich dienstach


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

dito .. 34 ° in der sonne und 27 ° im schatten ...
war ganz inordnung bis wir in die hungerlöcher gefahren sind ^^

wir müssen nochmal nach ammelshain ^^ und dann nach grimma.
ne schöne tour mit essen ( vllt was mitnehmen?)
ich will endlich mal alle seen sehen ^^
@ mezzo in 1-2 monaten wirste die distanzen locker fahren ... man muss halt ordentlich essen (für mich waren 2 brötchen zu wenig). so 4 brötchen (oder  ne pizza) und noch 2 brötchen einstecken, dann sind 80 - 100 km kein prob!


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juni 2007)

@moe: kommt halt nicht gut wenn man 2h zu spät anruft und sagt man wär im Biergarten..aber dann sind wir halt noch in den Prager Frühling und dann war auch gut  .


----------



## Verhüterli (10. Juni 2007)

Klingt ja alles ganz schön schön bei euch !

Bin heut selbst in aller frühe also 8uhr zu einer kleinen Runde mit meinem Ssp. gestartet Lpz. - Bad Düben - Eilenburg - Lpz. gemütliche 3 1/2 std. bei noch sehr angenehmen Temperaturen! 
Wäre die Tour "ammelshain ^^ und dann nach grimma" sehr stark mit Gelände untersetzt? Da würd ich ja gern mitkommen! Allerdings bin ich mit meinem 50iger Kettenblatt etwas eingeschrängt im Gelände. Sozusagen -Ende im Gelände- aber eigentlich wer liebt der schiebt!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (10. Juni 2007)

Verhüterli schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich mit meinem 50iger Kettenblatt etwas eingeschrängt im Gelände. Sozusagen -Ende im Gelände- aber eigentlich wer liebt der schiebt!



Och, das ist nicht schlimm...dabei werde ich gern Dein "Partner"


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

Mezzo_LE schrieb:


> Och, das ist nicht schlimm...dabei werde ich gern Dein "Partner"



du weißt ja gar nich wovon du redest^^

hab auch noch ein 46 kettenblatt rumliegen wenns dir hilft verhüterli ^^
hast du kein radl mit schaltung und ferderung


----------



## Mezzo_LE (10. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du weißt ja gar nich wovon du redest^^



Wieso?


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2007)

mit der übersetzung kann man nur bergab losfahren sonst bricht man gleich zusammen


----------



## Mezzo_LE (10. Juni 2007)

Achso, da hast natürlich recht...das ich keinen Plan hatte sagte ich ja achon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Verhüterli (11. Juni 2007)

Naja das 50iger Kettenblatt ist das einzige zur Zeit vorhandene Kettenblatt an meinem Bike mit Schaltung und Federgabel 

Mein Ssp hat ja noch 3:1 aber damit komm ich auch aufn Fokkeberg und in Eilenburg den Berg hoch !


----------



## Pjod (11. Juni 2007)

Mhh ... grad durch Zufall auf den Thread bei Onkel Google gestoßen.

Also falls es wen interessiert und wenn ich mal in eure Unterredung reinplatzen darf: Ich kutsch ooch in Leipzsch rum!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (11. Juni 2007)

@Pjod
....dann sehn wir uns morgen um 18h in der karli nr. 31 (bdo) ... helm ist jedoch *pflicht*!
bis denne!


----------



## Pjod (11. Juni 2007)

Hä? Wie was?  

Ich wees von nischt.


Ähm ... nur zur Info:

Ich bin nich wirklich so freakmäßig drauf wie die Hardcore-Biker hier. Also ich hab nich 3 Laufradsätze im Keller stehn für jede Gelegenheit einen und solche Scherze.

Ich fahre einfach meine paar Kilometer durch Leipzig und gut!
Also naja ... stinklangweilig eben!


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2007)

hab meine dienst heute noch wegen der bdo tour getauscht... aber hab leider keine 3 laufradsätze (jedenfalls keine 3 funktioniernden) im keller...
bin ich trotzdem freakig


----------



## nellsen (12. Juni 2007)

Wer nicht mind. 8 Bikes im Keller hat, die Beschriftung der Mäntel nicht genau mittig über dem Ventil, die Lenkerklemmung nicht über der Vorderradnabe, etc....braucht sich eigentlich gar nicht hier anmelden oder gar Beiträge schreiben.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2007)

nellsen schrieb:


> Wer nicht mind. 8 Bikes im Keller hat, die Beschriftung der Mäntel nicht genau mittig über dem Ventil, die Lenkerklemmung nicht über der Vorderradnabe, etc....braucht sich eigentlich gar nicht hier anmelden oder gar Beiträge schreiben.



und wenn nicht mindestens 3 singlespeeder darunter sind hat ers gleich verspielt!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juni 2007)

Und um es mal GANZ klarzustellen: 
Bekleidungsmässig ist natürlich eine Tchibo-Radelhose absolut NONO! Ohne Rotwild-Cargohose und Racefaceshirt und ner cooolen Oakley (natürlich nicht son schw..es Rennradlerteil) kann man sich des Spottes der Mitfahrer sicher sein. 
Ergo: erstmal ordentlich shoppen, bevor man hier mit rumposen kann.


----------



## BlackHills (12. Juni 2007)

tolle abschreckung.  naja ich komm heute trotzdem zum BDO. auch ohne radhose und trikot. aber keine angst, ich habe trotzdem was an ... 18 Uhr geht es los?

MfG   Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (12. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und um es mal GANZ klarzustellen:
> Bekleidungsmässig ist natürlich eine Tchibo-Radelhose absolut NONO! Ohne Rotwild-Cargohose und Racefaceshirt und ner cooolen Oakley (natürlich nicht son schw..es Rennradlerteil) kann man sich des Spottes der Mitfahrer sicher sein.
> Ergo: erstmal ordentlich shoppen, bevor man hier mit rumposen kann.



Ich schließe mich der Meininug meiner Vorredner an, möchte allerdings noch hinzufügen. 

JA


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Juni 2007)

kurze aber schöööne runde, bei wirklich gemäßigtem tempo...das nasse von oben war wurscht, so wild wars ja nicht

...im bdo stand ein einsames grünes unique rum... ohne fahrer?!?!?!?!

und wo war cx?

...ich seh schon: hier sind wohl einige der stylepolizei beigetreten


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2007)

icich weiß schon warum ich mein schwules höschen nicht mit euch anziehe ^^


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

cx war innen niederladen ... glaub ich ...


----------



## morph027 (13. Juni 2007)

Mal wieder eine unerfreuliche Nachricht: *Bikediebstahl*

Zum Glück schon mal nicht meins, sondern das von einem Kollegen. Versicherung hat schon gezahlt und das neue Bike hat auch schon die ersten Touren hinter sich, aber mir bzw. uns wäre natürlich an mehr Information gelegen 

Es handelte sich um ein Diamant Pro Pacer Crossrad mit XT Ausstattung und Magura HS11. Einige Teile auch von Bontrager (Sattel + Stütze, Lenker + Vorbau). Falls euch was verdächtig vorkommt oder ihr solche Teile irgendwo verdächtigerweise auftauchen seht, wäre euch dankbar für ne Meldung.


----------



## _booze_ (13. Juni 2007)

fährt jemand von euch am sonntag zum ixs nach ilmenau? meine fahrgelegenheit ist abgesprungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Juni 2007)

werde morgen abend noch ein paar km fahren... falls jemand zeit/lust hat: gebt bescheid!


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2007)

bin morgen dabei! wohin solls gehen und wann treffen! ich kann ab 1800


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Juni 2007)

die zeit passt - könnnte sein dass es auch 18.30 wird... dachte an mimo... und dann einfach mal drauflosfahren... ich schick dir per pm noch meine händi-nr. - dann können wir uns morgen nochmal kurzschliessen


----------



## Long John (13. Juni 2007)

Komme auch mit, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Es war übrigens die Kurbel. Desterweschen auch Dienstag (Umbau zu Mittwoch) kein mitkommen möglich. Weil auch Sspder kaputt (ich werd bekloppt) bzw. nur noch für langsame Stadtfahrten tauglich. 
Wo seid Ihr denn gewesen. Gibts noch andere Möglichkeiten außer Mimo?? Evtl. Schkeuditzer Waldauen und Lindenthaler Wäldchen????


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Juni 2007)

@longjohn
nu gloar...lass uns einfach morgen abend mal telefonieren - bin morgen nachmittag in thüringen unterwegs + weiss noch nicht, wann ich genau wieder in LE City bin
...so, bin platt + fall ins bett *klickundaus*


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

war ne chillige runde
schade björn, dass du nicht dabei warst!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Juni 2007)

...ja, denk ich mir... 
K*TZT mich echt dermaßen an - der termin war für ne halbe std. geplant - 2:15h hats gedauert :-(((((((
wo gings denn hin?


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

cospuden und so ... nich so lang
ach haben die beiden reiterrinnen wieder gesehen ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Juni 2007)

ach ja?!? ...dann war da auch diejenige mit dabei, der ich den helmtausch vorgeschlagen hatte, war ja scho ne nette ))

...jetzt aber guten8 @all


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ach ja?!? ...dann war da auch diejenige mit dabei, der ich den helmtausch vorgeschlagen hatte, war ja scho ne nette ))
> 
> ...jetzt aber guten8 @all



soso du kannst den charakter also nach äußerlichkeiten beurteilen ^^

mal was anderes ^^





ich finde diesen aufbau zu geil!
-aluscheiben
-kurbel mit bashguard
-billigesattelklemme mit schmolke stütze ^^
-viel zu groß ^^
-dann erst die reifen

einfach nur lol wofür manche ihr geld ausgeben ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juni 2007)

Moin - ist denn für Sonntag schon was geplant? 

Grüße aus dem verregnetem DenHaag. Hier siehts aus wie in SecondLife...alles Plastik, selbst die Häuser und das Essen....


----------



## Mezzo_LE (15. Juni 2007)

Moin cxfahrer,

also ich kann Sonntag schonmal nicht...die nächsten Wochenenden leider auch nicht 


René


----------



## dkc-live (15. Juni 2007)

ich kann sonntag!


----------



## LH_DJ (15. Juni 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Moin - ist denn für Sonntag schon was geplant?



Ja, da bin ich in den Alpen, genauso wie die 3 Wochen danach, natürlich mit Bike. 24h in Chemnitz war geil, hab nur keine Zeit den Bericht auf meine HP zu setzen. Kommt später, so wie auch Neuseenclassics und die Touren vom Urlaub. Bis später....
www.dorgas.de


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juni 2007)

sonntag 11 uhr rennbahn scheibenholz? für ne leispziger runde?

(oder lieber 10 uhr leipzig-ammelshain-grimma?)


----------



## Long John (16. Juni 2007)

Ich fahr morgen definitiv. Wann und Wohin kann ich jetzt aber noch nicht sagen. Ich schau morgen früh noch mal rein. Alternativen? Kommt noch jmd mit?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2007)

Bin für 10 Uhr nach Grimma. Und da dann ein bisschen rum und ich würde von dort dann wieder zurückradeln, muss ja mal wieder in Form kommen  nach dem ganzen Rumgehänge diese Woche: Kindergeschrei, Lego und Süssigkeiten den ganzen Tag....ächz.

Wenns Wetter nicht so sicher ist würde ich auf 11 Uhr Westseite Leipzig bis MiMo umschwenken. Ich schau um 9:30 nochmal nach.


----------



## Long John (16. Juni 2007)

Von Grimma dann zurück ist ja schon ne Hausnummer. Zumal es ja auch in Grimma erst richtig spass macht. Und dann wieder nach LE zurück. ...... 

überleg, ich glaub da würd ich mich übernehmen. Muss ja Montag auch wieder arbeiten.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2007)

Was machst du überhaupt hier - ich denke du bist in Biesenrode???? 

Klar ist ne Hausnummer, können ja auch woanders lang,  aber ich wollte so 5-6h oder mehr und dann entsprechend früh (10) los. Wenn keiner von euch solang mag, fahr ich halt alleine ggfs. Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

ich bin um 10 dabei! also um 10 an der rennradbrücke!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2007)

Supi! Ich bring dir dann die DVD mit.

Wenn wir nach Grimma dann platt sind, können wir ja immer noch überlegen ob Bahn oder mit Rad. 
Ich wollte diesmal nicht den Thümmlitzwald, sondern Richtung Lorelei/Autobahn, wo ich zuletzt mit Arne lang bin.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

entscheide du!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> entscheide du!



Oder eine Münze werfen.


Also: mein Plan wäre kürzesten schnellsten Weg über Belgershain nach Grossbardau, dort ins klosterholz nach Nimbschen, rüber zur Drahtbrücke, Stadtwald kurz durch, dann Richtung Golzern soweit ich die Wege noch finde und dann von Trebsen wieder in den Planitz rein (Steinbrüche) und über Ammelshain - Waldsteinberg - Landstrasse (oder über Taucha) zurück, je nach Kraft.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

wenn du meinst ich bin dabei ^^


----------



## Synapticus (17. Juni 2007)

hatm jemand lust heute nachmittag zu radeln? so gegen 15 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

so 112 km | 850 hm | 21.2 km/h durchschnitt = ich bin ko!
dienstag bin ich nicht dabei!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Juni 2007)

moin zusammen,
war übers WE in württ. unten - hei, scheint ja ne geile tour gewesen zu sein, die cx und dkc gemacht haben!!! da wär ich auf jeden fall dabei gewesen! ...kann man ja noch nachholen!
aber aber dkc: in deinem alter wär ich bis dienstach wieder fit gewesen ;-)
sieh zu dass du mitfährst (obwohl ich mir schon denken kann, dass cx aufs gaspedal gedrückt hat... ähnlich wie bei ronny hinterlassen seine reifenspuren bekanntermassen ja nur verbrannte erde ;-)

bis di. dann!


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

bin doch morgen schonwieder fit! dienstag bin ich doch diesen bekaggten gerichtstermin.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Juni 2007)

@dkc
ach so - na dann VIEL ERFOLG!!!

...warst ja neulich mitm smart fast direkt in meiner ecke ;-)
(hatte nur keine zeit zu quatschen, da wieder aufm weg gen büro)


----------



## dkc-live (17. Juni 2007)

jo ^^

@ wilhelm
kannste mir den inhalt der version.txt mailen oder per pm schicken! die datei ist defekt *grml* und das scheint nicht die einzigste zu sein...


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Juni 2007)

Wird sofort erledigt. Sagte ja daß da was nicht stimmt. Aber hat mein Chef mir so kopiert gehabt!

So einen fiesen Döner werde ich übrigens nie wieder essen, er grüßt immer noch.


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2007)

muss die feierabend touren absagen! der defekt an meiner lefty ist gefunden! der dämpfer ist im arsch und sifft!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Juni 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> muss die feierabend touren absagen! der defekt an meiner lefty ist gefunden! der dämpfer ist im arsch und sifft!



Na Glückwunsch - da haben sich die 115km doch gelohnt . 

Wegen Samstag: soll ja kühleres Wetter geben, daher könnte man ja durchaus mal eine mittellange Tour machen.
Ich bin nicht für hinter Wurzen zu haben - allerdings würde ich eine Teilstrecke mitfahren. 
Also bis Machern/Planitz. 
Könnte man aber auch als Runde fahren, ist vom Osten Leipzigs ja nicht so weit (also Startpunkt nicht Pferderennbahn, sondern z.B. Rohrteichstrasse oder Halde Dösen).
Mein Routenvorschlag wäre:
 entweder Mimo-Sehlis-Machern-Planitz-(Wurzen werwill)-Steinbrüche Altenhain/Ammelshain/Waldsteinberg-Strasse nach Mölkau(oder Oberholz-Markkleeberg) zurück.
 oder Dösen-Holzhausen-Kleinpösna-Steinbrüche-Planitz-(Wurzen)-Machern-Sehlis Taucha-Mimo-Rohrteichstrasse-zurück.

Samstag 11 Uhr? Sind so ca. 4h, 75km und 400hm maximal.


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

bin samstag dabei! ich kagge auf die garantie! fahre morgen nach altenberg (hab nen tankgutschein). bring mein radl hin. der baut mir in ner stunde ne neue Ã¶lpatrone rein und optimiert mir die negativfeder (woohoo endlich 11 cm federweg!). das ganze fÃ¼r 40â¬. kostet mich 32 â¬ mehr als wenn ich sie zur garantie schicken wÃ¼rde! und muss keine 2 wochen warten!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Juni 2007)

@dkc
na toll... soviel zum thema qualität... sowas ist ja für'n hersteller mehr als blamabel; kaum gefahren und schon defekt *koppschüttel*

@cx
hm, wäre u.U. mit dabei - gehe aber vorher nochmal in mich und geb Dir dann Bescheid

@alle anderen
morgen abend???????????????????????? longjohn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

moe zuwenig öl drinne! war von anfang an.... der service würde zulange dauern, deshalb baut er mir einfach ne neue ein ^^ nachdem ich ein bissl rumgeheult habe!


----------



## Long John (20. Juni 2007)

Morgen? abends? ........... Ja doch geht. 18 Uhr Fockebersch oben drof.
@David: Ich hoff du hast nicht die Lefty Probleme die in der neuen MB beschrieben sind. Das liest sich ja nicht so doll was da passiert ist. Der Pizzabringdienst scheint ja genügend Scheine abzuwerfen.

Wegen Samstag muss ich mal noch schauen. Weiß ich jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Juni 2007)

@longjohn
ok, dann bis morgen abend 18h auffem höxten berg von LE ;-)
...tour besprechen wir dann da kurzfristig...


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2007)

tg von 2 tagen ^^
die probleme sind pipifax ^^ geht bestimmt um die scheiß schraube! werd mir die mb auch malzulegen
lange nicht mehr fachlich falschen schund gelesen ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Juni 2007)

...also wenn's heut abend auch so regnet wie jetzt wird das bei mir nix, bin ja schließlich aus zucker!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Juni 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...also wenn's heut abend auch so regnet wie jetzt wird das bei mir nix, bin ja schließlich aus zucker!



Sind immer noch 20mm Niederschlag in 2 Stunden 17-19 Uhr angesagt....ich muss immer an dich denken wenn ich zum Fenster raus auf 100erte qm graue Markisen schaue (Listplatz).


----------



## Long John (21. Juni 2007)

also 1800 Fockeberg, wenn noch wer will. wir warten bis 1815


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2007)

mein redl geht wieder!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Juni 2007)

schöne deftige runde heut abend - und vor allem war's trocken von oben!
(frage mich bloss, wofür ich am montag mein rad geputzt hab   )

ach ja: für leipziger verhältnisse ordentlich höhenmeter ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2007)

Was ist nu mit morgen? Das Wetter soll ja morgen auch trocken sein: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Wollt mal fragen, ob man sich bei euch mal mit einklinken kann. Würde nämlich gerne öfter mal mit dem Radl ne Runde drehen, bloß alleine ist das irgendwie öde.
Selbst bin ich absolut fit. Mache 3 mal pro Woche Krafttraining und gehe 3 mal pro Woche ca. 1 h Laufen und bewege mich in der City ausschließlich mit dem Rad. Bin bisher allerdings maximal 3 h am Stück mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen, denke aber, dass ich trotzdem kein Klotz am Bein wäre.
Im Moment hab ich allerdings nur mein SS- Bike zur Verfügung (siehe Galerie). Müsste aber trotzdem gehen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn da am Samstag schon was möglich wäre. Wetter sollte ja passen.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2007)

11 uhr scheibenholz?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

Müsste klappen.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2007)

welche zähne zählt dein ss?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

42/16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (22. Juni 2007)

Für die Stadt sicher ne gute Übersetzung. Im Gelände wirst du da aber sicher nicht viel Spass haben. 
Wegen Morgen, ich kann erst später, und dann auch nur 3-4h. Vielleicht so ab 13-14 Uhr. Muss morgen vormittag noch Wege erledigen. Urlaub und so.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

Bin damit auch schon öfter durchs Gelände. Ging bisher ganz gut.
Werd es mal probieren. Kenne ja eure Strecken noch nicht. Wenns nicht geht, muss ich das dann mal umbauen.
Zeit ist mir eigentlich schnuppe.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2007)

13.30 aufm fockeberg? da wird meien freundin auch nciht so sauer! und wer nicht hochkommt kann nich mit 

m.r. soll ich dir ein 18 er ritzel mitbringen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2007)

Alles klar.

Fockeberg geht locker. Schon öfter rauf mit dem Bock, als er noch ein ganzes Stück schwerer war. Straße und Weg waren kein Problem.

Aber trotzdem Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2007)

13:30 ist o.k.


----------



## Long John (23. Juni 2007)

komme auch, schöne Sache. Bis dann


----------



## BlackHills (24. Juni 2007)

an alle, die letzten dienstag beim BDO dabei waren, wo bekommt man die bilder her bzw. kann man die sich schicken lassen?
Danke für die Info. 
Bis Dienstag hoffentlich. Hannes


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. Juni 2007)

@blackhills
schau unter cyclecollege.de - dort unter galerie, 2007_06_bdo-touren... kannst jensemann auch anmailen, dann schickt er dir die bilder auch in voller größe zu


----------



## BlackHills (24. Juni 2007)

cool danke für die info. bis dienstag denn


----------



## _booze_ (24. Juni 2007)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pjod (25. Juni 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @blackhills
> schau unter cyclecollege.de - dort unter galerie, 2007_06_bdo-touren... kannst jensemann auch anmailen, dann schickt er dir die bilder auch in voller größe zu



Das ist ja ne schöne Sache.
Hab mir mal das "Ladys only" angeguckt und bin ja schockiert, wie viel Mädels das doch auf einem Haufen sind. Ich wüsst gern ma wie viele es überhaupt in LE gibt die mit halbwegs viel Herzblut Fahrrad fahren!


Ma ne Frage an die ganzen Kenner und Könner hier:
Wie lang ist so ne Tour, wie weit gehts, welche Geländearten kommen da drin vor, was für Ausrüstungsutensilien sollte man mithaben und (das ist meiner Meinung nach ganz wichtig) wie schnell werden solche Touren gefahren?  

Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2007)

ok ich erklärs dann nochmal...alle zwei Wochen

Letzten Dienstag sind wir ca. 45km nach Taucha und zurück gefahren und haben dafür 2,5h gebraucht. Höhenmeter waren zu vernachlässigen. Wir waren 12, und kein Mädel dabei (ooooch). Ab und an waren wir recht schnell...aber es wird immer gewartet (das Tempo mitfahren ist bei einer größeren Gruppe leichter!). 
Aber allzu lasch wird das nie angegangen. Es gibt auch eine Vorliebe der Führungskräfte für enge holprige und steile Pfade...

Was zu Trinken und natürlich einen Helm braucht man. Licht erst wieder im Herbst.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juni 2007)

Wird morgen auch losgefahren, wenn es regnet? Wäre schade wenn nicht.

Hat am Samstag echt Spaß gemacht.

Rad ist auch wieder sauber- und ich natürlich auch.


----------



## Synapticus (25. Juni 2007)

Ja also auch bei Regen macht der Jens seine Touren. Ich bin bis jetzt vier mal mitgefahren und es hat davon drei mal geregnet. Man sollte sich aber Klamottenmäßig darauf einstellen und angst vor nabentiefen Wasser- und Schlammlöchern sollte man auch nicht haben - man sieht hinterher aus wie ein Schwein!!! Aber ich denke das macht den Reiz aus bei so einer Tour mitzumachen und nicht alleine über die Straßen zu düsen. Ich kann nur empfehlen mitzumachen!

Bis morgen dann Freunde,

Christian


----------



## Pjod (25. Juni 2007)

Hab mich grad dazu entschieden, dass es mich nicht reizt.


----------



## Long John (25. Juni 2007)

Na ja muss ja auch jeder selber wissen wie man MOUNTAIN BIKE fährt, aber nichts für ungut. Ich jedenfalls verabschiede mich bis nächste Woche Di.. 

Tschüüüüüüüüßßßßßßßiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii................   ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2007)

Viel Spass bei 40° am Britenstrand! Wir vergnügen uns dann bei 14° und Regen im Schlamm...


----------



## Synapticus (25. Juni 2007)

wenn ich so aus dem Fenster sehe, weiß ich noch gar nicht was ich morgen anziehe. Am besten wäre es sicherlich nackt zu fahren   (haben ja schon festgestellt, dass so ne dicke Schlammschicht auch wärmt) aber Regensachen sind wohl doch humaner für die Mitmenschen  

Wie sieht es denn morgen mit Bier nach der Tour aus? Gegen Ende sinkt ja immer die Trittfrequenz und der Durst steigt!?!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. Juni 2007)

@longjohn
SCHÖNEN URLAUB... und danach stell ich dir dann auch ne persönliche frage  (war'n insider;-)

@alle anderen
werde versuchen morgen dabei zu sein, ist allerdings noch nicht sicher, da ich morgen den ganzen tag wieder unterwegs bin... 

@synapticus
nach der tour gerne (sofern es mir morgen zeitlich reicht) 
...jens hat letztes mal ja sowieso schon den vorschlag gemacht, am bdo was kühles zu deponieren für nach der tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Synapticus (25. Juni 2007)

So hab jens mal ne SMS geschickt ob das mit dem Bier klappt. Wenn wir im/am BDO was trinken wollen ist es vielleicht zu empfehlen was trockenes zum wechseln mitzunehmen. Ich meine Bier hat ja auch einen leicht wärmenden Charakter aber ich weiß nicht ob bei einem Bier die Wärmschwelle erreicht wird.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2007)

ich ziehe kurzes trikot und hose an! es ist sommer! ist eine prinzipfrage ^^

mein armes rad hat auch bloß shockboot und neopren-kettenstreben-schutz an!

meine neuen reifen und scheibe ist da! schleift zwar etwas aber bis morgen wird weg sein!
ich kann bloß sagen juhu mein allmountain is fertig. es ist dichter an den 12 kg den je ^^ schwerbau mit sinn!


----------



## BlackHills (26. Juni 2007)

bin heute nicht dabei, da ich morgen noch eine prüfung zu absolvieren habe.
Bis nächste Woche dann. Viel Spass und lasst es krachen.
Hannes


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2007)

http://www.amtbc.com/portals/0/Video/MtTorrens2006Crash.wmv
die geschrottete lefty


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2007)

Aua!

Vielleicht hat er seinem Mechaniker die Freundin ausgespannt.


----------



## _booze_ (27. Juni 2007)

er hält sich so das gesicht...hat er den abstehenden teil abbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (28. Juni 2007)

samstag wird wünderschönes wochenend bike wetter (wwbw). wollen wir ne schöne tour tour bei diesem wwbw machen  ?
wiederso gegen 11 uhr an der rennbahn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Juni 2007)

Ich wär' dabei!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2007)

Jo.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2007)

muss noch ne vernünftige tour ohne freundin machen  . die bekommt nächste woche ihr rad!


stimmt das?






bastelei fürn winter


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Juni 2007)

Mein herzliches Beileid


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Juni 2007)

Keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt. Ist bei mir zu lange her.

Soll ne Lampe werden, oder? Die kann man doch billiger kaufen.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2007)

ne hab 2 akkus will die parallel schalten damit ich nicht aller 90 minuten die akkus wechseln muss!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2007)

Das funktioniert nur, wenn beide Akkus 100% gleich gut sind. 

Wo willst du denn Samstag hin, wenn du *vernünftig* fahren willst??? Wie wäre es mit Schloss Dölkau, überschneidet sich zwar mit der letzten BDO Runde und ist von den Trails unspektakulär und eher tourlastig, aber schön. Könnte man noch den westlichen Karl-Heine-Kanal dranhängen bei Bedarf (Wallendorf-Günthersdorf).


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2007)

klingt gut wilhelm! (ich kenne zwar 50% deine strecken und orte nicht aber du weißt schon was du machst )


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Juni 2007)

"An der Rennbahn" heißt wo die Tribüne steht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2007)

Pferderennbahn Brücke, beim Kirschenmann,  11 Uhr.

Habe grad mal Bügelsäge und Gartenschere geschwungen: Der Andreastrail am Bagger Südwest und die Brombeerabfahrt Zschocher sind wieder frei. Am Fockeberg habe ich die steile Abfahrt auch etwas beräumt.


----------



## Synapticus (29. Juni 2007)

Hey Wilhelm find ich ja klasse, dass Du mal einen auf Landschaftsgärtner machst.    Bin neulich fast gestürzt, weil bei einer Abfahrt am Fockeberg fast ein Ast am Lenker hängen geblieben wäre - und das während eines Sprunges!!! Kann nur sagen: Danke

Fahrt ihr am WE? Wenn ja sagt bescheit, da es mal wieder nach Regen aussieht hab ich wieder mal Lust zum Mountainbiken ohne weiße Socken ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2007)

Synapticus schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr am WE? Wenn ja sagt bescheit, da es mal wieder nach Regen aussieht hab ich wieder mal Lust zum Mountainbiken ohne weiße Socken ;-)



Ja doch, steht doch da, Samstag Rennbahn 11 Uhr. Keine Zeit? 

Route dachte ich an Schloss Dölkau, Wallendorfer See, Wüsteneutzsch (Endpunkt Karlheinekanal), Markranstädt Kulki und dann über Bagger Südwest zurück. 70 km 3 Stunden, je nachdem wie gut der Westwind schiebt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Juni 2007)

Wo ist der Kirschenmann. Sorry, aber hab keine Ahnung. Hab mich ja noch nie dort mit euch getroffen.


----------



## Synapticus (29. Juni 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kirschenmann. Sorry, aber hab keine Ahnung. Hab mich ja noch nie dort mit euch getroffen.



Also an der Pferderennbahn ist doch eine grau Metall-Brücke die über die Weiße Elster führt. Auf der Seite wo die Rennbahn ist, sitzt immer so ein, so glaube ich zumindest, illergaler Kirschenverkäufer. Dort wäre dann also der Treffpunkt für jenen der Zeit hat!

@clx: Meinst du dass wir 70 km in 3 Stunden schaffen? halte ich persönlich für unschaffbar. bei 70 km wären min 4 Stunden zu veranschlagen. Mal sehen ob in mitkomme. Könne wir via privat mail mal Nummern tauschen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Juni 2007)

Danke!

Hatte ich mir schon gedacht. Aber sicher ist sicher.


----------



## bikerx01 (30. Juni 2007)

welche abfahrt nehmt ihr am fockeberg?

wollt da auch schonmal lange mit machete und säge durch


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2007)

Freigeschnitten habe ich nur die zur Fockestrasse (schmaler Trail rechts lang) an dem zweiten Steilstück, damit man sieht, wo man hinunter fällt. Die andere Richtung B2 ist gut fahrbar.


----------



## red-rabbit (2. Juli 2007)

huhu!

hallo liebe LE-ler ^^...so: ich wollte mal wissen: wo lässt sichs besonders gut radeln hier in der umgebung..ich komme aus Bad Lausick (wo das RIFF-bad iss..werden die meisten kennen) und ich bike des öfteren in grimma im stadtwald..nu iss mir des aber auch irgendwann mal über und ich wollt wissen obs in richtung leipzig evtl ne interessante tagebaurunde gibt oder was sonst so in der umgebung schön zu fahren iss..ich hätte auch mal lust n halbtagestrip mit jemandem zusammen zu fahren, da ich gerade eigentlich erst geländemäßig anfange (fahren kann ich schon, keine angst aber das vorherige rad diente doch mehr zu show-/ strassenzwecken). würde mich über antworten freuen. kann auch mitm zug durch die mdv-zone fahren iss auch kein prob.

mfg
red

PS: auch gerne per e-mail beantwortbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2007)

Schaust mal weiter oben im Thread oder SUFU. 

Ansonsten: Altenhain/Ammelshain/Waldsteinberg dürfte doch für dich gut erreichbar sein. Tagebau ist z.Zt. doof. Morgen ist wieder BDO Runde - 18:00 am Laden mit Helm (nein ich arbeite NICHT da).


----------



## red-rabbit (2. Juli 2007)

ja..ammelshain etc sehr gut erreichbar...aber was iss dort denn?? BDO-Runde??...achja: hab zZ nur nen fullfacehelm da mein anderer kaputt iss ^^...egal..wäre ja nur mal so allgemein wer da da wäre...weil ich hier keinen dafür begeistern kann anscheinend  ... zZ lieg ich mit 39 fieber im bett..iss daher ungünstig..wo fährst du immer so??

mfg
red

PS: leipzig iss auch sehr gut zu erreichen..es lebe der Connex.


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2007)

www.bdo-leipzig.de
hier gehts 18 uhr los!
40-50 km schöne touren mit viel trails!


----------



## red-rabbit (2. Juli 2007)

ist die jede woche??..kann man denn da einfach so hinkommen?

mfg
red


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. Juli 2007)

ja, kannst du - kostet auch nix, neuzugänge jederzeit willkommen; helm is allerdings pflicht


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2007)

@Moe's Tavern

tzzz tzzz belküg ihn doch nicht! es wird eine startgebühr in form eines becks-kastens verlangt... oder willst du , dass er den weg von grimma umsonst auf sich nimmt!  (achso kalt sollte er schon sein, entgegen ansichten einiger hier)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mezzo_LE (3. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> www.bdo-leipzig.de
> hier gehts 18 uhr los!
> 40-50 km schöne touren mit viel trails!



uiuiui...na da muß ich noch ne ganze Menge üben...
Ich bin am WE ca 30km gefahren (grob geschätzt-rechne eher mit etwas mehr), das zu 80% über Stock und Stein...und teilweise so "sehr" das ich zu erschöpft war, um noch zu laufen bzw. zu schieben und erstmal ne Weile auf nem Baumstumpf verweilen musste, bevor ich weiter konnte........


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2007)

bei little john im pc gibs grad shimano radshuhe von 80 â¬ auf 15 â¬ + 20 % rabatt gesenkt! hatten noch viele da!


----------



## red-rabbit (3. Juli 2007)

15 euro °-° ...wahnsinn..sind die gut???..wäre ne überlegung..kannste mal bitte das modell sagen??

iss die BDO-runde nu jede woche..wie siehts mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad aus???..also das mit dem bier mach ich..allerdings nur für dich..kann ja net viel mitbringen ^^

mfg
red

ps: altersdurchschnitt??...personenanzahl??

mfg
red


----------



## _booze_ (3. Juli 2007)

die schuhe sehen ungefähr so aus bloß mit anderer sohle:







sind glaub ich die günstigsten spd-modelle die es von shimano gibt...allerdings standen nur kartons bis max. 44 da und auch darunter gabs nich alle größen...genau das gleiche bei den hosen zum halben preis da hab ich auch nix größeres als ne 38 finden können...alles in allem total sinnlos dort hingefahren...


----------



## bikerx01 (3. Juli 2007)

ne fahrt zu little john ist immer sinnlos


----------



## Verhüterli (3. Juli 2007)

@bikerx01 wahrscheinlich hast du überhaupt keine Ahnung welche tolle Schnäppchen man in diesem Laden machen kann ! z.B. die 3/4 Hosen von adidas 35   das ist auf jeden Fall Preiswert desweiteren hatte meine Freundin vor zwei Jahren ein Specialized Hardrock mit LX austattung für 450 abgestaubt. Wie man sieht könnte es also durchaus Vorteile für den Geldbeutel haben zu LJ zu gehen. Aber das muss ja jeder selbst beurteilen können wie er sein Geld unter die Leute bringt und Shimano SPD für 15 ist echt Kampfpreis .


----------



## _booze_ (3. Juli 2007)

hast du minifüße?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juli 2007)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> iss die BDO-runde nu jede woche..wie siehts mit dem schwierigkeitsgrad aus???..also das mit dem bier mach ich..allerdings nur für dich..kann ja net viel mitbringen ^^
> 
> mfg
> red
> ...



BDO jede Woche ja. Was soll hier im Flachland schwierig sein? 
Alterdurchscnitt sag ich mal so 26 - wenn man mich nicht einrechnet. 
Heut waren wir 9.

@ moe: zuviel Arbeit? Oder aus Zucker?


----------



## Verhüterli (3. Juli 2007)

Nee Mini Füße hab ich nicht, bei solchen Schuhen 47 aber für die die "auf nicht so grossem Fuss Leben" wie andere und ein Schuhgröße um die 42 haben ideal.


----------



## dkc-live (3. Juli 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> BDO jede Woche ja. Was soll hier im Flachland schwierig sein?
> Alterdurchscnitt sag ich mal so 26 - wenn man mich nicht einrechnet.
> Heut waren wir 9.
> 
> @ moe: zuviel Arbeit? Oder aus Zucker?



am kulki waren wir aber bloß 8 ...
da hab ich mir verzählt oder wir haben mal wieder nen verletzten liegen gelassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Juli 2007)

@cx
dienstag um 19.22h erst daheimgewesen, und jetzt auch erst vor 5min die heimischen hallen betreten... ätzend... eigentlich sollte ich ja bei regen wenig zu tun haben, aber es is grad andersrum :-(


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2007)

jemand freitag bock auf ne feierabendtour? 
1800 aufm fockeberg?
tourvorschläge sidn willkommen!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Juli 2007)

Ich schon.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juli 2007)

deine race face blätter sind super! danke nochmal!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Juli 2007)

Ist doch prima 

Morgen 1800 wäre machbar. Wird aber sicherlich ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht. Was meinerseits allerdings eher als Motivation gesehen wird


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2007)

Na denn! Fahrn wir durch den Wald (ich versuchs mal zeitlich, wenn nicht dann nicht).


----------



## red-rabbit (6. Juli 2007)

hat jemand morgen zeit/bock..habn helm bekommen..

mfg
red


----------



## dkc-live (6. Juli 2007)

wenn dann nur ne kurze runde.. weiß noch nicht ...


----------



## Long John (6. Juli 2007)

So, morgen und Sonntag ich Tour fahren wollen. Kommt wer mit oder sind alle beim prestigeträchtigen Fockeberschzeitfahren. Kann erst ab 11 oder 12 Uhr. 
Richtung Trages oder Wurzen, von mir aus auch ne Leipziger Runde. 

Treffpunkt??? Uhrzeit??? Wie immer Rennbahn??? Moe? CX?(übrigens danke fürs Bier und die Kippe, hatte auch vorn noch n Platten am Dienstag, quasi Einstand nach nach Maß nach Urlaub, welcome back DKC?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2007)

Moin, *heute* keine lange Strecke, eher so intervallmässig 2h. 

Wie wärs da mal z.B. wieder mit Mimo?  Oder ner Cospudirunde (agra etc.) ?  

Treffpunkt *11:00 Fockeberg* wär mir lieber, weil da hängen grad so viel doofe Rennradler rum..

....ich fahr dann dort mal vorbei und warte einen Moment, ob noch wer kommt. 

Morgen nicht.


----------



## Long John (7. Juli 2007)

gut dann bis gleich. bin wahrscheinlich nicht pünktlich. so 11.15 glaub ich

oben oder was?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Juli 2007)

bei mir wird nix mehr bin eben erst aufgestanden . vllt morgen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Juli 2007)

Hab grad erst nachgesehen.

Morgen wäre aber noch möglich.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Juli 2007)

musste heute Ã¼berraschend arbeiten ... kotz -.- gestern auch ... 
hat mir 25 â¬ trinkgeld gebracht 
aber trotzdem wÃ¤re ich lieber biken gegangen.
na dann bis dienstag! hoffentlich spielt das wetter mit!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juli 2007)

Guten Morgen!

Schade, aber was wäre die Welt ohne Pizza 

Hab mir grad ein Giant Reign 3 06 bestellt. War einfach zu günstig, um es ignorieren zu können. Teile zum Tunen hab ich ja genug zu Hause. Der Rest geht zu Ebay.

Bald hab ich auch ne Gangschaltung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2007)

da musst aber ne menge tunen ...
aber schon ein schicker rahmen!


wer interesse an nem forumstrikot hat. hier schauen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=288079


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juli 2007)

Gabel, Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Trigger für Shimanoschaltwerke, Griffe, Pedalen, Reifen hab ich schon. LX-Kurbel hab ich gleich mitbestellt.
Die Laufräder sind fürs Erste sicher o.k.

Sonst hätte sich das Ganze auch nicht gelohnt. Musste halt auch ein Bisschen aufs Budget schauen. Wird aber sicher ganz anständig.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2007)

solange es ne schaltung hat ^^
hab noch nen 8 fach alivio trigger wenn der dir was nützt


----------



## bikerx01 (11. Juli 2007)

"wir" planen am sonntag (15.7.) mit WET nach halle rüber zu machen und dort per rad die innenstadt, speziell die treppen, kanten, "berge" und abhänge zu erkunden...wer interesse hat kann sich gerne anschließen


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juli 2007)

das höhrt isch nach dört an 
ich nicht trotzdem danke!


----------



## Drop Master (11. Juli 2007)

Hey! komme aus Lützen das is ja nich so weit von Leipzig 


Mfg:Erik


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2007)

wochenende biken?


----------



## TAL (12. Juli 2007)

Also wenn das Wetter halbwegs anständig ist, würde ich eine schöne Runde mitmachen. Aber bitte kein Wettkampftempo!!! War jetzt schon wieder einige Wochen nicht auf Tour.





dkc-live schrieb:


> fährst du mit dem ghost dual slalom?
> da kann man ja gar net mithalten ..



Wie meintest du diese Aussage denn nun? Eine Antwort darauf gab es noch nicht!!!


Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Juli 2007)

TAL schrieb:


> .... Wettkampftempo!!!



samstag 11.00 longjohn und ich (sag ich mal so) ab FOCKEBERG nach Halde Trages incl. Eisdiele Rötha. 
Zeitrahmen sollte m.E. 2-3h sein also nicht ganz das Tempo der vorgestrigen lahmen TDF Etappe....knapp 30er Schnitt...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Juli 2007)

Ich wär' dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerx01 (12. Juli 2007)

TAL schrieb:


> Also wenn das Wetter halbwegs anständig ist, würde ich eine schöne Runde mitmachen. Aber bitte kein Wettkampftempo!!! War jetzt schon wieder einige Wochen nicht auf Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wunderschöne kurbeln und nen traumhafter vorbau


----------



## TAL (12. Juli 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ....knapp 30er Schnitt...



Nee, das ist mir nicht ganz so gemütlich, wie ich es gern hätte 




bikerx01 schrieb:


> wunderschöne kurbeln und nen traumhafter vorbau




Danke danke, hab ich jetzt schon seit 1998!


----------



## bikerx01 (12. Juli 2007)

TAL schrieb:


> Nee, das ist mir nicht ganz so gemütlich, wie ich es gern hätte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe in der zeit 3 syncros vorbauten und 3 race-face kurbeln "verbraucht" 


aber es gibt nix besseres!


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2007)

warum immer so früh 

bin eben erst aufgestanden


----------



## TAL (12. Juli 2007)

bikerx01 schrieb:


> ich habe in der zeit 3 syncros vorbauten und 3 race-face kurbeln "verbraucht"
> 
> 
> aber es gibt nix besseres!




Na das ist aber ein ordentlicher Verschleiß! Bei mir halten die Sachen 1A, trotz vielem Dirt-Einsatz (damals zumindest vor einigen Jahren).


----------



## Long John (12. Juli 2007)

Ja ich sag mal kommt immer auf die Windrichtung drauf an. 
@ CX: Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag 11 Uhr Fockeberg schaffe. Bin morgen(Freitag) von 8 - 23 Uhr auf Arbeit. Werde daher am Sa. ganz schön platt sein. Fahren werd ich am Sa. aber auf jeden Fall.
Aber erst mal aussschlafen und dann gemütlich frühstücken. Ich meld mich noch mal aber zw. 12 und um 1 wär für mich denk ich besser. Ist dir das zu spät?


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Ja ich sag mal kommt immer auf die Windrichtung drauf an.
> @ CX: Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich Samstag 11 Uhr Fockeberg schaffe. Bin morgen(Freitag) von 8 - 23 Uhr auf Arbeit. Werde daher am Sa. ganz schön platt sein. Fahren werd ich am Sa. aber auf jeden Fall.
> Aber erst mal aussschlafen und dann gemütlich frühstücken. Ich meld mich noch mal aber zw. 12 und um 1 wär für mich denk ich besser. Ist dir das zu spät?



du armer  
dienstag hatte ich frei
mittwoch 1630-0400
donnerstag 1700 - 0100
freitag 0900 - 0130 

glaubst du du bist der einzige der platt ist?


----------



## dude2k (13. Juli 2007)

@CX: wenn du mal wieder die laubsäge dabei hast und richtung bienitz unterwegs bist... da gibts nen garstigen ast in der durchfahrt am fuß des wiesentrails der links runter geht. bei deiner größe rasiert er dich sicher auch vom sattel ;-)


----------



## bikerx01 (13. Juli 2007)

TAL schrieb:


> Na das ist aber ein ordentlicher Verschleiß! Bei mir halten die Sachen 1A, trotz vielem Dirt-Einsatz (damals zumindest vor einigen Jahren).



die teile sind auch nicht kaputt gegangen....mir wurden 2 räder mit den teilen drauf geklaut...und jetzt beim 3ten war es richtig schwierig noch gute parts zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> zw. 12 und um 1 wär für mich denk ich besser. Ist dir das zu spät?



War doch DEIN Vorschlag, oder???? Wenn ihr alle ausschlafen wollt:

Wegen mir können wir das auch auf *15 Uhr* verschieben, dann ist mein Tag nicht so zerteilt. Dann kann ich vorher noch meinen Gartenmüll entsorgen. 

Und wegen der Windrichtung mach dir mal keine Sorgen, die ist Südwest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, da fahren wir dann an der Tagebaukante mit Rückenwind hin und müssen dann zurück nur bis Rötha ein bischen im Wind stehen. Wenn wir uns mit der Führungsarbeit abwechseln, ist trotzdem ein 30er Schnitt drin . Oder wir fahren erstmal nach Zwenkau und von da dann rum, wäre etwas mehr km, so 75.



dude2k schrieb:


> @CX: wenn du mal wieder die laubsäge dabei hast ...


Ach da gibts so viel...ich erkläre mich für nicht zuständig für den Bienitz.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2007)

15 uhr klingt super! dann kann ich vorher mein auto bei ebay reinstellen  ^^


----------



## TAL (13. Juli 2007)

bikerx01 schrieb:


> die teile sind auch nicht kaputt gegangen....mir wurden 2 räder mit den teilen drauf geklaut...und jetzt beim 3ten war es richtig schwierig noch gute parts zu bekommen



Na gut, das sind natürlich eher weniger gute Umstände. Also ich hätte bei Diebstahl vor allem Probleme mit den Laufradsätzen. Die schwarzen White Industries Racer RX Nabensätze wird es wohl nirgends mehr geben. Ich war so froh, dass mein Stammhändler da zumindest einen Satz von hatte. Seit Winter 2001 fahre ich damit ohne Probleme...dank guter Einspeicharbeit gab es noch keinerlei Achten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Juli 2007)

O.K. Dann 15 Uhr.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2007)

was seid ihr den fÃ¼r dÃ¶rter wenn ihr nichtmal nen vorbau klein bekommt ...

morgen 15 uhr fockeberg richtung bienitz und kulki???



offtopic:


> Hi
> 
> Willst du immer noch ein Trikot bestellen?
> Bitte sag mir bescheid welche GrÃ¶Ãe und Art du gerne haben wÃ¼rdest.
> ...


http://profile.imageshack.us/user/dkclive


----------



## Long John (14. Juli 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> du armer
> dienstag hatte ich frei
> mittwoch 1630-0400
> donnerstag 1700 - 0100
> ...



Nein Mann, nerv nicht du Freak, ich glaub nicht das man meinen Job mit Pizza ausfahren vergleichen kann.  

Außerdem wollt ich nur damit sagen das ich 11 Uhr nicht schaffe. 
15 Uhr Fockeberg geht klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red-rabbit (14. Juli 2007)

ich würde auch gerne mitkommen..würde mir evtl jemand den weg vom bahnhof (mit strassenbahn geht auch) beschreiben..evtl über icq .. (268-421-690) 

danköö

mfg
red


----------



## dkc-live (14. Juli 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Nein Mann, nerv nicht du Freak, ich glaub nicht das man meinen Job mit Pizza ausfahren vergleichen kann.
> 
> Außerdem wollt ich nur damit sagen das ich 11 Uhr nicht schaffe.
> 15 Uhr Fockeberg geht klar.



mein gott komm mal runter ... ich ha doch gemeint das ich dich verstehn kann   
bist etwas gereizt oder
ich hab damit gemeint , dass ich auch platt bin und nicht soviel möglich ist ...
etwas ungünstig ausggedrückt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Juli 2007)

...kinders beruhigt euch doch! ...
naja, bis morgen beim bdo dann (hoffe ich schaff's zeitlich) - da könnt ihr eure überschüssigen energien abstrampeln - sofern die freundin dazu nicht reicht   !

habe fertig


----------



## dkc-live (16. Juli 2007)

hab die egstern schon mit boxhandschuhen geschlagen ... hat aber zu schnell schlapp gemacht


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Juli 2007)

was isn am WE biketechnisch angesagt?

(alternativ evtl. auch morgen oder freitag abend ne feierabendrunde, so ab ca. 18h auffem fockeberg oder rennbahn scheibenholz)


----------



## dkc-live (18. Juli 2007)

morgen abend wäre gut!
wie wärs mit bdo als treffpunkt und die mädelsrunde aufmischen ^^
ne fockeberg ist schon in ordnung ich wär dabei!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Juli 2007)

@dkc

gut, dann lass uns morgen 18h-18:10h auffem fockeberg treffen... deine händi-nr. hab ich ja, melde mich falls noch was dazwischen kommt
dachte so an 2 std. gepflegten rock'n' roll ;-) strecke sch...egal
bis denne


----------



## Long John (19. Juli 2007)

fahr morgen (Freitag), gg 18 Uhr noch ne Feierabendrunde mit Stefan. kommt wer mit? Fockeberg? 

Samstag fahr ich auch wahrscheinlich aber schon früh um 6. Hat  man mehr vom Tag. Sonntag ist auch geplant.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Juli 2007)

schöne feierabendrunde heut
@longjohn
samstag schon um 6h früh??? sch... die wand an, das is echt früh!!!!!!!!!!
wäre aber unter umständen (vielleicht auch ab 7h?) mit dabei, da ich am WE besuch hab und der samstag schon durchgeplant ist.
sonntag hab ich auch zeit, allerdings erst nachmittags


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Juli 2007)

... und überhaupt: warum macht mir der signatur-heinz immer ein

______________


über meine Signatur ?????????????????????????????
keine sau weiss es, aber geht ja net nur mir so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. Juli 2007)

Ich könnt' kotzen. Gestern war eigentlich Liefertermin für mein Reign. Stattdessen gibts ne Mail, in der steht, dass das Rad nicht lieferbar ist. Zur Krönung bieten die mir gegen Aufpreis ein 07er Modell an, was ich von Anfang an nicht wollte, weil Geo nich so doll. So ein Sauladen.

Woanders könnt' ich es noch bekommen. Ist aber teurer.

Heute geht bei mir nicht, Familienfeier. Morgen um 7 wäre vielleicht machbar. Da ist es auch noch nicht so warm. Sonntag ginge auch.


----------



## Long John (20. Juli 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> schöne feierabendrunde heut
> @longjohn
> samstag schon um 6h früh??? sch... die wand an, das is echt früh!!!!!!!!!!
> wäre aber unter umständen (vielleicht auch ab 7h?) mit dabei, da ich am WE besuch hab und der samstag schon durchgeplant ist.
> sonntag hab ich auch zeit, allerdings erst nachmittags



Na da,.................... Ist ja doch ne rege Beteiligung an Frühsport und Bettflucht zu erkennen.

Erst um 7 Uhr du Weichei, da sind wir doch schon 50km unterwegs  . Aber passt trotzdem. Ich hab das quasi grad gecheckt mit meinen Compagnon. Geht also klar!!! 

7, in Worten: SIEBEN; UHR Früh uff de Fockebersch, dann Richtung Oberholz als Vorschlag.

 M.R. kommscht a mit?

Bitte um Bestätigung zwecks Verkürzung der Wartezeiten. (Geile Sch.....)


----------



## Long John (20. Juli 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ... und überhaupt: warum macht mir der signatur-heinz immer ein
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



weil der Signatur - Heinz 

1. ein Heinz ist !!!! ,  und 
2. auch sonst so noch ne Beschäftigung braucht

Und außerdem, was denkst du darüber nach??? Hast du zuviel getrunken oder was?


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juli 2007)

ich finde den heinz der sterne macht viel schlimmer einmal 
läßt er scheiße stehen
und einmal  macht er die ******* zu sternen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. Juli 2007)

@longjohn
ne, wird morgen früh nix... hab besuch und wir ham grad beschlossen heut abend ne dezente formatierung aller partituren durchzuführen *mussauchmalwiedersein*

sonntag nachm. dannn gerne


----------



## Long John (20. Juli 2007)

na dann Sonntag cu


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. Juli 2007)

Also morgen nich um 7. Wäre dabei gewesen.
Dann am Sonntag?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juli 2007)

Wie sieht es denn heute Nachmitttag aus?

15 Uhr oder 16 Uhr?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2007)

vor dienstag wird das wohl nix mehr ^^
@ moe stefan hat blut geleckt ^^
er kommt jetzt auch dientags mit  bald knacken wir die 20


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Juli 2007)

ne, mir war heut nich nach MTB... 

@dkc
gut, dann nimm ihn mit am di.
habe euch gestern abend aussem auto raus gesehen - ihr wart zu dritt oder viert - wo ging die tour denn hin?


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2007)

hafen-halde-binietz
mein wg genosse in freiberg wollte mal mittouren.
war nur ne langsame runde


----------



## Verhüterli (24. Juli 2007)

So liebe Gemeinde wünscht uns Glück für Wetter,Body & Soul! Morgen früh gehts los Leipzig - Usedom. Ich freu mich schon  und bin abissl aufgeregt machen wir schlieslich auch nicht jeden Tag. Der Hänger den ich da hoch ziehe hat bestimmt ein Gewicht von ner halben Tonne und was unsere Bikes angeht sieht das zur Zeit ein bisschen Gewöhnungsbedürftig aus mit 26x1,4".
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hatte euch ja mal berichtet das ich das Fahrrad meinerFreundin umbaue! bis auf die Gabel und die Kurbel bin damit auch fertig. 
 Also viel Spass euch allen vielleicht sehen wir uns ja mal zu einer kleinen Runde bis in 14 Tagen


----------



## Long John (24. Juli 2007)

Viel Spass und gute Fahrt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. Juli 2007)

auch viel spass + gute fahrt von mir ... obwohl ich ja eher leipzig-gardasee empfehlen würde  

tja, aus altbekannten gründen isses bei mir heut WIEDER MAL nix mit bdo geworden; hoffe ihr hattet euern spass

bis zum näxten mal


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juli 2007)

morgen ne 1830 fockeberg runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. Juli 2007)

Wäre machbar.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. Juli 2007)

@dkc 
könnte auch schon um 18:15h ... bin um diese uhrzeit dann auffem fockebersch oben

bis denne

(longjohn evtl. noch ?)


----------



## Long John (25. Juli 2007)

Ja doch nur; das ist Eure gute Idee. 1830 col de focke. bis denn dann. Kollesche kommt och globsch zumindest.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juli 2007)

ich bin zwischen 15 und 30 oben!


----------



## wildbiker (26. Juli 2007)

heute mal wieder nach nem Jahr aufm Fockebergsch gewesen... Geile Aussicht übrigens. Mal nen paar Ausschnitte... 
















des 70-300mm is super..


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Juli 2007)

wildbiker schrieb:


> des 70-300mm is super..




 

Ab sofort sind meine Vorhänge permanent geschlossen!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juli 2007)

morgen 1800 brandenburger brücke! mimo runde!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Juli 2007)

...kurze datumspräzisierung: 
*HEUTE* 18 UHR brandenburger brücke... bis dann !


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juli 2007)

Bin dann da.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Juli 2007)

schöne runde heut abend  

...fahre morgen falls das wetter nicht zu schlecht wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch...entscheidet sich aber dann kurzfristig ...sonst noch jemand?

(longjohn, was macht der huf?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (28. Juli 2007)

Ich muss derzeit Antibiotika schlucken, lecker! Geht aber eigentlich schon wieder. Das Wetter heut ist ja nun nichts gerade für Sonnenfahrer. Fährst du heut noch, oder morgen?
Wie wars gestern?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Juli 2007)

kann mich bei dem wetter nicht motivieren - mal schaun wie's morgen wird 

war schön viel mimo, und noch weiter raus (gewinneberg etc.), warn dann knapp 50km


----------



## dkc-live (30. Juli 2007)

niemand bock na dann nicht


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. Juli 2007)

nö, heut war keine chance bei mir, morgen wirds auch nix mit bdo werden

vielleicht ab mi. wieder, je nachdem... 

ach ja - dkc: hab am sonntag abend ne family mit exakt deinem rad (in der dezent gehaltenen end-80er anfang-90er farbgebung) auffem dach (und noch 2 andre bikes) durch LE fahren sehn


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> nö, heut war keine chance bei mir, morgen wirds auch nix mit bdo werden
> 
> vielleicht ab mi. wieder, je nachdem...
> 
> ach ja - dkc: hab am sonntag abend ne family mit exakt deinem rad (in der dezent gehaltenen end-80er anfang-90er farbgebung) auffem dach (und noch 2 andre bikes) durch LE fahren sehn



kann auch ein altes model sein! da war gelb unten und grün oben  
wir wollen man nicht vorschnell urteilen p


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2007)

Wird bei mir heute auch nix.


----------



## dude2k (31. Juli 2007)

Hi zusammen, 

einem Kollegen von mir wurde letztes wochenende sein Bike aus dem Keller geklaut, samt Helm und Ausrüstung - Alles weg!

Für jeden Hinweis der zur Wiederfindung des Rades dienlich ist, ist er bereit 100,00 EUR zu zahlen.

Der Kenner sieht sofort, dass es nichts aus dem Baumarkt war:

Rahmen NOX eclipse 21'' schwarz glänzend,
Gabel Steinbach silber ungefedert,
Anbauteile Ritchey WCS (Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstange, Hörnchen, Steuersatz),
Komponenten Shimano Deore, LX und XT,
Reifen dünne Slicks (ohne Profil),
Sattel Selle Italia SLR TT,
Pedale Shimano Klickpedale,
Flaschenhalter tune carbon Wasserträger,
Felgen Mavic XC 717,
Speichen Messerspeichen (hinten 32, vorn 28),
Naben Shimano XT hinten, tune MIG 70 vorn

Hier ein Bild vom Esel:


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2007)

Ich würde ja die Augen offenhalten, da ich selbst vor ein paar Wochen Opfer so einer Bande geworden bin. Auch ausm Keller. Miese Ratten!

Es wäre allerdings dienlich, wenn man wüßte in welchem Stadtteil der Kollege wohnt.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2007)

ich tippe auf den leipziger osten ... 

ist deine schüssel endlich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2007)

Nein!

Die Hermes****** haben das Paket letzte Woche nicht abgeholt. Heute hat es aber geklappt. Hab jetzt auch die Paketnummer. Rechnungsdatum war der 27. 7. So ein Sauladen. Und dafÃ¼r wollen die 50 â¬. Nie wieder Hermes. Hat jetzt schon das zweite Mal nicht richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Salera (1. August 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Es wäre allerdings dienlich, wenn man wüßte in welchem Stadtteil der Kollege wohnt.



Der Kollege (also ich) wohnt in der Südvorstadt....


----------



## dkc-live (1. August 2007)

ich habs dir zzu hermes gesagt ... kannste nur hoffen das dein rad in einem stück ankommt

ups will 49 und liefert in einem tag


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. August 2007)

Heute 8.45 kam Hermes der Götterbote und führte den Propheten in miene heiligen Hallen.

Ich hab ihm gleich neue Schuhe geschenkt.

Werde ihn auf jedenfall heute schonmal ordentlich rannehmen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. August 2007)

So! Erste Probefahrt absolviert. Und es hat natürlich gleich geschifft wie Sau.

Langsam zieht die Bremse und die Gabel ist nicht mehr so bockig. Macht höllisch Spaß. Fährt sich leichter als es ist und Wippen ist mir nicht unangenehm aufgefallen. Trotzdem schön sensibel. Auch das angeblich niedrige Tretlager ist mir nicht negativ aufgefallen. Bin nirgendwo hängengeblieben, auch an dicken Baumstämmen nicht. Hab aber auch kein großes Blatt. Läßt sich auch sehr gut beschleunigen.
Einfach nur genial. Ist jeden Cent wert.

Nur der Ralph am Hinterrad mag es halt nich wenn es nass wird. Wird aber bald geändert.


----------



## Long John (2. August 2007)

Zeig mal,
Fahr am WE mal wieder ne Runde, wahrscheinlich Sa. evtl. Steinbrüche. jmd. Lust???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2007)

ich hätte lust! so gegen 1100 start?

dein tretlager ist auch wesentlich höher .. durch das mehr an federweg hinten!
ich tippe mal auf 5-6 cm + den platz den du durch deine kurbel bekommst!
schon haste 8 cm mehr höhe als ich ... da würde ich auch drüber kommen ...
man könnte natürlich springen aber ich habe keinen bock den sprung zu verkaggen und mich oder mein material zu zerbrechen -.- sorry das ist mir so ein baumstamm nicht wert.. um drüber zu posen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2007)

Da ist es.





11 Uhr wäre gut.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2007)

rofl die 180er scheiben udn der vorbau sehen ja verloren aus 

aber sonst ganz schick! da das ein freireiter ist musst du den sattel weiter runter machen  sonst wirst du hier gelynscht.

ich hab auch bald neue teile mit denen ich posen kann  ( mein x9 hängt nämlich permanent beim schalten - immerschön den schaltzug am cableguide fetten!)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2007)

180er Scheibe ist doch o.k. Hintern die 160er werde ich allerdings tauschen, wenn sie nicht reicht.

Den Vorbau hatte ich da. Der passt einfach besser als der 80er von Cannondale, der obendrein auch noch bleischwer ist. Außerdem war mir der FSA Lenker zu schmal. 630 mm ist bei dem Bike ein Witz. Hatte aber noch nen Hussefelt, den ich mir schonmal passend gekürzt hatte. Über kurz oder lang kommt eh Syntace oder Easton drann.

Der Sattel sieht nur so hoch aus, weil das Sitzrohr nur 43 cm lang ist.

Wollt jetzt noch ne Runde drehen. Mitkommen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2007)

Den Ralph hab ich gleich wieder geext. 3 Minuten unterwegs- 60 cm Kante- Durchschlag- Pffffff... So ein Drecksding. Jetzt ist erstmal Fat Albert mit Nokian DH Schlauch drauf.


Ginge am SA auch so gegen 12.
Hab grad ne Mail bekommen, dass ne Bestellung versendet wurde. Die Post kommt meistens bis 11.45.
Wenn ich nich da bin kann ich die Sachen erst Montag von der Post abholen.


----------



## Long John (3. August 2007)

geil. Fährt sich bestimmt so, wie man auf einen Sofa sitzt. 12 Uhr ist okay. eher geht nicht. (Frühstück,und so) Fockeberg?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2007)

Sofa würde ich es nicht nennen, aber das find ich eher positiv. Ist ja ein Sportgerät.

Fockeberg 12 Uhr ist o.k.


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2007)

fockeberg um 12 ist top! muss aber 16 uhr wieder zu hause sein möglich?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2007)

Klappt bestimmt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. August 2007)

...hier noch ein paar bilder von heute... bei bedarf gebt per pm bescheid, dann schick ich die euch in top quali


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. August 2007)

...vorher vergessen: 
wie siehts denn am morgigen sonntag mit ner ausfahrt aus?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2007)

Bei mir ginge es erst am Nachmittag.

So ab 14.00 Uhr.


----------



## Long John (4. August 2007)

Sry, das heut nicht geklappt hat. Wäre gern dabei gewesen. Morgen fahr ich bestimmt. Absprache hier. Rechner geht wieder. Computer sind eben auch nur Menschen. Wars schön?


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2007)

morgen 1400 fockemountain???

btw:




ich pose mal ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2007)

Find ich ja mal XT-reme schick.

Aber morgen schon dran!

14.00 Uhr Fockeberg geht klar.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. August 2007)

...komme grad heim... oha - schwerer seegang ;-) 
gottseidank erst 14h morgen; bin selbstverständlich dabei!
route entscheiden wir dann auffem "col de la focke" kurzfristig, longjohn kommscht au mit?!?


----------



## rc-honk (5. August 2007)

ihr fahrt hier in L.E so rum und in der umgebung?
ich fahr ja auch aber jeden tag so mindestens 30 km
nur mein bike is glaubig nich ganz auf der höhe mit euren bikes


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2007)

komm doch einfach mit technik ist egal ^^
hauptsache du kannst fahren und hast nen helm! einfach 1400 uhr auf dem fockeberg sein! der zwischen der wundt und fockestraße


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2007)

Hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Tube Sekundenkleber oder was Stärkeres? Vielleicht auch nen Torx der in ne 2er Inbus Schraube passt?

Der Monteur hat die Bremsbelaghalteschraube zu fest angezogen und auch noch mit Loctite gesichert. Wollte gestern die Beläge abschleifen und hab dann den Schraubenkopf rundgedreht. Hinten hab ich die Schraube mit Brunox und viel Gefühl losbekommen. Aber da wusste ich auch schon Bescheid.
Wollte jetzt nen Inbus reinkleben und hoffen, dass der Kleber hält. Vielleicht geht es aber auch mit nem Torx. Der greift ja besser.
Sonst bleibt nur noch aufbohren.

@dkc

Brauchst Du den 8er Inbus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2007)

ich hab nen feinmechaniker torx. aber da blutet mir das herz wenn der an ner inbus vergewaltigt wird!
bei mir war der schlüssel rund! krue erstmal einen inbus schlüssel um 2-3 mm und dann schau weiter!

ne brauch den inbus nich will selber einen loswerden ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2007)

Dummerweise passt der 2er nicht (mehr) und der 2,5er ist zu groß.

Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit Loctite.


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2007)

nimm den superglue aus baumarkt! spotbillig und klebt bombenfest. hab mal zwei schlitzschraubendreher an den spitzen verklebt! die haben zusammengehalten !


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2007)

Danke!

Gibt es dann leider erst am Montag.

Bis dann.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. August 2007)

hier noch die bilder...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. August 2007)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. August 2007)

Da quält man sich diese Schotterpiste hoch und dann sieht das aus wie ne harmlose Forstautobahn.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. August 2007)

tja, so isses halt; die abfahrt zumindest hat aber gerockt ))


----------



## dkc-live (5. August 2007)

*hüstel*
ihr hättet mal sagen können das mein trikot immer hochrutscht...
man sieht ja meine h&m unterwäsche   
naja ...
irgendwie sieht mein radl auch recht klein aus ... und ich machen nen buckel. naja ...


sachmal ist dein raid endlich da?


----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. August 2007)

Na wie finde ich denn das? Um ein Haar hätten wir uns wohl getroffen 
...beim pause machen  -ich bin, bis dahin, lang nicht mehr gefahren. Wenn es bei mir mit der Ausdauer besser ist, fahre ich auch mal wieder mit-es hat doch Spaß gemacht  ...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. August 2007)

So, melde mich zurück. 

Da mit der Ausdauer muss ich auch noch verbessern, am Mt. Altissimo fuhr son junger Ösi Kreise um mich und am Mt. Matajur konnte ich eine Gruppe rennradelnder Rentner nicht abhängen. Schmach. 

Aber insbesondere die 1500hm RUNTER den 666 haben (wörtlich) gerockt.

Bis Dienstag!


----------



## Mezzo_LE (6. August 2007)

uiui ^^ na das will was heißen (zumindest für mich )


----------



## Long John (6. August 2007)

Ja ja tolle fotos übrigens @David: Dein Trikot rutscht immer Hoch , dein Rad sieht so klein aus und man kann deine H&M UNTERHOSEN sehen. Achso und n Buckel machst du auch noch. "Kicher"


Fährt jmd. heut noch?? 18 Uhr Focke??


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2007)

sorry musste basteln ...
hab mir heute im bdo bremszüge gekauft ... dachte da wären 2 drinne da man 2 endstücke gesehen hat ... dem war nicht so -.- naja jetzt hab ich hinten nen teflonbeschichteten und vorne ne 0815 shimano ...

auf jedenfall ist das neue xt geil


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. August 2007)

@cx
man, du hast ein leben - hätt ich auch gern unter die stollen genommen  


@dkc
also die stylepolizei sagt: dat sieht ja gänzlich furchtbar aus  
mach dich ma locker + selbstbewusster 
UND VOR ALLEM: sch... mal auf die optik!!!!!!! is doch völlig wurscht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verhüterli (6. August 2007)

Wir sind auch schon eine weile wieder da und ich glaube wir sahen hier und da auch echt übel aus, nicht nur von der Ausdauer her. Am schlimmsten sahen wir aus als uns alle Papiere + Geld gestohlen wurden . So war unsere Tour schon am 5.tag gelaufen ! Wir hatten gerade so 360km weg und wären fast an der See gewesen. Aber es war trotzdem schön (anstrengend). Vor allem soll ich viele Grüße vom Weinachtsmann ausrichten






PS: War heute bei Little John, die haben gerade Schuhe im Angebot. Diesmal auch bis Gr.48. z.B.http://www.bikedress.de/product_info.php/info/p16254_Diadora-Caymano.html/conv/froogle für 25 uva. von 25-40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2007)

schon *s*******..
durch den ort bin ich damals auch

@moe
war doch nur spaß ^^
aber wenn die mir vom bdo schon schaltzüge für 6.90 verkaufen dann doch bitte 2 ... jedenfalls wenn ich danach frage ...


ot: diese ver*f*ickte forumssicherung, immer muss man die s*c*heiße umgehen, dass nervt gewaltig


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2007)

die videos
http://www.lukasstoeckli.ch/dynamic/page.asp?seiid=141


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2007)

so!
eurobike ist mir zu teuer selbst bei 9 leuten kostet die fahrt 50 â¬ pro person...
eindeutig zu teuer
15.8.2007
Fichtelbergstour!
Morgens mit Sachsentiket hin und abends wieder zurÃ¼ck!
Kosten 30 â¬ fÃ¼r das Zugticket (reicht fÃ¼r 5 mann) -> 6 â¬ fÃ¼r jeden + 4.50 fÃ¼r die fahrrÃ¤der = 10â¬
Route wird noch geplant.
18.8.2008
Brockentour:
Morgens mit Wochenendtiket hin und abends zurÃ¼ck, dass selbe wie bei der Fichtelbergstour


Teilt mir bitte mit wenn ihr mitkommen wollt. danke!


----------



## rc-honk (8. August 2007)

ok ähm ich würd auch mal mitkommen brauch aber erst ne neue felge un ähm nen helm hab ich nicht
und bin nicht sicher ob ich mit meinem hardrock sport mit machen kann zwecks gabel usw!???


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2007)

meine freundin kommt mit ^^, dein rad wird schon nicht zerbrechen.
ich brauche definitive zusagen, sonst afhr ich mit dem auto (wird dann billiger für mich). und welche tour!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. August 2007)

Ich sag für beide zu.


----------



## rc-honk (9. August 2007)

was für touren?
wohin?wie weit?
und wegen helm ich fahr immer ohne helm!
meine felge ist kaputt und ich brauch ne neue little john hat aber keine un kann auch keine bestellen!!??-.-


----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2007)

tja ohne helm wird das wohl nix ... ich hab nicht vor nen zermatschten kopf von nem anfänger zu sehen. da du die trails nicht kennst ist das zu gefährlich!

safty first!


----------



## _booze_ (10. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> safty first!


ne...grammar first


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2007)

selten so gelacht!

ich weiß wo dein haus wohnt alder! ich mach dich messer!


----------



## cxfahrer (10. August 2007)

Hey Safty  ,fährst du morgen mit ne Runde ins Oberholz? So um 10 ab Fockeberg, wenns nicht zu heftig regnet?


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2007)

ka bin da oder nicht


----------



## Long John (10. August 2007)

mach ma messer alda, bis morgen 1000.


----------



## dkc-live (10. August 2007)

jo wenn ich der polizei entkomme nachdem ich booze gemessert habe bin ich dabei


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. August 2007)

Bin auch da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _booze_ (11. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> jo wenn ich der polizei entkomme nachdem ich booze gemessert habe bin ich dabei


du boon mich messern...friss was aus meiner noob-****-off-cannon...


----------



## Long John (11. August 2007)

Ich sag jetzt mal bis auf weiteres ab. Das Wetter ist schuld, zu nass draussen. Außerdem war ich gestern trinken. Muss jetzt erst mal weiterausnüchternschlafen. SRY


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2007)

BÄH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Am Vormittag Übergang von leichtem Regen zu heftigen Regenschauern"....

heut spätnachmittag vielleicht? Vielleicht fahr ich dann allein mal los, wenns mal grad nicht regnet.


----------



## rc-honk (11. August 2007)

hm gut wenn ohne helm nix geht schade
muss ich mir mal nen helm besorgen!aber esrst mal brauch ich eine neue felge!-.-
un ein anfänger bin ich sicher nicht!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. August 2007)

Jepp!

Wetter ist echt besch...

Vielleicht wird es ja morgen besser.


----------



## dkc-live (11. August 2007)

wollt schon sagen, dass ich nicht mitkomen! solange ich den faltenbald nicht repariert habe, möchte ich meiner lefty nicht noch so einer schlammschlacht aussetzten! die läuft jetzt schon komisch!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2007)

SSP? War mal wieder im Bienitz.


----------



## dkc-live (11. August 2007)

mein singlespeeder ist in den niederlanden mit 12 cm sattelüberhöhung und 3 zu 1 unterwegs ^^

binietz war ich gestern erst ... scheiß schlammschlacht!


----------



## cxfahrer (11. August 2007)

Dann vllt. Rennrad? Morgen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. August 2007)

So schlammig war's doch nicht.

Rennrad hab' ich nich.

Hätte aber nichts gegen ein "Bisschen" Schlamm und Rutscherei auszusetzen.

Ich hoffe mal, dass dein Lefty-Gummi bis Mittwoch da ist. Am Fichtelberg soll es nämlich schiffen. Windig, Wasser von oben und nur 12-17 Grad. Also Regenklamotten und genug Geld für warmen Kaffee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. August 2007)

******* das wetter??? wir wären ja sowiso nur zu 3.
wollen wir die fichtelberg tour verschieben, wenn das wetter zu beschissen ist?
schulle würde nämlich auch mitkommen!


----------



## dkc-live (11. August 2007)

******* das wetter??? wir wären ja sowiso nur zu 3.
wollen wir die fichtelberg tour verschieben, wenn das wetter zu beschissen ist?
schulle würde nämlich auch mitkommen!


wie gesagt mein ssp ist gerade in den niederlanden unterwegs ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. August 2007)

Wetter wär mir Wurscht. Und Fichtel auch. Hauptsache Berg.

Gibt doch Regenjacken und Reifen mit Profil. Und ein Waschbecken wird sich doch auch irgendwo finden.


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2007)

ich bin 1500 aufm fockemountain! mit freundin!


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2007)

jo! mein tour war heute nach 10 km zuende! hab mich auf den po gesetzt. setzt schmerzt mein rücken! mal schauen obs morgen weg ist!


----------



## Long John (12. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so!
> eurobike ist mir zu teuer selbst bei 9 leuten kostet die fahrt 50  pro person...
> eindeutig zu teuer
> 15.8.2007
> ...




Könnte am 18. evtl. mitkommen zum Brocken. Haste du denn ne Karte bzw. ne Strecke, damit man ne Runde fahren kann? Oder vielleicht gibts ja noch Alternativen zum Brocken. 
Kommt CX auch mit?
Wieviel Uhr fährt der Zug und wann sind wir wieder in LE. 
Als Alternative zúm Brocken ja vielleicht ne Runde ins Burgenland bei Kohren- Sahlis. Weil ist auch näher wie der Brocken. Dafür natürlich nicht so hoch. 

Oder Ihr macht die Fichtelberg Runde nochmal und baut einfach die Strecke aus. Warum nicht nochmal dahin, wenns da rockt lässt sich die Sache doch einfach dann erweitern. Da muss man nicht nochmal am Brocken nach neuen Strecken suchen.


----------



## dkc-live (12. August 2007)

wenn du nicht den  ganzen tag zeit hast sag einfach von wan bis wann! die geplante tour (muss noch karte kaufen) hat 40 km und 1000 hm!
siehe hier
BHF Ilsenburg/Drei Annen Hohne/Glashüttenweg/Ahrensklint /Pfarrstieg (technisch)/Schierke/Brockenstrasse/Brocken/Plattenweg/Heinrich Heine Weg/Ilsefälle (Trail )/BHF Ilsenburg

zug / bus (bus kann man vllt weglassen nur 10 min)
5.51 -  9.02
7.05 - 9.51  (mein favo)
7.51 - 11.02

dann 5 std radln und gegen 19 uhr zu hause
war jedenfalls mein plan !


----------



## cxfahrer (12. August 2007)

Ne ich nicht mit. 
Überlege immer noch ob ich in Schierke am 25.8. mitfahrn soll...ist so weit....und tags drauf Jena mit Jens...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. August 2007)

Dann hab ich ja heute nix verpasst. War schon blöd, dass ich erst so gegen 4 wieder reingeschaut hab. Hoffentlich ist es nich so schlimm.

Der 7.05er Zug ist sicher die beste Wahl. 

Wie sieht es denn jetzt am Mittwoch aus? Wie gesagt, ich fahr auch wenns regnet. Beim Mountainbiken darf/ muss es auch mal drecksch werden. Man kann ja Wechselsachen für die Rückfahrt mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2007)

ich denk mal mittwoch sollte noch klar gehen!
werde noch die genauen verbindungen morgen posten!


----------



## Long John (13. August 2007)

Aha


----------



## dkc-live (13. August 2007)

Mitwoch geht es 7:17 am hauptbahnhof los!
ankunft ist 10:17!
zielort breitenbrunn!
geschätze 12 km luftlinie bis zum fichtelberg! ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. August 2007)

Breitenbrunn!

Da werden Erinnerungen wach.


----------



## Salazar (13. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die geplante tour (muss noch karte kaufen) hat 40 km und 1000 hm!
> siehe hier
> BHF Ilsenburg/Drei Annen Hohne/Glashüttenweg/Ahrensklint /Pfarrstieg (technisch)/Schierke/Brockenstrasse/Brocken/Plattenweg/Heinrich Heine Weg/Ilsefälle (Trail )/BHF Ilsenburg



Ich mische mich da mal ein... War neulich auch mit 2 Kumpels im Harz und sind den Heinrich Heine Weg gefahren... Hatten auch ne Tourenbeschreibung wo was von "flowiger Trail" stand - vergiss' es. Der ist total mit Steinen verblockt und man hängt nur auf der Bremse - Speed machen ist nicht wirklich drin. Wollte ich nur mal sagen, nicht, dass du dir da zu viel von versprichst . Ansonsten ist der Harz super - können wir Flachlandfahrer mal Höhenmeter machen.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Breitenbrunn!
> 
> Da werden Erinnerungen wach.



ich war das auf zivilehrgang    

das letzte loch ist das ... 1 plus, dann ist schluss ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. August 2007)

Dort oben auf dem Rabenberg ist das Landesleistungszentrum.

Mind. 3 mal im Jahr eine Woche 8 h am Tag Quälerei und kein Weg raus. Nichtmal bis zum Plus sind wir da gekommen.


----------



## dkc-live (14. August 2007)

mein zivi lehrgang war schlimmer!
10 tage 8 std hohles gequatsche...


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2007)

breitenbrunn -> fichtelberg -> oberwiesental -> 30 km -> 930 hm! scheiß asphalt und schotteransteige (14-20%)-> 2 geile abfahrten! bilder poste ich mal später!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 2 geile abfahrten! QUOTE]
> 
> Für die ganze Schinderei aber leider zu kurz.
> 
> Hat mir aber trotzdem sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## morph027 (16. August 2007)

Mal was anders...

Hat zufällig jemand ne Magura-Leitung rumfliegen (Für HS33)? Bräuchte c.a 1,20m, gern auch Stahlflex. Und ein Entlüftungskit mal zum leihen wäre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2007)

Sorry! Kann Dir nicht helfen.


So dkc!

Morgen 7.05 ? Wieder Hauptbahnhof?


----------



## dkc-live (17. August 2007)

wer mit kommen will ist spätestens 630 am gleis 8 hauptbahnhof! der zug geht 7.05! wir müssen dann aber noch die karten kaufen!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2007)

Bis morgen!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2007)

Viel Spaß euch!

 Ich schlaf lieber aus und warte auf anderweitige Tourvorschläge.


----------



## Long John (17. August 2007)

z.Bsp?? Was ist mit Dresden? Arne und Konsorten sind bestimmt auch da. Ist ja immerhin Erster bei der laufenden Wertung zum Cap der Angst 2007. Wollt mit Basti evtl. mit n Zug hin. Marco kann nicht bzw. nur hier in LE auf ne Homespot Runde.
 Ich hätte ja schon Bock auf ne Geile Runde in der DD Heide. Die Veranstaltung würde ich mir nur am Rande kurz angucken wollen und dann wieder heim. Wie siehts aus? Spritgeld wird geteilt.

Andere Tourvorschläge sind aber auch willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2007)

Runde in der DDheide ist ok. Zugucken auch.

Wann wolltet ihr los ? Ich kann erst ab mittag (so 13:00). In mein Auto passen nur zwei Bikes. Bahn dauert mir zu lang. Ruf mich an  null 17935 elf 240!


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2007)

Andreas, hier der Link zum Dresdner Forum. Da sind auch Bilder vom Event bei.


----------



## Long John (19. August 2007)

super, danke. War echt geil im Dresdner Fahrradzirkus. Das war schön, das wird wieder schön sein, das muss öfters gemacht werden. 

Vielleicht nachher ne Runde, Richtung Wallendorfer See?? Muss noch kurz abklären mit Stefan wann der Zeit hat. Ansonsten so 13 Uhr Rennbahn?

Änderungen vorbehalten. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2007)

ihr habt was verpasst!
1600 Höhenmeter!
70 km
6 Std im Sattel
6% Durchschnittliche Steigung
27% Maximale Steigung

und das Wichtigste! *Alle geilen* Trails waren bergab und das waren mehrere Kilometer!

mal ein paar Fotos um euch den Mund für die nächste Tour wässrig zu machen!


 

 

 

 




 

 

 







 



war alles mit etwas technischen können fahrbar! am ende gings immer besser!

hier der Beweis


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. August 2007)

war letzte woche auch ein bischen radeln...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406230/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/71907

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406229/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/71907

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406228/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/71907

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406227/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/71907

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/406226/cat/500/perpage/12/sort/4/ppuser/71907


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2007)

ach is doch nix gegen den brocken ^^ aber schon geil!

@m.r. 
ich hab ne wesentlich härtere route vom brocken runter gefunden! die macht dem pfarrsteig konkurenz! nächsten monat nochmal die tour ^^???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. August 2007)

Da wär ich dabei!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2007)

@dkc: Beweis wofür? Daß ihr es DOCH nicht fahren konntet ? Oder was sehe ich auf dem Video? Hmmmm....






Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> war letzte woche auch ein bischen radeln...


 
Ahh..Samnaun..wie ist es denn da? Alles gaaaanz billig?


----------



## Long John (20. August 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @dkc: Beweis wofür? Daß ihr es DOCH nicht fahren konntet ? Oder was sehe ich auf dem Video? Hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh..Samnaun..wie ist es denn da? Alles gaaaanz billig?



@CX: Ich weiß auch nicht was er meint. Die Forstautobahnen auf den Photos sehen aber nicht schlecht aus. 

@Moe: Fast wie Daheim oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2007)

lol forstautobahn ^^
naja der speicher war voll die lustige stelle ist nicht drauf ... besser ein kurzes video als keins!

ich würde mal den 22.9 als nächsten termin festlegen!

ob ich nach jena mitkann stellt sich morgen raus! mal sehen!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. August 2007)

@cx
hm, da kannste halt zollfrei einkaufen... bin aber nur einmal direkt nach samnaun runter, und dann gleich (faul wie man nun mal ist) mit der bahn wieder hoch  
... genächtigt haben wir in austria (angenehme sommerpreise!), deshalb kann ich zum ch-preisniveau nix sagen

@longjohn
ohja, aber nur fast... meine vorderraddisc ist dort täglich mehrmals den hitzetod gestorben... WAR EINFACH NUR GENIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

...man sieht sich denke ich nächste woche am di. beim bdo... fahre diese woche vielleicht nochmal weg...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. August 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @dkc: Beweis wofür? Daß ihr es DOCH nicht fahren konntet ? Oder was sehe ich auf dem Video? Hmmmm....



An dieser Stelle muss ich selbstkritisch meine eigene Fehleinschätzung des Terrains eingestehen. War aber die Ausnahme.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. August 2007)

und nun noch ganz speziell was für dkc:

... so kommen findige marketing-spezialisten aus dem land der begrenzten unmöglichkeiten auf die namen ihrer bikes. 

ok ok, nicht ganz - aber dass aus einem "tsch" bei den bekl*ppten amis ein "c" wird ist ja klar


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2007)

mein neuer flatbar hat 71 cm breite ... ich glaub das muss ich kürzen ^^


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2007)

morgen 23.8 1800 uhr fockemountain!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. August 2007)

ja, ******** - stand heut auffer autobahn im stau, deshalb fiel bdo aus...
*ABER*: werde mir morgen abend (sofern trocken von oben) gepflegt eine dosis mimo geben - falls jemand mit will: 18h brandenburger brücke


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. August 2007)

Ich hätte schon Bock. Mimo wäre mal wieder schön. Leider ohne Fully :-(

Melde mich aber nochmal hier, obs klappt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. August 2007)

Ich wäre dann 1800 an der Brücke.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. August 2007)

gut, bis gleich dann!


----------



## Long John (29. August 2007)

Moinsen zusammen. Wollte am WE mal wieder in die Steinbrüche. Kommt jmd. mit?
Ansonsten hätte ich morgen noch Bock auf ne Feierabendrunde. Wenn da wer Bedarf hat ist er auch da gerne herzlich eingeladen.
Als denn bis denn dann.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. August 2007)

...schön wars heut'!

@longjohn
kommendes wochenende und dann bis nächste woche einschl. mittwoch bin ich nicht hier

morgen abend gerne, bin allerdings morgen nachmittag noch unterwegs - lass uns einfach morgen mal kurzfristig smsen


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2007)

muss leider viel zu oft arbeiten -.-


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> muss leider viel zu oft arbeiten -.-


 
...dann wünsche ich Dir schon jetzt viel Spass und Erfolg im späteren Beruf!


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2007)

jaja ^^ die woche habe ich 55 std und nächste 45 std ... das macht doch keinen spaß . ich bin jung und brauchse das geld ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. August 2007)

Heute so gegen 1800? Fockeberg, Rennbahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (30. August 2007)

wenn dann focke? oder 18 Uhr klingt ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. August 2007)

Ok!

Fockeberg 1800.

Wenn Moe das nicht schafft, von mir aus auch etwas später.

Wenn nicht nochmal was kommt, bin ich 1800 da.


----------



## Long John (30. August 2007)

ok


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. August 2007)

hier die bilder der heutigen runde "bienitz intensiv" 
(auch wenn kein einziges bild vom bienitz selbst dabei ist ;-)

longjohn ich brenn dir wie gewünscht die cd... wenns mir zeitlich reicht schmeiss ich dir die dann gleich morgen in der mittagspause noch in den briefkasten

ansonsten bis näxte woche


----------



## Long John (30. August 2007)

Mensch, du bist ja unglaublich. Danke schon mal im voraus. Übrigens hübsches Fahrrad nochmal.
Bienitz "unentspannt" hat schon was, auf jeden Fall. Ansonsten gute Fahrt. 

ps:   In der Stadt nicht über 100 fahren.
pss:  Es werden übrigens noch Tourenvorschläge fürs WE angenommen. Es sei denn es gießt wie aus Kannen.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2007)

Morgen? Nachmittags zwischen zwei Schauern?

Mein Serotta hat jetzt wieder Geländereifen und will rasen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. August 2007)

da guckt man grad mal nur so rein, und der herr cx ist anwesend - wo warste denn die letzten tage... etwa schon wieder am gardasee?!?!


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2007)

Cospudner See. 

Ich brauch da irgendwie ein Kontrastprogramm zum Radeln.


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2007)

08 er xt du poser 
am wochende versuche ich nochmal mitzukommen samstag wäre cool

geile ausstattung 

nur die bremsen kann ich nicht erkennen!. sieht aber aus wie ne juicy (bähh)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. August 2007)

1. ist eine Juicy nich bähh und 2. ist es ne Marta.


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2007)

ne martha ist nicht bähhh . die passt zum poser image 
(aber ne lefty schlägt das trotzdem nich )
nach eminen erfahrungen mit der juicy ist die die bähh ^^
tunningtip: goldene martha ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2007)

Von mir aus ginge heut noch was.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2007)

So um 16:00 Fockeberg? Wetter ist ja doch ganz ok.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2007)

Geht klar!


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2007)

ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. August 2007)

habt ihr sonntag bock?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. August 2007)

Bock vielleicht schon,aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. August 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 08 er xt du poser
> 
> ...stimmt, darauf werde ich auch regelmässig in der eisdiele von chinadalefahrern angesprochen


----------



## cxfahrer (31. August 2007)

Und? Morgen Fusion schreddern?


----------



## GTdanni (31. August 2007)

Ich will morgen mal den Saale Elster Kanal abfahren (in Richtung L) jemand da in der Nähe? 

Cu Danni


----------



## dkc-live (4. September 2007)

war wohl zu nass heute ?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2007)

Ich hab den Tag für ne FSME Impfung genutzt, da wollte ich mich nicht weiter belasten..


----------



## dkc-live (5. September 2007)

Hi
ich habe vor am 16.9 wieder an den brocken zu fahren! es wird wahrscheinlich wieder ein tagesausflug von 7-19.
meien freundin wÃ¼rde mitkommen also ist die tour auch fÃ¼r langsamere fahrer geeignet. 
Charakteristik:
1600 hm
70 km
10 % asphalt (zubringen in den wald und zum bahnhof)
schÃ¶ne trails
1-20% schiebepassage (je nach fahrkÃ¶nnen)
fahrzeit 5 std 30 min bis 7 std (ebenfalls je anch fahrkÃ¶nnen)
kosten wÃ¼rden sich auf 10 -15 â¬ pro person belaufen
ich wÃ¼rde die tikets und alles vorher organisiern.
schreibt mir bitte ne pm wenn ihr wirklich interessiert seid.
(schÃ¶n wÃ¤re so schnell wie mÃ¶glich)
da ich alternativ Ã¼berlege beim klostermarathon zu starten (was aber sicher nicht so reizvoll ist)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2007)

15./16.9. kann ich nicht radeln, wegens Feierlichkeiten.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. September 2007)

bin wieder da. morgen soll's ja trocken sein... wie schaut's morgen abend aus? jemand bock? wie immer 18h col de la focke obendruff?

@dkc
grimma überleg ich mir grade auch... aber brocken rocken wäre sicher auch genial - ich geb dir noch bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. September 2007)

hm, alle ausgeflogen? *grübel*
...kucke morgen gegen 12:30 nochmal rein...


----------



## dkc-live (5. September 2007)

kagge! nächstes wochende muss ich arbeiten! und die woche drauf ziehe ich um!
ich habe mich nun fürn brocken entschieden! 1600 hm und 70 km kann mir grimma nicht bieten!
morgen dabei wenn wettergott auch gut gelaunt!


----------



## Long John (5. September 2007)

mal sehen wie das Wetter ist. Dann schon. Ich guck morgen nochmal ´rein.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2007)

mhmm.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. September 2007)

angenehme feierabendrunde heute... bienitz ist immer ne reise wert ;-)

wochenende: für kürzere touren (max. 3 std) bin ich da zu haben...
man liest sich!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2007)

Morgen ne kleine Nieselregenrunde? 

Würde mich in das Grau des Vormittags wagen, wenn sich keiner meldet, fahr ich nach dem Frühstück. 
Wollte nachmittags die fetten Luckybikerabatte abräumen gehn (whoa alles für billig, der ganze Schrott... ) kann ich aber auch bleiben lassen, wenn ihr lieber nachmittags im Regen radeln wollt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. September 2007)

Bei mir wirds morgen nix.

Vielleicht am Sonntag so gegen 10.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (8. September 2007)

Tach, habe vom 11.09. bis zum 20.09. Urlaub, wenn das Wetter passt wäre ich auch mal wieder heis auf ne Tour mit euch


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. September 2007)

ich keife heute...eindeutig zu nass für mich (bin aus zucker)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2007)

Pfff...regnet doch garnich mehr. Willst wohl dein Edelbike nicht putzen? Ich fahr jetzt.


----------



## Long John (8. September 2007)

doch, doch, doch.......... es regnet und wie. So ne Kacke. Irgendwie bin ich noch gar nicht so auf Regen, Herbst, kalt, Schlamm usw. , Ihr wisst schon was ich meine, eingestellt.

Wo zum Teufel bleibt der Indian Summer vom letzten Jahr.

Vielleicht heut nachmittag oder morgen.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2007)

Ach war doch fast trocken. Morgen um 10 Uhr Fockeberg im Regen? 

@ EG: du darfst NUR mit, wenn du richtige Reifen auf dein Bike machst. Es ist SEHR rutschig auf den Wegen.


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2007)

am 16.9 geht es wieder 7.05 am hauptbahnhof los! also treffen wäre 6.30 !
sonntag haben die läden zu also genug zu essen einpacken.
etter schein ganz vernünftig zu werden (dienstag bis montag trocken). vllt wäre es noch schlau licht einzupacken. also dann sagt mir nochmal per pm bescheid wenn ihr mitkommen wollt!


----------



## Long John (8. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ach war doch fast trocken. Morgen um 10 Uhr Fockeberg im Regen?
> 
> @ EG: du darfst NUR mit, wenn du richtige Reifen auf dein Bike machst. Es ist SEHR rutschig auf den Wegen.



Mal sehen, Ssp??? Ich guck morgen früh nochmal. Wenns nicht aus Kannen Gießt dann ja.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2007)

SSP. 
Wir können uns auch was später treffen. Oder mal ne Ostrunde mit Stötteritzer Wäldchen fahren, war schon lange nicht mehr am Aussichtsturm Taucha.

Angeblich solls morgen ja nicht regnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. September 2007)

Bei mir wirds morgen doch nix.
Sch...

@dkc
Am 16.9. bin ich dabei.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. September 2007)

...nene morgen fällt aus wegen trinken gewesen und jetzt noch trinken gehn 

...aller voraussicht nach aber am 16.9. dabei (sofern der wettergott seinen segen gibt)


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

das ich den lrs nicht aufgerüstet habe hat sich wirklich gelohnt 
jetzt kann ich mir 3 megapixel bilder ohne scrollen anschauen ^^


----------



## Long John (9. September 2007)

Also um 10 Uhr bin ich da, am Focke. bis gleich.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> das ich den lrs nicht aufgerüstet habe hat sich wirklich gelohnt
> jetzt kann ich mir 3 megapixel bilder ohne scrollen anschauen ^^



Cool! Kannst du mir auch so einen besorgen?


Ok bis gleich 10.00 Fockeberg


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

mal schauen hat genau 229 â¬ gekostet .. muss mal meinen kumpel fragen

http://www.btb-shop.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=624772&rid=Froogle

hier ist der 15 â¬ teurer und noch weit unter liste ^^


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (9. September 2007)

@cx, ich hoffe doch mal das es die kommenden 2 wochen wieder richtig sommerlich werden und die 35 grad im schatten die wege richtig schön austrockenen 
Da wird sich doch sicher mal ein tag finden wo man etwas km schruppt und nicht unbedingt ins tiefste gelände muss.


----------



## Long John (9. September 2007)

ja ne ......... is klar. Is Herbst jetzte


----------



## dkc-live (9. September 2007)

phantom ... selbst da taugen deine reifen nix


----------



## cxfahrer (9. September 2007)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> ... tag  wo man etwas km schruppt....



Immer. Jedesmal. Im Gelände. 

Soll ich dir ein paar Reifen leihen? Die hast du doch in 4 min gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2007)

treffpunkt am sonntag ist 6.30 gleis 8!
moe's tavern - hattest du nicht ne helmkamera? willste die mitnehmen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. September 2007)

Hat jemand von euch so ein Werkzeug von Shimano für die sternförmige Kurbelschraube?


----------



## dkc-live (13. September 2007)

ja kannst morgen gegen 17 uhr vorbei kommen (kostet 1 â¬ im bdo ^^)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. September 2007)

Danke! Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. September 2007)

War heute in der City und bin dann auf dem Rückweg noch beim BDO vorbei.

Jetzt passt alles. Frag mich nur, warum Shimano so ein Billigteil nicht mit zur Kurbel liefert. Jetzt passt jedenfalls alles. Mal abgesehen von der Kefü. Schei55 E-Type Umwerfer!

Bis Sonntag dann.


----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2007)

liefern die mit .. nur eben bei oem nicht


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2007)

@ moe und m.r. bringt bitte passend 6.50 für den wochenendticket inhaber mit der kommt kurz vor sieben an. müssen noch fahrradtiket kaufen also 4.50 passend mitbringen. wir können aber auch das risiko eingehen die beim schaffner zu kaufen und uns davor zu drücken ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. September 2007)

Hat heute vielleicht noch jemand Bock auf ne kleine Runde?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. September 2007)

@dkc
kohle geht i.O.
die cam nehm ich mit, sofern ich das alles in den rucksack kriege
cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (15. September 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hat heute vielleicht noch jemand Bock auf ne kleine Runde?



Das wollte ich auch gerade fragen???? Wie siehts aus? 13.30 Uhr Fockeberg? Ich muss noch einkaufen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. September 2007)

Würde passen.


----------



## Long John (15. September 2007)

okay , sonst noch wer am Start?


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2007)

**** **** ****!!!!
meine lefty hat heute die hufe gmacht ... kompletter dämpfungsausfall nach service ... muss morgen mit dem pussymobil fahren. sollte aber kein problem darstellen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. September 2007)

es geht doch nichts über qualität  

willste morgen etwa mitm singlespeeder antreten?????????
so, genug gescherzt - sehn uns morgen in aller herrgottsfrühe

READY TO RUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2007)

ne mit dem radl meiner freundin ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. September 2007)

man war das ne geile tour heute - sollte man unbedingt dieses jahr nochmal wiederholen... fotos/videos irgendwannmal...


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2007)

1477 hm und 65 km


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. September 2007)

RULES!!!    

war die absolut g*ilste trailorgie im umland von LE 

ok, ein paar fotos findet ihr unter benutzeralben unter meinem nick

jetzt klick + aus


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. September 2007)

War eecht geil!!!!

Aber heute bin ich platt. Gestern nur noch essen und _______________.

Die gute Marry hat es mir gestern echt gegeben, aber dafür ging die bergab ziemlich ordentlich


----------



## red-rabbit (17. September 2007)

deine olle watt-fresserin ^^...war echt toll die tour...hoffe hab euch net allzusehr aufgehalten ihr alten heizer  währ schön wenns wieder mal klappt.....*UND ICH DANN MIT DEM WOCHENENDTICKET AUCH NOCH HEIM FAHREN KANN  * freu mich schon auf das wie-deo ^^

mfg


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2007)

das wochendtiket gilt doch bis 3 uhr ???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. September 2007)

Ja schon, aber nur wenn man es auch bei sich hat.

Leider hast DU das Ticket. Hatte ich DIR gegeben, als wir in Halle was zum Spachteln holen wollten.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. September 2007)

das riad hat sich soeben in der wanne gesuhlt... und mehr fotos sind jetzte online zu sehn... NERVT BITTE NICHT VON WEGEN VIDEO... kommmt zeit - kommt rat ;-)
...morgen werd ich seh'n dass ich beim bdo mitfahr (ohne gewähr)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. September 2007)

bdo fällt bei mir heute aus...bin aus zucker...
hab grade den camcorder an den tv drangehangen und die videos der harz-tour angeschaut... SCHÖÖÖÖÖN... 
ich brenn' dann ne dvd => dkc, die würd' ich dir dann geben, dann könnteste das auf youtube etc. stellen


@red-rabbit: schöne sch... - wie haste das dann geregelt? nachbezahlt???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. September 2007)

Ich war heut auch nicht.

Die Pause war aber auch nötig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2007)

Keiner war. Außer mir. SOOOOO ein schöner Sonnenuntergang....


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Keiner war. Außer mir. SOOOOO ein schöner Sonnenuntergang....


 

@cx - tja, so ist das nunmal ;-)
...do. abend / bzw. wochenende vielleicht wieder...


----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2007)

so ist das mit der gabel, mal dÃ¤mpft sie und mal nicht!

p.s: hoffentlich verschlampt die post meine gabel ^^ 1199 â¬ wÃ¼rden schon spaÃ machen ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (18. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> p.s: hoffentlich verschlampt die post meine gabel ^^ 1199 â¬ wÃ¼rden schon spaÃ machen ^^



Versichert ist der Wert bei Paketaufgabe...(siehe DHL Bedingungen)..


----------



## dkc-live (18. September 2007)

wie wollen die mir nachweisen was ´drinne war wenn die es nichtmehr haben ?


----------



## Long John (18. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so ist das mit der gabel, mal dämpft sie und mal nicht!
> 
> p.s: hoffentlich verschlampt die post meine gabel ^^ 1199  würden schon spaß machen ^^



Darauf solltest du nicht hoffen. Da passen die schon auf, leider

Donnerstag und WE passt bei mir auch. WE allerdings nur Samstag. Man liest sich


----------



## TAL (19. September 2007)

Mit was für Schnitten (Geschwindigkeit) tourt ihr denn durch die Gegend?
Würde auch gern mitfahren, hab aber nur 15"-Hardtail mit extra langer Sattelstütze und als großes nen 46er Kettenblatt.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

im harz waren es 12 km/h hier in leipzig 21


----------



## TAL (19. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...hier in leipzig 21



Das ist doch genau meine Geschwindigkeit  Ich wär dann beim nächsten Ausritt dabei! Sagt nur halbwegs rechtzeitig Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

mal schauen wann meine gabel oder das geld kommt ^^
will noch bei der nächsten bdo tour dabei sein! nächste woche gehts nach freiberg ! *kotz*


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2007)

@björn: do abend = 18:00 ?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bin für jede Runde zu haben, solang es steil bergauf und bergab geht *LOL*..

@TAL: 21 ? Mit 46er Scheibe? Und dann Dirten...


----------



## TAL (19. September 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @TAL: 21 ? Mit 46er Scheibe? Und dann Dirten...



Geht alles, wenn man mehrere Kettenblätter hat. Habe doch noch nen 36er und nen 24. Das geht alles. Bin halt, auch dank der langen Sattelstütze, sehr flexibel.

Aber will das Hardtail trotzdem bald durch ein Fully, am liebsten das Slayer 5.0 von Rocky Mountain (das Teil hing bisweilen noch im BDO), ersetzen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Das Slayer ist schon sabber! Jedenfalls der Rahmen. Die Ausstattung ist total unterdimensioniert.

Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen kann. Meld mich hier nochmal.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

was anderes ! ich will nen retrodirectdrive! wo bekomme ich sowas in leipzig?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Wasn dat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1Syu0aI9G0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDokr6reWK8
das brockenvideo sollte bis samstag fertig sein die qualli von moe ist allerdings miserbal!
versuche es bitte nochmla mit firewire!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Keine Ahnung wo oder ob man das kaufen kann.

Kannste aber sicher selber bauen.

Single Speed Spacer Kit, 2 Ritzel, ne Kefü für unten? Sollte doch passen?

Ist auf den Videos schlecht zu erkennen. Ist doch nur eine lange Kette, oder? Die läuft dann aber ganz schön schräg

Bei dem anderen sieht es aus wie 2 Ketten.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

ist eine naben mit 2 freiläufen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Dann villeicht bei Ebay? Oder Du startest mal ne Thread. Vielleicht weiß dass einer. Sonst bleibt wohl nur basteln, oder eben lassen.


----------



## dkc-live (19. September 2007)

2 freilaufritzel für shimanonabe, ne lange kette und ne umlenkrolle brauch ich, das wird wohl aufzutreiben sein ^^


----------



## red-rabbit (19. September 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @red-rabbit: schöne sch... - wie haste das dann geregelt? nachbezahlt???



ja...blieb ja nix anderes..aber net so schlimm ^^
sagt mal wenns mal wieder losgeht..bin gerade auf der suche nachnem umbaukit für meine RVLTN ...mal sehen..BDO iss immer so teuer..jmd ne andere idee in LE?

mfg


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Das wird überall Liste kosten. Hast Du keine Garantie mehr auf die Gabel?

Ansonsten steck doch mal ne Feder rein. Wenn Du keine hast, ich habe diverse Fox Federn zum Testen. Falls die zu weich sind, kann man ja immer noch mit etwas Luft nach helfen. Hab das mal mit ner AM 2 probiert. Die lief dann viel besser. Da die Fox auch 32er Rohre hat, sollten die jedenfalls von den Maßen passen.
Weiß allerdings nicht, wie es dann it dem AIR U-Turn aussieht. Naja, Probieren geht über studieren.
Wenn Du mal in LE bist und Bock hast, kannste ja mal anfragen. Musst halt nur passendes Werkzeug für die Abdeckkappe mitbringen.


----------



## Long John (19. September 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Das Slayer ist schon sabber! Jedenfalls der Rahmen. Die Ausstattung ist total unterdimensioniert.
> 
> Weiß noch nicht, ob ich morgen kann. Meld mich hier nochmal.



Bei "Zweirad -Stadler" gibts immo auch grad nen Slayer für 2222,- Pinunzen. Die Ausstattung ist aber auch eher naja. Die wirklich coolen Slayer Rahmen waren aber sowieso eher die alten.

@DKC: für was brauchst nen sowas, lass den quatsch doch
@CX: ich würde am Donnerstag auch fahren, wenn ich mit darf 

War ja am So. in Eibenstock und wollte den Talsperren Mararthon mitfahren, war aber schon am Samstag. So ist das halt wenn man nicht lesen kann. Haben aber noch einen aus LE getroffen der war genauso blind wie wir und sind dann zusammen ne Runde gerollert. 68km und 1250 hm waren schon ordentlich. Leider aber nur Forstautobahn.

Will heißen, bei der nächsten "Harzer Roller(ei)" bin ich bestimmt mit am Start. Sehr schöne Fotos übrigens. 
Bis die Tage

Ps: Freu dich doch auf Freiberg, da gibts bestimmt ordentliche Trails mit Flow und Dresden ist ja auch nicht weit weg. Kannst ja mal n paar Bilder posten von deinen ersten Ausfahrten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

Auweia  

Sorry! Musste sein.


----------



## red-rabbit (19. September 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Das wird überall Liste kosten. Hast Du keine Garantie mehr auf die Gabel?
> 
> Ansonsten steck doch mal ne Feder rein. Wenn Du keine hast, ich habe diverse Fox Federn zum Testen. Falls die zu weich sind, kann man ja immer noch mit etwas Luft nach helfen. Hab das mal mit ner AM 2 probiert. Die lief dann viel besser. Da die Fox auch 32er Rohre hat, sollten die jedenfalls von den Maßen passen.
> Weiß allerdings nicht, wie es dann it dem AIR U-Turn aussieht. Naja, Probieren geht über studieren.
> Wenn Du mal in LE bist und Bock hast, kannste ja mal anfragen. Musst halt nur passendes Werkzeug für die Abdeckkappe mitbringen.



mhm...also garantie hab ich noch..aber die verfällt ja au net wenn ich n coil-u-turn reinbau. bei dem satz bdo sei teuer meint ich den einbau...mal schauen..ich bin am WE zu 90% in LE. da könnt man ja mal biken zusamm und sich das mal anschaun.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (19. September 2007)

Naja gut, die Ausstattung wäre mir auch nebensächlich, weil ich das meiste von meinem alten Rad verwenden würde. Gerade auch die Laufräder mit den White Industries Racer RX Naben in schwarz haben Seltenheitswert, so etwas behalte ich lieber.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. September 2007)

red-rabbit schrieb:


> mhm...also garantie hab ich noch..aber die verfällt ja au net wenn ich n coil-u-turn reinbau. bei dem satz bdo sei teuer meint ich den einbau...mal schauen..ich bin am WE zu 90% in LE. da könnt man ja mal biken zusamm und sich das mal anschaun.
> 
> mfg



Am Samstag bin ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht da.

Einbauen kannste das Ding auch selber.
Oder Du schickst die Krücke gleich zu SportImport zum Umbauen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. September 2007)

@cx + longjohn
morgen (also do.) 18h gaulrennbahn scheibenholz????????

...müsste bei mir terminlich klappen, falls nicht würde ich nochmal auf händi durchklingeln... trocken solls ja werden, falls allerdings der wettergott regen schickt fahr ich nich


----------



## cxfahrer (19. September 2007)

Das schickt schon. Denk dir was aus. Und an Licht!


----------



## dkc-live (20. September 2007)

bdo hat bei zubehör auch keine höheren preise als  das inet

poplock hebel hat 38,50 gekostet und im netz 40!

@long-john
ist fürs stadtfahrrad in freiberg! einmal 38 : 22 (oder höher) und einmal 38 : 16!
da kann man die berge hochpedalieren und gemütlich anfahren! und außerdem ist das das cool wenn du rückwärtstretend alle an der ampel abhängst.

btw. mein caffeine ist nun perfekt vom aufbau und mein singlespeeder ist zu mainstream!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. September 2007)

Aber "mainstream" funktioniert halt


----------



## dkc-live (20. September 2007)

außerdem sind 3 freiläufe richtig geil laut


----------



## Mezzo_LE (20. September 2007)

Tach mal wieder...

@dkc

Coole Sache mit dem Dingens da... 

Was issen am WE in Freiberg los?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. September 2007)

angenehm heute - sorry cx, aber für kulki wär mir das zu heftig geworden, ohne gesöff und essen! obwohl ich mich heut nach dem WE schon subjektiv besser gefühlt hab' ;-)

...nächste ausfahrt: Sa. könnte man ja mal in Angriff nehmen... vorschlag: harz again ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

... jemand will auch miriquidi antesten... siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300386 ... hätt' ich auch nix dagegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. September 2007)

samstag bin ich arbeiten sonntag wÃ¤re mir recht. meine lefty hat nen kapitalen totalschaden. freundschaftspreis 60 â¬ ... die shims und dirchtungen hats komplett zerlegt weil ich den luftkolben mitgedreht hatte (das man das nicht machen darf steht leider nicht in der manual .. naja nun ist man schlauer. achja sie wird auch getuned  das ansprechverhalten wird noch besser 
neue pedale liegen auch dabei. die alten sind auf dem weg zu cosmic.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> Sa. könnte man ja mal in Angriff nehmen... vorschlag: harz again ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> ... jemand will auch miriquidi antesten... siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300386 ... hätt' ich auch nix dagegen ;-)



Ne für mich nicht, verspüre keinen Tatendrang... ne kurze schnelle Daheimrunde würde ich aber Sa. mitfahren (vormittags wenns geht).


----------



## Long John (21. September 2007)

Kann Sa. nur ab nachmittag zwecks Family. Also fällt Harz aus wegen zu kurzfristig. 
Ich hatte (bzw. Stefan und ich) wollten ja auch nochmal in Harz und hatten uns den Samstag 13. Oktober ausgguckt. Da kann man noch lange genug vorausplanen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. September 2007)

Ja so Mitte Oktober fänd ich auch super. Kann man noch ein bissl. planen.

Miriquidi ist sicher auch nicht übel. Allerdings halte ich Harz für besser. Da weiß ma, dass es geil ist. Hab einfach keinen Bock auf ne Enttäuschung wie am Fichtelberg.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. September 2007)

ja ne is klar... das mit morgen harz war auch eher scherzhaft gemeint...

@cx
morgen vormittag PENN ICH AUS.. endlich mal, die Woche war stressig genug

evtl. morgen nachmittag, muss aber auch noch paar Sachen in der Stadt erledigen

@m.r.
ok, 13.10. ist mal eingeplant (gott des wetters sei gnädig ;-)

schönen abend!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2007)

Edit: heut nich, ich fahr mal in die grosse bunte Stadt. Morgen aber!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. September 2007)

mitte oktorber koennte passen! müssten wir aber ne stunde später starten damit ich noch von freiberg zureisen kann!


----------



## Long John (22. September 2007)

Ist ja noch Zeit bis dato. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter da.

Gibts sich eigentlich jmd. von euch die "Tour der Einheit" von Jens am 3.10. Wird wohl sicher ne Runde durch L.E. werden mit abschließenden Pastaschaufeln im Cantona.

Fährt heut noch wer, vielleicht nachmittag? Ich muss nach den Familienfeierlichkeiten von gestern noch überschüssigen Restalkohol abbauen.


----------



## dkc-live (22. September 2007)

jemand bock morgen auf ne tour? meine lefty ist wieder da


----------



## dkc-live (25. September 2007)

alle ti ta tod?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. September 2007)

Nö!

War nur am SA in Thale beim DH gucken. War echt geil.

Und SO hatte ich einfach kein Bock.

Und heute war Gerüstbau, Schleif- und Streicharbeiten bei Großvater.


----------



## rc-honk (26. September 2007)

heho ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort
seit 2 wochen habe ich sie nun meine neue hinterfelge es ist eine sun rims double track felge mit einer deore xt narbe un schwarzen 2 oder 2.5 mm speichen, 
auÃerdem sind neue pedale neue griffe und licht dazu gekommen und nen kabellosen bike computer habe ich jetzt auch einen sigma 1200 plus

eine frage vorderfelge was ist besser fÃ¼r vorn ne single track oder eine double track (denke da an's gewicht )??
un eine bremse fÃ¼r hinten mgl ne mangura mit 160 mm??kennt ihr da gute? fÃ¼r so 100â¬


----------



## dkc-live (26. September 2007)

so ich hau dann am fraitag nach freiberg ab 

p.s: habe es heute mal wieder gschafft nen transportrer 25 km/h über angebliche maximale höchstegschwindigkeit zu prügeln ^^

2.5 std für leipzig nünberg sind ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> so ich hau dann am fraitag nach freiberg ab
> 
> p.s: habe es heute mal wieder gschafft nen transportrer 25 km/h über angebliche maximale höchstegschwindigkeit zu prügeln ^^
> 
> 2.5 std für leipzig nünberg sind ja nun wirklich nicht schlecht



 

Aber selbstverständlich hältst du dich wie immer an die Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkungen. 

 

Aber viel Spass denn in Freiberg und vielliecht haste ja mal irgendwann wieder für ne L.E. Runde Zeit!


----------



## dkc-live (27. September 2007)

na klar  

autbahn links frei bergab -> 185 km / h 
hat der t5 sogar ne ganze weile gehalten ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. September 2007)

ja und?!?!?!?! 2h nach NBG sind doch null problemo *grübel* - ohne stau halt...

boah ey.. sch... offtopic... WER FÄHRT WANN MAL WIEDER?!
...muss allerdings grad gestehen, dass sich bei mir leider wohl ne rotzerei anbahnt :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2007)

Sonntag solls schön werden, vielleicht auch der Samstag. Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal fahren, aber nicht lang und nicht heftig - gerne auch im Dunkeln (morgen abend im Schlamm???).
Spätestens Samstag früh werde ich sonst unruhig....mach doch einfach einen Vorschlag...


----------



## Long John (28. September 2007)

Bei mir ist immo nur Singlespeeden drin. Samstag wird wohl bei mir nüscht, aber Sonntag ne Runde Richtung Wallendorfer See. Vielleicht so ab 10?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. September 2007)

Ne...Doc hat gesagt ich soll mich die nächten 10 Tage nicht belasten..


----------



## rc-honk (28. September 2007)

ähm mal frage an alle
was für welche un wo? gibts fahrrad läden die gut sind ??(außer BDO)
und ähm kann ich ne hyd. mangura mit ner deore xt bremsscheibe fahren?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. September 2007)

@CX: Wieder Impfung? Sonst gute Besserung.

@honk: Die Scheibe sollte passen. Ich hatte auch mal zur Probe ne 203er XT an meiner Louise.

Einigermaßen anständige Läden in Lpz. außer BDO?  Was suchst DU denn?


----------



## bikerx01 (28. September 2007)

einzigst gute läden außer bdo wären meiner meinung nach generator und wittwer....


hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem "radbastler" laden in connewitz?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> @CX: Wieder Impfung? Sonst gute Besserung.
> 
> @honk: Die Scheibe sollte passen. Ich hatte auch mal zur Probe ne 203er XT an meiner Louise.
> 
> Einigermaßen anständige Läden in Lpz. außer BDO?  Was suchst DU denn?



Impfung, Teil2. Bei DEM Wetter kein Problem...

An Magura braucht man 18mm Aussenkranz, Shimano ist 16mm. Das gibt ne Kante im Belag...ich habe Hayes an Magura.
"Guter Fahrradladen"? Was soll das sein? Läden mit Sachverstand wurden genannt. Billig: geh ich heut mal wieder zu Littlejohn schauen...


----------



## rc-honk (29. September 2007)

ja also was ich suche ne hyd magura hab ne julie ins auge gefasst mit 160mm
hi fÃ¼r 120 â¬ oder so
http://www.magura.com/german/frameset/frameset.htm
oder vll auch 
http://www.bike24.net/p14243.html
dazu brauch ich aber noch neu schalt hebel da nehm ich deore fÃ¼r 40 â¬ das paar
oder kennt ihr ne gute hyd fÃ¼r hinten???muss 160mm , scheibe muss auf meine double track drauf passen! und mgl mit stahlflex kabel (aber das kÃ¶nnt ich ja umbauen wenn ich eine habe)

ach un zu little john die find ich echt sche.. haben kaum teile da un bestellen is auch nicht so wirklich bei den aber schrauben kÃ¶nnen die!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. September 2007)

melde mich gesundet wieder zurück (nach intensiver und nachhaltiger unterstützung der taschentuchindustrie)

...sche*sse, wettervorhersage ist ja nich so der brecher... naja, vielleicht wirds ja doch noch was, evtl. di. bdo bzw. 3.10. jenstours (hat da jemand noch detailinfos wo's hingeht - tippe ja auch auf ne LE-Runde)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Oktober 2007)

jemand heut bei jens mit dabei gewesen? wie wars denn?
...bin erst 13h aufgestanden, und hab den tag langsam angehen lassen...dann aber doch noch die klassische karl-hein-kanal => schönauer lachen => bienitz => domholz ...runde gedreht

@M.R.
nach wie vor keine chance, komme nicht an die reifen ran :-(


----------



## Long John (3. Oktober 2007)

War auch nicht dabei, hab mit meiner Tochter n Drachen steigen lassen. Macht ja auch Spass. 
Außerdem kann ich momentan nur Ssp. und naja irgendwie fehlt mit die Motivation.
Vielleicht Samstag und / oder Sonntag ne runde fahren. Kommt wer mit?

Des Weiteren, nächsten Samstag (13.10.), die Harzrunde steht die bei Euch noch im Terminkalender? Wegen Planung und so, Stefan und ich würden auch mit dem Auto fahren. Allerdings wenn wir 5 Leute zusammen kriegen, dann ist die Bahn sicher auch okay. 
Vorausgesetzt ich hab bis dahin wieder n bergtaugliches Fahrrad und das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Oktober 2007)

das mit der motivation war bei mir heut auch so ein ding... aber wenn man erstmal fährt gehts schon !... und es hat dann auch mal wieder richtig schbass gemacht

Des Weiteren, nächsten Samstag (13.10.), die Harzrunde steht die bei Euch noch im Terminkalender? Wegen Planung und so, Stefan und ich würden auch mit dem Auto fahren. Allerdings wenn wir 5 Leute zusammen kriegen, dann ist die Bahn sicher auch okay. 

Also: bei mir ist die harzrunde im terminkalender drin... WER KOMMT DENN SONST NOCH MIT? ...nehme mal an M.R. ist sicher dabei, oder?!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir den 13. vorgemerkt. Wenn das noch steht, dann bin ich dabei.
Bin jedoch dagegen, wie dkc sagte, später loszufahren. Dafür wird es einfach schon zu früh dunkel und ich hab echt keinen Bock auf den Heinrich-Heine-Weg in schwarz. Das ist nochmal ein richtiges Schmankerl zum Schluss und es wäre echt Schade, wenn man den dämlichen Forstweg fahren müsste, weil es zu düster wird. Selbst mit Licht, wäre der nämlich ziemlich gefährlich, weil er sicher ziemlich nass sein wird und links geht es eben bergab ins Wasser.
Da muss dkc dann eben etwas früher raus. Aber vielleicht ist die Lefty ja auch wieder hin ;-)

Am WE weiß ich noch nicht. Melde mich aber hier wenn möglich.

BDO wird bei mir im Semester wohl nix. Vorlesung ! Sch...


----------



## rc-honk (4. Oktober 2007)

ich kann euch den markleeberger see empfehlen is ganz schön dort schön schlamm, off-road ebend auch die ein oder andere schöne abfahrt (auch wenn die leider recht kurz sind)
is ja aber auch zur entspannung en asphaltierter weg ringsrum also mir gefällt es da!
was haltet ihr davon ?wart ihr schon da?


----------



## Long John (4. Oktober 2007)

rc-honk schrieb:


> ich kann euch den markleeberger see empfehlen is ganz schön dort schön schlamm, off-road ebend auch die ein oder andere schöne abfahrt (auch wenn die leider recht kurz sind)
> is ja aber auch zur entspannung en asphaltierter weg ringsrum also mir gefällt es da!
> was haltet ihr davon ?wart ihr schon da?



Ja waren wir Wird eigentlich irgendwie immer mit eingebaut wenn wir in der Richtung unterwegs sind. 

Wegen Harz jetzt nochmal, wie ist es denn mit der Zugverbindung. Wann gehts los, wann zurück und wo treffen wir uns? Vielleicht kann sich Cx ja doch noch durchringen; (ach los komm schon, wird sicher geil  ) dann könnte man ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden und mit PKW losdüsen. 
Das macht die Sache unabhängiger, flexibler und schneller (evtl.) .

Hat jmd. von Euch ne Karte oder müssen wir die noch besorgen.
Und ab jetzt immer schön Mittags und Abends aufessen das der Wettergott uns freundlich gestimmt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Oktober 2007)

also wir sind seinerzeit um glaub ich kurz vor 8h morgens im hbf zu LE in den zug gestiegen, umsteigen war in halle und halberstadt angesagt, endstation war wernigerode..- fahrzeit glaub ich 2,5std. sofern ich das noch richtig weiss... ZUG hat aber den vorteil, dass man die versifften bikes nich ins auto packen muss (und ich rechne mit NASSEN verhältnissen am 13.10.)

karte? unsere karte heisst M.R. ;-) ...allein krieg ich die route glaub ich nich mehr zusammen...

@M.R. 
hast recht: will auch eher früh als spät los... denn den megagenialen heine-trail zum schluss im dunkeln (selbst mit extrem-licht) kann man vergessen... DER FRÜHE VOGEL FÄNGT DEN WURM

anmerkung: mein pc rechnet grade fröhlich vor sich hin: die harz-videos vom letzten mal, inkl. musik, sauber geschnitten etc...... denke, das ist ein muss für jeden der dabei war


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Oktober 2007)

Ich denke auch, dass ich den weg noch finde.
Feucht wird es bestimmt sein, teilweise sicher auch schlammig mit glitschigen Steinen  
Da noch Dunkel wäre nich so prall.

Hab gerade mal wegen Abfahrt geguckt. Wäre so 7.05 (9.28 da) oder 7.51 (10.29 da) Hauptbahnhof.
Ich wäre für den 7.05er. Da hat man ein Bisschen Luft nach hinten und für spontanen Luftverlust oder verbogene Schaltaugen. Dann muss man das Asphaltstück von Ilsenburg nach Wernigerode auch nicht so rasen und hat Zeit sich bei Norma was zum Spachteln zu holen.

Rückfahrt wäre entweder 17.33 oder 18.45. Da wären wir dann 20.08 oder 20.59  in LE.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Oktober 2007)

teilweise sicher auch schlammig mit glitschigen Steinen  
_also genau das richtige für meine mittlerweile runtergehobelten nobbys _ 

Hab gerade mal wegen Abfahrt geguckt. Wäre so 7.05 (9.28 da) oder 7.51 (10.29 da) Hauptbahnhof.
Ich wäre für den 7.05er. Da hat man ein Bisschen Luft nach hinten und für spontanen Luftverlust oder verbogene Schaltaugen. Dann muss man das Asphaltstück von Ilsenburg nach Wernigerode auch nicht so rasen und hat Zeit sich bei Norma was zum Spachteln zu holen.

_stimme Dir zu...7:05h wär ich auch dafür (sch... auf das frühaufstehen).... und in der tat war das letzte stück eine hetzorgie (vor allem mit muddy marys ;-)_


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> ...doch noch durchringen...mit PKW...



Nicht mit PKW - das bringt doch nix, da passen doch nur zwei rein und am Ende ist man völlig versifft und muss sich noch extra fürs AUto umziehen uswusf...

Also wenn ich mich nx Woche nicht besser fühle auf keinen Fall. Sonst gerne eher schon, doch. Mal noch Berge fahren bevors Winter wird. Die Uhrzeiten mit der Bahn klngen ja machbar. 
Gestern spätabends noch me Cospudirunde mit meiner neuen FENIX, danach war ich sowas von fertig, also das muss erst besser werden  . Die FENIX hat sich auch gleich mal beim Schrauben in der freien Natur bewährt, meine Hopenabe hat sich beim Schlauchwechseln in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt  da war wohl kein Loctite dran....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Oktober 2007)

@CX: das wird schon.
Bergan wird es ohnehin nicht so schnell gehen.

Bin heute schwach geworden. Hab mir bei Akira nen getunten Swinger Coil bestellt. Ich kam da einfach nicht drum rum. Das Angebot war ziemlich gut. Dann läuft die Kiste bergab sicher wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter und ich muss nicht ständig mit der Pumpe hantieren und aufpassen, dass ich mir das Ventil nicht rausdrehe.

Außerdem ging mir das Durchsacken vom Pearl mit der Zeit doch aufn Keks.
Entweder man nutzt den Hub aus, dann sackt er aber durch und wenn er nicht durchsackt, dann bockt er rum und 1 cm Hub wird selbst im ganz Groben nicht genutzt.

Hoffentlich ist das Gerät bis Freitag hier. Das wäre echt super!

In der nächsten Zeit herrscht dann aber absolutes Bikepartskaufverbot!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Oktober 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Bin heute schwach geworden. Hab mir bei Akira nen getunten Swinger Coil bestellt...



Den kannste mir dann ja mal für ne Probefahrt ausleihen! Ist doch auch ein 190er? 

Jetzt habe ich grad gesehen, daß meine XT-Kurbel am Stern gebrochen ist...humpf. Und das schon nach drei Jahren und 100mal aufsetzen...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Oktober 2007)

Ne, ist ein 200er. Kann man aber bei Gelegenheit sicher mal testen. Da wird das Rad, falls es passt aber sicher recht stelzig. Außerdem wird der ja aufs Prophet und mein Fahrstil/ Gewicht abgestimmt. Aber Versuch macht kluch...

Kannst ja auch mal mit dem Propheten ne Runde drehen.

Ich bin schon ganz heiß auf das Teil. Der Christophe soll ja wahre Wunder vollbringen.


----------



## rc-honk (5. Oktober 2007)

also nochmal zum markleeberger ich verbring da manchmal stunden hin und her ,hoch runter, un rings rum mehrmals weil das da einfach richtig spaß macht!
ähm der fockeberg von dem hier öfters mal gesprochen wird wo ist der?
un wie komm ich dahin?bitte über de straße un nicht irg wo durchn wwald (da verfahr ich mich eh!)


----------



## bikerx01 (5. Oktober 2007)

rc-honk schrieb:


> also nochmal zum markleeberger ich verbring da manchmal stunden hin und her ,hoch runter, un rings rum mehrmals weil das da einfach richtig spaß macht!
> ähm der fockeberg von dem hier öfters mal gesprochen wird wo ist der?
> un wie komm ich dahin?bitte über de straße un nicht irg wo durchn wwald (da verfahr ich mich eh!)



von wo aus?
der fockeberg ist an der fockestrasse in der südvorstadt.


----------



## rc-honk (5. Oktober 2007)

@bikerx01
naja vom ring aus so neues rathaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerx01 (5. Oktober 2007)

na da fährst du einfach richtung südvorstadt..wundstr (b2) raus....bis zur brücke und dann links ins wohngebiet weg und dort is die fockestr...der berg liegt "hinter" der kurt eisner wenn man von der eisner in die fockestr einfährt rechts ca 300m rein


----------



## rc-honk (5. Oktober 2007)

aha ok danke werd ich am we mal hinfahren ma gugen wie es sich so fährt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. Oktober 2007)

@all
wie siehts denn morgen aus? 
(so ab 13h, weil ich morgen auspennen will)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir wird morgen nix. Familienfeier.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es so trüb bleibt, komm ich mit (aber laaaaangsam bitte). Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Oktober 2007)

13:30 rennbahn scheibenholz


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2007)

werde mich dann dort hinschleppen...*ächz*


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Oktober 2007)

na soooo geächzt haste ja nicht 


fährt jemand am morgigen sonntag? soll ja trocken sein...


----------



## Long John (6. Oktober 2007)

JA doch, wie wärs? Wohin denn und wann? 13 Uhr Fockkeberg? oder lieber eher? sag was ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Oktober 2007)

ne, eher nich... muss jetz nochmal kurz weg auf ein schnelles ;-)

OK, wir machen morgen 13:30h fockeberg obendruff... bis denne!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Oktober 2007)

Mal sehen, komme vielleicht auch mit. Ihr könnt ja dann auch mal ab und an auf mich warten.. 

@moe:hiergibts infos zu finale


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. Oktober 2007)

...paar schnappschüsse von heute:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/424537

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/424538

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/424539


----------



## Long John (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich meld mich mal wegen der Harz Tour. Wahrscheinlich kann ich wieder mal nicht, weil mein Rad bis dato noch nicht wieder fertig ist und mit Singlespeed den Brocken rauf stell ich mir n bißchen anstrengend vor. Vielleicht passiert ja noch was bis dahin, ich glaube aber eher nicht.

Neuer Termin für Stefan und mich währe Samstag (28.10.) in 14 Tagen. Hoffentlich liegt da noch kein Schnee. Sollte da noch jmd. Lust haben kann er gerne mitkommen. Tut mir leid. 
Werde dann wahrscheinlich die Leipziger Radsport - Eventaktivitäten unterstützen und beim Auenwald - Orientierungs - Tralala mitwirken. Das geht ja dann mit Ssp. 
Bis die Tage


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2007)

Na das wär aber schade...wart doch erstmal Freitag mittag ab. Hängt ja auch noch vom Wetter ab.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Oktober 2007)

Sch...

Was haste denn für Deluxe-parts bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Oktober 2007)

@longjohn
schade... weil das ja echt mal ein richtiges highlight wäre....
sieh zu dass das doch noch klappt!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2007)

Wäre das dann diese Verbindung? Also 7:30 am Fahrkartenautomat EG?

Wetter soll ja tendenziell eher aufklaren, Temp so 2 (aufm Berg) - 15°.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Oktober 2007)

Wetter hab ich auch schon nachgesehen. Sollte eigentlich passen.

Ich dachte allerdings, dass wir uns schon 6.30 am Bahnhof treffen und dann 7.05 fahren. Man kann ja im Zug noch ratzen, wenns zu früh ist.

(Fahrkarte muss am Automaten mit EC-Karte gezahlt werden. Kann das einer von euch machen? Ich bring das Geld bar mit.)

Das letzte mal war es halt nach hinten mit der Zeit etwas eng. Gut, wir hatten 2 Platten und einen recht langsamen Mitfahrer. Allerdings wurde es halt auch noch nicht so früh dunkel. Und es wird diesmal sicher auch etwas nasser sein, also wirds wohl etwas "langsamer" gehen.
Außerdem hat man so mit Sicherheit Zeit nach der Tour noch was zu Futtern zu besorgen.

Wenns schneller geht, ist es ja auch gut, aber man hat eben nicht so viel Druck.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Oktober 2007)

6.30h (gleis 8 war das glaub ich?!) krieg ich hin 

ec-karte kann ich mitbringen, kein problem

ich hoffe ja nur, dass die morgen nicht mehr streiken


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2007)

Ne die wollen heut Mitternacht mit Streik aufhören, sollte also gehen wenn ihr nicht NOCH früher loswollt *lol*.
Mensch wie soll ich denn da mein Frühstück runterbringen....na ich werd pünktlich am Zug sein.
Wielang wart ihr denn letztes Mal unterwegs????? 6 Stunden? Aber da habt ihr doch sicher ne fette Mittagspause wo gemacht? Apropo Einkehr: soll ich mir Verpflegung mitnehmen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Oktober 2007)

Nimm was zum Frühstücken im Zug mit und soviel, dass es bis nach der Tour reicht. Aufm Berg ist Essen jedenfalls irre teuer und fettig. Was zum Trinken muss man dann wohl oben besorgen, oder wir gehen in Schierke vor der Auffahrt zum Brocken dann in den Supermarkt. Ist ja Samstag. Da kann man dann das Camelback auffüllen. Der Markt macht aber 13 oder 14.00 zu.

Nach der Tour gibt es am Ortseingang von Wernigerode Netto und Aldi (Netto hat jedenfalls auf)

Ich hab mir heute ein paar Powerbars (so 6 Stück), Kekse, Knusperflocken und 3l Wasser  geholt. Morgen mach ich mir noch ein paar Schnittchen für die Hinfahrt. Da sollte ich dann jedenfalls mit der Esserei bis nach Wernigerode zurückkommen.

Wir haben sicher so zw. 6 und 7 h gebraucht. Allerdings war einer der mitfahrenden wirklich langsam unterwegs. Ab und zu gab es mal ne Pause für Foto, Aussicht, Riegel und andere natürliche Bedürfnisse. Oben haben wir dann ne längere Pause gemacht, weil auch noch 2 Schaltungen neu eingestellt werden mussten (verbogene Schaltaugen). Auf der Rückfahrt gab es 2 Platten.

Es waren ja auch ein paar Kilometer und berghoch zieht sich ganz schön hin. Und zum Teil ist es echt steil.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Oktober 2007)

Alles klar, wir wollen ja auch keinen Rekord brechen. Bis denn und vielleicht kann sich Andreas ja doch noch auf- und sein Bike zusammenraffen.


----------



## Long John (12. Oktober 2007)

sorry, Leute, ich wünsch euch jede Menge Rock n`Roll und superfette Singletrails. Ich werd mir hier den Auenwald Pokal holen. Is ja auch was. lol

Als ich vor knapp 4 Wochen (oder sind ´s mehr) das kaputte Unique und das Rocky bzw. Bestellungen etc. im Bdo abgab, dachte ich nicht das der Harz - Termin in Gefahr kommen könnte.................. so what................

Und Extra jetzt n Fully holen ist auch übertrieben. Die Berge sind beim nächsten Mal ja immer noch da. Ich hoffe Ihr seid nicht böse, ich habs ja schließlich irgendwie mit angerührt. 
Das Liteville Konto wird noch wachsen.

Ps: Wie findet´n Ihr das hier

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrraeder/mtb-fullsuspensions/merida-am-3000-disc-2007/3987.html


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Oktober 2007)

Schade! Dumm gelaufen.

Das Merida ist nicht schlecht.

Aber schau mal bei www.bikeparts-online.de

Da gibts Santa Cruz und auch Liteville recht günstig. Die neuen Banshees sind auch sabber..., oder nen Zonenschein Pan AM?
Das ist ein sehr empfehlenswerter Laden, der auch gute Komplettangebote macht.

Und hier gibts das Morewood zu nem guten Preis (noch).http://chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15997


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Oktober 2007)

Die neuen Banshees sind auch sabber..., 

...ich find das rune ja zu geil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



...ok, bis morgen früh am hbf... 
@cx - auch ich werde erst im zug frühstücken, 
vorher krieg ich nix runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Oktober 2007)

...komme grad aus der city und dachte mir, ich stell noch ein paar bilder von heute rein (kann eh noch nicht pennen, da die pfote radau macht...cx was machen deine wunden?!?)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427154http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427154/cat/500/ppuser/71907

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427155

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427156

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427157

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427159

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/427160


*p.s.:*
*werde heute (=sonntag) nachmittags sicher auch noch ca. 2std. ne runde drehen - jemand bock?*


----------



## Long John (14. Oktober 2007)

Sieht kalt aus im Harz. Wars schön? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich heut fahre. Es ist ja auch Fußballderby in Leipzig. Da ist bestimmt auch n bissel was los. Mal sehen.
Stefan und ich haben übrigens den "Wiegen"-Wettbewerb gewonnen. War auch ne wirklich nette Veranstaltung, ohne wirklich schwere sportliche Herausforderung. Aber das sollte es auch nicht sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...komme grad aus der city und dachte mir, ich stell noch ein paar bilder von heute rein (kann eh noch nicht pennen, da die pfote radau macht...cx was machen deine wunden?!?)
> 
> [/B]



...sche....must halt zur Not doch mal zum Doc. 
Ich hab mir zwei Biers rein und bin dann ins Bett gefallen. Fühle mich um Jahre gealtert  aber weh tun mir eigentlich nur beide Knie vom mehrmaligen drauffallen.  Nächstesmal mit Protektoren!

Heute....mal sehen. Eher nicht. Muskelkater im Oberkörper....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist heute auch PAUSE.

Mir gehts eigentlich ganz gut. Bin müde und das rechte Knie muckt ein Bisschen. Was aber zu erwarten war. Aber immerhin schon weniger als das letzte mal *freu*.

War auf jedenfall geil. So schon nass und glitschig.

Wünsch euch beiden gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2007)

Danke nochmal an Björn für die Fotos! 

Hier aus nem andern Fred noch ein Bild (janingo) vom fallsüchtig machenden Goetheweg:






Ideal für 2.25er...

Jaja war ganz schön gllitschig-brockig. Da muss ich mal den Winter über noch meine Oberkörpermuskulatur trainieren, damit ichs Vorderrad besser über die Brocken krieg.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Oktober 2007)

@longjohn
war nicht nur schön, sondern mal wieder verdammt g*il!!!! 
Wehe Dir falls Du näxtes mal nicht mitkommmst ;-) 

@cx
bitte bitte...jaha, der schöne reifenfresserholztrail )))))) ...abdrücke meines handballens sind sicher noch im untergrund zu sehen ;-)

bin heut nochmal 1,5h unterwegs gewesen, pfote geht wieder einigermassen, ansonsten kein muskelkater und alles fit... ABER dann bike geputzt: uah - denke, da kam 500gramm dreck, gras, steinchen, sand, kerbtierreste etc. ausm zahnkranz raus...alles so ne art mischung zwischen hartkeks und paste... halt alles, was sich wohl in diesem kleinen bachrinnsal befunden hat... und offenbar gibts da auch ne drecksorte, die immun gegen sämtliche putzmittel ist: krieg so nen bestimmten dreckfarbton nicht vom rahmen ab (unglücklicherweise befinden sich diese dreckreste im weissen bereich des rahmens ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...... bike geputzt...dreckreste ..



Oh ich glaub putzen tu ich erst nachm Urlaub...ich schaffs grad nicht in den Keller.

PS hier die Auswertung: 1550hm 60km knapp 6h (ca.)
 - da haben wir doch an der Eckerbefahrung einige Zeit gebraucht!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Oktober 2007)

@cx
dann empfehle ich:

lifta treppenlifte


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. Oktober 2007)

themawechsel: morgen (also di. abend) jemand bock ne runde zu drehen? wetter soll ja vom feinsten werden...
cx? longjohn? m.r. hat glaub ich vorlesung, oder?!?!

(anm.: jens hatte mir gemailt, dass er di. im urlaub ist)

Edith: ...dann fahr ich halt morsche allein (evtl. in die mimo) *ätsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. Oktober 2007)

Jep! Bei mir ist Vorlesung :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ... (also di. abend)



Ja also kann schon sein, dass ich Lust haben werde, schreib mal wann und wo (gerne ganz dunkel, mit Fenix Wiesel scheuchen).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Oktober 2007)

17.30h brandenburger brücke
hab allerdings nur die 5w sigma mit dabei...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Wo warst du? Bin dann halt alleine Mimo.

Übrigens wirds ab WE in Italien saukalt. Nur falls du noch weg willst.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Oktober 2007)

aaaah, so'n schiet... war 17:35 auffer brücke...habe bis 40 gewartet + war dann auch in der mimo

danke wg. italia... könnte sein, dass ich da tatsächl. noch hin will...


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Also mein Handy sagte 17:40, als ich weg bin. Du meinst doch dieselbe Brücke? 

Bist du schonmal rechtsrum um den Angeltümpel gefahren (den nördlich der Mimo)? Ist auch nett, aber man muss einmal absteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Oktober 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also mein Handy sagte 17:40, als ich weg bin. Du meinst doch dieselbe Brücke?
> 
> na klar, ham uns ja dort scho öfter getroffen ;-)... 17.35 hab ich von der fest installierten uhr an der kreuzung kurz vor der brücke abgelesen...
> forget it - sch... gelaufen - schreib bitte näxtes mal kurz rein, dass du dann dort bist (und bitte paar minuten karenzzeit für mich gewähren...;-)
> ...


 
du meinst den tümpel, in dem sich die nutria-viecher tummeln? ne, da der immer zugewachsen war.
was aber heute toll war :aufgrund laubtarnung hab ich mir an der kleinen metallstange, die wennde den trail gleich rechts von dem tümpel fährst aus dem boden schaut, meinen linken großen onkel schön gepflegt dagegengedonnert (pedal war unten - somit vollkontakt)
aua aua aua fuß - aua aua bluterguß... um mal helge zu zitieren ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Oktober 2007)

Tsts. Dies Metallteil hab ich erst einmal erwischt. 

Den Tümpel meinte ich nicht, sondern nördlich wenn man an der Kläranlage vorbei hinten wieder in den kleinen Wald reinfährt. Nutrias???


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Oktober 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Tsts. Dies Metallteil hab ich erst einmal erwischt.
> 
> Den Tümpel meinte ich nicht, sondern nördlich wenn man an der Kläranlage vorbei hinten wieder in den kleinen Wald reinfährt. Nutrias???


 

...ne bin dort noch nicht lang gefahren...
siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutria


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Oktober 2007)

Weiss schon was die sind. Hab aber dort noch keine gesehen. 

Fahr mal da lang rechtsrum! Ist lustig, und wenn du die S3 Stelle mit Bademöglichkeit meisterst spendiere ich dir ein Eis (Betonüberlauf des Tümpels). 

Sind wir jetzt eigenltich die einzigen hier? Was ist mit Longjohn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Oktober 2007)

Die Viechter schwimmen da aber zu Hauf rum und sind auch noch verdammt neugirerig.

Dämpfer ist noch nicht da :-(
Ich glaub die Post hat Mist gebaut.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Oktober 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weiss schon was die sind. Hab aber dort noch keine gesehen.
> 
> Fahr mal da lang rechtsrum! Ist lustig, und wenn du die S3 Stelle mit Bademöglichkeit meisterst spendiere ich dir ein Eis (Betonüberlauf des Tümpels).
> 
> Sind wir jetzt eigenltich die einzigen hier? Was ist mit Longjohn?


 
S3-Stelle heisst wohl: ich leg mich wieder auf die fresse wie im harz?!?! ...also ein kühner sprung und mit dem vorderrad in zuuuuuu tiefes wasser mit schlamm eingetaucht und prompt abgang übern lenker (linke pranke tut heut noch weh ;-)

@M.R.
dann mach denen mal die hölle heiß - kann ja wohl net sein!

p.s.: die harz-dvd ist im übrigen fertig...fallls du die haben willst gib mir per PN bescheid, schick ich dir dann zu


----------



## Synapticus (18. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Freunde, 

hab ja lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen.

Hatte vor 3 Wochen das Glück von einem Motorradfahrer umgenietet zu werden...
Mein Rad hat es leider schlimmer erwischt als mich.
Gabel verbogen...

Dauert sicherlich noch ein wenig, bis ich mich dienstags wieder beteiligen kann.
Nächsten Dienstag bringe ich mein Rad erst mal zum BDO um für die Versicherung der Unfallverursachers einen Kostenvoranschlag zu erstellen. 
Ich hoffe, dass die ein wenig zu meinen Gunsten entscheiden...

Wie laufen die Touren so? Es wird schon relativ früh dunkel. Gibt es im dunkeln mehr Stürze?

MfG Christian


----------



## dkc-live (18. Oktober 2007)

ich bin saure hab heute erst wieder internet und was sehe ich ne harztour ohne mich 

habs in den wochen hier in freiberg geschafft eine runde mit dem mtb zu drehen ...

das studium ist die ersten wochen zum kotzen langeweilig ... (50% hatten das in der schule schon - die anderen 50 % haben ein fragezeichen so groß wie europa ....)

naja meine kondi stagniert der singlespeeder in verbindung mit 50 hm zum kaufland hat schon vorteile ^^
aber die abendliche studentische bschäftigung raubt mir alles  
ich hocke die meiste zeit nur rum weil man hier absolut nix machen kann.
unsere wohnung ist endlich fertig.


btt: wenn ihr übernächstes we ne tour plant dann bin ich in leipzig. werde vllt auch dienstag mal vorbeischauen ( den mittwoch kann man wegrationalisieren ^^)


----------



## Long John (18. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin auch noch da. Aber halt ohne Rad. Alles Schaiße.  Werde wohl mit Nordic Wálking anfangen. :kotz:  

Das Rocky ist immer noch krumm, wurde mir im, ihr wisst schon wo erzählt. Alles für die Katz. 

Ich melde mich wenn ich mich wieder abgeregt habe, ansonsten lese ich fleißig mit. Chameleons gibts immo nur in weiß und dann erst wieder im Januar.  Alles wird gut. 

Welchen Trail meint Ihr denn in der Mimo


----------



## dkc-live (18. Oktober 2007)

santa hat aber ne beschissene lackqualli ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (18. Oktober 2007)

wenn das das einzige Problem ist. na und.........


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Oktober 2007)

Als alternative zum Cahmeleon gibt es noch Banshee Scirocco, Orange Crush, oder vielleicht ein DMR Switchback (Stahl- gibts aber nur noch Restbestände). Das ist alles so die gleiche Richtung wie das Chameleon und auch etwas günstiger zu haben.
Von Orange gibts auch noch das P7. Ein echt schicker Stahlrahmen für längere Gabeln. Hat aber ne eher lange Geo.


----------



## Long John (19. Oktober 2007)

mal was anderes, Fährt morgen nachmittag jemand? Ssp? Irgendwohin. zw.13 und 14 Uhr?


----------



## Long John (20. Oktober 2007)

na gut dann nicht. ist eh zu kalt


----------



## rosalie (21. Oktober 2007)

was heißt denn hier zu kalt? gestern war so schönes wetter. es hat nicht mal geregnet. leider sehe ich den eintrag erst jetzt, denn ein bisschen langweilig ist es schon wenn man allein fährt. ich würde ganz gerne mal mit jemandem fahren, jetzt wo mein "coach" weggezogen ist. ein paar von euch kennen mich ja und wissen, dass ich meinem ruf als mädchen alle ehre mache. aber immerhin fahre ich jetzt schon freiwillig alle halden, die ich finde, hoch und runter und freu mich sogar dabei tierisch! und ich trage mein rad nicht prinzipiell über 20 cm-baumstämme, so wie einige kolleginnen 
leider bin ich nicht besonders schnell und allzu adrenalinsüchtig (bezüglich der abfahrten), aber darauf kommt es mir auch nicht so an. ich bin einfach gerne draußen, bewege mich, bin aber keineswegs wettkampforientiert- auch nicht mit mir selbst . 
wenn also einer von euch invalid, krank, neueinsteiger oder einfach nur sozial ist, kann er ja mal bescheid sagen. ich will aber niemandem die freude am sport verderben, überlegt es euch deshalb gut  
lg sarah


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Oktober 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Das Rocky ist immer noch krumm, wurde mir im, ihr wisst schon wo erzählt. Alles für die Katz.


 
@longjohn
au sh*t... warum das denn?!?!
war dieses WE im süden, gestern nochmal bei sonnenschein über feinste alb-trails gefräst... und heute morgen bei übelstem SCHNEEFALL aufgestanden; winter kam über n8 :-( 
...lasst uns hoffen, dass die 3. brockentour am 28.10. klappt  
anm.: wie wär's mit dem radon stage?

@sara
einfach mitlesen und dann mit deinem schokopudding mitfahren, ...gibt kein problem; kennst uns ja schon


----------



## Long John (21. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @longjohn
> SCHNEEFALL aufgestanden; winter kam über n8 :-(
> ...lasst uns hoffen, dass die 3. brockentour am 28.10. klappt
> anm.: wie wär's mit dem radon stage?



Ich sach jetzt mal nichts mehr mit Terminen. Sonst steh ich wieder da mit ohne Rad und muss mich rechtfertigen.  

Irgendwann bekomm ich hier noch Kloppe.
Achso ganz vergessen. 

Ich möchte kein Radon. Das mit dem neuen Rad, kann sich denke ich mal noch hinziehen. Bei der Auftragslage in den Firmen. Da scheint ja im Moment entweder die alten Modelle alle ausverkauft zu sein, bzw. die neuen noch nicht da. 

28.10. Ich seh schwarz aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.


----------



## Verhüterli (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Das mit dem Wintereinbruch kann ich nur bestätigen!
Bin gerade wieder zurückgekommen von der Jungfernfahrt mit meinem neuen Bike. Gestern bin ich mit ein paar guten freunden in Richtung Oberwiesenthal aufgebrochen und was soll ich sagen die Strecke Leipzig - Oberwiesenthal ist doch schwerer als am Anfang gedacht! Start war 8.30 und als wir dann "endlich" da waren 20.30 in der Sportlerbaude Waldeck waren alle Strapazen schon wieder vergessen. Natürlich wollten wir gestern noch auf den Fichtelberg, war halt doch zu dunkel. Heut Morgen schön verschneite Landschaft mit riesen Flocken und der Weg nauf war nach dem reichlich Genuß des Bieres doch sehr Anstrengend. Aussicht ungefähr 0 aber die Abfahrt Top! Rückfahrt dann doch, obwohl anders geplant, mit der Dampflock und mit dem Zug! Nun noch die obligatorischen Daten 160 km, zich Höhenmeter, durchschnittstempo 19,6 km/h.
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2155/1674311663_bba22f789d_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2146/1675488948_504e42c853_b.jpg


----------



## Fensterstürzer (21. Oktober 2007)

Mahlzeit,

ich wollte mal fragen, wo man denn in und um Leipzig so rumfahren kann? Ich komme zwar ausm Norden und mache meist unsere Tagebaurestlöcher (Goitzsche usw.) unsicher, aber für neue Strecken bin ich immer offen.

Fahre eher ruhige *räusper* Touren, nicht so Hardcorehetzerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. Oktober 2007)

am 28. wäre ich dabei wenn das wetter stimmt !
auf meiner tour heute hat es auch geschneit


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Den 28. finde ich nicht so toll. Am Sonntag kann man nirgendow was zu trinken oder Essen besorgen. Der 27. wäre daher besser.

Abgesehen davon wird es mit Sicherheit arschlkalt und nass (jedenfalls von unten). Würde mich allerdings weniger stören.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Oktober 2007)

würdest du anders sehen hätteste meine tour am sonntag gemacht ^^ da hat nur das wasser won unten zu tauben füßen geführt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Die letzt Harztour hatte zum Teil Tragepassagen im Sumpf, wo das Wasser bis zum Knöchel ging. Die Füße sind dank neuen Schuhen kaum nass geworden und dadurch auch nicht kalt.

Ich liebe die Five-Ten Dinger. Einfach spitzenmäßige Schuhe, die ihr Geld wert sind.

So! Muss jetzt zur Post. Dämpfer abholen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

So! Da ist er  

Fühlt sich schonmal gut an. So schön straff und absolut wippfrei. Passt viel besser zur Gabel.
Hoffentlich komme ich diese Woch mal zum Biken.





Ist immer noch der Harz-Dreck dran.


----------



## Long John (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich dachte du wolltest bis weihnachten  keine Bikeparts mehr kaufen. Sieht aber gut aus.
Blöde Frage aber ist das jetzt besser?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich wollte mir keine parts mehr kaufen, weil ich mir den Dämpfer gegönnt habe.
Also stimmte das schon.
Der hat aber jetzt 2 Wochen von Bern bis zu mir gebraucht. Sch.. Zoll!

Besser ist es auf jeden Fall. Bin schonmal ein Bissl aufm Hof rumgehopst. Nicht mehr dieses Einsacken beim Absprung. Außerdem wippt der Dämpfer durch das SPV so gut wie gar nicht. Ist natürlich ein Bisschen schwerer. Aber was soll's. Hauptsache es funzt richtig.
Abgesehen davon hab ich jetzt anständige Hülsen. Der Rock Shox Krempel sah schon ganz schön mitgenommen aus. Hatte schon Spiel in der hinteren Aufnahme.

Im Laufe der Woche will ich die Kiste mal testen. Hoffentlich klappt das auch.

Wie sieht's denn bei Dir aus. Keine Besserung in Sicht?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Oktober 2007)

mit dem 27. hat M.R. recht (und auch mit den nassen füßen)... von mir aus gerne terminvorverlegung um einen tag... 

aah, sieht ja vielversprechend aus! ...frage mich nur, wann du dir mal endlich ein richtiges enduro holst


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt doch gar kein besseres Enduro. Was nützt mir so ein Leichtbau-Federweg-Monster für Leute mit Aversion gegen Fahrtechnik?

Nein Danke. Das ist immer noch ein MTB und keine Honda Goldwing ;-)


----------



## Long John (22. Oktober 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn bei Dir aus. Keine Besserung in Sicht?



.....  doch ich denke schon, aber ich sag noch nichts bevors nicht stimmt, stimmts?! 

Apropo ich fänd den Sa. auch besser. Vorausgsetzt ich hab ein Rad bis dato.

 "Schaun mer mal...... " würde der Herr Beckenbauer sagen


----------



## dkc-live (23. Oktober 2007)

...
jedesmal wenn ich dein rad aufs neue sehe, kommt der wunsch nach einem lift am berg


----------



## dkc-live (23. Oktober 2007)

wegen dem brocken video i'm so sorry. hats im umzugstress verschmissen! habs eben wiedergfunden ich versuche es bis zum wochenende fertig zu bekommen!


----------



## rc-honk (23. Oktober 2007)

also leute ich war nun mal auf dem fockeberg und ich muss sagen bin etwas enttäuscht weil es gibt zwar viele schön abfahrten aber einige sind nicht so wirklich fahrbar also ist meine meinug mit ner weicheren gabel wär ich sciher mehr gefahren


----------



## bikerx01 (24. Oktober 2007)

dann mußte gabel weicher machen  

aber bei dem derzeitigen wetter würd ich doch eher annehmen das alles zugewachsen ist und man langsam mal wieder mit ner axt durchmuss


----------



## rc-honk (25. Oktober 2007)

naja gabel geht nicht weicher als weich die gabel ist halt nur ******* hart -.-
die abfahrten waren eig ganz gut nur bei dem ganzen nassen laub ist es recht riskant aber heißt ja nicht umsonst 
NO RISK NO FUN


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2007)

Samstag bin ich nochmal dabei, falls ihr zum Harz fahrt. Gebt mal Rückmeldung. Eine Woche ohne Fahrrad.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde auch mitkommen. Dämpfer testen.
Müsste aber noch Verpflegung besorgen. Darum wäre es gut, wenn sich das bis 19.30 klären würde.

Zug dann wieder gegen 7 ab LE HBF?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Oktober 2007)

Sorry! Meinte 6 Uhr.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2007)

Na Verpflegung bräuchte ich auch noch, ich schliesse mich der Frist bis 19.30 an und steige aus wenn sich dann keiner mehr meldet. 

Vielleicht ists ja eh besser man wartet etwas besseres Wetter ab, für morgen ist leichter Schneefall auf dem Brocken vorhergesagt Temp so 2 - 7 Grad.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Oktober 2007)

OK. Allerdings hab ich mich mit 6 Uhr geirrt. Wir sind ja letztes mal auch erst 7 Uhr los.
7.05 Gleis 8.

Bisschen Schnee fänd ich jetzt nicht so schlecht


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2007)

Jaja..wär kein Hinderungsgrund. 

Aber da sich leider keiner gemeldet hat renn ich jetzt nicht wie ein Irrer zum Plus und kauf mir noch was.

Also andermal. Wir können ja einfach das NÄCHSTE Wochenende planen und warten einfách mal ab ob was kommt (Andreas neues Rad zB) 

Machen wir halt morgen ne ganz normale L.E. Runde. Vorschläge?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Oktober 2007)

Ok!

Ich denke so gegen 13.00. Wird ja den einen oder anderen geben, der ausschlafen will.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2007)

Na denn gute Nacht.
Sagen wir mal 13.00 Fockeberg und wenn Andreas mitwill nehmen wir SSP.


----------



## rc-honk (26. Oktober 2007)

ohr schade ich dachte ich könnt mich euch mal anschließen aber 13 uhr is ******* da bin ich noch auf arbeit -.-


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. Oktober 2007)

n'abend zusammen!

ja, ich WILL morgen auspennen, übelst stressige woche hinter mir

...sofern trocken von oben bin ich morgen um 13h aufm fockemountain, musss die eingerosteten knochen auch mal wieder bewegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (27. Oktober 2007)

Fockeberg 13 Uhr bin ich dabei. Allerdings mit ohne neuen Rad. Habsch nämlich nicht, aber dafür Ideen was wäre wenn und so weiter und so fort.........

Kann doch nicht. Sry.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Oktober 2007)

au man, wo sind wir denn heut durch kacke gefahren? ...die satteltasche stinkt wie die seuche 

wie siehts denn am morgigen sonntag aus? denke auch wieder an 13h...rennbahn?! 
wohin? keine ahnung! entscheiden wir dann wie immer spontan

Edith: ...longjohn, wehe du kneifst dann wieder ...kannst uns dein neues slayer ruhig mal vorführen ;-))))


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> au man, wo sind wir denn heut durch kacke gefahren?



Na bei dem großen Fiffi im Bienitz, der hat...
egal, morgen 13:00 Rennbahn geht klar.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Oktober 2007)

muss mal echt sagen, dass das heute ne trailmässig sehr schöne sache war!
denke man sieht sich am di. beim bdo... 

@cx
nachdem ich heut einige male das große k.bl. in diverse hölzer gerammt hab, wär ich doch noch an deinem bash-guard interessiert; gib mir mal bescheid, was du dafür haben willst

@m.r.
 hast du mal wegen der ahead-kappe geschaut?!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Oktober 2007)

die xt bekommste nicht verbogen .. hab ich auch nicht am brocken geschafft -...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Oktober 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> die xt bekommste nicht verbogen .. hab ich auch nicht am brocken geschafft -...


 
am brocken hab ich das auch net geschafft, allerdings hab ich vor ein paar wochen ne live-vorführung gesehen, dass das au bei xt problemlos geht (volleinschlag auf der s. alb mit ca. 30km/h auf nen steinbrocken) ...gottseidank wars nicht meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## red-rabbit (28. Oktober 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> am brocken hab ich das auch net geschafft, allerdings hab ich vor ein paar wochen ne live-vorführung gesehen, dass das au bei xt problemlos geht (volleinschlag auf der s. alb mit ca. 30km/h auf nen steinbrocken) ...gottseidank wars nicht meins



mhm..kenn ich irgendwoher...ja..bei mir wars "nur" ne LX und "nur" 25 km/h.aber es war im harz ..  .aber das geht ruckzuck....leider...

wird wohl auch mal n bashgarten ^^


----------



## Mezzo_LE (28. Oktober 2007)

Ey Moe...sach ma, hast Du den Server verhext??? Ich hab hier 10 Benachrichtigungen für Deinen geschriebenen Beitrag...jetzt ist aber mal gut 
*Nachtrag* ...das hört nich auf...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Oktober 2007)

Mezzo_LE schrieb:


> Ey Moe...sach ma, hast Du den Server verhext??? Ich hab hier 10 Benachrichtigungen für Deinen geschriebenen Beitrag...jetzt ist aber mal gut
> *Nachtrag* ...das hört nich auf...


 
...na ist doch toll, dass ich hexenkünste hab'  
ok, im ernst - ne, wüßte echt nich woran das liegt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Oktober 2007)

@moe

Hab noch ne silberne Kappe ohne Schrift und ne schwarze von Ritchey mit leicht angekratzter Schrift.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

Flitzpiepen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. Oktober 2007)

@cx
ja is ja gut...habe gesagt di bdo, aber wie's halt so läuft... :-(
HEUTE is doch feiertag, wie siehts denn da mit ner tour aus? (könnte dir dann auch gleich meine nobbys geben)


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2007)

Heute bin ich ausgebucht, Verwandtenbesuch. Wochenende!


----------



## dkc-live (31. Oktober 2007)

hab jetzt meine karre auch in der bude 
hat nen schönen platz in der lernecke bekommen ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (31. Oktober 2007)

@cx
WE bin ich deep down in the south; erst wieder di. spätabends hier in LE

@dkc
schöne hängematte


----------



## cxfahrer (1. November 2007)

@dkc: tropft dir da nicht das Öl aus der Lefty auf die Stirn?

@moe: egal. Di werd ich BDO nicht schaffen. (Hier mal der Link zur Taschenlampe!)

Allerdings sollte man Jens mal ein bischen treten, damit das nicht einschläft...ist ja jetzt schon sooo oft ausgefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (1. November 2007)

@ cx woher weißt du das die schonwieder öl verliert ???


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. November 2007)

alte weisheit: 
Mit'm Öl nich spaaarsam sein


----------



## cxfahrer (2. November 2007)

Fährt jemand morgen? Das Wetter ist ja schön kuschlig.

@dkc: Ist deine Lefty eigentlich vom Rückruf der 2007er Leftys betroffen?


----------



## dkc-live (3. November 2007)

omg du bist der 100 ste ... nein ... boah warum glauben nur alle cannondale fahrer könnten nicht lesen ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. November 2007)

Ich werde wohl heute nicht fahren. Morgen vielleicht.


----------



## Long John (3. November 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl heute nicht fahren. Morgen vielleicht.



Ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorredners an.  Wir sind eben doch alle weich und Sonntagsfahrer.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2007)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem 21.11. Hase und Igel? Ich hab das fest auf meinem Programm...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. November 2007)

Warst Du schonmal dabei?
Lohnt sich das?


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2007)

Lohnen? Ich bin nur mit Longjohn beim SuperD (*lach*) dabei gewesen, und Hase und Igel wird eh wieder Arne gewinnen aber mehr weiss ich darüber nicht...LINKBilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. November 2007)

Scheint ja ganz nett zu sein. Überleg ich mir mal.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. November 2007)

Montag abend 18:00 wollt ich mal die *C*iclo*X*er aufmischen


----------



## LH_DJ (6. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,
PC kaputt, Rad kaputt, deshalb war ich lange nicht hier. Jetzt ist wieder alles klar, hab mich für den 21.11. bei Jens angemeldet. Was hast du mit Hase und Igel gemeint, Wilhelm? Möchte endlich mal wieder mit ner Truppe fahren und nehme dafür auch die Startgebühr in kauf. Kann doch dienstags nie. 
Bis später....
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de
Bin diesmal erstmals beim Winterpokal dabei, mal sehen wo ich lande.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem 21.11. Hase und Igel? Ich hab das fest auf meinem Programm...


 
...an dem tag ist doch auch reuelos über stock und stein vom jensemann
WO GENAU is'n hase+igel? DD?

p.s.: das wetter is ja grad zum k*tzen :-((((( aber egel; ääh egal - werde wohl sa. nachm. ne runde drehen...vorher allerdings muss ich noch den IMMER NOCH VORHANDENEN restsand vom harz ausser kette kratzen (ich glaub ja, da hat mir jemand im zug ne schippe draufgestreut; bei jeder umdrehung ein klangvolles mahlendes erlebnis  )


----------



## cxfahrer (7. November 2007)

Morgen solls *schön* werden, und da ich  zu nur einer Baustelle muss werde ich das mal mit 4-5h Radln verbinden. 

Sa nachmittags musst du dich aber afaik auf Schneeregenschauer einstellen. Ich mache alles mit. Gib PM.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen solls *schön* werden, und da ich zu nur einer Baustelle muss werde ich das mal mit 4-5h Radln verbinden.
> 
> Sa nachmittags musst du dich aber afaik auf Schneeregenschauer einstellen. Ich mache alles mit. Gib PM.


 

ok, verstanden...melde mich bei bedarf!
baustelle???? KENN ICH JA NUR ZU GUT! hahahahaha...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. November 2007)

Bei mir geht's heute nicht. Morgen wäre machbar.
Am WE hab' ich aber leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Long John (8. November 2007)

Ich kann die Woche auch nicht(Babysitten). Zu "Hase und Igel" bzw. Jens seiner Tour muss ich arbeiten. 
Am Mittwoch nächste Woche soll der Chameleon Aufbau fertig werden. Dann gehts wieder los.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2007)

Und das willste dann gleich mal ordentlich einschlammen, klar.
Morgen entscheide ich spontan, und wenn dann Schaltung und ohne Federung.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen solls *schön* werden, und da ich zu nur einer Baustelle muss werde ich das mal mit 4-5h Radln verbinden.
> 
> Sa nachmittags musst du dich aber afaik auf Schneeregenschauer einstellen. Ich mache alles mit. Gib PM.


 

update: sa. höxtwahrscheinl. gestrichen... hab mal wieder ne formschöne blaue kniescheibe und dazugehörendes ordentliches knie-aua (fresseleger klassisch ausgeführt auffer baustelle in drecks-lederbesohlten-schuhen und dabei auch noch den anzug eingesaut *hurra*) 

K*TZ


----------



## cxfahrer (8. November 2007)

Na Mahlzeit. 

Aber wenn ich SiGeKo gewesen wäre, dann hätt ich dich da garnich hingelassen. Mit so Schuhwerk. Gute Besserung dennoch - ich glaube wenn du am WE nicht fährst, wirst du nichts versäumen, ausser du stehst auf eisigen Westwind und nass wie die Seuche. War heut schon sau schlammig (Kulki, Bieinitz, Lindental).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> SiGeKo .Mit so Schuhwerk.


 
hehe, die aussage kenn ich nur zugut! ...naja wird schon werden; unkraut lebt bekanntlich lange ;-) ...dumm gelaufen; aber wat solls - das wird scho wieder !!!


----------



## LH_DJ (9. November 2007)

"Geiles Radwetter" heute. Bei über 60km/h auf die Brust bin ich gleich mal 10min früher losgefahren damit ich nicht halbtot auf Arbeit ankomme. Erinnert etwas an Alpencross und lange Uphills- ewig treten und man kommt kaum vorwärts. Naja, stählt die Psyche und bringt auch Punkte im Winterpokal.
Bin am 21.11. bei Jens gemeldet.
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (9. November 2007)

Jo war super Wind. Besonders mit SSP lustig! 

Morgen jemand?


----------



## rc-honk (11. November 2007)

ach is das ein scheiß wetter hier in LE
ich hab jetzt mein felge vorn geschaft hatt nu ne 8 
naja kommt vorn halt auch ne double track rein


----------



## dkc-live (13. November 2007)

tzz dafür habt ihr keine 6 cm schnee und matsch ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. November 2007)

"...das sind nicht 20 cm - nie im Leben, kleiner Peter!" *sing*


----------



## dkc-live (15. November 2007)

schweig ungläubiger. das war vorgestern und inzwischen hat es noch ein paar mal geschneit !


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2007)

Snowride fänd ich cool.

Wollmer nochmal zum Brocken?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. November 2007)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen. Dort ist ja laut Wetterbericht alles zugeschneit. Wäre sicher ne super Sache.
Morgen wäre aber schon sehr kurzfristig.

Auf nächstes WE könnte ich mich allerdings einrichten.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2007)

Ne morgen nich - Bahn fährt nicht, Auto fährt nicht.
Ich dachte an Ende November. Ich frage mich aber, wie man bei 1 meter Schnee da radelt....im Liteville- und im Berlinforum sind die da aber schon ganz heiss drauf.

Ich wüsste ja nichtmal was ich bei dem zu erwartenden Schnee und Schlamm anziehen sollte ohne jämmerlich zu erfrieren, aber das könnte ich ja noch hinkriegen.


----------



## rc-honk (16. November 2007)

so leute war heute mal im BDO hab mir ne neue felge vorn geholt
double track mit ner deore XT narbe,
woll ma mal auf'n brocken fahren und uns mit'm bike durchn schnee wühlen? bestimmt lustig!XD


hat jemand schalter im angebot für de schaltung?vorn,hinten(8gang) bitte um pm


----------



## Long John (16. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Snowride fänd ich cool.
> 
> Wollmer nochmal zum Brocken?



.............    .........................


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> .............    .........................



Mehr Smilies gabs wohl nich oder wie.... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4225917#post4225917

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279677&page=18

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4228218#post4228218

Kann man also sehen wie man mag. Wenn man also bereit ist zu frieren, zu saufen und ********dreckig zu werden, warum nicht? An die Liteviller muss man sich ja nicht dranhängen. Aber die Pics von denen auf dem Magdeburger Weg...sollte mir dazu vllt. noch mindestens Bigbetty mit GG zulegen. Und wasserdichte Schuhe. Auto ist bis dahin auch flott. und die Bahn wird auch wieder fahren. Schaun wir mal.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. November 2007)

Können ja Samstag nachmittag schonmal HIER üben....*brrrr*

Edith: 14:00 Rennbahn? So 2-3 H SSP? Ist ja etwas trockener geworden durch den Frost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. November 2007)

Heute wird bei mir nix.
Morgen hätte ich aber sicher Zeit.

GG- Mischung wäre bei den Temperaturen aber nicht so prall. Die weichen Gummis sind laut Schwalbe und auch Maxxis wohl nicht zu gebrauchen, wenn die  Temperatur unter 5 Grad fällt. Die werden dann wohl sehr hart. Und die ORC ist ja bei Nässe anscheinend recht grottig.
Ich wollte meine Highroller ST auch fürn Winter nehmen. Fällt jetzt wohl aus.
Werde dann für den Harz wohl den MM Triple vorne draufmachen und hinten wieder den Tioga.

Wenn Du nen tauglichen Reifen kaufen willst, dann lieber Highroller 60a 2.5 mit einfacher Karkasse oder Swampthing 60a. Oder MM Triple. Passt aber in 2.5 nicht ins Canyon. Hinten kannste aber sicher ne Betty nehmen. Da ist es ja nicht so schlimm, wenns mal rutscht.
Ich hatte mal nen Highroller 60a 2.35 im Winter. Fand ich eigentlich sehr gut.
Der Nevegal soll auch ganz gut sein. Gibt es ab und zu bei ebay ganz günstig.
Die rollen aber alle recht schwer. Dafür rutscht es aber auch nicht so.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. November 2007)

Interessant daß die weichen Gummis stärker verhärten. Naja. 2.5er passen bei mir problemlos, ausser sie sind breiter als ca 66mm, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen bei MM, die sahen mir nicht so breit aus. Ich dachte halt, offeneres Profil und weicheres Gummi. Mal schauen. Geld ausgeben wollte ich nicht groß im Zweifelsfall muss ich über die Wurzeln halt tragen. Im Tiefschnee ist das eh egal.

Mein größeres Problem sind aber im Moment die Schuhe, bzw. die Füsse (Kälte) , trotz Heizsohlen und Überschuhen....ich muss wohl meine Meindl Treter nehmen. Flatpedals habe ich schon.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. November 2007)

Flats sind bei Schnee sicher am Besten. Man kann ja schon mal auf nen unsichtbaren Stein fahren und abrutschen. Dann sollte man nicht unbedingt fest am Rad hängen.
Ich werde es wohl mit 2 Paar Socken und meinen üblichen Schuhen versuchen. Das sollte eigentlich reichen.

Der MM hat laut Schwalbe 64 mm. Da passt er bei mir auch. Aber bei schlamm und Dreck ist es halt zu eng. Ich warte ja auch auf den 2.35er. Gibt es aber wohl erst ab nächstes Jahr.
Beim gr. E gibts grad Nevegal 2.5 für 17


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. November 2007)

@CX: Wenn Du am Mi. immernoch nach Dresden fahren willst, dann wäre ich dabei, falls das noch möglich ist.

Für die Harztour würde ich den 1.12. vorschlagen. Da kann ich vorher noch die ein oder andere Tour fahren. Hab mal etwas Pause gemacht, damit sich mein Knie beruhigt.
Da ist dann auch noch genügend Zeit eventuell noch benötigte Ausrüstung zu besorgen.

Longjohn, wie siehts denn eigentlich mit dem Chameleon aus? Fertsch?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2007)

Vermutlich nicht, weil das Auto noch nicht soweit ist. Und ausserdem habe ich immer noch das Problem mit den kalten Füssen, Mist! Also längeres Radeln und Rumstehen bei Kälte geht garnicht.
Trotzdem würde ich den 1.12. erstmal in den Kalender eintragen.

Was ist denn mit MOE, LONGJOHN - HAAALLLLOOOO?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. November 2007)

OK!

Hast Du es schonmal mit Finalgon probiert? Das Zeug wärmt ordentlich durch und hält auch recht lange an v.a. beim Sport. Als ich mir damit mein Knie eingerieben habe, hat das beim Training noch ca. 2 Tage "gebrannt".

Einen Versuch wäre es sicher wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (19. November 2007)

jjjjjjaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaa, hhhhuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhuuuuuu
ist fertig und sieht auch gut aus. Ich wollt nur nicht rumposen.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. November 2007)

@M.R: hab ich schon vor Jahren versucht, aber Chilis wende ich lieber innerlich an. Nein, es hilft nicht. Nur zu Fuss gehen hilft.

@ Longjohn: wir wollen es sehen!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit MOE, LONGJOHN - HAAALLLLOOOO?


 
hatte etwas die seuche am hals... und war jetzt grade 2 tage in bremen auf kd.veranstaltung: heut morgen 4:30 ins bett gefallen - deshalb morgen erstma extreme-auspenning angesagt (sonst hätt ich wohl jenstours gebucht)

P.S.: ich weiß wie's aussieht - ätsch ;-)

P.P.S.: finalgon? aah, gutes zeugs: da ist nonivamid drin...das findet sich auch in tierabwehrpatronen; das muss ja helfen!


----------



## Long John (20. November 2007)

ich stells mal in meine Galerie

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/438092/cat/17693


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. November 2007)

Hübsch! Und hübsch eingesaut ;-)


----------



## rc-honk (21. November 2007)

hübsches fahrrad
und so dreckig is das doch garnicht
ihr solltet mal meins sehen wenn ich damit fertig bin wiegt dann bestimmt min 1 kg mehr nur wegen dem ganzen schlamm
aber einsauen macht so viel spaß ich weiß nicht arum aber es ist so 
oder was meint ihr?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2007)

Aber sicher doch, sonst würden wir ja Rennrad fahren...

Die Wetteraussichten für nöchste Woche sollen mehr Schnee bringen - ideal für den Harz, denke ich (besser als schlammiges Tauwetter).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. November 2007)

guten morgen!
werde nachher ne runde drehen...14h rennb. scheibenholz; wer mit will ist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> mehr Schnee


----------



## dkc-live (21. November 2007)

auf brocken waren 90 cm schnee ... 

sehr schick long-john!
doch wo bleibt der mut zur farbe?

haste jetzt ne 140 er vorne drinne oder 130?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. November 2007)

ach war das schön heute, sogar mit sonne !!! ...und erstaunlicherweise relativ trockene verhältnisse im forst (hätt ich nicht gedacht)

im übrigen sind neonfarben seit anfang der neunziger out


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ach war das schön heute, sogar mit sonne !!! ...und erstaunlicherweise relativ trockene verhältnisse im forst (hätt ich nicht gedacht)
> 
> im übrigen sind neonfarben seit anfang der neunziger out



Nene..bei der Kleidung ist das grad wieder in gewesen, schau mal in die Ramschabteilung von Kaufhof usw. 

Und bei Bikes - da geht für mich nix über das klassische weiss-pink-grün-neon-fade Farbschema eines Serotta Ti-Max von Anfang der 90er (hach). 

Kommt denn nun jemand mit zum Harz am 1.12. Liteviller erschrecken? Ich hab mir grad extra Ausrüstung bestellt. Und die BB mit GG kommen auch übermorgen ans Rad.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. November 2007)

Ich komme mit!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ramschabteilung von Kaufhof usw.
> klassische weiss-pink-grün-neon-fade Farbschema eines Serotta Ti-Max von Anfang der 90er (hach).
> Kommt denn nun jemand mit zum Harz am 1.12. Liteviller erschrecken? Und die BB mit GG kommen auch übermorgen ans Rad.


 
muahahaha... ja diesen Trend kenn' ich, da ich ja öfter in der ramschabteilung bei kaufhof zugange bin!
bei den bikes gibt's auch farbmässig von den edlen kleins einige "colour-crimes" (aus heutiger sicht 

1.12. weiss ich noch nicht; aber böcke hätt' ich schon!

BB mit GG?????????????


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2007)

Bahn wie gehabt, oder falls Streik, mit meiner alten Rumpelkarre (in der hätten zur Not sicher irgendwie auch 4 Bikes und Biker Platz, aber wäre arg eng.)  - Übernachtung in der Juhe bei den Litevillern könnte man ja ggfs überlegen, wenn es akut wird (geiles Wetter o.Ä.).

Moe??

Tante Edith meint die grosse Betti mit klebrigem Schleim (heist das so?)
Oder Dicke Berta , extra tacky?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> alten Rumpelkarre - Übernachtung in der Juhe bei den Litevillern könnte man ja ggfs überlegen


 
ah, b.betty goooooooooey gluey - ja ne is klar...

Rumpelkarre? CX rules!!!!!!!!!! Bin ja bekanntermassen selber 80er-Autos-Fan (W123!!!!!!!) 

juhe? liteviller??? bitte um details!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ah, b.betty goooooooooey gluey - ja ne is klar...
> 
> Rumpelkarre? CX rules!!!!!!!!!! Bin ja bekanntermassen selber 80er-Autos-Fan (W123!!!!!!!)
> 
> juhe? liteviller??? bitte um details!



Mit Rumpelkarre meine ich im Vergleich zum beispiellosen Komfort des HEX (insbesondere weil man nicht selber fahren muss).

Na vom 30.11. bis 2.12. hat Liteville nach Schierke geladen und von Nah und Fern strömen die Verehrer des heiligen Bikes in Scharen, an die 15 haben sich in der Jugendherberge angemeldet. Die Liste ist geschlossen. Das braucht uns nicht stören - sind sicher auch ein paar bodenständige Biker dabei, die angesichts von Canyon, C´dale und Bodo nicht die Nase rümpfen. 
Ich denke das ist eher von Vorteil wenn die Trails schon ein wenig eingefahren sind, Pistenbullis werden sie aber bestimmt nicht dabei haben....und eine Übernachtung wär angesichts des kurzen Tages, der spärlichen Beleuchtung die uns zur Verfügung steht (die Liteviller haben natürlich alle Lupine dabei) und eines möglicherweise feuchtfröhlichen Abends auch nicht verkehrt. Aber auch kein Muss.


----------



## dkc-live (22. November 2007)

wenn ihr mit nem wochendticket unterwegs seid bin ich dabei!
ich würde dann von freiberg kommen und das wochenendtiket mitbringen!

7.27 könnte ich frühestens in leipzig sein?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2007)

Hey ho aber Winterreifen nicht vergessen! 
Check das nochmal mit den Zugverbindungen, aber ich denke das reicht, letztes Mal waren wir glaube ich auch dann los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. November 2007)

is schon gecheckt. was für winterreifen? spikes? wollte ich mir sowiso für freiberg kaufen? oder tut es meine albert sam kombi auch?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. November 2007)

Albert u. Sam kannste knicken.
Spikes braucht es, denke ich, nicht.

Aber was breiteres mit offenem Profil ist auf jeden Fall nötig.

Bsp. Swampthing, Highroller... beide in 2.35 sind sicher ausreichend, passen in deinen Rahmen, auf die schmale XC- Felge, sind leicht u. kosten nicht die Welt.

Ich überleg mir gerade, vielleicht doch noch nen Swampthing oder Highroller Xc für vorne zu holen und den Minion nach hinten zu packen. Der MM ist ja doch verdammmt schwer und wenn ich den dann auch noch durch den Schnee bergauf treten muss. Auweia! Highroller kostet als XC Draht 2.35 bei actionsports 20.00  Swampthing bei silberfische.net ca. 24.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2007)

IM Schnee ist das ziemlich egal mit dem Rollwiderstand, da kommts darauf an dass er möglichst breit ist damit man nicht versackt und ausgeprägtes grobes Profil hat (Schwalbe Snowstud). Spikes sind auf den Forstpisten sicher nicht verkehrt, aber sobald man damit auf die Felsen kommt ist man schnell am Tragen. Alles kann man nicht haben...

Ich vermute dass wir bergauf eh das meiste schieben werden (und bergab...*lol* ). Forststrassen machen wird dann halt gemütlich. Wir werden eh so mit Bekleidung bepackt sein.., vermutlich wirds ja ordentlich kalt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. November 2007)

Naja, bleibts beim MM (ob GG oder Triple entscheide ich dann kurz vorher) und Tioga.

Jetzt brauche ich aber noch so nen Isolierschlauch fürs Camelback. Back selber kommt in eine Isoliertüte aus dem Supermarkt. Sollte eigentlich reichen. Zur Not wickel ich dann noch ein Handtuch rum.


----------



## dkc-live (22. November 2007)

oki war heute in altenberg (80 km  1400 hm geradelt)
ich konnte nur auf der straße fahren! unter 600 hm waren die fortwege einigermaßen befahrbar. die trails gar nicht.aber 600 hm war es unmöglich zu fahren. 10 -20 schma auf den wegen. und die trails konnte man nichtmal laufen.

aber zumindest ist meine lefty wieder ganz.
meine reifen sind für die bedingungen ganz passabel. spikes kannste im schnee vergessen. die von fahrradkohl haben mir zu skiern geraten ...
ich denke mal wenn nicht starkes tauwetter einsetzt werde ich nicht mitkommen. dafür ist mir der spaß zu teuer.

außerdem habe ich immer donnerstags und freitags 7.30 mathe. und wie soll ich sagen... ich hatte in letzter zeit immer eine schwere bierallergie und muss den rückstand nun endlich mal aufholen. 

ich brauch ja 3.0 *heul*


----------



## cxfahrer (22. November 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich denke mal wenn nicht starkes tauwetter einsetzt werde ich nicht mitkommen. dafür ist mir der spaß zu teuer.



 

Also was nu - ja oder nein? 
So Dienstag-Mittwoch sollten wir wissen wer mitkommt, dann hat man auch eine zuverlässige Wettervorhersage.

PS die Liteviller erwarten uns. Man kann also zumindest einiges Bestaunen.
PPS Bahn ist um 7:05 oder 7:51.

*PPPS am Wochenende mal noch ganz normal ohne Vertrider und Liteviller fahren? So 2-3h, je nach Wetter?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. November 2007)

dienstag haste die zusage


----------



## Long John (23. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *PPPS am Wochenende mal noch ganz normal ohne Vertrider und Liteviller fahren? So 2-3h, je nach Wetter?*



Also ich werd wohl morgen und evtl. So ne Runde drehen. Muss unbedingt wieder Raus. Ich krieg sonst n Koller.

Dieharzerschneematschrollerei mit den Litevillern klingt zwar sehr verlockend ist mir dann aber doch zu strange.

@DKC: Wieso Mut zur Farbe ist doch bunt.  und gegen Bierallergie hilft eignetlich nur eins. 

Apropo, wie isses denn so in Freiberg. Haben die nicht auch ne gute Brauerei dort? (offtopic, ich weiß)


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Also ich werd wohl morgen und evtl. So ne Runde drehen. Muss unbedingt wieder Raus. Ich krieg sonst n Koller.



Mach Vorschlag, bischen rumrollen. Würd mich freuen! Bin zZt selber was unmotiviert, aber ich muss meine BBs probefahren.

Freiberger ist doch alles was man braucht.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. November 2007)

BB mit GG :


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. November 2007)

Also traumhaft?

Die Arroganz hat sich endlich gerührt. Zur Feier des Tages gab es doch noch neue Reifen. Bin echt mal gespannt. Müssten Mitte nächster Woche kommen.

Hat heute jemand Bock?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2007)

War schon, Kulki und Halden. mit Durchschlag hinten


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. November 2007)

Mist! BB halt. Dafür ist sie aber auch recht leicht.


----------



## Long John (25. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> BB mit GG :



ich hab heut deine reifenspuren gesichtet. Scheinen richtig schöne semislicks zu sein.
Ganz schön drechsch im Wald.


----------



## dkc-live (25. November 2007)

ok jungs ...
sorry kann nicht mitkommen...
hab ne menge zu tun.
außerdem scheint mir das wetter suboptimal zu sein! würde mich über ein paar bilder freuen.

über weihnachten bis neujahr ist mein bike in le und würde sich über ein paar touren freuen

greetz
dkc


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. November 2007)

Naja! Pech halt.

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit dem Harz-Video aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. November 2007)

n'abend zusammen 
war heute erst kurz nach 15h in LE... bin dann von 15:30 bis 17:15 unterwegs gewesen 

...sachma *cx* - war'n das deine frischdampfenden betty-abdrücke bei den schönauer lachen

schnell mal die edith holen:
M.R.: ich habs inzwischen selber "professionell" mit mucke auf dvd gebrannt; wenn Du's haben willst: PM


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2007)

Ja BB machen schön anale Schlammspuren ausser in der Mimo war ich Sa und So eigentlich überall aber ich hab auch M.R.s Spuren gesehen...ja die Fährtenleser..hat man auch gesehen obs die GG oder die ORC waren..
leicht - mag sein - aber rollen GARNICHT da sind die MM sicher noch schneller - fahren NUR geradeaus, aber driften im Schlamm geht gut und steile Abfahrten werden flach (zB hinten am Ende vom Kulki-Kantentrail zu dem Teich mit dem Bänkchen runter). 20km/h auf Asphalt sind max.

So ich hab das jetzt fest im Programm mit Schierke, das Wetter wird blendend werden (Regen bis 600, darüber Schnee und Wind) und ich gehe ma im Moment davon aus dass wir zu zweit sind. ODER??? Die Optioin Auto halte ich mir offen, hat Vor- und Nachteile. Kostenmäßig auch so wie Bahn. Ich hoffe dass uns die Liteviller nicht mit ihrem Alkohol betäuben.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. November 2007)

Ich bin ziemlich sicher dabei.

Aber die BB sollte deutlich leichter rollen, als die MM.
Die weiche Mischung machts etwas schwerer, aber die MM wiegt ca. 400 g mehr und hat das deutlich gröbere Profil.

Naja, ich hoffe mal, dass meine neuen Intense (ich weiß: teuer, aber musste einfach sein) besser rollen. Sollen sie ja eigentlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2007)

Sollte sollte ... mich störts erstmal nicht, aber es begrenzt den Einsatzzweck (auf Harz und sowas). Das Profil von BB ist in der Mitte SEHR grob, und darauf rollt man ja meistens. An den Seiten ist es sparsam, deswegen das unwillige Kurvenverhalten. Die MM sind ja eher so wie Nevegal oder meine uralten Specialized Team Master von 96, durchgehende Aussenkante und kleine kräftige abwechselnde Mittelstollen. Naja.

Die Liteviller bieten uns Abholung am Bahnhof an, wenn wir nicht mit dem Auto fahren.  Finde ich SEHR nett. hätte den Vorteil, dass man die Schlammzone vermeidet. 
Moe, gib dir nen Ruck. Wird sicher sehr lustig. Können ja auch über Nacht bleiben, zwecks Alkohol.
Hier ein Bericht zur aktuellen Lage.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. November 2007)

@cx
schon gut... zur Erklärung: der "Ruck" hängt von 2 faktoren ab: könnte 
1. sein, dass am WE im süden ne geniale fete is, und 
2. bock auf ne richtige schnee-orgie hab ich zwar definitiv !!! aber wenn es im harz p*sst, ist mir das zu albern - da kann ich mich mit meinem kackbraunen gaul auch in die badewanne stellen und das wasser auf kalt drehen


----------



## morph027 (25. November 2007)

Dann mal viel Spass dabei... 

Mal was anderes...wie macht ihr das bei diesen Temperaturen mit Ohren und Helm? Also mir ist immer wieder saukalt...und Stirnband kommt mir net ran  Ich hab noch so ne "halbe Sturmmaske", die geht bissl über die Ohren, hab ich noch net versucht. Ich wollte einfach erst mal fragen 

bunte Grüße...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. November 2007)

da gibts sogenannte helm-unterzieh-mützen (odersoähnlich ;-)

bsp: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k507/a5714/microsensor_skull_cap.html

NEIN ICH MACHE KEINE WERBUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok, das ist pearli - und somit relativ teuer... hab mir selber aber ein noname-produkt vor 2 jahren beim stadler für 8 teuro geholt, das tut's genauso... 
die hauptsache ist, das ding ist dünn (wg. UNTER dem helm tragen), ist vom schnitt her über die ohren gezogen  und transportiert die feuchtigkeit schnell weg


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2007)

ich hab meine als werbegeschenk von rose ^^ hält schon warm


----------



## Long John (26. November 2007)

ich nehm die normale wintermütze. geht auch. Wenn es am WE trocken sein sollte, was wohl nicht sein wird, kann man ja auch nochmal hier fahren oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2007)

Morgen BDO mit 2:1, zur Entspannung.


----------



## dkc-live (26. November 2007)

bei mir hats schonwieder geschneit


----------



## Long John (26. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Morgen BDO mit 2:1, zur Entspannung.



wenns morgen genauso schön ist wei heut sicher nicht ansonsten evtl. Das Wetter nervt.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2007)

Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, es ist doch fast trocken, nicht zu dreckig und ausserdem nicht so kalt. Na und Schnee hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. November 2007)

Ich hab' nix. Vor allem nix Zeit :-(


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. November 2007)

das wetter K*TZT einen grad dermassen an...
ok, hab mich beruhigt... 
wenn morgen abend trocken und zeitlich ok, dann BDO

in diesem sinne ... sch*iss die wand an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (27. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ihr habt, es ist doch fast trocken, nicht zu dreckig und ausserdem nicht so kalt. Na und Schnee hätte ich auch gern.



Ich seh schon, sammelst ja ordentlich Punkte im Winterpokal. Aber ich bleib dran und der richtige Winter kommt ja erst noch. Fährst du das alles draußen oder auch was im Keller? Harz kann ich nicht mit, muss arbeiten.
Bis später....
Dietmar 
www.dorgas.de


----------



## dkc-live (27. November 2007)

bei mir sind feuchte wolkige vereiste -2 ° ... a gibt es weit aus besseres. zum beispiel für die uni lernen oder mein neues game ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2007)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ... oder auch was im Keller? ...
> www.dorgas.de



Erinnere mich nicht an meinen Keller, den muss ich noch vor der Rente sanieren....Spinning geht da nicht. Punkte sammeln ist nicht so wichtig, mehr dass ich im Frühjahr fit bin. Alpencross erst 2009!


----------



## Long John (27. November 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bei mir sind feuchte wolkige vereiste -2 ° ... a gibt es weit aus besseres. zum beispiel für die uni lernen oder mein neues game ^^



ja lernen ist wirklich wichtig, nicht das es dir mal so geht wie mir  

Was zockstn grad so,

Ps: Ist trocken bis gleich


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. November 2007)

BEVOR irgendjemand meckert:
war ausnahmsweise zeitig daheim...umgezogen und aufs rad geschwungen; VOR der haustür lichtcheck gemacht: geht nicht! ...kann nich sein! nach einigem rumprobieren kabelbruch festgestellt (hurra!), dann trotzdem ri. bdo losgefahren, und nach 800m in nen nagel gefahren...schöner plattfuß!

soviel zum Thema heutige bdo-runde...hoffe trotzdem ihr hattet schbass!!!!


----------



## dkc-live (27. November 2007)

zocke grade hellgate london . is ne schöne mischung aus egoshooter und roleplay game. je nach charakter total ego lastig bzw sehr rpg lastig.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> BEVOR irgendjemand meckert:
> war ausnahmsweise zeitig daheim...umgezogen und aufs rad geschwungen; VOR der haustür lichtcheck gemacht: geht nicht! ...kann nich sein! nach einigem rumprobieren kabelbruch festgestellt (hurra!), dann trotzdem ri. bdo losgefahren, und nach 800m in nen nagel gefahren...schöner plattfuß!
> 
> soviel zum Thema heutige bdo-runde...hoffe trotzdem ihr hattet schbass!!!!



 

Da hättste ruhig mitkommen können, DAS wär kein Hinderungsgrund gewesen, 3 SIGMA Mirage am Start und alle gingen nicht wirklich (ok nach der Tour ging Jens seine wieder, und Ronnis hatte nur kurze Aussetzer...).. naja aber dann noch n Plattfuss, ok.

Aber zwei Fenix reichen dann ja auch für um den Cospudi. 

@dkc: Wenn du Egoshooter spielen kannst statt zu lernen, kannst du auch in den Harz mit. Das gibt SCHIMPFE! !


----------



## dkc-live (28. November 2007)

ne sorry meine freundin besucht mich und wir sehen uns so schon zu wenig.
außerdem ich komme ich frühjahr wieder mit


----------



## LH_DJ (28. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...mehr dass ich im Frühjahr fit bin. Alpencross erst 2009!....



Was steht denn an im Frühjahr? Für Alpencross muss man doch nicht extra trainieren. Die Grundlage sind doch da, der Rest ist mental, zu wissen, auch dieser Berg ist irgenwann zu Ende, selbst wenn es 3h dauert.
Naja, bis später.....
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. November 2007)

@Moe

Danke!  
Habe mir gerade das Harz-Video angesehen und bin schon total heiß auf Samstag. Es juckt in den Fingern und mein Herz hüpft vor Freude. 
Super!


So! Jetzt wieder Hausarbeit schreiben  und auf den Postboten warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2007)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Was steht denn an im Frühjahr?...



Nix, ausser Radfahren. Berge schnell hoch, Berge schnell runter....



LH_DJ schrieb:


> ... Alpencross muss man doch nicht extra trainieren..



Ich wollte mir den zum 50ten "schenken" und dann aber als Freeride-X. Da muss ich noch ein wenig für üben.


Bei mir kam heut immer noch kein Päckchen, Sch***TNC - haben kein Paypal.


----------



## Long John (28. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nix, ausser Radfahren. Berge schnell hoch, Berge schnell runter....
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wollte mir den zum 50ten "schenken" und dann aber als Freeride-X. Da muss ich noch ein wenig für üben.



Ich hab doch dieses Jahr auch erst im Januar  richtig angefangen. Das soll aber nicht heißen das ich jetzt nicht mehr fahre. Gestern am See wars aber schon ordentlich frisch an den Füßen. 

Bist du nicht auch ein Maikind? Wenn ja kann man ja evtl. zusammen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. November 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bei mir kam heut immer noch kein Päckchen, Sch***TNC - haben kein Paypal.



Bei mir auch nicht 
Habe morgen bestimmt so einen Zettel im Kasten. Fauler Postbote, war bis Mitttag zu Hause.
Das sind die Reifen.
Und der Rest kommt dann hoffentlich auch morgen. Freitag wäre etwas knapp. Muss noch was basteln.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. November 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> ..Muss noch was basteln.



36Van? 

Neue Bremsbeläge mach ich drauf, sonst nix.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. November 2007)

Ne, die war mir dann doch zu teuer.
Und ne Nixon Elite gibt es nicht mehr als Coil. Und bei den 07ern muss man die Achse mit ner Zange klemmen, weil die Handkraft nicht reicht. Ist doof.

Also ist es ne 55 ATA 2 geworden. Ist zwar ne Luftgabel, aber mit 2,5 kg bei 160 mm gibts abgesehen von der Van auch nix taugliches mehr mit Stahlfeder. Dann lieber ne Zocchi, die ohne viel Getue funktioniert. Hoffentlich.

Wenns nicht ganz passt, kann man immer noch ein Bisschen Feinarbeit leisten.

Bin schon verdammt hibbelig.


----------



## dkc-live (29. November 2007)

-.-
setzt wohl drauf das die skilifte an sind ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. November 2007)

Ach was!

Bin doch keine CC-Pussy


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. Dezember 2007)

edith: und, wie war's im harze? bitte detaillierten bericht!
taugt die ata?


----------



## dkc-live (2. Dezember 2007)

wollte auch wissen was war! also raus damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (2. Dezember 2007)

so ich meld mich auch mal wieder 
fahrt ihr noch bei den temp.?
ich ja zwar nicht mehr ganz so weite touren aber da für mehr sprints also kurzstrecken und springen tue ich jetzt auch mehr in der stadt usw. is ganz lustig bei der oper die treppen usw.
ach kennt wer ein stahlflex kabel für die magura julie?bestellt hab ich sie jetzt für hi mit 190 mm 
 stahlflex gibt es wohl original von magura nicht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. Dezember 2007)

Wir sind gerade zurückgekommen.

War richtig GEIL! Nass, glitschig, windig und unterhalb des Gipfels leider zu warm für ordentlich "Pulverwasser  ". Also einfach richtiges Sauwetter 

Nette Leute und tolle Trails- einfach ein super WE  


Gabel macht auch ne gute Figur. Muss bloß noch ein Bißchen mit dem Luftdruck experimentieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier der Link zum Link

Es waren erstaunlich wenig Litevilles am Start. Nur zwei Wildsäue. Ein Stinky, eine Nicolai, ein Trek (Proper!), ein Ellsworth, ein Stevens, ein Ghost, ein Giant nochn Kona, was die drei Haldendownhiller hatten (Kona?) und natürlich ein C.dale und ein Canyon.

Wirklich sehr schön gewesen!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Dezember 2007)

Super Photos!

Die WE-Downhiller hatten aber 2 Stinkys. (klugscheiss-korinthenkack)

Ja der Proper ging schon ganz schön ab aufm Liquid. Respekt!
Wobei er uns sehr anschaulich demonstriert hat, das der Flow abrupt vorbei sein kann ;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Dezember 2007)

nächstes mal bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Dezember 2007)

Ach heute wieder so ne öde Flachlandrunde um den Werbeliner See...Nightride fiel auch aus...da schau ich mir lieber die schönen Fotos an die Proper gestern im Fred reingestellt hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Dezember 2007)

Blicke auch schon sehnsüchtigst in die Vergangenheit 

Hab heute den Propheten gewaschen und ihm ne neue Socke spendiert. Die alte hatte zwei schöne Schlitze


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. Dezember 2007)

ich könnt' mich in den ar... beißen dass ich nich mit dabei war...hätte allerdings wohl andre reifen gebraucht... aber egal, jammern hilft nix! 

p.s.: 
kommenden sonntag (allerdings *nicht* morgens) hab ich DEFINITIV vor zu fahren! 
bei bedarf bitte melden


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Dezember 2007)

27.1. sind die Berliner wieder in 3AnnenHohne... ich würde mich fast hinreissen lassen...hmmm...


das passende FR Shirt hab ich schon bei checkb bestellt, wird aber wohl erst im Februar fertig


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Klingt ja schon ziemlich verlockend.
Wäre schon interessiert.

Vielleicht hätte Moe ja auch Bock.


----------



## dkc-live (7. Dezember 2007)

*heul* prüfungen *heul*


----------



## LH_DJ (7. Dezember 2007)

Ab heute kann ich mich an SSP-Orgien beteiligen. Nicht das ich mehr Zeit hätte, aber dafür mein Zaskar umgebaut. Teste morgen vielleicht mal auf dem Weg zur Arbeit, auch wenn es windig wird. Ist schon ein deutlich spürbarer Gewichtsunterschied, selbst bei dem schweren Rahmen, und so eine herrlich aufgeräumte Optik. Bildchen auf www.dorgas.de 
Bis später....
Dietmar


----------



## Long John (7. Dezember 2007)

Fährt morgen wer? Ab 12 oder 13 Uhr? Bei Bedarf bitte melden. Ssp oder Schaltung ist wetterabhängig.
Ssp´der übrigens wieder ganz, dank neuen Innenlagers. Hab mich nun doch endlich von der Isis Geschichte getrennt.

@Dietmar: Ja doch schaut gut aus. Es geht doch nichts über ne aufgeräumte Optik. Außerdem ist das Eingangradfahren definitv verschleißärmer. Hin und wieder die Kette n bissel saubermachen, straffen und fertsch.


----------



## LH_DJ (8. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 27.1. sind die Berliner wieder in 3AnnenHohne... ich würde mich fast hinreissen lassen...hmmm...



Muss arbeiten. Die Bilder sahen aber eher FR-lastig aus, da bin ich mehr Schisser und hätte nicht so die Freude dran, erst recht wenn es so glatt ist.
Aber in Sachen Touren muss sich bei mir mal wieder etwas tun.....
Bis später 
Dietmar 
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2007)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ... eher FR-lastig ...



Da helfen Protektoren mindestens an Armen und Beinen sowie ein Fullface Helm.

Andreas, vielleicht ein bischen eher, so 11:30? Ich wollte ungefedert mit Schaltung, so bissl rollen zB Wallendorfer See. Oder so. Treffpunkt Rennbahn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mich mal beim Snowride mit auf die Liste setzen lassen.

Freu mich schon auf ordentlich Schnee. Dann muss aber sicherlich ein Satz Nokians her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2007)

Mit Spikes wart ich mal ab. Bei Eis sicher unverzichtbar....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde da sicher auch erst Anfang Januar aktiv.
Aber um diese Jahreszeit ist dort sicher tiefster Winter. Von daher werde ich schonmal die Augen offen halten, falls es irgedwo ein Schnäppchen gibt.

Sicher ist aber, dass es doch keine Nokians werden. Viel zu teuer.


----------



## bikerx01 (8. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich werde da sicher auch erst Anfang Januar aktiv.
> Aber um diese Jahreszeit ist dort sicher tiefster Winter. Von daher werde ich schonmal die Augen offen halten, falls es irgedwo ein Schnäppchen gibt.
> 
> Sicher ist aber, dass es doch keine Nokians werden. Viel zu teuer.



selber basteln


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Dezember 2007)

Ja, super!
Da war mal ne Beschreibung in der Bike. Totaler Käse. Mein Bruder hats tatsächlich versucht. Ist am Ende teurer (Reifen, Schrauben, Gewebeband,...) und kostet auch noch ne Menge Zeit (300 Löcher/ Reifen). Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass die Konstruktion im härteren Einsatz hält. Da reißt es bestimmt die Schrauben raus.


----------



## bikerx01 (8. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ja, super!
> Da war mal ne Beschreibung in der Bike. Totaler Käse. Mein Bruder hats tatsächlich versucht. Ist am Ende teurer (Reifen, Schrauben, Gewebeband,...) und kostet auch noch ne Menge Zeit (300 Löcher/ Reifen). Außerdem bezweifle ich, dass die Konstruktion im härteren Einsatz hält. Da reißt es bestimmt die Schrauben raus.



k..a was in der bike steht..die letzte habe ich 98 gelesen 

kenne das aus nem artikel aus der downhill zeitung von 96 glaub ich (heißt mittlerweile glaub ich rider und bald wohl twix )   

habs aber nie probiert da ich im winter lieber auf der warmen couch mit freundin liege...


----------



## Long John (8. Dezember 2007)

du meinst wohl auf der Freundin, auf der Couch, 

Aber nichts für ungut. schöne Runde heute, allerdings sehr windig in die eine Richtung. Ich muss definitiv wieder mehr GA 1 fahren. War ganz schön im Eimer am Ende.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Dezember 2007)

Besser in DIE Richtung als in die andere, oder - aber das Buffet hat doch dann geholfen?

Das mit dem selber Schnitzen von Spikes habe ich schon hinter mir, totaler Schwachsinn - und ein Heidenarbeit. Hält von der Haustür bis um die Ecke. Unter ernsten Bedingungen  im Harz lebensgefährlich.

@moe: Longjohn und ich müssen morgen auf einen Kindergeburtstag , da wollen wir mit den Kleinen mal eine Runde fahren. Ich weiss ja nicht ob du da mitkannst...


----------



## Long John (8. Dezember 2007)

@CX: Ich werd mich an deiner Flasche beteiligen. Ansonsten muss ich irgendwie früh nochmal zur Tanke oder ähnlichem.

Fährst du Ssp?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2007)

Öööööh...Flasche beteiligen geht nicht. Wir können ja sagen der Milka-Weihnachtsmann ist von dir  . SSP / Canyon ..ich weiss ja nichtmal ob ich Strampelhose oder Jeans anziehen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Vielleicht hätte Moe ja auch Bock.


 
ja, allerdings unter vorbehalt...wollte da eigentl. ein verlängertes Ski-WE in ischgl verbringen

@cx
na, wie war der kindergeburtstag? 
war selber heute nur ne std. und fuffzehn unterwegs, mehr schlecht als recht, da ich grad schon wieder ein gerotze mit mir rumschleppe


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Dezember 2007)

Kindergeburtstag - hat geregnet, das Geburtstagskind wurde nass und zickig und hat geningelt  und gesagt dass die Mami schimpft wenn wir mit schmutzigen Sachen ins Haus kommen  und da gabs dann kein Kuchen so bin ich zum Globus und hab mir selber welchen gekauft .


----------



## Long John (10. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Kindergeburtstag - hat geregnet, das Geburtstagskind wurde nass und zickig und hat geningelt  und gesagt dass die Mami schimpft wenn wir mit schmutzigen Sachen ins Haus kommen  und da gabs dann kein Kuchen so bin ich zum Globus und hab mir selber welchen gekauft .



du bist aber böse..............

so schlimm fand ichs gar nicht.  Die Strecke war ja wohl auch vorher klar 
Naja ich war dann noch auf n Weihnachtsmarkt. War auch üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht voll zum Verkaufsoffenem 2. Advent. Aber war trotzdem schön.

Morgen jmd. BDO Nightride?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Dezember 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> du bist aber böse..............
> 
> so schlimm fand ichs gar nicht.  Die Strecke war ja wohl auch vorher klar
> Naja ich war dann noch auf n Weihnachtsmarkt. War auch üüüüüüüberhaupt nicht voll zum Verkaufsoffenem 2. Advent. Aber war trotzdem schön.
> ...



Nightride wenns Wetter so bleibt - sieht aber eher nach Dauerregen aus. Hab keine Lust schon wieder als einziger Depp da aufzulaufen und dann alleine loszulullern.

Und was heisst böse: Wenn ich mir nen Kopf mache über Geschenk usw. und ich werd dann mit allen andern höflich ausgeladen  weil man sich schmutzig gemacht hat, bin ich sauer . AUCH wenns mir in dem Moment zeitlich gepasst hat.  Aber so sind die Kinder...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Dezember 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Morgen jmd. BDO Nightride?


 
leider nein. 
der ausritt gestern hat mich vollends ausgeknockt: fieber/rotz/husten


----------



## LH_DJ (10. Dezember 2007)

Muss im Moment wegen Erkältung pausieren, hab morgen auch Spätdienst.
Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Dezember 2007)

Na dann gut Besserung!


----------



## dkc-live (10. Dezember 2007)

werd mein rad über weihnachten doch in freiberg lassen ...


----------



## Long John (10. Dezember 2007)

gut dann werd ich es wohl vom Wetter morgen abhängig machen ob ich fahr oder nicht


----------



## LH_DJ (11. Dezember 2007)

So, heute nun doch 1. SSP-Runde gedreht. Wäre schöner gewesen wenn ich nicht nach 5min auf der Fresse gelegen hätte. Wollte im Wiegetritt ordentlich treten als die Kette runterflog und ich schön den Asphalt nahm. Naja..... strengt schon etwas mehr an wenn man bei 38-16 eine gute Trittfrequenz fahren will, erst recht wenn man sich nicht mehr traut aus dem Sattel zu gehen. Und der Helm hat mich mal wieder vor großem Aua bewahrt. Mal sehen was die Erkältung dazu sagt.
Bis später....
Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (11. Dezember 2007)

fahre auch 38 : 16 viel zu kurz für die straße und von der uni zurück ne qual ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Dezember 2007)

38:19


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand meine 42:16 für die Stadt recht optimal.
Jetzt fahre ich aufgrund Geländeeignung 36:18. Ist in der City schon beinahe Hamster-Feeling.


----------



## rc-honk (13. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich werde da sicher auch erst Anfang Januar aktiv.
> Aber um diese Jahreszeit ist dort sicher tiefster Winter. Von daher werde ich schonmal die Augen offen halten, falls es irgedwo ein Schnäppchen gibt.
> 
> Sicher ist aber, dass es doch keine Nokians werden. Viel zu teuer.



aber die sind ihr geld wert! ich fahr nokian gazzalodi (irg wie so)
2.3 und der is 1A!für nur 30 


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich meinte die Spikes. Da ist nix mit 30 â¬.


----------



## rc-honk (13. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich meinte die Spikes. Da ist nix mit 30 .



also es gibt im BDO mit spikes rechts und links am rand (2.3 oder so)
und kommplett mit spikes für 46 oder so glaub ich aber nur 1.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch komplett. Heißt mind. 300 Stk./Reifen. Und 54/55 mm sollte er schon breit sein.

Nicht erschrecken!
http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=36010

Bleibt also nur Ice Spiker von Schwalbe. Der wäre erschwinglich.


----------



## rc-honk (13. Dezember 2007)

ach du ****** 135â¬ fÃ¼r 1 reifen die ham doch wohl en rad ab


----------



## rc-honk (13. Dezember 2007)

naja ich hab mir überlegt die mit spikes auf den aüßeren reihen zu holen sollte ja eig reifen für de krzen fahrten hoffe ich doch


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauche die v.a. für ne Tour im Harz Ende Januar. Da brauchts dann mehr als 2 Reihen.

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch keinen Schnee oder Eis, was allerdings unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2007)

Die hier?






oder die hier?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was hältst du von den Contis?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Find die ja alle echt teuer für ein-zweimal damit fahren. Naja es kommen noch mehr Winter.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2007)

Den Schwalbe gibts auch gÃ¼nstiger als Drahtreifen. Der Conti hat weniger Spikes und ist teurer.
AuÃerdem sind beide etwas schmal.

Vom Nokian gibts aber auch ne gÃ¼nstigere Version in 2.3 fÃ¼r um die 60 â¬ (immernoch fett). Aber wegen dem Sparfuchs will ich mich nicht maulen.
Naja! Mal sehen.
Vielleicht nehm ich vorne den Nokian und hinten den Schwalbe.
Vorne ist der breitere mit Sicherheit besser.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2007)

So weils Wetter morgen j aauch nochmal schön wird wollte ich SO ab 13:00 (kann auch später) ca. 3-4h durchs Unterholz brechen. Eigentlich die gleiche Runde wie heute, die kleinen Schlammtrails und dann in den Störmthaler Tagebau. Wer Lust?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich hätte schon mal wieder Bock.
13.00 würde mir passen.


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2007)

Fockeberg 13:00?  Ich hab den Weg auch was freigeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ja.

SS oder mit?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich bremse mich mit BBs gefedert&geschaltet aus.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. Dezember 2007)

Ok, dann mit Komfort.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Dezember 2007)

ah, wo wart ihr denn unterwegs?
habs zu spät gelesen... war erst kurz vor 14h in LE... dann ab halb drei noch 2 std. gepflegt bienitz & co. gemacht...gesundheitl. bin ich wieder aufm damm... ach ja: ENDLICH isses mal gefroren!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Dezember 2007)

Markleeberger See, Tagebau Störmthal, Cospudener See.

War ziemlich frisch, hat aber tierisch Spaß gemacht.


----------



## rc-honk (16. Dezember 2007)

@M.R.
ich werd mir entweder komplett schwalbe holen oder vorne schwalse und hinten denn aus'm bdo mit 47 mm breite und komplett spikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Dezember 2007)

M.R. schrieb:


> ziemlich frisch


 
hab ich auch gemerkt, trotz neopren-überzieher gegen ende ziemlich fusskalt... cx woher hast du denn deine heiz-teile? die's bei tchibo mal gab sind leider schon vergriffen


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2007)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> hab ich auch gemerkt, trotz neopren-überzieher gegen ende ziemlich fusskalt... cx woher hast du denn deine heiz-teile? die's bei tchibo mal gab sind leider schon vergriffen



Muss es noch geben - zumindest online! Meine sind wohl jetzt kaputt (nach 3 Jahren...Kabelbruch).

Ja war ne sehr lustige Runde auch wenns mir teils dann doch zu steil bergab war...da werd ich noch dran arbeiten müssen. Fährt sich super auf diesem teilgfrorenen Boden - ganz gefroren mit ein wenig Schnee wäre optimal für Tagebau.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Muss es noch geben - zumindest online!


 
"leider bereits vergriffen!"


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Dezember 2007)

Na da musst bei eb..halt mehr bezahlen als im Tchibo


----------



## dkc-live (18. Dezember 2007)

boah spikes bringen echt nur auf eis was ... und sowenig eis wie es in leipzig gibt, haben die mal überhaupt keinen sinn! hier in freiberg hab ich noch niemanden mit spikes gesehen und hier liegt sogar wirklich gefrorenes wasser auf den wegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Ja aber im Harz. Und in den letzten Jahren bin ich bestimmt 5 mal heftig aufs Maul gefallen beim Radeln über Eisflächen (vor zwei Jahren übern Elsterstausee oder den KHKanal. Oder Cospudi), wenn kein Schnee draufliegt, ist das schon SEEEEEEHR glatt.

Ich hab mir jetzt die Icespiker Draht bestellt. Die kann ich dann in den nächsten 20 Jahren runterfahren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Dezember 2007)

Ich warte noch bis nach Weihnachten.

BDO wird bei mir heute nix. Knie muckt rum. Sch... und ich dachte, ich wär es los, nachdem die Harztour ohne Probleme ablief.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Dezember 2007)

Knieprobleme wird man nie los. Sie werden nur schlimmer. Besser man hat keine (so wie ich). 
Hast aber heut nix verpasst ausser Jens´Stadionflutlichtanlage (Hope).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ausser Jens´Stadionflutlichtanlage (Hope).


 
war 18h noch im büro...wie immer...k*tz...welche funzeln habt ihr denn sonst noch durchgetestet?????????????????????????? hallösche popösche lupinsche?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Marco hatte seinen IXON-Akkupack-Doppelscheinwerfer mit, auch recht hell, aber sauteuer und nur für den Lenker. Getestet haben wir in dem Sinne eigentlich nicht. Die Hope ist halt ein HID-Brenner. Lupine nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (19. Dezember 2007)

aber solche spikes klingen sicher lustig so auf ner glatten straße denk ich doch mal klick klic klick............
und auf straße hat man da sicher ne top verzögerung


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich fahr ja damit aufm Cospudi und nicht auf der Strasse. Dafür gibts Tomslicks.

Hier der Trailer zum Film, den ich mir aber auch nicht angeschaut hab gestern....


----------



## Long John (19. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das die Cyclecross - Veranstaltungen immer ganz schöne ,"Ich wühle gerne im Schlamm mit nen Rad rum" - Rennen sind. 

Komisches Volk


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Dezember 2007)

Long John schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck das die Cyclecross - Veranstaltungen immer ganz schöne ,"Ich wühle gerne im Schlamm mit nen Rad rum" - Rennen sind. Komisches Volk


 
meine meinung dazu: was soll das ganze? warum versuchsweise mit 'nem rennrad im gelände rumfahren, wenns doch MTBs gibt?!?!?!?! ...und wenn ich mich richtig einsauen will, geht auch das mitm MTB besser und stilvoller!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Also das Ritchey von Jens ist schon ein geiles Rad, und wenn man dann so behende damit über Bäu*m*chen hüpft wie er, hat das schon was. Wohlgemerkt, Fahrtechnik ist für die Dinger absolut wichtig (Jens fährt damit unter der Brücke zB am Schleussiger Weg durch, da wo die vielen Steine sind). 

Traditionell war Cyclocross ja so 1 Stunde im Winter ein bischen rumrasen für Rennradler. Heute würde man eigentlich ein schönes Racefully dafür nehmen, so man hat. 
Bei der Kälte rasen ist nicht gesund. Aber die jungen Leute heutzutage...

Da radel ich lieber gemütlich mit BBs durch die Dunkelheit (heut mal Bienitz, Hafen).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> über Bäuchen hüpft


 
Bäuche??? Speckschwarten???Hüftgold???

egal; klinke mich für dieses Jahr aus LE aus... wünsche allen ein frohes Fest/Guten Rutsch in 2008!!!!!!

Man sieht sich (hoffentlich gesund!) wieder im neuen Jahr!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Dezember 2007)

Gleichfalls Moe!

Und allen anderen natürlich auch, falls man sich nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Dezember 2007)

Aber auch schöne Ostern! 

Ich bleibe eingeklickt.


----------



## charlieLE (19. Dezember 2007)

so, dann meld ich mich noch mal hier an. also ich bin zwar öfters mit dem RR unterwegs (mit rrll) aber da i jetzt ein neues MTB (hardtail) habe wollte ich mal ein bissel das gelände in/um leipzig kennen lernen. 
im moment gibt es noch ein problem mit den bremsen, aber vielleicht hab i das jetzt hin bekommen. werde das morgen mal testen. würde so gegen 10/11uhr los. also wenn da schon wer zeit hat 
ansonsten würde ich gerne mal, aber erst nach weihnachten, ne runde mit fahren (bin aber noch "anfänger" auf dem MTB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (20. Dezember 2007)

da hat sicher noch keiner zeit was hast denn für ein bike?
teile?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Heute nicht - aber morgen abend zB oder Sa oder So...


----------



## rc-honk (20. Dezember 2007)

sonntag find ich gut da schließe ich mich an!
kann aber im mom nur mit jeans usw fahren anderen sachen sind wäsche =(
aber geht schon
also sonntag!? treff fockeberg oder augustusplatz?14uhr?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Nagut damit man sich auchmal kennenlernt. Sonntag 14:00 passt schon.


Augustusplatz: da könnte man mal durch die Mimo fahren - Fockeberg ist mir aber eigentlich lieber, da ich da um die Ecke wohne...länger als 2.5h geht aber nicht, weil meine Schuhheizung defekt ist .


----------



## charlieLE (20. Dezember 2007)

ich hab ein "Fertig-Laden-Bike" Ghost HTX Actinum 7500.

also fr. fahr i schon vormittag mit freunden. und am we fahr i nach hause. deshalb meinte ich ja, nach weihnachten erst wieder


----------



## Long John (20. Dezember 2007)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber auch schöne Ostern!
> 
> Ich bleibe eingeklickt.



Ach ja die Bienen .......... usw. usf...........

Auch allen nen Guten Rutsch und Weihnachtsmann und alles. Ihr wißt schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (20. Dezember 2007)

naja also mimo wär auch ganz gut weil ich habe jetzt vorne vorerst keine schaltung also immer größten kranz vor erst!da wär fock nicht so günztig!?
hab jetzt meine magura julie 190 mm mit stahlflex und LX 9-er shifter =))))*freuZz*
is voraussichtlich morgen fertig aber sonntag hab ich mein bike auf jeden wieder=)

aber 14 uhr steht erstmal focke oder augstusplatz!?
wer kommt noch alles mit?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Sag einfach an. Ich mache alles mit, nur nicht dirten. Ich glaub sonst sind hier alle heim bei Mutti.


----------



## rc-honk (20. Dezember 2007)

naja ok sonntag 14 uhr augustusplatz dann mimo aber nich mehr als so ca 2h wegen der kält!
weiß aber den weg vom augusplatz zur mimo=hafen oder so war das doch? nicht hoffe weißt den?
war schon ein jahr nich mehr mimo wenn ich da grad richtig denke das mimo hafen ist


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Dezember 2007)

Ne das ist so ziemlich entgegengesetzt. 2h sind ok. 3/4h hin, halbe stunde drin rum, 3/4 h zurück, den Weg nach Pönitz würde ich auch mitnehmen (ca. 20 min.). Soll ja auch wieder wärmer werden. 
Also Augustusplatz 14.00Uhr Sonntag, halte nach einem Canyon ES in silber mit ner grossen Figur in Racefacehose drauf Ausschau.


----------



## rc-honk (21. Dezember 2007)

ok einverstanden wird sicherlich trotzdem kalt

ach ähm welches pönitz meinst du?das was google anzeigt is 78 km von leipzig weg!?das meinst doch sicher nicht?weil das is zu weit

meins is rot nen hardi mit sattel weit oben und v/h double track sollte auch nicht zu übrsehen sein zu wie gesagt mein bike ist rot

und wer kommt sonst noch mit?


----------



## Long John (22. Dezember 2007)

So ich kann auch mitkommen am Sonntag. Bleib in LE. Also 14 Uhr Mendelbrunnen. Bis dann


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Dezember 2007)

Würde morgen auch mitkommen. Mimo ist bestimmt toll bei dem Wetter.
Allerdings lieber etwas ruhiger wegen Knie. Geht zwar schon besser, aber man muss es ja nicht herausfordern.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2007)

Schön! 
Ich muss jetzt mit dem blöden alten SwingerAir3 fahren, die Buchsen am Pearls sind hinüber...SPV...arghhh..und zwischen dan Jahren hat Canyon ja zu.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Dezember 2007)

Naja, ich mag mein SPV. Allerdings ist es ja auch Ã¼berarbeitet.

Meine hintere Buchse hatte ja auch recht schnell Spiel..
Ich hatte mal aus Jucks bei Pitkan wegen dem Pearl angefragt. Die kÃ¶nnten das wegsacken beheben. Tuning wÃ¼rde 160 â¬ kosten. An Buchsen machen die bestimmt auch was anstÃ¤ndiges rein. Falls es Dich interessiert.
Ist auf jeden Fall billiger als ein neuer DÃ¤mpfer.

Ich kÃ¶nnte Dir morgen meinen 200er mitbringen, wenn Du wegen der EinbaulÃ¤nge mal probieren willst. Ich bin da allerdings skeptisch. Der Reifen soll beim ES/ ESX ja schon beim sereinmÃ¤Ãigen kÃ¼rzeren DÃ¤mpfer bei maximalem Hub am Sitzrohr streifen.
Aber Probieren geht ja Ã¼ber Studieren.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Dezember 2007)

Ne lass man, ich hab festgestellt, dass ich dazu erst den Schaltzug mir Hülle wechseln müsste   - die Buchsen sind sicher einfach zu wechseln, muss ich Sören mal fragen. Wenn die wieder auf haben. 
Ich bin mit dem Pearl soweit ganz zufrieden, wenn man sich auf CC - Enduro beschränkt ist das ok. Und bei mir hat noch nie was irgendwo gestriffen, gibts vielleicht bei der 145er Wippe, meins hat nur 135.


Für gröbere Sachen muss halt einfach ein neues Bike her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (22. Dezember 2007)

morgen fällt bei mir ins wasser =(
muss 14:30 heme sein bekommen besuch  -.-
also dann nach weihnachten irg wann hoff ich doch hab ich zeit


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2007)

Tja da hättste mal meine Spikes gehört..


----------



## rc-honk (23. Dezember 2007)

hast jetzt die schwalbe ice spike?
und wie fahren die sich?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich dir erst danach sagen, eben erst drauf gemacht. Sehen aus wie Rennradreifen mit ihren 2.1....


----------



## Long John (23. Dezember 2007)

rc-honk schrieb:


> morgen fällt bei mir ins wasser =(
> muss 14:30 heme sein bekommen besuch  -.-
> also dann nach weihnachten irg wann hoff ich doch hab ich zeit



n bissele blöd gelaufen das wir dich dann noch auf der Halde bei Paunsdorf getroffen haben. Von wegen besuch und so.  Aber nicht so schlimm.

War ne schöne Runde heut. Auch nicht zu schnell, auf Grund der Spikes. Sehr angenehmes Tempo, welches man von CX ja eigentlich überhaupt nicht gewöhnt ist. Ein paar ne Streckenabschnitte waren für mich ja diesmal auch mit dabei. 
So ne alten Rangierbahnhöfe im düsterer Dezemberdämmerung haben ja auch seinen Reiz.
In diesem Sinne Frohes Fest an alle hier..........
Ich werd wohl morgen bis zur Bescherung noch ne kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch und so.


----------



## LH_DJ (24. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Wilhelm, du machst ja nichts anderes mehr als Radfahren. Baustellen sind wohl alle zu? Meine Dienstzeiten waren jetzt immer so beschissen das ich das Auto genommen hab und gesund werden musste ich auch noch. Hatte auch keine Ziele mehr für 2007. Aber bald beginnt ja der Kampf aufs neue und der Winter ist lange nicht vorbei, bis jetzt war er ja recht lasch.
Verabredet euch doch mal in der Woche vormittags, dann kann ich auch immer mal.
Bis später.....
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2007)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> ... in der Woche vormittags...



Nee...da fährt doch kein vernünftiger Mensch. Beste Uhrzeit ist immer so 17-18 Uhr.


----------



## rc-honk (24. Dezember 2007)

hey besuch war da musste mit essen un dann hat ich kein bock mehr und hab mich verdrückt 
also dir spikes nicht so schön!?
woche vormittags geht nicht!
wäre für 29. nachmittags!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. Dezember 2007)

Die Dirtstrecke im Wäldchen Paunsdorf ist echt nett! 
Na ich glaub die Runde wär dir eh zu lang geworden - zumindest solltest du einen Helm tragen wenn du mit uns unterwegs bist. 

Aber trotzdem lustig dich getroffen zu haben!
Bin ab morgen weg.


----------



## rc-honk (24. Dezember 2007)

naja die im wald is bisl runtergekommen an der schule is eine in relativ gutem zustand sommer is die wieder top
helm?
hab ich nicht!muss ich?
wie viele km?durch.geschw.?


----------



## Long John (24. Dezember 2007)

naja wenn de auf n Kopp fliegst macht sich n Helm schon besser. Auch bei tiefliegenden Eisenrohren und Ästen. Frag mal DKC-Live. 

Der kennt so n paar Geschichten. Im Schnitt sind unsere Runden so ca. 50km.
Können aber auch mal 80 werden oder nur 30. Ist situationsbedingt und hängt davon ab wer mitfährt. Geschwindigt schwankt so zw. 19 und 22 km/h. Ist meistens abhängig vom allgemeinen Wohlbefinden, der Reifenwahl oder auch wer mitkommt. 

In diesem Sinne vielleicht bis bald.


----------



## rc-honk (25. Dezember 2007)

na is voll meine spannweite also wenn ich im sommer die zeiut hatte bin ich 100km am tag gefahren mit schnitt 21.5 oder so
also bin ich voll dabei
naja mal sehen mit helm
eig will ich mir ja ein full-face helm holem wegen dirt aber der is für tour bisl unpraktisch mein ich mal


----------



## rc-honk (26. Dezember 2007)

ich war heute mal auf'm  berg 
haben mal videos gemacht
schaut mal die link an is ein was lustiges dabei nennt sich sprung verkackt =P
der name sagt schon was passiert aber is noch alle top am bike nix passiert nur meine hose is jetzt müll hab die am sattel auf gerissen

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YHnCDLrZ6Cs
so soll der sprung aussehen

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2nAgO6PjJ_I&feature=user
so nicht !XD

naja hier noch ein paar abfahrten
http://youtube.com/watch?v=ho6wqa-n4-c

http://youtube.com/watch?v=urdJiXWHTAs

http://youtube.com/watch?v=32J_YvM6jSU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=aKijUe3uibQ


na schaut se euch einfach mal an !XD


----------



## rc-honk (26. Dezember 2007)

so sah meine hose danach aus

bild is im album kp warum das hier nicht erscheint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charlieLE (28. Dezember 2007)

so, ich bin wieder da 
meine freundin und ich haben morgen so gegen 10/11uhr vor etwas mtb zu fahren, wetter soll ja passen. hat wer zeit und lust MTB anfängern einige gute CC strecken zu zeigen?

da wir auch einen tread in der Rennradliste Leipzig aufgemacht haben, kann ich aber nicht sagen ob auch crosser mit dabei sind. bis jetzt hat noch keiner was gesagt


----------



## rc-honk (29. Dezember 2007)

hallo?10/11!?verrückt?
wenn dann so 13 14 uhr! aber heute nicht nächstes jahr erst!
wäre aber bei ner tour dabei!was hast dir denn so vorgestellt zwecks kilometer zahl?gibt schon schöne touren hier in L.E. und umgebung


----------



## charlieLE (29. Dezember 2007)

wieso  verrückt, wollte mal fahren solange die sonne scheint 
naja, dann beim nächsten mal. ach so, kilometer? so 60-70 können es schon sein. solange es nicht zu kalt ist  (bei mehr muss man schauen, gelände ist ja schon anstrengender als starße)


----------



## rc-honk (29. Dezember 2007)

also im winter sind mir60-70zu viel=zu kalt im sommer am am we gern bis 200km am tag kein prob
abwe im winter denk ich mal nur so an 40  je nach temp.


----------



## charlieLE (29. Dezember 2007)

naja, heut waren es ja 6°C da ging das dann schon. und 60-70km ist ja auch nur eine richtlinie auch 40km können reichen

wir haben ein bissel die wälder der stadt erkundet. ab heute ist Leipzig ein im wald verstecktes dorf


----------



## rc-honk (31. Dezember 2007)

also laut dem aktuellen wetter stand sag ich mal ne street tour wär angebracht zwecks schlammschlacht (dazu hab ich bei dem wetter keine lust!)
muss mal schaun wie es mit das schicht im januar ausieht kann man ja mal ne tour machen


----------



## charlieLE (31. Dezember 2007)

ich behalte den tread im auge


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2008)

So ich bin wieder da - ich fahre täglich, wer will, kann sich anschliessen.

Wem das Wetter nicht passt, braucht ja hier nicht reinzuschreiben.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Januar 2008)

Ich war jetzt schon 3 mal mit Fenix unterwegs.
Bin ziemlich begeistert. Eventuell schaffe ich mir noch ne zweite an. Mal sehen.

Wetter ist doch eigentlich ok. Im Moment ist es sogra recht "warm". Dafür ist es aber ganz schön schmierig.

Hab nix dagegen abends ne Runde zu drehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2008)

Morgen ne kleine Runde, so ab 17:30 (+/- 30 min)?  Würde wohl SSP nehmen zur Abwechslung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Januar 2008)

Ja!
17.00 ginge. Natürlich SSP.

Fockeberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2008)

Ok. Bis dann!
@charlieLE: auch mit?


----------



## charlieLE (2. Januar 2008)

ssp????

ich habe im moment nur eine ixon iq, aber damit keine probleme beim hinterher fahren


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

SSP=ohne Schaltung mit 2: 1 . IXON reicht. Wir haben auch nur Fenix. Wohin wir wie fahren, besprechen wir dann 17:00 aufm Fockeberg.


----------



## charlieLE (2. Januar 2008)

na dann werd ich mal 17 uhr am fockeberg sein, bzw. auf dem fockeberg.


----------



## charlieLE (2. Januar 2008)

was hab i heute gelernt, technik muss i noch was lernen, und ne zweite lampe wäre nicht schlecht.
ansonsten, nette runde


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Januar 2008)

Bis Freitag, 17:00 !


----------



## rc-honk (3. Januar 2008)

ich würde mich ja auch anschließen muss aber bis 17 uhr arbeiten
ich fahre jetzt auch täglich bei dem wetter so 30 km am tag


----------



## LH_DJ (3. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bis Freitag, 17:00 !



Hab Spätdienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charlieLE (4. Januar 2008)

ich kann heute auch nicht. habe gerade eine GA1 hinter mir und heute abend kann i zeitlich auch nicht. bin verplant worden!


----------



## rc-honk (5. Januar 2008)

charlieLE schrieb:


> ich kann heute auch nicht. habe gerade eine GA1 hinter mir und heute abend kann i zeitlich auch nicht. bin verplant worden!



GA1????was das?


----------



## charlieLE (5. Januar 2008)

grundlagenausdauer 60-70 (75) % max herzfrequenz
3-4h mit ruhigen puls (war bei mir gestern 118 im schnitt), man ist nicht müde, hat keine säure in den beinen gehabt,... training halt. tempo und so muss ja im winter nicht immer sein. das kann man dann im frühjahr machen


----------



## rc-honk (5. Januar 2008)

aha säuren?ok alles klar


----------



## charlieLE (5. Januar 2008)

keine säure (singular, milchsäure/lactat?!?!?!)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Januar 2008)

So, meine Spikes sind da!

Würde ich morgen Vormitttag aufziehen und dann mal ne Runde einrollen.

Hat jemand zufällig einen Kettenspanner abzugeben? Meiner ist hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2008)

Wir nehmen rc-honk dann mal auf ne kleine Runde um L.E. mit und dann weiss er bestimmt was wir meinen  

Morgen vielleicht, so ab um 10?? Wollte so 4-5 h. Im Osten war ich heut, gestern Nordwest, daher morgen eher Süd.

@ MR willste mit SPikes fahren? Das lohnt sich doch noch nicht. Wenn dein Kettenspanner hin ist, bei meinem hat eine alte XT Schaltwerksfeder zur dauerhaften Reanimation geführt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Januar 2008)

Ne Ersatzfeder hätte ich ja, aber die bringt nix. Das Loch, was die Feder hält ist ausgeleiert. Darum rutscht die immer raus.

Könnt also ohnehin nur mit dem Propheten radeln und da die Spikes ja 50 km brauchen, dachte ich, ich fang mal an.
Wenn es über nacht nicht friert, dann lass ich es erstmal.


----------



## rc-honk (5. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wir nehmen rc-honk dann mal auf ne kleine Runde um L.E. mit und dann weiss er bestimmt was wir meinen
> 
> Morgen vielleicht, so ab um 10?? Wollte so 4-5 h. Im Osten war ich heut, gestern Nordwest, daher morgen eher Süd.
> 
> @ MR willste mit SPikes fahren? Das lohnt sich doch noch nicht. Wenn dein Kettenspanner hin ist, bei meinem hat eine alte XT Schaltwerksfeder zur dauerhaften Reanimation geführt.



das mit den säuren ist mir zu hoch!morgen tour?
meine neuen teile werden mo entlig bestellt=)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ne Ersatzfeder hätte ich ja, aber die bringt nix. Das Loch, was die Feder hält ist ausgeleiert. Darum rutscht die immer raus.



Na beim Point Spanner ist die Feder zu weich, daher half die XT Feder, die ist hart und lang genug geknickt, dass sie aus dem Loch nicht rausrutscht. Bohr doch einfach ein neues Loch. Aber kein Stress. Wenns nicht matschig ist, kannst du doch deine Nokians einrollen, ich dachte eh an Tagebau Espenhain und gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass der Boden bis morgen noch hart bleibt.

PS Wetter t.online sagt leichtes Geregne bei 3°C vormittags und Wind aus Süd drehend auf Südwest.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hab aber den Surly Spanner. Der ust komplett anders als der Point.

So gegen 11 wäre mir lieber.


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2008)

11 uhr geht auch. Fockeberg?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Januar 2008)

Alles klar! Aber wieder unten, wegen Glas.


----------



## charlieLE (5. Januar 2008)

rc-honk schrieb:


> das mit den säuren ist mir zu hoch!


 falls du es überlesen hast, nicht säuren, säure (singular, milchsäure bzw.lactat) und das ist nicht gut für die muskulatur. um hier eine grundlage zu schaffen fährt man halt in einem bereich welcher den lactatwert niedrig hält.

zu morgen, das hört sich so gut an und ich habe keine zeit


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Januar 2008)

charlieLE schrieb:


> f
> zu morgen, das hört sich so gut an und ich habe keine zeit



Ist dir zu steil   mal sehen vielleicht trau ich mich runter... eher nicht... 

nx. Termin Di BDO 18:00


----------



## charlieLE (5. Januar 2008)

hey, es war dunkel, ich kannte das gelände nicht und ich fahre seit einem monat mtb, ich muss doch erst lernen was ich kann und was ich lassen sollte 

viel spaß euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2008)

???

Naja nach 3,5h Schlamm hatte ich dann auch keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Januar 2008)

bin wieder im lande... allen nachträglich noch "Frohes neues Jahr"! (hoffe Ihr seid gut reingerutscht...in welcher Form auch immer ;-)

brrrr, is ja bäh-wetter hier in LE; mindestens 10 grad zu warm *schwitz*
wäre deshalb mal wieder für eine zugfahrt gen wernigerode

so'n schiet: die Edith meint, auffem großen B isses grad auch besch... :-(


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Januar 2008)

Fettes Sorry CX!

Als ich heute morgen aufstehen wollte, sah es nach etwas mehr als "leichtem Geregne" aus. Ich kann unmöglich die verschammte Kiste durch die Küche schieben. Das gibt Stress.
An den PC konnte ich auch nicht ran, sonst ätte ich Bescheid gegeben.

Ich besorge mir aber schnellstmöglich einen neuen Spanner.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2008)

Macht nichts! Hab ich mir schon gedacht. 
So konnte ich still gemeinsam mit meinem Canyon vor mich hin leiden.

@Moe: glaub der Edith nicht, das Wetter ist da erste Sahne. Zumindest bis dann. Im Moment lt. Harzfred wohl nur Icespiker-tauglich.


----------



## rc-honk (7. Januar 2008)

so ich habs mal wieder geschaft hab alles gefunden was ich suchte neue teile die diesen monat kommen hoffen ich doch muss ja nur noch bestellen
-190mm magura julie für vor mit stahlflex natürlich
-LX shifter für vorn
-schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow - 2008
aber dazu noch eine frage das gibt mit langem (SG) und kurzem käfig (SGS)
was nehm ich da?
_und nen helm hab ich auch gefunden der perfekt für mich ist aber wann ich den kaufe weiß ich noch nicht 
ist  
Casco - Viper MX Helm mit Kinnschutz
der is einfach nur wie für mich geschaffen


----------



## rc-honk (9. Januar 2008)

ist hier noch wer da?
wäre  ganz praktisch wenn mir das mit dem käfig mal jemand sagen könnte!???


----------



## charlieLE (9. Januar 2008)

von bike24 "Technische Hinweise: Gesamtkapazität maximal 33 Zähne. Schaltwerke mit kurzem Käfig sind daher nicht für gängige 3x9 Schaltungen mit 44/32/22 Zähnen vorn und 11-32 Zähnen hinten geeignet. Diese Kombination erfordert ein Schaltwerk mit mindestens 43 Zähnen Gesamtkapazität."

Silberfuchs
15.09.2006, 03:14
Es gibt zwei Herstellerangaben bei den Schaltwerken: Kapazität und größtes mögliches Ritzel hinten. Kapazität (was dann in manchen Fällen zu hängender Kette führen kann) bedeutet: Differenz zwischen großem und kleinem Kettenblatt (z.B. 44 - 22 = 22) plus die Differenz zwischen größtem und kleinstem Ritzel hinten (z.B. 34 - 12 = 22) macht zusammen 44, also wäre z.B. ein longcage-Schaltwerk mit 45 Zähnen Kapazität angebracht.
Klar, Kette kürzen kann man immer. Aber ob das der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist?


----------



## rc-honk (10. Januar 2008)

ok thx hab hinte  8er kassette mit größtem 32 und kleinstem 11 zähne das heißt 
kurbel ist Truvativ ISO Flow 3.0
mit 42S/32S/22S 

das heißt ja dann kurzer käfig wenn ich das mir so zusammen reime oder!?


----------



## charlieLE (10. Januar 2008)

ich würde sagen nein, da die gesamtkapazität über 33 zähnen liegt (bei dir bei 41, laut der rechnnung von silberfuchs) und da muss man den langen käfig nehmen, oder habe ich einen denkfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerx01 (10. Januar 2008)

nette rechnereien....hmmm als ich bin bei shimano immer kurzer käfig gefahren allein weil es besser aussieht wenn das ganze nicht soo weit unten hängt und damit auch die gefahr verringert wird wo  hängen zu bleiben....und es hat auch ohne rechnereien funktioniert 

ps: mittlerweile würde ich jedem zu sram raten das schalten ist wesentlich angenehmer als bei shimano (aktuelle xtr ausgenommen die habe ich noch nicht getestet)


----------



## charlieLE (10. Januar 2008)

kommt darauf an wie man schaltet, auch mal vorne oben hinten fast oben  und wie lang die kette ist. bei einer normal ausgelegten schaltung (vorne 44-32-22 oder so, hinten 11-32) dann schaft das ding nicht mehr die kette zu spannen wenn man dann mal 22-22 fährt. da schleift die kette ja schon fast auf den boden  (übertreibung muss sein). wenn alles so einfach wäre würden die doch nicht lange und kurze käfige bauen, oder?
und zum schaltwerk, ich habe zwar kein sram, aber meine xt finde ich super!


----------



## Long John (10. Januar 2008)

Mal was anderes. Wollt am Sonntag mal wieder fahren. Richtung Trages oder vielleicht auch Steinbrüche, weil da war ich dieses Jahr nämlich noch nicht. Hat jmd. Lust mitzukommen. Wenn das Wetter passt. CX? Moe? MR? DKC? etc. Neulinge

Hab bisher keine Zeit auch mal kurzfristige Termine rechtzeitig wahrzunehmen. Ihr seid ja meistens schon weg. 
Bis die Tage


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte Zeit, Lust und auch wieder einen funktionstüchtigen SSP.
Fr, Sa, So wäre zum Biken verfügbar.

Sieht leider nicht so aus, als ob ich die Spikes schon mal testen kann :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2008)

Du meinst auf Eis.

Ich denke Sonntag ist ok. Samstag solls regnen, aber fahren tu ich sicher auch. Morgen wollte ich auch, aber erst im Dunkeln nach Arbeit.

Schau grad den Wetterbericht...lauwarm...ICH WILL SCHNEE!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Januar 2008)

Ob Regen oder Dunkelheit ist egal. Der Schlammspringer ist ja wieder einsatzbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Januar 2008)

@longjohn
we gerne, höchstwahrscheinl. dann aber sonntag - lass uns das hier kurzfristig abstimmen...im übrigen stand am di. ne schwarze eidechse einsam + verlassen im bdo  
------------------------------------------------------------------------
nightride is bei mir grad schei$$e... bin mit der noch funktionsfähigen evo (die x is kaputt und eingeschickt) dermassen am di. hinterher geeiert...blindflug pur...macht keinen schbass :-(

@cx
frost muss her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (war sooooo genial die 2 wochen...)


----------



## rc-honk (10. Januar 2008)

so mein LX shifter für vorn is da das heißt morgen punkt 10 uhr im BDO mantel (nokian gazzaloodi 2.3 holen für vorne)und da frag ich mal die im BDO wegen langem und kurzen käfig dir werden mir schon helfen können#hoff ich doch


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Januar 2008)

rc-honk schrieb:


> so mein LX shifter für vorn is da das heißt morgen punkt 10 uhr im BDO mantel (nokian gazzaloodi 2.3 holen für vorne)und da frag ich mal die im BDO wegen langem und kurzen käfig dir werden mir schon helfen können#hoff ich doch


 
Sören & Co. werden sicherlich aussagefähig sein


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...hinterher geeiert...blindflug pur...macht keinen schbass :-(
> 
> @cx
> frost muss her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (war sooooo genial die 2 wochen...)



ah du warst dies Kerzenlicht in meinem Augenwinkel. Im Zurückschauen habe ich mir eh nur durch Sörens Stadionflutlicht Löcher in die Netzhaut gebrannt. 

Frost UND Schnee. Machen wir halt So ne gemütliche lange Frühlingstour...ich wär für Steinbrüche und Oberholz am Sonntag, schön konstant mit 130er Puls. 

Sach mal rc-honk kannst du deine Bastelfragen nicht im Bastelforum "Technik" stellen? Das gibts schliesslich dafür und die können dir sicher besser helfen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ah du warst dies Kerzenlicht in meinem Augenwinkel. *DET WAR ICK WOHL, JA!?! (war einfach nur schei§§e)*
> Frost UND Schnee. Machen wir halt So ne gemütliche lange Frühlingstour...ich wär für Steinbrüche und Oberholz am Sonntag, schön konstant mit 130er Puls.
> *jau, MAN LIESST SICH DIESBEZÜGLICH HIER*


----------



## charlieLE (10. Januar 2008)

ihr seit zu spät 
am samstag fahr i vielleicht mit triplex (cxfahrer weiß wem i meine  ) und für sonntag hab i schon zur rennradrunde aufgerufen in der rennradliste
ist halt schwer zu koordinieren mit zwei verschiedenen biketypen


----------



## Long John (11. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> @longjohn
> we gerne, höchstwahrscheinl. dann aber sonntag - lass uns das hier kurzfristig abstimmen...im übrigen stand am di. ne schwarze eidechse einsam + verlassen im bdo



Ja da hab ich mir die Gabel auf 130 wieder aufmachen lassen. Außerdem musste die Bremse befüllt und entlüftet werden hinten. War 16 Uhr noch nicht fertig als ich da war, und dann das Geeiere(das schreibt man doch so ) mit hin und her war mir zu streßig. Ansonsten wär ich dabei gewesen. 

Sonntag dann so 11.30 Uhr bei mir,Nibelungenring wegen losfahren? Oder wo? Puls 130, wow aber wir wollen keine Rennen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. Januar 2008)

Zeit würde mir jedenfalls passen.

Nibelungenring finde ich sicher auch. Bloß ne Hausnummer per PN wäre praktisch.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Januar 2008)

In der Mitte vom Kringel tuts auch. Und dann nach nem Corsa mit NOL suchen.

Puls 130 dürfte für euch ja wohl WEIT unter der Hustgrenze liegen. Eher so gemütliches rollen. Aber ich meinte ja auch meinen Puls.... 

Es ist übrigens megaekligsuperschlammig auf allen Wegen. War grad um Zwenkau-Trages und bin dann auf Asphalt geflüchtet. Aber schaun wir mal.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Sonntag dann so 11.30 Uhr bei mir,Nibelungenring wegen losfahren?


 
geht in Ordnung - bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (12. Januar 2008)

so war gestern im BDO hab jetzt vorne auch nokian gazaloddi 2.3 fährt sich ganz gut bis jetzt was auf eis passiert bleibt ab zuwarten nen neuen rahmen schutz hab ich jetzt auch (Aus neopren ,schwarz und natülich original specialized)
meinLX shifter für vorn hab ich jetzt auch heme liegen aber im winter brauch ich den nicht 
kommt esrst im sommer dran wenn richtig touren los geht


----------



## Long John (12. Januar 2008)

ISt doch noch ganz schön matschig draußen. Frag mich woher das kommt, geregnet hats doch nicht oder?
Ich würde mal sagen wir beschränken die Trails morgen aufs nötigste. Ich hab kein Bock wie ne Sau morgen auszusehen.
Als denn bis morgen.
@Mr: Ich hoffe du weißt wo. Nibelungenring Mitte: Siegfriedplatz


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> ...wie ne Sau morgen...



Muss mich leider ausklinken, da ich ne Sau probereite.


----------



## Long John (12. Januar 2008)

Ne liteville Sau?????


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

I wo. Die hier - ist halt nur ein XL Rahmen, aber für den Zweck sicher besser. Solange ich den Sattel weit genug rausziehen kann....


----------



## Long John (12. Januar 2008)

Na dann, viel spass. Sieht auf jeden Fall heiß aus. Willst du nur den Rahmen oder das Ganze Schwein?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

Na Gabel und Bremsen sind schon ok. Der Rest soweit ich sehe Crosscountry-Schrott - aber das kann man ja alles tauschen.
Am wichtigsten ist, ob der Rahmen passt.


----------



## Long John (12. Januar 2008)

Naja du machst das schon. Viel Glück


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Januar 2008)

Viel Glück CX. Tolles Gerät! XL fänd' ich auch passender.

Der gefrorene Boden ist aufgetaut und außerdem hat es nachts immer mal geschifft. Darum Matsch.

Ob die Runde nun 2 oder 5 Stunden dauert, ist vollkommen wurscht. Nach 5 Stunden sieht man auch nicht schlechter aus. War gestern 2 Stunden unterwegs und mein Rad sieht aus wie...

Ne lange Runde, ist also eigentlich kein Problem solange es nicht extrem mit Schiffen anfängt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Januar 2008)

@cx
ICH WUSSTE ES JA IMMER SCHON  
...sehr feines teil... _wer macht an sowas aber carbonkurbeln dran *koppkratz*?_

@longjohn + M.R.
bis morgen... frage vorab: hat einer gartenschlauch-rad-wasch-möglichkeit bei sich? (wegen apres-bike)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich hab keine Waschanlage, leider :-(

Ja stimmt schon: Carbonkurbel und XC-Felgen sind ganz schön sinnfrei an der Kiste. Aber dafür ist der Zustand sicher bestens, da höchstens spazierengefahren.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2008)

@ all: ich hab den Gartenschlauch schon abgebaut. Es ist nämlich grad Winter, auch wenns nicht so aussieht. 

Wg. Sau: Der hat das Teil irgendwo bei ebay gekauft. und über ein Jahr quasi nicht gefahren. Keine Ahnung wer das wie vorher gefahren hat, aber ne Hardride Sau wiegt als nackter Rahmen 4,3 kg, da sollte es wohl was aushalten. Und wer weiss was das für ne superspezial Rahmengeo hat.
Das Steuerrohr werd ich mal mit der Lupe anschaun. Und die sinnfreien Teile sind ganz schön viele, daher ist der geforderte Preis trotz der Bremse fett. Viel Gebastel. Viel ebaygedingel. Aber ich hab ja Zeit und sooo viel teurer war das Angebot von Alutech auch nicht. Werde berichten.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Januar 2008)

toll wollte heute ne tour machen ... 4 km haben wir geschafft dann sind meine beiden mitfahrer an der ersten abfahrt ausgeschieden ... beide platten und keinen schlauch dabei   ich will wieder nach leipzig


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2008)

@dkc: siehst mal was du an uns gehabt hast... 

Die Sau war nix. Tretlager ultrahoch (40 ca.) und bei niedriger Einstellung Lenkwinkel extrem flach (bei der 565 langen Gabel). Vor allem aber ist der Lenker dann auch noch so tief, dass ich 5cm Spacer UNTER einen VRO bauen müsste. Geht gar nicht, in keine Richtung. Die Länge war ok, schön handlich. Also für Körpergrösse so um 1.90 ok, wenn man hohe Tretlager mag. Die Teile dran (auch die Gabel) waren mau. Die Federn waren für jemand >100kg...gefedert hats eigentlich fast nicht.

Schöner Ausflug mit dem CX, sonst nix!


----------



## Long John (13. Januar 2008)

Tut mir leid für dich Wilo, da musste Dir dann wohl doch n Torque bestellen oder? 
Wir hatten ne schöne lange Tour und hatten dann doch mal etwas mehr Zeit an dann Steinbrüchen verbracht. Der obligatorische Hungerast kam auch, weil wir nichts zu Essen mithatten. Gott sei Dank war in Naunhof ne Tanke, welche Sonntags warscheinlich immer Ihre besten Umsätze erzielt. So voll wie´s da war.
Danach gings dann wieder. Würde uns ja mal brennend interessieren wie du das immer machst mit deiner 0,5 l Buddel.
Ich denk mal am Ende warn vielleicht so 70 - 75km. Von uns hatte keiner n Bikecomputer mit. Weil die Dinger die sind einfach viel zu schwer. 

@Mr: nochmal n superfettes Dankeschön wegen der Feder. So macht das Spass. 
Ansonsten evtl. Bis Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Tut mir leid fÃ¼r dich Wilo, da musste Dir dann wohl doch n Torque bestellen oder?...
> Ansonsten evtl. Bis Dienstag.



Dienstag ja - Tork nein. Ich kauf doch kein Rad von dem die nichtmal ein Foto haben und nicht wissen was sie vorher dran repariert haben fÃ¼r 2kâ¬ nachher ist das voll verkratzt oder sieht aus wie Schleifstein.(und bis Juni/Juli auf ein neues warten...?)

0,5liter und ein Powerbar fÃ¼r 100km 5,5h, mein Rekord bisher. Danach war ich drei Tage hungrig . Heute waren mir zuviele Leute unterwegs.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. Januar 2008)

guckst du hier...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/1/9/0/7/_/large/abschluss1.jpg

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/7/1/9/0/7/_/large/abschluss2.jpg


----------



## Long John (13. Januar 2008)

@Cx: Ja da hast du Recht. Aber irgendeins brauchst du ja. Nimm doch einfach dein alten Canyon Rahmen, der hatte doch n stabileres Oberrohr. 

@Moe: das sind doch mal aussagekräftige Photos, nicht schlecht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Januar 2008)

War echt ne tolle Tour heute. Mein Ohr hatte ne echt hübsche Kruste ;-)

Schade CX :-(

Tiefe Tretlager haben z.B. Giant Reign X, Bergamont Enduro (Naja...), Kona Coiler, Norco Six, Rocky Slayer oder halt Cannondale (willste ja nich), Scott Ransom. Mal Preis außen vor gelassen.

Mit nem höheren Tretlager als beim ESX musst Du aber rechnen, wegen dem Federweg.

@ Long John: Gern geschehen!

@ Moe: tolle Photos!


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2008)

330 hab ich, 360 wär ok. Aber 400 geht nicht, schon gar nicht bei nem 120er Steuerrohr. Preis ist mir egal (ausser bei Canyon). Aber es sollte halt schon ECHT MEHR sein als mein ES. Scott..Speci SX auch. Muss das jetzt nicht übers Knie brechen. 
Hauptsache es schneit dann mal wieder.


----------



## wifkus (13. Januar 2008)

.


----------



## wifkus (13. Januar 2008)

Thema Wildsau:

also die Geometrie hat definitiv nicht für den CX-Fahrer gepasst. Das Gewicht der Federelemetnte war natürlich auf mich abgestimmt. Zum Thema "Sinnfreie Teile" kann ich noch eine Kleinigkeit beisteurn:







Nach Spazierenfahren sieht´s so nicht aus. Da niemand von Euch weiss, was ich mit dem Rad so mache, finde ich es ziemlich sinnfrei, über die Sinnfreiheit der Teile zu diskutieren. Da die Sau Aufgrund der variablen Geometrie für vielerlei Dinge geeignet ist, kann man durch Wechsel der Laufräder und der Kurbel zwischen Freeride und Tourenbike umstellen. Wenn ich also in den Bikepark wöllte, würde die dicke Ausstattung Sinn machen. Auf einer Tour macht diese Ausstattung eher weniger Sinn. Übrigens hält der LRS und die Kurbel schon seit über anderthalb Jahren. Und Ihr könnt sicher sein, dass ich Bergab nix zu verschenken hab.

Beste Grüße

wifkus


----------



## rc-honk (13. Januar 2008)

bikecomuter zu schwer!? na die paar gramm

hab heute mal meine handschuhe gewogen (die mit den carbon einsätzen)beide zusammen 138 g


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2008)

wifkus schrieb:


> Thema Wildsau:
> 
> also die Geometrie hat definitiv nicht für den CX-Fahrer gepasst. Das Gewicht der Federelemetnte war natürlich auf mich abgestimmt. Zum Thema "Sinnfreie Teile" kann ich noch eine Kleinigkeit beisteurn:
> 
> ...



Hmm. naja.. ich fand halt es passt an einen FR weder optisch noch praktisch dran, deswegen sinnfrei - auf dem andern Bild sieht das schon besser aus. 
Ich würde das an deiner Stelle auch so aufgebaut anbieten. Aber sone Sau ist ja wohl allgemein immer sehr individuell aufgebaut und daher ist das eigentlich ja auch wieder egal. Ich war halt etwas frustriert (weils nicht gepasst hat).

Ich hoffe das gute Stück findet einen passenden Käufer.


----------



## dkc-live (14. Januar 2008)

habsch was verpasst oder warum brauchste ne neue karre ?

mich hats heut tierisch gepackt ... naja ein paar blaue flecken ... direkt nach ner spitzkehre war der weg über 20 meter komplett vereist. 5 meter davon hab ich auf dem fahrrad verbracht ... die restlichen 15 unterm fahrad bis der schotter mich gebremst hat ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (14. Januar 2008)

Naja was fährst du auch bei Glatteis ohne Spikes durch die Pampa. Scherz.
Ich hoffe Bike und Fahrer sind ganz geblieben.
Übrigens hat sich CX bei den Vertridern als Teamfahrer beworben und brauch jetzt n  Freerider. lol
desterweschen verstehste


----------



## Verhüterli (14. Januar 2008)

Schönen guten Abend!
Nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich zurück! Ich bin sehr beeindruckt davon wie sich die Fahrer von Vertrider, ja man möchte fast sagen den Hang hinab stürzen. Das Video von Las Palma gewährt ja einen kleinen Einblick. Wo da ein Bike bewegt wird, würden einige nicht mal langlaufen. Respekt an jeden der da mithält. In diesem Sinne wünsch ich türlich "Viel Glück CX". Ich habe momentan leider sehr wenig Zeit zum Biken  (Schule,Arbeit,Arbeit,Arbeit,Famillie.....) wenn ich dann Zeit habe passt es zeitlich nicht so gut mich euch anzuschließen. Hat natürlich alles auch seine Vorteile da etwas mehr erwirtschaftet wird um den Bock im neuen Glanz erstrahlen zu lassen und da es in näherer Zukunft etwas ruhiger wird, würde ich mich freuen mal wieder eine Runde mit euch drehen zu können. Natürlich Puls nicht höher als 130 um lästige Abfallstoffe und deren Folgen zu vermeiden. Bis dahin


----------



## dkc-live (15. Januar 2008)

ohne scheiß jetzt longjohn?  


nice ^^

mein bike is noch ganz .. gerstern nen nightide gemacht ... die lupine wilma 12 ist echt böse ... hab nix gesehen ... die hat meine 30 watt mal eben so überstrahlt, dass ich im dunkeln unterwegs war... konnte bloß hinterher fahren ^^


waren 2 liteviller dabei ... naja haben berab ordentlich gas gegeben


----------



## rc-honk (15. Januar 2008)

ich hät da mal ne kleine frage kann mir wer liteviller  definieren hab ich noch nie gehört?
wer?was ist das?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. Januar 2008)

rc-honk schrieb:


> ich hät da mal ne kleine frage kann mir wer liteviller definieren hab ich noch nie gehört?
> wer?was ist das?


 
es gibt hier eine sehr praktische suchfunktion in diesem forum... und die ist weiter oben mit "suchen" und einem pfeil nach unten gekennzeichnet...klingt komisch, ist aber so!
alternativ fällt mir noch ein ganz verwegener vorschlag ein: gib doch mal bei google "liteville" ein... ohne die anführungszeichen versteht sich      

@alle andren: war erst kurz nach 18h aus thüringen zurück...somit keine chance, hoffe es war schön...


----------



## hackengaser (16. Januar 2008)

Servous,
wo ist in der Nähe von Leipzig eine geduldete Dh-Strecke?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Januar 2008)

ohja leipzig ist für seine voralpenlage bekannt. abfahrten mit 500 hm sind kein problem! aber nicht den liftpass vergessen sonst wird es schnell teuer.


mal ersthaft ein downhiller ist in leipzig so sinnvoll wie ein lolli der nach scheiße schmeckt.



zum thema liteviller! 50 prozent der liteviller sind fanatiker die versuchen andere radler auf den rechten weg zu bringen ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2008)

hackengaser schrieb:


> Servous,
> wo ist in der Nähe von Leipzig eine geduldete Dh-Strecke?



Fragst du hier.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ... liteviller sind fanatiker die versuchen andere radler auf den rechten weg zu bringen ^^



Meine Rede, dkc, meine Rede....wie die Rattenfänger locken sie mit leckeren Sachen um andere zu bekehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> leckeren Sachen


GEIL! Der Miezenzahn!!!! ...muss mal echt sagen, dass sich das MEGA-lecker anhört...auch wenn die mich sicher nicht bekehren werden...aber ne mehr als ernsthafte überlegung isses wert...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
themawechsel: wie siehts denn am WE aus mit 1-2 gepflegten tagestouren?


----------



## Long John (16. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> themawechsel: wie siehts denn am WE aus mit 1-2 gepflegten tagestouren?



Können wir gerne machen. Muss erstmal noch Schläuche flicken. Aber bis dahin werd ich das schon gebacken bekommen. 
Wie wärs mit Hohburger Berge oder Grimma? Soll ja nicht all zu kalt werden und die Hungeräste werden auch verschwunden sein.

Das mit den nach ******* schmenckenden Lollis war lustig, wirklich. @ DkC

Was die Liteviller angeht.  Kein Kommentar


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Januar 2008)

Muss erst meine Erkältung loswerden. Wenn das nicht zu langwierig wird - das wären dann ja doch an die 120km? 
Ich würde im Moment erstmal noch im 4-5h Rahmen bleiben wollen, und ohne Bahn oder Auto. 
Sonst fahre ich lieber ne kurze Runde zu MiMo und Tannenwäldchen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Muss erstmal noch Schläuche flicken. Aber bis dahin werd ich das schon gebacken bekommen.


hast dir etwa auffem weg an die tanke noch 2 platten eingefahren  



Long John schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Hohburger Berge oder Grimma?


ist mir beides recht! (...leider auch beides ne recht nervige anfahrt...)


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

Habe mal ein paar Trails "entdeckt" (M.R: kennts ja teils schon).
Öffnet sich in GE.

P.S: damit meine ich nicht das der Track in GE neben dem Weg liegt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Januar 2008)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?

So gegen Mitttag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

öööööh....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Januar 2008)

Naja!

Dann eben mit "Fischotterkostüm" so 2 Stunden.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

Zwischen 10 und 13 Uhr solls am wenigsten regnen. 
10:30?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Januar 2008)

OK!

Fockeberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Januar 2008)

10:30 Fockeberg oben (oder unten) ok. 
Moe? Longjohn?


----------



## Long John (18. Januar 2008)

Mal sehen wenn es nicht gerade aus Kannen gießt und ich nicht verschlafe ja, dann aber Ssp., hab doch schließlich erst geputzt. Sch...... Matsch überall.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 10:30 Fockeberg oben (oder unten) ok.
> Moe? Longjohn?


 
oha, ihr seid frühaufsteher... 
folgendes: wenn ich 10:35 nicht am fockeberg unten bin, fahrt ohne mich los (dann schnarche ich noch ;-)


----------



## Long John (18. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> oha, ihr seid frühaufsteher...
> folgendes: wenn ich 10:35 nicht am fockeberg unten bin, fahrt ohne mich los (dann schnarche ich noch ;-)



ja genau, hab gerade Herrn Kachelmann gesehen. Das schaut ja richtig gut aus für ausgedehnte Mtb Touren........... so ein Dreck


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Januar 2008)

ja ne is klar... wird morgen eh den ganzen tag schütten... hab mich schon auf ne dreck-orgie eingestellt... musst also das fischotterkostüm fest einplanen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Januar 2008)

wie gesagt: wenn ich morgens munter bin, bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (18. Januar 2008)

ich habe am we leider keine zeit
aber ich war heute mal bisl am elsterflut becken "spielen"
hier der link
http://youtube.com/watch?v=iEI_spbIfv4

schauts einfach mal an


----------



## Long John (19. Januar 2008)

Ich fahr später locker Straße. Muss noch frühstücken, außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf Schlammcatchen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Januar 2008)

War aber schön.
Nur irre anstrengend mit SSp.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Januar 2008)

war ab 13h auch noch 2std. draussen... hat ja wenigstens nicht geregnet


----------



## Long John (19. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> war ab 13h auch noch 2std. draussen... hat ja wenigstens nicht geregnet



Wo warst du denn? Ich bin Markleeberg, Zwenkau, Cospuden gefahren. Hat zwar nicht geregnet aber dafür ordentlich gepustet.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Wo warst du denn?


bienitz


----------



## rc-honk (26. Januar 2008)

ich hab mal eine frage konnte hier aber bis jetzt noch nicht fündig werden
ich suche die rahemn freigabe für mein bike also zwecks der gabel (mm zahl)
will ein rock shox pike 409 oder 426 einbauen aber weiß nciht ob der rahmen für 140mm ausgelegt ist geht ja am ende auch um die garantie des rahmens


----------



## dkc-live (26. Januar 2008)

nich ernsthaft oder?

was du in dem vid gemachst hast schafft man auch mit ner starrgabel -.- 
ich glaube du solltest lieber nach einer suntour epicon mit 100 mm oder ähnlichem ausschau halten. die ist stabil und wenn es sie mal zerlegen sollte ist es nur halb so ärgerlich.
oder ne marzocchi mx


----------



## rc-honk (26. Januar 2008)

ja deswegen will ich ja auch ne neue gabel weil die rst sau ******* ist ich "arbeite" lieber über die gabel und das geht mit der rst nicht-.-
nur hab irg wie angst wegen meinem rahmen nicht das der bei ner 140mm gabel reißt deswegen wrd ich gern mal die werte haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. Januar 2008)

100 mm mehr nicht

"ALL-TERRAIN-BIKE XC

FAHRERLEBNIS HARDROCK XC
Für Fahrer, denen die Hardrock Aggro Serie zu aggressiv gestylt ist, aber dennoch auf die Kerneigenschaften eines Mountainbikes zurückgreifen wollen. Das Hardrock XC bietet Spaß sowohl bei Cross Country Trails als auch auf dem Weg dorthin und zurück.
"

die beschreibung zu deinem rad .. dirten würd ich damit nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Januar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ...
> die beschreibung zu deinem rad .. dirten würd ich damit nicht



Is doch egal hat ja eh kein Helm. 

War schön im Harz, Jungs - machen wir das mal mit weniger Leuten und Bahn? Wo jetzt ja der Winter Sommer ist.


----------



## rc-honk (28. Januar 2008)

helm kommt noch! 
casco viper mx
dirt direkt fahr ich eh nicht so is ned mein ding
hätte aber schon gern min 130 mm


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2008)

wozu brauchst du 130 mm ?
kauf dir zum hÃ¼pfen lieber sowas ^^

http://poison-bikes.de/shopart/7700-02.htm


so mal was anderes. mein singlespeeder ist keiner mehr ^^
fahre jetzt 32/16 und 42/16. die schÃ¼ssel war mir bergab zu langsam 
hat mich ganze 5 â¬ fÃ¼r ein stx Schaltwerk gekostet.
Das Rad hat ne FSA Kurbel mit Race Face BlÃ¤tter, ne Sachs kette, Shimano STX als Spanner (war auch orginal an dem Rad ^^), Sram Kettenschloss, Sram x9 umwerfer und Schalthebel und ein Dura Ace Schaltzug.
Also sehr schÃ¶ner Restemix ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> War schön im Harz, Jungs - machen wir das mal mit weniger Leuten und Bahn? Wo jetzt ja der Winter Sommer ist.


 
he cx, du schlingel! ...warst ja schon wieder in deiner zweiten heimat, nehme an mit den laitwillern, oder?!
bin bei einigermassen vernünftigen bedingungen gerne für ne zugfahrt zu haben ... der heini-heine-trail ruft schon


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2008)

wenn ihr in einer der ersten 3 märzwochen fahrt bin ich dabei!!

wenn ich bis dahin mein neues kleines 1kilo laptopschatzi hab bau ich meine webcam zu ner helmcam um ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (28. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> he cx, du schlingel! ...warst ja schon wieder in deiner zweiten heimat, nehme an mit den laitwillern, oder?!
> bin bei einigermassen vernünftigen bedingungen gerne für ne zugfahrt zu haben ... der heini-heine-trail ruft schon



Ich schließe mich der Meinung meines Vorschreibers an, möchte allerdings noch hinzufügen; .......... Ich komme auch mit.

War´s schön?


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> heini-heine-trail ruft schon



Oahhh, *gäähn* schon wieder. 

Lieber Wurmberg, Oderteich usw. 
März ist gut, da hats dann bestimmt 3 m Schnee. 

War ganz toll, der Snowride - bevor ich nochmal sowas mache muss ich mir wasserdichte Handschuhe besorgen (und die Frischhaltefolie bis zu den Kniekehlen wickeln). Und Knie-Ellbogen-Brust-Rückenprotektor und Fullface waren für die paar Meter Trailspass fürs gute Gefühl und gelegentliches Fallen doch ok. Von wegen Ilsetrail im Halbdunkel.


----------



## Long John (28. Januar 2008)

Ja nee ist klar, schöne Geschichte die da der Chechb geschrieben hat. Auch die Fotos sind nicht schlecht. Wieviel km waren es denn am Ende? Ich müsste nämlich bis zum Harz noch n paar Einheiten GA 1 abspulen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Oahhh, *gäähn* schon wieder. Lieber Wurmberg, Oderteich usw.


cx, es ist nicht jeder so ein harz-local wie du ;-)
M.R. du warst wohl auch dabei...gebt bitte nächstes mal vorab bescheid!


----------



## dkc-live (28. Januar 2008)

hmm schneee *brr* da zittere ich gleich wieder


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Ja nee ist klar, schöne Geschichte die da der Chechb geschrieben hat. Auch die Fotos sind nicht schlecht. Wieviel km waren es denn am Ende? Ich müsste nämlich bis zum Harz noch n paar Einheiten GA 1 abspulen.



Marco hat den Lift hoch zum Wurmberg vorgeschlagen für nächstes Mal. 

Also hm waren es ca. 1200 (wir waren nicht auf dem Brocken) und km so 50 schätze ich. Aber bei so ner Tagestour (wie damals mit der Bahn) ist es eher wichtig nicht zu hungrig zu werden und immer reichlich zu trinken, wenn du das über die 7-8 stunden durchhältst ist das ok, weil man fährt ja kein Wettrennen (ausser bergab). Paar Stullen und Kekse/Riegel und in Schierke rechtzeitig noch am Kleinpreismarkt vorbei. 
Wenn du trainieren willst dann Unterarme und Oberkörper...

@moe: durften nicht Bescheid geben, weil checkb das gottlob sehr früh eingeschränkt hat (da wollten eh noch viel mehr mit, und 17 Leute waren schon echt zu viel).


----------



## H.R. (29. Januar 2008)

Hallo an alle,
ich als zugezogener Leipziger wollte Euch mal einen Tipp geben. Wenn Ihr mal Lust auf "andere" Touren habt guckt mal auf www.einfach-runter.de
Ich fahre seit 10 Jahren nach Bad Lauterberg weil mein Kumpel dort eine Pension hat. Es gibt einen Tourenguide,Werkstatt und eine große Garage damit die Bikes sicher stehen. Wir fahren ab März/April regelmässig einmal im Monat hin.
Und es gibt ja auch jetzt in Hahnenklee einen kleinen Bikepark......wird sicher ein netter Sommer im Harz.
Also einfach mal gucken und dann melden. Wenn Ihr ein Carsten(Focus Bike) aus L. Grünau kennt.....der war schon öfter mit!!
Gruß H.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Januar 2008)

War wirklich verdammt nass. Leider auch zu viele Leute, um die Trails flüssig fahren zu können.

Ich hoffe auf Schnee und Eis, damit ich die Spikes mal fahren kann.


So, allen die heute beim BDO dabei sind, wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Januar 2008)

nur so ne frage am rand . fahr ihr noch härtere sachen als das letzte mal wo ich dabei war?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2008)

@dkc: nö, das war das Übliche: Pfarrstieg kennst du ja. Ist ja das Gute an den Trails, man kann um die Steine drumrum oder drüber. 

@moe, Longjohn etc: ES GIBT GRAD BEIM TCHIBO WIEDER DIE HEIZSOHLEN! IN DER PETERSSTRASSE WAREN NOCH GENAU 3 STÜCK VORHIN!

Ansonsten viel Spass beim BDO, hab heute mal mit den Rennradlern gelullert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-honk (30. Januar 2008)

so die sache mit der pike hat sich erledigt darf nur 100mm reinsetzen
also hol ich mir ne rock shox REBA race von 2007 hoffe die bekomm ich dann noch irg wo her wen es so weit ist das ne neue gabel rannkommt
und sonst hab ich mir gestern nur neue griffe gekauft und nen 08'er xt umwerfer bestellt
und heute bestell ich mir ne magura julie 210mm mit stahlflex für vorn und schaltwerk muss ich mal gugen was ich da mache


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Januar 2008)

Schreib doch den Kram in einen anderen Thread, bitte!
Hier geht es nur um Verabredungen zum Biken.

Aber weil Du es bist ein erstes und letztes Mal:

a) Reba ist für für rRumgehopse und Gröberes totaler mist. Nimm lieber ne Argyle oder ne Magura Odur.

b) Julie mit Stahlflex ist wie Trabbi mit Spoiler. Auch Blödsinn.
    Nimm lieber ne XT, Stroker, Juicy... mit 180er Scheibe.


----------



## Verhüterli (30. Januar 2008)

"Macht mal nicht so ne Wellen." ;-) Es gibt nun mal Honk`s und welche die es waren! Bekanntlich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen! Also immer Sachte. Find ich gut das es Leute gibt die erzählen das es schönes Wetter ist.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2008)

was hast du gegen trabbis mit spoilern?

ach m.r. hast endlich reifen gefunden womit du das asphaltstück zum bahnhof im harz überwinden kannst ? ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Januar 2008)

Ja, Reifen hab ich jetzt. Intense, einfach spitze.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2008)

Jemand Freitag abend ?


----------



## Long John (30. Januar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jemand Freitag abend ?



ja aber wetterabhängig


----------



## dkc-live (30. Januar 2008)

boah für das geld was ein reifen kostet kaufen sich manche bei kaufland ein fahrrad ^^ aber die räder bei kauföanmd sind auch leichter als so ein reifen 
aber nen schönen traktor hast jetzt


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> ja aber wetterabhängig



ok...wie jetzt, bei welchem Wetter denn? Regen oder Regen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dabei!

@dkc

Die Reifen gibt es auch als 1ply, da ist das Gewicht absolut top.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Januar 2008)

wollen wirs mal glauben


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Wann soll es denn heute losgehen?

17.00 Uhr Fockeberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

Ich denke ja, zu 90 % sage ich zu.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Ok!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

@M.R.: alles ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Ja, alles i.O.

Hab nur ein paar Striemen und aufgeschürfte Kniee.
Morgen werden sicher noch ein paar blaue Flecken dazukommen.

Dumm gelaufen.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

Wolln wir denn mit schotti Technik üben in 2 Wochen (wenns NICHT schifft und mein Auto wieder ganz ist)?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Ja klar!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

Könnt man auch mit Bahn 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/25243]
	
[/URL]
machen ggfs. wär ne gute Runde vom Bahnhof hoch, vllt. bischen lang. Soll ich ihm im Fred bescheid geben?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Jepp!

Welcher Fred?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Februar 2008)

Der hier.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Februar 2008)

Jo, habs grad gefunden.


----------



## Long John (2. Februar 2008)

Fahr mit Moe nachher in die Mimo. 13.30 bei Ihm vor der Tür. Nur so als Hinweis. Wenn noch wer Lust hat.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Februar 2008)

War rennradeln 100km gegen Wind, aber ohne die RR-Spacken. Saulangweilig.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2008)

Also wenn schon wer auf ist, ich wollte in ca. ner halben Stunde mal SSP alle Hügel abgrasen (Fockeberg, Auenseehalde, Bienitz, Schönauer Lachen).
Ich könnte auch so 11.00 aufm Fockenerg sein, dann fahr ich vorher schonmal ne Schleife.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Februar 2008)

Ne, in grad erst raus.

Hab seit gestern ein Nacken wie Beton.

Dienstag erst wieder BDO.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2008)

BDO mal sehn - wie ich mich vom heutigen Intervalltraining erhole...ich würd ja gern mal ein bischen Technik üben, vielleicht hat Longjohn ja auch Lust? Eine schöne matschige schräge Wiese, zB am Dösener Knastkrankenhauspark, Wheelie und Manual und Umsetzen trainieren.

Achso, der Bienitz ist übrigens grad gesperrt wg. Baumfällarbeiten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Februar 2008)

Geht ab auch super am Fockeberg. Gibt ja ne Menge steiler kniffliger Stellen.

Man muss halt nur wieder hochkurbeln.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Geht ab auch super am Fockeberg. Gibt ja ne Menge steiler kniffliger Stellen.



 Ach was...

Ne im Ernst, ich meinte keine kniffligen Stellen, so ala Harz oder die bewusste Fockebergabfahrt, sondern einfach ganz albernes üben von Wheelie etc. - ohne gaffende Hundebesitzer usw. - da finde ich den Dösner Park besser für geeignet (grosse schräge weiche Wiese).


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Februar 2008)

Ja, lach Du nur!

War aber mal wieder Zeit für einen ordentlichen Abflug. Hat ganz schön gerüttelt.

Aber Wiese geht auch fürn Anfang.


----------



## Long John (3. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> BDO mal sehn - wie ich mich vom heutigen Intervalltraining erhole...ich würd ja gern mal ein bischen Technik üben, vielleicht hat Longjohn ja auch Lust? Eine schöne matschige schräge Wiese, zB am Dösener Knastkrankenhauspark, Wheelie und Manual und Umsetzen trainieren.
> 
> Achso, der Bienitz ist übrigens grad gesperrt wg. Baumfällarbeiten.



Was du nicht sagst. Möchte mal wissen welche Vollidioten den Wald mal nicht so lassen können wir er ist. Übrigens sind die Northshores in der Mimo auch völlig zerstört. Anscheinend ist es in LE nun auch schon so weit das die Trails zerstört werden. 
War mit Moe und Stefan heut und gestern unterwegs, Mimo und Bienitz. Zum GA 1 fahren muss ich erst mal mit Leuten fahren die noch nicht wieder so im Saft stehen wie Cx, Mr, oder der Rest der BDO Bagage. Bin immo noch etwas zu langsam. Das wird aber schon wieder werden. 
Zum Technik Training können wir uns aber gerne mal treffen. Hab mich heut beim Wheelie Versuch schön Massiv auf den Hintern gesetzt. Ich üb ja den Mist jetzt schon ne ganze Weile, also von heute auf morgen geht da eh nichts, aber wenn man gar nicht übt kann man auch nicht besser werden.
Die Wiese beim Knast hinten in Dösen ist glaub ich ne gute Idee, wegen dem Peinlichkeitsfaktor.
Sagt einfach Bescheid wann Ihr Bock habt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Februar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern ein Nacken wie Beton.


gute besserung!(bin übrigens nach dem großen server-crash jetzt wieder online)di. bdo weiss ich noch nicht, böcke hätt ich schon, aber meine eingesandte evox is noch nicht zurück


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Februar 2008)

Danke Moe, dann vielleicht bis Dienstag.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Februar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNLBKRpWt7w&feature=related

kleine hilfe @ long john. find das vid echt geil. wenn ich in leipzig bin ab 20 . feb würde ich mitüben. will auch vor der uni posen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2008)

@M.R.: Es war das rechte Stützlager der Welle, ist repariert*. Soweit also klar für 16., muss nur noch das Wetter passen.

*(wenn das bei 140 festgeht zerreissts den Motor....aber ging ja nochmal gut)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Februar 2008)

Ja super!

Kannst Du mal im Auto unter die Sitze gucken, ob da meine Socken irgendwo rumliegen? Hier sind sie nämlich nicht :-(

Hoffentlich pisst es nicht wieder so arg. Alles andere wäre ja ok.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. Februar 2008)

wo wollen die feinen herren denn wieder hin? haaaaarz???? achja cx ich kenn diverse "wartungsarbeiten" von meinem 123er... kann also ganz "sozial wertvoll" mitfühlen ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Februar 2008)

@moe: wenn du dich und dein radl ganz klein machst, darfst du auf den Notsitz. 
Ne im Ernst, ich überlege immer noch Bahn. Aber warten wir mal das Wetter nx Woche ab.

@M.R.: ich schau mal aber ob das dann deine sind kann ich nicht garantieren *lol*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Februar 2008)

Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da so einiges wieder auftauchen würde ;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> nx Woche


wenn ihr am sa. den 16. fahrt, muss ich eh passen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Februar 2008)

Schade!


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Februar 2008)

Na Anfang März dann mit Bahn.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na Anfang März dann mit Bahn.


ok, dann halte ich mir den 1.-2. märzen mal frei


----------



## dkc-live (8. Februar 2008)

bin dabei wenn kein schnee lieg ^^ brrr^^


----------



## Long John (8. Februar 2008)

jo klingt gut

Fährt morgen jmd? Muss ab 18 Uhr arbeiten. Also fahr ich relativ früh so gg 10 und 11. Ich wollte eigentlich nach Trages.


----------



## matze81 (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab morgen ebenfalls vor nach Trages zu fahren. Will um 11 mit einem Kumpel an der Warze starten, kannst dich gern anschließen.

gruß
matze


----------



## dude2k (8. Februar 2008)

hehe, ich bin auch dabei. kämpfe mich aber von der süd-ost-front zur halde trages vor. wir sehen uns dann am fuße des "berges"


----------



## Long John (8. Februar 2008)

matze81 schrieb:


> Ich hab morgen ebenfalls vor nach Trages zu fahren. Will um 11 mit einem Kumpel an der Warze starten, kannst dich gern anschließen.
> 
> gruß
> matze



Ja geht. Warze im Clara Park? Ich würde an der Rennbahn Scheibenholz bei der Brücke auf Euch warten.


----------



## matze81 (8. Februar 2008)

Yo, im Clara-Park. Wir gabeln dich dann kurz nach 11 an der Brücke auf. Bis dahin ...


----------



## Long John (8. Februar 2008)

ok bis dann, Cx; Moe? Mr auch mit????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, bin dabei.

Der Nischel brummt nicht mehr.

1100 Brücke Clara-Park


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Februar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> ok bis dann, Cx; Moe? Mr auch mit????


komme grad aus der stadt... und ich prognostiziere mir wird heut morgen das aufstehen schwer fallen... muss also passen.... n8


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Februar 2008)

War ne schöne Runde heute.

V.a. die Treppen waren supi. Muss da mal mit dem Propheten hin.


Wie sieht es denn morgen mit ner Technik-Session aus?


----------



## matze81 (10. Februar 2008)

Yap, hat Spaß gemacht.

Morgen bin ich leider schon ausgebucht, ein andermal wär ich mit am Start.


----------



## Long John (10. Februar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde heute.
> 
> V.a. die Treppen waren supi. Muss da mal mit dem Propheten hin.
> 
> ...




Ja, doch, aber erst später, vielleicht so 14.30 oder 15 UHr Fockeberg? Bis dann. Bring mal deinen Propheten mit.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Februar 2008)

Den wollte ich auch nehmen.

1500 Fockeberg ist ok.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Februar 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> 1500 Fockeberg ist ok.


da komm ich doch auch mal vorbei... bis später!</p>tolles frühlingswetter heute - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/32477 - http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/32479


----------



## Long John (10. Februar 2008)

Ja war ne geile Hafensession heute. Das Wetter war auch top. 

Ich finde um wirklich effektiv besser zu werden sollte man das mal regelmäßig mit einbauen. Vielleicht sogar mit festem Termin und so, von wegen Ausreden und ich kann heut nicht und allem. Ist nur so n Gedanke. Was haltet ihr davon?

Leider hat man ja auch nicht immer so n Bombenwetter wie heut, aber wenn das Wetterphänomen La Nina bleibt, gibts in LE sowieso bald keinen Winter mehr. so what...........


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Februar 2008)

War wirklich schön heute.

Wäre auch für "öfter".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Februar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich finde um wirklich effektiv besser zu werden sollte man das mal regelmäßig mit einbauen. Vielleicht sogar mit festem Termin und so, von wegen Ausreden und ich kann heut nicht und allem.


 da haste recht...spass hats gemacht, auch wenns "anders" anstrengt... wenn ich das jeden tag mach, bin ich für goseck fit ;-) ...ernsthaft: wir sollten das wenns abends wieder länger hell ist, einfach konsequent durchziehen, kann ja jeder sich austoben wie er will... pauschaler vorschlag meinerseits: Mo, Mi oder Do. abends
 noch was: unser romantisches "der tag geht, johnny w. kommt"-bild hab ich mal bei den foto des monats hochgeladen...


----------



## Long John (10. Februar 2008)

Ich wär für Donnerstag. Morgen muss ich abends arbeiten und Mittwoch wollt ich vielleicht ne gepflegte Runde normal fahren. Außerdem ist bei mir ab Donnerstag der größere Streß auf Arbeit durch.

Wegen der Monatsphotos bin ich ja mal gespannt.lol


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Februar 2008)

Uhrzeit? Sollte ja erstaml noch hell sein zum aufs Maul fallen, oder? Wär Donnerstags dabei, find ich gut.


----------



## matze81 (10. Februar 2008)

Yap, sagt mal eine Zeit. Wenn ich Do. rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rauskomme, wär ich auch am Start.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Februar 2008)

Macht das mal unter euch aus.

Ich hab Semesterferien und bin entsprechend flexibel.


----------



## Long John (11. Februar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Ich wär für Donnerstag. Morgen muss ich abends arbeiten und Mittwoch wollt ich vielleicht ne gepflegte Runde normal fahren. Außerdem ist bei mir ab Donnerstag der größere Streß auf Arbeit durch.
> 
> Wegen der Monatsphotos bin ich ja mal gespannt.lol



So, da ich mit dem Splat von termin und so angefangen habe muss ich für Donnerstag abend absagen. Haben ne große Veranstaltung abends. 

Ich wollte aber morgen BDO und Mitwoch direkt nach der Arbeit noch ne kleine Runde so gg 15.30 und 16 Uhr.Sry wegen Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Februar 2008)

lol, dumm gelaufen.

Am Do ginge für mich. Dann könnte ich auch gleich nochmal die neue Schaltung testen.

Ansonsten finde ich einen festen Termin auch sinnvoll. Würde allerdings dafür eher das WE vorschlagen. Da sollte die Mehrheit immer Zeit haben.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

Ja schlagt doch mal was vor - ich kann eigentlich fast immer ausser Di abends, denn da ist BDO *lol* (aber heut nicht bin krank).


----------



## matze81 (12. Februar 2008)

dann mach ich mal einen vorschlag: mir wär samstag um die mittagszeit ganz recht. bis dahin sollte mein dicker hals auch auskuriert sein.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Februar 2008)

Generell ne gute Idee.
Nur diesen Sa sind cx und ich, so es nicht schifft, im Harz.

Moe, CX, wie sieht es jetzt mit Do aus?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

Ja wann denn nun *rofl*...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Februar 2008)

*rofl*

Na gut. Ich sag mal 1500.

Da wäre auch genug Zeit bis es dunkel wird.

Aber mal sehen, was Moe noch schreibt. Der muss ja u.U. arbeiten.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

Da geh ich von aus dass er nicht vor 18:00 kann. 
Aber wir können mal für 15:00 vereinbaren. Fockeberg?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Februar 2008)

Okidoki!

Wieder Hafen, wegen Plastik?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2008)

Ja wollte mein neues Plastik mal spazierenfahren.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Februar 2008)

N'Abend...hei wo wart ihr denn alle beim bdo-ausritt (jetzt hat's mir seit langem mal wieder gereicht :-( ...sören war heut' der touren-klaus  ok. spass beiseite - onkel moe ist do. wie bereits mitgeteilt in der ecke von wü und frühestens so. wieder hier... p.s. nach der schlammschlacht heute hat sich die gartenspritze mit heißem h2o sehr bewährt *top*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Februar 2008)

War heut irgendwie mau, müde, zu nix Bock.


@CX Hab mir gerade bei mountainbikes.net was bestellt.
Dort ist Fox Blowout. Gezahlt wird per Rechnung und die Lieferung geht auch flott. Gibt auch noch große Größen.

Also Do mit Plastik.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Februar 2008)

bin am dienstag bei der bdo tour dabei


----------



## matze81 (13. Februar 2008)

Also Donnerstag wird bei mir nix, komme sicher nicht vor 17 Uhr aus dem Büro raus und dann ist da ja noch Valentinstag  

Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Freitag nocheinmal eine Runde drehen, so gegen 15/16 Uhr.

Ansonsten wär ich auch Sa. Mittag nochmal für eine Tour zu haben


----------



## Long John (13. Februar 2008)

Freitag bin ich evtl. auch am Start, hängt von meinen Wochenendeinkäufen ab. Samstag geht auch, aber erst gg 13 und 14 Uhr. Samstag oder Sonntag wäre ne Hafen session auch nicht schlecht. 

Je nachdem an welchem Tag man mehr Leute zusammenkriegt, wegen der Motivitation. Außerdem läßt sich da besser Gestrüp und Müll wegräumen.

Morgen muss ich bis abends arbeiten. Viel Spass und Hals und Beinbruch morgen.


----------



## Dreckbert (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leipzig

Mir wurde Montag mein weißer Bullit Rahmen(M) mit 5th Element (222) und ein paar Truvative Parts so wie das polierte Centurion cc Bike von meinem Mitbewohner aus dem Keller geklaut.


----------



## BlackHills (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leipziger. War lange nciht mehr aktiv hier drin, aber würde mich dann auch demnächst wieder für ein paar Nachmittagsrunden interessieren..

Liebe Grüße bis dahin,   Hannes


----------



## dkc-live (14. Februar 2008)

sowas stellt man doch nicht in den keller  mein beileid ^^

sorry andreas hab den falschen andreas angerufen ^^


----------



## Dreckbert (14. Februar 2008)

Danke wo ich dir mal nur recht geben kann!
Ich hatte keine lust die teille einzeln zu tragen da er neue Lager bekommen sollte hing er halt am Montageständer ich wollte das gute stück grade jetzt zum Semesterferien start auf die neue Saison vorbereiten.
Zum glück kamm meine neue Gabel erst am Mittwoch und die a*schgeigen haben die Schwingenachse, Dämpferaufnahme und Buchsen hier gelassen.


Ich hab nach dem putzen keine zeit mehr gehabt es zusammen zu schrauben (was noch schlimmer ist da es die perfekt vorlage für diebe war, brauchens ja nicht mehr zerlegen) 3 von 5 sind jetzt noch da. 17 kg immer in den 5. stock tragen steigert auch die kondition oder anders lernen kann schmerzhaft sein.


----------



## dude2k (14. Februar 2008)

alter schwede. auch von mir mein herzliches! 
aber mal im ernst, selbst in meine kleine wohnhöhle passt im flur noch das bike rein... und dass der keller das letzte ist wo man sein geliebtes, teures, frisch geputztes und gewartetes, herzallerliebstes, bestes, ... bike abstellt sollte doch schon der gesunde vorsichtssinn verhindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (14. Februar 2008)

@Long John, ich peile den Start am Freitag für 16 Uhr an. Würde wieder Warze/Rennbahn starten, wär das für dich ok? Sollte widererwarten was dazwischen kommen melde ich mich.


----------



## matze81 (15. Februar 2008)

Falls noch jemand fahren möchte: 1615 Warze


----------



## Long John (15. Februar 2008)

sorry war erst spät von der Arbeit zu Hause heut. Würde morgen fahren. Ggf. ne Leipziger Runde ab Rennbahn. War jetzt schon länger nicht mehr am Kulke über schönauer Lachen und dann über Cossi wieder rein. Start 1230?


----------



## matze81 (15. Februar 2008)

@ Long John: kein Problem. Morgen können wir gerne fahren. Ginge der Start auch etwas eher, so 1130? Ich muss nachmittags noch ein paar Dinge erledigen.

gruß


----------



## Long John (15. Februar 2008)

Ich wollte morgens mir noch ein paar Wohnungen anschauen gehen. Eher würde bei mir sicher nur sehr kurzfristig gehen. 
Daher bin ich mit 1230 glaub ich eh schon leicht im Streß. Wenn du aber eher los willst ist es auch nicht schlimm.
Bei mir ist morgen sowieso langsames Ga1 kurbeln angesagt. Ich kann daher eh nicht so schnell. Wir könnten und dann ja auch am Sonntag am Hafen treffen.


----------



## matze81 (15. Februar 2008)

Na dann machen wir 1230. Ich schaff das danach schon noch. Bei GA1 mach ich gern mit, war heute schon schnell unterwegs. Dann sag ich mal bis 1230 an der Rennbahn.

Sonntag geht bei mir leider sehr selten, der ist für die Familie reserviert, die wollen auch mal was von mir haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (15. Februar 2008)

ok


----------



## rc-honk (16. Februar 2008)

is ja zurzeit ganz schönes wetter in leipzig ich meine "winterpause" beendet und den tour betrieb wieder eingestellt
aber ich hab immer noch keine gabel gefunden -.-
naja egal


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Februar 2008)

Hier mal der Link zu den Fotos von heute.
War ja mal wieder superklasse...

....dass ALLE ihre Spikesreifen daheimgelassen hatten weil ja die Sonne so schön schien. Der Witz des Tages. Nur Wege fahren, die nur mit Spikesreifen fahrbar sind - extra Spikesreifen gekauft - und keiner hat welche mit.


----------



## dkc-live (17. Februar 2008)

ahh das war ja jemand mit cannondale unterwegs ... die frieren doch bei eis und schnee. der hat sein radl wohl gar net lieb!


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2008)

Was istn heut mit Hafen? zw. 1430 und 1500??  (Bin vorher beim Mittag bei den Ellis) 

Bin gestern übrigens den Trail am Südwester Stadtbad das erste Mal ohne absetzen gefahren. Ist ja auch geil wenn man die leicht ausgesetzten Stellen einfach fährt. 

Schöne Fotos. Wieso seid ihr denn nicht dageblieben wo kein Schnee liegt? War bestimmt A.....kalt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ahh das war ja jemand mit cannondale unterwegs ... die frieren doch bei eis und schnee. der hat sein radl wohl gar net lieb!



Naja, warum Eisdiele, wenn man so viel mehr haben kann 


@LongJohn

Ich kann heute nich. Muss erstmal meinen Oberschenkel ruhig stellen.
Bin da gestern ordentlich draufgeknallt.


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2008)

Gute Besserung.

Treffe mich 1430 mit Moe an der Rennbahn. Nur so als Info. Hab später keine Zeit nochmal reinzuschauen. cya


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2008)

schankedön LongJohn.

Das Eis war erbarmungslos.

Ich hoffe ihr hattet viel Spaß heute.


----------



## stylefaktor (17. Februar 2008)

So,
nun habe ich es endlich geschafft mich hier zu registrieren.
@Long John und cxfahrer - ratet mal wer ich bin!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2008)

Erster!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (17. Februar 2008)

...kommt auf die Situation an


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Februar 2008)

war schön heute am kulki! schade dass du nicht mit dabei warst m.r. ...mal wieder gute genesung!  ...na der mit dem schönsten grünen hardtail in LE


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> ...kommt auf die Situation an



OK, beim Style vielleicht nicht ;-)


----------



## stylefaktor (17. Februar 2008)

Sag mal du Fressmaschine, du bist doch der mit dem Prophet und dem lila-glitter Single Speed, richtig?


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2008)

servas, na endlich. Ja Kulke ist wirklich immer mal n Ausflug wert. Ich bin dafür die Trails am Ufer von der Wakeboardanlange im Sommer für Angler, Nacktbader und sonstige Sonnentouristen zu sperren. Die sind einfach zu schön um nicht mehr gefahren zu werden.


----------



## stylefaktor (17. Februar 2008)

@Long John
dann passiert wenigsten nicht das, was mir mal an der Lauer wiederfuhr - ich sag nur Intimpiercings!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2008)

Schnauze, du Dauerneuspammer!
Congratulations -  Jetzt kann ich mir endlich deine Freundin mal anschauen, wo sie einen ja nicht ins Haus lässt  

Wie wars denn am Rochlitzberg?

@longjohn: wie bei dem schönen Wetter heut waren da keine Badenden? Aber der Trail ist gut. Wo du ja jetzt balancieren kannst. 
Schade dass du nicht mitwarst im Harz. Hätte dir auch bestimmt gefallen, war halt was arg kurzfristig, dein Wunsch. Suppe hätte sicher auch für dich gereicht. Hättst dich halt nur wie alle anderen paarmal megamässig hingelegt und lägst jetzt mit Kompressen und Verbänden vorm Fernseher.


----------



## stylefaktor (17. Februar 2008)

War sehr schön, nur etwas kühl. Yvonne hatte auf ihrem kleinen Kona auch richtig Spaß.


----------



## Long John (17. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Schnauze, du Dauerneuspammer!
> Congratulations -  Jetzt kann ich mir endlich deine Freundin mal anschauen, wo sie einen ja nicht ins Haus lässt
> 
> Wie wars denn am Rochlitzberg?
> ...



mmh aha, na gut dann wart ich noch bis der Schnee weg ist. Kann ja wohl nicht mehr sooooooooo lange dauern, aber so ein Fernseherabend (geht er denn wieder? )  ist ja auch was feines.

Das mit den Intimschmuck hab ich leider nicht kapiert, ist wohl n Insider oder hast du da mal jemanden was abgefahren? 
Ich sag jetzt mal bis Dienstag wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Aber das weiß man ja nicht so genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2008)

@style: hat style, das Bighit. Müsstest mal ein paar Details zeigen oder mal live vorführen. 
Yvonne wollte doch auch mal in den Harz mit, da müssen wir aber Bikerslady vorher Bescheid sagen, die wollte dann auch mit (aus B.).


Fernseher ist auf ebay ab 1 Euro. Wollt aber noch keiner. Und ich habe mich dann doch gegen den 138er Plasma fürn Tausi entschieden - lieber nochmal ne Röhre, wos die jetzt noch gibt.

Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht mehr so sicher, ob der Schnee bis 1.3. weg ist. Die Wege sind halt bestimmt 10-15cm dick mit Eis bedeckt, und da oben ist es KALT. Wir werden sehen, aber ich glaube, es könnte angeraten sein, von unten (Ilsenburg) zu starten - unterhalb ca. 600m ist es sicher etwas eisfreier. Und der Ilsetrail ist immer wieder schön.

Di ok.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Sag mal du Fressmaschine, du bist doch der mit dem Prophet und dem lila-glitter Single Speed, richtig?



Jepp! Aber bitte nicht "glitter". Klingt so nach Damenkosmetik.



Also gegen Eis und Schnee hätt' ich nix.

Dann wären die Freddies wenigstens mal gefordert.


----------



## ceraphineraven (18. Februar 2008)

@M.R. .... was hast Du denn gegen Damenkosmetik? Ich hab ne ganze Menge davon und die steht mir ausgezeichnet... 
und außerdem tut Euch Männern etwas Kosmetik auch mal gut (vielleicht nicht so viel wie bei uns Frauen!!), aber hilfreich ist sie auf jeden Fall...sieht man den Schlamm im Gesicht nicht so deutlich  
Muss ja nicht lila Glitter sein, aber vielleicht Gold??? Schau doch mal mein schönes Big Hit an, dem stehts ja auch super!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Februar 2008)

Hier zwecks 1.3. mal ein zwei Anregungen/Vorschläge. 
Und zwar wollte ich dabei folgende Highlights abhaken:
-Wurmberg-Mäuseklippen
-Treppenstieg (angeblich GANZ schwer zu finden, alternativ Beerenstieg)
-Steinerne Renne
das ganze dann ein wenig mit Pfarrstieg, Kaiserweg ab Schubenstein RAUF und/oder Ilsetrail und Moorstieg (mit den fiesen Brettern) garniert; je nach Wegführung. Beides so 1700hm ca. 60km, also ca 6h.
Ist nicht sehr genau, das gibt die Topo nicht her - also im Detail zT reine Phantasie und anhand ner ordentlichen Karte zu prüfen.
Beide Varianten sind bahntauglich.

Bitte ja sagen wer mitwill und Meinung kundtun!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Februar 2008)

ceraphineraven schrieb:


> @M.R. .... was hast Du denn gegen Damenkosmetik? Ich hab ne ganze Menge davon und die steht mir ausgezeichnet...
> und außerdem tut Euch Männern etwas Kosmetik auch mal gut (vielleicht nicht so viel wie bei uns Frauen!!), aber hilfreich ist sie auf jeden Fall...sieht man den Schlamm im Gesicht nicht so deutlich
> Muss ja nicht lila Glitter sein, aber vielleicht Gold??? Schau doch mal mein schönes Big Hit an, dem stehts ja auch super!!!!



Eigentlich hab ich nix gegen Damenkosmetik, jedenfalls an ner Dame 

Gold ist in dem Lack auch drin. Darum "glittert" er ja so.
Ich hab da einfach mal nach Lust und Laune ohne große Zielvorstellung mit verschiedenen Lackdosen rumgespielt. Ist irgendeine Mischung aus Lila FlipFlop, Gold- und Silberpartikeln.

Das Bighit ist aber wirklich ein Sahnestück

@CX

Super Programm. Ist ja alles drin was Spaß macht.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

@M.R. - ja, aber die Details müsste man bereden. Auch ob man von oben, ab Ilsenburg oder Werni startet. Mal abgesehen vom Wetter.

*Dabei:*
cx
M.R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (19. Februar 2008)

moep ich wär dabei wenn ich euch nicht zu stark bremse.

achja bis heut abend

das sachsentiket gilt übrigens bis nach thüringen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Februar 2008)

Wie öffne ich denn den OVL Krempel -.- ?

Ich denke nicht, dass ich heute dabei bin. Locker strampeln geht schon wieder, aber über Baumstämme und Gerümpel wird sicher noch nix.

Aber man könnte sich ja schonmal für Do im Hafen verabreden?


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Hier als kmz für GE (umwandeln geht über gpsies.com).

*Dabei:*

cx
m.r.
dkc

PS Hafen nicht, mein Arm tut immer noch weh. Alles andre gern.


----------



## sketcher (19. Februar 2008)

Viel Spaß im neuen Forum Sachsen-Anhalt!

Beste Grüße,
sketcher


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

Warum spamst du hier rum -hier ist Sachsen


----------



## sketcher (19. Februar 2008)

Das weiß ich selbst.   Es geht um die Sachsen-Anhalter, die bisher dieses Forum notgedrungen benutzen mußten, weil sie noch kein eigenes hatten.
Seit heute haben sie eins. Klar?


----------



## Long John (19. Februar 2008)

1.3. ist doch samstag ne? Dann komm ich nämlich auch mit. Bezüglich der Routen ich sag mal ja, aber 1600 hm ist ja schon ne Ansage. ....grübel....


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2008)

ok. ich gehe jetze mal von Bummelzug ab 7.05 aus, also Sa. Treffpunkt 6.45 Bahnhof am Gleis. Fünf Leute=ein Ticket. 
Lässt sich je nach Wetter und Anzahl ja bis nx. Woche Donnerstag noch umentscheiden.

*Dabei:*
cx
m.r.
dkc
longjohn
moe


----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2008)

sachsentiket kostet mittlerweile 27    brauchen nämlich kein wochenendtiket ^^ thüringen gehört auch mit zu sachsen bis zum harz ^^


----------



## matze81 (20. Februar 2008)

hat morgen jemand lust auf eine feierabendrunde, so ca. 2h ab 17/18 Uhr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (20. Februar 2008)

Ich würde schon fahren wollen. Allerdings dann auch wirklich als Feierabendrunde gedacht. Mein Intervalltraining ist für diese Woche gedeckt nach der BDO - Raser - Runde vom Dienstach.....ächz...... 

1800 würde besser sein, da ich noch nicht weiß wie lang ich auf Arbeit bin. Treffpunkt Fockeberg oben?
Wohin solls denn gehen? Ich wär für ganz lockeres Seenumkurbeln ohne Streß und ohne allzuviel Singletraileinbau.


----------



## matze81 (20. Februar 2008)

Ok, 18 Uhr aufm Fockeberg geht klar. 
Wegen der Runde machen wir spontan was aus, bin da flexibel. Ich muss nur mal wieder raus, bin die Woche noch nicht dazu gekommen.
Mit Trails können wir uns gern zurückhalten, ein paar werden uns ja sicher einfach so in den Weg legen


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Februar 2008)

Denke ich komme mit, Turnübungen muss ich mich eh noch zurückhalten . bischen lockres Gerolle ist ok. Trails gibts ja genug links und rechts des Weg (*muahahah*)...
@M.R.: ??


----------



## dkc-live (20. Februar 2008)

schade muss morgen 1800 uhr meine akkus löten!!!! meine lötstellen waren top *grr* der scheiss sigma stecker ist kaputt gegangen *grrr*


außerdem sind die akkus lebensgefährlich. da kann mal schnell der rücken brennen ... die akku haben KEINE SICHERUNG DRINNE!!!! die beiden litzen haben sich bei mi berührt (kann bei jedem kabelbruch auch passieren) und sind auf 2.5- 3 cm unter rauch funken und feuer geschmolzen bis ich das kabel weiter unten endlich abgeschnitten hatte ...


hab mich heute verliebt im bdo ^^. jens hat mir die lapierre gezeigt. das 514 hat ja ein hammer preisleistung und so schön leicht *träum*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. Februar 2008)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Long John (21. Februar 2008)

Ich bin schon zu Haus und mach jetzt auch gleich los. Heute Abend kommt doch Fußball, und da wollt ich wieder da sein. Sry nicht böse sein.

Bis zum WE, da fährt doch auch jmd, oder?


----------



## matze81 (21. Februar 2008)

Orr, gibts ja nicht  Dann viel Spaß beim fahren. Ich bin dann 18 Uhr aufm Fockeberg.

Samstag wär ich dabei. Wenns geht wieder um die Mittagszeit.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Februar 2008)

bin auch um 18h aufm fockeberg ...bis gleich!


----------



## Long John (22. Februar 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht wie ich es Samstag schaffe. Da ich heut abend nochmal arbeite, wirds bei mir morgen sicher erst nachmittags was mit fahren. Ich schau heut nacht oder morgen nochmal rein.

Wer fährt denn morgen noch alles und gibts schon genaueres wegen der Harzer Rollerei?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (22. Februar 2008)

Ich will morgen fahren, gibt aber noch nix konkretes. Bei mir gibts nur die Begrenzung, dass ich bis 16 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein muss. Ich bin für Vorschläge offen.


----------



## stylefaktor (22. Februar 2008)

Wäre morgen gern bei einer entspannten Runde dabei!

Wann, wo?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

morgen ??? 11 uhr rennbahn?


@wilhelm. ich würd gehn spätestens 19 uhr in leipzig sein. nach der harztour. da ich ein date in dresden habe


----------



## matze81 (22. Februar 2008)

wär auch um 12 möglich? da könnte ich auchsschlafen 
wenn nicht, komm ich auch um 11.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

nö dann mach um 12 ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2008)

@dkc: und wie willst du das schaffen? Da müsstest du ja 16:30 am Bahnhof Wernigerode sein. Und wir mit, wg. Sachsenticket. No way. Viel zu hektisch - da musst du dich ebent entscheiden. 

Ansonsten: s.o.  - checkb gibt mir nochmal info, aber die Anfahrt zum Berliner Hausberg hat er mir erklärt und treppenstieg dringend abgeraten. Also Beerenstieg runter. 


*Dabei:*
cx
m.r.
longjohn
moe


PS: Samstag drauf wieder für die Autofahrer -mit Proper ab Oderbrück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (22. Februar 2008)

ok, dann 12 Uhr Rennbahnbrücke, wohin wir fahren entscheiden wir spontan würde ich sagen


----------



## stylefaktor (22. Februar 2008)

Bin dabei, 12.00


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

was schätzen wann wir in leipzig sind. das date würd ich ungern sausen lassen. müsste nur bis 22 uhr in dd sein.(1-2 std später ist auch möglich)


ne freundin von mir kommt morgen ganz vllt mit wenn heute nicht zu lang wird.

edit:

Sonnenaufgang:  	07:03 Ortszeit
Sonnenuntergang: 	17:56 Ortszeit
Sonnenscheindauer (meteorologisch): 	ca. 0h 19min

- Minimum  	2°C, gefühlt wie 0 °C
   - Maximum 	6°C, gefühlt wie 3 °C

Niederschlag Hilfe  	morgens   mittags    abends   	   	   	   	   	 
   - Risiko 	  	90 % 	  	90 % 	  	90 %


nass und arschkalt. wilhelm ich seh schwarz dat ich mitkomme. wenn wir berauffahren steht mir das wasser in der regenjacke. und berarb frier ich mich tod. und dann noch zug zurück! also wenn der bericht nicht besser wird no go!

achja und heute waren dort 50 meter sicht ^^

*Letztes edit warum fahren wir nicht einfach diesen sonntag! das wetter soll top werden 0% niederschlag!!!! ich wär auf jeden dabei*


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2008)

Tja, bin ich Prophet. Ich mach alles mit. Aber es ging um den 1.3.

Wetter lt wetter.com, 50%ige wahrscheinlichkeit h/w frühs etwas regen. 
Also so wie der hahn auf dem mist kräht.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Februar 2008)

dkc willste p*ppen oder biken ;-) ...und in wessen a*sch steckt eigentlich das thermometer zur messung der gefühlten temperaturen?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

moe wenn du wüsstest ^^. lass mich mal noch ne nacht drüber schlafen. ich verkünde euch dienstag meine entscheidung wenns nicht zu spät ist.


moe die nehmen verunglückte biker am straßenrand und fragen die was die denken wie kalt es ist


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Februar 2008)

ich weiss so einiges, junger freund ^^


----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

du noch viel lernen must junger padawan ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Februar 2008)

Richtig erkannt!!!!!!!! ...so, sachen gepackt...man sieht sich frühestens mi. abend zu ner evtl. bike-session... jetzt gehts ab nach austria


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2008)

Ok update:

*Dabei*
-cx
-m.r.
-moe
-longjohn
-sofaking

Sorry dkc, bist raus.
hühott ist nicht - andermal oder auf eignes Ticket!

Donnerstag schauen wir Wetterbericht und dann wird definitiv entschieden.

PS im anhang nochmal die etwas gekürzte runde-mit details lt. text.

Wenn noch wer nach Wetterlage mitwill - solange wir nicht mehr wie 10 sind ok!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. Februar 2008)

oki sorry wilhelm tut mir leid ^^ aber der samstag ist mir irgendwie wichtiger ^^


der weeterbericht von www.weter.de


----------



## dude2k (22. Februar 2008)

die strecke sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus. vor allem erscheint sie mir sehr human wenn man sich das gelände mal genauer anschaut  viel spaß!


----------



## Long John (23. Februar 2008)

matze81 schrieb:


> ok, dann 12 Uhr Rennbahnbrücke, wohin wir fahren entscheiden wir spontan würde ich sagen



Bin grad rein von Schicht. Ich weiß nicht wie es morgen wird bei mir. Wenn ich bis 1210 nicht da bin fahrt ohne mich. Ansonsten hätte ich schon Lust.

@DKC: Gekotzt wird später


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> die strecke sieht auf jeden fall interessant aus. vor allem erscheint sie mir sehr human wenn man sich das gelände mal genauer anschaut  viel spaß!



Ungefähr so, aber Zeterklippentrail fahren wir nicht und regnen wirds schon nicht, gelle...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/22468]
	
[/URL]

Viel Spass nachher, ich bin dann schon unterwegs Mimo-Beucha.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2008)

ich hab 292 hm bei 52 km stehen. sag mal was dein gps schreit ^^


ich würd morgen innen harz fahren und die "stammrunde" rollen. will jemand mit. ich weiß ist kurzfristig, aber das wetter ist zu geil!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2008)

90km.
Hast schon recht mit dem Wetter. Aber ich bin schon verplant.
wettercom meint jetzt das es schneien wird


----------



## Long John (23. Februar 2008)

Morgen soll ja echt top werden. Ich hoffe die Vorhersage für nächsten Samstag bestätigt sich nicht. Ist ja immerhin noch 7 Tage Zeit.

Schöne Runde heute, hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Februar 2008)

Ich hätte morgen durchaus Zeit und Lust. Allerdings habe ich gerade meine C2 fertig und wüde die erstmal im Flachland antesten wollen. Nicht, dass die dann unverhofft abraucht.
Geil sieht sie aber schon aus.


Wetter für nächstes WE ist mir eigentlich egal, solange es nicht gießt wie aus Eimern. Der große Rucksack kommt bei Zugfahrt ohnehin mit. Da ist dann sowieso genug Platz für Wechselklamotten.


----------



## stylefaktor (23. Februar 2008)

@dkc - also bei mir steht grad nichts und bei mir schreit auch kein GPS sondern ehr .... mein Hunger natürlich 

Runde war wirklich schön, zumal der Wind eine ganze Weile aus der richtigen Richtung wehte

Harz morgen? Nun, ich will eigentlich nach Thale bischen DH fahren, falls ich doch lieber ne Runde weiter oben fahren möchte, melde ich mich nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2008)

hmm morgen wieder um 12 an der rennbahn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Februar 2008)

Morgen wäre machbar.

@CX

Schnee wäre echt super. Der Freddie würde sich bestimmt freuen.


----------



## matze81 (23. Februar 2008)

War wirklich eine schöne Runde heute. Morgen klappts bei mir nicht. Werd Montag so gegen 18 Uhr wieder fahren.

Nachtrag: Mein GPS sagt ca. 300hm, das Höhenprofil stell ich heute oder morgen in mein Blog.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Februar 2008)

12 ist mir zu spät, ich fahr nochmal ne 4-5h runde. 
Was ist ne C2?
Weiss einer von euch obs in Werni am Bahnhof Schliessfächer gibt??


----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2008)

ne glaub nicht wilhelm


4-5 std ist mir zu lang 

also kommt morgen jemand zur brücke um 12?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Februar 2008)

12 Uhr Brücke. Bin da!

Hope C2 ist ne Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (23. Februar 2008)

o.0 gefahr


----------



## dkc-live (24. Februar 2008)

schöne runde heut mr.

färt montag jemand wenn ja bitte bescheid geben komme vllt mit


----------



## matze81 (24. Februar 2008)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, fahr ich morgen 18 Uhr ab Pferderennbahn.


----------



## dkc-live (24. Februar 2008)

ok kanns dir aber nicht versprechen, muss noch was erledigen


----------



## Long John (26. Februar 2008)

ohh Shit, Frau Schmidt.  Wenn ich auf Wetter.com mir die Vorhersage für Samstag anschaue. Das sieht bisher aber höchst bescheiden aus.:kotz:


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Februar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> ohh Shit, Frau Schmidt.  Wenn ich auf Wetter.com mir die Vorhersage für Samstag anschaue. Das sieht bisher aber höchst bescheiden aus.:kotz:



Sonntag ist was besser soweit jetzt absehbar.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Februar 2008)

zum glück komm ich net mit echt ein kagg wetter. 

für bdo war ich heut zu ko ..von gestern. matze danke nochmal für den kanalsprint ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

Ach war gestern nur ne kurze Runde im Wald mit neuen Gesichtern - wenn man den Trail von der Wolfswinkel-Kläranlage zur Weissen Brücke im Dunkeln schnell fährt, kommt mittlerweile richtig Flow auf. 

Ich schaue jetzt ständig auf wettercom und tonlinewetter, mittlerweile ists bei wettercom nur noch bedeckt, während es bei tonline noch 50l/m² sind *lol*....die raten auch bloss.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2008)

Ach was!

Wir machen das wie der Komposter und suchen uns den passenden Bericht aus 

Scheint ja besser zu werden. Bei t-online ist es bestimmt nur noch nicht geupdated - hoffentlich?!


----------



## Long John (27. Februar 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag ist was besser soweit jetzt absehbar.




Wenn es so bleibt werd ich passen. (Das ist mir definitiv zu feucht, leider)Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, bzw. wenn nur ne kleine Runde in der Früh.
Ich plan mir jetzt mal nächsten Samstag ein. Muss aber nochmal dies bezüglich meine bessere Hälfte fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (27. Februar 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> für bdo war ich heut zu ko ..von gestern. matze danke nochmal für den kanalsprint ^^



gern geschehen dkc


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Wenn es so bleibt werd ich passen. (Das ist mir definitiv zu feucht, leider)Diesen Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, bzw. wenn nur ne kleine Runde in der Früh.
> Ich plan mir jetzt mal nächsten Samstag ein. Muss aber nochmal dies bezüglich meine bessere Hälfte fragen.



Nix wenn - *morgen* wird entschieden.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Februar 2008)

n'abend! bin wieder da (schnee-action war übelst geil!) ... cx hat recht...lasst uns das morgen entscheiden


----------



## dkc-live (27. Februar 2008)

radelt jemand morgen
???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2008)

Ja. Müsste am Propheten noch was testen.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Februar 2008)

1200 an der rennbahn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Februar 2008)

Ok!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Februar 2008)

Komm vllt. auch vorbei wenn die Baustelle nicht ruft.

Wetterprognose aktuell: Schierke Braunlage Brocken...tonlinewetter.

PS: die Option wir-quetschen-uns-ins-Auto gibts ja auch noch...

PPS: Zitat tonlinewetter:
_Ab der Nacht auf Samstag stürmisch - verbreitet drohen Sturm- und Orkanböen. Dabei wolkenreich, immer wieder nass und bei leicht zurückgehenden Temperaturen im Verlauf auf 600 bis 1000 Meter sinkende Schneefallgrenze. Sonntag weiter unbeständig, aber langsam nachlassender Wind. Wieder etwas milder. In der nächsten Woche kälter und ab Dienstag vorübergehend ein Wintereinbruch möglich._
Klingt doch gut feinstes Harzwetter etwas herbstlich vorm Winter...


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2008)

ihr seid nicht wirklich gefahren oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2008)

Noch nicht. Morgen früh.

Nächstes Mal ist für den letzten Samstag im März vorgesehen, wenn sich das mal schon jemand vormerken will. 

Irgendwie hat der Sturm auch mein DSL zerblasen....also ich komm hier grad nur noch sporadisch rein.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. März 2008)

War aber heute morgen ne ziemliche Hagel- u. Sturmorgie. Meine Fresse!


----------



## cxfahrer (1. März 2008)

Ja. Auch jetzt grad würd ich nicht in den Wald, auch hier nicht.
Soll ja morgen deutlich besser sein. Bei solchem extremen Tiefdruck werd ich ja auch immer so wetterfühlig....


----------



## dkc-live (1. März 2008)

ich hab heute nen wetterbericht ausn harz gesehen, da lag schnee. ^^ na dann viel spaß


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2008)

und wie wars ? 

fals jemand reifen brauch
http://cgi.ebay.de/INTENSE-REIFEN-2...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. März 2008)

jau, oben war's weiss... ansonsten: G E I L !!! beerenstieg rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2008)

ich bin auch ein ganz klitze kleines bisschen traurig, dass ich abgesagt habe


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. März 2008)

War toll, aber auch verdammt anstrengend.

Die Reifen habe ich schon gesehen. Warum vertickt der die nicht paarweise oder einzeln?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein ganz klitze kleines bisschen traurig, dass ich abgesagt habe


 
*ooooch*

Auto war voll.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> ich bin auch ein ganz klitze kleines bisschen traurig, dass ich abgesagt habe


 
  ....wieso? hat's mit dem p*ppen nich geklappt ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (2. März 2008)

hat ich gar nicht vor ... hab freiwillig im gästebett gepennt, wenn du es wissen willst ! aber wir fahren nächstes we zusammen weg. also werde ich da net biken können 

edit: moe: biken ist besser als p****n  aber single sein ist nix für mich


----------



## cxfahrer (2. März 2008)

*Die grosse Schneematschtour zum Frühlingsbeginn* ist Geschichte:
Der Plan war klar:Wurmberg. Das Wetter - naja Sturmböen und Schauer auf der Autobahn liessen nichts gutes erahnen. 
Aber am Bahnhof Steineren Renne in Werni wars trocken.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49692]
	
[/URL]

ok nach längerer Steilauffahrt war dann endlich die beliebte alte Skiwiese erreicht. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49690]
	
[/URL]
Gleich bergab zum Trudenstein, 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49689]
	
[/URL]
dann wie üblich Pfarrstieg und durch Schierke rauf die Sandbrinkstrasse,
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49685]
	
[/URL]
unten noch schön locker zu pedalieren wurde es bald eklig:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49682]
	
[/URL]
Nur weisse nasse PAMPE überall am Dreieckigen Pfahl. Nix mit Trails - erst am Ulmerweg gings halbwegs fahrbar, aber nicht lang - kaum unterhalb des Wurmbergs wurde es schon wieder tiefste Pampe und an Fahren nicht zu denken. Irgendwie haben wir dann den unteren Teil des Wurmbergstiegs in dieser Matsche verpasst, aber an den Schnarcherklippen kamen wir trotzdem richtig an. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49731]
	
[/URL]
Naja, ein kurzes aber nettes Vergnügen und wieder rauf durch Schierke Bahnhof Spinne usw. Richtung Leistenklippe. Oben wieder PAMPE SCHLAMM WASSER kein Gedanke da zu fahren. Versucht, naja. Endlich Beerenstieg, schon etwas entkräftet nach fünf Stunden, immer wieder endlos geil.
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49726]
	
[/URL]
[URL="[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49723][IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/1/2/7/0/1/_/thumb/DSCF1891.JPG[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49723]
	
[/URL][/URL]

Dann zum Ottofels, aber dort etwas Verwirrung. Keine Schilder, nix. Am Kantorkopf vorbei den kurzen Trail in die Holzfällerwüste. Ein Forstweg. Ist es der Hippelhangweg? Oder der Weg nach dem Thumkulental? Also den nächsten schönen Trail gesucht, und siehe da es war der Weg mit den kleinen Treppchen der am Gasthof Renne rauskommt -geilo!  Aber ohne Proper haben wir uns da nicht weiter runtergetraut. 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49720]
	
[/URL]
Die Dämmerung nahte und die Kräfte liessen nach, also den "langweiligen Trail" zum Hippelhangweg genommen und runtergeömmelt,  Feierabend.
Den Kohlstieg werden wir einandermal erkunden, ebenso die Fahrbarkeit der Stufen am Gasthaus....


----------



## checkb (3. März 2008)

Dufte Jungs.  Schöne Pics und geile Route die ihr gewählt habt, da wäre ich gerne dabeigewesen.   Schön das ihr den 22c zur Renne gefunden habt. Beim Kohlstieg wäre ick gerne dabei, dann aber mal bei Traumwetter mit blauen Himmel und Sonne satt.

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2008)

Hi checkb, 
- Wurmberg war in dem Schneematsch echt Mist, und die Abfahrt war auch doof, aber ich glaube wir sind nach dem oberen brauchbaren (matschigen) Stück falsch weiter auf dier Forstautobahn
- ich hab immer noch nicht rausgefunden, wie wir eigentlich zum 22c gekommen sind, ich dachte wir fahren genau in die andre Richtung, nächstes Mal nehme ich nen Kompass mit. Kohlstieg ist befürchte ich zumindest oben ne Forstautobahn - wir waren da schon ziemlich am Ende und wollten nicht weiter suchen.

Traumwetter mit blauem Himmel und Sonne, dann suchen wir mal weiter  

EDITH: habs jetzt raus wo wir falsch lang sind: 
- unterhalb der Schanze der schmale Weg war falsch, da er uns zum Braunlager Fussweg (Forstautobahn) führte. Wir hätten wohl ein paar Meter vorher links weg gemusst - aber in dem Schnee war nichts zu sehen..
- vom Karlshaus runter den Forstweg nach Thumkulental gekreuzt in den Trail (Waldarbeiten), der machte dabei eine weite Kurve, daher der Richtungsverlust. 22C war da logisch wieder rechts ab - geradeaus wären wir Forstautobahn nach dem Gasthaus gekommen. Den Kohlstieg (was auch immer das ist) hätten wir am leichtesten vom "langweiligen Trail" ein Stück zurück zur nächsten Kurve des Hippelhangwegs und dann links den Kantorkopf rauf erreicht.


----------



## checkb (3. März 2008)

> und die Abfahrt war auch doof



Meinst du den Trail neben der Schanze? Ich bin da noch nie lang.

checkb


----------



## hobbes58 (3. März 2008)

Das war bestimmt trotz Nässe ein toller Tag. Wenn ich die Bilder vom Beerenstieg und der Steineren Renne sehe, freue ich mich schon wie Bolle auf trockene Verhältnisse.

Gruß aus Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. März 2008)

Ja, das war er.

Tolle Photos CX!

Man sollte sich im Sommer mal die steinere Renne so 1-2 Tage vornehmen. Ich war da einfach schon zu platt, um noch irgendwas versuchen zu wollen/ können. V.a. bei der Schmierseife dort.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Meinst du den Trail neben der Schanze? Ich bin da noch nie lang.
> 
> checkb



Nein wir sind nicht ganz hoch, selbst auf der Forstpiste lag zuviel Schnee. Sind links den Stieg 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/49694]
	
[/URL]
runter und kamen wieder an einer Forstpistengabel raus,  und über den Braunlager Fussweg zu den Schnarcherklippen.
Soo nass wars garnicht, zumindest von oben. Wurzeln werden eh nie trocken, nur die Steine am Wasserfall waren sehr seifig.


----------



## checkb (3. März 2008)

> Nein wir sind nicht ganz hoch, selbst auf der Forstpiste lag zuviel Schnee. Sind links den Stieg



Laut Bild könnte das der Wurzelstieg sein. Bequatschen wir beim nächsten SCHÖNWETTERTRIP.  

checkb


----------



## dkc-live (3. März 2008)

schönwettertrip klingt gut


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. März 2008)

das sind mal aussagekräftige bilder cx  ...falls du hast, schick mir die mal per mail in höherer quali, danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. März 2008)

SO Bilder sollten durch sein. 
Schon mal drüber nachdenken was wir am 29. bzw. 30.3. fahren wollen (zwei Stunden kürzer wären glaub ich besser)? Wetter sollte bis dann ja zumindest wärmer sein.


----------



## dkc-live (4. März 2008)

*******!! hab grad erst auf die uhr geschaut. naja zu spät. werd mal weiterlernen


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2008)

Was ist los Jungs, seid ihr nun alle krank? 
Wolln wir bei dem schönen Wetter nicht mal wieder ein bischen abends radeln?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. März 2008)

Nee, bin gesund.
Heute wird nix.

Morgen wäre aber sicher möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

ich würd heut abend radeln. aber auch schon gegen 13 oder 14 uhr ... sag einfach bescheid ich lerne und schau immer mal rein.


----------



## matze81 (5. März 2008)

ich wollte heute auch mal eine kleine Runde fahren. Will so 1630/17 Uhr starten.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. März 2008)

@cx: zwar gesund, aber viel zu tun


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2008)

Na dann ists ja gut. Ronni war gestern wieder verdammt schnell und ich hatte noch die BBs drauf....
Ich komme heute nicht vor 18 Uhr zum Radeln, mal sehen - also 13 Uhr und auch 17 Uhr ist zu früh. Morgen gings auch was eher.


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

1800 an der pferderennbahn???


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2008)

Kann ich nicht versprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (5. März 2008)

will jemand mit? ich fahre 17 uhr und schau 1645 nochmal rein. sollte sich keiner melden fahr ich alleine.


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

cxfahrer. ich kann nicht kommen meinem magen geht es absolut beschissen. wenn ich mir vorbeuge habe ich schmerzen ... sorry

schlag mich schon ein paar tage damit rum, mal stärker mal schwächer. sorry echt. wollte eher bescheid sagen hab aber gehofft es lässt nach


----------



## cxfahrer (5. März 2008)

nö macht nix muss mich grad ums auto kümmern.


----------



## Long John (5. März 2008)

War auch grad ne Runde drehen zum Feierabend. Nach Trages und zwar damit. lol


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

was das fürn radl?

setz mal vor deinen link


----------



## matze81 (5. März 2008)

Sieht schnell aus 

Ist der Rundweg in Trages wieder fahrbar? War vorhin mal kurz im Bienitz der Trail zur Rodelbahn ist wieder fahrbar, aber warum müssen die durch den Wald Schneißen ziehen. Die gehen natürlich quer über den Weg


----------



## Long John (5. März 2008)

@Matze: Ist es auch.  Bin den Rundweg nicht gefahren, keine Zeit mehr und nur Strassenbeleuchtung. Aber die Traktorspuren sind immer noch sehr gut sichtbar, ich denke daher nein. 

@DkC: Danke für den Tipp. Muss man das immer so machen oder geht das auch einfacher.

Das ist übrigens mein neues Überlandstahlschwein (Chaka "Pele") für die Zeiten wenns im Wald und auf den Leiziger Schlammtrails einfach zu eklig ist, für Strasse, Stadt und Forstautobahnen. Ist total geil. mit besten Grüßen vom Stylefaktor.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. März 2008)

schöne forke longjohn... wohl genauso komfortabel wie 'ne accu-trax


----------



## dkc-live (5. März 2008)

du kannst auch einfrach den "grafik einfügen" button drücken und den link in das auftauchende fenster kopieren. und dann mit ok bestätigen


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2008)

mein neuer schatz ist da 
er ist 7 " gross wiegt 920 gramm und kommt 3.5 std ohne nahrung aus.
*woohoo* und grün ist der auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. März 2008)

Asus? Grün?


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2008)




----------



## stylefaktor (6. März 2008)

> mein neuer schatz ist da
> er ist 7 " gross wiegt 920 gramm und kommt 3.5 std ohne nahrung aus.
> *woohoo* und grün ist der auch noch
> Gestern 21:24


Schade, doch nur Plastik und Computerchips. Ich hatte nun wirklich mit einer ordentlich fetten Kröte oder anderen Amphibien gerechnet. Wenigstens dein kleiner Freund vom Mars hätte es sein können, aber nein..
Aber schön gepflegte Fingernägel, schraubst nicht selber, gell?


----------



## dkc-live (6. März 2008)

da kommt einem der 15 " der eltern wie ne heimkinoanlage vor 

heee ich mach alles selber am bike. ich knabbere bloß leidenschaftlich gerne dran.


----------



## stylefaktor (7. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> heee ich mach alles selber am bike. ich knabbere bloß leidenschaftlich gerne dran.



Wo? Am Bike? Kann ja sein, dass das Zitronengelb mit Apfelgrün Appetit auf Obst macht, beiß trotzdem nicht zu fest zu, gibt hässliche Beulen! 

Sei's drum, viel Spaß mit beidem - mini PC und Bike! 

Wie siehts bei euch mit einer Runde Samstag Vormittag aus?


----------



## matze81 (7. März 2008)

@dkc: schickes gerät.

@stylefaktor: ekki und ich wollen am samstag gg. 12 wieder eine runde drehen. werden uns auf der Brücke an der pferderennbahn treffen.


----------



## dkc-live (7. März 2008)

an den fingern 

wenn kohle da ist kauf ich mir ne hdtv webcam. dann kann ich schöne bikevideos machen. *freu*


----------



## stylefaktor (7. März 2008)

Heute Nachmittag 15.30 Runde?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. März 2008)

Meine Bikes waren heute nicht einsatzfähig.

Der Prophet ist wieder fit, aber der SS braucht noch bis Mitte/ Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (7. März 2008)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag 15.30 Runde?



Heut geht nicht mehr, aber morgen am Samstag gerne. Bloß ist mir 12 Uhr leider zu spät.  Klingt komisch ist aber so. Muss SA abend ab 16 Uhr arbeiten, das wird sonst zu knapp. 

Also wenn sonst noch jmd. unter akuter Bettflucht leidet und Frühsport mag; ich würde so um 9 oder 9.30 Uhr (Wenns nicht regnet) losfahren wollen.

Vielleicht ne Runde nach Beucha mit mehr Strasse als Trails so ca. 60 - 70km? 

 Cx? Du bist doch auch eher Frühradler.

@Moe: Ähnlich denk ich mal, bin ne Accu Trax leider nie gefahren aber der Federweg ist, glaub ich der selbe.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> .... so um 9 oder 9.30 Uhr (Wenns nicht regnet) losfahren wollen.
> 
> Vielleicht ne Runde nach Beucha mit mehr Strasse als Trails so ca. 60 - 70km?
> 
> ...



Also *geteert und ungefedert*? 
9.30 - ich muss noch ein Stück Pappe unter den Riss im hinteren Reifen einbauen Treffpunkt Südkampfbahn (weiss grad nicht wie die Strasse heisst die vom Rundling zur B2 führt)?


----------



## Long John (7. März 2008)

Meinst du da wo der "rote Stern" trainiert? Zwischen dem Sportplatz und da wos zur Spreewaldschenke geht? Die Strasse? Aber Slicks hab ich keine also normal locker Strecke. okay Richtung Tagebau Profen bzw. Rund um Profen hätte ich auch mal Lust. Weil da war ich noch nicht. Ich könnt auch ne Karte mit nehmen.

Achso ja Geteert und ungefedert


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2008)

Äh Profen kannst nicht reinfahren richtig, aber zum bischen Stahlschwucken ists ok und über Grössgörschen-Kitzen rein. Könn wir machen.

Bevor Verwirrung zum Treffpunkt entsteht nehmen wir lieber die Rennbahnbrücke. ok? Musst ja eh noch ein paar Kilometer für deine GA1 Bilanz runterreissen, da macht dir das ja nix, oder? Dann gern auch früher. Sag an.


----------



## Long John (7. März 2008)

9 Uhr? wieviel Km werden das denn? Wegen Verpflegung und so. Weisse Brücke beim Wildpark im Auenwald ist besser als Treffpunkt. 

Liegt auf unser beiden Weg und ist auch in die Richtung wo wir hin wollen. Ich nehm ne Karte mit. Über 100 solltens nicht werden, Muss wie gesagt abends noch ne Schicht malochen.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. März 2008)

Ist ok, aber ich werd nicht hektiken so früh, also kann auch 9.15 werden.

Ne 100km nicht. Ich bin immer noch etwas breit von Sonntag. Ich glaub das sind so 70km, also 3-4h. Mehr will ich auch nicht. 

Bis dann!
ps die Berliner müssen ja morgen um 5 aufstehen, schotti will um 9.30 in Oderbrück starten - bin ich froh dass ich abgesagt hab! Auch wenns sicher geil wird bei dem Wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. März 2008)

Wünsch' euch viel Spaß!

Würde ja auch gerne mit, aber mein Arrow ist grad nicht fahrbar. Mit dem Cd macht Straße ja keinen Sinn.


----------



## Long John (7. März 2008)

Was ist denn kaputt?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. März 2008)

Ich wollte meine olle Vierkant- Kurbel einbauen. Musste dann allerdings feststellen, dass das Pedalgewinde hin ist. Kein Plan warum, jedenfalls kann man das Pedal nur noch schief reinschrauben. Neue alte Kurbel ausm Bikemarkt ist schon geordert. Dauert aber sicher ne knappe Woche, bis die da ist.


----------



## Long John (7. März 2008)

Ich habs verschlafen. Das wird jetzt nüscht mehr bei mir.Außerdem ist es zu nass. Ich hoffe du guckst nochmal rein.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. März 2008)

Na fahr ich ne Runde SSP Schlammtrails, macht bei dem Wetter mehr SInn als Strasse, und dann nacher ggfs. um 12 mit Matze.


----------



## matze81 (8. März 2008)

Sooo, bin nun auch endlich munter und ich muss sagen s.... Wetter. Aber was solls, solange es um 12 nicht von oben nässt, werde ich fahren. Zur Zeit sieht es ja gut aus


----------



## Long John (8. März 2008)

Wann ist denn nun die nächste Harzreise geplant? Ist nicht von 29. oder 
30.3. irgendwie geschrieben wurden?

Nur mal so als Gedanke, über Ostern wäre doch eigentlich auch nicht schlecht. Also eine Woche vorher. Da hat man doch ein größeres Zeitfenster wenn das Wetter nicht so recht passt. Oder sind da alle familär verplant?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. März 2008)

Das ist ungefähr so eine gute Idee wie am 1.Mai.


PS Leute es ist so endlos geil Grip grad auf den Trails, insbesondere mit neuen Reifen aufm SSP und jetzt langer Übersetzung geht das gut ab (Hafen-Kulki-Kulkwitz-Südwest-Rollheimer)...bis Ostern hab ich keine zeit mehr zum Radeln (ausser nächsten Sonntag).


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leute es ist so endlos geil Grip grad auf den Trails


 ...kann ich nur zustimmen! und auch am bienitz isses wieder einigermaßen aufgeräumt


----------



## dkc-live (13. März 2008)

hat heut jemand gegen 16 uhr zeit ? später is bei mir schlöecht da ich meine akkus nicht so schnell aufpumpen kann XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (13. März 2008)

so ne ...........gähn........ 

Der Sturm ist ja jetzt vorbei und demnächst wirds ja dann auch wieder schön. Hoffe ich. Da die nächste Harzfahrt ja noch n bissel hin ist, mal ein Vorschlag. 

Vom Rochlitzer Berg entlang der Mulde bis Grimma. Anfahrt mit Zug nach Geithain oder Burgstädt (in der Nähe von Penig) und von Grimma mit dem Zug zurück. 

Das Ziel soll ne schöne Tour sein ohne Stress mit Trails wenn man welche findet. Ich denke das Muldeufer mit seinen Burgen hat bestimmt das ein oder andere Highlight zu bieten. Wer will kann sich das ja mal über Google Earth angucken, also da kann man auch ein paar Höhenmeter sammeln. 

Ich wollte das über Ostern igendwann machen, wenn das Wetter passt. Es sollte also schon die Sonne scheinen bzw. nicht regnen. Wenn also noch jmd. mitkommen will. Es wird sich bestimmt ein Tag finden auf den man sich einigen kann. Da kommt dann auch noch näheres wegen Zugfahrt und Abfahrtstermine.

Eine Karte vom Gelände werd ich mir die Tage noch besorgen. Die Länge wird bestimmt so irgendwas zw. 50 und 100 km. Je nach Tagesform und Streckenkenntniss. Also ohne Zeitdruck. Also wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Alternativ könnte man auch Jenaer Trails fahren; oder Dresdener Heide(natürlich nicht von Rochlitz aus);?  Ich wollte halt nur die Zeit über Ostern nutzen, nicht in Leipzig abzugammeln wenn schönes Wetter ist.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. März 2008)

Ostern ist aber generell ein ungünstiger Termin.

Alles voller Menschen!

Jedenfalls bei Sonnenschein.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. März 2008)

Na im Muldental ist eher alles voller Rennradler. Wüsste zwischen Rochlitz und Colditz auch keinen Trail, aber lasse mich belehren.
Dann lieber mal um die Kriebsteintalsperre, das ist die andre Mulde.

Ich fahr jetzt nur noch Freireit, ich hab nochmehr Freireitpyjamas bekommen, ach was sind die schön...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. März 2008)

Jaja, der XL Ausverkauf. Da kann man als LuM-ler schon neidisch werden.


----------



## Long John (13. März 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ostern ist aber generell ein ungünstiger Termin.
> 
> Alles voller Menschen!
> 
> Jedenfalls bei Sonnenschein.



 Ja ne ist klar. Aber in und um LE wirds auch voll sein, wenns schön ist. Es war ja auch nur n Vorschlag. Außerdem muss man ja nicht mit wenn man nicht will.

@ CX: Ich kenne dort auch keine Trails. Aber deswegen wollte ich vielleicht mal dahin. Vielleicht weiß ja auch Arne den ein oder anderen Weg. Kannst ihn ja mal anrufen, - oder anschreiben. Talsperrre Kriebstein ist sicher auch schön. Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie man dahin kommt. Da wollte Arne ja mit uns auch schon mal hin. 

Es sollte allerdings keine Hatz werden. Außerdem wollte ich die Anfahrtswege mit der Bahn relativ kurz halten.


----------



## matze81 (13. März 2008)

@ Long John: Ich wär dabei. Bin Ostern sicher eh im Muldental bei meinen Eltern. Die Strecke von Grimma-Colditz bin ich auch schon ab und an gefahren zum Touren bestens geeignet und ein paar Höhenmeter gibts auch. Zwei/Drei Trailabschnitte ließen sich sicher auch einbauen (Rochtlitzer Berg, Colditzer Forst, Grimma Stadtwald)
Schauen wir mal 

@all: Fährt jemand am Samstag? Mir wär wieder so Mittag rum ganz lieb.


----------



## Long John (13. März 2008)

Wegen Samstag, bin gerade etwas erkältet, daher weiß ich noch nicht so genau. Ich denke mal ich werde erst mal warten bis das abgeklungen ist. Schön das du mitfahren möchtest. Wie siehst bei Ekki aus?


----------



## matze81 (13. März 2008)

Ok, wg. dem Samstag schauen wir mal. Was Ekki angeht, da denke ich wenn er Zeit hat ist er auch dabei. Er ist für jeden Spaß zu haben


----------



## wildbiker (14. März 2008)

Muldental & Co. kann man jedes Wochenende hier fahren 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... Nach Ostern gehts Rennsteig abfahren.. Per Zug nach Eisenach, von da an per Rad bis Hof, 2-3 Tage-Tour, gemütliche Fahrweise, mann/frau will ja auch noch von der Landschaft was sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2008)

Apropos Wochenende nach Ostern: 
Der Termin ist bei mir vorgemerkt. Ich werd erstmal checkb befragen Sonntag und danach mal über die Route nachdenken.
Nächste Woche wollte ich das aber klarmachen mit werwiewann.

PS achso junge Frau mehr Respekt vor dem Alter bitte.


----------



## wildbiker (14. März 2008)

:-D Werd ich beachten...

In diesem Sinne Gute N8.


----------



## dude2k (14. März 2008)

wetter sieht gut aus! bin leider beim umzug im einsatz und abends schon beachen. hals und beinbruch & bis zur nächsten runde!  grüße.


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

fahrt ihr heut?


----------



## matze81 (15. März 2008)

Ich will heute fahren, aber sicher erst gg. 12/13, muss mal wieder ausschlafen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. März 2008)

Höchstens am (späten) Nachmitttag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

sagt einfach zeit und ort


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. März 2008)

Weiß ich noch nicht.
Werde mich morgen Vormittag nochmal melden.

EDIT: Wird frühestens um 16.00


----------



## matze81 (15. März 2008)

1230 Rennbahnbrücke


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

bin grad erst augestanden, dass schaff ich nicht. wann ist der naechste termin. XD mr 1600 rennbahnbruecke ?


----------



## matze81 (15. März 2008)

hehe, und ich dachte ich schlafe lange


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. März 2008)

Zwischen 16.30 und 16.45 wäre mir lieber. Muss noch einkaufen und was am Radl machen.


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

ok


----------



## Long John (15. März 2008)

Also wann jetzt 16´30 oder16´45. Rennbahn? oder Fockeberg?


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

rennbahn?


----------



## Long John (15. März 2008)

ich wäre zwar für Fockeberg. Ist halt reizvoller, aber rennbahn ist auch okay. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. März 2008)

Rennbahn 16.37,5 Uhr

Jetzt muss ich nur noch einkaufen.

Beeil' mich!


----------



## dude2k (15. März 2008)

heut sind wieder die schönwetterladler und ~spaziergänger unterwegs - also erhöhter schwierigkeitsgrad am fockeberg   frohes kurbeln!


----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2008)

ich pack lieber den klappspaten ein fals mir jemand zu nahe kommt XD


----------



## matze81 (15. März 2008)

So bin nun auch wieder zurück. Konnte den Schönwetterfahrern aber gut ausweichen, die kennen halt nur die Asphaltwege


----------



## asthil (15. März 2008)

Hallo, bin neu nach Leipzig gezogen und suche gute Spots.

Ich wohne nur 2 min vom Hbf entfernt in der City und suche was, was relativ nah ist. Ansonsten für richtig geile Spots würde ich auch von Stadtende zu Stadtende fahren 

Ich kenne zur Zeit nur den Hafen bzw einen kleinen Bikepark (wenn man ihn so nennen darf  ) in Grünau. Gibt es sonst noch irgendwelche Hallen, Gelände, Parks oder ähnliches in Leipzig, wo man Street oder Dirt fahren kann?

Über jede Info bzw Hilfe wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Tschü und ab in die Distille


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. März 2008)

Du suchst was zum Rumhoppsen?

Schau mal bei www.ride-le.de
Ist ein Radsportverein in Lützschena. Vom Bahnhof aus mit der Straßenbahn ca. 30 min. Dort ist gerade ein richtig feines Dirt-, Dual- und Freeridegelände am entstehen. Man sucht auch immer nach fleißigen Helfern.

Du kannst auch CaptainPsycho hier im Forum direkt per PM kontaktieren.

Man sieht sich bestimmt.


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

heute 1600 rennbahn?


----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

ich bin definitiv 1600 an der rennbahn und warte 10 minuten. ob noch wer kommt. muss nun noch schnell schrauben. bis bye david


edit: besitzt niemand von euch nen instant messenger? wenn ja meine icq# ist 192-371-207
ich fin das forum so verdammt traege XD


----------



## Long John (16. März 2008)

Sry, hatte heute Familientag, kann wohl erst am Dienstag wieder wenn das Wetter stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (16. März 2008)

richtig geil schlammig!!! alle guten trails gefahren. 50 km und 23 km/h schnitt. das waer ne schoene Grundausdauert fuer dich gewesen johnny boy


----------



## cxfahrer (16. März 2008)

Ick sach nur: der Hammer. Wo sind die Fotos??


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. März 2008)

Kann' s auch kaum erwarten!

War ein absolut geiler Tag!


----------



## checkb (16. März 2008)

War ne dufte Runde mit Euch.  

checkb


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. März 2008)

Gleichfalls


----------



## N8ride (16. März 2008)

Hopla binn ja noch mit dem Falschen Acc eingelogt. Sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr proper (16. März 2008)

So neuer Anlauf,
erst ma dicks Danke und Prost ihr Lutscher, jenau so jeht dit, der erste wirklich fette Ride dieset Jahr für mir.
Checkb hat es wo anders eigentlich genau richtig rübergebracht, der Spirit is zurück gekert, und die Welt strahlt wieder ein ganzes Stück heller.

Fotos habe ich gesichtet is ne Menge Ausschuß dabei aber die gut sind haun wieder um so mehr rinn, denke morgen Abend gibts mehr.
Ach eins zieh ich schnell hoch 





Gute Nacht, und träumt was schikes.

PS:MR nächste ma is die Treppe fällig


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. März 2008)

Und ob die fällig ist!!!!


----------



## matze81 (17. März 2008)

Jemand Lust auf einen Nightride, so gegen 17/18 Uhr? Wenns nicht regnet 

1745 Rennbahnbrücke


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2008)

Das wird ne schoene Schnee/Schlammschacht heute!!! *hypf* XD


----------



## cxfahrer (18. März 2008)

Snowride - nein Danke.
Ich habe hier noch ein paar Wollsocken im Auto rumliegen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. März 2008)

Im Ernst? Kann nicht sein. Sind mir wohl aus der Tüte gerollt. Ich werde mir die nochmal an die Backen tackern müssen.

Heute wird nix. Meine Kurbel ist noch nicht da; grrrrrrr.....!


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2008)

jaja m.r. du sonnenscheinradler XD

sogar der schoenwetter-lapierre-radler vom donnerstag war dabei 

der wird sich auch bald hier anmelden


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. März 2008)

Ich dachte, die Schwucken sollten mal unter sich sein.


----------



## dkc-live (18. März 2008)

pass auf du XD


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2008)

Besteht eigentlich noch grundsätzlich Interesse am 29. oder 30. eine Harztour zu unternehmen? 
Wetter soll ja so wie jetzt sein (dort). Also nicht gut nicht schlecht, Pampe wohl von unten und ein paar Schneeflecken vermutlich.
Wir sollten wenigstens zu dritt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. März 2008)

Ich hab Lust!

29. wäre mir lieber.


----------



## matze81 (20. März 2008)

Ich will morgen wieder Mittag rum (so 12/13 Uhr) eine Runde drehen. Hat jemand Lust? Start wieder an der Rennbahnbrücke.


----------



## checkb (20. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Besteht eigentlich noch grundsätzlich Interesse am 29. oder 30. eine Harztour zu unternehmen?
> Wetter soll ja so wie jetzt sein (dort). Also nicht gut nicht schlecht, Pampe wohl von unten und ein paar Schneeflecken vermutlich.
> Wir sollten wenigstens zu dritt sein.



Ich hatte Interesse bin aber leider raus. Sorry für den fehlenden Zittaubericht, ick hatte eine Schei55woche. 

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (20. März 2008)

Jaja hat sich schon so angehört *Beileid* aber du wolltest doch powdern?
Wie auch immer - viel Spass über Ostern. 
Wenn du mal Zeit hast schieb mal Fotos rüber (und proper hat sicher auch noh welche..) kann man dann in Erinnerungen schwelgen...während man hier durch den Matsch eiert.


----------



## checkb (20. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jaja hat sich schon so angehört *Beileid* aber du wolltest doch powdern?
> Wie auch immer - viel Spass über Ostern.
> Wenn du mal Zeit hast schieb mal Fotos rüber (und proper hat sicher auch noh welche..) kann man dann in Erinnerungen schwelgen...während man hier durch den Matsch eiert.



Powdern steht, das Leben geht weiter und die Kids wollen Fun haben.  

checkb


----------



## checkb (21. März 2008)

Was haben Leute aus L.E. und Berlin gemeinsam, *KEINE* ordentlichen Trails.  Das Problem ist jedoch lösbar, den dafür gibt es den Harz und einen kleinen jedoch feinen Geheimtipp: *DAS ZITTAUER*.
Bitte steinigt mich nicht wenn ich Erzgebirge, Vogtland und Thüringer Wald etc. auslasse, doch sind die Hometrails für uns Berliners im ZITTAUER und im Harz. 

*Also auf zur gemeinsamen Trailmania im Zittauer.*






*Die Grinsmannfraktion vereint vor dem ersten Sinkflug.*





*Der erste Sinkflug des Tages. ( M.R. , Proper und CX )*





*Die Felsen immer wieder geil. ( CX )*





*Red Rocks in Zittau. ( Konameesta und checkb )*





*Red Rocks Ride ( Schotti )*





*Verlaufen?*





*Trau dich, der Meesta.*





*Trau dich, Hobbes.*





*Verdammt steil, Proper.*





*Flow. ( CX )*





*Felsenspalte zur Burg Oybin.*

Jetzt bekam die Tour den sportlichen Charakter, es wurden die ersten wirklich schweren Höhenmeter zum Pferdeberg ( 559m ) vernichtet. Hier merkte der Meesta, 
dass der Weg zum AlpinAdler noch sehr hart und weit ist. Es folgten 2 schöne Schmalwege mit viel Flow und dem ein oder anderen Stein und glatter Wurzel.

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2008)

wilhelm,das sieht putzig aus XD. wie so ein bmx dein rad


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Jaaaa, super checkb! 

Photos


----------



## matze81 (21. März 2008)

Super Fotos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (21. März 2008)

Sehr schöne Fotos, war bestimmt geil im Zittauer Gebirge.

Seid ihr rund um Qybin gewesen? Nur so als Frage, ich bin als Stift glaub ich ca. 20x im Zittauer Gebirge im Jägerwäldchen im Urlaub gewesen. So ne Tour hätte ich ja auch schon mal Bock drauf.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

@checkb, you made my day!   


@longjohn: rund um Oybin - Hochwald.


----------



## checkb (21. März 2008)

*und weiter geht's....*





*Treppe hier... ( Meesta )*





*und Treppe da. ( CX )*

Dann landeten wir nach einer geilen Abfahrt wieder in der forstwirtschaftlichen Realität. 





* Litevilles können auch Schlammschwimmen. ( checkb )*





* Da kiekt der Proper blöde und sucht die Microorganismen.*





* Schei55 Mountainbiker, hier der Beweis für die zerstöreische Kraft der Stollenreifen.*





* Da freuen sich die die harten Männer aus Stahl über eine kleine schöne Überraschung in dieser harten Landschaft.*

Weiter gung es zum Weissen Stein und zum Jonsberg, wo zwischendurch eine Menge Sand an den Antrieben so manches Baumarktbike in die Knie zwang. 





* Ein Kona pfeift auf dem letzten Ritzel. *

Wir erreichten Jonsdorf, passierten die Felsenstadt und machten richtig Kohldampf, man hatte ich hier schon einen Kohldampf. Der letzte Anstieg und wir rauschten in ein kleines tschechisches Grenzdorf " Dolni Svetla ", rein in die warme Stube und endlich Pivo mit Knödel. Wie immer Standard für 5,00 Euro bis 07,00 Euro. Nach der gemütlichen Pause ging es sportlich weiter und wir erreichten wieder die Grenze. Ein letzter Stich, ein kleiner zum Glück rechtzeitig bemerkter falscher Schlenker und zurück auf den wohl flowigsten Trail im Zittauer. Ick finde den Grenztrail immer wieder geil, gehört zum Zittauer wie Knödel zu Tschechien. Jetzt Stand die ächste und wohl anstrengste Tagesetappe auf dem Programm: der Hochwald ( 749,5 m ). 





* Der checker auf dem Weg in Richtung Hochwald, Lutsche.*

Von Hain pumpten wir unsere vermoderten, verdreckten und quitschenden Möhre über die Strasse nach oben. Wie immer CX vorneweg und der Rest hinterher. 
Am Gipfel trennte sich die Gruppe, der Meesta und icke mussten zur Serpentine da wir richtige Lutschen sind und als Idiotenfraktion noch üben müssen. 
Der Rest musste natürlich zum Kompostertrail. Da ick am Kompostertrail nicht mit war, hier ein paar Impressionen.





* Hobbes und CX, Trailgrinsen.*





* Hobbes, Hail to the Trail.*





* Schotti, Ich liebe es.*





* M.R. geiler Style.*





* Proper, immer lächeln DJP.*





* Beim nächsten mal Jungs, wenn die Sonne scheint. *





* Nach runter kommt wieder hoch.*

Ein geiler Tag mit euch, in einem geilen Spot. Wer ne schöne Regentour sucht, einfach mit dem checker auf Reisen gehen.  

Ihr Sachsen seid richtig dufte Typen, checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Danke auch und zurück es rockt immer geil mit euch! Und zum nächstenmal scheint die Sonne und ich kann meine 3/4 Pyjamas ausprobieren!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

War wirklich ein hammermäßig geiler Tag. Das muss definitv wiederholt werden!

@CX

Der macht Dich aber auch nicht langsamer ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2008)

morgen jemand radeln? muss wieder aufs bike. am dienstag geht die lefty mal wieder zu service XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Ja, ich wollte morgen ne Runde drehen.

Aber wieder mit dem Propheten.
Kaum hat man die Kurbel am SSp ausgetauscht, geht die Abdeckkappe der Judy hopps. So n' Dreck grrrrr...!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Habe eben das Wasser aus den Felgen geleert. Es ist definitiv sehr matschig, die Pfützen auf den Wegen sind zum Teil 50cm tief. Ich werde daher morgen eher asphaltlastig fahren, weil der SSp mal wieder kaputt ist (ja der Kettenspanner).  
Plastekappen für Judy? Ich kann mal rumfragen.

Die Grimmafraktion hat für Harz am WE kein Interesse, weil in DD ein Spassrennen ist (Cyclocross..).
Ich beobachte das mal mit dem Wetter. Es könnte ein richtig geiler Snowride werden. Oder übelster Matsch. Mal sehen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2008)

sag ne zeit ich bin da XD


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Wäre' echt super CX, wenn Du da was auftreiben könntest.

Sagen wir so gegen 10.00 Fockeberg?


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Ja ich geh mal eine holen. Schwarze Plastikkappe?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Meine sind grau mit schwarzem Drehknopf für die Vorspannung.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Ah. Ich schau mal. Muss ich aber erst hinradeln.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Danke, Danke, Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Pech gehabt........ist nicht grau, ganz schwarz. 

zurück zum Thema: 
10:00 Fockeberg? Ich kann nur mit ungefedert und 150er Vorbau. Alles andere ist kaputt oder auseinandergebaut. 
Wenn ich sehe wieviel Schnee im Harz liegt, könnte ich mir ja noch einen schönen Osterausflug vorstellen...hmmmm....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Schade, aber trotzdem danke.

Ich bin morgen aufm Berg.

Sonntag und Montag ist bei mir leider verplant. Nächstes WE ist aber frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2008)

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf nicht Regen. 

Wie du willst es ernsthaft nicht nur weil es schwarz ist? Tsts. ..ich brings dir trotzdem mit.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. März 2008)

Ne, ich dachte mir schon, dass Du es trotzdem mitbringst
Gucken kann man ja mal.

Ganz vergessen: Danke Schotti 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## dude2k (22. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> *Flow. ( CX )*



sach mal cx, hab dein "bmx-bild" hier und im canyon-forum gefunden und frag mich wie groß du eigentlich bist? ich selbst fahre mit 1,94m auch ein XL canyon xc aber so klein sieht der hirsch dann doch nicht unter mir aus


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

bin um10 aufm fockeberg auch wenns hart wird XD


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2008)

dude2k schrieb:


> ... wie groß du eigentlich bist? ich selbst fahre mit 1,94m auch ein XL canyon xc aber so klein sieht der hirsch dann doch nicht unter mir aus



202cm.

Wer noch mitwill: 10:00 - ich würde MiMo vorschlagen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

Ja, Mimo war lange nich mehr.


----------



## matze81 (22. März 2008)

Bei mir klappts nicht. Werd eine kurze Teer-Runde drehen, da ich 13 Uhr schon wieder wo anders sein will. Viel spaß in der Mimo.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

ich weiß warum mein druckpunkt hinten so schlecht ist ...


der bremst mir der traegerplatte ....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

Ist die XT auch so ein Belagfresser wie meine Juicy?

@cx

Die Kappe passt. Danke nochmal. Was möchte der Judy-Man dafür haben?
Wenn möglich, würde ich auch noch ne zweite nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

naja das problem ist  , dass ich 2000 km schoenwetter geradelt bin und vllr 30% belag verloren habe. hab nicht damit gerechnet, dass die 500 km schlammschlacht hier so die belaege killen. im ausgleichsbehaelter ist uebrigends tote hose mit oel XD


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2008)

Zweite hat er auch. Kann aber dauern (ist afaik über Ostern weg). Glaub nicht dass erwas dafür haben will, der schmeisst eh immer alles weg was noch gut ist weil er zuviel Kohle hat...

Da mit den Belägen bei Schlechtwetter ist aber idR nur dann so wenn man bremst. Von alleine verschleissen tun nur Louise.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

wenn m.r. dabei ist muss man ja die ganze zeit schleifen lassen 

in leipzig bremse ich viel hinten weil man hier nicht soviel power braucht


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2008)

So nochmal ein *Touraufruf *mit *???* : 
Wenn das Wetter stabil kalt bleibt bestehen gute Chancen auf einen Snowride.
Im Moment sieht es ja ganz gut 
aus. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag kann man das ja dann festmachen (Autoanfahrt!).


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

Was soll ich sagen -.-

Bin halt n' Angstbremser...


Nee, die Jucies sind für den hohen Belagverschleiß mit großen Scheiben bekannt. Ist aber wirklich nervig und eben auch nicht ganz preiswert. Vielleicht halten die EBC länger.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

wo gibs die ebc noch gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

mountainbikes.net

Aber leider nich für Shimano.

Nimm halt koolstop. Sind auch sehr gut.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2008)

lol m.r. die ebc koten 100 % mehr ... haben weniger trockenbremsleistung und genausoviel nassbremsleistung wie die orginalen shimano... das einzige worin der unter unterschied besteht: shimano bei 1000 bremsungen 4.4 % verschleiss ebc 3.8 %     

das lohnt sich echt nicht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

Egal, ich proier' es trotzdem. Brauche ohnehin neue.


----------



## hobbes58 (22. März 2008)

Ich habe eben die Fotos unserer Tour entdeckt: Yeah Baby, das hat gerockt! Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal mit der ganzen Mannschaft!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2008)

Ebenso!


----------



## matze81 (23. März 2008)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf eine Runde? Soll ja mal ausnahmsweise nicht schneien


----------



## stylefaktor (24. März 2008)

*Mein "Osterspaziergang".... *

Mit Matsche belegt sind Trails und Wälder...




Da hab ich noch gut Lachen 




...und 5min später mal wieder einen Grund zum Putzen 
Gute Methode gegn die Feiertagslangeweile.

*Viel Spaß heute, und wenn ihr diese schöne Stelle auch findet, dann her mit den Bildern!*


----------



## Long John (24. März 2008)

das ist so scheissssssssssssssssssssssssssssssse

Ich dacht wir haben Frühling.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2008)

Jammer nicht rum. Dafür hat man Schlammräder und son Treck. Oder man geht spazieren - im Schönauer Park gibts auch n paar nette Wege  und eine schön lange Stahltreppe! Muss ich bald mal ausprobieren.


----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Jammer nicht rum. Dafür hat man Schlammräder und son Treck. Oder man geht spazieren - im Schönauer Park gibts auch n paar nette Wege  und eine schön lange Stahltreppe! Muss ich bald mal ausprobieren.



wollt ich auch grad schreiben XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (24. März 2008)

http://www.biketecandmore.de/product_info.php/info/p282_Sattelst-tze-KSP-850.html

was fuer dich mr


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2008)

Hä? Selbstgespräche zur Nachtzeit?

Ein Hüpfstock....

Hab grad die Zugstufe meiner Manitou am SSP zerwürgt.  man soll aber auch wirklich im Uhrzeigersinn drehen, wenn es in FETTBUCHSTABEN mit extra Bild in der Anleitung steht. Jetzt ist an der Gabel endlich alles kaputt, aber dafür hat sie neues Öl....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. März 2008)

Ne Danke dkc. Ist im Moment nicht in Planung.

Treppe? Muss ich sehen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2008)

Ja die Treppe ist schön, so eine Gitterrosttreppe mit Zwischenpodest und unterem Podest als Abflugrampe. Geländer beidseitig. Liegt schön auf dem Weg zum Hafen, einfach von der Lützner in den Park rein - die führt da runter zur Wiese am Hafen.


----------



## mr proper (24. März 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> *und weiter geht's....*
> ....
> ....
> ....
> Ihr Sachsen seid richtig dufte Typen, checkb


So ick hab och noch n par Bilder hoch jezogen, allso in dem Sinne is ja dit neue Album richtig klasse 
*Hobbes im Nebeltrail*







*So viel wie nötig so wenig wie möglich, die Frage nach dem Reifendruck* 






*Leipziger Freerider M.R. zeigt was geht*





*Leider mit Kopfabschnitt aber die schiefe Fresse kommt trotzdem rüber*






*Die Angsttreppe, erst mal gut zureden und begutachten*






*Und dann,... doch alle die Hosen voll, zogen wir uns mit eingekniffenem Schwanz zurück*





Schöne Grüße aus Berlin und auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen


----------



## cxfahrer (24. März 2008)

Jaaa! 

Und bald wieder - ich hoffe ja immer noch auf einen Snowride am Samstag!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. März 2008)

Fettes *Danke* Proper!

Bin schon wieder ganz hibbelig.


Wetter sieht ja für SA sehr gut aus (noch -.-) Schneefall und unter 0 Grad


----------



## Long John (25. März 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wollt ich auch grad schreiben XD



Ja nee ist klar,


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2008)

So, meine Juicy hat heute ihr DOT ausgespuckt. So ein Drecksding!

Naja, musste ja so kommen. Ersatz ist aber verfügbar, falls das Wetter für Sa passen sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (26. März 2008)

Morgen Abend jemand Lust auf einen Nightride?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. März 2008)

n'abend! ...also: Sa./So. wird das bei mir nix mit harz; hab hier unten eh jeden tag richtig snowride und kann das weisse zeug mittlerweile nich mehr sehen


----------



## Long John (26. März 2008)

Wie ist denn das jetzt mit Samstag, ist noch ein Platz frei? Ich würde ein nehmen oder reservieren.

Zug? Auto? Fahrgemeinschaft?

Oder wollen die Leipziger Freeriderfraktion unter sich bleiben? Vielleicht hat ja auch Marco Lust? Das Wetter soll ja halten.

@Matze: Leider keine Zeit, sry.


----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2008)

braucht jemand nen 660 mm breiten oversize flatbar mit 11 ° biegung?


----------



## Long John (26. März 2008)

Kein Bock mehr auf Salsa?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2008)

Brennt an den Fingern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. März 2008)

ne kaufe mir nen salsa 25.4 ^^ in 660 er breite mit 11° biegung

ich muss da was an den vorbau basteln


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2008)

Also: Salsa hin oder her - das Wetter für den harz sieht ja gut aus, um null Grad und ein bischen Schneefall, zumindest im Bereich Torfhaus also vermute ich festgefahrene/getretene Schneedecke, leicht überfroren.

Die Icespiker sind montiert. Das Meeting für Samstag wurde in letzter Minute abgeblasen - also kann es von mir aus losgehen (auch wenn ich grad aus dem tiefsten Winter im Schwabenland komme..uuaah).

Also:
- Lonjohn
- M.R.
- ich

im Auto, Start 8.00 Uhr am RUndling, dann 10 min später bie M.R. 
Nach Oderteich oder Schierke, würde ich denken. O.K.?


----------



## Long John (26. März 2008)

Ich hab halt keine Spikes. Das müsste doch aber auch ohne gehen, oder? Nehmt Ihr Wechselklamotten mit?

@ DKV: Bekommst wohl deinen ganzen Klimbim nicht an den Oversize  Lenker? Oder was ist los? Kommst auch mit in Harz?


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2008)

Sollte nicht zu eisig sein, also auch so gehen. Aber irgendwann muss ich die ja mal benutzen...
Ins Auto kannst du soviel reinpacken wie du magst, aber Gummissteifel sind immer drin nur die Socken nicht mehr   - nimm was mit, falls wir danach noch zu McDoof wollen oder so ist es angenehmer.

dkc hat doch keine Gabel, da müsst er ja Einrad fahren.


----------



## Long John (26. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> dkc hat doch keine Gabel, da müsst er ja Einrad fahren.



Was ist denn nun schon wieder? Ich dachte das wär ein Sorglos - Produkt.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2008)

Ich zieh auch die Freddies drauf. Ich will die endlich mal benutzen.
Ich wäre für Schierke.

@Longjohn

Ich glaub' mit den Contis wird das auf nassen Steinen und Wurzeln nich so doll. Ich würde Dir nen Satz Reifen leihen, wenn Du willst.


----------



## Long John (26. März 2008)

mmh...... ich glaub auch, das Stollenprofil ist glaub ich zu hart. Was hättest du denn da? Ich könnte ggf. Freitag nach der Arbeit vorbeikommen zum tauschen. 

ps: ich hol den neuen du weißt schon was morgen ab,  ich freu mich


----------



## cxfahrer (26. März 2008)

Nehm den Krempel doch einfach mit, können wir doch noch vor Ort machen. oder du setzt dich hintenrein und machst es während der Fahrt...nimm lieber deine alten duweisstschonwas mit! Ist nicht die richtige Gegend um sowas einzuweihen....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. März 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> mmh...... ich glaub auch, das Stollenprofil ist glaub ich zu hart. Was hättest du denn da? Ich könnte ggf. Freitag nach der Arbeit vorbeikommen zum tauschen.
> 
> ps: ich hol den neuen du weißt schon was morgen ab,  ich freu mich



Ich könnt Dir die Intense anbieten. Vorne weiche Mischung hinten normal. Das geht eigentlich ganz gut bei Nässe. Du kannst sie abholen, oder ich pack sie ein und wir machen sie vor Ort dann drauf. Wie Du willst.

Lass den guten LRS zu Hause. Ist besser, falls Du mal n' Stein oder ne Wurzel ungünstig triffst.


----------



## EvilEvo (27. März 2008)

Ich muss mal kurz stören. Hab mich heute mit der Frau eines Mountainbikers aus Leipzig(meine Englischlehrerin) unterhalten, über die Veranstaltung "Leipzig-Ostsee" , habe letztes Jahr schonmal davon gehört, jedoch damals kein Bike parat gehabt. Weiß jemand genaueres über dieses Rennen, Datum, wo meldet man sich an, kann man sich überhaupt noch anmelden, nimmt jemand von eucht Teil? Irgendwelche Links? ich bin für alles dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. März 2008)

@Evil Evo

Schau mal da: http://www.fichkona.de/fichkona/index.php


----------



## cxfahrer (29. März 2008)

Das war lustig!


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2008)

Äh....irgendjemand schwerere Verletzungen davongetragen?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. März 2008)

Nee, sorry.

Ich konnte mich gestern nicht einloggen. Keine Ahnung warum. Jetzt gehts wieder.

Alles i.O. Nur die linke Schulter hat es etwas erwischt. Ist aber schon deutlich besser als gestern.

Bilder sehen aber gut aus.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2008)

Wer Andreas besuchen will kann das bis Dienstag im Elli tun. Der ist wohl 2-3 Monate ausser Gefecht.


----------



## matze81 (30. März 2008)

Aua, was ist denn bei euch passiert? Ich wünsch den Verletzten auf jeden Fall gute Besserung.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2008)

Nene Andreas hat sich hier vorher in Leipzig gelegt, Schultereckgelenk.

M.R. und ich haben nur Purzelbäume im Schnee geübt, der war nur etwas steinig, aber dafür hat man ja Protektoren an.


----------



## matze81 (30. März 2008)

Mmh, Schulter ist nicht gut. Hoffen wir mal das alles wieder heilt.

Purzelbäume im Schnee, klingt lustig 

btw, cx bist du heute so gegen 1130 Könneritz- Ecke Industriestr. langgefahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2008)

Ja kleine Runde Hafen-Kulki-NaturbadSW-Cospuden-Lauer, meinen neuen Alfine-Kettenspanner testen. Super Teil. Nur die Gabel macht ganz grässliche Geräusche mit der frei floatenden Zugstufe, da muss ich nochmal eine ordentiche Spaxschraube reinwürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matze81 (30. März 2008)

Gut, dann hab ich wneigstens nicht den falschen gegrüßt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. März 2008)

hallo gemeinde... morgen abend jemand bock auf nightride... ab 18h??? ... und gute besserung/genesung an die verwundeten und gefallenen!


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ja kleine Runde Hafen-Kulki-NaturbadSW-Cospuden-Lauer, meinen neuen Alfine-Kettenspanner testen. Super Teil. Nur die Gabel macht ganz grässliche Geräusche mit der frei floatenden Zugstufe, da muss ich nochmal eine ordentiche Spaxschraube reinwürgen.



wie hasten die chainline hinbekommen?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. April 2008)

cx alles noch dran?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2008)

Ja und eine schöne Schiene hab ich jetzt am kleinen Finger. Sonst alles nur oberflächlich, aber zum Radln ist das ja saublöd mit dem Finger...mal sehen...ich werd die Schiene jedenfalls keine 6 Wochen dranlassen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. April 2008)

Verdammt!

Was ist denn jetzt los?

Wer ist der Nächste?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. April 2008)

Doppelpost


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2008)

Najaa...werd morgen früh weitersehen. Die Schiene kann ich ja zum Radeln abmachen *lol*.
Hab heut ein wenig zuviel Gas gegeben, das Erden war da irgendwie zwangsläufig.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. April 2008)

ach den finger hats auch erwischt?!?!?!? ...dachte es wär nur was am haupt ?!


----------



## matze81 (2. April 2008)

Ohje, zur Zeit scheint ja wirklich der Wurm drin zu sein. Dann wünsch ich mal allen Verletzten gute Besserung und dem Rest eine sturzfreie Fahrt.


----------



## Long John (2. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wer Andreas besuchen will kann das bis Dienstag im Elli tun. Der ist wohl 2-3 Monate ausser Gefecht.




Moinsen, bin gerade rausgekommen und wollte nur mal Guden Tach sagen, und danke für die Genesungswünsche. Ja jetzt wo es schön wird kann man nicht. Aber das wird schon wieder.

Was hast du denn gemacht, Wilhelm? Du willst wohl auch nicht bei schönem Wetter Rad fahren? 

Achso da das ja jetzt mit der Belastung der Schulter so ne Sache ist, mal n kleiner Aufruf an die bikenden Kolleschen. 
Ich zieh Ende Mai, mit meiner besseren Hälfte, in ne größere Bude am Nibelungenring. Wer also Zeit und Kraft hat n paar Kisten zu tragen und sich der Sache nicht zu Schade ist, der kann gerne am 24. oder 25. Mai bei mir vorbeikommen. Ich bzw. wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe.

Insgeheim hoffe ich natürlich immer noch in 3 Wochen wieder fit zu sein........träum....... 
Bis die Tage


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2008)

Na dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass das alles recht schnell wieder wird.

Am 24. und 25. ist bei mir noch nix geplant. Merk' ich mir mal vor.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Na dann drück' ich Dir mal die Daumen, dass das alles recht schnell wieder wird.
> 
> Am 24. und 25. ist bei mir noch nix geplant. Merk' ich mir mal vor.



dito.

M.R., willste statt mir nach F mit?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2008)

Ne, das wird nix mehr.

Hab am Do Praktikum und mein Radl ist auch im Moment nicht einsatzfähig. Warte noch auf Teile. Will nicht alles merhfach umbauen.

Ist einfach zu kurzfristig.


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2008)

Häng mich dann auch mal rein  , hatte am Freitag auch einen ziemlich blöden Sturz, Elle genau vorm Gelenk geprellt, kann nichtmal geschient werden, aber Biken geht schonwieder, dass is das wichtigste  Also dann mal gute Besserung an die anderen Kranken und die Gesunden bleiben das bitte auch! 
Hat schon jemand was fürs WE geplant?


----------



## checkb (2. April 2008)

Ist ja wie eine Grippeepedemie bei euch.  

Gute Besserung den Versehrten, checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2008)

Wir Sachsen (sowohl Eingeborene als auch Wahlsachsen) sind eben richtige Draufgänger


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wir Sachsen (sowohl Eingeborene als auch Wahlsachsen) sind eben richtige Draufgänger



bin heut bei stroemenden nieselregen aus dem bdo zurueckgeradeld ^^

hoffentlich fang ich mir nix weg


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2008)

Ich bin Exilsachse ich wohne 15km vor der Grenze auf Sachsen-Anhalter Seite.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (2. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bin heut bei stroemenden nieselregen aus dem bdo zurueckgeradeld ^^
> 
> hoffentlich fang ich mir nix weg



Du bist ja Quasi Evel Knievel unter uns 


Natürlich habe ich auch die Aussetzigen  mit einbezogen.


----------



## wildbiker (2. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> bin heut bei stroemenden nieselregen aus dem bdo zurueckgeradeld ^^
> 
> hoffentlich fang ich mir nix weg



Sowas aber auch... Bin bei ner MTB-Tour (war am 27.01.08, 62km, irgendwo im MTL rumgegurkt Polenz, Grimma, Fuchshain, Ammelshain...) im teilweise strömenden Regen und relativ starkem Wind gefahren. Allerdings danach gleich in die warme Wanne (echt nach so einer Tour echte Empfehlung meinerseits) - keine Erkältung bis jetzt...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. April 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> der kann gerne am 24. oder 25. Mai bei mir vorbeikommen. Ich bzw. wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe.


</p> ...geht klar, ich helfe mit


----------



## EvilEvo (2. April 2008)

Hab da mal was aus einer Signatur zitiert, die sind doch dran Schuld, dass es so wenig Kinder in Deutschland gibt, die fahren sich alle TOT!! http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke.de/fischer-fahrrad-bikes-fahrradmarke/uebersicht.php?ubergabe=1


----------



## Long John (2. April 2008)

@Moe,CX,MR: FETT, DANKE, schon im voraus. Ich geb dann später nochmal Bescheid, wegen Zeit und so.


----------



## dkc-live (2. April 2008)

alles gute langer. 

ich kann dir net helfen hab da leider uni . macht wer von euch am samstag bei jens mit? ich hoffe das ich zeit hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2008)

Ja 9.30 an der Halde, werde mich mal als Linkshänder versuchen.


----------



## wildbiker (3. April 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Hab da mal was aus einer Signatur zitiert, die sind doch dran Schuld, dass es so wenig Kinder in Deutschland gibt, die fahren sich alle TOT!! http://www.fischer-die-fahrradmarke.de/fischer-fahrrad-bikes-fahrradmarke/uebersicht.php?ubergabe=1



Mein Sig is ja nur ironisch gemeint...

Ja und, wen juckts... Sollen die doch den Mist nicht kaufen... Blödheit muss halt bestraft werden. Ich bin meine Mühle (Y-Rahmen-Fully) bei ebay losgeworden und seither Baumarktbike-frei.

An die Rennradler hier, jm. bei der RTF am Samstag dabei??


----------



## EvilEvo (3. April 2008)

Ich wollt doch auch nur n kleinen Scherz reißen, ich kenne den Hersteller nur zu gut, denn ich war dabei als einem Kumpel vor 2 Jahren ein Fischer vom Praktiker unterm Ar*** zusammengebrochen ist, der Hersteller ist einfach zu geil, der Text und dann die Bilder der Bikes dazu, super! 
Also ich würd Samstag gern mitkommen, aber 9:30 uhr ist mir einfach zu früh, da ich morgen Abend auf einer Geburtstagsfeier bin und frühestens um 5 nach hause komme. 
Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spass


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2008)

sags jens schoene gruesse, mein cousin zieht 7.30 um und braucht meine hilfe glaub nich,dass das in 2 std gegessen ist !euch trotzdem viel spass


----------



## cxfahrer (5. April 2008)

Musste leider auch ausfallen wg. Arztbesuch. Schade, aber sobald mein Finger und Kopf es wieder zulassen werde ich dort mal lang.


----------



## EvilEvo (5. April 2008)

Hattet ihr heut besseres Wetter? Bin allein ne kleine Runde richtung Leipzig gefahren und hatte eigentlich die ganze Zeit ekligen Nieselregen, hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. April 2008)

bin samstag in leipzig.

muss meine lefty testen!!! die is zu 70 % komplett neu ^^ neues unterteil + innenleben XD

achso hab die harz bilder gesehen und bin schon ganz scharf auf den sommer ^^

wann fahrt ihr samstag?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. April 2008)

Ich werde, so es das Wetter erlauben sollte, mal Richtung ride-le juckeln. Oder auch Hafen. Mal schauen.
Sonntag bin ich beim Feldtest.

Muss aber erstmal bauen. LRS ist endlich da


----------



## Verhüterli (8. April 2008)

Tachchen, ist von euch jemand beim Alleycat dabei?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. April 2008)

Da ich nicht weiß, was es ist, denke ich eher nicht ;-)



Wie geht es eigentlich den Versehrten?


----------



## Verhüterli (8. April 2008)

Roubaix Alleycat einfach mal Googeln.


----------



## mo1973 (8. April 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Ich werde, so es das Wetter erlauben sollte, mal Richtung ride-le juckeln. Oder auch Hafen. Mal schauen.
> Sonntag bin ich beim Feldtest.
> 
> Muss aber erstmal bauen. LRS ist endlich da



sport frei, bin der mo (relativ neu in le). hab mir letzte woche nen dreckspatz auf basis eines dmr traistar rahmens aufgebaut und will nun höhenluft schupern (lekker airtime!). war heute am hafen, is mir noch zu rutschig (schwalbe table top). bin dann in grünau (,,skatepark") ein paar lines gefahren, auch spassig! neben den großen kleinen (20 zoll). lohnt sich ein ritt zum ride-le gelände?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. April 2008)

Ich denke eher nicht.

Seit wann hat das BDO ne anständige Website? War ja grad etwas überrascht.


@Mo

Wenn das Wetter passt, dann lohnt sich das bestimmt. Ist schon ordentlich was gebaut. Ansonsten sind wir auch am So. als Verein beim BDO Feldtest vertreten. Kannst ja mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## mo1973 (8. April 2008)

übriegens bdo, am sonntag ist feldtest an der radrennbahn. mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## mo1973 (8. April 2008)

@m.r. du bist mir zu schnell (mit deinen antworten). also sonntag radrennbahn.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

@M.R.: Danke der Nachfrage, die Kopfschmerzen lassen so langsam nach, aber den Heavy-Metal-Haareschüttel-Kopfschwenk bekomme ich noch nicht wieder hin. Der Finger sollte fürs Rumschwucken ok sein. 


Sonntag nachmittag komme ich auf jeden Fall zum Feldtest, vielleicht fahre ich auch schonmal vorher ne Runde, wenns Wetter passt (Sonntag soll ja super Wetter werden). 
Den neuen "Jensersteig" hab ich jedenfalls schonmal zu Fuss erkundet  
....und nen Dörterhelm hab ich jetzt auch, wo der alte kaputt ist (gabs billig beim Stadler - die haben sogar Litevilles da...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2008)

Na dann noch gute Besserung und bis Sonntag.

Bald gibts die Dinger auch bei Little John oder Lucky Bikes


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Sag, wollen wir (bei passendem Wetter) mit Bikerslady am 20. nach Thale?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2008)

Da hab' ich auch schon dran gedacht. Würde da gerne mal hin.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Na dann können wirs ja mal so locker festhalten - aber das fahre ich NUR die Chickenways...
Würde jemand sonst noch mitwollen? Bei Dauerregen fahre ich aber nicht.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2008)

OK!

Bei Regen hats keinen Sinn. Wird ja dann auch hundekalt im Lift.

Chickenways gibts an jeder schwierigen Stelle.


----------



## mo1973 (9. April 2008)

bikepark in thale!? gleich mal googeln.


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2008)

sonntag vom feldtest waere ich glatt dabei.

hat samstag noch jemand bock ? ich sag einfach mal pauschal 12 uhr rennbahn. 

ich mussn die lefty testen, dass sie auch richtig funzt ^^

wenn ihr meinen vorlesungsplan haettet wuerdet ihr glatt nochmal studieren ^^
hab an 3 tagen in der woche nur eine vorlesung


----------



## mo1973 (9. April 2008)

wow, thale scheint eine richtig gute adresse zu sein. mit dirtpark. gut zu wissen, fürs nächste jahr vieleicht (noch reicht mir der fockeberg;-) ).


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Das ist kein Bikepark, sondern eine Downhillstrecke mit Lift. Roadgaps 4x10m und so....

Samstag mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (9. April 2008)

Hallöle zusammen,

Ich würde auch gern nach Thale........ har, har, har............ Dauert aber wahrscheinlich noch ein bißchen.-

Wann wollt Ihr denn am Sonntag beim Feldtest sein? Ich wollt da nämlich zum Glotzen auch mal vorbeischauen. 

Ansonsten gehts mir den Umständen entsprechend ganz gut. Ist halt auf Dauer etwas langweilig daheim. 
Die andern Leut im "Tossy 3" Thread (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=189844&page=4) haben Ihren Verband schon etwas eher abgenommen damit die Muskeln nicht so sehr abbauen. Ich werd das mal nächste Woche den Doc fragen nach dem Kontrollröntgen.

Wo ist den der neue Supertrail am Küchenholz?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Da wo s zur Wiese mit den Pferdchen runtergeht hat Jens nach ein paar Metern links einen Weg freigemacht, der zur Abfahrt unterhalb des Steilstücks führt. Ist recht horizontal, aber sehr stimmungsvoll.
Feldtest:
Ich denke so ab 15-16 Uhr geh ich da mal vorbei.


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2008)

joa denke ich werd gegen 1400 da sein


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. April 2008)

Bin den ganzen Tag da.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. April 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Würde jemand sonst noch mitwollen? /quote]
> 
> ...ja, würde ich...gebe euch da allerdings noch kurzfristig bescheid (private gründe ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2008)

ich muss das mal richtig stellen. die kolbenstange (oder wie dat ding heisst). wurde nicht beim einbau zerkrazt ...es war ne reine garantiesache. also denn ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (11. April 2008)

heho bin morgen um 11 an der pferderennbahn


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2008)

Hmmm.


----------



## matze81 (11. April 2008)

Will morgen auch mal wieder fahren. Wenn ich bis 11 munter bin fahr ich mit, sonst fahr ich gleich nach dem Mittag. Natürlich nur, wenn der angekündigte Dauerregen aufgehört hat


----------



## bikerx01 (12. April 2008)

ich guck sonntag mal an die radrennbahn


----------



## matze81 (12. April 2008)

Bin dann um 11 an der Pferderennbahn.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2008)

Auch.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. April 2008)

Ich auch.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. April 2008)

War schön heute.

Ausnahmsweise mal nur Wasser von unten.


----------



## dkc-live (12. April 2008)

geflickt bekommst deine bleischuertze wieder


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2008)

@dkc: *ERINNER!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (13. April 2008)

cool habs vergessen gehabt ^^

113


habt ihr eigendlich die rentner gesehen, haben auf der halde gehaekelt und der mann saß mit ner peilantenne da ^^


----------



## matze81 (13. April 2008)

So hier mal noch das Video von Samstag: guggst du hier

Den GPS-Track gibts im Blog.

gruß
matze


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2008)

Das sieht ja mal wieder so easy aus....

Die Antennenpeiler waren schon um 9 Uhr da. Wozu braucht man sowas? 

War mE ein sehr gelungener Feldtest diesmal (nicht nur weil ich von Cosmic Platescrews für die 5050 geschlaucht hab).


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. April 2008)

Danke! Schönes Video.

Feldtest war ganz nett. Muss jetzt nur mal den Schock verarbeiten, den mir das Slayer verpasst hat. So eine derbe Enttäuschung.

Dafür war das Zonenschein echt erste Sahne.

Leider gabs von Kona alles,nur nicht das Coilair mit dem neuen tollen Hinterbau :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (13. April 2008)

Tja - Yvonne fand das Slayer toll und das Spezi Mist - dkc fand das Spezi toll - die Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2008)

entweder hat der hobbyfunker abgehoert oder der hat markierte tiere angepeilt. oder der fuehlte sich in seiner stasi vergangenheit wohl

aber wir sind uns einig. dass das stinky viel zu unwendig ist als das man damit spass haben koennte


----------



## cx-fahrer (14. April 2008)

schreib das mal ins ddd forum.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. April 2008)

Das Stinky in LE zu testen, liefert aber wenig Aussagekräftiges.
Genauso wie dieses harmlose Hügelchen mit nem Stab oder Archi runterzurollern.
In heftigem Gelände bestimmt super Bügelmaschinen.

Da fehlte aber die geeignete Teststrecke.

Mich hätte allerdings eher das EquiLink (oder wie auch immer es heißt) interessiert. Mir ist schleierhaft, warum jeder andere Hersteller Enduros dabei hatte, nur Kona nicht. Fand ich echt schade.


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2008)

jojo ich weiss. nur war es echt traege. 

aber es war interessant zu sehen, dass viel federweg auch viel schlechte fahrtechnik gutmacht. also ich hab mir mit dem enduro und dem stinky unterm  hinter auch getraut ueber die huegelchen zu springen  und mir is nu auch klar warum m.r. so unglaublich schnell bergab ist. wer behauptet, dass ein fully nicht schneller macht luegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. April 2008)

Stimmt! Manches geht besser. Aber bei den Hügelchen brauchts Du auch keine Technik. Ist ja genug Platz. Sieht im richtigen Gelände schon anders aus.

Abgesehen davon haben das Enduro und das Stinky sowieso mehr Federweg als mein Prophet.

Du darfst das gerne mal ausprobieren, vorausgesetzt Du schraubst Dir mal richtige Pedalen dran 

Allerdings musst Du ihn dann auch bergauf treten. Aber das schaffst Du ja nich


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2008)

lol ich hab das stinky hochbekommen und war schneller als die hobbyfahrer aufm stumpi ^^ dazu sag ich mal nix.
aber das stinky kostet 5000 latten ... da kauf ich mir was schickeres als ein kona ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. April 2008)

War ja auch das Premium Modell mit allen Schikanen.

Was würdest Du denn kaufen? Doch nicht etwa das "Pseuduro" von Speci?

Ansonsen ging es ja auch nur kurz nach oben. Mach das mal so "alte-bobbahnmäßig"!


----------



## dkc-live (14. April 2008)

das speci hat mir gut gefallen. bloss die vorderradnabe hatte spiel zu geringer lenkeinschlag.

dann wohl eher ein lapierre 716 oder 516... mann konnte ja keins testen. oder halt ein moto. 

werd wahrscheinlich am sonntag mal rize fahren ^^


----------



## cx-fahrer (14. April 2008)

3000... 

Noch über 3 Monate bis Finale Ligure


----------



## bikerx01 (14. April 2008)

also mir gefiel das stinky nur vom RM stand war ich bissel entäuscht...hätten ruhig das neue flow oder eins der DH fullys mithaben können...aber das beste war für mich eh die abteilung mit den "alten" bikes....da kamen erinnerungen hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mismo (15. April 2008)

bikerx01 schrieb:


> aber das beste war für mich eh die abteilung mit den "alten" bikes


 

mir auch....alles andere kann man sich in jedem katalog angucken.


----------



## dkc-live (15. April 2008)

mismo schrieb:


> mir auch....alles andere kann man sich in jedem katalog angucken.



kannste dich im katalog auf draufsetzen


----------



## bikerx01 (15. April 2008)

also ich saß auf keinem bike....bin nur bissel rumgeschländert und hab mir ideen geholt


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. April 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> 3000...
> 
> Noch über 3 Monate bis Finale Ligure


 
wie geil ist das denn? ...sach mal, wieviel Tage Urlaub hast Du eigentlich?


----------



## cx-fahrer (15. April 2008)

365 Tage im Jahr. Muss nur leider manchmal auch im Urlaub arbeiten *ggg*. 
Ausserdem ist das *leider* nur auf der Anreise zum Ferienhaus bei Imperia...da muss ich dann bei den drei Mädels ganz lieb bittebitte sagen dass ich da mal biken darf.

Was ist denn nu mit Thale, kommst mit? Das Wetter soll ja ganz ok werden.

PS: Ich dächte am 25.5. Sonntag folgende Runde zu fahren, wenn Arnefrank und Yvonne Zeit haben: 3annen-Sandbrinkstrasse-3eckigerPfahl-Kaiserweg-Torfhaus-Magdeburgerweg-Wolfswarte-Oderteich-Achtermann(ggfs.)-Wurmberg-Schnarcherklippen-3annen. Wenns Wetter passt, versteht sich.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. April 2008)

Meine Mütze ist heute gekommen.

Bin also gerüstet.


----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2008)

ohja m.r. ein klassischer eingelenker


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. April 2008)

Hab' ich ja auch nie behauptet. Ein Eingelenker ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. April 2008)

Ist eigentlich schade, dass so alte Konstruktionen (Proflex, K2, Jamis) wieder hervorgekramt werden, nur weil Specialized und Ellsworth in U.S.A. das Patent auf das Horstlink haben. 
Nur was die Farbwahl angeht, ist die Zielgruppe ja mal wieder klar und denen würden ja eh V-Brakes reichen...

Start So früh um 7.45, ich denke es reicht wenn wir um 9.15 ca in Thale sind. Sollen wir mit Marcel_73 nach Tabarz das WE drauf? Bin am überlegen....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. April 2008)

V-Brakes an nem Rad mit 130mm FW. Verantwortungslos, würde ich sagen. Da sterben die Schwucken ja wie die Fliegen ;-)

Tabarz mit dem Heiligen Kreuzer? Warum nich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (17. April 2008)

mehrgelenker m.r.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. April 2008)

Es ist immernoch ein Eingelenker, wenn auch abgestützt.

Basta!!!!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. April 2008)

hier findet Ihr die Bilder der heutigen Exkursion nach Thale: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5394


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2008)

Danke!


----------



## dkc-live (20. April 2008)

gibs vids??

ich merk grad ich brauch was langhubiges ^^ aber so toll find ich das net ...

hab ein vid von nem mitstudenten gesehen ... der is mit nem 100 mm hardtail nen 3 meter drop gefahren .. sowas is mir unklar ... und mit dem gleichen bike hueft der von latte zu latte die nen meter auseinander liegen ... mir ist sowas schleierhaft


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> gibs vids??
> 
> ich merk grad ich brauch was langhubiges ^^ aber so toll find ich das net ...
> 
> hab ein vid von nem mitstudenten gesehen ... der is mit nem 100 mm hardtail nen 3 meter drop gefahren .. sowas is mir unklar ... und mit dem gleichen bike hueft der von latte zu latte die nen meter auseinander liegen ... mir ist sowas schleierhaft



Fahrtechnik, junger Mann, Fahrtechnik. 
Nein - mir würden glaub auch 200mm nicht reichen, ich fall da einfach aus der Luft wie ein nasser Sack. Aua.
Video macht Moe nx mal. Aber ees fuhren da einige mit Hardtails runter, auch mit kurzen Gabeln. Die Sprünge gehen dort ja meist ins Schräge.


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2008)

achja hab grad nochmal versucht, das harzvideo hochzuladen ...
das ist ein kampf der pixelkrieger ...


----------



## dkc-live (23. April 2008)

woohoo ich werd fett! mein flite ist gebrochen und das titangestell hat sich verbogen .... ohne sturz wohlgemerkt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. April 2008)

Stimmt! Mind. 2g zu viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. April 2008)

also bei dem schönen wetter werd ich morgen abend auf jeden fall ne runde drehen... 18h gaul-rennbahnbrücke scheibenholz... cx? m.r.?


----------



## cx-fahrer (23. April 2008)

Jo. Aber nicht so lang, sonst sehe ich wieder nix mit meiner tollen Hijinx.

Die Trails sind schon fast staubig!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. April 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> Jo. Aber nicht so lang, sonst sehe ich wieder nix mit meiner tollen Hijinx.
> 
> Die Trails sind schon fast staubig!


 
 ...keine panik, will ja keine 4 std. radeln...bis morgen abend dann und nen gruß von der transition monsterdog ;-)


----------



## Long John (24. April 2008)

War bestimmt schön in Tabarz. Gibt es noch mehr Fotos? 

Noch 2 Wochen Verband. Ein Ende ist in Sicht.


----------



## cx-fahrer (24. April 2008)

Thale. Tabarz ist dies WE und laut Marco nicht für uns Normalsterbliche fahrbar. 
Bilder kannst du bei den Berlinern (20.04. Adler Thale) kucken, da ist auch ein Video. Von Finale gibts auch ein schönes Video auf der liteville.de Seite! Damit es dir bei dem schönen Wetter daheim vorm Rechner nicht so langweilig wird...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sag Umzug war bei dir doch nur Samstag, oder?


----------



## Long John (24. April 2008)

oh danke, das Wetter scheint jetzt richtig gut zu werden. Umzug für die die helfen wollen Sa. 24.Mai. Ich hoffe das wir an dem Tag alles rüber bekommen. 
Werd natürlich schon vorarbeiten, aber ich weiß halt noch nicht wie weit ich komme. Wenn du noch zu hause, n Handwagen oder so was hast bring mit.
Gruß und Danke Andreas

Edith meinte gerade das die Critical Dirthttp://www.eingangradforum.de/thread.php?threadid=20599 bestimmt ne ziemlich coole Veranstaltung wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cx-fahrer (24. April 2008)

Na das wär doch genaudas richtige für dich wenn deine Schulter grad wieder so geht dich mal so richtig über den Double zu maulen!

Nene. Bin ich zu alt für. Hab auch garkein Fahrrad für sowas. Crosser .... pffft.


----------



## Long John (25. April 2008)

Wer sagt denn das man da über Doubles springen muss, und die Rede vom "ich muss da unbedingt mitfahren" ist auch nicht gewesen. 

Abgesehen davon sind eure Freeride "light" Aktionen nicht unbedingt ungefährlicher.

Ich denke aber das das betimmt n schöner Event wird. Ich find es eigentlich schön wenn in LE immer mal so n paar Sachen auf die Beine gestellt werden, gerade auch deswegen weil wir ja geographisch nicht optimal mit unserer Heldenstadt liegen.

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall angucken gehen.  

@MR: Wie fährt sich denn der Pumptrack bei euch auf dem Vereinsgelände?

Die Reise nach Finale mit den Liteville´rn sah mir aber nach ner Menge Spass aus. Auch hin will............


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. April 2008)

Bin den Pumptrack noch nicht gefahren. Als ich Zeit hatte, war das Wetter immer ziemlich bescheiden. Bei Matsch geht da nix.


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2008)

langsam lerne ich so die trails in freiberg kennen ... XD hab mich letzte woche 2 mal gelegt die dinger sind teilweise der hammer...
ahja nen geilen drop mit nem liteville hab ich auch gesehen. hammer was die dinger aushalten


----------



## cx-fahrer (30. April 2008)

Die Tage jemand radeln? Hab Italien erstmal geschoben, daher.

Sa oder So könnte ich mir auch Harz vorstellen, da könnte man sich ggfs. mit Schotti und Bikerslady verabreden.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. April 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> Sa oder So könnte ich mir auch Harz vorstellen


 
Sa. würde terminl. bei mir passen... wetter lt. vorhersage wohl auch ok?! wat anneres: longjohn und meinereiner werden morgen abend das ein oder andre kaltgetränk zu uns nehmen...wer mit will: PM


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. April 2008)

Morgen bin ich familientechnisch verplant. Am Freitag eventuell DH. Am Samstag ist lange Nacht des Sports in LE. Da hat ride-le nen' Stand in der Stadt. Harz ginge bei mir also höchstens Sonntag, vorausgestzt ich maule mich am Freitag nicht derbe. Also plant mich eher nicht ein.

Morgen Abend könnte ich vielleicht. Kannst ja mal ne PM schicken wann und wo.


----------



## LH_DJ (30. April 2008)

War am Sonntag im Harz, Wernigerode, um Brocken rum, auf Brocken rauf, Drei Annenhohne, Wernigerode, 67km, 1400hm, geiles Wetter, fast kein Schnee, kurze Klamotten, also einfach schön. Läßt sich bei mir nur zu selten einrichten. Seit heute besitze ich ein GPSMap 60cx. Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen im Umgang, falls ich mal Hilfe brauche? 

Bis später......
www.dorgas.de


----------



## cxfahrer (30. April 2008)

Also Harz muss jetzt nicht so, es ist Nebel 8 Grad angesagt. Kann man ja besprechen. 

@dietmar: mit so gps Kram kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber wenn man stuntzi´s fred so verfolgt, hat das ja in fernen Ländern wohl Vorteile. Berichte beizeiten mal deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## matze81 (1. Mai 2008)

@cx: ich wär auch mal wieder für eine tour zu haben. morgen bin ich schon verplant. freitag sieht aber gut aus, da hab ich frei. den rest des wochenendes kann ich noch nicht sagen, schreib einfach mal wann du fährst.

@LH_DJ: das gerät direkt hab ich noch nicht in den fingern gehabt, nutze aber ein anderes zum navigieren mit gps. wenn du fragen hast dann schreib mir einfach, viell. kann ich dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Mai 2008)

war heute in Thale bei trockener, richtig schön griffiger Piste und nur ner handvoll MTBer auf der Strecke )) Nur der el presidente hat sich heute nicht gelohnt - alles voller Wanderer!


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2008)

Ja das hatte ich bei dem Wetter auch für den Harz befürchtet. Hast du denn mal ein paar Sprünge gemeistert?

Ich bin nur ein wenig im Bereich Cospudi rumgeschwuckt mit Frau. Und ausgiebig faul in der Sonne gelegen. Aber bald will ich wieder Gas geben...


----------



## gerolf (4. Mai 2008)

cx-fahrer schrieb:


> Nene. Bin ich zu alt für. Hab auch garkein Fahrrad für sowas. Crosser .... pffft.



Ja Wilhelm, das geht schon. Am besten geeignet ist sicherlich ein geschaltetes Hardtail, aber warum denn gleich immer das beste nehmen...

Und dann mal noch die Einladung an alle:







Samstag gibt's die vierte Cyclera, Kopfsteinlaune satt auf dicken Reifen. Die Stammgäste kommen wieder, neue stoßen hinzu und auch diesmal gibt's ne spritzige Mischung aus Sprints und Cruiserei.

Am Sonntag dann Critical Dirt. Keine Sorge, die Strecke ist auch durchgängig mit Bodenkontakt zu bewältigen, es wird schnell und es wird so richtig spannend. Wie es aussieht bekommen wir ein internationales Teilnehmerfeld, der Kurs ist spannend gelegt und es lohnt sich auch, einfach zum Zuschauen vorbeizukommen.

Für beide Veranstaltungen gilt: Für Verpflegung wird gesorgt, für Musik sowieso.



Long John schrieb:


> Ich denke aber das das betimmt n schöner Event wird. Ich find es eigentlich schön wenn in LE immer mal so n paar Sachen auf die Beine gestellt werden...



Das dachten wir uns auch. 






Wer's verpaßt ist selbst schuld.

Bis dahin!

G.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal ein paar Sprünge gemeistert?


 ...ja, anderthalb sozusagen ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2008)

Beim Zielsprung nur die Hälfte geschafft???

Cyclera ist aber noch ganz lang hin. Ich kann ja mal mit dem Serotta üben, wenn bei mir alles wieder zusammengewachsen ist *lol*....


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Beim Zielsprung nur die Hälfte geschafft??


 ...ne, beim roadgap


----------



## dkc-live (4. Mai 2008)

mit dem fusion ? 

das enduro von stadler gefaellt mir  aber woher die 1600 nehmen ? ^^


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Mai 2008)

allen Ernstes: JA! ...das andre ist Dein Problem ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Harz:* - am SONNTAG 25ten will ich den MagdeburgerWeg fahren*

Und am *2.-5.10. ist BR08.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (6. Mai 2008)

Muss man sich für das Critical Dirt Rennen irgendwo vorher anmelden?


----------



## Long John (6. Mai 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Muss man sich für das Critical Dirt Rennen irgendwo vorher anmelden?



Sei einfach am besagten Termin *pünktlich !* da, dann wirst du dich sicher noch eintragen können, oder geh ins BDO und frag bei Gerolf mal nach, der wird dir mit Sicherheit nochmal genauers sagen können. 

@Moe: Warst du das 2. Mal alleine in Thale? Gibts Dias vom gesprungenen Roadgap? (war wohl n  Bender Drop) 

@CX : Bist du nochmal gestürzt oder warum machst du Pause?

Wir waren übrigens dann noch in der Schnitzelfabrik. Uns war hinterher ordentlich schlecht. Ich würd jetzt mal pauschal zum Brocken Rocken zusagen. Änderungen wie immer vorbehalten. Will aber eigentlich schon noch mal in Harz. Ich denke das müßte aber bis dahin machbar sein.

Momentan gibts bei mir noch ordenlich Zeitverzögerung weil die Krankenhaus Hoschi´s vergessen haben die Reha zu beantragen. 

Viel Spass heut abend bei der BDO Runde und Schönen Gruß an den Rest. Ist ja immo Kaiserwetter.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2008)

Ja Wetter war super aber es hat wieder mal gekracht, Yvonne hat fette Schürfwunden und ne kaputte Gabel und M.R. meint dass sein Vorderrad nich mehr zu zentrieren geht....aber sonst wars sehr schön. 

Ich laboriere noch an etwas knarzendem Kopf und schmerzendem Rippchen wegen Thale. Ist aber halb so wild. Keine Pause, nur so Rennen fahr ich nicht, da haut michs nur wieder hin. 

Anmelden musst du dich aber fürs BR08 in dem Link bei den Berlinern, gelle! Sonst ist das ganz schnell dicht!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Mai 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> @Moe: Warst du das 2. Mal alleine in Thale? Gibts Dias vom gesprungenen Roadgap?


 ...ja, war ich. nene, gottseidank nicht - meine einschlagspuren der etwas unsanften landung sieht man sicher immer noch; den sprung wage ich so schnell nicht wieder


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Mai 2008)

Leute ich glaub bei dem Wetter halte ich das nicht aus nur mit meiner 8-jahrigen Nichte über Pfingsten zu radeln, also wenn wer mal noch ne Tour vorhat...seid ihr denn alle weg?

Harz: 25., Sonntag, zur Not mit meinem Auto.


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2008)

heho pfinngsten hab ich nur samstag abend verplant. wenn ihr in den harz wollt sagt bescheid dann pack ich mein bike ein (oder wollt ihr wieder nach thale?)

bin irgendwie ganz scharf auf den harz  freiberg macht lust auf mehr 
ich bin auch ueberrascht was mit meinem bike geht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Mai 2008)

Harz wird bei mir nix, da der Prophet sicherlich erst nächste Woche wieder einsatzbereit ist. Oder ich nehm den SSp. Wäre ja auch mal was.

Ne längere Tour um LE wäre aber auch drin.

Werde heute Abend sicher auch noch ne Runde drehen. Hat sonst noch jemand Bock?


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2008)

harz oder nicht! bitte bis morgen 1400 bescheid sagen! danke!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. Mai 2008)

Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?


----------



## cx-fahrer (12. Mai 2008)

Sorry. bin jetzt genung geradelt ;.) mit Nichte 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/96726]
	
[/URL]

und Schwester alle Bärlauchtrails und zum Tagebau, heute sind ja nur bekloppte Sonntagsradler in Heerscharen unterwegs. Morgen wieder BDO. 

Wer noch die Steilabfahrt im Tagebau üben möchte - die Sheriffs haben da ihr Basiscamp aufgeschlagen - und das Wasser aus dem Störmthaler See läuft in einem breiten Bach rüber in das Sumpfloch, also kann man mit Schwung von oben in den Bach rauschen....


----------



## dkc-live (12. Mai 2008)

gibs zu wilhelm, sie hat dich gnadenlos versaegt auf den trails.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Mai 2008)

Ne mit dem Handgelenk im Gips war sie doch gehandicapt. Aber sonst ;.)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. Mai 2008)

nene, den cx versägt so schnell keine/r... wie der heute bei der bdo-runde einige male angegriffen hatte...tztztz cx was schmeisst du dir ins frühstück rein ;-) ...im übrigen schöne runde heute, waren dann noch im substanz als ausklang - sehr angenehm!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2008)

Lidlmüsli, danke.

Dass es die Substanz noch gibt...
Ich fahr jetzt nicht an den Gardasee, habs verschoben wg. Wetter. Können also am WE mal noch Runden drehen oder spontan ins Zittauer bei Regen oder so, wenn Bedarf besteht.


----------



## checkb (14. Mai 2008)

> ins Zittauer



Dann kann euch der DKC auch gleich zeigen wie er am Hochwald den Trail nach oben fährt.  Bei Bedarf gibt es für den Trail eine genaue Wegbeschreibung.





Viel Spass, checkb


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. Mai 2008)

Zittau wäre drin, sofern mein Forke kommen sollte.

Bin aber auch für ne Runde um LE zu begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2008)

zittau waer ich auch dabei  auch wenn mein rad nicht dafuer gemacht ist.

wie gesagt auf dem bild siehts easy aus


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2008)

Ok wenn M.R.s Gabel kommt können wir das ja mal angehen. 
@dkc: Müssten wir dich wo abholen oder kommst du separat von Freiberg? 
Eher Sa - das Wetter für So ist bescheiden angesagt.


----------



## dkc-live (14. Mai 2008)

dieses wochenende hmmm mal sehen. kostet 22 Euro fuer mich wenn ich mit dem zug fahre. ich lass es mir bis freitag durch den kopf gehen. diese woche sind ja ferien in leipzig und ich komme irgendwie nicht zum schlafen ^^

wenn dann wuerd ich mit dem zug kommen


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2008)

Also eher nicht oder was.


----------



## dkc-live (15. Mai 2008)

ich wuerde gerne. aber mich hindern seit gestern gesundheitlich probleme dran im sattel zu sitzen. muss morgen mal zum arzt ....

so ein scheiss grml ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

Dann nicht und das auch noch ohne dich. Zur Strafe musst du mit uns dann die Halde in Zschocher dreimal steil hoch, sagen wir morgen 11 Uhr oder so ab Rennbahn oder erholst du dich da von deinen nächtlichen WOW Sitzungen?


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2008)

was sind den wow sitzungen ?


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

World of Warcraft.
PS: hab mir jetzt mal ne Lyrik gegönnt (mit so nem grünen Fahrrad dran, mal sehen was die Formula The One so bringt...)


----------



## dkc-live (16. Mai 2008)

ich zocke kein wow ... und es gibt scheiss krankheiten die ueber nacht kommen ohne vorwarnung ... eine art der thrombose und dadurch kann ich nicht im sattelsitzen und es dauert einige tage bis es weg ist

ein fr8.0 nice ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. Mai 2008)

Na hoffentlich kommts dann auch bald.

Morgen 11 Rennbahn ginge.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

ok bis denn!


----------



## checkb (16. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> World of Warcraft.
> PS: hab mir jetzt mal ne Lyrik gegönnt (mit so nem grünen Fahrrad dran, mal sehen was die Formula The One so bringt...)



Glückwunsch zum Versender901.   

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Mai 2008)

*lol* der Preis war so heiss. 
Das muss ich dann bald mal einreiten, aber es kommt erst übernächste Woche.

Edit: als 901 wirds dann umgebaut wenn es den 901 Rahmen in passender Grösse und Preis für mich gibt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> (mit so nem grünen Fahrrad dran, mal sehen was die Formula The One so bringt...)


 ...haha, ich wusste es doch immer schon, dass du dir das ding holst...glückwunsch! *sehenwillsobaldesdaist*


----------



## andylante (19. Mai 2008)

Tach die Damen und Herren,

bin neu im Bereich MTB, hab ein Hardtail oder wie sich das schimpft, und suche dementsprechend noch ein wenig Anschluss.

Kenne selber leider sehr wenig bis garkeine Strecken und mit dem "Höhenmeterabreißen" hab ich es zur Zeit auch noch net.

Kurz gesagt, ist jemand Mittwoch späten Nachmittag bis Abend oder Freitag ganztag unterwegs, wo man sich anheften könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2008)

Dienstag BDO 18:00, beste Gelegenheit viele Trails kennenzulernen. 
Mittwoch kann ich nicht. Freitag weiss nicht.

@dkc, bist du jetzt eigentlich wieder gesund? Oder in Freiberg?


----------



## dkc-live (20. Mai 2008)

naja geht so is jetzt besser geworden, kann sitzen und radl. ich bin aber in freiberg bis 6.06.
ich bereite mich auf donnerstag vor. da muss ich jemanden aus annaberg versägen. (aufm ergometer ^^). 40 km 450 hm und 21 km schnitt find ich gut


----------



## andylante (21. Mai 2008)

Dienstag´s sieht es um die Zeit grundlegend schlecht aus .....werd dann hier ab und zu reinschauen und in der Zwischenzeit mehr im bekannten Forschen....


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. Mai 2008)

@andyhab dich leider überlesen... war vorher in der guten alten mimo unterwegs, das wäre sicher was zum anheften gewesen... nächstes mal dann...lies einfach mit + klink dich dann ein


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Mai 2008)

Kurze Frage: Plant diesen Samstag irgendjemand eine schöne Tour in der Nähe von Leipzig? Hab ein "Auto" und hätte die Möglichkeit zur Anreise.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2008)

Sonntag planen Leipziger eine schöne Tour in der Nähe von Wolfen, wenn dir das hilft (www.cyclecollege.de).


----------



## Long John (22. Mai 2008)

Son bin auch wieder on. Umzug ist seit letzten Sonntag Geschichte. Danke nochmal an Cx, für sehr kurzfristiges Aushelfen. Jetzt muss nur noch die alte gemalert werden, dann ist gut.

Schulter wird auch langsam, aber eben nur laaaaangsam. Wird wohl noch bis Juli dauern bis ich wieder halbwegs angstfrei fahren kann, aber hauptsache fahren. 

Als denn man sieht sich, ride on


----------



## dkc-live (22. Mai 2008)

psst cx ohne die klammer verlinken : http://www.cyclecollege.de/


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Mai 2008)

Also ist jetzt Sa nix mehr zu tun?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2008)

Du kannst ihm die alte Wohnung malern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Mai 2008)

M.R. ne, absolut nix... ausser Du bist Wohnung-Streichen-Fetischist ;-) ...also bleibt wohl nix andres übrig als zu biken!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Mai 2008)

Wär' ja auch kein Ding.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Mai 2008)

für Sa. muss ich passen... falls ich am So. mitkommen solllte, kriegt cx kurzfristig Bescheid, denke aber da wird nix draus


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Mai 2008)

Betr. Sonntag: Es konkretisiert sich!
Ich habe jetzt ausser mir vier, die *sicher* mitwollen, incl. Chauffeurin. Platz ist für *fünf*! Damit ist das Auto voll!

@M.R., Moe: Zur Not teilt man sich dann eben in zwei Autos und dividert den Gesamtsprit durch die Mitfahrer. Dann gehts auch zu sechst oder siebt (oder acht).


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2008)

Tendenz zu zwei Autos steigt...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Mai 2008)

Gabel ist noch nicht da, weil CRC das Paket falsch beschriftet hat. Liegt seit 19.5. bei GLS im Depot und wird mir nun am Montag zugestellt. Man muss echt alles selber machen.

Bin dann am So leider nicht dabei. Wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Spaß und hoffe, dass es das nächste Mal klappt.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2008)

dann viel spass euch ... ich hab muskeltkater in den beinen ...

von 3 minuten ergometer fahren (durchschnitt von 185 kurbelumdrehungen) mein höchste drehzahl lag bei 225 o0.

aber wir scheinen anaberg geschlagen zu haben


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Mai 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Gabel ist noch nicht da, weil CRC das Paket falsch beschriftet hat. Liegt seit 19.5. bei GLS im Depot und wird mir nun am Montag zugestellt. Man muss echt alles selber machen.
> 
> Bin dann am So leider nicht dabei. Wünsche allen Beteiligten viel Spaß und hoffe, dass es das nächste Mal klappt.



Schade.

Überlegs dir nochmal für So - sind eh zwei ungefederte Singlespeeder dabei, das wird gemütlich.
Na nächstes Wochenende muss ich ja dann eh meins einreiten, Thale oder so.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Mai 2008)

Aktueller Lagebericht zur Sperrung von Routen in Leipzig:

- ab Montag ist der stinkende Weg von Hans-Driesch-Strasse zum Elsterwehr bis Dezember gesperrt!
- eine Querung des Tagebau Störmthal/Espenhain ist an bekannter Stelle nicht mehr möglich, aber ein Lakejump von oben wird noch eine Weile möglich sein.

Könnten vielleicht mal ein-zweihundert Biker die Absetzer von dort queren damit das den Flow vom Hafen bekommt? Das Raufundrunter ist noch so weich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. Mai 2008)

31.5 mitn zug innen harz? ich würde so früh wie möglich mit dem zug von freiberg kommen und dann mit dem sachsentiket weiter?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2008)

Bilder von heute hier und hier

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/106081]
	
[/URL]


----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2008)

hää ihr wart heute im harz?  mist da hab ich was falsch verstanden... trotzdem samstag?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich fang' gleich an zu heulen...


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2008)

Heul doch - ne, hast eigentlich nicht viel verpasst. Gab da ein Missverständnis zwischen Toschi und mir, und die sind daher die Runde Magdeburger Weg-Wolfswarte schon Samstag gefahren und hatten das mit dem Bärenstieg noch nicht geklärt. War mir dann aber egal, aber so war es halt mal wieder eine Stop-and-Go Geschichte mit abschliessendem Uphill, als Tour eher suboptimal. Aber dafür reichlich Schlüsselstellen geübt.

Für Beerenstieg wars zu trocken, fand ich -  reines Runtergebratze. Steinerne Renne haben der mit dem Turner, Toschi, timtim und Arne "fast" gefahren. Also hat proper da noch nen Vorsprung. Fährt sich weiter unten dann aber sehr schön polterig, wenn man an den S4 Stellen vorbei ist.

Basti hat aber mit abgebrochener Sattelklemme und ungefedertem 29er klar die Show des Tages geliefert!

PS @ dkc ich hätt schon Lust, aber bevor ich zusage will ích das neue Bike erst haben und probegefahren sein.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bilder von heute


 aaah, lechz!!!! SEHR SCHÖN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2008)

aber lass das hemd trocken ...


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2008)

Ich hab heut nen grossen zerfetzten Pappkarton erhalten. Was da wohl drin sein mag...

Mehr richtig geile Bilder übrigens von martn im Eckerlochfred!


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2008)

ich glaub da steckt ein canyon drinne ... schicks lieber wieder zurück und warte auf den richtigen von liteville ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Mai 2008)

Hoffentlich ist alles ganz *daumendrück*

Ich muss jetzt auch erstmal zum Basteln gehen. Gabel ist gestern endlich gekommen.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2008)

jetzt lasst ihr mich ja 10 mal bergab stehen ihr mit euren langhubigen poserbikes


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Mai 2008)

So!

Bike ist endlich wieder einsatzbereit.

Gabel funktioniert und fühlt sich erstmal gut an. Bin gespannt, wie sie dann  im Gelände läuft.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2008)

was war denn mit der gabel?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Mai 2008)

TST Kartusche ist hin. Hatte nur noch 8cm Federweg.

Hab jetzt günstig ne Z1 bekommen können und werde die 55er wohl zu Cosmic schicken zwecks Reparatur.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Mai 2008)

omg ... wenn sich noch einer über die lefty aufregt ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Mai 2008)

Hab' mich doch nie aufgeregt, nur drüber lustig gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Mai 2008)

Grüß euch,
ich bin die Tage nach Leipzig gezogen und suche jetzt Leute für regelmäßiges Biken.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Mai 2008)

@frank: erste anlaufstelle ist dienstags um 18h (mit helm!) das bdo in der karlliebknechtstr....ansonsten hier mitlesen+mitfahren. @dkc: das is keine gabel (hat ja auch nur einen zinken!), sondern ein verbrechen muahahaha


----------



## FrankausHalle (27. Mai 2008)

Danke für den Tipp. Also wäre heute eine Gelegenheit gewesen?! Wieviele Leute treffen sich dort und wo und was wird gefahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Mai 2008)

Heute wieder so 25. Wenn dir das zuviel ist musst du auf Regen warten .
Gefahren wird durch Wald und Wiesen 50% auf Trails. Heute war Kulki dran. Bilder von den Runden auf www.cyclecollege.de !

PS. War alles drin im Karton und hat auch irgendwie zusammengepasst - aber diese Demon Naben mit Maxle wer sich sowas ausdenkt - braucht man ja drei Hände für. Hoffentlich hab ich nie einen Plattfuss hinten....


----------



## dkc-live (28. Mai 2008)

mr. bei mit hat die letzte reperatur 2 wochen gedauert und die war kostenlos  für ne völlig neue gabel 


@ cx wie fährt sich der bock?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Mai 2008)

morgen abend jemand zeit? 18h rennb. scheibenholz?


----------



## andylante (28. Mai 2008)

Mist, da hab ich ausgerechnet die einzigste Vorlesung um die Zeit.

Falls Freitag jemand Luft und Lust hat, immer raus damit.....


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

@ moe: 18:00 Rennbahn geht klar. Muss mich abregen - eine Kiste fabrikneuer Schrott 

Freitag nachmittag eine Versehrten-Lullerrunde (Lonjohn?), Termin steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2008)

wasn los cx? wie schauts mit samstag aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> wasn los cx? wie schauts mit samstag aus


Das Grüne hat ein aufgebogenes Ausfallende, da haben die bei der Post wohl mit dem Karton Weitwurf geübt. Bis das fährt dauerts bestimmt ne Woche, günstigenfalls. 
Hab daher son bischen die Lust verloren...


----------



## Long John (29. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ moe: 18:00 Rennbahn geht klar. Muss mich abregen - eine Kiste fabrikneuer Schrott
> 
> Freitag nachmittag eine Versehrten-Lullerrunde (Lonjohn?), Termin steht noch nicht fest.



Naja, vielleicht so 16 Uhr  beim fockeberg?...... oder auch später zum cossi und elsterstausee oder ähnliches, aber eben langsam und nicht so weit so ca. 30km


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2008)

ach komm jetzt stell dich nicht so an ^^ naja wenn du keinen bock hast kann man nix machen


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Wenn dann nur Sonntag. Samstag nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (29. Mai 2008)

von mir aus. kommt noch wer mit? wenn ich von freiberg losmache bin ich gegen 830 in leipzig und 1125 wären wir dann in wernigerode oder wo wir auch hinwollen. passt das zeitmäßig oder wär das zu spät?


----------



## Long John (29. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @ moe: 18:00 Rennbahn geht klar. Muss mich abregen - eine Kiste fabrikneuer Schrott
> 
> Freitag nachmittag eine Versehrten-Lullerrunde (Lonjohn?), Termin steht noch nicht fest.



Geht Ihr es Euch heute richtig, oder fahrt Ihr "normal"? Würde nämlich ggf. mitkommen wollen. Wie schauts aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Geht Ihr es Euch heute richtig, oder fahrt Ihr "normal"? Würde nämlich ggf. mitkommen wollen. Wie schauts aus?



Wir sind sehr pünktlich los. 
Leute, bitte rechtzeitig ansagen was wann wo. Freitag?
@dkc: zu zweit ist zuwenig, wir sollten wenigstens zu dritt sein. 8.30 ist zu spät. Martn war letztens auch um 7:30 da aus DD...prinzipiell würde ich mit.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Mai 2008)

Ich wäre Sonntag auch dabei.

Ne Lullerrunde am Fr ginge auch.


----------



## Long John (29. Mai 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wir sind sehr pünktlich los.
> Leute, bitte rechtzeitig ansagen was wann wo. Freitag?
> @dkc: zu zweit ist zuwenig, wir sollten wenigstens zu dritt sein. 8.30 ist zu spät. Martn war letztens auch um 7:30 da aus DD...prinzipiell würde ich mit.



Wieso das war ne Stunde vorher, das hat früher mal gereicht.  Bin kurz nach 6 an der Bahn gewesen. Aber na gut. Nicht so wild, war am Cossi - Zwenkau - Neue Harth.

Morgen mach ich gern auch noch ne Fahrt. 16 Uhr am Fockeberg oben, aber wie Ihr schon sagtet. Ne "Lullerrunde". NAch ca. 30 km geht mir die Kraft aus vorerst.
Bis morgen


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Mai 2008)

16 Uhr oben, da war ich ja schon Jahre nicht mehr, ok.


Sonntag könnte ich  mir Werni-Torfhaus-Wurmberg-Ilsenburg vorstellen. Also lang und schnell, im Vergleich zu Stop´nGo. Runterrauf ist auch irgendwo da unterwegs.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2008)

cx das ist mein erster zug ... anders geht es nicht. naja dann müssen wir wohl mal biken wenn ich wieder fest in leipzig bin


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Mai 2008)

Bei mir wird es heute doch nix.


----------



## dkc-live (30. Mai 2008)

so vermutlich gehts 7.40 in leipzig los und spätestens 21 uhr zurück ... wer will mit am sonntag


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Mai 2008)

Geht von mir aus klar, siehe PM.


----------



## Long John (30. Mai 2008)

War lustig heut im Tagebau, ich wünschte ich könnts schon wieder richtig krachen lassen, dann wär ich am So. mit am Start. Aber gut Ding will Weile haben.

Nach der 3. Beam - Cola ist so´n Sommertag auf´n Balkon in ner neuen Hütte echt was sehr sehr angenehmes. Ich wünsch euch viel Spass am Sonntag.
ride on und bla


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Juni 2008)

so ihr feinen herr'n... erwarte in froher absicht den bericht des heutigen harz-ausrittes... themawexel: wie schauts MITTwoch abend ab 18h aus mit nem Ritt ins Grüne (...bin morgen + am BDO-Di. weg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. Juni 2008)

50km  1400hm 7h so graaade eben den HEX erwischt.
Treppenstieg rauf - Pfarrstieg - Sandbrinkstrasse- Wurmberg über Ulmer Weg - Hexentreppe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - Wurmbergstieg - Brockenstrasse - Höllenstieg - Ottofelsen - Steinerne Renne (nicht fahrbar, extrem rutschig wieder). Fast keine Pausen und Pannen, bergauf z.T: Anschlag.

War ne abwechslungsreiche Tour und dass wir noch den HEX erwischt haben war echt Glück. M.R: war aber ganz grün im Gesicht  ...

Achso: Mittwoch könnte gehen.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2008)

meine 317 hat ganzschoene delle 
und ich hab den anschlagschutz der lefty verloren. jetzt quetscht es die bremsleitung


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Juni 2008)

So, bin endlich sauber und gesättigt.

War ne tolle Runde, aber eben echt anstrengend für das erste mal im Jahr. Das Wetter hat die Sache ja auch nicht grad einfacher gemacht.

Der Sprint zum HEX war aber wirklich das Allerletzte, was noch rauszuquetschen war.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2008)

achja der schlauch ist dicht. 6 flicken nebeneinander ^^


----------



## mismo (5. Juni 2008)

hi, 

kennt ihr ein paar schöne rauf-runter strecken im harz die ihr mal aufschreiben könnt? ich kenn mich in der gegend nicht so aus. 
ein paar freunde und ich waren letzten samstag aufm brocken. aber irgendwann ist der anstieg von der eckertalsperre aus auch zum kotzen.

so in diesem schema, leider sagen mir die wegpunkte rein gar nix.


cxfahrer schrieb:


> Treppenstieg rauf - Pfarrstieg - Sandbrinkstrasse- Wurmberg über Ulmer Weg - Hexentreppe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wollte auch mal bei der BDO dienstags runde mitdemmeln, aber bin mir nich so sicher ob ich das mit meiner raucherlunge schaffe. 

mfg alex


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2008)

@mismo: 

1. Karte kaufen "der Hochharz" oder "Harzer Hexenstieg" > Reisefibel
2. div. Freds im Harzforum
3. BDO geht auch für Raucher, je schöner das Wetter, desto mehr Leute desto langsamer. 

Fährt heute noch wer?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Juni 2008)

Ich nich.

Aber morgen kommt hoffentlich der neue Sattel. Dann dreh ich mal ne Runde.


Bike einsatzbereit?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2008)

Gestern sollte es heute losgeschickt werden. Ob es übermorgen dann gestern da war?
Wenn, dann mit Yvonne um die Wette rasen in Thale. Weia die hat mit mir geschimpft am Montag "nu mach nich rum FAHR schon!" und sich wieder selber gehörig gemault...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. Juni 2008)

Is nich wahr 

Ich frag mal, ob noch Platz ist für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checkb (5. Juni 2008)

> ber irgendwann ist der anstieg von der eckertalsperre aus auch zum kotzen



Man nennt das Teil auch PANORAMATRAIL.  

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2008)

Spam hier nich rum checker. Was steht denn bei euch als nächstes an?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juni 2008)

Heut jemand Lust?

So gegen 18 Uhr?


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juni 2008)

Hab grad die Lust verloren nach Telefonat mit Canyon. Frag mich morgen nachmittag nochmal.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juni 2008)

Solche Pappnasen!


----------



## checkb (6. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Spam hier nich rum checker. Was steht denn bei euch als nächstes an?



Lust auf Zittau am Dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juni 2008)

Dienstag? Warum nicht. Vielleicht ist ja dann das Sch***canyon fahrbereit. Da könnt ich s dann mal so richtig den Hang runtertreten damit die Lyrik gleich mal einen Service braucht. Denk ich mal drüber nach.

Heut war kein Ersatzteil in der Post.


----------



## timtim (9. Juni 2008)

komm will ,zur not geht auch das alte .


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juni 2008)

Ich würde mich ja als Mitfahrer anbieten.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

@tim²:  ich heiss nicht so. Und ausserdem sind im Forum nur Nicks erlaubt!

@ M.R.: Ich bleib da noch ein paar Tage, da kommst du dann nicht zurück.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juni 2008)

Naja, dann wird das nix.


----------



## andylante (9. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit,

kurze Frage, kennt jemand noch einen oder mehr Einstiegspunkt(e) und evtl. die Markierung für Radwander-/Wanderwege, wie jener der von der Brandenburger Brücke raus nach Taucha/Pönitz führt? 

ciao andy


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

andylante schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> kurze Frage, kennt jemand noch einen oder mehr Einstiegspunkt(e) und evtl. die Markierung für Radwander-/Wanderwege, wie jener der von der Brandenburger Brücke raus nach Taucha/Pönitz führt?
> 
> ciao andy



Hä?

Was genau ist deine Frage?

PS: geiles Bike wenns fährt  geht besser den Berg rauf wie das alte..und runter erst...


----------



## timste2701 (9. Juni 2008)

andylante schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> kurze Frage, kennt jemand noch einen oder mehr Einstiegspunkt(e) und evtl. die Markierung für Radwander-/Wanderwege, wie jener der von der Brandenburger Brücke raus nach Taucha/Pönitz führt?
> 
> ciao andy




meine strecke sozusagen 

genaue beschreibung schicke ich dir mal morgen heute ist es ein weng spät

gruss


----------



## andylante (9. Juni 2008)

Gibt es noch andere Wanderwege die ähnlich dem sind wie der Weg der nach Taucha führt? 

Falls ja, könntet ihr mit einen "Startpunkt" nennen und die Markierung von dem Weg....der Rest geht von allein.

Wanderkarte habe ich für Leipzig keine gefunden....

thx and ciao andy


----------



## timste2701 (9. Juni 2008)

andylante schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere Wanderwege die ähnlich dem sind wie der Weg der nach Taucha führt?
> 
> Falls ja, könntet ihr mit einen "Startpunkt" nennen und die Markierung von dem Weg....der Rest geht von allein.
> 
> ...




ahem,

du bist hier im MTB-Forum und nicht im Wanderwegforum 
spass beiseite

startpunkt: brandenburger brücke
ende: pönitz

der rest kommt morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (9. Juni 2008)

oh ,tut mir leid und wird nicht wieder vorkommen 
herr cx-fahrer
gruß timtim


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juni 2008)

de nada. 

Man sieht sich! 

@ andylante: eine gute Hilfe ist der Stadtplan. Auch diese Grüner RIng dingsda Karte. Wenn man mal drauf achtet, tauchen die grünen Schilder immer wieder mal wo auf (äusserer RIng, innerer Ring). 

Ich habe mal vor Zeiten eine Runde im Tourguide eingestellt.

So jetzt heia morgen grünen Trecker einreiten  !


----------



## andylante (10. Juni 2008)

timste2701 schrieb:


> ahem,
> 
> du bist hier im MTB-Forum und nicht im Wanderwegforum
> spass beiseite
> ...


Danke, aber die Strecke kenne ich schon.....


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

Heut jemand radeln? Oder alle in Willingen oder Biesenrode?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. Juni 2008)

Ich bin da.

Wollte eigentlich mal Richtung Hafen. Bissl Rumhoppsen und so.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

Ja ok. Meinen Tennisarm quälen. Wann denn?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. Juni 2008)

13.30 Rennbahn?


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Juni 2008)

ok


----------



## morph027 (18. Juni 2008)

Klasse, nun  hats mich auch erwischt   

Mein Bike wurde geklaut...ich kann's noch gar nicht in Worte fassen *arghhhhhhh*

Wer demnächst mal das verlinkte Rad sieht, dem sei Gewalt gestattet, anschließend Erfolg melden.

Bild | Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2008)

Morgen jemand, früher nachmittag oder vormittag, rumlullern?

Samstag Harz wollte niemand bei dem Regen machen, Thale auch nicht, ist bei Regen ja auch blöd.
Vielleicht mal nächste Woche, kann man ja Sonntag bereden (ich bin sicher so ab 10 Uhr dort, aber sicher auch nicht länger als 2-3h).

Weiss irgendwer was aus den beiden Verletzten vom Dienstag geworden ist?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Juni 2008)

Scheiß Wetter!

Thale bei Regen ist aber bestimmt schön pampig ;-)

Ich würde morgen ne Runde drehen. So 14.00?


Am Dienstag hats schon wieder geknallt?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Juni 2008)

ihr sollt arbeiten, nicht dauernd radeln ;-) ...ohja, und diesmal richtig richtig heftig mit allem was da leider dazugehört, details erspare ich mir aber hier im forum


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juni 2008)

Hi, wollt mal kurz nachfragen, wen man Sonntag evtl. beim Critical Dirt sieht?


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juni 2008)

mich kannste sicherlich sehen. ich habe ein ungefähr 20 kilo schweres grün schwarzes kettler herrenrad. fahre aber nicht mit


----------



## EvilEvo (19. Juni 2008)

Naja wenn jemand mein Bike entdecken sollte kann er ja mal guten Tag sagen, ist ja recht auffällig mein Diamondback, rot/champagner-Farben, oder hellblauen Caddy suchen^^. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Juni 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter!
> 
> Thale bei Regen ist aber bestimmt schön pampig ;-)
> 
> ...



14:00 Fockeberg ok?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Juni 2008)

Jo!


----------



## dkc-live (20. Juni 2008)

EvilEvo schrieb:


> Naja wenn jemand mein Bike entdecken sollte kann er ja mal guten Tag sagen, ist ja recht auffällig mein Diamondback, rot/champagner-Farben, oder hellblauen Caddy suchen^^. Ich freu mich drauf.



wo willst du da parken


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Juni 2008)

Naja wo man´s Auto hinstellen soll, stand ja eindeutig in der Beschreibung im Eingangradforum iwie 300m von der Strecke weg, ist ja möglich, dass auf dem Parkplatz ganz zufällig auch noch andere Leute stehn oder?


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2008)

ichhab ja lange zeit in der gegend gearbeitet.weiss jetzt nicht wo parkplatz sein soll ^^ vllt wurde ja mittlerweile was aufgeschuettet.


----------



## Long John (21. Juni 2008)

Muss morgen früh arbeiten. Wie lange weiß ich noch nicht genau. Ich wollte allerdings morgen schon mal zum Hafen zum Glotzen. Wäre schön wenn man sich dann da so sieht zum quatschen und vielleicht auf das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk.

Was genau ist denn Dienstag passiert, wieder die CC-Racer???

Ansonsten, bis die Tage es wird allmählich besser. Und interessiert hier zwar kein, aber wir sind wieder aufgestiegen o´le.


----------



## dkc-live (21. Juni 2008)

klar andreas ich denke ich werde ab 10 da sein. ( wenns heut nicht zu spaet wird)


----------



## flaxmo (22. Juni 2008)

wenn mein noxbabe fertig aufgebaut ist, würde ich mich gerne mal zum biken mit anschließen. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Eine schöne Tour oder springt ihr durch den Wald?


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2008)

Man war das klasse beim, Critical Dirt, echt spaßige Strecke und coole Leute, habs leider nicht ganz ins Finale geschafft, hätts aber wahrscheinlich eh nicht überstanden, hoffe, ihr macht bald mal wieder sowas.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

Hast dich doch gut geschlagen - boah die Hitze bin ich froh dass ich nicht gefahren bin ;.)... das Finale war ja mal wieder eine klare Ansage von Arne. 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/124965]
	
[/URL]

Aber Respekt allen die gefahren sind, mit ja zT unglaublichen Fahrrädern. Und nun kennt man mal wieder ein paar Gesichter mehr zu den Forennicks!

@evo: Wenn dir so Spassrennen liegen musst du mal nach DD zu den Rennen der www.erste-mai-brigade.de !

@flaxmo: ganz normal mtb , durch den Hafen, die Mimo oder Tagebau Störmthal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (22. Juni 2008)

würde mich auch gerne mal anschließen, wann fahrt ihr das nächste mal?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

Erstmal Di BDO 18:00 . Sonst je nachdem wer die erste Ansage macht ;.)!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Juni 2008)

...bin wieder in LE gelandet... wie war's denn im Hafen? cx, Du warst wohl auch noch im Harz rollen?!


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2008)

habs noch bis halb 4 nach mölkau geschafft  15 km in 30 minuten... durch die stadt ^^


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast dich doch gut geschlagen



Ja mein ich auch, ich habs ins Ziel geschafft, 20:05 min hab ich für 4 Runden gebraucht, mein Kumpel war ´ne ganze Ecke langsamer und der kannte den Kurs  . Ich werde mal versuchen bei solchen "Amateur-Rennen" öfter teil zu nehmen, hab nur immer diese Anreiseprobleme, aber das krieg ich schon irgendwie mal auf die Reihe.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2008)

Harz war geil! 

Endlich mal wieder richtige Trails und nicht Rummgelulle in LE.

Hab nur tierisch viele juckende rote Punkte von diesen besch.. kleinen Fliegen an den Waden und Schienbeinen. Außerdem ein geschwollenes rechtes Handgelenk als Souvenir vom Magdeburger Weg.

War aber super!

Und dkc, wo bleibts Bike?


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

@dkc: da war deine Oma aber sicher happy. 

@moe: Harz war mal wieder sch...öön anstrengend. Paar neue Wege probiert (Magdeburger Weg, Flutgraben, Stieglitzeck 14c und Wolfswarte) wobei ich den Magdeburger Weg zwar landschaftlich sehr schön aber aufgrund teilweise flach/leicht bergauf etwas nervig fand. irgendwie braucht man Schwung über dies Gerumpel. Stieglitzeck ist geil, leider weit ab von allem. 
Wolfswarte ist sehr lustig, torfiger Schlamm mit Steinbrocken und Wurzeln immer geradeaus runter. 
Wurmbergstieg sind wir diesmal komplett runter, sehr fein, nicht schwer und an den Schnarcherklippen sind wir links den Mäuseklippentrail runter, auch sehr hübsch und einfach und schnell zu fahren. 
Tork war genau richtig für sowas, einfach runter krachen Anschlag (Reifen am Sitzrohr).
1600hm 60km ca.


Guckt hier keiner Fussball oder ist grad Pause?


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juni 2008)

joa mx rahmen hab ich letzte woche abgegeben. am freitag gibs bafoeg und da werden die neuen teile bestellt. ich denke bis ende nächster woche ist es fertig


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Juni 2008)

Mx Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Guckt hier keiner Fussball oder ist grad Pause?



Ich hab 10min geguckt, glaub mir, das reicht, ist wirklich nicht sehenswert. Hab mir grad mal Bilder von heute angeguckt, sehr schön.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Juni 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> joa mx rahmen hab ich letzte woche abgegeben. am freitag gibs bafoeg und da werden die neuen teile bestellt. ich denke bis ende nächster woche ist es fertig



Ich will auch Bafög!

Im Eingangradforum.de gibts auch schon die ersten Bilder.


----------



## EvilEvo (22. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Im Eingangradforum.de gibts auch schon die ersten Bilder.



Ja! Ich bin 2 mal dabei und mein Bike sogar 3 mal


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2008)

So nun hats mich auch erwischt hat mir doch son Depp meinen Singlespeeder geklaut...


Er hatte aber verdammt kurze Beine  paar hundert Meter weiter versuchte er verzweifelt mit den Füssen auf die Pedale zu kommen, da habe ich ihn mal kurz vom Rad geholt. Leider wollte er zur Polizeiwache nicht mitkommen .

Tja wenn ihr also einen Fusselhippie mit zu kurzen Beinen und langen blonden Dreadlocks und Knubbelnase seht, gleich aufs Maul bevor er´s wieder versucht. Oder gebt ihm ein Kinderfahrrad.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Juni 2008)

Mieses Gesindel!


----------



## chri55 (23. Juni 2008)

Hand ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (23. Juni 2008)

Hand ab wäre für so einen viel zu milde ....

Dreadlocks ab !

Di BDO hab ich keine Zeit.  Factory will nach Zittau am 6.7. - mal drüber nachdenken?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Juni 2008)

Wäre dabei!


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So nun hats mich auch erwischt hat mir doch son Depp meinen Singlespeeder geklaut...
> 
> 
> Er hatte aber verdammt kurze Beine  paar hundert Meter weiter versuchte er verzweifelt mit den Füssen auf die Pedale zu kommen, da habe ich ihn mal kurz vom Rad geholt. Leider wollte er zur Polizeiwache nicht mitkommen .
> ...



^^ lass das nicht den marco hören ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. Juni 2008)

Der hat doch keine mehr.


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2008)

echt.naja hab den lange nicht gesehen ^^


----------



## timste2701 (23. Juni 2008)

bin nicht up to date

hast du ein foto???
eine grobe beschreibung???

gruss



cxfahrer schrieb:


> So nun hats mich auch erwischt hat mir doch son Depp meinen Singlespeeder geklaut...
> 
> 
> Er hatte aber verdammt kurze Beine  paar hundert Meter weiter versuchte er verzweifelt mit den Füssen auf die Pedale zu kommen, da habe ich ihn mal kurz vom Rad geholt. Leider wollte er zur Polizeiwache nicht mitkommen .
> ...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. Juni 2008)

@cx: hast ihm wenigstens noch gepflegt eine auffe omme geben können?! ...manmanman - a***hlöcher gibt's! @dkc: erst informieren, dann posten ;-)


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juni 2008)

jaja moe 

zu befehl!


----------



## Long John (25. Juni 2008)

Mahlzeit, wollte nur sagen Moe du hattest Recht.

1. Werner Beinhart
2. Das muss kesseln
3. Vooles Rohr
4. Gekotzt wird später

In diesem Sinne für "Heute ein König",

Will jmd am WE irgendwohin zum Radeln (Grimma, Harz, Dresden, Freiberg) Würde gerne mitkommen wenn jmd. unterwegs ist)

als denn Schland ole ole


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2008)

Longjohn, etwas konkreter bitte.

Kannst du denn überhaupt schon wirklich bergab radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2008)

gebt mir nen rahmen mit 40.2 mm steuerrohr und ich komm mit


----------



## Long John (26. Juni 2008)

Na ja bergab geht schon wieder, aber smooth eben. Auch längere Strecken würd ich mir schon wieder zutrauen so 50 -60 km, aber eben ohne Zeitdruck. 

War ja nur ne Frage ob any where irgendwohin fährt und noch n Platz frei hat. Ne Zeit lang ist es ja so gewesen, dass Ihr bald jedes WE irgendwohin unterwegs ward. (Oder kam mir das nur so vor)

Dresden wäre halt cool auch Grimma, jedoch hab ich halt keine Lust auf Wege welche nur mit 150 mm Federweg + fahrbar werden.

Sollte sich niemand finden werd ich entweder mal mit den Zug; am besten wäre Samstag; an einen dieser Orte düsen oder mir mal den Pumptrack bei ride-le angucken gehen.

CX; hast du nicht zufälligerweise Lust bei Martn oder Arne mal nachzufragen wegen ner geführten Runde um Grimma oder Dresden oder meinetwegen auch Jena, oder ist Dir das zu schwul. So von wegen sinnloses CC-Geschwuppe. Sonst noch wer Bock?

@DKC: Besorg dir n Fahrrad, es ist Sommer.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2008)

is aufm weg long john 

hab mir aber erstmal ne freundin gesucht  ich hoffe das bike wird bald fertig.ich hasse joggen... bin morgen nachmittag am cossi joggen und schwimmen um die form zu halten.


----------



## morph027 (26. Juni 2008)

Na Klasse, und ich muss bangen, ob die doofe Hausrat zahlt und hÃ¤ng hier auf nem Frankensteinbike aus ner 200â¬-ebay Gurke und paar Rest Deore und LX Parts rum


----------



## cx-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

@longjohn: du fragst genau das nach, was Jens am 5./6.7. und 27.7. anbietet - Dresdner Heide und Grimma mit Arne.

Martn meldet sich sicher wenn der jerk_chicken mal die Dresdner Trails gezeigt bekommen will.  Wenn sich da was tut würde ich da auch mal hin. Aber nur so in der Dresdner Heide rumschwucken...hmm. Mit ein paar mehr Leuten und nem Kaltgetränk danach fände ichs stimmiger. 
Hast du mal bei der  erste-mai-brigade geschaut? Bahnrennen und so find ich ja doof, aber vielleicht machen die ja nochmal so ein lustiges Rennen wie letztes Jahr.

Zuwenig Federweg gilt übrignens als Ausrede nicht, Jörg seine Psylo hat nur noch 6cm *lol* und er ist im Harz alles mit Gewalt runtergebrochen (aber sein neues Radl kommt ja bald..Express..).

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder ein bischen trainieren, also vielleicht Samstag mal so 100 km Planitz und Steinbrüche oder so?


----------



## dkc-live (26. Juni 2008)

cx ich fands letztes mal zu krass ... wenn ichmir so die beulen in der felge hinten anschaue ... achja ich hab es nicht geschafft die dellen mit der zange rauszubiegen....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Juni 2008)

Ein Banshee ist ja auch keine Schwuckenmöhre ;-)


----------



## cx-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

Das neue wird nicht grün, sondern schwarz. Damit mans nicht verwechselt..;.)

@dkc: musst dir halt auch d321 draufmachen, dann hält das.







Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder nach Thale, aber das wird da bestimmt voll am WE,oder?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. Juni 2008)

Am WE ist IXS Cup in Thale.


Die Felge heißt jetzt aber EN321, EN 521 ist etwas leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cx-fahrer (26. Juni 2008)

Na dann is blöd, zugucken und rumstehen ist nicht meins. Dann was anderes machen.


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2008)

ach die breite sagt doch nix ueber die stabilitaet der felgenhoerner aus. das laufrad ist mir mehr als steif genug. wenn dann kommt sowiso dt 5.1 oder vllt sogar 4.2 drauf.


----------



## martn (27. Juni 2008)

andreas und wilhelm: ich würd morgen gerne ne runde drehen. entweder borsberg/hohe brücken oder richtung tharandter wald. beides nette touren, freilich nich so heftig, wie im harz, aber für hiesige verhältnisse geil. jeweils so um die 60-70km.
jerk chicken habich auch angeschrieben, ma schauen, ob er shcon zeit für sowas hat.
wenn ihr beiden bock habt und wisst, wie ihr herkommen könntet, schreibt doch mal noch basti und gerolf an, ob die nich mitwollen. ich hab jetz keine zeit mehr, weil ich zum unisport losmuss... heute abend bin ich wieder online.

skøl!


----------



## konameester (27. Juni 2008)

@ cx-fahrer: irgendwie kann ick Dir keine PN schicken! Ist aber auch Wurst
Ick bin nächstes WE (vom 4.7.-6.7.) in Apolda und wollte am Samstag ne Tour drehen!
Hast Du ne Empfehlung oder nen local am Start?? Vlt. haste ja ooch selber nüscht vor.
Also Sa. ab mittag und wahrscheinlich drehe ick Freitag abend ne Lullerrunde. Diese wird aber kurz sein, da danach der Sportlerball bzw. der Alkohol lockt
Dank Dir schon mal im voraus!

@ all: wenn sonst jemand nen Tip oder Bock hat, bitte melden! Die Tour sollte eher traillastig und techn. anspruchsvoll sein!


Danke vom konameester


----------



## Long John (27. Juni 2008)

Ganz schön was los hier. Also Arne würde so am zeitigen Samstag Vormittag losfahren, so rund um Grimma irgendwie mit Strasse, Forstweg, Trails und so und auch nicht so schnell weil der hat irgendie am Sonntag n Rennen.

Martn hat Zeit, wie sicher schon gelesen, bestimmt auch ne schöne Tour.

Mir gehts hier ja nicht zum vorher abgrasen der Jens touren sondern einfach um mal wieder rauszukommen. Steinbrüche hab ich keíne Mauge. Am ehesten würde mich die Sache in Dreden reizen.
Noch jmd. Lust?

Ich schreib mal Basti und Gerolf im Eingang an. Arne müsste ich dann noch absagen. Was die Erste Mai Brigade immo grad treibt müsste bestimmt Martn oder Arne ganz gut wissen. 

Zug nach DD fährt immer 6.58 jede Stunde RE.

@Konameester: Apolda ist doch bei Jena da empfieht sich doch die Horizontrale oder wie die heißt.

bis später


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Hmmm...also *DD *mit Martn bleib ich mal dran, kann man kurzfristig heut abend entscheiden, wenn man den Zug nimmt (was sich anbietet). Sonntag wäre evtl. besser, muss ich Yvonne aber fragen, die hat ja nen Bus. 
Edit: Sonntag ist Rennen in DD.

Zum Weiteren: konameesters *Apolda*runde am 5.7. oder 6.7. fände ich genial - nur der einzige Auskenner hier ist der Martn. Hallo? Sonst muss man halt nach Karte fahren. Hin kann man bis zu drei in meinem Auto wenn man nix schmutzig macht .

Am 13.7. könnte man mal wieder in den *Harz *(Ilsentrails o.Ä.) Sonntag deswegen weil Yvonne auch mal wieder mitwollte AFAIK.

Am 19./20.7 könnte man/frau nach *Zittau *zwei Tage Trails suchen und alles runterbrechen was man so findet, dazu bräuchten die Herren Teilnehmer aber ein Zelt (hab keins). Der Camping dort ist gut, mit Badesee. 

Danach bin ich in Meran usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (27. Juni 2008)

hm, okay ich wär dabei, Apolda geht auch. Ja wann denn nun morgen oder doch besser Sonntag. Ich blick hier nicht mehr durch.

Also egal ich würde mitkommen, wenns nicht zu heavy wird.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Das Rennen am Sonntag ist sicher lustig, aber das strengt so an (da musst du dann rauf fahren, ich fahr dann runter *ggg*). Ausserdem wollte Martn ja morgen fahren - da muss er sich erstmal melden. 
WENN wir morgen fahren, dann reicht es m.E. aus, wenn wir um ca. 10 uhr hier den Zug nehmen, dann kann man so um 12 Uhr starten und die 60km sollte man dann ja bis um 18 Uhr geschafft haben, genau richtig für ein Bierchen und dann so um 20-21 uhr Heim. 
Also ich schau dann zur Not morgen früh hier nochmal rein und dann sehn wir weiter.


----------



## sal.paradise (27. Juni 2008)

Sorry Andreas, Martn,Wilhelm ich hab morgen nachmittag was anderes vor. Nicht so bikelastig aber auch mit Nervenkitzel irgendwie  und am Sonntag vielleicht auch, dann aber sowas. Das wird lustig

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkzRHocx6s0

Euch viel Spass.

b.asti


----------



## Long John (27. Juni 2008)

ja klingt gut, also ggf. 9.58 den zug. bis denne


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Morgen passt bei mir nich.

Sonntag wäre ok, wenn wir vor dem Finale (olè) zurück sind. Bei nem Rennen bin ich mit meiner Möhre ohnehin chancenlos. Spaß machts aber bestimmt trotzdem.

Harz am 13.7. wäre auch super.

WE in Zittau ginge auch. Hab ein Zelt für 2 max. 3 Personen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Ok!

könnte morgen doch klappen.

Muss dann nur zeitig raus einkaufen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Also Sonntag wär mir auch lieber - und so wie ich das sehe sind wir da lang vor 20:45 zurück (ist doch dann das mit Rundem und dem Eckigen?).
M.R., da musst du dann Yvonne fragen ob sie für dich rauffährt ...(keine Ahnung wie die Regeln für dies Rennen sind, wie da die Teams sein müssen usw.).
Wenn Martn die Amis und Holländer noch auftreibt ist aber Samstag auch ok. Schaun wir mal. Ist auch ok.

@pooka: du haust aber nicht einfach so ohne Worte dann für immer ins Ausland ab, gelle?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Was fürn Team? Hoch, runter? Gib mal link! Bitte ;-)

Ok, habs gefunden.


----------



## sal.paradise (27. Juni 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Also Sonntag wär mir auch lieber - und so wie ich das sehe sind wir da lang vor 20:45 zurück (ist doch dann das mit Rundem und dem Eckigen?).
> M.R., da musst du dann Yvonne fragen ob sie für dich rauffährt ...(keine Ahnung wie die Regeln für dies Rennen sind, wie da die Teams sein müssen usw.).
> 
> Wenn Martn die Amis und Holländer noch auftreibt ist aber Samstag auch ok. Schaun wir mal. Ist auch ok.
> ...



Nein, Wilhelm, so klammheimlich nicht. Noch nen Monat.

Moment. Sonntag? Amis? Holländer? 
Martn, is der Ami denn schon da? Ich dachte, der kommt erst noch? Na sonntag wäre schon schön, und da überlegen G-what und Nikita und ich auch gerade. Aber statt Jena zu dritt oder DWS für mich geht doch auch DD mit euch. Eigentlich gern. Ich überleg neu, wennSonntag bleibt.

b.asti


----------



## martn (27. Juni 2008)

soweit ich das rauslesen konnte, is der ami mit seinem turner schon in der stadt. hat aber auf mein posting von heute nachmittag noch nich reagiert.

morgen würde ich fahren, sonntach wollt ich eigentlich shcon zum auf udn ab, da kann ich mich schwerlich drum drücken. oder doch anders? also wie jetz... morgen würden wilhelm udn andreas evtl fahren, aber eigentlich auch lieber sonntach? und sonntach könnten evtl auch noch puky, g-rolf und nikita mit, die morgen definitiv nich können? das hühnchen hat sich noch nich gemeldet, da weiß keiner was. ihr machts einem schwer.

ach, mir isses wurst, überlegt euch was, ich fahr dann einfach als tourenklaus vorneweg. wenn sichs teilnehmertechnisch lohnt auch sonntach (eigentlich würd ich ja am liebsten hier hocken und dh worldcup übertragung schauen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (27. Juni 2008)

oopphfffff...........occoooch oh man ist das kompliziert

hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden das wir dann alle Sonntag fahren und nicht samstag, oder haben CX und MR auch morgen Lust und am Sonntag auch????

Ich schau morgen früh einfach nochmal rein.
@Martn: Tel.NR wär nicht schlecht, schick mal ne PN

Ich bin morgen bereit für ne Zugfahrt um 10 Uhr


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

War das jetzt eine Entscheidung, Andreas??

Edit:

Das Rennen geht Sonntag um 12 los, und geht garantiert mit Runde danach  und Kaltgetränk usw. bis 17-18 uhr.

Vorher irgendwas fahren ist Quatsch. Rennen ist hauptsächlich dumm runstehen und labern, so wie ich das sehe. Muss ich nicht haben, ist aber trotzdem lustig, bevor man garnichts unternimmt immer besser.

Also: wenn wir Trails heizen wollen, dann Samstag und Start hier 10 Uhr Bahnhof. Zurück open end. Wenn dann noch ein oder zehn Amis dazukommen egal. Oder wir gucken mit Martn zusammen DH-WC.

Ich bin jetz mal so für Samstag.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Wenn das morgen so knifflig ist, dann nehmen wir doch gleich Sonntag?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Wuahaha! Abstimmen!

Edit: und nicht immer editieren!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Oh maaaaaan!

Mir ist's Wurst. Von mir aus auch Trails heizen. Brauchts dort Protektoren an den Haxen?


----------



## sal.paradise (27. Juni 2008)

martn schrieb:


> soweit ich das rauslesen konnte, is der ami mit seinem turner schon in der stadt. hat aber auf mein posting von heute nachmittag noch nich reagiert.
> 
> morgen würde ich fahren, sonntach wollt ich eigentlich shcon zum auf udn ab, da kann ich mich schwerlich drum drücken. oder doch anders? also wie jetz... morgen würden wilhelm udn andreas evtl fahren, aber eigentlich auch lieber sonntach? und sonntach könnten evtl auch noch puky, g-rolf und nikita mit, die morgen definitiv nich können? das hühnchen hat sich noch nich gemeldet, da weiß keiner was. ihr machts einem schwer.
> 
> ach, mir isses wurst, überlegt euch was, ich fahr dann einfach als tourenklaus vorneweg. wenn sichs teilnehmertechnisch lohnt auch sonntach (eigentlich würd ich ja am liebsten hier hocken und dh worldcup übertragung schauen...)



Ach macht das einfach ohne Rücksicht auf uns drei aus & sagt hier, wie ihrs macht, ok?

wir kommen dann, oder auch nicht. Jedenfalls nicht Samstag für uns. Und Sonntag nicht zum Ripper (http://www.northshoreripper.com/upcoming.html#5july2008) äh "Auf und Ab".


----------



## Long John (27. Juni 2008)

zum 2. Mal morgen also kurz vor 10 am Bahnhof. 9.58 Uhr geht der Zug, ich bin da oben am Bahnsteig. 11.39 Uhr an in DD


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

*Tataaa! *






Eine Entscheidung.

Bin badei bis denne ! 

Martn? Du holst uns ab oder wo? 

Protektoren nehm ich nicht mit, Wurzeln sind doch weicher als Knochen, oder?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Juni 2008)

Ok!

Dann bis morgen.

Hat jemand das Gleis?

Oder am Infoschalter in der Mitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

20

*Martn?*


----------



## konameester (27. Juni 2008)

Das geht hier ja ganz schön ab!
Da muß man sich beim mitlesen ranhalten.
Also nochmal zu Apolda: würde dann gern die Tour am Samstag 5.7. drehen, da ick nicht weiß, wann die anderen aus meiner Mannschaft Sonntag wieder Heeme düsen wollen

Ick freu mich wenn es mit Euch klappt!!

wegen eurer Zittau-Runde: auf dem Camping-Platz Olbersdorfer See  gleich bei Zittau, kann man auch Bungalows anmieten. siehe hier klick mich mal

von dort ist man schnell im Gebirge.Alternativ geht auch der Trixi-park!

Zu der Zeit bin ick in den Alpen

ciao


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2008)

Ja ist schon gebongt .

Von Apolda müsstest du erstmal ein Stück Richtung Jena kommen - schau dir mal die Karte an. Ich bin dort einmal die Runde um Jena gefahren und die würde ich auch wieder finden. Das ist schon ok. Für weitere Trails frage ich mal Martn, der kommt von da. Sonst habe ich die Topo. 

Der Camping in Zittau ist schon von mir erprobt und für gut befunden. Wünsche dir viel Spass beim Alpinadler! Ich bin dann ab 27. in Meran und Finale, hoffentlich regenfrei!


----------



## martn (28. Juni 2008)

ok, dann machen wir das so. wenn ihr sachen zwischenlagern wollt, dann steigt in der neustadt aus, ich wohne 2min vom bahnhof weg und würde euch da auch abholen.

wenn ihr nichts zwischenlagern wollt und keine lust habt, mit mir die stadt zu durchqueren, könnt ihr bis zum hbf fahren und auch dort würde ich euch vom bahnsteig sammeln oder so.

protektoren und fullface braucht ihr nicht, jedenfalls hab ich da, wo ich euch langführen will noch nie jemanden mit sowas gesehen.

ick freu mir!


zu apolda: meine ortskenntnisse von jena in richtung westen sind praktisch nicht vorhanden (bis auf die saaletalhänge), richtung osten siehts besser aus. aber an dem wochenende kann ich leider sowieso nich.

basti: wir behalten mal nächstes wochenende im auge. ob nun transostexpedition of steel oder touren mit basislager hier in meinem zimmer schauen wir mal, aber ungeschoren kannst du dich nich ins ausland absetzen!


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2008)

Ok ich denke wir lagern nicht zwischen, sieht ja halbwegs trocken aus da reicht ne Flasche Deo für die Rückfahrt.

Also viertel vor zwölf am Hauptbahnhof!


----------



## Long John (28. Juni 2008)

Können wir uns so gg 9.40 Uhr am Gleis 20 treffen. Ich wollt mir noch n Cafe und n Baguette für die Fahrt holen und ohne Schloss macht sich das schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Juni 2008)

Ja!

Wir müssen doch ohnehin noch n' Ticket holen.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2008)

Nochmal Danke an Martn für die hammergeile CC-Runde - sehr schön abwechslungsreich!


----------



## dkc-live (29. Juni 2008)

@cx. ich blätter grad in der mb. das steht vom torque 9.0 drinne, dass die bremsleitung abgerissen ist weil die letzte befestigung zu dicht am horstlink ist und dadurch der radius zu klein wird. check das mal lieber ab.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2008)

jaja...als treuer Forumsleser weiss ich das schon längst, da hats sogar nen eignen Fred zu. Nicht der Radius an sich ist das Problem, sondern die Schraub-Klemm-Befestigung, die zu scharfkantig ist.


----------



## dude2k (29. Juni 2008)

ich hatte bei meinem 2007er canyon XC auch festgestellt, dass die hintere bremsleitung sich durch das ständige ein- und ausfedern von selbst strafft. beim XC kreuzt sich die bremsleitung mit dem vorderen schaltzug. so hab ich beide mit nem dünnen kabelbinder zusammengeklemmt und seit dem ist alles in butter.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. Juni 2008)

Jep!

War ne richtig tolle Runde.

Danke Martn


----------



## Long John (29. Juni 2008)

Danke martn, geile Tour. Wir warten auf Bilder. oho wann kommst du?


----------



## Long John (2. Juli 2008)

Wie ist´n das jetzt am WE? Fährt da irgendwer Fahrrad? Ich hatte da was von Jena gehört.
Ich kann leider am Samstag(muß arbeiten) nicht, sondern nur Sonntag. IOch fang da jetzt schon mal mit schreiben an, damit wir bis samstag fertig werden.

@CX: hat dich Banshee Jöerg schon angerufen, der hätte Sonntag auch Zeit und Lust auf Jena; hatte er jedenfalls am Dienstag gesagt. Der würde sich da auch auskennen, meinte er.

Vielleicht hat Martn ja auch Bock. 
Ich wäre auf jeden Fall am Start am Sonntag, nur um das schon mal vorweg zu nehmen. 
Hat Konameester schon mittlerweile genaue Tourplanungen. Bräuchte eben noch Infos wegen Anreise und Treffen. Falls sich in Jena nichts ergibt, würde ich mich für Sonntag noch bei Jens anmelden zur Heide- Runde. Wird sicher auch ganz spannend als Alternativ e.


----------



## cxfahrer (2. Juli 2008)

konameester fährt Samstag so mittag, da treff ich mich mit ihm. 
Sonntag nicht!


----------



## flaxmo (4. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute. Wenn mein Nox fertig ist würde ich gerne mal mitkommen. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Ich baue gerade ein Eclipse auf aber eher als klassisches MTB denn als XC Racer und würde dann gerne mal ein bischen durch die Wälder heizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. Juli 2008)

ganz einfach: immer dienstags 18h am bdo, helm nicht vergessen! 





flaxmo schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Wenn mein Nox fertig ist würde ich gerne mal mitkommen. Was fahrt ihr denn so? Ich baue gerade ein Eclipse auf aber eher als klassisches MTB denn als XC Racer und würde dann gerne mal ein bischen durch die Wälder heizen.


----------



## martn (6. Juli 2008)

kinnings, jetz gibts endlich paar bilder vom ausflug letztes wochenende:










































mehr: http://www.roll-the-rocks.de/fotos/biken/2008/0628_weisseritz/


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Juli 2008)

Juchhuuu!

Danke Martn!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juli 2008)

schön! und v.a. aussagekräftige bilder!!!!!!!!!!!! vor allem das letzte beim (schöner-döner???)-wettmampfen ;-) ...ick' war heut' mal wieder in thale; det war sehr sehr anjenehm, kaum leute+grip ohne ende (et la marie en front est finis ;-). bis di. dann


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

Und, moe, alles geschafft oder arbeitest du noch am Roadgap?


Der meester hat auch n paar Bilder von gestern in den Jena fred rein. Benji hat übrigens klar wieder den ersten Platz im Fockebergzeitfahren abgeräumt - Glückwunsch! Die Jenenser sind hart drauf - allles mit abgefahrenen 2.0erRacingralfs und Leichtrad mit Stütze oben runterbrechen. 

Danke nochmal an Martn - super Fotos!!


----------



## checkb (6. Juli 2008)

Wo habt ihr euch rumgetrieben?

checkb


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juli 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und, moe, alles geschafft oder arbeitest du noch am Roadgap?
> ...nääää, den werde ich mir nie wieder geben...det janze war insgesamt aber sehr progressiv (auch wenn aufgrund eines klassisch ausgeführten gestreckt/gelegten fresselegers doch ma so'n protektorenhemd her muss ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Juli 2008)

checkb schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr euch rumgetrieben?
> 
> checkb



Martn´s Fotos: Weisseritztal von Dresden nach Tharandt und zurück, plus Zschornergrund.


----------



## flaxmo (8. Juli 2008)

Sieht sehr schön aus. Ich glaub ich muss mir noch ein Fully aufbauen
Also wie gesagt sobald fertig, werde ich an einem Dienstag anwesend sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2008)

wozu ein fully. machs wie long john und ich... hardtails rocken einfach


----------



## cx-fahrer (9. Juli 2008)

@dkc: wann machts du mal den Tourenklaus in Freiberg?


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2008)

mein bike brauch noch wochen ...
hab jetzt erstmal bis zum 29.7 prüfungen. dann bin ich in leipzig. und ab 10.10 bin ich wieder in freiberg. also sieht schlecht aus


----------



## Kaprado (9. Juli 2008)

hi,

ich bin  neu hier und hab jetzt irgendwie keine Lust alle 100 Seiten durchzulesen deshalb kanns seine das meine Frage schonmal da war.

gibts irgendwie eine Liste mit Strecken im Bereich Leipzig? Ich komme aus Lindenthal hier ist ziemlich flach, gibts in L was wo man so ein wenig MTB Feeling bekommen kann?


----------



## dude2k (9. Juli 2008)

Hi Kaprado, check einfach mal http://livecross.de unter fast jedem artikel ist ein höhenprofil, da kannst du schon mal gucken wo du etwas ins schwitzen gerätst ;-)
den fockeberg rauf und wieder runter ist immer zu empfehlen, ebenso die halden. bienitz ist auch ganz nett wenn auch nicht wirklich was du unbedingt mit dem MTB fahren musst. ehrlichgesagt sind bergmeister in der region schlecht bedient. aber wer auf cross country touren mit hoher geschwindigkeit und schönen trails aus ist, der ist hier genau richtig


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2008)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Liste mit Strecken im Bereich Leipzig?



Liste, wo es Trails gibt (die musst du aber schon selber suchen):
- Werbeliner See bis Delitzsch, einmal rum
- Lindenthaler Wäldchen
von da quer rüber den weiss-rot-weiss markierten Weg nach
- Mimo Taucha/Seegeritz bis hoch nach Pönitz, ggfs. nach Machern und in den Planitzm ggfs, bis Grimma

oder entlang der Bahn nach Westen zum Bismarkturm und dort über die Elster in die Luppeauen, Altscherbitz
- Domholzschänke rüber zum Karlheinekanal, Bienitz
- weiter vom Bienitz zum Wachberg und weiter zum Kulki, dort die beliebten Kulkitrails, von dort rüber (Markierung glaub weiss-grün) den Albersdorfer Weg nach Knauthain/Knautkleeberg zum Naturbad Südwest, dort rum und zum Körnerdenkmal und entweder Cospudi oder hoch zur Halde in Kleinzschocher und zurück
- oder am Karlheinekanal nach Westen bis kurz vor Bad Dürrenberg, dann nach Nord zum Wallendorfer See, ggfs. bis hinter Merseburg/Mücheln (s. Fred im S-A Forum) und am Elsterradweg zurück nach Schkeuditz

- im Bereich Cospudi kann man die Neue Harth empfehlen, bei dem Griechischen Lokal runter, es gibt Trails bis hinter nach Zwenkau, dort im Zwenkauer Wäldchen auch und von Zwenkau gibt es einen Forstweg nach Lippendorf, wo man an der S-Bahn-Halte über die Schienen zum Stausee Rötha kommt, dort rum und zur Halde Trages auf Radweg oder im Tagebau Espenhain, zurück Radweg an der Bundesstrasse und an der Tagebaukante, 
- nach Osten entweder wie oben über die MiMo nach Machern (Schotterpiste) und dort in den Planitz runter bs zu den Steinbrüchen, dann Ammelshain, Polenz und rüber zum Kohlenberg (Waldsteinberg), 
oder über den "GrünenRing" entlang der Parthe bis Beucha und von da nach Waldsteinberg - schöne Trails! und runter nach Naunhof durch den Wald bis Pomssen und auf Feldstrasse zurück zum Oberholz, durch und am Tagebau zum Markkleeberger See...

- sonst fährst mal nach Grimma / Leisnig, ist auch nicht so weit, oder nach Wurzen

Hab ich irgendwas vergessen? 
Achja, die "Gayways" an der Brucknerallee, den Fockeberg mit seinen gefööhrlichen Abfahrten, den Rosentalturm, die Schmalpfade im Auwald um die Linie herum bis Wildpark bzw. Wolfswinkel, die Wege ums Waldbad Lauer, der Radweg raus zum Bagger Thekla und weiter zur Mimo, die Halde an den Schönauer Lachen, die Halde am Auensee, die Halde Remex in Paunsdorf (dort auch der "GrüneBogen"), der Aussichtsturm Taucha, der Park vom Gut Mockau.....

Ok langt Rest musst du selber suchen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (9. Juli 2008)

das werd ich mir bei google mal genauer anschauen. Danke erstmal fuer due schnellen Tipps.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2008)

Ja aber setz nen Helm auf, gelle, ne Mitfahrerin hats neulich gelegt und mit Helm sonst wärs das gewesen so nur Halswirbel angebrochen...die Trails haben ihre Tücken...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juli 2008)

Uhhhhh...

Das letzte BDO-Opfer?


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2008)

Ja und will laut Jens demnächst schon wieder mitfahren...hart drauf die Mädels heutzutage. 
Lapierre 316 hatte sich übrigens nur die Schulter gezerrt und der Dämpfer war auch schnell wieder heile. 
Hätte aber auch alles anders ausgehen können.

BTW: Am WE solls ja recht wechselhaft werden, und mein Tork braucht ne dickere Sattelstütze, daher werd ich keine langen Touren (damit) fahren wollen. Yvi wollte ggfs. Samstag muss aber bis 18 uhr zurück. Idee (nicht Jena)?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Juli 2008)

Wie wär' es mit Thale?

Da brauchts eh keine Stütze und Rückfahrt ist dann ja auch kein Problem. Man fährt halt einfach, wenn Zeit ist.

Sieht aber im Moment nach Regen aus. Wie überall :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Juli 2008)

Hmmm....mal sehen. Morgen abend. 
Im Regen im Lift ist doof.


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2008)

puhh da habsch damals ja nochmal schwein gehabt.

naja ich für meinen teil bin in 4 wochen wieder dabei. aber nur mit dem singlespeeder und gepäckträger


----------



## morph027 (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn meine ganzen Parts dann mal da sind, ich die Prüfungen überstanden habe und mein neues Schnukki dann mal zusammengeschraubt werden kann (natürlich in tiefer Trauer um meine alte Schlampe), werd ich mich auch mal Dienstags am BDO einfinden  Mal sehen ob ich mithalten kann, Vater sein, Studium und geklautes Bike haben mich diese Saison recht wenig Kilometer schrubben lassen.


----------



## chri55 (12. Juli 2008)

hi,
ich bau grad mein Hardtail auf und nun steh ich vor der Laufradfrage:
gibts in Leipzig "härtere" Abfahrten, um die DT 5.1 Endurofelge zu rechtfertigen oder reichen die 100 Gramm leichteren 4.2d für die Leipziger Trails aus?

ich kenn mich Geländemäßig leider noch nich so aus...  
danke.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. Juli 2008)

Zwingend erforderlich sind die 5.1er nicht.

Wenn Du aber auch mal agressiver unterwegs bist, schadets auch nicht. Auf den Trails liegen oft Baumstämme quer, einige Treppen gibts auch. Wenn Du breitere Reifen (ab 55mm) montieren willst, dann ist die 5.1 imho auch besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. Juli 2008)

hätteste mich heut auch einfach fragen können  aber M.R. hat schon das richtige geschrieben. wenns was robustes sein soll, dann würde ich aber zu en 321 greifen und wenn es was leichtes sein soll dann die ztr flow.


----------



## chri55 (12. Juli 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> hätteste mich heut auch einfach fragen können



nich dran gedacht 
gut danke, werden wohl die 5.1er.


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2008)

edit: hab die antwort auf meine frage


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Juli 2008)

Ist dir langweilig dass du schon Selbstgespräche führst?


----------



## chri55 (13. Juli 2008)

daran bin ich wohl schuld


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ist dir langweilig dass du schon Selbstgespräche führst?



ja wilhelm  ich hab gar keinen rahmen. aber ich üb einradfahren auf meiner lefty.


----------



## morph027 (13. Juli 2008)

Und ich hab nen Rahmen und noch keine Gabel  Nicht, dass wir jetzt auf dumme Gedanken kommen ^^


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juli 2008)

dann bohr ihn mal schön auf 40.2 auf ^^ ich glaub, dann hast du vorne alles weggebohrt.


----------



## eisenmann1 (17. Juli 2008)

@Kaprado 
der bikepoint in dresden hat fast jedes WE was fürs MTB Herz dabei. einfach mal unter bikepoint.de schauen.
Dieses WE:

Freital, 20.07.08
Freitalumrundung an einem Tag!

Im Freithal gibts schöne singele Trails da war ich auch schon mit unterwegs.
Es kann jeder mitfahren und es kost nix.

Gruß Eisenmann

PS: wenn ich es schaffe werd ich auch mitfahren. Wenn Du Zeit hast können wir ja zusammen hinfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (17. Juli 2008)

heute ist aber schon der 17.


----------



## eisenmann1 (17. Juli 2008)

Kaprado schrieb:


> heute ist aber schon der 17.



da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. ich hab mich beim kopieren vermacht.

Treff: Sonntag, 20.Juli 10.00 Uhr Bike Point Freital

habe es im post auch noch mal geändert.


----------



## Kaprado (17. Juli 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. ich hab mich beim kopieren vermacht.
> 
> Treff: Sonntag, 20.Juli 10.00 Uhr Bike Point Freital
> 
> habe es im post auch noch mal geändert.



Dieses Weekend klappt das wohl nicht, zum einen muss ich mein Bike auf Arbeit stehen lassen weil ich meine Fleppen abgeben muss zum anderen bin ich den ganzen Sonntag schon am Paintball spielen. Meine Frau bringt mich sonst um. Macht sie aber wahrscheinlich sowieso weil ich mir grad ne neue Gabel geholt hab und sie es noch nicht weiss. Aber uebernaechste Woche oder die Woche drauf, je nachdem wie ich es mit dem Transport vom Rad hinbekomme haette ich auf jeden Fall Lust drauf. Dann auch mit der neuen Gabel und noch mehr Spass.


----------



## eisenmann1 (18. Juli 2008)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Dieses Weekend klappt das wohl nicht, zum einen muss ich mein Bike auf Arbeit stehen lassen weil ich meine Fleppen abgeben muss zum anderen bin ich den ganzen Sonntag schon am Paintball spielen. Meine Frau bringt mich sonst um. Macht sie aber wahrscheinlich sowieso weil ich mir grad ne neue Gabel geholt hab und sie es noch nicht weiss. Aber uebernaechste Woche oder die Woche drauf, je nachdem wie ich es mit dem Transport vom Rad hinbekomme haette ich auf jeden Fall Lust drauf. Dann auch mit der neuen Gabel und noch mehr Spass.



Ach du grüne neune, dann schmeiß die alte Gabel schnell weg und bau die neue ein, vielleicht merkt sie es nicht.  Na ich weis ja auch noch nicht ob ich es schaffe nach Dresden. Wettertechnisch siehts ja auch nicht so doll aus.
Aber nächstes WE 27.07.08 steht die Grabentour an. Start ist in Freiberg. 40km

Ich hab ja auch schon lange kein Auto mehr, komme ganz gut zurecht ohne den Geldschlucker. Bahn und Fahrrad ist voll ok. Guter Zeitpunkt um es zu verkaufen und deiner Frau ein Fahrrad zu kaufen.  

Na dann Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## morph027 (22. Juli 2008)

Hat evtl. jemand 'nen rel. neuen Umwerfer über? LX oder XT...34,9mm.


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

tuts ein X9 ?

http://img48.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg1766ut2.jpg

der umwerfer isses. klappert nicht und läuft gut. 169 Gramm und 35 mm schelle. für 44 T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (22. Juli 2008)

Was hättest du denn gern?  X.9 passt gut zum Rest...


----------



## dkc-live (22. Juli 2008)

10 â¬ sollten bei 30 â¬ netzpreis zu verantworten sein.

ich bin nÃ¤chste woche dienstag in leipzig und mach ne kleine radtour so ab 1400 und 1800 uhr bin ich bei der bdo runde. kannst mir. also entweder kÃ¶nnt ichs vorbei bringen oder du holst es 1800 uhr ab. wÃ¤r mein vorschlag. kannst mir ja per pm bescheid sagen.


----------



## eisenmann1 (24. Juli 2008)

Ist jemand am kommenden WE unterwegs wo man sich anschließen kann?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. Juli 2008)

sind alle schon im urlaub oder was????????????????? SEHR still geworden hier... naja - bis di. dann...


----------



## Kaprado (27. Juli 2008)

naechstes WE bin ich auch am Start. Mein MTB hab ich auch dabei, wenn sich hier was ergibt wuerde ich micht evtl. anschliessen. Ansonsten setz ich mich wieder aufs Fitnessbike.


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. Juli 2008)

Nächste Woche kann ich nur Sonntags. Aber kein Problem, wenn Sontag gefahren wird bin ich dabei. Gruss Eisenmann


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2008)

jemand heut gegen 1500 bock auf biken?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2008)

Ja super, dass die mail erst jetzt kommt.


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2008)

bin noch da. haste bock? (war erstmal bei hibike shoppen, hab jetzt fox klamotten und 661 protektoren.)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Juli 2008)

Jetzt ists zu spät.
Bin noch bis Sonntag in Liebertwolkwitz draußen. Man könnte aber am WE ne Runde drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2008)

bin ich erstmal wieder in freiberg


----------



## Long John (31. Juli 2008)

für was brauchst n du Protektoren?

WE jmd am radeln?


----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2008)

fahr in da alpen. is mir lieber da mit protektoren runter zu fahren als mit den urlaub zu versauen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. August 2008)

Ich wär' heute Nachmittag für ne Runde zu haben, falls jemand Bock hat.


----------



## Kaprado (3. August 2008)

Ich will heute nachmittag mal in diesen "Hafen" wo neulich das Dirt Rennen war. Ich muss erstmal googeln wo das genau ist. Letzte Nacht war ziemlic kurz auf ne richtige Tour hab ich grad nicht so die Nerven aber da ein paar jungs beim rumspringen zugucken haette ich Lust drauf. Wenn das Wetter sich haelt.

Lindenauer hafen heisst das.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2008)

grünau nahe schönauer ring. (so ungefähr)


----------



## Kaprado (3. August 2008)

habs gefunden, bringt mal ne halbe Stunde richtig Spass wenn man sich erstmal ueberwunden hat.


----------



## eisenmann1 (3. August 2008)

Sind heute mal ne größere Runde gefahren wer interesse hat schaut einfach hier vorbei:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19984.html


----------



## Kaprado (4. August 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Sind heute mal ne größere Runde gefahren wer interesse hat schaut einfach hier vorbei:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.19984.html




94km...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2008)

hab da nen frame ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. August 2008)




----------



## LH_DJ (5. August 2008)

Werd heute nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder beim BDO mitfahren. War das immer noch 18:00 Uhr????
Bis nachher vielleicht...
Dietmar


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. August 2008)

ich bin dabei  18:00uhr in der karli


----------



## Kaprado (5. August 2008)

wenn das mit der doofen Helmpflicht nicht waere wuerde ich da ja auch mal mitkommen.


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. August 2008)

Kannste dir doch gleich ein im Laden kaufen und schon gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (5. August 2008)

Uha, Reizthema Helm  Aber es ist halt so, es hat niemand Lust, dich im Fall der Fälle von der Strecke zu kratzen.

Und wenn ich mein richtiges Setup gefunden habe (Vorbau <-> Lenker) bin ich auch mal dabei! Aber geklemmte Nerven nerven sozusagen


----------



## eisenmann1 (6. August 2008)

Also ich muss mal sagen, war das ne schaine Tour heute mit den Jungs vom BDO. Hätte ja nie gedacht das es so viele singele Trails in Leipzig gibt. Kurz ich bin begeistert. Das nächste mal bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## eisenmann1 (6. August 2008)

Also gestern waren ja auch ein paar Rennradfahrer mit dabei, hm und anscheint kann man mit so ein Rennrad vielleicht doch Spass haben.  Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich das auf den MTB könnte. 

Guckst du hier:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4165959/Fixed_Gear


----------



## eisenmann1 (6. August 2008)

Die Tour von gestern ist  hier zu finden: 
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20167.html

Viel Spaß


----------



## Long John (6. August 2008)

Das ist aber schön das es dir Spass gemacht hat, auch wenn dein Sattel sicher nicht in der optimalen position gewesen ist.

Aber es gibt noch mehr......

Hast dir aber ganz schön viel Mühe gegeben mit deinen GPS Tralalala. Zum Thema Helm sag ich jetzt mal nur , es ist ganz schön bekloppt wenn man sich die Frage immer noch stellen muss ob man mit oder ohne fährt.


----------



## Kaprado (6. August 2008)

Ich finds ganz schoen bekloppt das sich da jemand hinstellt und mir sagen will das ich mit Helm fahren muss.

Ich hab fuer mich beschlossen das ich ohne fahr. Ende der Diskussion, wir leben ja nicht in China.

Ich wollte damit auch keine erneute sinnlose Diskussion anstossen. Wenn Helmpflicht dann eben ohne mich. 

Und Eisenmann, diese GPS Dinger sind super. Die werd ich naechste Woche auf jedenfall mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Aber immer mit dem Rad erst die 20km in den Sueden und dann auch wieder zurueck sind mir diese Woche doch etwas zuviel. Naechste Woche fahr ich dann mit dem Auto erstmal grob in die Richtung.


----------



## dkc-live (6. August 2008)

dann fahr ich aber auch nicht mit dir. is doch echt keine diskussion nötig.


----------



## Kaprado (6. August 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Also gestern waren ja auch ein paar Rennradfahrer mit dabei, hm und anscheint kann man mit so ein Rennrad vielleicht doch Spass haben.  Ich wäre ja froh wenn ich das auf den MTB könnte.
> 
> Guckst du hier:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4165959/Fixed_Gear




http://vimeo.com/1268398

auf der vimeo seite sind noch mehr wenn du nach Mash SF suchst. Bin ich schon lange von begeistert.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

so ich mach jetzt nen tubelesskittest. bis jetzt funzt es supi!


----------



## eisenmann1 (8. August 2008)

Jungs ich bin mal eben weg am WE. 2 Tagen über den Rennsteig fegen. 168km und 3480hm. Ich werd dann berichten ob es sich lohnt. Also bis bald im Wald ;-)
PS: Es soll ja welche geben die das an ein Tag fahren... *kopfschuttel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

jemand bock auf ne tour am samstag. ich muss die reifen einfahren.

bin allzeit bereit


----------



## morph027 (8. August 2008)

Ach Mist, da hat man schon ein geiles neues Bike und nach der zweiten großen Ausfahrt dann sowas 
Tossy 3

Recht steilen Abhang runter, soweit ganz gut, Spaß und Speed  Dann ging das steile Stück sehr schnell ins flache über, so dass ich schon am ausrollen war und der Hintern nimmer überm Hinterrad. Und dann seh ich da die c.a. 30cm hohe Bodenwelle auftauchen  . Keinerlei Sprungbereitschaft in mir, zu knapp um noch das Gewicht nach hinten zu bekommen und dann auch schon der Abflug. Ist echt derb, wie man im Flug (schätze 40 Sachen) noch denkt "*******, Dreck verdammter, gleich tuts weh". Landung auf der rechten Seite, mein rechter Arm eig. nur noch eine einzige Schürfung. Beim aufstehen hab ich schon gemerkt, dass mit meinem rechten Arm was net stimmt, Mist, Rettungswagen rufen. Bike ist soweit ich geschaut habe ok, nur das Cockpit bissl zerkratzt (BC defekt) und evtl. ne Schlagstelle am Oberrohr. Nun ja, das wars dann für den Sommer *schnief* Und daheim plagt mich mein Gewissen, weil meine Freundin sich jetzt um das Kleine und um das Große Kind kümmern darf.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

gute besserung.

long john kann dir ein lied davon singen!


also hat morgen niemand bock?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. August 2008)

Doch, aber erst nachmittags.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

klar immerdoch. sag bescheid wann und wo ich komm mit


----------



## Long John (8. August 2008)

Ja ich auch, ist aber auch n bissel wetterabhängig. Ich hatte eigentlich mal vor zum Rochlitzer Berg zu fahren. So als Ganztages Tour, völlig stressfrei und so weiter. 

Vielleicht kauf ich mir aber auch morgen ein Rennrad.

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web...m;jsessionid=13F5318643C71F72F2DA41003EF28253

So zum lockkeren Rumrollern

@Morpho: Sollte es wirklich Tossy 3 sein dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Ich rate zur OP mittels Tight Rope Augmentation. Das macht der Chef - Chirurg im Elisabeth Krankenhaus, der ist außerdem auch Handball Arzt bei den HCL-Damen. Bei der Op Methode ist keine Metallerfernung notwendig, sprich also nach ca. 10 Wochen keine 2. OP.  Bei mir aht die Verletzung gut 2 Monate gedauert und ganz komplett vorbei ist es immer noch nicht. Ich rate Dir also 1. Kauf Dir ein gutes Buch , möglichst dick (Herr der Ringe oder sowas) 2. Kauf Dir ein gutes Computerspiel (Adventure oder sowas) 3. deck Dich gut mit schokolade und Chips ein 4. Viel Spass bei der Langeweile 5. Hol Dir schon mal nen Katalog raus und such Dir aus was du dir dann hlen willst.

Viel Spass ....... mein Beleid wirklich aber Alles wird gut.

@soviel zu thema Helm:


----------



## morph027 (8. August 2008)

Danke! Die haben mich erst mal ins Diakonissen eingeliefert, werd am Freitag genau hören, was die machen. Der OA meinte aber schon was von wegen "endoskopisch" und "Metall bleibt drin..." HdR steht im Regal, werd in naher Zeit erst mal mein Schatzi aus dem Polizeirevier abholen und schauen, was es abbekommen hat. Sah aber gut aus.

@Helm...Ja, den Stoß auf den Kopf hab ich bemerkt und mag den Helm jetzt noch mehr. Muss ich aber auch erst mal checken, ob der net was weg hat.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

besser tauschen, dass siehst du meistens nicht. meine hatte nach dem crash 1 cm schwund in form von kompression. Der aus Holz bestehende abgerundete Körper hat mit einer mittleren Geschwindigkeit von ca 25 km\h den Helm zwischen einer einem ruhenden runden Eisenhohlkörper eingekeilt. 

Wenn du einen Giro oder Bell hast kostet dich ein Neuer die hälfte von EVK. Musst du dann zum Hersteller schicken.
Andere Hesteller machen das auch. Weiterverwenden auf keinen Fall!!!

@ Long_John ... ein Rennrad? wie bähh ist das denn. Warum kein cyclocrosser? macht doch viel mehr spaß zum Touren.

Ne Tagestour wäre mich aber persönlich zu lang 

Ich schau morgen gegen 10 und 12 nochmal rein. wenn jemand touren will bitte posten


----------



## Long John (8. August 2008)

Ja äh ; na ja ich weiß auch nicht, aber irgendwie find ich gerade Rennrad geil, hab auch keine Erklärung dafür. Ist wohl nur so ein Spleen. Der geht hoffewntlich vorbei. Obwohl sich der Crosser von Rocky im BDO heut schon geil fuhr(zur Probe istr ja klar; ne).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

boah was ich heut wieder an kohle im bdo gelassen hab für kleinteile ...


----------



## Long John (8. August 2008)

Morgen Um 13 Uhr am Focke? Mimo Runde über Lindenthaler Wäldchen?


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2008)

bin da


----------



## matze81 (9. August 2008)

trefft ihr euch oben oder unten am focke?


----------



## Long John (9. August 2008)

oben


----------



## matze81 (9. August 2008)

ok, ich werde da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (9. August 2008)

*klick*

so muss du das schreiben, natürlich ohne leerzeichen [ URL="fiesta.outspark.com" ] *klick* [ /URL]


----------



## Kaprado (10. August 2008)

Auf dem Weg in den Lindenauer Hafen...


----------



## eisenmann1 (12. August 2008)

Fährt heut jemand die BDO Runde mit?


----------



## Kaprado (13. August 2008)

nur mal so, denkt ihr auf 35km mit 800HM ist ein Schnitt von 35 drin? Hat wer Tabellen von aehnlichen Distanzen und Zeiten auf Tasche?


----------



## flaxmo (13. August 2008)

Moinsen.

Will mit meinem Bruder am Sonntag ne kleine Runde (3-4 Stunden) CrossCountry fahren.
Kann mir einer mal eine schöne Strecke sagen?! Werde am WE halt mein neues Baby einfahren und kenne mich mit den Leipziger Trails (noch) nicht aus. Dachte da an die Strecke entlang der Elster, nur nich den Asphaltweg *g*. Bin da neulich mal etwas mit meiner Stadtschlampe rumgegurkt zum "abchecken" (aber nicht weit). Gibts da ne hübsche Strecke?

Wenn jemand will kann er auch mitkommen, wir sind da nicht so


----------



## flaxmo (13. August 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Fährt heut jemand die BDO Runde mit?



Nächsten Dinnstach bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## eisenmann1 (13. August 2008)

Schade flaxmo,

nächste Woche bin ich in Hannover, und werd im Deister radeln oder auch nicht, denn ich hab mir vorhin eine Rippe geprellt, bin mal wieder auf die Schn.... gefallen. Wenn ich Pech habe dauerts wieder 4 Wochen bis das wieder richtig ist.
Aber Euch viel Spass bei Eurer Sonntagsrunde, da bin ich leider auch nicht da sonst wäre ich ger mitgekommen. Vielleicht ist ja was bei meinen Touren dabei. musste mal schauen: siehe unten





flaxmo schrieb:


> Nächsten Dinnstach bin ich auch dabei...


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2008)

flaxmo schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Will mit meinem Bruder am Sonntag ne kleine Runde (3-4 Stunden) CrossCountry fahren.
> Kann mir einer mal eine schöne Strecke sagen?! Werde am WE halt mein neues Baby einfahren und kenne mich mit den Leipziger Trails (noch) nicht aus. Dachte da an die Strecke entlang der Elster, nur nich den Asphaltweg *g*. Bin da neulich mal etwas mit meiner Stadtschlampe rumgegurkt zum "abchecken" (aber nicht weit). Gibts da ne hübsche Strecke?
> ...



Fährst am besten mal über Halde Zschocher und Körnerdenkmal zum Kulki und dann rüber über Bienitz/Bismarckturm zum Lindenthaler Wäldchen und von da über die Messe zur Mimo. Das dürfte ja reichen für 4 Stunden. Ich hab die Runde im Tourenverzeichnis hier irgendwo beschrieben.

Fährt wer mit Jens die Kriebsteintour mit? Überlege noch...


----------



## Long John (14. August 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Fährt wer mit Jens die Kriebsteintour mit? Überlege noch...



Ja, ich werde da mitfahren. Tourenklaus macht aber Arne, Jens kann nicht. 

Bist du schon wieder da??? Hast du an mein Schinken gedacht?
Solltest du auch mitfahren am Sonntag, kannst du mir ja mal Bescheid geben. Vielleicht könnten wir zusammen nach Grimma düsen. Ansonsten nehme ich das Auto meiner Liebsten.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. August 2008)

Ich sag dir Samstag früh Bescheid. Lust hätt ich schon, muss aber erstmal ankommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TAL (14. August 2008)

Hat wer Lust mit zur Eurobike nach Friedrichshafen zu kommen? Würde mit der Bahn oder dem Auto fahren, vom 04.09. auf 06.09.
Interessten melden sich pern PM.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

harz war geil. nur ist die 2. tour an einem nicht vorhandenen 2 er inbus gescheitert. aber dafür war ich schön wandern.




wunderhübscher trail



your enemy beim schieben durch die spülrinne. 
sorry noch mal fürs verfahren ^^



der nette ausklang der tour ^^ zum glück hatte meine bike noch notlaufeigenschaften für die letzten 3 km ^^


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. August 2008)

Wo isn der Trail?

Sieht ja schön flowig aus.

Hat jemand nächstes WE Zeit fürn Harz oder so?
Hätte echt mal wieder so richtig Bock drauf.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

ich auch!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. August 2008)

Ja schon aber morgen früh gehts mit den drei A´s  erstmal um die Kriebsteintalsperre. 

Ausserdem ist für den Harz doch viel zu schönes Wetter. Wie siehts denn mit Zittau aus?


----------



## Kaprado (16. August 2008)

Ich war diese Woche im Zittauer Gebirge. Ziemlich steil siehts da aus.


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

forstautobahn ^^


----------



## chri55 (16. August 2008)

haha, da muss man wenigstens nicht schieben


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

oder tragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (16. August 2008)

von 7.5h sind wir nur ca 4h gefahren 

war aber richtig geil da unten. Auch Naturmaessig auf jedenfall ein Besuch wert!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (16. August 2008)

Zittau wäre auch super!


----------



## dkc-live (16. August 2008)

jemand lust auf ilmenau am samstag?oder sonntag. schoen die laeufe anschauen?


----------



## Long John (17. August 2008)

So Talsperre Kriebstein , ist nun auch Geschichte. War geil. 

Nächsten Samstag Harz wär super. Nach Ilmenau zur absoluten Abfahrt ist sicher auch nicht schlecht, würde Harz aber bevorzugen.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2008)

Ja ich wär auch für Harz, solange wir niemanden mit nem Bus (Yvonne?) finden die uns nach Zittau fährt. Am liebsten daher Samstag und dann mit Bummelbahn. Mein Tork ist kaputt und daher sind so krasse Endurotouren wie heut eher grenzwertig.....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2008)

Wie kaputt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martn (17. August 2008)

wenn ihr nächstes wochenende ins zittauer gebirge fahrt, sagt mal bescheid, da wär ich dabei.
gestern war ich erstmalig in der böhmischen schweiz, da isses auch sehr geil. werde mir da mal ein paar ortskenntnisse aneignen und dann lad ich euch mal auf ne tour ein.


----------



## TAL (17. August 2008)

Ich würd an einem frühen Septemberwochenende mal ins Fichtelgebirge fahren wollen, da gibt es ja die ein oder andere Möglichkeit. Wäre da jemand dabei?


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2008)

@martn: Für Zittau bräuchten wir halt jemand der einen Bus hat - Bahn geht nicht. Böhmische Schweiz: gerne!!

Die Fomula hat irgendwo auf dem 601 ihren Druckpunkt verloren....und das Sitzrohr muss noch auf 31,8 aufgerieben werden wegen dem Knacksen.


----------



## martn (18. August 2008)

wieso geht bahn nach zittau nich? dauert von lpzg zu lange?

wie ich gerade feststellen musste, hat die tour gestern am hinterrad einen neuen satz magura endurance bremsbeläge gekillt... hatte ich so krass auch noch nich.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2008)

Leipzig ab 5:58 an DD-Neustadt 7:31 an Zittau 9:13 fährt alle 2 Stunden.
Zurück 18:38, letzter Zug 20:38 (der ist dann kurz nach Mitternacht in Leipzig). Wenn wir in Zittau aber erst um halb 12 starten ists zu spät, also hier um 5:58 los muss schon sein. 

Wenn du dann für uns alle Frühstück einkaufst.......warum mal nicht? Wegen mir.....wie siehts aus? In ca. 8 Stunden kann man ja ne schöne Tour machen, so 60km 2000hm. Der perfekte Trailkenner bin ich da nicht, aber Karte :
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/163130]
	
[/URL]


hab ich und nen ungefähren Plan wos nett ist. Leichte Ausrüstung sollte reichen (Knieschoner, CC-Helm). Singlespeed wird aber verdammt hart!

Oder schon ne konkrete Vorstellung wo im Harz, David?

PS der angehängte Pfad 65km 2000hm ist nicht die maximal Variante, da könnte man noch den Hvozd fahren das wären ca 400hm mehr. Abkürzen geht aber immer.


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2008)

ne zittau klingt gut wäre, dass samstag oder sonntag. ich würde schon mitkommen aber sonntag wäre passender, da ich eigendlich am samstag nach ilmenau wollte um mir tranning und seeding run anzuschauen. wenn noch jemand mit will wär das auch supi.


----------



## martn (18. August 2008)

stopp! ich depp hab ganz vergessen, dass ich am wochenende noch auf irgendnem zeltplatz in der tschechei am rumkörpern sein werde...
am 13./14.9. ginge es bei mir erst wieder.


----------



## Long John (18. August 2008)

13.9. oder 14.9. hab ich bei mir auch nichts vor, bis jetzt.

Also Zittauer Gebirge wär schon fett und ich würde schon allein aus Revivalgründen da gerne mal hin und mit ner ordentlichen Einkehr im Jägerwäldchen. Aber 5.58 ist schon verdammt früh, oder müssen wir wenn wir mit der Bahn in Harz wollen auch so früh los?

Aber eigentlich isses mir auch Bockwurst. Hauptsache Berge, Harz wär mir aber lieber. 

Ich wär trotzdem für Samstag fahren schon allein wegen der Einkaufsoption.

@David: So´n DH-Rennen kannste Dir doch auch noch n andern Mal angucken.


----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2008)

Na mir ists wurst. Bahn in den Harz geht um 7:20 oder so. 
Entscheidet euch halt. 
David, das Rennen ist doch Sonntag - willst du dir nur die Crashs anschauen oder saubere Technik???


----------



## TAL (18. August 2008)

Also wenn man sich an die Harztour mit anhängen könnte, würd ich auch gern mitkommen! Kommt mir halt auf das Durchschnittstempo an, was vorgelegt werden soll. Eher so auf Tour, auf der man sich auch unterhalten kann oder eher so, dass das Tempo zählt a la BDO-Tour? Bin nämlich auf 2,35"-Reifen unterwegs.

Über ne kleine Vorabeinschätzung würd ich mich sehr freuen. Das wär ne super Erholungsmöglichkeit nach dem ganzen Prüfungsstress.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (18. August 2008)

Du solltest schon so 50km und 1500hm packen können, aber das Tempo ist eher gemütlich (bergauf). 
Unter meinem Fotoalbum siehst du Bilder was wir so fahren...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. August 2008)

13.9. wäre ich mit dabei, würde aber wg. der zug-geschichte den harz bevorzugen


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. August 2008)

Mir wäre es wurscht, ob Harz oder Zittau.
Samstag ist eben praktischer zwecks Versorgung nach der "TorTour".

Ein DH Rennen anzuschauen ist jetzt auch nicht so doll. Nach 5 Minuten willste nämlich selbst da runterrodeln; und darfst nicht


----------



## dkc-live (18. August 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Na mir ists wurst. Bahn in den Harz geht um 7:20 oder so.
> Entscheidet euch halt.
> David, das Rennen ist doch Sonntag - willst du dir nur die Crashs anschauen oder saubere Technik???



will mir den seeding run anschauen. und da ist net soviel los
außerdem gibt es den ganzen tag dort action

naja samstag is auch völlig ok.
dann wird das rennen verschoben 

und am sonntag hat niemand bock von euch, zum rennen zu fahren


----------



## TAL (18. August 2008)

Na gemütlich bergauf ist auch bei mir mit 2,35"-Bemmen möglich. Gesamtgewicht ist zudem auch nicht zu hoch.

Wenn das Wetter halbwegs passabel ist, es nicht aus Kannen gießt und die Trails unfahrbar macht, bin ich dabei!


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2008)

Samstag ist nach wetter.com und t-online eher wechselhaft, Sonntag Tendenz eher besser. Das ist jetzt wieder das übliche - die Vorhersage wird sich Freitag wieder umdrehen  und vor Ort kommen wir sowieso in das einzige Regenschauer weit und breit...

Ich würde sagen wir fahren entweder nach Zittau oder in den Harz und das entweder am Samstag oder Sonntag *lach*...entscheiden wir Donnerstag spätestens, ok?

*Dabei:
TAL
LongJohn
Dkc
M.R.
cx*

=ein WE-Ticket im Regioexpress.

@moe: Zittau wär mir am 13.9. lieber, vielleicht können wir ja Yvonne überzeugen zwecks Bus? Zittau ist einfach interessanter und abwechslungsreicher.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2008)

alles klar cx


----------



## TAL (19. August 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ein WE-Ticket im Regioexpress.



Na wenn das nichts ist! klingt super. Dann sollten wir irgendwann nur noch den genauen Tag bestimmen, 13.09. oder eben 14.09..




cxfahrer schrieb:


> Samstag ist nach wetter.com und t-online eher wechselhaft



Jetzt schon der Wetterbericht für kommenden Monat. Also so genau kann der jetzt doch noch nicht sein, die Wetterfrösche schaffen es ja nicht mal ein paar Tage genau vorherzusagen 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. August 2008)

Jaja, die Wettervorhersagen ändern sich meistens noch recht stark.
Darum machen wir das immer erst am Do fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2008)

Ich dachte wir fahren DIESES Wochenende??????? (Am 13.9. natürlich auch..).

Naja - auch egal - im erprobten Team kann man ja mal neue Wege ausprobieren. 

Also dabei:

*Longjohn
Dkc
M.R.
cx*

PS: Wenn Harz dann zB Moorstieg - Pfarrstieg - Achtermann - Wurmbergstieg - Höllenstieg und dann rüber zum Ilsetrail (oder wir suchen mal wieder nach dem Beerenstieg den Kohlstieg nach Werni..). 60km 1800hm.


----------



## TAL (19. August 2008)

Bei mir siehts dieses WE schlecht aus, weil ich ab morgen und kommende Woche Staatsexamen schreibe, da wäre so ein Ausflug am WE dem Gewissen über nicht zu rechtfertigen 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2008)

juhu es regnet die bdo tour wird wieder feucht *freu*


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2008)

@ cx fahrer. ich komm mit...

so sehen die lager aus ... erstaunlich, dass es noch gefahren ist ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2008)

Super!

Aber machste das Bild mal vielleicht was kleiner...der Informationsgehalt kommt sicher auch mit 150kB rüber


----------



## TAL (20. August 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Aber machste das Bild mal vielleicht was kleiner...der Informationsgehalt kommt sicher auch mit 150kB rüber



Hihi, hab ich mir auch grad so gedacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (20. August 2008)

aber nich wegen der einen Tour oder?


----------



## dkc-live (20. August 2008)

sorry ^^ ich dachte ihr habt 22 " ^^

na hab nur das häkchen beim hochladen vergessen


----------



## TAL (20. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> sorry ^^ ich dachte ihr habt 22 " ^^



Leider bis jetzt nur 19"


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2008)

Also lt. Vorhersage solls Sa früh noch regnen und dann ab vormittag H/W sein. Sonntag ist nicht viel anders. Ich wär daher für Samstag und Harz, Zittau machen wir dann am 13.9.
*Also Samstag kurz nach 7 am Bahnhof, OK?*


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. August 2008)

Alles klar!


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

klar


----------



## DaMatta (21. August 2008)

Ich würde am 13 oder 14.9 auch mit ins zittauer kommen.Würde aber nochmal bescheid geben ob es genau passt. komme allerdings aus pirna. müsst mir dann nur sagen wo ich wann sein sollte.


----------



## Long John (21. August 2008)

RTL Wetter sagt hü und die andern sagen hott. Weiß man ja nun auch nicht was man von halten soll. Wahrscheinlich wissen´s die selbst nicht so genau. Ich hoffe nur das das Wetter hält, weil nass werden kann ich auch in Leipzig.


----------



## TAL (21. August 2008)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Ich würde am 13 oder 14.9 auch mit ins zittauer kommen.Würde aber nochmal bescheid geben ob es genau passt. komme allerdings aus pirna. müsst mir dann nur sagen wo ich wann sein sollte.



Wie geil, noch jemand, der mit richtig hoher Sattelstütze fährt (dann zumindest bergauf). Bei mir ähnlich...


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

wolkig 0.1 mm niederschlag 20 % wahrscheinlichkeit den ganzen tag über -.-

juhu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2008)

WO haste denn das gelesen? 
Für Sonntag??


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

www.wetter.com für samstag


----------



## dkc-live (21. August 2008)

in werni jedenfalls.. ihr habt bestimmt fürn brocken geschaut oder? da siehts net so gut aus


----------



## cxfahrer (21. August 2008)

Nö - t-online. Die denken dass der Regen noch übern Mittag bleibt. Aber wetter.com hatte bisher immer recht (zu 50%). Morgen siehts wieder anders aus und in echt sowieso..


----------



## DaMatta (22. August 2008)

TAL schrieb:


> Wie geil, noch jemand, der mit richtig hoher Sattelstütze fährt (dann zumindest bergauf). Bei mir ähnlich...



Was ist mit hoher Sattelstütze? Werd aus deinem Post grade nicht schlau.....


----------



## TAL (22. August 2008)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Was ist mit hoher Sattelstütze? Werd aus deinem Post grade nicht schlau.....



Na dann helf ich dir mal auf die Sprünge  : Auf deinen Fotos hast du jedenfalls ne ziemlich hohe Sattelstütze, wahrscheinlich wegen der relativ zu deiner Körperhöhe kleinen Rahmengröße. Verhält sich bei mir genau so  Wollt das einfach nur mal los werden


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2008)

Das muss heutzutage so sein mit der Sattelstütze - damit das Bike cool aussieht wenn der Sattel unten ist.
Das ist wie mit den Breitreifen bei Autos - auch wenn man drauf keine hat, die Kotflügel sind immer ausgestellt.


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

TAL schrieb:


> Na dann helf ich dir mal auf die Sprünge  : Auf deinen Fotos hast du jedenfalls ne ziemlich hohe Sattelstütze, wahrscheinlich wegen der relativ zu deiner Körperhöhe kleinen Rahmengröße. Verhält sich bei mir genau so  Wollt das einfach nur mal los werden



liegt vllt daran, dass er ein liteville fährt ...


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

wann und wo treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2008)

Hab ich doch schon oben geschrieben - *7:00 am Bahnhof **(Abfahrt 7:20 - Gleis irgendwo in der Mitte)*, zurück ab Ilsenburg immer XX:18 und ab Werni XX:30.


----------



## DaMatta (22. August 2008)

Wenns bergab geht wird die Stütze natürlich versenkt...


----------



## TAL (22. August 2008)

DaMatta schrieb:


> Wenns bergab geht wird die Stütze natürlich versenkt...



Na genau so handhabe ich das auch!


----------



## Long John (22. August 2008)

Packt Ihr Euch ne Regenjacke oder so was ähnliches (Wechselklamotten, etc.) mit ein? Nur mal so das ich nicht mit nen 15 kilo Rucksack durch die Gegend eiere. Ich komm ja so schon kaum die Anstiege hoch.

Und Verpflegung in Werni kaufen oder gleich mitnehmen. Ich frag nur wegen dem Vorbereitungsmist. Bin nämlich grad erst rein, und muss noch einholen.


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

4 liter getraenk,handy, geld, 3 fruechte riegel, 4 broetchen, ersatzschlauch multitool, gebroche linearnadellager als abschreckung fuer die ganzen, kleinteile und ne thermoskanne kaffee fuer die hinfahrt. achja ne kurze hose,gummibaerchen, t-shirt und ein feuchtes tuch fuer die Rueckfahrt. Sollten 7 Kilo sein


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. August 2008)

Regenjacke ist immer dabei. Auch Wechselsachen für die Rückfahrt, falls es arg drecksch/ nass wird.

Proviant (Riegel, Kekse, Wasser) hab ich schon dabei. Hole mir nur am Bahnhof noch was zum Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 4 liter getraenk,handy, geld, 3 fruechte riegel, 4 broetchen, ersatzschlauch multitool, gebroche linearnadellager als abschreckung fuer die ganzen, kleinteile und ne thermoskanne kaffee fuer die hinfahrt. achja ne kurze hose,gummibaerchen, t-shirt und ein feuchtes tuch fuer die Rueckfahrt. Sollten 7 Kilo sein



Dito - aber anstelle der Linearlager: Bremsbeläge für die Louise und ne Federgabelpumpe. 
Kaffeekanne schleppe ich aber nicht mit! Dafür FF usw. - sind 8 Kilo.

Das wird schon mit dem Wetter und ausserdem gibts ja immer so kleine Hüttchen unterwegs.

PS: Rückfahrt möglichst 17:20 sonst 18:20 !


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

na klar die pumpe ^^


----------



## Long John (22. August 2008)

Okay dann weiß ich ja Bescheid, danke, bis morgen. Und Tschüß. Hoffentlich verpenn ich es nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (22. August 2008)

unterstehe dich


----------



## mismo (22. August 2008)

@ cxfahrer: was ist FF?


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2008)

fullface


----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2008)

prost!


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2008)

fotos!!!!!!!!!!! umkomprimiert bei imageshack.us zum abspeichern


----------



## Long John (23. August 2008)

Ghostrider? gibt es Ihn wirklich




Immer mal wieder scheinte auch die Sonne





Achtermann





Zeit für Selbstauslöserkram

Goile Runde, Danke


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2008)

Lustige Fotos - danke! 

60km - 1650hm - die fehlenden 150hm tun wir bei der nächsten Runde in Zittau drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (24. August 2008)

Jo, ich brauch dann mal n neues Innenlager, ein neues mittleres Kettenblatt, (bei dem von der alten LX - Kurbel fehlt ein Zahn) und nen neuen Bremshebel oder son ne Feder für Juicy 5 das der Hebel wieder zurück kommt.

würg ; ein mal Gebirge fahren und schon alles neu machen. Ich glaub aber es war mal Zeit das wieder was in A.... geht.

Hat jmd. sowas zufällig zu Haus rumliegen???


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. August 2008)

War schön gestern! Nur n' Bissl zu nass von oben.

@LJ

Ich hätte noch ne olle deffekte Juicy zu Hause. Der Hebel ist aber i.O.


----------



## Long John (24. August 2008)

Der Hebel ist ja in Ordnung; es ist glaub ich nur die Feder kaputt so das der Hebel nicht wieder in die Ausgangsposition zurückgeht. Ich weiß auch nicht wie man das wechseln soll, weil die Hebel im Bremsgriff mit so ner Art Bolzen befestigt (kein inbus oder kreuzschlitz) sind welche man nicht öffnen kann. Kann sein das ich nen komplett neuen Bremshebel benötige. Ein von ner Juicy 7 kostet bei BC [email protected] Ich geh aber gleich nochmal gucken.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. August 2008)

Ich habe eine komplette funktionstüchtige Gebereinheit, also auch mit passendem Ersatzteil. Könnte man natürlich auch komplett tauschen. Das Ding ist aber schwarz.

Kannn natürlich sein, dass da nix mehr zu machen ist.


----------



## Long John (24. August 2008)

War grad nochmal gucken, also den Hebel bekommt man ab. mit dem Torx über der Griffweitenverstellung ab. Eine "Feder" ist im Bremsgriff - Hebel nicht drin. Ich weiß also nicht woran es liegt das der Hebel so locker ist bzw. nicht mehr zurückgeht. Vielleicht ist auch Luft im System. KA. Ich glaub ich schau mal im Bremsen Forum ob das was steht.

Ich komm auf den Hebel von dir nochmal zurück. Was willsten im Falle eines Falles dafür haben.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. August 2008)

Vielleicht hilft das:

http://sram.com/_media/techdocs/2008%20AVID%20SPC_95-5315-001-000_Web_B.pdf


----------



## dkc-live (24. August 2008)

kettenblatt haste ja da
ein shimanolager kostet 34 â¬
ein acros mit 5 jahren garantie kostet 74 â¬

wechseln kann ich dir ja helfen sollte kein problem sein


zu bremse eins von den teilen von 6a vermutlich das von ganz links sollte kaputt sein


----------



## Long John (24. August 2008)

Hab schon bestellt.


----------



## TAL (24. August 2008)

Cool, die Bilder machen Appetit auf mehr! Wie lange habt ihr denn für die Tour gebraucht? Ich hoffe das Wetter im September spielt mit!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2008)

TAL schrieb:


> Cool, die Bilder machen Appetit auf mehr! Wie lange habt ihr denn für die Tour gebraucht? Ich hoffe das Wetter im September spielt mit!
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



7,5 h incl. kurzen Pausen. Es hat zwei-dreimal geregnet und LongJohn hat bergab sehr viel geschoben. Nicht dass dir das mit deinen schmalen 2,35ern im Zittauer auch passiert....


----------



## TAL (24. August 2008)

Ahh, das ist gut, 7,5h. Ich will nur vorab ungefähr in Erfahrung bringen, wie schwer oder leicht es sein wird. Bin dieses Jahr noch keine anstrengende Tour gefahren. Bin nur zum Fahrradfest die 65km Tour gefahren, in 2,75h. Mit den 2,35er Bemmen und zwei 15min Pausen eigentlich ne gute Zeit 
Wieso musste er denn schieben, ist er immer weggerutscht? Ich werd mal sehen, wie es mir ergeht. Freu mich schon total drauf. Was habt ihr eigentlich für lange Hosen zum touren. Müsste mir da mal noch was zulegen, falls es schon etwas kühler ist.


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Long John (25. August 2008)

TAL schrieb:


> Wieso musste er denn schieben, ist er immer weggerutscht? Ich werd mal sehen, wie es mir ergeht. Freu mich schon total drauf. Was habt ihr eigentlich für lange Hosen zum touren.



Naja bin technisch im Gelände noch nicht ganz wieder auf der Höhe, was natürlich auch mit meiner vergangenen Schulterverletzung zu tun hat. Ist halt auch ne Kopfsache. Und meine Reifen haben mir nicht so dass Vertrauen gegeben welches ich mir gewünscht hätte. Es war aber auch gescheit nass auf den Steinen und Wurzeln.

Gegen Ende der Tour liefs dann aber auch bei mir besser, fand ich.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2008)

..glaub nx Di mach ich die Ostrunde incl. Mimo auf Tempo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, 
mit Tauchaer Aussichtsturm  und Bahnbrücke Engelsdorf...nix gegen dich, Andreas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, aber die Mitfahrer waren heut sowas von lahm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 
Der Trail ist übrigens in recht gutem Zustand, kaum verwachsen, nur ein neuer Baum liegt quer; auch der andere Trail wo ein Radlerhasser immer so nette Hindernisse auslegt, üner die man drüberhüpfen kann, ist bis auf einen umgefallenen Baum ok.


----------



## dkc-live (26. August 2008)

mich hats dann noch gemault. die b2 brücke hat mir den reifen gemopst ... das hat nichtmal der pfarrstiegt geschafft. respekt b2 ^^


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> mich hats dann noch gemault. die b2 brücke hat mir den reifen gemopst ... das hat nichtmal der pfarrstiegt geschafft. respekt b2 ^^



Du meinst er wurde inkontinent?? Du bist aber auch das fahrende Versuchslabor...
kann man eigentlich nicht auf das Aussenrohr der Lefty ein Gewinde schneiden und eine Überwurfmutter als Anschlag draufschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. August 2008)

hab ich auch schön überlegt. bei der max ist es so gelöst. aber wie soll ich das unförmige ding einspannen. die brücken sind geklebt

achja das track aufzeichnen funktioniert... der aufgezeichnete track wird bloß nicht angezeigt ^^


----------



## DaMatta (26. August 2008)

gibts denn leute die am 13.9 mitm zug ins zittauer fahren?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2008)

13.9. ist noch lang hin. Wer weiss wie das Wetter wird.
Im Moment sieht es nach Zug aus. Ist halt echt ein Schlauch, 18 Stunden unterwegs. Da würden AFAIK ab L.E:
- Longjohn
- Moe ?
- TAL
- cx
und ab DD
- Martn
- damatta
ggfs. ab Freiberg
- dkc ?
 dabei sein.

Wenn es auf Sachsenticket rausläuft denke teilen wir uns halt ggfs. in zwei Tickets rein. Oder wir finden noch jemand mit einem geräumigem Auto oder zwei.

7 Leute ist ok, mehr wie 10 sollten wir nicht sein, weniger als drei auch nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2008)

ich komm mit nem sachsentiket nach dd und lade martn und damatta ein wenn ich meine gabel hinbekomme. das sollte doch dann passen


----------



## xtobix (27. August 2008)

hey cx! 
ich würd auch gern mitkommen 
wenn das was für 160er marta + sid ist?


----------



## DaMatta (27. August 2008)

ich komme nur mit wenn meine gabel wider da ist. müsste aber eigentlich.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 13.9. :
> Leipzig ab 5:58 an DD-Neustadt 7:31 an Zittau 9:13 fährt alle 2 Stunden.
> Zurück 18:38, letzter Zug 20:38 (der ist dann kurz nach Mitternacht in Leipzig). Wenn wir in Zittau aber erst um halb 12 starten ists zu spät, also hier um 5:58 los muss schon sein.
> .... Leichte Ausrüstung sollte reichen (Knieschoner, CC-Helm)...
> ...




Ohne "wenn" wird dann bis Sonntag 7. September festgelegt. 
@xtobix: Martas sind kein Thema, eher stabile, griffige Reifen (felsiges rutschiges Gelände) und ausreichend Kondi für knapp 2000hm immer rauf und runter. 
Rad runtertragen ist aber immer noch besser als selber auf der Bahre getragen werden...

*Dabei:
- Longjohn
- Moe ?
- M.R.
- TAL
- cx
- xtobix
und ab DD
- Martn
- damatta
ab Freiberg
- dkc ?*

Routenvorschlag


PS: was ist eigentlich mit gab-star und jerk_chicken, die wollten doch auch mal ins Zittauer?


----------



## dkc-live (27. August 2008)

mal schauen wie es meiner hand geht. heute kann ich kaum tippen ....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. August 2008)

Ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. August 2008)

ich würde auch gern mitkommen. gruß eisenmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. August 2008)

ehm...langsam wirds voll. 
Falls gab-star und jerk_chicken mitkommen sind wir schon Ã¼ber 10...(Yvi hat keine Zeit)... 

Ich zeig hier jetzmal einfach Fotos von Trails die wir so fahren wollen: 






(Bild aus Wikipedia Foto + Copyright (c) JiÅÃ­ KÃ¼hn, 1997-2008)





(Foto von Proper: axl )

...und hier von unserem Ausflug im FrÃ¼hjahr

Also bitte mit KnieschÃ¼tzern, griffigen Reifen und ausreichend Kondi fÃ¼r 7-8 h HÃ¶henmeter schrubben anrÃ¼cken - das wird _*keine*_ Crosscountryrunde!!!!! 

*Dabei:
- Longjohn
- Moe !
- M.R.
- TAL
- cx
- xtobix

und ab DD
- Martn
- damatta
ab Freiberg
- dkc ?
Warteliste:
- eisenmann1*

PS:
Da lass ich jetzmal bis nx Woche so stehen. Mals sehn wieviel wir dann sind.


----------



## TAL (27. August 2008)

Also auf die Schlammpfützen habe aus dem verlinkten Beitrag hab ich ja wohl mal keinen Bock


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. August 2008)

also schützer werd ich mir da auch zulegen. wollt ich eh machen, da ich schon öffters mal hingeflogen bin aber bisher immer schwein hatte. man soll sein glück ja nicht herrausfordern. alles werd ich sicher nicht fahren , wie z.B. dieses Geröllfeld, das scheint ne krasse sache zu sein. aber der rest sieht gut aus. gruß eisenmann.
PS: am 28.09 will ich ja noch am neuseen mountainbike cup in leipzig teilnehmen. http://www.zielgerade.com/
vielleicht sind bei so viellen leuten 2 gruppen sinnvoll. langsam und schnell????


----------



## Long John (27. August 2008)

Also, ich glaub nächsten Dienstag bin ich nicht mit bei, weil .....yippiyayeah...., meine Reha geht jetzt doch noch los. Man mag es kaum glauben und da bin ich glaub ich nicht vor 19 Uhr draussen. 

Tut mir leid wenn die Runde für dich zu lulu gewesen ist. Andere wiederum sagten es sei zwischenzeitlich auch manchaml schon recht schnell gewesen. Das Bild formt sich halt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Ich fans vorn ganz ok war aber auch auf ssp unterwegs, da ist das eh immer anders. Es muss eben für alle machbar sein. meine Meinung jedenfalls. Würde natürlich gern mit in die Mimo kommen weiß aber noch nicht ob ich es packe. 

Ich hoffe das zwischenzeitliche Hoch hält bis zum 13.9. wegen der Zittau Tour. Das nimmt ja hier schon Berliner Ausmaße an. Also immer schön fleißig den Teller leer essen. Konditionell wirds sicher machbar sein. Die Frage ist ob man wirklich alle heftigen Steinwege nehmen muss. Immo ist mein linkes Knie eh leicht lediert; wahrscheinlich Überlastung und muss etwas Pause bekommen. 

Sollte das Wetter am Samstag gut sein was ja angesagt ist kann man ja auch noch mal n Ausflug machen. Samstag ist absolut Kaiserwetter, Sonntag auch(Kann ich aber nicht). Also nochmal Harz oder Erzgebirge bei schönen Wetter bevor es in die schlammige Jahreszeit so langsam übergeht???


@David: Gute Besserung; Einfallswinkel ist gleich Ausfallswinkel, oder wie war das noch mal?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. August 2008)

@cx: das fragezeichen bei mir kannste weg machen und durch ein ausrufezeichen ersetzen... was war denn sonst so los? hat sich wer auf die fresse gelegt oder wie oder was?


----------



## Long John (27. August 2008)

David gestern beim "Schrägwandsurfen" an der B2, weil der Reifen von der Felge gerutscht ist. Testfahrerrisiko eben, und sonst so?

Jetzt auf RTL 2 Schua dich schlau, alles wissenwerte übers Fahrrad. nur so als Info!


----------



## morph027 (27. August 2008)

@Long John: Sorry für Offtopic. Ist die Reha wegen deiner Tossy und zusätzlich zur Physio?

Ansonsten euch allen viel Spass...meine Schulter versagt mir diesen  (Aber tight rope fetzt, morgen kommen die Fäden raus)


----------



## Long John (27. August 2008)

So ist es, die Reha sollte normalerweise im Anschluss direkt nach der Abnahme der GR- verband, also in der 7.postoperativen woche erfolgen. Bei mir ist da leider organisatorisch etwas daneben gelaufen. Aber jetzt wird alles gut. 

Wenn eine Reha bei dir auch geplant ist(steht im Nachbehandlunggsplan) dann setzt dich frühzeitig mit deiner Krankenkasse und dem Kostenträger in Verbindung. Und bestehe auf eine ambulante Reha hier in Léipzig und nichts stationäres. Gute Besserung


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2008)

ne auffahrwinkel sitzened 45° + 1.5 Bar Reifendruck = Abflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (28. August 2008)

kurze frage von mir als geborener löbauer: die trails sind ja de rhammer... fährt ein local mit? wenn ich mal wiede rbei meinen schwiegereltern einfalle würd eich gerne mein bike mitbringen udn dann mal ne runde dort mit fahren. ich hoffe mein bmxtb mit pike, rubberqueen und 36/16 ssp reicht...


----------



## cxfahrer (28. August 2008)

Ne Locals nicht, da gibts aber hier welche im KTWR Forum ;.) HB76 zB ...man findet sich aber leicht selber zurecht wenn man im Bereich der Touristenattraktionen den Wanderpfaden folgt (bergab natürlich). Also einen bequemen Weg bergauf suchen und dann irgendwo runterstürzen (die Bilder sind aus dem Bereich Hochwald). Wanderkarte mitnehmen. Singlespeed ist bei den Steigungen von 15 - 25% nur schiebbar. 

*Nochmal zur Bahnfahrt:* Fährt jemand mit Auto, nimmt ggfs. wen mit? Damit man abchecken kann wieviele Bahntickets man braucht! *Ich würde den Zug kurz vor 8 von Leipzig nehmen wollen, da wäre man 11:20 ca. in Zittau und würde 20:30 zurück fahren (0:00 in Leipzig). *
Grund: mit so vielen Leuten reicht denke ich 6,5 h Biken plus Pausen, und Trailsuche macht in Grossgruppe auch keinen Spass. Das wird sonst schnell für den einen oder anderen grenzwertig. 
*OK ?*

PS: und ihr habt doch alle wenigstens ein Rücklicht, nen Camelbak und Regenjacke?

*PPS: bitte teilt mir bis Anfang nächster Woche per PM mit, ob ihr DEFININIV mitwollt, egal wies Wetter wird, und egal ob alle Ersatzteile da sind und alle Beulen verheilt sind. Wer bis da nicht zusagt, kommt auf Warteliste und dann muss man schauen ob es irgendwie noch geht mit Sachsenticket usw. - 10 Leute ist Limit!*

*Dabei:
- Longjohn
- Moe !
- M.R.
- TAL
- cx
- xtobix

und ab DD
- Martn ?
- damatta ?
- JerkChicken ?
ab Freiberg
- dkc ?
Warteliste:
- eisenmann1
- LH DJ ?*

Es gibt einen Zug Jonsdorf-Zittau, der braucht für die 10km 1 Stunde. Für Versehrte ein Option...


----------



## rs-sepl (28. August 2008)

Nur so als Tipp: 

Nach *Jonsdorf *(da geht eure Route lang), fährt ein Zug von Zittau aus.

mfg

sep


----------



## LH_DJ (28. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bis jetzt muss ich am 13.9. noch arbeiten, hab aber schon frei beantragt. Darf ich noch mit auf deine Warteliste Wilhelm? Meinen Dienstplan kriege ich am 2.9. Euer Plan klingt verlockend, muss leider immer noch fast jedes Wochenende arbeiten, deshalb seht ihr mich so selten. Hab einen Mondeo Kombi, da geht was rein wenn alles klappt.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## martn (28. August 2008)

ich kann da erst relativ kurzfristig was dazu sagen. bock hab ich auf alle fälle. wenn ja, dann werde ich ziemlich verstrahlt sein, weil am vorabend eine befreundete rostocker band hier in dd spielt und ich mit denen danach meistens noch unterwegs bin, bis in der neustadt nichts mehr offen hat.

protektoren habich noch nich, plane mir aber sixsixone veggie knees zu holen, ma gucken, ob das bis dann schon was wird.

bin jetz ersma ne woche weg, danach bin meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## dkc-live (28. August 2008)

gehts um den 7. oder um den 13. september? wenns der 13. ist streich mich raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2008)

13. September Zug kurz vor 8 von Leipzig 11:20 ca. in Zittau  20:30 zurück 0:00 in Leipzig

bitte teilt mir bis Anfang nächster Woche per PM mit, ob ihr DEFININIV mitwollt, egal wies Wetter wird, und egal ob alle Ersatzteile da sind und alle Beulen verheilt sind. Wer bis da nicht zusagt, kommt auf Warteliste und dann muss man schauen ob es irgendwie noch geht mit Sachsenticket usw. - 10 Leute ist Limit!

Dabei:
- Longjohn !
- Moe !
- M.R. ! (keine Bahnfahrt zurück)
- TAL
- cx ! (keine Bahnfahrt zurück)
- xtobix
- eisenmann1
- LH DJ ?

und ab DD
- Martn ?
- damatta ?
- JerkChicken ?

und unterwegs dazu:
- Yvonne

kriegt man also mit zwei Sachsentickets á 27 Euro wohl gebacken, das wären dann bei 10 Leuten 5.40 pro Nase.

Wetter


----------



## eisenmann1 (29. August 2008)

Fährt morgen jemand eine Tour bei an der man sich anschließen kann?? Gruß Eisenmann


----------



## EvilEvo (29. August 2008)

Fahren morgen mit Auto in Harz (also Fahrräder in Kofferraum), bei uns ist jemand abgesprungen und nun haben wir einen Platz frei, wenn du eine Möglichkeit hast, nach Wolfen (oder Bitterfeld) zu kommen, können wir dich mitnehmen.


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2008)

so also wenn jemand nächste woche bock auf ne tour hat ich bin jeden tag zuhause. also einfach reinstellen XD

hab mir mal meine funzel bestellt. *klick*

naja der Direktdrive ist zwar etwas schrottig aber wenn ich mir mal ein gutes Akkupack bauen sollte, Taugt die sicherlich


----------



## cxfahrer (2. September 2008)

Will noch jemand zum BR Anfang Oktober? Ich kann noch jemand mitnehmen im Auto.


----------



## FrankausHalle (2. September 2008)

Ich tät für Anfang Oktober starkes Interesse an einer Fahrt zum BR haben. Wie, wann, wo genaueres?


----------



## cxfahrer (2. September 2008)

www.brocken-rocken.de


----------



## flaxmo (2. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> www.brocken-rocken.de



Das klingt ja interessant. Da komme ich vielleicht auch mit.

Edit: Oh ich sehe es gibt schon eine Warteliste.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2008)

Kleines Update zu Zittau! Am Samstag den 13.9.  wird bis 14.9.die *Bahnstrecke zwischen Borsdorf und Leipzig gesperrt* - es gibt nur SEV und der nimmt keine Radls mit! 

Also entweder zurück nur bis Borsdorf fahren (und ein/zwei fahren morgens da ihr Auto hin und machen Taxi), oder schon um 16:30 von Zittau zurück, das wäre aber sehr hektisch (auch wenn man um 6 hier los fährt), oder es finden sich genug Autos um auf die Bahn zu verzichten - kostet halt mehr. 

*Was tun ?*


Dabei:
- Longjohn 
- Moe 
- TAL
- xtobix
- LH DJ 
- M.R.  (keine Bahnfahrt zurück, ggfs. mit cx auch hin)
- cx  (keine Bahnfahrt zurück, ggfs. mit Auto hin/zurück)

und ab DD (Gleis 3)
- Martn ?
- damatta ?

- Yvonne kommt Sa nachmittag dazu

Wetter

Zur Tour: Ich kenne die Wege zu 75%, den Rest probieren wir mal aus. Ich hab eine Karte. Wenn ich sehe, dass es zeitlich knapp wird (Dunkelheit, Regen, Gepose), kürzen wir auch ab. 
Die heftigen Stellen sind so kurz, dass man da das Rad in 2 minuten runtergetragen hat ggfs., vernünftige Reifen die auch bei Nässe halten sind aber von Vorteil. Knieschützer muss jeder selber wissen, aber wenn man gern mal hinfällt sind die schon besser. 
Verpflegung und Wasser (ca. 3l) muss sich jeder selber kümmern, es gibt immer die Möglichkeit eine tschechische Dorfkneipe anzufahren, aber da gibts idR nur Bier und Braten mit Knödel.


----------



## FrankausHalle (4. September 2008)

Wer hat Interesse am 09.09. 2008 mit in den Harz zu fahren? Anreise mit dem Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (4. September 2008)

> =cxfahrerWas tun ?



Da ich extra Urlaub nehme möchte ich schon den Tag nutzen, heißt, in Zittau nicht hetzen müssen um einen zeitigen Zug zu erreichen. 

Bahnfahrt bietet mehr Entspannung, man kann ein Bier zischen, kostet weniger, dauert lange.

Auto bis runter geht vielleicht schneller, wir sind flexibler, Bier für Beifahrer geht auch, Spritkosten kann man auch teilen.

*Bin für Auto fahren wenn wir alle mit Auto weg kriegen*. Kann meinen Mondeo Kombi anbieten. 4 Leute, 3 Räder hinten rein, 2 auf`s Dach. Komm natürlich auch mit dem Zug mit wenn ihr die Variante bevorzugt. Hätte es dann nicht weit von Borsdorf bis Mölkau.

So, jetzt seid ihr dran.

Dietmar


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. September 2008)

dann fahr ich zur Not halt auch mit meinem Gölfchen bis Borsdorf raus...allerdings ist die Transportkapa schon recht gering...maximal 2 bikes (und da is die mühle schon echt am limit)... hab aber keinen bock, n8s von borsdorf hier noch reinzudemmeln... DIE BAHN DEIN FREUND + HELFER  ...verderben einem sogar das apres-bike-bier...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2008)

Würdest du auch Auto bis Zittau fahren? Würde ja zunächst mal rechnerisch aufgehen (3+2+2). 
Sind dann für _jeden_ 25+ Euro Spritgeld ca. (statt 54 Euro für 7 -9) , hätte aber den grossen Vorteil, dass man sich die 2xhalbe Stunde ZittauBahnhof - Gebirge spart und direkt am Trail starten kann (Jonsdorf Wanderparkplatz am Ortsausgang nach Oybin). Ausserdem wäre man statt 11:15 um 10:30 da.

Ist ja noch übers Wochenende Zeit zum Überlegen.


PS:  mein Tork  ist zurück!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> würdest Du Auch Auto Bis Zittau Fahren?
> Ist Ja Noch übers Wochenende Zeit Zum überlegen.
> Ps:  Mein Tork  Ist Zurück!


 *ich Werd Mal Drüber Nachdenken! Zum Tork: Und Funktionierts Auch Wieder Oder Ist's Fabrikneuer Schrott ;-)*


----------



## cxfahrer (5. September 2008)

Alles brav repariert. Nur halt erstmal ne Leihbremse dran. Und ordentlich verpackt wars diesmal auch. 

Hast du keinen Kleinbus von der Arbeit zur Verfügung?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (5. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hast du keinen Kleinbus von der Arbeit zur Verfügung?


 ...scherzkeks ;-) ...a) da ist'n digi-fahrten-schreiber drin + zudem b) sind noch regale für die ganze montage-sche*sse drin montiert... denkbar ungünstigst, da kriegste nüscht rein


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. September 2008)

Morgen ne kleine Runde so gegen 1300?


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. September 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Morgen ne kleine Runde so gegen 1300?



Ach denke schon, was hast du dir vorgestellt? Gruß Eisenmann


----------



## Deleted 59812 (5. September 2008)

Vielleicht Mimo oder Kulki?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2008)

13:00 ist ok, kann ich noch in der neuen MBA lesen. 
Das Werkzeug würde ich aber nicht gern spazierenfahren - kannst du bei mir vorbeikommen? Können uns aber auch an der Rennbahn treffen.
Mimo hatten wir Dienstag. Ich wär daher entweder für Kulki oder durch den Zwenkauer Tagebau (schön dreckig, sollte aber gehen, hat nicht geregnet in der Nacht).

-


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. September 2008)

OK!

Ich würde sagen Rennbahn. Da weiß sicher jeder wo sie ist. Werkzeug kann ich ja auch im Rucksack mitnehmen.


----------



## cxfahrer (6. September 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> OK!
> 
> Ich würde sagen Rennbahn. Da weiß sicher jeder wo sie ist. Werkzeug kann ich ja auch im Rucksack mitnehmen.



Na da wär ich mir nicht so sicher...

Ok also 13:00 _Pferde_rennbahn_brücke_!


----------



## TAL (7. September 2008)

Zum 13.09.: Also wegen der Komplikationen mit der Bahn, würde ich auch das Auto bevorzugen. Zwar kann der Fahrer nicht wirklich was alkoholisches zu sich nehmen, aber man hat es dann nicht so weit nach Hause.
@Dietmar: Könnte auch nach Mölkau kommen, bin aus Stötteritz, ist ja nicht sooo weit 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dkc-live (7. September 2008)

wenn jemand bock hat die woche mo-do zu biken schreibt einfach wann und wo und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. September 2008)

@cx: ok, genug nachgedacht...habe kein problem mit der auto-anreise. p.s. unter folgendem link einige *eurobike*-impressionen (musste einfach mal wieder sein : *http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9694*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. September 2008)

Und? Welches hast du dir ausgesucht? Das 901?

Hast du eigentlich xtobix getroffen?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (7. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Und? Welches hast du dir ausgesucht? Das 901? Hast du eigentlich xtobix getroffen?


 das 901 wäre ne versuchung wert, macht nen sehr guten eindruck. nö, kenn ich ja nich... uups: Edith sagt grade ich kenn doch den Herrn Bartmann


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

http://www.zittauer-gebirge-cam.de/

Also zwecks Einteilung auf PKWs sollte xtobix sich mal melden - und auch LongJohn!
Ich fahre dann mit M.R. und bleibe Ã¼ber Nacht aufm Camping*,
also mÃ¼sst ihr euch selber aufteilen:
LH_DJ 
TAL
xtobix
moe
Longjohn

Wir kÃ¶nnen uns um *9:15 Uhr* hinter Bautzen-Ost (Abfahrt) an der *SHELL*-Tankstelle Bundesstrasse Richtung LÃ¶bau treffen (ca. 5km ausserhalb Bautzen), da die Landstrasse nach Jonsdorf ohne Navi nicht ganz einfach ist, wenn mans nicht kennt. Dann sind wir 10:30 in Jonsdorf. Ich wÃ¼rde so kurz vor 8 losfahren. 

Von damatta und martn habe ich nichts konkretes gehÃ¶rt...

*Camping in Zittau, ggfs. im 4-Personen-HÃ¼ttchen,ca 11â¬/pP. Die Jugendherberge in Jonsdorf ist ausgebucht!

Wetter


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

P.S. wir sollten das bis Mittwoch klar haben!


----------



## DaMatta (8. September 2008)

ich würde mitkommen weis nur nicht wie ich nun ohne zug hinkomme,


----------



## kroiterfee (8. September 2008)

hupt mal am ortseingang löbau für mich. meine heimatstadt


----------



## flaxmo (8. September 2008)

Fährt jemand morden die BDO Runde?


----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2008)

ja! (hab extra die 3 watt phillipslampe ans rad geschraubt)


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

flaxmo schrieb:


> Fährt jemand _morden_ die BDO Runde?






Bislang hab ich keinen gemordet, nur fast.

Was is denn nu? Packt ihr euch alle beim LH_DJ rein oder beim Moe in den Golf???

@damatta: Bahn 7:05 Pirna 9:13 Zittau. Dann gemütlich nach Jonsdorf radeln 10:30. Oder jemand  liest dich auf an der Dresdner Autobahn....martn hab ich mal ne PM geschickt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> oder beim Moe in den Golf???


 im golf sitzen longjohn + meinereiner...somit ist die karre voll. treffpunkt 9:15 geht klar...bis dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (8. September 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> im golf sitzen longjohn + meinereiner...somit ist die karre voll. treffpunkt 9:15 geht klar...bis dann!



Danke fürs posten und für die Eurobike Fotos und für den Wetterbericht und die geplante Biketour. Ich danke außerdem den Wettergott das er bis dahin das Wetter hält.

Vielleicht bis morgen, ansonsten WE


----------



## flaxmo (8. September 2008)

*schmunzel* nunja, morden sollte man natürlich nicht des mordens. morden früh schon eher.


----------



## LH_DJ (8. September 2008)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe bleiben noch TAL  xtobix   und ich übrig? Werd mal auf jedenfall den Dachträger aufbauen. 4 Leute + Bike sollte damit passen. Irgendwann muss nur mal eine klare Ansage kommen, müssen uns ja auch noch einen Treff ausmachen.

@cxfahrer - Du fährst wohl nicht ab Leipzig? Wegen Treff Bautzen-Ost?

Bis dann....
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (8. September 2008)

Ne - ist schon ab Leipzig, aber Konvoi ist vielleicht auf der Autobahn was beknackt, jenachdem wie man rausfährt und wie man aufs Gas drücken mag. 
Hat sich xtobix bei dir gemeldet? Willst du damatta an der Ausfahrt DD-Neustadt auflesen? Will einer über Nacht noch bleiben und SO mit uns zurück (ist noch  ein Platz im Campinghüttchen frei..)?
Gib mal den Status durch, wenn du mehr weisst.


----------



## LH_DJ (9. September 2008)

@cxfahrer: Ich fahre Samstag nach Hause, muss Sonntag arbeiten.

Bei mir hat sich noch niemand gemeldet. Schickt mir mal eure Tel.Nr. per PM, dann machen wir was aus. Wenn ich dann noch Platz habe kann ich sicher auch in Dresden anhalten. Wohne wie gesagt in Mölkau.

Dietmar


----------



## DaMatta (9. September 2008)

also bei mir wird es jetzt doch nichts.einfacher für mich und für euch.habe am FR ne party und da werd ich am SA früh nicht auf dem damm sein. wird schon mal wider klappen.


----------



## martn (10. September 2008)

jo, sorry, dass ich noch nichts weiter gesagt hab, war ja anderthalb wochen nich im lande...

ich bin immernoch sehr unschlüssig. die sache is die, dass ich samstach abend hier in dd auf ein konzert einer befreundeten rostocker band will (nich, wie irgendwann hier mal angedeutet am freitag. das war ein irrtum). was denkt ihr, bis wann die tour etwa geht?


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2008)

@martn: bis es dunkel ist und alle breit sind - schätze mal 18:30 mindestens. Es gibt da aber Strassen, die auf kurzem Wege (10km max.) nach Zittau führen, du könntest also im Zweifel auch früher die Bahn zurück nehmen. Mitnehmen im Auto kann dich dann aber keiner. Wenn du dich spontan entscheiden willst, kannst du also immer noch frühs mit der Bahn hin, nach Jonsdorf um 10:30 zum Treffpunkt radeln (google Jonsdorf Hainstrasse)und dann eben eine Schleife mitfahren (z.B. bis 16:00). Ich fänds nett wenn du mitkommst, denn du weisst wie man fotografiert und ausserdem will ich sehen wie du die Hügel mit SSP hochkommst...


*@TAL und xtobix: bitte dringend mit LH_DJ kontakten, sonst gehts ohne euch los!*

*Dabei:*

*Moe
Longjohn  
CX
M.R.
LH_DJ
Yvonne

-xtobix??
-TAL??*


wetter Es wird recht frisch sein morgens!

PS: Hütte für Sa/So ist reserviert, Laken+Schlafsack mitbringen - für den Einkauf sorge ich.


----------



## TAL (10. September 2008)

Also wie es sich bei mir bis jetzt herausgestellt hat, wird es wohl doch nix werden. 

Müsst dann wohl oder übel ohne mich los 


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

boah ... der fehler an der lefty war so doof dass ich 3 std gebraucht habe den zu finden ...
sowas simples .... ich könnt grad kotzen vor freude ...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. September 2008)

Danke cx für die Orga

Was war denn nun mit der Lefty?
Zu wenig Eis?


----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

ne... total doof eigendlich .. da eine lagerbahn auf der einen einen seite kerben hatten vom defekt hab ich sie einfach umgedreht ... naja die war aber leicht verbogen und ist beim ausfedern am messingring der die lagerbahnen hält hängengeblieben und wurde nach unten rausgedrückt ...

lösung lagerbahn in die andere richtung gebogen jetzt gehts ...

da muss man erstmal drauf kommen ^^

ps.: am eis kanns net liegen, vor der bdo tour gabs ein banana split


----------



## kroiterfee (10. September 2008)

nimmt jemand von euch auf die tour am we ein gps mit und kann mir die aufzeichnung zu kommen lassen? dann könnte beim nächsten besuch in der heimat dort auch mal lang eiern.


----------



## martn (10. September 2008)

hm... ich hätt auf jeden fall auch echt riesig bock und das konzert fängt tendentiell eh erst spät an.

mal andersrum gefragt, wie würde es denn mit mitfahrgelegenheiten ab dd ausschauen? im zweifelsfall nur hinwärts, wobei man mitm auto sicher schneller is, als mitm zug und dadurch auch ne spätere abreise noch gut machbar wäre. ich sag mal etwa neun bis spätestens zehn (dann müsst ich das ahmbrot aber auf der fahrt absolvieren) würd ich gerne wieder zu hause sein.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. September 2008)

@martn: Hin ist schwierig. Im Moment siehts so aus dass wir zu fünft in 2 Autos fahren und damit VOLL sind. Kann sich noch ändern, aber unwahrscheinlich. 

@kroiterfee: gps hat keiner. Musst du selber suchen...so wie man halt Trails sucht. Immer schön vom Forstweg abbiegen und ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2008)

keiner der mit ist


----------



## Long John (10. September 2008)

Es wäre ganz gut wenn ich die Sache mit der Übernachtung in Zittau dann live entscheiden könnte. Böcke hätte ich schon, ich hab aber auch daheim noch n bissel Arbeit zu liegen die sich ja leider Gottes auch nicht von allein erledigt. 

Sollte sich jedoch jmd. zur Übernachtung vor mir entscheiden werd ich auf jeden Fall Platz machen. Als denn. 

Fährt denn Dietmar nun?
@Moe: Wann bist´n am Samstag morgen bei mir oder soll ich zu dir kommen?

Achso, hab heut nachmittag in der Stadt Banshee - Jörg getroffen. Der wollte evtl. auch noch mit und würde sich kurzfristig bei mir nochmal melden(oder auch nicht). Ich werd ihn morgen nochmal anrufen.


----------



## LH_DJ (10. September 2008)

Jetzt wirds langsam kompliziert, denn mein Kumpel Frank möchte sich auch noch mit anschließen, wenn ihr damit kein Problem habt. Das heißt, ich fahre auf jedenfall selbst mit Auto und habe Frank dabei.

@Moe @Long John - ihr könntet auch bei mir mit rein, fahre Samstag zurück.

@cxfahrer - hast mich dann nicht an der Backe.

Bin ja mal gespannt, wer Samstag dann wirklich mit am Start steht, uns erwartet Sonnenschein, 15°
Bis dann.....

Dietmar


----------



## xtobix (11. September 2008)

hey sorry für die späte antwort.

am wochenende war ich am bodensee und seit montag wieder arbeiten...spätschicht :kotz: und zur zeit auch viel um die ohren.

also so wie es aussieht bin ich eh zu spät dran...oder? alle autos schon voll...?


----------



## cxfahrer (11. September 2008)

@xtobix: Nö, passt doch, musst halt zu LH_DJ nach Mölkau raus.
@Longjohn: dann kauf ich vorsorglich nichts für dich mit ein, musst du dir halt dann selber besorgen. FÜrs Hüttchen ists egal ob 3 oder 5.

* bei LH_DJ (nur SA)
- LH_DJ
- Frank
- xtobix

bei Moe
- Moe (nur SA)
- Longjohn (SA nur hin, ggfs.)

bei CX (SA und SO)
- CX
- M.R.

bei Yvonne (SA ab 16:30 und SO)
- Yvonne
- Longjohn (SO zurück, ggfs.)

bandshee-jörg?

Hey Leute, nun kommt mal auf den Punkt! Ich werde M.R. um kurz vor 8 abholen und 9:15 an der SHELL Tanke hinter Bautzen Ost sein. Da warte ich HÖCHSTENS 15 Minuten!! Wer dann nicht da ist, muss den JuHE Parkplatz Jonsdorf selber finden, ich will dort SPÄTESTENS um 10:45 los!! 
*(Ich weiss doch wie das immer läuft, nachher stehen wir noch um 11:30 da rum und warten auf wen der nur noch schnell mal noch zum Lidl wollte usw. und nahcher können wir die geilsten Trails nicht mehr fahren weils dunkel wird..)*
 
*@martn: ich könnte dich zur Not auch noch hin mitnehmen, zurück am Samstag könntest du mit Moe oder Jörg. Ruf mich an!


----------



## LH_DJ (11. September 2008)

> alle autos schon voll...?



Wenn Moe und Long John doch selbst fahren würden kannst du dann bei mir mit. Zu fünft wird selbst im Mondeo ungemütlich. Sollten wir heute noch klären. Hatte mit cxfahrer abgemacht, das heute abend "Meldeschluss" ist und dann klar sein soll, wer mit wem.

Also gebt noch mal euren Senf dazu, ich telefoniere am Abend mit cx.

Dietmar

@cxfahrer:  hatten wir den gleichen Gedanken


----------



## cxfahrer (11. September 2008)

rin in die Kartoffeln raus aus die Kartoffeln...

Vielleicht sollte ich nxmal Vorkasse nehmen, wie der checkb beim
BROCKEN-ROCKEN08
es sind noch Plätze frei!


----------



## checkb (11. September 2008)

CX,

gaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig bleiben.  Einfach von den schönen Zittautrails träumen. 

Euch viel Spass im Zittauer, checkb


----------



## xtobix (11. September 2008)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Wenn Moe und Long John doch selbst fahren würden kannst du dann bei mir mit. Zu fünft wird selbst im Mondeo ungemütlich. Sollten wir heute noch klären. Hatte mit cxfahrer abgemacht, das heute abend "Meldeschluss" ist und dann klar sein soll, wer mit wem.
> 
> Also gebt noch mal euren Senf dazu, ich telefoniere am Abend mit cx.
> 
> ...



hm...also wenn das für Moe und Long John ok ist? wenn nicht bin ich raus. wer auch ok.
also wegen mir müssen wir nicht noch extra mit einem auto fahren.


----------



## LH_DJ (11. September 2008)

So, habe xtobix per PM zu mir bestellt. Mal sehen ob er da ist.
Frank und ich kommen dann auf jedenfall, Treff wie beschrieben bei Bautzen.

@cxfahrer: Sorry für`s Durcheinander

Bis Samstag, wird schon schön werden.....

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (11. September 2008)

Ja denke ich auch, soll ja schönes Wetter geben. Keep Cool CX , Alles wird gut. Werd wohl nun doch bloß Samstag da sein. Hab Yvonne schon Bescheid gegeben.


----------



## martn (11. September 2008)

wenn wilhelm jetz noch sien telefon anschalten würde...

mal unabhängig davon: würde mich einer von den samstag zurückfahrenden bis dresden mitnehmen?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. September 2008)

Es sind jetzt alle Autos voll, die Samstag zurückfahren. Sonntag zurück geht aber noch..;.)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (13. September 2008)

so, es ist vollbracht... unter folgendem link einige bilder des heutigen tages... MAN WAR DAS G*IL!!!!!!!!! ...http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9878


----------



## TAL (14. September 2008)

Bei den Bildern wird man ja richtig neidisch
Schade, dass ich letzlich nicht dabei sein konnte 
Wie man sieht, war das Wetter ja einmalig!

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Long John (14. September 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/9883

noch mehr Bilder,

Fazit: Wetter goil, Tour goil, Trails noch goiler, Gruppe auch goil, hat tierisch viel Spass gemacht

Danke an den Scout


----------



## LH_DJ (14. September 2008)

> Fazit: Wetter goil, Tour goil, Trails noch goiler, Gruppe auch goil, hat tierisch viel Spass gemacht
> 
> Danke an den Scout



Du hast schon alles gesagt. Besser geht es kaum, das macht wohl mountainbiken aus. Hattet ihr nicht viel mehr Foto`s gemacht? 

Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen anderen Job, bei dem ich immer Wochenende frei hab, bei dem ich genug verdiene um mir was mit viel Federweg zu leisten und noch genug übrig ist um meine Frau ruhig zu stellen, wenn ich schon wieder mit euch unterwegs bin. Man wird ja wohl noch träumen dürfen........

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Long John (14. September 2008)

Das sind ja gleich 3 Dinge auf einmal. Also das geht nun wirklich nicht.  ...... Doch ......Mit ..........

Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. September 2008)

Bin auch wieder zu Hause!

War echt ein super WE/ Sa mit Euch!

cx hat noch einige Photos gemacht, die sicher bald kommen werden.

@CX
Vielen Dank nochmal für Organisation und Verpflegung!
War alles super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2008)

schaut nice aus die tour, dass nächste mal bin ich dabei, hatte das we aber für meien freundin verplant.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. September 2008)

M.R. was habt ihr denn heut noch so gefahren? P.S. an dieser Stelle selbstverständlich nochmals auch ein großes Dankeschön an den Tourenklaus ;-) war echt suuuper!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (14. September 2008)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183893]
	
das war gestern[/URL][URL="[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183900][IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/2/8/5/_/medium/moabtrail.jpg[/IMG][/URL]"][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183900]
	
[/URL][/URL]

Soooo....erstmal ein FETTES DANKE! 
1. dafür dass es diese feinen Trails gibt
2. an *checkb* dafür dass er mir die Trails gezeigt hat
3. an euch Jungs (und Mädel)fürs Mitkommen
4. an das Sahne Wetter
5. an Canyon dass sie mir SO EINE GEILE BREMSE zusammengebalstelt haben (mit der ich dann vor den Hindernissen nicht mehr bremsen konnte...)

usw. aber genug der Hymnen hier ein paar Fotos zu der Frage wo wir heut waren: auf dem Berg und im Wald, bischen Runterfahren üben und Panorama geniessen. 

Hier die Frage ist es ein Radweg oder nicht:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183899]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183904]
	
[/URL][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183915]
	
[/URL][URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183906]
	
[/URL]

Anlauf zum Droppen...
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183908]
	
[/URL]

...was ein Flowtrail, immer nur ultrasteil!
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183895]
	
[/URL]



Die Burg sind wir auch noch hoch und runter:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183914]
	
[/URL] [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183910]
	
[/URL]

Moabtrial sind wir dann auch nochmal wg. Panorama (s.o.) [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183892]
	
[/URL]

und dann nochmal aufn Hvozd, verbissen üben:
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/183907]
	
[/URL] Sind dann nochmal hoch und einen anderern Rumpelweg zurück zum Auto hinuntergebrochen, der war auch nicht schlecht. Waren nur 16km in 4,5h -ein neuer Rekord der Langsamkeit! Wir passen uns dem dortigen Rentnertempo an und denken dass wir dann auch nxmal im Schnitzelshuttle mitfahren dürfen.





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/9913


----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2008)

da wird der federweg knapp  geschätzte 170 sind ja schon mit reifen und gabel weg (letztes foto)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (14. September 2008)

M.R. Holla die Waldfee... biste die treppe doch noch gefahren? RESPEKT!!!! ansonsten: schöne bilder...tauschen wir dann am besten mal per usb-stick aus...


----------



## xtobix (14. September 2008)

hey jep auch ein dickes DANKE  von mir! war ein super tag. 

nette leute, nettes wetter, nette hügel...einfach nett hehe
hat sehr viel spaß gemacht...und muß!!! wiederholt werden.
vielleicht auch mal zwei tage.
mit federweg 80/80 für mich ab und an etwas grenzwertig...aber dafür wiegt der bock ja nicht so viel -> tragen 

und wie ich sehe hattet ihr drei heute noch mächtig spaß!

bilder kommen die woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephenr80 (14. September 2008)

Hola!!

Ich habe seit einige Monate ein MTB gekauft,weil ich aus einigem Grunden nicht mehr joggen kann und wollte wissen ob es irgendwelche MTB Team/Gemeinschaft/Gruppe hier in LE zu finden ist.

Ich habe nämlich nur weniger KM gemacht, bin aber von joggen fit genug um vielleicht ein paar KM mehr mit jemandem zu machen. Und ein bisschen Erfahrung von Profis zu sammeln heheh

Wenn nicht, würde ich gerne wissen ob es irgenwelche schönen Wegen zu finden sind. Ich mag asphaltierten Wegen nicht zu sehr! 

spanische Grüße an alle und danke!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. September 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> M.R. Holla die Waldfee... biste die treppe doch noch gefahren? RESPEKT!!!! ansonsten: schöne bilder...tauschen wir dann am besten mal per usb-stick aus...



Die Treppe bin ich nicht gefahren. Die kommt erst, wenn ich den oberen Teil flüssig durchkomme ohne den Fuss absetzen zu müssen. In Etappen ging es aber schon ganz gut.
Aber nächstes mal kommt auf jeden Fall der Drop vom Felsen.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (15. September 2008)

stephenr80 schrieb:


> Hola!!
> 
> Ich habe seit einige Monate ein MTB gekauft,weil ich aus einigem Grunden nicht mehr joggen kann und wollte wissen ob es irgendwelche MTB Team/Gemeinschaft/Gruppe hier in LE zu finden ist.
> 
> ...



Und wieder ein neuer!

Erstmal Willkommen!

Trails findest Du am besten dienstags, 18.00 Uhr am Bike Department Ost in der Karl Liebknecht Straße (mit Beleuchtung und Helm!).
Ansonsten wird sich hier immer mal zum Touren verabredet. Also ab und zu reinschauen.

säkssche Grieße!

M.R.


----------



## dkc-live (15. September 2008)

zum thema beleuchtung: damit ist kein stecklicht gemeint. etwas leistung sollte schon dahinter sein.


----------



## checkb (15. September 2008)

Fette Bilders von euch.  

Was ich richtig geil finde, I ( Y )vonne versucht es erst aussen ( wie alle vor ihr ) um dann die geilere Linie vor dem Baum zu fahren.  

Naja, der Herbst ist noch lang und Zittau quasi um die Ecke. 

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (15. September 2008)

Ja leider wirds aber im Herbst auch so schnell dunkel  ... aber ich muss nochmal hin, weil wir *natürlich* wieder nicht dazu kamen hinter Lückendorf zu fahren und auf der Finkenkoppe die Treppe zu suchen. 

Aber der Trail vom Töpfer runter direkt auf die Strasse  vor die Autos - neu für uns, aber wir waren sicher nicht die Ersten  - war dafür sooo geil...


----------



## checkb (15. September 2008)

> Aber der Trail vom Töpfer runter direkt auf die Strasse  vor die Autos - neu für uns, aber wir waren sicher nicht die Ersten  - war dafür sooo geil...



Nee.  Den Meesta hätte es da auch schon fast erwischt.
checkb


----------



## martn (16. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> [...]
> Hier die Frage ist es ein Radweg oder nicht[...]



lass mich raten... cyklotrasy?

ich ärger mich tierisch, dasses bei mir nich geklappt hat...
das nächste mal aber!


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2008)

martn schrieb:


> lass mich raten... cyklotrasy?
> 
> ich ärger mich tierisch, dasses bei mir nich geklappt hat...
> das nächste mal aber!



Nene, ist noch in D, aber wir hatten da so eine kleine Diskussion mit einer Wandererin (ihr Mann war aber auf _unserer_ Seite )


----------



## dkc-live (16. September 2008)

wenn jemand ein sigma nipack loswerden will soll er es sagen ...mein mitbewohner will auch mal mitradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (16. September 2008)

Gruß Wilhelm,
warst du das heute der mir an der Klärgrube am Sportforum entgegen kam. Mir war schlichtweg zu kalt um da geistig schnell zu schalten sonst hätte ich mal angehalten 
Ich saß diesmal auf einem schwarzen Rad, das gelbe ist nicht mehr in meinem Bestitz.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. September 2008)

Gruss zurück - ne ich war heute nicht radeln.


----------



## flaxmo (17. September 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> zum thema beleuchtung: damit ist kein stecklicht gemeint. etwas leistung sollte schon dahinter sein.



Hm, genau... siehe meine hyperquantendetektions dreifachsuperinversive phasenmodulations TRILED... wow, das Ding leuchtet das fetzt euch die Löffel weg.

btw, suche eine leichte, helle trailtaugliche Lampe... irgendwelche Empfehlungen?

Bis Dienstag.

Max


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2008)

www.fenixstore.com

oder selber bauen

luxilus

oder wie ich es mache ~ 80â¬ was selber "bauen"

aber wÃ¼rde ich dir nicht empfehlen ... wenn du nicht so wi ich 100 leute im etechnikabteil nerven willst

prinzipiell leuchtet einen 25 Watt 24Â° Osram IRC auf 18 Volt alles aus und kostet 100 â¬


----------



## checkb (17. September 2008)

> btw, suche eine leichte, helle trailtaugliche Lampe... irgendwelche Empfehlungen?



GRISU, gibt es hier im Forum. Löst im Berliner N8ridefred gerade die Wilma ab. 

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2008)

Diese FENIX, um genau zu sein.

checkb, mach mal nen Link rein. Bringst du die zum BR mit?


----------



## checkb (17. September 2008)

hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358071

Richi ist der Ansprechpartner und kümmert sich um den Kontakt zum Erbauer. Die Funzel wir auch beim BR N8ride zu sehen sein.

checkb


----------



## dkc-live (17. September 2008)

bei der übernächsten bdo tour ist mein 12 watt led werfer fertig. billischer als 2 fenix und doppelt so hell .. laut datenblatt .. man sehen was er taugt wenn nicht wird er bei ebay verscheuert


----------



## flaxmo (19. September 2008)

brrr... Grisu ja, aber 320 Ocken für eine Lampe ist mir zuviel. Da ich elektrotechnisch fit bin werde ich mir da wohl mal was eigenes bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. September 2008)

bartmann, wann stellste denn die bilder mal online ;-) p.s.: waren heute mal wieder in Thale... siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10084


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. September 2008)

Na toll!

Und ich häng' bei Opa am Haus auf der Leiter.

Verdammt!


----------



## Long John (20. September 2008)

Ach shit, das wär mal was gewesen. Habt Ihr euch wohl Dienstag im Glashaus ausgemacht? Schöne photos. Ich vermisse Frank mit seinem weißen Lapierre. Ich komm wohl erst nächte Woche wieder zum fahren. Vielleicht am WE. Wenn schönes Wetter wird könnte man ja am Samstag nochmal ne fette Ausfahrt irgendwohin machen. Talsperre Kriebstein oder Jena wär doch auch nochmal was dieses Jahr.


----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2008)

MMmmhhh...lecker Wetter heute....was das wohl gibt...


----------



## elfabricante (21. September 2008)

fährt heute jemand???? wetter is ja vielversprechend


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. September 2008)

so, es ist vollbracht - einige ausgesuchte bilder der heutigen kaffeefahrt nach hahnenklee sind anzuschauen unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10134


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (21. September 2008)

Wo gabs Kaffee? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (21. September 2008)

Wird ja immer besser hier.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (21. September 2008)

kaffee-rätsel-lösung: ...wenn mir jemand einen eingeschenkt hätte, wär ich nicht so lange im land der träume gewesen (mit kuscheldecke ;-)


----------



## Long John (22. September 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wird ja immer besser hier.



ja aber echt mal


----------



## ES.EL (23. September 2008)




----------



## *Yvi* (23. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

habs mal geschafft mich anzumelden ;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (23. September 2008)

aaah... sieh an... was lange währt ;-)))))) ... WIE SIEHT DAS DENN DONNERSTACH AUS? JEMAND BÖCKE? SOLL JA VON OBEN TROCKEN SEIN?!


----------



## *Yvi* (23. September 2008)

Also ich bin Donnerstag dabei, bei der Wettervorhersage.


----------



## Long John (24. September 2008)

Aha, na dann viel Spass. Ich werd am Donnerstag früh um 3 mir arbeiten beginnen und nachmittags um 4 (hoffe ich) aufhören. ...... würg.........

Bin dann nicht mehr so für Radfahren eher für schlafen. Herzlich willkommen, Yvonne. Schön dich dann auch mal hier anzutreffen. Hat jmd. noch Böcke am Sonntag in Erzgebirge zu fahren? Der Checker will ja auch hin. Der hat vielleicht noch n Plätzel frei. Ansonsten Yvi du wolltest am So. nach krupka (meint Willo) oder hättest du auch Bock auf Miriquidi. Moe?M.R.?

Guckt mal im dazugehörigen Fred.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. September 2008)

Ich hätte schon Bock. Egal ob Miriquidi oder Krupka, beides sicher super.
Müsste dann auch meine neue Gabel haben. Endlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (24. September 2008)

Gut, ich hab am Samstag halt noch n Cateringmitzumachen. deswegen weiß ich noch nicht so richtig wie ich es organisatorisch auf die Reihe bringe aber wenns jmd. gibt der uns mit nimmt wärs doch supi, oder halt Bahn. Angeblich solls in Lengefeld ja auch n Bahnhof geben. Hab nur noch keine Verbindung gefunden.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. September 2008)

@longjohn: sonntag hätte ich auch bock...hoffe da spielt das wetter mit. Ich denke Yvi wäre auch mit dabei (und somit wärens 4 Leute, die würden ja auch in den Bus passen falls der zur Verfügung steht?!) ...ansonsten morgen abend 18.30h am Brunnen vor'm Gewandhaus


----------



## elfabricante (24. September 2008)

oh, morgen 18:30!! plan eich mal ein. Danke für den Tipp

Gruß


----------



## *Yvi* (25. September 2008)

Moin Moin,

ja also ich bin am Sonntag mit dabei. Die Beschreibung hatte ich schon am Dienstag entdeckt. Klingt doch super. Dann können wir von mir aus alle von LE mit dem T4 fahren oder? 

LG


----------



## Long John (25. September 2008)

*Yvi* schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ja also ich bin am Sonntag mit dabei. Die Beschreibung hatte ich schon am Dienstag entdeckt. Klingt doch super. Dann können wir von mir aus alle von LE mit dem T4 fahren oder?
> 
> LG



So wird das Spitze, Jetzt müssen wir nur noch n Treffpüunkt ausmachen, wo wir uns wann treffen. Ich denke wir sollten schon gg 8 Uhr hier dann spätestens wegkommen?

Oder?

Treffpunkt könnte sich Parkplatz vorm Völkerschlachtdenkmal anbieten wenn das für Ivi ok ist?

Dabei:
Ivi
Moe
MR
Long John


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. September 2008)

Dieser Treffpunkt ist mir natürlich recht ;-)


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. September 2008)

@M.R.: yvi, longjohn + meinereiner ham das vorhin ausgemacht...7:30h am so. morgen bei mir, dann einladen und abfahrt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. September 2008)

Ok!


----------



## checkb (26. September 2008)

Beim *BROCKEN-ROCKEN 2008* sind noch *3 Plätze* frei. Wer kurzfristig Lust hat...klick hier.

checkb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. September 2008)

N'abend zusammen! ...morgen nachmittag ne ausfahrt? ab ca. 14h? wohin is mir wurscht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (26. September 2008)

Wäre dabei!

Muss meinen Vanillefuchs mal ausführen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (26. September 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Wäre dabei!
> 
> Muss meinen Vanillefuchs mal ausführen.


 ...soso, der feine herr vanillefuchs...dann machen wir 14h rennbahnbrücke scheibenholz, so 2-3 std. ...wer sonst noch mit will ist eingeladen. overandout


----------



## Long John (26. September 2008)

Bin auf Arbeit, denn Arbeit macht frei........frei von Freizeit.´

War heut kurz beim Stadler draußen, da steht das 08er Trek Remedy. So ohne Ende goil, aber die Beratung so ohne Ende schaiße, das geht echt gar nicht. Aber das Bike alter Schwede. Die Tomac Snyper Fully´s sind auch nicht schlecht und sehr schick, und Ransom 10 war auch da. Ich glaub ich muss da morgen noch mal hin.


----------



## checkb (29. September 2008)

Morgen nach Leipzig.

War cool gestern mal ein paar Gesichter hinter den Nics kennen zu lernen. Warum der CX keine Lust auf Enduro bei besten Wetter hatte bleibt mir ein Rätsel. 

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (29. September 2008)

Wollte mir die Vorfreude auf den Schneeregen nx. WE nicht vom schönen Wetter vermiesen lassen. 
Ihr wart wohl lange unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. September 2008)

ich war am donnerstag und freitag in wernigerode im harz.war tolles wetter 

achja die jugendherberge kostet bloÃ 19 â¬ vllt auch mal ne Ã¼berlegung wert


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. September 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ihr wart wohl lange unterwegs?


 ...war auf jeden Fall ne schöne TOUR...fühlte mich wie "daheim" ...hier noch'n paar Bilder: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10392 (leider sind's nur unspektakuläre)


----------



## dkc-live (30. September 2008)

gesegnet sei der der um die ecke wohnt 

ich versuche im oktober da auch mal hinzufahren


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. September 2008)




----------



## speedfreak8484 (2. Oktober 2008)

ich auch leipzig.nord.gerne mal ne runde irgendwo mitfahrn,aber eher nicht in richtung kmschrubben.vernünftiges tempo.auto t4 vorhanden.auch gerne mal rochlitz oÄ.bei interesse melden..0176 23564815,micha.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, hat jemand von euch eine Idee was man für einen Reifen verbauen kann, der zum einen leicht ist zum anderen ausreichend Pannenschutz bietet. Ich fahre derzeit einen Ritchy TommySlick 1.4 plus Pannschutzstreifen unter dem Mantel, Gewicht für beide zusammen etwa 800g+ 244g(vobei ich hier nich genau weis ob das Gewicht für beide Gürtel oder jeweils einen gilt). Ich dachte an einen Faltreifen mit integriertem Pannenschutz, reifenbreite auch in etwa wie der Tommy möglichst auch in einer Profilarmen Variante.
Mein neues Rad ist einfach noch zu schwer es geht deutlich über die 10 kg und das ist zum einen der schweren Bereifung zu schulden.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Oktober 2008)

Kennt jemand diesen:
Schwalbe Kojak Performance Line Race Guard Faltreifen

- 26x1,35 = MTB-Reifen/4,0-6,5 Bar/Maximale Belastung von 100 kg

Gewicht:
295 g


----------



## eisenmann1 (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde dir den Marathon Supree empfehlen. Ich fahre  diesen reifen auf meinen 28" Fahrrad und hatte seit dem nie wieder eine Panne und das ding rollt fantastisch. Ein sehr guter Reifen. Als MTB Reifen würd ich wieder den Nobby Nic nehmen.
Gruß Eisenmann



-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> Hallo, hat jemand von euch eine Idee was man für einen Reifen verbauen kann, der zum einen leicht ist zum anderen ausreichend Pannenschutz bietet. Ich fahre derzeit einen Ritchy TommySlick 1.4 plus Pannschutzstreifen unter dem Mantel, Gewicht für beide zusammen etwa 800g+ 244g(vobei ich hier nich genau weis ob das Gewicht für beide Gürtel oder jeweils einen gilt). Ich dachte an einen Faltreifen mit integriertem Pannenschutz, reifenbreite auch in etwa wie der Tommy möglichst auch in einer Profilarmen Variante.
> Mein neues Rad ist einfach noch zu schwer es geht deutlich über die 10 kg und das ist zum einen der schweren Bereifung zu schulden.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Oktober 2008)

Hmm mit beider Reifen bekomme ich leider keine Gewichtsersparnis. Mit den Kojak mindestens 400g. DIe Frage ist hier nur hält der der angegebene Pannenschutz RaceGurad auch das was er verspricht.

Auf meinem alten hatte ich die MArathon plus Kevlar Guard als 2.0 mit der Rollfähigkeit war ich da nicht überzeugt, in verbindung mit Pannenschutzschläuchen waren die aber sogut wie unkaputtbar. Den Tommy bin ich anfänglich also vor 3 Jahren auch schon gefahren in Verbindung mit Pannenschutzschläuchen nie einen Platten mehr gehabt, ohne diese 1 mal Plattfuß. Beim Ausbau dieser Tommys was der Schlauch mit Pannen gel 2 mal perforiert. Die Lauffähigkeit der Tommy´s sind nur wirklich geil.
Deswegen diese wieder montiert nur mit ergänzenden Antipannenbändern plus wiederum Gel Schläuchen.

Kaufen würde ich so einen Reifen eh erst nächstes Jahr, nur ich will das er die gleichen super Rolleigenschaften auf Strasse sowie leichtem Gelände hat, zudem leichter als das derzeitige Paket ist und ich sicher sein kann auch hier keinen Platten zubekommen, den ich laufe ungern nach Hause 

Begeistert bin ich auch vom Schwalbe Blizzard Kevlar Guard nur den gibt es nur in der 700ér Variante und nicht für MB.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (3. Oktober 2008)

Schlechtester Reifen den ich je gefahren bin, ist der Schwalbe Speed Cruser , den hab ich nie über 10 km bewegen können auch mit Pannenschutzschlauch. 4 mal Platten, bei weniger als 25 km Laufleistung. Den hab ich ganz schnell mit einem Marathon ausgetausch ( auch 28ér Rad).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (8. Oktober 2008)

Was´n nu hier los? Keener mehr Böcke oder was? Die Chemnitzer überholen uns bald

Also 
1. Fährt morgen jmd. 18.30 Rennbahn oder? Bienitz oder so was, mir egal
2. Wochenende soll schönes Wetter geben. Samstag evtl. jmd. Lust auf ne Ausfahrt, ggf. Steinbrüche oder auch weiter weg, Zug oder so was

3. @EG-Phantom: Bei diesen Problem kann Dir hier vermutlich keiner mehr helfen. Hier wird nur noch breit, profilstark und pannsicher verbaut. Von Slicks und so hab ich kein Plan. So richtig halten die doch alle nicht und im Gelände ist es eh sinnlos.

4. @CX: Du kannst ruhig mal mit n paar Bilder vom BR reinstellen, das gilt auch für Ivi und Tobi.

Als denn, sieht zu


----------



## LH_DJ (9. Oktober 2008)

Hab Spätdienst, incl. Wochenende. Also bei mir entspr. schlecht mit Touren. Dabei grinse ich immer noch, wenn ich an Zittau zurück denke. Im November hab ich etwas frei, wie wärs denn da?
Bis später....

Dietmar


----------



## *Yvi* (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin Moin,

heut ist eigentlich treffen 18:15 vorm Gewandhaus am Brunnen. Mal schauen wo wir dann hinbiken. Was spontanes fällt uns dann schon ein

Bilder von BR hab ich gar keine gemacht, nur am biken gewesen 

Am We hab ich leider keine Zeit.

Na dann vielleicht bis heute Abend


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2008)

is jemand am sonntag in lengenfeld beim miriquidi... ich würd vllt hinradeln


----------



## cxfahrer (9. Oktober 2008)

@ dkc: ja ärgere mal die Miriquidis ordentlich, ich musste noch beim BR psychosoziale Nachbetreuung machen, checker war immer noch ganz fertig ;.) (" im Arzgebirg, wo die Trails 4 meter breit sind...")...

Heut abend kann schon sein dass ich mitfahre. 
Bilder beim BR hat glaub ich keiner gemacht, zumindest hab ich niemand gesehen (ausser beim Bunnyhop, siehe Fred). Waren ja auch nur die üblichen Sachen, so wie immer. Gibts schon genug Fotos ;.) und die Wege kennst du ja auch, Andreas.


----------



## checkb (9. Oktober 2008)

> checker war immer noch ganz fertig ;.)



Was heisst hier fertig.  Ich fahre halt nicht gerne 250 Kilometer für ne Runde die ich auch im Sandland haben kann. Du warst ja nicht da, ich glaube du wusstest was. 

Schaun mer mal was noch kommt, der Random hat ja was extremes in Planung bzw. Aussicht gestellt. Vielleicht gibt es da was fettes für uns. 

checkb


----------



## Long John (9. Oktober 2008)

Gut dann heut abend vorm Gewandhaus. Habsch glatt vergessen. Ist aber meiner Meinung nach n relativer prolliger Treffpunkt. Aber egal.

@DKC: Sonntag Mriquidi wird bei mir nichts. Ist mir zu naja....sagen wirs mal so zu weit weg...
@Dietmar: November?? Es wird allmählich immer kälter, aber du hast Recht. Ich muss auch noch immer lachend an Zittau zurückdenken. War echt n Highlight.







@CX: Ja hast ja Recht... Ich dachte nur.

bis dann


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2008)

sind doch nur 30 km bis zu miriquidi


----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. Oktober 2008)

wie siehts denn morgen nachmittag aus? wetter sollte ja bestens sein. hier noch'n paar bilder von gestern (nüscht besonderes)... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/10713


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. Oktober 2008)

Bin krank. Bei mir geht es allerfrühstens am Sonntag zu ner ganz gaaaaanz lockeren Runde.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir nur nach 16 Uhr wenn, und dann auch nur locker, die Erkältung hat mich fest im Griff.


----------



## dkc-live (12. Oktober 2008)

wenn mal jemand bock auf biken in freiberg hat, der ist gerne eingeladen, die trails sind zur zeit super flowig (nur leider gehts recht früh wieder berghoch ^^)


----------



## Long John (16. Oktober 2008)

Fährt evtl. jmd. am Sonntag mit in Harz? Soll ja schönes Wetter geben. Ich hätt schon Böcke


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. Oktober 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> Fährt evtl. jmd. am Sonntag mit in Harz? Soll ja schönes Wetter geben. Ich hätt schon Böcke


 ...wir wollten am So. in Jena ne Runde drehen - wetterabhängig halt.


----------



## *Yvi* (16. Oktober 2008)

das wetter wird gut, da bin ich voll guter Dinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Oktober 2008)

Harz wäre gut. Da könnte ich endlich mal den Fuchs quälen.

Bin auch soweit wieder fit.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Oktober 2008)

fährt morgen jemand? 14h ?


----------



## Long John (17. Oktober 2008)

Ist das jetzt wieder so ne Entscheidungssache zw. Jena und Harz, mir ists egal Jena hat auch seine Reize und ist nicht ganz so weit. Wann soll´s denn losgehen? 

Morgen 14 Uhr passt. Fockeberg? Darf ich heut abend halt nicht mehr ganz so viel trinken. Als denn


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Oktober 2008)

Jena geht natürlich auch. Da nehm' ich dann aber den SSpler mit.

Ob es morgen klappt, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Oktober 2008)

ok, morgen 14h aufm col de la focke obendruff geht klar ... ja, es soll nach Jena gehen, ich schliess mich nochmal mit Yvi kurz und geb Euch beiden (LongJohn und M.R.) dann Bescheid. Losgehen solls hier um 11h... Details kläre ich noch...


----------



## LH_DJ (18. Oktober 2008)

Was soll ich sagen, ich arbeite natürlich wieder, Sonntag 8:45 bis 17:30, da bleibt nichts übrig vom Tag. 
Dietmar


----------



## Benji3000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Servus Leipziger,

bin vor kurzem auch nach LEJ gezogen. Gibt es Jemanden der morgen ne Runde dreht? Welche Gebiete könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ich habe immer wieder gehört das Jena ganz gut wäre. Wie sieht es mit Chemnitz aus oder Richtung Harz? Am liebsten würde ich mich mit nem Sachsen Ticket in die Bahn hocken und ein Stück ins Hügelland fahren....

Viele Grüße
Benji


----------



## Long John (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du willst kannst du dich heute mit anschließen, 14 Uhr Fockeberg. Ansonsten ja, Muldental, Chemnitz, Harz, Dresden, Jena, Rochlitzer Berg kann man überall gut fahren. Hier in und um LE gibts eher nur CC lastige Trails oder Schotterwege.


----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Sacht ma, hab heute so nen komischen Canyon-Torque (?)-Fahrer, (sah jedenfalls so aus) mitm Renner versägt, war das hier zufällig einer ausm Forum?? Soviel Canyon-Fahrer gibts hier ja in LE m. E.  gar nicht...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2008)

War das Ding grün?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (18. Oktober 2008)

Dunkel auf jedenfall, keine Zeit so genau zu gucken, hab ich eigentlich aufm Renner nie.. War so nach 15 Uhr, in Richtung Downtown LE.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2008)

Groß und schmal auf grünem Torque = cxfahrer


----------



## Moe's Tavern (18. Oktober 2008)

WAR HERRLICH HEUTE... siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/10975 @M.R. und LongJohn: ich schick Euch heut abend noch ne SMS wegen morgen


----------



## cxfahrer (18. Oktober 2008)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Sacht ma, hab heute so nen komischen Canyon-Torque (?)-Fahrer, (sah jedenfalls so aus) mitm Renner versägt, war das hier zufällig einer ausm Forum?? Soviel Canyon-Fahrer gibts hier ja in LE m. E.  gar nicht...



Es gibt noch so jemand der sein schwarzes Tork nur bei schönem Wetter auf der Strasse fährt, den hab ich einmal gesehen - und dann gibts noch den Jörg, aber der fährt sein Tork hier in L.E. höchstens mal in direkter Mähe des Cospudi, weil er da wohnt.  
Ich wars jedenfalls nicht weil ich seit zwei Wochen nicht mehr geradelt bin und vor Dienstag wirdsbestimmt auch nix...hatschi.
Euch viel Spass in Jena!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Oktober 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Euch viel Spass in Jena!


 ...danke, den hatten wir, richtig gerockt hat aber nur die letzte abfahrt, harz is mir irgendwie lieber ... 'n paar fotos unter http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/11019 ...details dann dienstag. p.s.: rennrad vs. tork auf asphalt: MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! ...nur mal mein senf dazu...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (19. Oktober 2008)

Jepp, war schön heute.

Curry-Wurst war ein standesgemäßer Abschluss

Gute Besserung noch an den cxfahrer!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. Oktober 2008)

jau, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an den cxfahrer!!!!! Das mit der Wurst: ...wie wir heute in der Körri-Bude festgestellt haben, ist doch der Anfang und das Ende jeder Mahlzeit die Wurst(form). Es sei denn... aber das lassen wir jetzt hier...


----------



## Long John (20. Oktober 2008)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> jau, auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche an den cxfahrer!!!!! Das mit der Wurst: ...wie wir heute in der Körri-Bude festgestellt haben, ist doch der Anfang und das Ende jeder Mahlzeit die Wurst(form). Es sei denn... aber das lassen wir jetzt hier...



Weiße Sch..... äh Worte, ja war ne eigentlich gelungene Tour in und um Jena. 56km und so knapp 1000 hm. ´
Highlight war natürlich der kaputte Reifen und Best of WORSCHT in Jena. 

Gute Besserung an CX und vielen Dank an den Scout falls der hier mitliest bzw. im Forum aktiv ist.


----------



## Long John (21. Oktober 2008)

Wenn jmd. Lust hat am Donnerstag oder Freitag mit in den Harz zu fahren möge er sich hier melden. Soll ja schönes Wetter geben. Allerdings wirds etwas kalt.

Vielleicht besteht ja bei den ein oder anderen noch die Möglichkeit ein Tag Urlaub zu nehmen oder mal sowas wie Kasse zu machen. Soll im Studentenleben ja immer mal machbar sein. 

Zug geht 7.05, 7.51 oder 9.05 Fahrtzeit immer so 2.5 Std.
Rückfahrt ab 16.30 stündlich ab Werni.

Also wer Bock hat und gesund ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. Oktober 2008)

Donnerstag/ Freitag geht nicht.

Am WE wäre aber möglich.


----------



## Peter81 (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leipziger Biker,

der eine oder andere kennt mich vielleicht von Jens' Dienstagsrunde vom BDO. Ich war der mit schwarzem Speci Stumpjumper in schwarz. Betonung auf war. Mein Keller wurde von Dieben heimgesucht und nun steh ich ohne bike da. Irgendwelche Hinweise eurerseits? Wäre sehr dankbar.
Außerdem noch das Fahrrad meiner Freundin weg. Cube AMS in braun-weiss (das Damenmodell).
Schöne ******** (sorry die Wortwahl aber ich bin frustriert)
Da ich jetzt 3 Monate im Ausland war, weiss ich auch nicht wann es genau passiert ist. Bin am Montag wieder gekommen und wollte gestern zum BDO-denkste.
Also falls einer von euch Rat weiss, bitte bei mir melden.
Danke
Peter


----------



## BlindGuardian (22. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Polizei melden, Hausratversicherung bescheid sagen und du bekommst den vollen Kaufpreis zurück (wenn du den Beleg noch hast). Mehr bleibt dir wahrscheinlich nicht  ich kann das mitfühlen, habe das vor einem Jahr auch mitmachen müssen


----------



## Moe's Tavern (22. Oktober 2008)

oh, schöne sch..sse mit der klauerei :-( ...wer bock hat: morgen abend 18:15 am brunnen vor'm gewandhaus, sofern trocken von oben


----------



## Peter81 (22. Oktober 2008)

ist in Arbeit, natürlich habe ich noch den Beleg, ich bin ja Hobbybuchmacher ;-)


----------



## Bischimo (24. Oktober 2008)

Guten morgen ihr Leiptschor, @peter81- haste mal paar Bilder von den gestohlenen Fahrrädern? Man weiß ja nie. Bei meinem Bruder hatten wir letztes Jahr Glück gehabt und nach 2Wochen kam ein Anruf von der Polizei und wir konnten das Rad abholen. Bei LVZ Online werden Bike Schnappschüsse gesucht und man kann ein Elektrorad gewinnen-das klaut dann bestimmt keiner!!
Schönes Wochenende, Bischi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter81 (24. Oktober 2008)

ich werds mal versuchen,
Hoffnung habe ich noch, ein bisschen. Hier im Vordergrund zu sehen ist mein Stumpi.
Vielleicht hat ihn ja jemand gesehen.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2008)

Fährt heut nachmittag noch jemand ne Runde? Wird ja vielleicht noch was freundlicher...Kulki war ich gestern, Mimo vorgestern, also nicht dortlang.


----------



## dkc-live (25. Oktober 2008)

hängs in zukunft lieber in die wohnung an die wand! da is es sicherer.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2008)

So, mal der aktuelle Harvester-Bericht:
- Zschocherscher Winkel (Rollheimertrail) ist zu
- das Waldstück zwischen Mimo und Klärwerk Taucha auch
- zwischen Halde Dösen und Krankenhauspark dürfte auch zu sein

Sonst wo?
Zwenkauer Tagebau war heut sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## strandsucherin (25. Oktober 2008)

so, Strandsucherin meldet sich zurück!!

also wer morgen Lust hat eine Runde zu fahren: melden


----------



## eisenmann1 (25. Oktober 2008)

strandsucherin schrieb:


> so, Strandsucherin meldet sich zurück!!
> 
> also wer morgen Lust hat eine Runde zu fahren: melden



Wo soll es denn hingehen und wann solls losgehen? Bei einer Runde CC wäre ich dabei wenn's von der Zeit her passt.


----------



## strandsucherin (25. Oktober 2008)

11 Uhr für circa 2h

schlag was vor


----------



## eisenmann1 (25. Oktober 2008)

strandsucherin schrieb:


> 11 Uhr für circa 2h
> 
> schlag was vor



Ja 11Uhr is ok. Hm 2 Stunden da kann man eigentlich nur die 2 Seen Runde fahren Cospudener und Markkleeberger See. Was hast du Dir denn vorgestellt?


----------



## strandsucherin (25. Oktober 2008)

vielleicht wird es auch länger - ich hab´ Zeit

dann wird es eben ein Gleichmäßigkeitstraining  

Treffpunkt am Haupteingang der Pferderennbahn??


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Oktober 2008)

strandsucherin schrieb:


> Treffpunkt am Haupteingang der Pferderennbahn??



Ist der Haupteingang da wo im Sommer das Freilichtkino statt findet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandsucherin (26. Oktober 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Ist der Haupteingang da wo im Sommer das Freilichtkino statt findet?




so isses!


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Oktober 2008)

strandsucherin schrieb:


> so isses!



Super, dann 11Uhr am Haupteingang der Pferderennbahn. gn8


----------



## strandsucherin (26. Oktober 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Super, dann 11Uhr am Haupteingang der Pferderennbahn. gn8




okay, bis dahin ...


----------



## stylefaktor (26. Oktober 2008)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2008)

Hey da komm ich auch mit, rumlullern! (Wenn das mit der Besuchszeit vom Krankenhaus zusammenpasst... )


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Oktober 2008)

@Strandsucherin

auf einmal warst du weg, ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach hause gekommen? Tut uns echt leid.


----------



## strandsucherin (26. Oktober 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> @Strandsucherin
> 
> auf einmal warst du weg, ich hoffe du bist noch gut nach hause gekommen? Tut uns echt leid.




ich war nicht weg - ich war genau hinter euch!

wohl an der einen Weggabel in die falsche Richtung gegurkt ... kurz danach akuter Druckverlust auf dem Vorderreifen ... also wieder zurück zur Weggabel, dachte mir: die kommen schon zurück - aber nix war ... Schlauch gewechselt und die restlichen Kilometer alleine gezogen

beruhigt mich ja, dass ihr früher zu hause seid als ich


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Oktober 2008)

strandsucherin schrieb:


> ich war nicht weg - ich war genau hinter euch!
> 
> wohl an der einen Weggabel in die falsche Richtung gegurkt ... kurz danach akuter Druckverlust auf dem Vorderreifen ... also wieder zurück zur Weggabel, dachte mir: die kommen schon zurück - aber nix war ... Schlauch gewechselt und die restlichen Kilometer alleine gezogen
> 
> beruhigt mich ja, dass ihr früher zu hause seid als ich



Ach du grüne neune  Das hört sich nicht gut an.


----------



## reizhusten (31. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,ich bin neu zugezogen und habe auch soeben meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Leider gefällt mir die Farbe nicht aber bei dem günstigen Angebot musste ich zuschlagen. Deswegen, kennt ihr irgendeinen Lackierbetrieb in Leipzig der günstig Fahrradrahmen pulvert? Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (31. Oktober 2008)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin neu zugezogen und habe auch soeben meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Leider gefällt mir die Farbe nicht aber bei dem günstigen Angebot musste ich zuschlagen. Deswegen, kennt ihr irgendeinen Lackierbetrieb in Leipzig der günstig Fahrradrahmen pulvert? Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!



Ich habe da schon mal das internet durchforstet, da ich das auch mal vor hatte. Leider haben die Jungs oder Madels nicht auf meine Mail reagiert.
Hab mich nicht weiter drum gekümmert das ich das Projekt verworfen habe.
Solltest also mal lieber anrufen bei der Firma:

http://www.althaus-galvanik-pulverbeschichtung.de/

und hier noch eine liste aus den gelben Seiten:

http://www.gelbeseiten.de/branchenbuch/leipzig/pulverbeschichtung-leipzig.html

viel Glück


----------



## *Yvi* (2. November 2008)

reizhusten schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin neu zugezogen und habe auch soeben meinen neuen Rahmen bekommen. Leider gefällt mir die Farbe nicht aber bei dem günstigen Angebot musste ich zuschlagen. Deswegen, kennt ihr irgendeinen Lackierbetrieb in Leipzig der günstig Fahrradrahmen pulvert? Schonmal danke für eure Antworten!


 
also ich hab meinen rocky Rahmen in diesem Frühjahr bei

http://www.bikecolours.de/http://www.bikecolours.de

pulvern lassen und bin bestens damit zufrieden. Top Qualität. Sitzen aber in Usingen bei Frankfurt. Hatte das über den Postweg erledigt

Ich hab auch schon Kleinteile in Hohenmölsen (bei Leipzig) pulvern lassen, das ist auch alles top. Die haben auch schon Bikerahmen gepulvert.

http://pbb-gmbh.de/
Die tun da auch chemisch entlacken. Das musst du an deinen Rahmen vor ner Neupulverung vornehmen lassen (wenn du jetzt ne Pulverbeschichtung drauf hast).

So dann informier dich da mal


----------



## dkc-live (2. November 2008)

hier im ibc pulvert auch jemand für ein appel und ein ei! nimm mal die sufu


----------



## chri55 (2. November 2008)

KHUJAND heißt der hier im Forum. (entlackt und pulvert)


----------



## reizhusten (3. November 2008)

danke erstmal,ich werd mich mal bei den genannten sachen umhorchen


----------



## black-ice (8. November 2008)

mahlzeit, wollt mich mal kurz vorstellen, bin grad neu zugezogen in leipzig und hol heut mein neues "würfeltier"ab, hat jemand lust morgen mal ne kleine tour zu machen, zum erkunden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (10. November 2008)

wer böcke hat: heute um 18:15h brunnen vor'm gewandhaus


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. November 2008)

Sch...!

Schaff' ich nicht mehr.

Morgen bin ich auch nicht dabei. Geburtstage fallen irgendwie immer auf potenzielle Biketage. *grumml*


----------



## cxfahrer (10. November 2008)

Nö morgen auch nicht. 
Aber die Tage drauf werde ich auch mal wieder radeln  langsam lichtet sich das Unterholz und man könnte ein paar neue Linien finden...

Was macht denn unser armer Fallsüchtiger?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. November 2008)

Jo Long John! Wie geht's?


----------



## Long John (11. November 2008)

Servus zusammen,

Die Fäden sind seit 8 Tagen draussen und der Fuß ist mittlerweile auch wieder dank KG und Lymphdrainage(vielen Dank Gitte) auf Normalgröße abgeschwollen. Also mir gehts eigentlich gut, darf halt nicht auftreten und das ist angesichts der Tatsache, das immo eigentlich alles normal erscheint wirklich nicht einfach.

Bei der 1. Röntgenkontrolle nach dem Fäden entfernen war auch alles i.O.

Na ja die Hälfte ist geschaft. Viel Spass bei den Nightrides. Die Lupine scheint ja echt zu rocken. Sollte bei dem Preis aber auch zu erwarten sein.

@Ivi: Tolle Bilder
@All: Bis die Tage


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. November 2008)

Long John schrieb:


> @All: Bis die Tage


 @LongJohn: na denn noch gute Genesung Hinkebein, das wird schon wieder! Wennde Mal Bock auf'n Erfrischungsgetränk hast, melde Dich!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. November 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir!

@Moe: Morgen wieder 18.30 Brunnen?


----------



## morph027 (12. November 2008)

Hier ist was los  War laut Printausgabe ein Specialized Big Hit. Und das 2 Kreuzungen von mir entfernt.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. November 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> @Moe: Morgen wieder 18.30 Brunnen?


 @M.R.  wenn's trocken von oben ist geht 18:15-18:30 am brunnen klar...wenns schifft bin ich aus zucker, war ja Mo./Di. schon fleissig nightriden ;-)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (12. November 2008)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hier ist was los  War laut Printausgabe ein Specialized Big Hit. Und das 2 Kreuzungen von mir entfernt.



Übel!


@Moe: OK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (12. November 2008)

wenn jemand bock hat teilzunehmen, wir machen in freiberg vllt kommenden mittwoch ne tour nach tharandt. eher cc und vllt sind auch ein paar anfänger dabei. falls jemand bock hat einfach pm.

ok sind rund 80 km mit schoenen trails und teilweise doch recht anspruchvoll  rund 1200 hm


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. November 2008)

N'Abend... falls morgen abend trocken von oben: wieder wie gehabt um 18:30h am Brunnen vor'm Gewandhaus


----------



## dkc-live (20. November 2008)

ihr habt 1400 höhenmeter und 80 km verpasst mit schönen trails


----------



## cxfahrer (20. November 2008)

Jaja - heut abend wirds schiffen wie Sau...


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. November 2008)

Wenn es gegen 6 nicht ganz arg pisst, mach' ich mich wohl auf die Socken.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. November 2008)

Na Ihr Zuckerpuppen ;-)

Hab' mich dann halt alleine eingesaut.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. November 2008)

...waren auch triefend nass... Details siehe PM... schöne Sch*isse :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2008)

Heute!

Snowride?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. November 2008)

Ich bin da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (25. November 2008)

habt ihr auch 10-20 cm papppulverschnee?


----------



## cxfahrer (25. November 2008)

Vielleicht im Strassengraben. 
Sonst nur Matsch.


----------



## dkc-live (25. November 2008)

^^


----------



## cxfahrer (26. November 2008)

Donnerstag abend? Sonst würde ich tagsüber. 

Aber im Dunkeln wäre mir fast lieber, sieht man die Sauerei nicht so.


----------



## *Yvi* (26. November 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt, ist doch geiles Bikewetter........hier auf La Palma ;-)

Na dann ich surfe hier auf Lavasand und ihr halt im Schnee

Bis spaeter mal und viel Spass bei den Bikerunden


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. November 2008)

*grumml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. November 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Donnerstag abend? Sonst würde ich tagsüber.
> 
> Aber im Dunkeln wäre mir fast lieber, sieht man die Sauerei nicht so.



Wetter soll wohl ganz gut sein. Also bin ich wohl zw. 18.15 u. 18.30 am Brunnen.


----------



## cxfahrer (27. November 2008)

Na jetzt bin ich schon 3 Stunden. Daher wohl nicht. Aber am WE täglich.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. November 2008)

...morgen jemand Zeit und Lust?! ...ab ca. 13:30h (vorher keine chance, da muss ich pennen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. November 2008)

Bei mir ginge höchstens vorher so ab 10 für 2-3 h.


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2008)

10:00 Rennbahnbrücke. Auch etwas später wenn das jetzt zu spontan ist.


Ich wollte Schönauer Lachen Bienitz und über Lindenauer Wäldchen Messegelände Thekla zurück. Wenns sein muss kann man auch MiMo dranhängen. 3 H ca.

PS: ich schau dann mal 10:15 an der Rennbahnbrücke vorbei. Handynr hast du ja.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. November 2008)

Verdammt!

Bin grad erst raus. SORRY!


----------



## cxfahrer (30. November 2008)

Naja dafür hast du ja dann das schönere Wetter gehabt!

Übrigens ist das kleine Wäldchen an der Kläranlage Taucha wieder halbwegs frei. 
Und am Bienitz neben dem Rodelhang kann man auch wieder runter, wenn man beachtet, dass man über den Baumstamm auf der rechten Seite drüberfährt (das windige Brettchen als steile Schanze hab ich nicht getestet).
Ach und dieser Goetheweg für Arme neben der Parthe zur Endhaltestelle Thekla ist auch ganz gut fahrbar.
Und gestern bin ich eine nette Schluppe von der Bahnbrücke Engelsdorf zum Paunsdorfer Wäldchen gefahren.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. November 2008)

jo, Wetter war heu't toll, aber die Trails sind ja noch dermaßen feucht...brrrrrrrrr...... Kulki fährt sich mit meiner antiken Rennsemmel wie auf ner Schmierpaste, aber egal - Spaß muss sein  ...bis Dienstach!


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr das Filmchen hier schon gesehen?
Sehr sehr fein.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

schotti und co fahren Ende April nach Riva. Vielleicht will ja wer von euch mit? Oder wollen wir später fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long John (4. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Filmchen hier schon gesehen?
> Sehr sehr fein.



.....dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Ich darf seit Montag wieder auftreten und geh bzw. humpel seitdem wieder ohne Krücken. Ich hoffe sehr dass ich bald wieder humpelfrei laufen kann und bald wieder ins Wintertraining einsteige. 

Die Schlüsselszenen des FilmFilms im Hochgebirge oder im Bikepark find ich  schon ziemlich heftig. Wenn man sich da die Outtakes anschaut, da kann man sich mitunter schon mal vorher n Bett im , Ihr wisst schon wo reservieren. 

Ansonsten, wie fährt´s sich den momentan so. Ganz schön sudelig oder?
Habt Ihr schon was genaues geplant im Frühjahr?

Als denn Bis bald. LJ


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja Wahnsinn du lebst noch! 
Na wir glitschen so durch den Schlamm, macht Spass.. 

Gute Besserung - und das Frühjahr ist ja noch weit, da bist du bestimmt wieder fit!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Long John!

Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu hören. Hoffentlich verläuft alles ohne Probleme und Du kannst dann im Frühling wieder ordentlich in die Pedale treten.


Video ist echt spitze, aber eben auch zum Heulen. Wie man es halt sieht -.-


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Dezember 2008)

Bin heute nich dabei. Nach den 2 Biketagen mach' ich mal Pause.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (9. Dezember 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Nach den 2 Biketagen ...


 Wie war's denn?! P.S. Do. kommt wohl keine/r


----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Dezember 2008)

War richtig klasse!

Endlich mal wieder Trails und Speed, nicht immer nur Leipziger Ödland.

Do fällt also aus? Ich wäre wohl anwesend, wenn sich noch wer finden würde. War ja auch letze Woche.


----------



## flaxmo (10. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute. Wegen Umzug und kostspieliger Neueinrichtung muss mein geliebtes Fahrrad erstmal weichen. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt der Interesse an meinem Nox haben könnte wäre das Klasse. Wenn sich die finanzielle Lage aklimatisiert hat, wird wieder ein neues aufgabaut

Liebe Grüße


----------



## dkc-live (10. Dezember 2008)

das arme ding  aber wie es sich so trifft ich muss auch im märz umziehen ... wird wohl nix mit dem neuen lrs


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2008)

So meine Erkältung ist kuriert, aber der Schlamm draussen ist immer noch da. 
Will trotzdem jemand Sonntag radeln, so zwei drei Stunden??? SOll ja ein wenig die Sonne scheinen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hätte schon Böcke!

So zwischen 10 und 11?

Habt Ihr vielleicht einen 14er Konusschlüssel oder einen flachen Schraubenschlüssel?


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Dezember 2008)

14er Konus von tacx, für Nabe? Sollte ich bei meinem SSP auch mal wieder anlegen...
Ok sagen wir mal 10:30 an der Rennbahn. Ne Idee was und wohin? Es ist übelst schlammig....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (13. Dezember 2008)

Wohin? Kein Plan... ist ja auch wurscht, wenn es ohnehin überall sauig ist 

Das Ding brauch' ich für meine Dämpferkartusche. Mein Schraubenschlüssel ist zu dick.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Dezember 2008)

Nächsten Dienstag ist übrigens auch nochmal BDO Runde 18:00 mit Jens.
Morgen k.A., jedenfalls ich nicht.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nächsten Dienstag ist übrigens auch nochmal BDO Runde 18:00 mit Jens.
> Morgen k.A., jedenfalls ich nicht.


 ...klinke mich für dieses Jahr aus... frohes Fest und guten Rutsch an alle... man sieht sich 2009


----------



## Deleted 59812 (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir hat es gestern zeitlich leider nicht mehr gereicht. Der Festtagseinkauf hat sich dann doch länger hingezogen, als gedacht.

Wünsche allen frohe Weihnachten, einen guten Rutsch und dem Long John eine schnelle Genesung!

Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin seit einer Woche wieder im Lande, leider hatte ich keine Zeit mehr für ne kleine Bikerunde. Aber im neuen Jahr gehts wieder rund ;-)

ICh wünsch Euch ebenfalls eine Frohe Weihnachtszeit und nen angenehmen Rutsch ins Neue Jahr. Bleibt Gesund bzw. werdet es wieder!! Na dann bis im neuen Jahr dann.

Tschaui Yvi


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Weihnacht auch! 

*@M.R. + @ Yvi: Wenn noch in diesem Jahr Bedarf an etwas Snowride oder Trailposen besteht - das Wetter soll die Tage ja bestens sein - die Spikes sind schon auf Felge! PM oder Handy!*

PS Dienstag abend BDO Runde findet statt, zumindest mit mir und Frank.


----------



## *Yvi* (25. Dezember 2008)

Wird bei mir leider nix mit Snowride oder Trailposen bin ab 27. bis zum 3.1 schon wieder im Ausland. ;-) Diesmal zum Skifahren und Snowboarden. Euch aber viel Spaß falls ihr es in Angriff nehmt.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Dezember 2008)

Mal sehn..sonst fahr ich weiter Kreise im Schlamm. 

Dir viel Spass im Schnee!


----------



## *senf* (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin, is die BDO-Runde immer noch strammes und schnelles CC? Ich bin mit meinem YETI-Panzer hier, weil ich mich über den Jahreswechsel im Thüringer Wald austoben werde. Das 19-kg-Gerät is zum Shredden ideal, nicht aber zum schnell dahin oder gar bergauf radeln...


----------



## Long John (27. Dezember 2008)

Fröhliche Weihnachten nachträglich auch von mir an alle hier. Ich hoffe ihr habt euch reich beschenken lassen uns seid gesund.

Ich jedenfalls bin es wieder und werde aus diesem Grund heut um 16 Uhr an der Rennbahn ne Runde radeln gehen. Nur für den Fall das noch wer mitkommen will. Wird aber sicher nur ne einfache Lullerrunde,

Als denn bis bald LJ

@CX: Meinst du Dienstag den 30.? HAt das BDO nicht geschlossen?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Hohoho! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Schön zu hören dass du wieder auf beiden Beinen bist!
Na dann fröhliches GA1 Training, immer schön ruhig angehen lassen, gelle...ich musste mich heut ausruhen, da das Schlammradeln die letzten Wochen so an meinen Kräften gezehrt hat.

wg. BDO Runde: 
Ich habe mich mit Frank für Dienstag abend 18 Uhr am BDO verabredet, da das Wetter ja super ist und der Boden jetzt staubtrocken sollte es ja etwas weniger heftig zur Sache gehen als letzten Dienstag. 

@ senf: Das Tempo ist CC, ja. Aber man kann ja eine Runde fahren, wo man mehr technische Trails fährt, da bremst man halt die CC-Marathon-Singlespeeder etwas aus.


----------



## Long John (27. Dezember 2008)

"das ist die perfekte welle......." , oder so, naja war dann heut am Bienitz und am Laachen.
Der Boden war gut gefroren, aber durch die Träker - Spuren fährts sich teilweise ganz schön eierig. Liegt wohl aber auch an mangelnder Sicherheit und fehölendem Trainig.

Werd wohl morgen mal an den Tagebauten entlangeiern, Ssp selbstverständlich. Man will ja wieder zu Kräften kommen.

Was liegt denn Sylvester an? Kann man sich noch auf einer Party mit einklinken?


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Dezember 2008)

Störmthaler lässt sich gut fahren die Absetzer. War ich gestern, immer oben aufm Grat lang.
Demnächst wird die Zufahrt auch überflutet sein, daher lohnt sichs schon da jetzt noch öfters langzufahren.

Kommst du Dienstag mit?


----------



## *senf* (28. Dezember 2008)

Gut, dann plane ich mal ein Dienstag 18 Uhr mit Licht am BDO zu sein. Ich war gestern unterwegs, aber von Kondition war da noch nix zu spüren - aber wenn ihr mir davon fahrt, isses auch nich dramatisch, ich kann mich auch allein beschäftigen; ich will zumindest niemanden ausbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. Dezember 2008)

Grüezi miteinand' ! ...ich schmeisse mal ein paar Grüße aus der CH hier rein... geniales wolkenloses Ski-Wetter  @LongJohn...sieh zu, dass Du wieder fit wirst... aber bitte nix übertreiben, warst ja lang genug ausser Gefecht


----------



## Deleted 59812 (28. Dezember 2008)

Viel Spaß noch!!!!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ha das hat gerockt! Bilder hier.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (30. Dezember 2008)

War echt super!
Endlich mal ordentlich Schnee und Eis bei Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel- einfach perfekt!


----------



## dkc-live (30. Dezember 2008)

ich komme gerade aus oberbayern war leider nur wandern möglich, auf den rodelpisten war noch nicht genug schnee. aber für nächstes jahr steht ja boarden lernen auf dem plan.


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab gestern mein Bikejahr beendet. Jedes Jahr aufs neue nehme ich mir vor, mehr Sachen wie die in Zittau zu machen anstatt einfach nur auf Kilometerleistung zu schauen. Hab mir dafür was nettes bei Canyon bestellt, muss nur noch meiner Frau beichten. Liefertermin Woche 11. Hoffentlich krieg ich keine Mecker.

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## eisenmann1 (31. Dezember 2008)

dkc-live schrieb:


> aber für nächstes jahr steht ja boarden lernen auf dem plan.



@dkc-live
warum nicht schon dieses jahr sonowboarden? Es liegt genug schnee in der umgebung(oberwiesentahl, wurmberg) zum lernen kann ich altenberg empfehlen.
und hier ein paar bilder vom wurmberg: http://www.snowboard-community.de/index.php?showtopic=24336&st=10


----------



## Deleted 59812 (31. Dezember 2008)

Wird dann aber echt knapp dieses Jahr!

@Dietmar

Hoffentlich kommt's auch pünktlich und in einem Stück.
Was genau wird es denn?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2008)

Na das wird aber knapp mit diesem Jahr. Vom Skifahren hab ich ja keine Ahnung aber die Skifahrer sahen im Harz nicht so begeistert aus.Radeln ging besser auf den völlig verharschten und vereisten Flächen.

@dietmar: Glückwunsch erst wenn dus hast und es auch fährt... 

Frohes Neues an alle, wir stossen auf der Bistumshöhe an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Dezember 2008)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> @dkc-live
> warum nicht schon dieses jahr sonowboarden? Es liegt genug schnee in der umgebung(oberwiesentahl, wurmberg) zum lernen kann ich altenberg empfehlen.
> und hier ein paar bilder vom wurmberg: http://www.snowboard-community.de/index.php?showtopic=24336&st=10



pruefungsstress. ich kauf mir im maerz ein einsteigerboard und teste es mal aus. mal sehen ob da noch schnee liegt


----------



## LH_DJ (31. Dezember 2008)

M.R. schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt's auch pünktlich und in einem Stück.
> Was genau wird es denn?



Nerve AM 8.0


----------



## Long John (31. Dezember 2008)

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs Didi, und alles Gute im nx Jahr auch von mir an alle hier. Man sieht sich spätestens zur Wiederholungstätertour in Zittau wieder.

Also Guten Rutsch allerseits.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. Januar 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Nerve AM 8.0



Na dann viel Spaß damit!



Bin wieder zu Hause.
Alle Finger und Zehen sind noch dran.

Jetzt müssen noch die restlichen Käsebrötchen dran glauben. Die wurden ja verschmäht


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Januar 2009)

Ah der eine Pfannkuchen wird grad aufgetaut. Zieht sich doch ganz schön zu Fuss vom Turm zum Parkplatz.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Januar 2009)

Sonntag 11:00 Rennbahn mal den Karl-Heine-Kanal* solang er noch offen ist lang zum Kulki -Snowride so 2-3 h?


*der Radweg wird ab Montag bis November Höhe karl-heine-Strasse gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Januar 2009)

Kann leider nicht.

Erst wieder am Dienstag.


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

ok fahr ich allein Schlitten - DU bleibst daheim, Andreas, nicht dass du dir was wehtust!


----------



## Long John (4. Januar 2009)

ich hat eh nicht vor, rodeln zu gehen


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2009)

*ächz* - doppelte Zeit für Lachen-Kulki gebraucht, ist doch arg pappig der Schnee, tritt sich sauschwer. 
Flow kommt höchstens mal die Halden runter auf.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (4. Januar 2009)

Sollte aber die nächsten Tage besser werden.
Saukalt!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (4. Januar 2009)

ohja... dem "ächz" von cx kann ich nur zustimmen, komme soeben auch von ner 3Std-Runde (nein, keine Jens-Tour)... war aber dennoch ein schöner Snowride (LE bei Schnee - dass ich das noch erleben darf ;-) ACH JA: und natürlich noch "*Frohes neues Jahr*" an alle!


----------



## stylefaktor (6. Januar 2009)

Gesundes Neues!

Wagt sich heute einer mit auf die BDO Runde? Lust hab ich schon, nur die min. -24,5°C  auf meinem Weg zur Arbeit machten selbst im Auto Eisfüße. Die angekündigten -10 heut Nachmittag sind dagegen echtes T-Shirt Wetter


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2009)

Ja - ich überlege noch die Reifenwahl..aber glaub ich nehm die Spikes, auch wenn die zu schmal sind.
Bei dem schwer rollenden Untergrund wird einem auch bei -15°C schnell warm  !


----------



## Deleted 59812 (6. Januar 2009)

Ich kann heut' leider noch nicht. Aber Do sollte wieder gehen.


----------



## LH_DJ (6. Januar 2009)

Bin arbeiten bis 23:45. Gestern abend waren es nur -13°, aber super blöd zu fahren.

Bis später.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (6. Januar 2009)

Icespiker 2.1 waren die Seuche... Yvi ist locker davongerollt und ich bin versackt. Wirklich total nervig, die absolute Quälerei - wenigstens hab ich dabei nicht gefroren. Minus 18°C.
Donnerstag dann mit 2.5MM.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Januar 2009)

war trotz der eiszehen heute genial!!! freue mich schon auf do.


----------



## stylefaktor (7. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gestern eine Stunde vom Bahnhof nach Hause gebraucht - mit dem Auto, total vereiste Parkhausausfahrt und Stau im Parkhaus West! Hab es dann einfach nicht mehr geschafft

Wann und wo ist Treff am Do?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Januar 2009)

18:15 Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz.


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Januar 2009)

@moe: hier der Test vom Bionicon, den ich meinte. Volltext in Print daheim.
Kann heut abend nicht, viel Spass!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Januar 2009)

@cx: schade, dassde heut net dabei warst...war toll! danke für den testbericht, aber das is das falsche bike (supershuttle fr, nicht edison) ...hier die bilder von heute http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/13177


----------



## dkc-live (9. Januar 2009)

ein remedy mit xtr ? neu?


----------



## stylefaktor (9. Januar 2009)

Ja, und es mach richtig Spaß!

Morgen 12.00 Treff am Zschocherschem Berg (Einfahrt) zum kleinen bergauf- bergab Rumspaßen.


----------



## dkc-live (9. Januar 2009)

cool schickes ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (9. Januar 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> Ja, und es mach richtig Spaß!
> 
> Morgen 12.00 Treff am Zschocherschem Berg (Einfahrt) zum kleinen bergauf- bergab Rumspaßen.



Ist für mich leider zu spät.

Um 10 wäre besser.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2009)

Zu viele Spaziergänger. Die nerven! 

War daher etwas weiter draussen...*klick*

PS Sonntag werde ich wohl mal den Störmthaler ausprobieren. Schätze dauert 3-4h, werde so 10halb11 losmachen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Januar 2009)

@cx: wenn Du nicht so ein notorischer Frühaufsteher wärst, würd ich ja an nem WE mal durchaus mitkommen  ...ansonsten sieht man sich wohl morgen abend... bis denne!


----------



## stylefaktor (12. Januar 2009)

Habe diese Woche Spätschicht und kann bis 12.45. Jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Januar 2009)

Ich würd ja gern mal wieder mit dem Auto wo hin fahren? Solang es noch so schönes Wetter hat? 

Morgen abend ja. 
Mittwoch früh denk ich mal drüber nach...so ab 9:30, sonst muss ich ja ernsthaft früh aufstehen.

PS Störmthaler am Sonntag war grauenhaft. 4 Stunden einmal rum, Wachschutz, Tiefschnee.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Ich würd ja gern mal wieder mit dem Auto wo hin fahren?


 ...können wir ja morgen drüber quatschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (13. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mittwoch früh denk ich mal drüber nach...so ab 9:30, sonst muss ich ja ernsthaft früh aufstehen.



Bei mir klappt's 9.30, Treffpunkt Pferderennbahn.


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Januar 2009)

ok geht klar - Kulki war heut übrigens super zu fahren.


----------



## stylefaktor (13. Januar 2009)

Bis Morgen!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Januar 2009)

Kefürolle gefunden.


----------



## stylefaktor (21. Januar 2009)

Truvativ? Meine? Krass! 
Kriegst auch Finderlohn


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2009)

Steht weder Truvativ noch Marco drauf  ....ist auch nicht orange.


----------



## stylefaktor (21. Januar 2009)

die war ja auch schwarz!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. Januar 2009)

ok ich hab sie morgen dabei (Do 18:15)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (27. Januar 2009)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei.

Zum Einen Rad im Eimer, zum Anderen keine Zeit :-(


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Januar 2009)

Mein Daumen nervt und das Wetter auch. Andermal !

Übrigens: zum okopf ne nette Seite mit (älteren) Wegbeschreibungen zur Vorfreude: lettenbrueder.com

Sobald das Eis weg ist, gehts los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (30. Januar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Daumen nervt und das Wetter auch. Andermal !
> 
> Übrigens: zum okopf ne nette Seite mit (älteren) Wegbeschreibungen zur Vorfreude: lettenbrueder.com
> 
> Sobald das Eis weg ist, gehts los.


 
Na dann kurier mal deinen Daumen, ist ja eh nicht der beste Bikeuntergrund. Bin dabei wenns zum okopf geht. Freu mich schon

Schönes We


----------



## LH_DJ (30. Januar 2009)

Gibts schon einen Plan für Okopf-tour?

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Januar 2009)

Hi Dietmar,
geht bestimmt nicht los bevor dein Bike da ist.  Plan? Alles was auf der o.g. Seite erwähnt ist. Ob man das als eine Tour verbinden kann bezweifle ich - aber vielleicht gehen ja zwei Tage. Jedenfalls nicht nur Okopf Lift rauf runter, aber auch.


----------



## stylefaktor (3. Februar 2009)

Heute Abend, 18.00 wie immer?


----------



## stylefaktor (3. Februar 2009)

....ach so, Okopf Tour - wäre auch gerne mit dabei! Ist ne schöne Ecke!


----------



## LH_DJ (3. Februar 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hi Dietmar,
> geht bestimmt nicht los bevor dein Bike da ist.  Plan?



Hoffe natürlich sehr auf pünktliche Lieferung. Mit Plan war eher der Termin gemeint, weißt ja, sitze immer auf Arbeit wenn andere auf dem Bike sitzen. 

Dietmar


----------



## Long John (3. Februar 2009)

Servus zusammen, wenn ich darf und bis dahin wieder fit bin würde ich auch gern mitkommen.

Es kommt eben sehr drauf an was es wird dort, zum bergauf liften und Steinfelder runterbrechen werd ich sicher nicht in der lage zu sein. 

Wie siehts denn immo mit den Runden aus, habe gerade ne hartnäckige Grippe an der Backe gehabt. Die und Do wie gehabt oder.

Bis Bald Andreas


----------



## Moe's Tavern (3. Februar 2009)

Long John schrieb:


> Die und Do wie gehabt oder.


 ...richtig: Di 18h bdo, do. 18:30h brunnen aug.platz ...bin heut selbst aber auch ausser gefecht


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Februar 2009)

Nabend zusammen, also Okopf geht nicht vor Ende März. Die streuen angeblich bis dahin so weisses Zeug auf die Pisten. 
Ich bin terminlich flexibel, man kann auch spontan mal nur einen Tag Seilbahn oder nur einen Tag Trails. 
Wobei für mich das Hauptinteresse auf Freireiten liegt mit Strecke bergauf dazwischen max 2000hm 60km. 

Für eine Runde fehlt mir bislang die Ortskenntnis, auf die Tour aus der Bike will ich mich nicht verlassen. Die Spots aus der o.g. Seite sind teils recht weit auseinander, könnte man ggfs. auch einzeln mit PKW anfahren. 
Man ist erheblich schneller dort als im Zittauer. 
Ich schlage vor das bereden wir mal ausserhalb des Forums.

Ich denke im März gehen sicher schon Touren zB Kriebstein wenns trocken ist oder Harz. 
Dies WE Thale mag ich nicht - auch wenn s mich reizt, mal so richtig Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (4. Februar 2009)

Blödes Eis, blöde Klickies, blödes dickes Knie! Do wird es bei mir dann leider nichts. Wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß und passt auf Euch auf!


----------



## R00kie (13. Februar 2009)

huhu 

kumpel und ich ham schon gehört das regelmäßig mtb-fahrten vom bdo starten...

ich wollt mal fragen was alles gefahren wird und ob man mit wenigen skills noch mithalten kann. wir wollen diesen sommer erst "richtig" anfangen, letztes jahr sind wir zwar auch gefahren, aber da wussten wir noch nichts von der szene und was alles geht. 

uzr zeit hab ich nen spec hardrock aggro .. big air müsste bald kommen, wie gesagt ich weiß nich was man bei euch können muss, bzw was man für nen radel braucht  

lg


----------



## cxfahrer (13. Februar 2009)

Treffpunkt ist immer Dienstags 18:00 am BDO und Donnerstags 18:30 am Mendebrunnen Augustusplatz.

Da es ja nicht viel spannendes in Leipzig gibt, ist es eigentlich egal wohin. Hauptsache kein Asphalt/Forstweg.
Eine Halde runter fahren ohne dabei auf den Kopf zu fallen (Helmpflicht!) ist Grundvoraussetzung. Und 2-3h ein bisschen Tempo (das hängt von den Mitfahrern ab) sollte auch gehen. 
Ideales Bike ist ein Singelspeeder - aber von Cyclocrosser bis Freerider gabs schon alles.

Wenn das Wetter warm und schön ist und die Trails trocken waren schon mal so 30 Leute am Start - das ist dann nicht mehr richtig toll - mehr Spass machts zur Zeit grad, da wir selten mehr als 6 Leute sind.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. Februar 2009)

Bin heute leider nicht dabei.


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Februar 2009)

Nee...Eis, Tretlager kaputt, Reifen platt, Schuhheizung kaputt, Muskelkater*...sooo viele Ausreden.
Ich nehm jetzt meine Regenerationswoche. 

Hab mal angefangen ein paar Abfahrtsvarianten von der Zschocherschen  Halde freizuschneiden. Aber eigentlich müsste man mal graben, zur Not mal bei Matschwetter mehrmals durchfahren. Irgendwie hab ich für Serpentinen nicht genug Hang gefunden.

*weil am WE Sa/So von Mimo-Kulki bzw. Zwenkauer-Störmthaler alles rum, SSP. Der Boden war so geil gefroren, die Absetzer in den Tagebauen gingen super zu fahren!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (17. Februar 2009)

MiMo war heute einfach nur genial  ...ansonsten bis die tage mal....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (18. Februar 2009)

Mist! Ich hab wegen zu viel Matsch gestern gekniffen Na gut, das untätig war ich nicht....

@CX Schaufel frei! Melde dich per PM, wenn du weiter machst!


----------



## theStevn (5. März 2009)

komme 24km von leipzig entfernt. gibt es denn eine gute geländepiste zum trainieren im raum leipzig?


----------



## mismo (8. März 2009)

www.cmleipzig.blogspot.com


----------



## Deleted 59812 (10. März 2009)

Ich pack' s heut' leider wieder nich.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. März 2009)

Weicheier.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2009)

Sonntag 15 grad!?! Ich glaubs ja nicht, aber wenn....:
Wie wärs mit dem saagenhaften Zschopautal? Ab Töpeln (oder heisst das Döbeln..). So CC mal die Talsperre rum, Treppchen fahren.


----------



## checkb (11. März 2009)

> Wie wärs mit dem saagenhaften Zschopautal?



Auf den Spuren der Enduristen? 

checkb


----------



## cxfahrer (11. März 2009)

Nee das nehm wir kompakter, da war ich letztes Jahr schonmal. Es gibt da ein paar schöne technische Stellen und sonst halt flowiges Getraile. 
Magst mit (weiss ja nicht obs dies WE was wird)? Start hier:


----------



## checkb (11. März 2009)

Leider keine Zeit, wir sind Radwandern.

checkb


----------



## Deleted 59812 (11. März 2009)

Bei wetter.com siehts aber nich so prall aus am So.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2009)

http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...rhersage_details/?id=DE0011085&d=3&prev=7days

Noch steht da nix von Regen. Wenn es nach viel Regen aussieht braucht man nicht los.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (12. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Weicheier.


 Na Ihr feinen Herrn seid ja eh nur auf altersgerechten Opa-Wegen langgerollt...so wurde mir zumindest aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen berichtet  ...wg. Talsperre: Böcke hätt' ich definitiv!!!! ...gebe Dir dann kurzfristig Bescheid...sollte halt trocken sein! Wetter ist ja grad echt zum K.....


----------



## *Yvi* (12. März 2009)

Meld mich Samstag Nachmittag mal zwecks der Tour, muss auf jeden Fall mal wieder Biken, die letzte Woche ist damit nen bisschen zu kurz gekommen. Ich hoffe doch das uns das Wetter da keinen Strich durch macht


----------



## cxfahrer (12. März 2009)

Seid optimistisch! Das wird ein Superwetter am WE!


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. März 2009)

Sieht nich so aus.

Ich bin raus.


----------



## dkc-live (14. März 2009)

******* kettenschlösser mir ist heut eins gerissen -.- tut immernoch weh 


aber back to topic. ich bin ab nächsten samstag bis freitag in leipzig. bdo und mendebrunnen bin ich sowiso. aber ich hät auch bock mal tagsüber zu kullern!
wollte es schonmal bekanntgeben


----------



## cxfahrer (14. März 2009)

Kommt aufs Wetter an  ne schaun wir mal. Für alles über 3h bin ich  zu haben. Max 6h. Weniger nicht, ausser es regnet wie blöd.
War heut mal wieder Altenhain die Steinbrüche ist immer noch schön. Und in der Mimo hab ich gar zwei Mtbler getroffen 

Morgen geh ich mal von aus dass keiner Lust auf Nieselregen 7°C auf rutschigen Trails hat. Wenn doch...Ansage bis spätestens morgen 10 Uhr.


----------



## stylefaktor (15. März 2009)

REGEN!!!! 
Ich war gestern mal wieder am Rochlitzer Berg und habe dort einige neue, mir unbekannte Trails entdeckt - meist kurz, aber teils sehr geil! Enduro Explorer, lohnt sich für einen verlängerten Nachmittag!


----------



## wildbiker (15. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sonntag 15 grad!?! Ich glaubs ja nicht, aber wenn....:
> Wie wärs mit dem saagenhaften Zschopautal? Ab Töpeln (oder heisst das Döbeln..). So CC mal die Talsperre rum, Treppchen fahren.



Kenn ich, da schon öfters rumgecruist... Geiler als die Trails in LE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (15. März 2009)

die trails in le haben aber den vorteil das man auch kilometer schafft. will mal wieder ne 2 vorm durchschnitt haben ^^


----------



## *Yvi* (15. März 2009)

Ja so nen Mistwetter zur Zeit :-(
Wenn ich Samstags von C komme, könnt ich ja auch mal nen Abstecher nach Rochlitz machen oder man trift sich da mal.


----------



## rocksteady (17. März 2009)

Moinsen!

Möcht auch gern beiTreten...Wie ist denn Euer durchschnittlicher Körner-Haushalt. Bin nämlich am "Formwiederfindungspfad" und allein tritt es sich noch nicht so flüssig. 
Komme aus der Westlausitz (Raum Kamenz) und vermisse hier n bisschen Bergswerk.

Gibts schon neue Termine? 

Grüße Marko.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. März 2009)

Jep, heute 18.00 am Bike Department Ost.

Edit: Grundsätzlich nur mit Helm und natülich um diese Jahreszeit mit Beleuchtung.

Die Tour findet jeden Dienstag statt.
Donnerstag ist Treffen zwischen 18.15 und 18.30 am Brunnen vorm Gewandhaus.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell...rhersage_details/?id=DE0011085&d=3&prev=7days
> 
> Noch steht da nix von Regen. Wenn es nach viel Regen aussieht braucht man nicht los.



Wie gehabt  ....


----------



## LH_DJ (19. März 2009)

Bin wie immer........ arbeiten. Lieferung von Canyon hat sich jetzt auf 6.4. verschoben, mal sehen ob es dabei bleibt, will endlich mal Federweg nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2009)

heute jemand bock 1800 zu biken ? am mendebrunnen oder wo anders?

morgen vormittag gegen 9-10 waer auch gut\


----------



## cxfahrer (21. März 2009)

sry bin dann an der Kriebsteinsperre - um 10 beim Björn, zurück 18 Uhr ca. - glaub nicht dass noch Platz für dich wäre.

Ab Montag kannst du aber auf mich zählen.


----------



## dkc-live (21. März 2009)

-.- morgen fällt flach montag muss ich zum stadler mir ein neuen sattel kaufen!

wenn ich den spinner erwische der das loch neben dem kicker am rosentalhügel geschaufelt hat -.-

grml -.- hab mich da mit 40 lang gemacht. sattelgestell verbogen óÒ!

sehr geil! wird ein hübscher blauer slr.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2009)

Das loch gibts doch schon lang. Das haben Kicker so an sich, dass dahinter oder daneben ein Loch ist, deswegen mag ich die ja nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2009)

das loch kann ich net -.- und es war im schatten der lampe -.- naja passiert


----------



## cxfahrer (22. März 2009)

Super Wetter. Trails trocken, aber das Laub war was rutschig.


----------



## *Yvi* (22. März 2009)

Ja war ne richtig Klasse Trailtour.  Hat alles optimal gepasst . Da hätten wir uns in den Arsch gebissen wenn wir die Runde nicht gemacht hätten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (22. März 2009)

Da hat's mich ja heute richtig angepisst. Sch...!

Schön, dass Ihr Spaß hattet. Ich hoffe die Runde findet nochmal statt.


----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2009)

hmm das ist kriebstein? muss ich wohl bei gelegenheit mal hinkullern. ich sag hier einfach bescheid wenn ich mal hinradel


----------



## bigzet (22. März 2009)

@CXfahrer
i komm auch aus leipzig, deshalb sorry für die dumme frage aber die Trailtour war net bei leipzig, oder?
wenn ja wüsste ich schon wo es das nächste mal lang geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (22. März 2009)

ne war bei der kriebsteintalsperre. so 80 km weg.


----------



## bigzet (22. März 2009)

besten dank.
sieht auf jeden fall sehr gut aus


----------



## rocksteady (23. März 2009)

Hallo nochmal!

Morgen solls ja sowas von Pissen. Geht aber evtl. trotzdem was? Hab letzte Woche was von BDO 18:00 gelesen... Wäre jemand dabei? 

Viele Grüße, Marko.


----------



## dkc-live (23. März 2009)

ich steh auch 1800 davor! musste heute 25km ohne sattel fahren  jetzt hab ich einen


----------



## rocksteady (24. März 2009)

Danke fürs Warten 

Hat Spaß gemacht und nebenbei 3 Kilo gefrorenen Schlamm am Rad...

Mein Schweinehund kotzt gerade, ich glaub die Tour hat ihm ein bisschen wehgetan. Also bis nächsten Dienstag. 

Ciao Marko.


----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

versuch mal ein etwa stärkeres lämpchen aufzutreiben! das macht schon schneller


----------



## cxfahrer (25. März 2009)

Hach vorfreu auf Klausmanns Spuren könnten wir dann ja auch noch: 






(Hat aber jetzt nix mit Leipzig zu tun...wir können uns da auch ein bischen mehr als die 4 min Zeit lassen, eher so 10min *lol* www.mtbsanremo.it)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (25. März 2009)




----------



## dkc-live (25. März 2009)

boah neid!

wünsch euch viel spaß da mädels ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. März 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hach vorfreu


 ...ohja, ich freu mich bei dem wetter zurzeit auch schon dermassen drauf! wird bestimmt


----------



## wrangler89 (27. März 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin jetzt mit meinem Junior (7) fast regelmäßig am WE querfeldein am Cospudener unterwegs. Aber so langsam gehen uns die Touren aus. Kennt ihr ein paar leichtanspruchsvolle Touren (so ca. 15- 20km), die ich mit dem Knirps zum trainieren fahren kann?

Bis später


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. März 2009)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> ich bin jetzt mit meinem Junior (7) fast regelmäßig am WE querfeldein am Cospudener unterwegs. Aber so langsam gehen uns die Touren aus. Kennt ihr ein paar leichtanspruchsvolle Touren (so ca. 15- 20km), die ich mit dem Knirps zum trainieren fahren kann?
> 
> Bis später



Wie wäre es mal durchs Rosental zu düsen? Den Aussichtspunkt Hügel hoch und dann weiter zum Müllberg weiter dann durchs Rosenthal bis Burghausen und wieder zurück nach Leipzig am Kanal entlang.

Gruß Eisenmann


----------



## wrangler89 (27. März 2009)

@eisenmann
hm,
muß ich mal probieren. Hast Du genauere Daten dazu? Das Rosental ist nicht gerade mein "Einzugsgebiet".


----------



## eisenmann1 (27. März 2009)

@wrangler89
ich muss mal nach Feierabend schauen ob ich da iene Strecke aufgenommen habe. Leider aber erst die Arbeit und dann das vergügen. Muss noch bis 22:00uhr.


----------



## eisenmann1 (28. März 2009)

@wrangler89
ich habe dir die Tour mal hier hochgeladen, viel Spass hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Ich muss morgen leider noch mal arbeiten. Aber ich werde mal versuchen Vormittags noch ne Runde zu drehen. Bis bald im Wald ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrangler89 (28. März 2009)

@eisenmann
danke, sieht gut aus. vielleicht sehen wir uns mal.
bis dahin.


----------



## eisenmann1 (29. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
die heutige Ausfahrt hat ein jämmerliches Ende genommen. Mir is zum Glück nichts passiert, aber das liebe MTB is hin  , aber seht selbst auf dem folgenden Bild:





Stevens Fluent ES 2008 Rahmenbruch

Jetzt bin ich ja mal gespannt wie der Service ist bei Stevens. Da kost der Mist ein haufen Geld und dann sowas.


----------



## wrangler89 (30. März 2009)

Hi,
wie is´n das passiert?
Viel Erfolg beim Kulanzaushandeln.


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2009)

wasn da kulanz ... das ist garantie... hau denen die birne ein ... das reißt nicht zufällig an der stelle mit der höchsten kerbwirkung, der schweißnaht. 

wobei, es sieht so aus als wär das hinterrad nach unten gezogen worden o0


----------



## cxfahrer (30. März 2009)

spam nicht rum, wie wärs mit ner Runde radeln jetzt gleich, schön auf Asphalt um den Werbeliner See?

Nagut, dann bin ich jetzt alleine los. Bis Dienstag abend.


----------



## dkc-live (30. März 2009)

ne bin heut noch in fg. komm heute abend oder morgen früh


----------



## dkc-live (1. April 2009)

1700 rennbahnbrücke


----------



## cxfahrer (1. April 2009)

viel spass bin krank


----------



## dkc-live (1. April 2009)

schade, gute besserung


----------



## R00kie (2. April 2009)

joa gute besserung  

öhm ... am fockeberg soll man ja auch fahren können, war da leider noch nie ... bin erst seit januar aktiver radler .. vorher immer so n bissl cc ... 

was gibts da für strecken, ihr seid ja sicher schon dort gewesen ... ich bin eher so n hardcore wanderer, hoch und das mit rad .. nur runter dann auf dem drahtesel selbst  

würde samstag gegen 1300 oder 1400 dort eintrudeln .. vielleicht is ja jmd von euch am start, mit dem man vllt bissl trainieren kann ... wer weiß ?!

btw, wenn ihr so schreibt, dass ihr inner mimo unterwegs wart... welche strecken fahrt ihr da genau? hab des öfteren mal nen biker erwischt ... aber hab ja kA ob der/die gute hier angemeldet is 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2009)

Fockeberg runter ist eigentlich anspruchslos. Gibt halt  ziemlich gerade Wege runter, die daher recht steil sind. Nur der eine Richtung Fockestrasse ist eigentlich interessant, wenn auch oben recht rutschig (Ziegel).
Mehr Spass hast du sicher an der Halde hinten beim Auensee (kleine Kicker und so).
In der Mimo kann man überall rumfahren, die ist ja nicht gross.


----------



## R00kie (2. April 2009)

hm oke... samstag werd ich mir das mal anschauen .. aufm fockeberg, ersma danke für die info  

tjoa und die halde werd ich doch gleich googeln

PS.: ihr fahrt aber nich auf der dirtstrecke bzw.  die sandgrube runter [vorm see] .. weil, mein kumpel und ich ham neben unseren spuren noch andere ausgemacht und dachten hier fahren noch so n paar leute


----------



## cxfahrer (2. April 2009)

Mimo fahren wir wenn wir ne BDO Runde fahren idR komplett durch. Wenn du das meinst.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. April 2009)

a propos: wir waren heute in der Mimo: war SEHR schön... man kann das dem interessierten Geländeradfahrer einfach nur empfehlen!


----------



## bigzet (3. April 2009)

tag auch
sorry das ich so blöd frage aber was is die Mimo?
fahre selbst seit anfang des jahres mehrmals in der woche in und um leipzig rad.
deswegen bin ich für neue touren immer dankbar 
besten dank schonmal...


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2009)

Mimo = ehemalige Mitteldeutsche Motorenwerke in Taucha. Ein zerbombtes und überwuchertes Fabrikgelände, mittlerweile eher ein Wald an der Parthe. Man kommt über Mariannenpark-Schloss Abtnaundorf-Bagger Thekla -Lidl - Kirche Portitz dorthin. Hinter der Mimo ist noch der Statitz mit ein paar schönen Trails.


----------



## Long John (3. April 2009)

Nur für die die es interessiert, Sonntag 11 Uhr --> Rennbahn --> Halde Trages, für die die mitwollen.


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2009)

jo ich geb mein bestes


----------



## bigzet (3. April 2009)

vielen dank.
da wird man sichd das mal anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R00kie (3. April 2009)

mimo is echt schön ... 
nur leider gibts da nich allzu viel action .. 

öhm rennbahn.. halde trages ... was is das ? 
wird das ne tour .. so xc oder .. öhm ?


----------



## cxfahrer (3. April 2009)

Das sind insgesamt 65km meist Radweg nach Espenhain-Mölbis und zurück, am Störmthaler Tagebau lang.

Wenn du noch ein bischen durch den Dreck willst kannst du mal da hin und in den Störmthaler Tagebau fahren. Sollte jetzt schön trocken sein.


----------



## dkc-live (3. April 2009)

hier das bild von der porno session


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (4. April 2009)

Hi, folgendes Problem bei mir. Bin auf der Suche nach passender Wellengrösse für eine Sachs Kurbel ich Kettenplatt 52/42 und an der Innenseiten stehen Zahlen wie AC 130 was sicherlich der Durchmesser des Kettenkranzes ist .134  eine 2 sowie die Aufgedruckte bezweichnung Sachs 170 A4 wobei die 170 sicher die Kurbellänge ist. Auf der linken Seite steht 5, eine gestanzte 122 in einem Kreis anstatt der 170 A4 eine 170 A3 und nochmals eingestanzt in einem Kreis 170. Immer vom Drehpunkt aus gelesen.

Wilhelm fals du dich noch erinnerst, di war an dem blauen rennrad montiert und die dazugehörige Welle hab ich unbedacht schon entsorgt ohne auszumessen.

Nun hab ich bemerkt das es zu den 4 Kant innenlager nur diverse Wellenlängen gibt.
Was mir meine regarchen bislang eröffnet haben, ist das vorallem alte rennradkurbel mit BSA 118mm wellenlänge verbaut werden , nur ich denke so pauschal kann man das ja nicht sagen.

WEis jemand Rat? Sind wenige Milimeter so entscheidend, oder entscheide ich mich spontan für die goldene Mitte z.b. 113 mm? Bzw. kan ich das irgendwie nachmessen in dem ich z.b die Kurbelbreite bestimme und diese zu den 68mm dazuaddieren insbesondere muss ich die linke kurbelseite mit betrachten oder multipliziere ich nur mit 2 ?


----------



## dkc-live (4. April 2009)

ich übernehme keine garantie, dass ich morgen da bin. meine abendgestaltung hat sich grad schlagartig ins bessere gewandelt.


----------



## R00kie (5. April 2009)

woa also ich war ja jezz ma aufm fockeberg .. udn muss sagen,es hat mir doch schon ziemlich spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2009)

langer john ... der 26.4 steht! ich komm auf jeden fall und 3 kumpels überlegen es sich noch. wir würden die fahrpreise teilen. kannst ja noch ein paar leute fragen!


----------



## Long John (6. April 2009)

ok ab Leipzig , HBF, schaust du bitte wegen der Zugverbindung


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2009)

wir kommen von fg nach leipzig
erstmal brauch ich ne liste wer mitkommt. ich würd diesen samstag als deadtime setzen


----------



## Long John (6. April 2009)

wie immer wetterabhängig ist ja klar, und das ich mitkomm ist ja auch klar, wer noch mitkommt weiß ich nicht


----------



## dkc-live (6. April 2009)

wie jetzt wetterabhängig  jetzt drücken oder was ^^


----------



## dkc-live (9. April 2009)

2rocky downhiller in le ausn keller geklaut -.-

wer parkt bikes im wert von 10k im keller?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (11. April 2009)

Wilhelm das warst du doch der mir am Donnerstag an der Elster engegen kam? (ich blaue Hose, schwarzes Langarmtrikot und silbernes MTB).
Fahrt ihr überhaupt noch gemeinsame Leipzig Touren oder trefft ihr euch nur noch ausserhalb ?
Ich bin immer interessiert an Touren Samstag nach 15 Uhr.


----------



## cxfahrer (11. April 2009)

@ EG: k.A. Do immer 18:30 Augustusplatz, sonst Di 18:00 BDO

Achtung:
Ich (M.R. auch) habe eine *Karte mit 14 oder 15 Fahrten für Thale übrig,* die noch bis 20.4. gültig ist. Preise kennt ihr ja, ich geb sie für die Hälfte ab. *PM *an mich bitte!


----------



## cxfahrer (12. April 2009)

Hier mal das Video von SanRemo [ame="http://vimeo.com/3998614"]Klausmann[/ame] , geht aber erst ab 7:30 los, vorher ist so blabla.

Vielleicht fahr ich die Tage doch nochmal nach Thale. Die andern MTBs sind ja nu alle kaputt.


----------



## Sandstone´05 (14. April 2009)

Servus, 

wieviele seit ihr denn so bei eurer BDO Runde? 
Wurde zwar schonmal angesprochen aber sind mir inzwischen zuviele Seiten geworden hier  
Wieviele KM´s fahrt ihr so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (14. April 2009)

10-15. 30-40.

Oder mal so gesagt: je mehr Leute, desto langsamer und desto weniger Strecke. 

Edit: hier noch mal [ame="http://vimeo.com/4136639"]SanRemo[/ame] auch wieder mit Klausi.

Schöne Strecke! Will ich unbedingt hin!


----------



## Long John (14. April 2009)

bei schlechten wetter 5-7, bei schönem Wetter zw. 18-25, km 45 - 55 km

@cx: heut abend klappt Bdo -runde, da können wir uns dann auch was ausmachen wegen Mittwoch Mittag oder so zum ausfahren. Ist gestern übrigens doch länger geworden, auf einmal stand ich in Grimma  war ja schließlich auch Wetter gestern, als ich wieder in LE war hat ich 90km und 700 hm auf der Uhr, wer  hätte das gedacht nach so langer verletzungspause

@MR: denkst du an die Kohle heut abend

bis später LJ


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. April 2009)

Bin heute leider nich dabei. Will meinem Knie mal noch einen Tag Ruhe gönnen und nix riskieren so kurz vor der großen Sause.

Kohle hab' ich nicht vergessen, gibts am Do.


----------



## dkc-live (18. April 2009)

Hey wenn jemand von euch im Keller nachschauen könnte wär das toll!

Ich benötige
1 Kurbelgarnitur mit Innenlager (am besten 170 mm)
32 er Kettenblatt und Bashguard
9 Fach Schaltwerk (deore oder höher) + schalthebel
Hinterrad, komplett silber
Hübschen Frauensattel (eher sportlich)
80 mm Vorbau schwarz
Einen Satz V-Brakes + Hebel

Wenn jemand von euch sowas rumliegen hat für einen kleinen Groschen wär das Toll!
Danke euch schonmal im vorraus

genaueres gibt es aber erst in 8 Tagen (ob ich es zu 100% brauche)


----------



## cxfahrer (18. April 2009)

Ich hab ne Tiagra RR Kompakt in 170mm fÃ¼r lau. KB und Innenlager 4kant ist aber nicht dabei. LX 571 Schaltwerk mit zwei Shiftern LX fÃ¼r 20 â¬ VB. 
Im Harz liegt Ã¼brigens sehr viel Schnee.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (19. April 2009)

@LongJohn: wo warste denn heut plötzlich? waren noch am kulki, und abend noch in der mimo draussen... 79km alles in allem


----------



## DaMatta (20. April 2009)

Auf den Webacm Bildern vom Harz sehe ich keinen Schnee.? Wieviele kommen eigentlich mit am Sonntag?


----------



## Long John (20. April 2009)

Also ich würde mitkommen. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie das mit dem Wetter wird am Sonntag? Alternativ könnte man ja noch nach Jena oder ins Zittauer Gebirge wobei die Zittauer Variante mit dem Zug echt ätzend sein kann , glaube ich.

@Moe: War testen und glotzen bei den Fixie´s und dann ward Ihr auf einmal weg. Aber nicht weiter schlimm.

Edith meint: "für Sonntag ist Kaiserwetter angesagt, hipphipphurra und Schnee konnte Sie auch keinen mehr entdecken auf Webcams." Hoffen wir mal das sie recht behält ;-)

@David: Hast du schon ne Zugverbindung raus gesucht?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2009)

Nevegal 2.5 Stick-E 2-ply:  mit 1.2/1.8bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (20. April 2009)

Sch... auf Sch...!

Hat das mit den Liftkarten funktioniert?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2009)

Jep.
Perfekt! 
Kriegst dann noch was von Patrick und Frank.
Patrick hat mal den BMXer raushängen lassen  ...aber nach 7 Fahrten waren dann die V-Brake Beläge alle.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. April 2009)

es liest sich so, als hättet Ihr Spass gehabt, bei dem Wetter kein Wunder  ...man sieht sich morgen Abend!


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2009)

Nö.
Äh ja natürlich. Aber morgen nicht. 

Vielleicht Do, sonst müssten wir bitte nochmal telefonieren wegen div. Detailfragen.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (20. April 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> sonst müssten wir bitte nochmal telefonieren wegen div. Detailfragen.


 ...Euch ereilt heute abend noch ne (hoffentlich klärende ;-) email... hier noch der Tierschutz-Newsletter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/333481


----------



## cxfahrer (20. April 2009)

Bin ich Mehrzahl?
Es geht um die Ankunft Sonntag mittag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (20. April 2009)

Und wieder einmal eindrucksvoll bewiesen... die Schienen in Leipzig sind aggressiv! 

Fazit: Total sinnloser Sturz... und das ich noch lebe und das Bike nach Hause tragen konnte verdanke ich meinem Helm und dem Fakt das kein Verkehr da war ansonsten... ich will nicht weiter dran denken...












PS: Zur Zeit hoffe ich das nur das Hinterrad hinüber ist... werd morgen mal checken was die anderen Parts so sagen


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2009)

Ich will gar nicht wissen wie du das hinbekommen hast ... bin noch nie in Schienen gekommen.

Trotzdem gute Besserung!

WILL NOCH JEMAND AM SONNTAG MIT IN DEN HARZ?

es sind noch 2-3 Plätze frei!


----------



## LH_DJ (21. April 2009)

Bin wie immer  -  ARBEITEN.

Hab dafür heute Nachricht von Canyon- es wird in den nächsten Tagen verschickt. Dann wäre ich mal wieder heiß auf Zittau etc. Kann mir mal jemand eine PM schicken in der für Doofe erläutert ist, wie ich Bilder in den Post einbinde ohne das es nur als Miniaturansicht sonder groß dargestellt wird?

Danke
Dietmar


----------



## bikepunx (21. April 2009)

öhm kann mir wer erklärn wie ich die mimo finde?vom bahnhof aus


----------



## dkc-live (21. April 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Bin wie immer  -  ARBEITEN.
> 
> Hab dafür heute Nachricht von Canyon- es wird in den nächsten Tagen verschickt. Dann wäre ich mal wieder heiß auf Zittau etc. Kann mir mal jemand eine PM schicken in der für Doofe erläutert ist, wie ich Bilder in den Post einbinde ohne das es nur als Miniaturansicht sonder groß dargestellt wird?
> 
> ...



www.imageshack.us hochladen

dann den image button drücken und den direkt link einfügen


----------



## cxfahrer (21. April 2009)

bikepunx schrieb:


> öhm kann mir wer erklärn wie ich die mimo finde?vom bahnhof aus



Mariannenpark und dann immer an der Parthe rechts lang halten. > google earth

@dietmar: wenn im Fotoalbum hier gespeichert einfach den Threadbarcode unter dem Bild kopieren und direkt in den Text vom Posting einfügen. Wenn dein Radl noch vorm WE kommt kannst du dich ja den Berlinern anschliessen (PM an checkb mit Gruss von mir).


----------



## bikepunx (21. April 2009)

danke


----------



## Master | Torben (21. April 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich will gar nicht wissen wie du das hinbekommen hast ... bin noch nie in Schienen gekommen.



Total dämlich beim Überholen nicht steil genug über die Schiene... schwub war ich drin und schwub war ich unten... keine 50 Meter vorm BDO... naja.
Helm und Hinterrad werden getauscht - der Rest ist ok


----------



## dkc-live (22. April 2009)

immer drüber spingen ... das hilft ungemein


----------



## bigzet (22. April 2009)

ä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (23. April 2009)

Test 



geklappt?

Ist schon etwas älter


----------



## LH_DJ (23. April 2009)

Test 



geklappt? 

Ist schon etwas älter


----------



## Master | Torben (23. April 2009)

Ist das das winterliche Gegenstück zum Fahrtwind - Fahrteis?


----------



## DaMatta (27. April 2009)

Hi habt ihr schon die Bilder hochgeladen vom Sonntag?


----------



## Ekki999 (27. April 2009)

Kommt noch. Morgen werfen wir die Pics zusammen und dann wird sich gekümmert.


----------



## DaMatta (28. April 2009)

Habt ihr lust im Mai wider ne Tour im Harz zu machen? Das hat letztens echt gefetzt.


----------



## Long John (28. April 2009)

Ja, wär auf jeden Fall ne nette Sache, ich kann aber noch nichts genaueres sagen wann.

Praktisch wäre aber sicher ende mai, also ähnlich wie jetzt im April. David wollte ja eigentlich auch mal nach Ilmenau.


----------



## der12te (28. April 2009)

Hallo, wollt mal hier nachfragen, ob jemand von Euch beim Mad East mitmacht. Ich würde am Samstach hinfahren wollen.

schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Ekki999 (29. April 2009)

Long John schrieb:


> Ja, wär auf jeden Fall ne nette Sache, ich kann aber noch nichts genaueres sagen wann.
> 
> Praktisch wäre aber sicher ende mai, also ähnlich wie jetzt im April. David wollte ja eigentlich auch mal nach Ilmenau.



Ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch wieder für ne ausgedehnte Tour zu haben. Bei mir ginge der 17. Mai, um hier gleich mal ein Datum ins Spiel zu bringen. Die zwei Wochenenden darauf haut's nicht hin.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (29. April 2009)

ich hab erst ende mai zeit
 am 17 oder so werd ich wohl in osnabrück sein
ich würde den 23. oder den 30. vorschlagen


----------



## LH_DJ (29. April 2009)

So, bin jetzt auch bereit für größere Aufgaben, wenn es die Zeit, die Arbeit, die Familie erlaubt:





und noch eins:





Bin jetzt heiß das Ding richtig kennen zu lernen 

Dietmar


----------



## Long John (30. April 2009)

Schaut gut aus, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hat bestimmt lange gedauert. Ist die 20" Größe oder?
Naja dann mal rein in die Leipziger Berge damit.

@DKC: Mir würde der Termin am 30. am besten liegen.


----------



## LH_DJ (30. April 2009)

Long John schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, herzlichen Glückwunsch. Hat bestimmt lange gedauert. Ist die 20" Größe oder?




JA, genau 4 Monate- Schweinerei. 22" und passt genau bei 189cm. Bin heute die ersten 30km gefahren und es ist schon anders als Hardtail. Da willste nen kleinen Bunnyhop machen und das Ding hebt nicht einen cm vom Boden ab. Dafür braucht man auf dem Trail auch keine Linie suchen, einfach nur drüber. Bin noch beim wurschteln für`s Set up, aber scheint alles recht sinnvoll zu sein mit Talas, Dämpfer lock out etc. Jetzt muss ich nur noch lernen das Teil richtig zu fahren und mutig zu werden.

Bis bald....

Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (30. April 2009)

müssen wird uns nur noch für ein zielgebiet entscheiden


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2009)

1530 ne kleine tour von der rennbahnbrücke ausgehend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (2. Mai 2009)

Kommt den noch jemand 15 30, ich hätte heut zeit , rennbahnbrücke ist sicher die vor dem Schleussiger weg , an der rennbahn? Also wenn das klar geht sag nochmal bis 14 30 bescheid, das ich nicht umsonst fahre. Ansonsten wollte ich mich eigendich auf mein rennrad schwingen.


----------



## Long John (2. Mai 2009)

krank und kind, sry kann nicht, viel Spass


----------



## dkc-live (2. Mai 2009)

schwing dich mal lieber auf dein rennrad ... dann kann ich meiner oma helfen ... die hat schonwieder genervt  sorry sonst wär ich gleich nach der bremsscheibenübergabe gekommen 

muss dann nochmal nach mölkau


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. Mai 2009)

ach war das schööööön... und ab jetzt leider wieder nur langweiliges Leipziger Flachland :-( ... Hier ein kleiner Exzerpt der Bilderflut... http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/16968


----------



## Deleted 59812 (3. Mai 2009)

Auch wieder da


Verdammt war das geil!


Danke nochmal an die Orga- und Logistikabteilung! War echt super!


----------



## flok2005 (3. Mai 2009)

moin, wollt mich hier nur mal melden.. hab einen von euch vorgestern am fockeberg getroffen, vieleicht sieht man sich mal.
flo


----------



## Annemie (4. Mai 2009)

der12te schrieb:


> Hallo, wollt mal hier nachfragen, ob jemand von Euch beim Mad East mitmacht. Ich würde am Samstach hinfahren wollen.



Ich bin für alle 3 Tage gemeldet! 
Aber meine Hoffnung mit nem Kumpel mitzufahren und dort zu pennen hat sich eben zerschlagen. Ich bin hier seit knapp 3 Stunden am Rumwuseln, Überlegen und Machen. Werde mir offenbar ein Auto besorgen und bei nem andern Freund in DD schlafen (verdammt weit weg). Also so was ist immer recht kostspielig.

Ich kenne in Leipzig niemanden, der auch MTB fährt und ich selbst habe erst angefangen. Goseck (MTB Trophy am 4.4.09) war mein Auftakt. Da wurde ich 1. von 11 Frauen udn bildete mir ein gut zu sein . Bin ich aber nicht.
Kann man hier in der Gegend überhaupt irgendwo was fahren, üben? Ist wer bereit, mir mal fahrbare Routen in Leipzig zu zeigen, bissl Geduld dabei zu haben und mir was beizubringen? Das wäre voll lieb!!


----------



## eightball28 (4. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> Ich bin für alle 3 Tage gemeldet!
> Aber meine Hoffnung mit nem Kumpel mitzufahren und dort zu pennen hat sich eben zerschlagen. Ich bin hier seit knapp 3 Stunden am Rumwuseln, Überlegen und Machen. Werde mir offenbar ein Auto besorgen und bei nem andern Freund in DD schlafen (verdammt weit weg). Also so was ist immer recht kostspielig.
> 
> Ich kenne in Leipzig niemanden, der auch MTB fährt und ich selbst habe erst angefangen. Goseck (MTB Trophy am 4.4.09) war mein Auftakt. Da wurde ich 1. von 11 Frauen udn bildete mir ein gut zu sein . Bin ich aber nicht.
> Kann man hier in der Gegend überhaupt irgendwo was fahren, üben? Ist wer bereit, mir mal fahrbare Routen in Leipzig zu zeigen, bissl Geduld dabei zu haben und mir was beizubringen? Das wäre voll lieb!!


 
MadEast ist ja leider schon nächste Woche. Leider ein bißchen zu kurzfristig sonst gern.
Zum Thema MTB in Leipzig..........ist ein bißchen schwierig hier im Flachland.
Kannst Dich aber gern Dienstags am BDO mit anderen treffen und ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Annemie (4. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Kannst Dich aber gern Dienstags am BDO mit anderen treffen und ne Runde drehen.


Ne Uhrzeit wäre noch nett!


----------



## eisenmann1 (4. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> Ne Uhrzeit wäre noch nett!



Immer Dienstags 18:00uhr vor dem Bike Department Ost in der Karl Liebknecht Straße. So wie es mal wieder aussieht soll es wohl morgen regnen.
Schade!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Annemie (4. Mai 2009)

OK, danke. (Morgen arbeite ich ohnehin um diese Zeit, aber sonst klppt das sicher öfter mal)

Wenn sonst aber mal wer diese Woche Lust hat mir was zu zeigen, einfach ne PN schicken!


----------



## eightball28 (4. Mai 2009)

Ansonsten kann man sich auch so mal ne Runde drehen. Sehe immer ne Menge MTBler allein, warum also nicht zusammen fahren?
Die Plattform zum Termine machen haben wir ja


----------



## Annemie (4. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Die Plattform zum Termine machen haben wir ja


SO? Wo denn?
Ich finde MTB-News genauso unübersichtlich wie RR-News. Da gibts SOOOOO viel, dass ich das nicht finde, was mich interessiert. Gibts auch ein lokales Forum für MTB'ler in LE? (Fürs RR gibts das ja)


----------



## eightball28 (4. Mai 2009)

Na zum größten Teil schreiben ja hier nur Leipziger.
Schau immer mal hier rein und Du wirst schon ein paar Leute finden.
Das Leipzig Forum findet man ja schnell, trotz des großen Angebots hier.


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Mai 2009)

Moin allerseits,
@ Eisenmann1

Was macht das Bike? Wie hat sich Stevens verhalten?

@alle anderen
biete Dirt Jumper3 (9mm Schnellspanner, ca. 200km, noch Garantie drauf)
suche 120 - 130 mm RockShox (ebenfalls 9mm Schnellspanner, Zustand ähnlich)


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. Mai 2009)

wrangler89 schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> @ Eisenmann1
> 
> Was macht das Bike? Wie hat sich Stevens verhalten?



Ja Stevens hat sich kulant gezeigt und gibt mir wie gewünscht einen kleineren Rahmen in 18", den ich dann fürs Frauchen nehmen werde und ich habe mich für ein neuen Liteville 301 Rahmen entschieden. Beide sind noch nicht da. Zum Glück habe ich ein Leihrad bekommen, erst mal bis zum 18.05.09. Ich hoffe das bis dahin wenigstens der Litevillerahmen da ist. Da kommen dann die Teile vom Stevens Fluent ES Bike dran und dann gehts auch schon bald über die Alpen. Das wird alles knapp. Na mal sehen. Ich hoffe eure Räder halten mehr aus ;-)

Gruß


----------



## wrangler89 (5. Mai 2009)

mmh,
nach den letzten Erzgebirgstouren mit leichtem DH- Anfall is noch alles ganz.
mal sehen wie lange


----------



## *Yvi* (5. Mai 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Auch wieder da
> 
> 
> Verdammt war das geil!
> ...


 
Da geb ich Euch recht es war schon echt geil. Hätte noch ne Weile so weiter gehen können. Einfach ne tolle Woche . Hab auch mal nen paar Bildchen hochgeladen 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/17069


----------



## killingdude (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich hoffe das hier ist der richtige Thread für meine Frage. Ich bin geborener Leipziger ,fahre gerne Fahrrad & gehe noch zur Schule. Da ich für die Sommerferien etwas sportliches Planen wollte bin ich auf die Idee gekommen es mit meinem Fahrrad zu tätigen. Ich habe mir vorgestellt, eine Art Fahhradtour (Urlaub für eine Woche in eine Bergregion) in Form eines Berg rauf & Berg runter Events zu machen. 
Da mir jedliche Kentnisse auf dem Gebiet fehlen und ich leider nur ein "citybike" zum Flachlandfahren besitze bin ich etwas Hilflos. Im Internet (bzw. in diesem Forum) wird man mit Informationen überschwemmt und hat als Anfänger fast keine Chance durchzusehen.
Im Klartext bin ich auf der Suche näch Ratschlägen zu möglichen "Urlaubszielen", Möglichkeiten zum ausleihen von geeigneten Mountainbikes, Ratschläge ob auf eigene Faust oder lieber mit ner erfahrenen Gruppe........?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

MFG Felix aus Leipzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stylefaktor (5. Mai 2009)

soll ich den letzten wirklich ernst nehmen? *Mountainbikes!* Bei Mointenbikes siehts echt schlecht aus, die werden nie vermietet.


----------



## killingdude (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte den Post vorher durchlesen sollen bevor ich ihn abschicke.Aber vielen Dank für den konstruktiven Beitrag....
Felix


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. Mai 2009)

@killingdude
1. Also eine Woche würde ich schon planen, dazu müsste man wissen wie weit man sich zutraut an einen Tag zu fahren und dann auch noch den nächsten Tag Lust hat zu fahren.
2. Müsste man wissen wie technisch anspruchsvoll soll die Tour werden. Wenn   
es schöne Radwege sind spricht nichts gegen ein City Bike. Ansonsten fürs grobe halt ein Fully oder Hardtail MTB.
3. Ausleihen kann man sicher ein Bike im Bike Department Ost, müsste man klären ob die das auch für eine Woche machen. Aber warum eigentlich nicht. kostet wohl 30 Euro pro Tag.
4. Ich würde wenig Gepäck mitnehmen. Wenns immer hoch und runter gehen soll und um kein Zelt mitzuschleppen in Jugendherberge oder Pensionen übernachten.
5. Für so eine Tour bietet sich sicher der Harz an oder das Erzgebirge man kann aber auch durch die Alpen düsen. Als Einstieg vielleicht den Harz.

Na dann viel Spass  super Idee

PS: zu 2 macht es immer mehr Spaß, als alleine sich die Berge hochzuquälen


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. Mai 2009)

stylefaktor schrieb:


> soll ich den letzten wirklich ernst nehmen? *Mountainbikes!* Bei Mointenbikes siehts echt schlecht aus, die werden nie vermietet.



Das du dich da mal nicht irrst, habe mir letztes WE ein MTB ausgeliehen vom BDO für 30Euro pro Tag.

Gruß


----------



## eisenmann1 (5. Mai 2009)

@killingdude
was mir noch grad eingefallen ist, als Einstieg kann man sich auch den Rennsteig antun. Man kann ihn in 1, 2, 3 oder wenn's ganz gemütlich werden soll an 4 Tagen fahren und wenn man den Radweg nimmt braucht man kein MTB. Musste dir mal anschauen bzw dich informieren. Und er ist sehr gut ausgeschildert so das man keine Karte braucht.


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (6. Mai 2009)

Hi, weis jemand von euch schon näheres wann die Rennradtouren bei der BDO Freitags losgehen sollen, auf der Homepage steht noch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Annemie (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn du Gruppe fahren willst, musste nicht aufs BDO warten. Da schau ins Rennradforum! Wenn schönes Wetter ist, sind da wochentags jeden tag Touren drin udn am WE sowiso. (www.forum.rennradliste-streckendatenbank.de)


----------



## clekilein (6. Mai 2009)

jooo, wolt mich auch mal outen

der BDO macht radtouren? aber wo denn hin? hier is doch relativ wenig los... oder fahren die nachts? dann wärs geil!


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

Di 18:00 BDO und Do 18:30 Augustusplatz. Pünktlich! 

(Ich heute nicht).


----------



## Annemie (7. Mai 2009)

Ich hab beim Aufräumen gerade einen 26 x 2,5 PETROL von Conti gefunden (Faltreifen) und frage mich gerade, wozu ich so ein fettes Teil gebrauchen kann? Lohnt es den aufzuheben? Wozu kann man den einsetzen (vor allem, wo in Leipzigs Umgebung)?


----------



## cxfahrer (7. Mai 2009)

Petrol und Diesel Faltreifen hab ich hier auch noch rumliegen. 
Die kann man eigentlich zu nichts brauchen ausser zum Vollbremsungen auf Strasse üben (aber nur wenn trocken, sonst gefährlich). Zum trockenen Dirten wenn man kein Geld hat mags gehen...


----------



## eightball28 (7. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer Lust mit mir morgen Grundlagen zu fahren???


----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer Lust mit mir morgen Grundlagen zu fahren???



Wann und wo, dann kann ich dir genaueres sagen.

Gruß


----------



## eightball28 (7. Mai 2009)

Treffpunkt Fockeberg, dann kleine Seentour. 2xCossi dann rüber nach Markleeberg. Da noch 2x rum und dann zurück.
Ich weiß, ist nicht spannend aber es übt 
Zeit ist mir persönlich egal, hab ab 12 Uhr Feierabend.

Wenn es andere Vorschläge gibt, dann sind die auch gern genommen.

Grüße


----------



## Annemie (7. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Fockeberg, dann kleine Seentour. 2xCossi dann rüber nach Markleeberg. Da noch 2x rum und dann zurück.
> Ich weiß, ist nicht spannend aber es übt


Klingt mehr nach Rennrad


----------



## eightball28 (7. Mai 2009)

Asphalt und Rennrad kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Fockeberg, dann kleine Seentour. 2xCossi dann rüber nach Markleeberg. Da noch 2x rum und dann zurück.
> Ich weiß, ist nicht spannend aber es übt
> Zeit ist mir persönlich egal, hab ab 12 Uhr Feierabend.
> 
> ...



Da bin ich wohl raus, habe morgen frei aber ab 14:00Uhr Segelkurs. Kann also nur früh. Aber da könnt ihr nicht. Werde also alleine morgen früh meine Runden drehen müssen. Aber das nächste mal dann. Es sei denn, jemand hat früh Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Asphalt und Rennrad kann jeder



das stimmt und wer da nur jeweils 2 Runden dreht. ach her je ;-)


----------



## Annemie (7. Mai 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> das stimmt und wer da nur jeweils 2 Runden dreht. ach her je ;-)


Seen und RR ist Schwachfug!
Ich hab früh Zeit (aber ich bin verdammt lahm) :-(


----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> Ich hab früh Zeit (aber ich bin verdammt lahm) :-(



wenn du denn gern früh aufstehen magst, ich wollte 9:00Uhr (hehe früh) losradeln. Treffpunkt Eingang Pferderennbahn. Wäre das ok für dich wenn du mitkommst?


----------



## Annemie (7. Mai 2009)

na mal sehen - wenn ich den eingang der rennbahn finde, müsste 9 uhr passen


----------



## eisenmann1 (7. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> na mal sehen - wenn ich den eingang der rennbahn finde, müsste 9 uhr passen



das bild zeigt den eingang http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3133169


----------



## Annemie (8. Mai 2009)

Jo, das hielt ich auch für den Eingang! Bis denne... ich pump mal noch Luft auf, falls du nicht nur Straße fahren willst, kann ich dann ja wieder ablassen!


----------



## eightball28 (8. Mai 2009)

war ja nur ein vorschlag ihr Kritiker  
viel Spaß trotzdem heut morgen


----------



## dkc-live (8. Mai 2009)

grundlage wär gimma - stadtwald - leipzig gut geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (8. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> war ja nur ein vorschlag ihr Kritiker
> viel Spaß trotzdem heut morgen



He war ein guter vorschlag ,hier gabs keine kritik für dich. war eher schade das du nicht mitkommen konntest früh morgens. aber vielleicht das nächste mal. Gruß


----------



## eightball28 (8. Mai 2009)

einfach immer mal bescheid sagen, wenn mal ne Fahrt anliegt. Kann spontan von Arbeit verschwinden und hätte das heute auch fast gemacht.

Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem euer Spaß.


----------



## Annemie (8. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr hattet trotzdem euer Spaß.


Naja, der Regen war bissl blöd... damit hatten wir nicht gerechnet. Aber ich konnte meinen Mitfahrer aufheitern als ich an der Bistumshöhe übern Lenker abstieg  (Wer Narben hat, hat was erlebt)


----------



## eightball28 (8. Mai 2009)

na wie ist das denn passiert?


----------



## Annemie (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, ich würde ja sagen "zu blöd zum Rad fahren"!
Da war ne Kuhle und ich bin natürlich da durch, wo es am tiefsten war und kam nicht mehr raus mit Rad. Glaube aber, wenn ich nicht die Reifen prall mit Luft gehabt hätte (bei Straßenfahren ist mir das lieber, war ja schließlich nur Straße geplant), dann hätt ichs noch gepackt... knappes Ding. 
War dann ja noch im Radladen zum Gabelkürzen udn hb mir sagen lassen, ein Techniktraining wär für mich echt mal angebracht! Das seh ich ja auch so, aber Zeit/Geld... usw.


----------



## eightball28 (8. Mai 2009)

Naja, lag auch schon oft genug lang.Das letzte mal bin ich an einer Bahnschranke hängen geblieben. Ist ein bißchen peinlich wenn man Zuschauer hat, aber was solls.

wie gesagt, wenn ihr nochmal startet bin ich dabei, einfach vorher mal bescheid sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (8. Mai 2009)

@Annemie
wie gesagt vom Bikepoint in Dresden gibt es 2 Einsteigerkurse Fahrtechnik Training für Einsteiger.

@all
 Hier mal der Link für interessierte zum Eventplaner vom Bikepoint in Dresden.


----------



## cxfahrer (14. Mai 2009)

Falls sich jemand über diese komischen Absteckungen auf dem Fockeberg wundert:
http://www.leipzig-im.de/index.php?section=wagner


----------



## eightball28 (14. Mai 2009)

Hat irgendwer heut Lust auf Biken? Wohin egal, ist egal.


----------



## Kaprado (14. Mai 2009)

Ich waere auch nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## deltamax (14. Mai 2009)

wo nehmt ihr alle die viele Freizeit her
ich sitze schon wieder stundenlang auf Arbeit.

komme auch aus leipzig, wohn in Gohlis.
Hallo an alle Foren-Leipziger


----------



## Kaprado (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Urlaub, ansonsten bin ich die Woche ueber auch nicht da. Hab die letzten zwei Tage Kueche aufgebaut und heute brauch ich mal wieder Abwechslung, also geh ich entweder laufen oder irgendwo den Berg runter waere auch geil.


----------



## LH_DJ (17. Mai 2009)

Wer von euch kennt den Bikepark Hahnenklee und ist er eine Empfehlung wert? Kann ja bis jetzt nur geradeaus fahren, möchte mit meinem neuen Bike aber mal ausprobieren wofür es auch gedacht ist.
Und ich möchte euch an Zittau 2008 erinnern, dass sollten wir wiederholen.

Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (17. Mai 2009)

Moin  du Nachtmensch! Schön dass du dein neues Bike hast. Hahnenklee war ich letzten September. Die Northshore geht auch zur Not mit 140mm, aber die anderen Abfahrten sind damit sicher kein Spass (ausgefahrene Löcher, riesige Wurzeln). Hahnenklee die Seilbahn ist auch immer ne böse Geduldsprobe!
Da tät ichs erstmal in Thale versuchen, wenn grad nix los ist (damit du nicht von DHlern überollt wirst). Ist auch nicht so weit und ich war erst neulich mit ein paar CClern dort, hat denen auch Spass gemacht - du musst halt mutig sein beim Hüpfen, kannst aber auch immer drumrumfahren. Die Abfahrt durch die Hotelterrasse ist auch mal nett.
Sind aber mindestens Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren nötig, besser noch FF und Rückenprotektor.
Ich bin die nächste Zeit schon mit den Litevillern unterwegs und werde daher vor Ende Juni wohl keine Tour machen. Ausserdem bin ich grad immer noch erkältet.
Viel Spass!


----------



## eightball28 (17. Mai 2009)

Mag jemand von euch am 7.06. nach Biesenrode zur Streckenvortsellung mitkommen?


----------



## Annemie (17. Mai 2009)

Mag jemand am 6.6. mit mir den MTB 2er Teammarahon in Holzhau fahren und sich mit mir bis Mittwoch anmelden? 
Komme grade von der Mad East Challenge - habe gesehen, dass ich nicht viel drauf habe, aber Spaß hats echt gemacht. Ergebnislisten sind noch nicht online, aber Top 20 war ich definitiv immer. Heute trotz Platten (bin zu doof und braucht 16 min zum Reifenwechsel) noch 17. Frau geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (18. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Moin  du Nachtmensch!     Sind aber mindestens Knie- und Ellbogenprotektoren nötig, besser noch FF und Rückenprotektor.




*So, erstmal die Zeit von gestern toppen.* Und Protektoren gut und schön, aber ich werde die so selten brauchen das ich das Geld eigentlich nicht ausgeben möchte. Und wenn ich dann so großspurig antrete um mit vollen Hosen doch den Chickenway zu nehmen ist auch peinlich. Andererseits sieht- schon cool aus. Werd erstmal alleine üben und dann sehen. In der Gruppe geht sicher mehr, würde mich also gern mal anschließen wenn es irgendwo hin geht.


----------



## DaMatta (18. Mai 2009)

Ist denn nun schon was für den 30.5 geplant? Da sollte doch die nächste Tagestour stattfinden...


----------



## wrangler89 (19. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> Mag jemand am 6.6. mit mir den MTB 2er Teammarahon in Holzhau fahren und sich mit mir bis Mittwoch anmelden?
> Komme grade von der Mad East Challenge - habe gesehen, dass ich nicht viel drauf habe, aber Spaß hats echt gemacht. Ergebnislisten sind noch nicht online, aber Top 20 war ich definitiv immer. Heute trotz Platten (bin zu doof und braucht 16 min zum Reifenwechsel) noch 17. Frau geworden.



nana, 
steht da nicht 11te in den Listen?

Glückwunsch, mein kurzer war 14. in der AK2 bei der FSS.


----------



## Annemie (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin in der Gesamtwertung 11. Weil es nur 12 Frauen geschafft haben alle 3 Etappen zu fahren udn ins Ziel zu kommen. Meine beiden Teammitglieder (2 Mädels) haben am letzten Tag aufgegeben und stehen demnach auch nicht drin als 13. und 14.
Von der 3. Etappe sind die Ergebnisse noch nicht online (da war ich wohl 17.), aber ohne den Platten hätte ich zumindest das Mädel geschlagen, die am 1. und 2. Tag genau vor mir ins Ziel ist 
_
Ich glaube ich hab grade ein Mädel überreden können für den Teammarathon in Holzhau!_


----------



## wrangler89 (19. Mai 2009)

Jo,
da bin ich auch- als Supporter vom Junior

Zum selbst mitfahren bin ich noch nicht genug in Form- vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Long John (20. Mai 2009)

Serwas, wollt mich euch mal wieder melden. 

Ist morgen eigenltich die obligatorische 18.30 Runde oder fährt jmd. tagsüber, also ab nachmittags oder so was? Muss bis ca. 14 Uhr arbeiten? 

Und ist irgendwas am Wochenende geplant. Will damit sagen, Zeit wäre bei mir vorhanden. Wir könnten ja in Harz oder Zittau oder sowas. also meldet euch mal. Wetter soll ja halten.


----------



## *Yvi* (20. Mai 2009)

Long John schrieb:


> Serwas, wollt mich euch mal wieder melden.
> 
> Ist morgen eigenltich die obligatorische 18.30 Runde oder fährt jmd. tagsüber, also ab nachmittags oder so was? Muss bis ca. 14 Uhr arbeiten?
> 
> Und ist irgendwas am Wochenende geplant. Will damit sagen, Zeit wäre bei mir vorhanden. Wir könnten ja in Harz oder Zittau oder sowas. also meldet euch mal. Wetter soll ja halten.


 
Hi,

also Moe und ich werden morgen nicht bei der 18:30 Runde dabei sein. Wir werden ganz spontan irgendwo hin biken. 

Also bis dahin


----------



## eightball28 (21. Mai 2009)

Für alle die noch ein bißchen Spaß im Juni haben wollen
http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/


----------



## eisenmann1 (21. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Für alle die noch ein bißchen Spaß im Juni haben wollen
> http://www.mtb-biesenrode.de/



Da wäre ich gern mitgekommen, leider kann man an 2 Orten nicht gleichzeitig sein, denn da geht unsere Transalp 09 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Annemie (21. Mai 2009)

So gehts mir auch. Ich fahre da grade 601 km am Stück mit dem RR vom Fichtelberg zum Kap Arkona !
Aber der Teammarathon in Holzhau am 6.6. ist ja auch spaßig und liegt ebenfalls im JUNI: http://www.fichkona.de/mtb/ausschreibung.php


----------



## eightball28 (22. Mai 2009)

naja, es gibt ja aber noch mehr möglichkeiten sich die Lunge aus dem hals zu pusten
*Harzer-MTB-Cup.de*


----------



## dkc-live (23. Mai 2009)

gibt es am 30.5 noch interesse? würde wieder zum harz tendieren da ich zur zeit zu viel um die ohren habe um in ilmenau was zu planen!


----------



## DaMatta (24. Mai 2009)

Ich würde mit kommen und Sebastian evtl auch. Hab ihn aber noch nicht erreicht.


----------



## eightball28 (24. Mai 2009)

_Ich glaube ich hab grade ein Mädel überreden können für den Teammarathon in Holzhau!_[/quote]


hast Du jemanden gefunden, der mit Dir fährt?


----------



## Annemie (24. Mai 2009)

Hab ich! Stehen auch in der Starterliste!

Aber noch toller: Ich hab grad mein RR geschrottet   In Eilenburg ist mir ein Radfahrer voll reingefahren und ich hab mich auf den Asphalt gepackt (ich sags nur nochmal für alle: ein HELM ist echt gut in solch einer Situation - hat voll gerumst beim Aufprall)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (24. Mai 2009)

Annemie schrieb:


> Hab ich! Stehen auch in der Starterliste!
> 
> Aber noch toller: Ich hab grad mein RR geschrottet   In Eilenburg ist mir ein Radfahrer voll reingefahren und ich hab mich auf den Asphalt gepackt (ich sags nur nochmal für alle: ein HELM ist echt gut in solch einer Situation - hat voll gerumst beim Aufprall)



Hauehauheha, uffen Asphalt, das gibt doch immer schlimme Hautabschirfungen. Hoffe dir ist nichts weiter passiert außer deinem Rad. Da kann man ja wieder was neues kaufen. ;-)
Hoffe das du wieder fit bist bis zur Fichkona.

Gruß und Gute Besserung


----------



## DaMatta (24. Mai 2009)

Also Sebastian würde auch mitkommen.Habe gerade nochmal Rücksprache gehalten


----------



## morph027 (25. Mai 2009)

Falls sich heute jemand über ein MTB mit verdammt dünnen Reifen gewundert hat, ich teste grad mal aus Spass den Tom Slick 26x1.0 auf meinem zweiten LRS. Sieht ******* aus, fährt sich hart, aber auf gesundem Asphalt schon spürbar schneller


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. Mai 2009)

Wie schaut's denn mal in näherer Zukunft mit'm Zittauer aus?! War jetzt erstmal am Ochsenkopf und 2 Tage in Bischofsmais, und habe nach der vielen Hochlifterei wieder Böcke auf gepflegte enduro/freeride-Touren


----------



## eightball28 (26. Mai 2009)

Mein Fahrrad ist kaputt 
der Lockout hat sich ganz spontan am Anstieg verabschiedet.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Mai 2009)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn mal in näherer Zukunft mit'm Zittauer aus?! War jetzt erstmal am Ochsenkopf und 2 Tage in Bischofsmais, und habe nach der vielen Hochlifterei wieder Böcke auf gepflegte enduro/freeride-Touren



Moin, 
gerne, aber hab grad ne [URL="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_lkQtfqGO27E/Shbihv2sMnI/AAAAAAAAAfI/X1npcRBYMJs/s720/IMG_5626.JPG"]dicke Beule am Hirn[/URL] (blöder Baum)* und Pfingsten Verpflichtungen, das WE danach ggfs. für 1 Tag - ab 11. bin ich dann in Bozen.
Grüsse

*PS: _das_ hab ich deswegen nicht fahren können .


----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2009)

Hat nun jemand bock am samstag mit in den harz zu kommen?


----------



## eisenmann1 (26. Mai 2009)

eightball28 schrieb:


> Mein Fahrrad ist kaputt
> der Lockout hat sich ganz spontan am Anstieg verabschiedet.



Ist das die Magura Thor die da jetzt den defekten Lockout hat? Hab Auch überlegt mir das Teil zu kaufen. Wie zufriden bist du sonst mit der Gabel?
Gruß


----------



## Long John (26. Mai 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Hat nun jemand bock am samstag mit in den harz zu kommen?



Ich könnt evtl. schon aber eigentlich nur Sonntag , wie beim letzten Mal, müßte es aber nochmal abchecken, mit der Chefin


----------



## eightball28 (26. Mai 2009)

eisenmann1 schrieb:


> Ist das die Magura Thor die da jetzt den defekten Lockout hat? Hab Auch überlegt mir das Teil zu kaufen. Wie zufriden bist du sonst mit der Gabel?
> Gruß


 
nein es ist die Durin, sonst ne super Gabel aber das darf nicht sein. Jetzt fehlt ein Gummiring und bei Magura geht keiner ans Telefon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (26. Mai 2009)

bei mir geht nur samstag weil da meine schufften muss


----------



## LH_DJ (26. Mai 2009)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> Wie schaut's denn mal in näherer Zukunft mit'm Zittauer aus?! War jetzt erstmal am Ochsenkopf und 2 Tage in Bischofsmais, und habe nach der vielen Hochlifterei wieder Böcke auf gepflegte enduro/freeride-Touren




Ja Zittau wär schon mal wieder nett. Nur die Termine.......

1. Juni - NeuseenClassics - RR
13. Juni - Rennsteig Xtreme - MTB  175km, 3300hm 
20.-21. Juni - 24h Chemnitz - MTB Einzelstarter

Juli - kein Wochenende frei, dann im Urlaub bis 9.August

August - 1 freies Wochenende

September - Alpencross

Da wird es immer schwer, zu Hause noch frei zu bekommen. Taste mich aber langsam an die Möglichkeiten des Canyons heran. War nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Hafen (wuchert zu), hab Protektoren gekauft, macht schon Laune. In der Gruppe mal wieder irgendwo hinzufahren bringt aber auch noch mal einen Entwicklungsschub den ich gerne mitnehmen möchte. Ich sag einfach mal bis demnächst....

Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## Long John (27. Mai 2009)

@DkC: gut dann müssen wir es verschieben, bei mir geht halt nur Sonntag, hab mich daher jetzt auch anders verabredet zum radeln, 

@Didi: welche Runde fährst du denn mit beim NSC, und wann?
          fahr ggf. mit Gitte die 70km Schleife, vll. treffen wir uns da

Für Zittau wäre es halt gut mal so ne Art Termin fest zumachen, um das langfristig eben planen zu können. Ich würde auf jeden Fall gern mitkommen.


----------



## LH_DJ (28. Mai 2009)

Fahre auch die 70km, Start Montag 11:00 oder 11:15. Sich beim Rennen zu treffen wird sicher schwer, da ich sicher mit dem Team zusammen sein werde (fahre für die Diakonie Leipzig). Kannst mir ja deine HandyNr schicken, dann treffen wir uns danach auf ne Wurscht und ne Molle und quatschen wegen Zittau o.ä.
Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (31. Mai 2009)

hey dreht morgen jemand ne runde? wenn ja bitte startpunkt und zeit mitteilen wär cool 

mein vorschlag wäre ja 1400 rennbahnbrücke


----------



## matze81 (1. Juni 2009)

Ich wär morgen am Start. Wenn es bei dir schon was eher geht könnten wir auch schon 13 Uhr starten, ansonsten 14 Uhr an der Rennbahnbrücke.


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2009)

13 uhr wird etwas knapp. 1400 wär mir lieber


----------



## eisenmann1 (1. Juni 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> 13 uhr wird etwas knapp. 1400 wär mir lieber


Wo solls denn hin gehen? Vielleicht komme ich mit.


----------



## matze81 (1. Juni 2009)

Ok, dann 14 Uhr. Ekki ist auch am Start.

Mir ists eigentlich egal wohin, ich denk mal wir entscheiden das spontan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eightball28 (1. Juni 2009)

würde auch mitkommen wenn ihr nix dagegen habt, aber welche Brücke?


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2009)

an der rennbahn scheibenholz die brücke im clara mit der holzbeplankung

weiß nicht wohin, hab an mimo oder kulke gedacht


----------



## dkc-live (1. Juni 2009)

schöne runde


----------



## matze81 (1. Juni 2009)

yap, war schick.


----------



## eightball28 (2. Juni 2009)

schöne Tour gestern,hat Spaß gemacht.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2009)

biken morgen 1400? rennbahnbrücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

Wegen mir. Würde aber gerne möglichst technische Sachen fahren, nicht immer nur BDOmässig rumschwucken.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2009)

d.h?


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

d.h. 
ich fahr mittlerweile schon alles im Schlaf. 
Dabei gibts überall so Stellen wo man mal ein paar Minuten was anderes versuchen könnte - zB im Tagebau Zwenkau einen neuen Weg finden oder in irgendwelchen Parks so Mäuerchen droppen oder wasweissich. Vielleicht habt ihr ja ne Idee dazu.


----------



## dkc-live (5. Juni 2009)

ka... ich würd auch rumschwucken .. ist mir gleich


----------



## cxfahrer (5. Juni 2009)

ok 14:00 mit Federweg und schweren Reifen. Kannst ja dann Kreise fahren 

Protektoren lass ich aber daheim.


----------



## rosalie (9. Juni 2009)

hallöchen,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie man eine verkaufsanzeige erstellt?


----------



## rosalie (9. Juni 2009)

in der bikemarkt-rubrik werden die räder bei mir alle aufgelistet, aber ich seh nix, dass man selbst ne anzeige schalten kann
danke


----------



## LH_DJ (12. Juni 2009)

So, morgen geht`s auf den Rennsteig. Hörschel - Blankenstein  175km  3300hm. Kühl aber sonnig solls werden. 10h netto Fahrzeit plus Transfer von und nach Leipzig macht einen langen Tag, aber schön wird es wieder werden.
Bis später....

Dietmar


----------



## dkc-live (12. Juni 2009)

> Ab dem 1. Februar 2009 können nur noch identifizierter Benutzer neue Artikel einstellen.
> 
> Identifiziere dich jetzt!
> 
> ...


.

würd es aber bei ebay versuchen

in einzelteilen bringt es aber vermutlich mehr kohle


----------



## eisenmann1 (12. Juni 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> So, morgen geht`s auf den Rennsteig. Hörschel - Blankenstein  175km  3300hm. Kühl aber sonnig solls werden. 10h netto Fahrzeit plus Transfer von und nach Leipzig macht einen langen Tag, aber schön wird es wieder werden.
> Bis später....
> 
> Dietmar



Da wünsch ich dir viel Glück, kein Rahmen-  und Leistenbruch und das wichtigste kein platten ;-) Ich glaub nächstes Jahr muss ich mir das auch mal antun.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (14. Juni 2009)

@cx es gibt keine genormten 6 mm breiten rillenkugellager. die haben alle 7 mm!


----------



## eisenmann1 (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

aus Leipzig und Umgebung, wir machen vom 20.06.09 bis 28.06.09 eine TransAlp. Leider ist einer von den eigentlichen 4 Leuten kurzfristig verhindert.
Wenn also jemand kurzfristig Lust und zufällig Urlaub hat und so etwas mitmachen möchte und sich fit genug fühlt, kann sich gerne bei mir melden.
Wir sind alle so um die 30 Jahre alt und sind eine unternehmungslustige Truppe. Alle Unterkünfte (meist Doppelzimmer!!!) sind schon gebucht und die Etappen geplant. Hier ein kurzer Überblick über unsere Etappen, damit du eine Vorstellung davon bekommst was wir vorhaben:


*1.
Bernau (D)
25 km
20.06.2009

2.
Reit im Winkl (D)
58 km
21.06.2009

3.
Kitzbühl (A)
60 km
22.06.2009

4.
Krimml (A)
83 km
23.06.2009

5.
Brunneck (I)
58 km
24.06.2009

6.
La Villa (I)
60 km
25.06.2009

7.
Moena (I)
60 km
26.06.2009

8.
Bozen (I)
27.06.2009


die Unterkünfte kosten durchschnittlich 30 Euro pro Person incl. Frühstück.
*

Also wenn du Lust und Laune hast, dann sollten wir und kurzfristig noch mal treffen und dir alle Details zeigen und klären, damit du über alles informiert bist und du genau so viel Spaß hast wie wir letztes Jahr.
Gruß Henry

PS: Es geht anschließend gleich wieder nach Deutschland zurück, da wir ja alle wieder arbeiten müssen. Also kein Erholungsurlaub im Anschluss eingeplant für uns 3.


----------



## wrangler89 (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,
ich möcht nächstes Jahr beim MadMission-Enduro mitfahren.
Hat jemand Interesse/ Lust, mit mir dafür zu trainieren und eventuell mitzufahren?

Bei Interesse bitte PM oder anrufen.


----------



## eightball28 (22. Juni 2009)

Mag jemand Anfang August mit nach Seiffen zum Marathon kommen? Alleine ist irgendwie blöd


----------



## Korra (23. Juni 2009)

Hallöchen da ich grad ein wenig proffessionelle Hilfe brauch, könnt ihr mir ein paar gute Radläden bzw eine Werkstatt hier in Leipzig für mein bike empfehlen?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## cxfahrer (24. Juni 2009)

Also ich empfehle hier keinen Radladen (ausser BDO), will keinen Alpencross, auch nicht die Madenduro nx. Jahr und auch nicht nach Seiffen.

Aber ich überlege grad Freitag oder sonstwann (wenn Schotti auch fährt) an den Wurmberg zu fahren die DH- Strecke *lach* austesten und ein paar andere Strecken (=FRTour). PM an mich wenn jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## morph027 (24. Juni 2009)

@Korra: Wenn du selber schrauben willst, als Student/in hast du die MÃ¶glichkeit, die SelbsthilfewerkstÃ¤tten zu nutzen, haben auch das meiste Werkzeug dort, nur Parts sind eher fÃ¼r die typischen Studi-Racer (Diamant, Baumarkt....). Ansonsten kann man bei netten Leuten auch in der Velowelt schrauben. Haben alles Werkzeug da, leiten dich an, Preise sind ok. Nen 5er fÃ¼r die Kaffeekasse sollte man Ã¼brig haben. Ist nur bissl ab vom Schuss. BDO ist auf jeden Fall kompetent und freundlich, Preise bissl hoch, wenn man I-net gewÃ¶hnt ist.

Hab sogar letztens in der Speiche gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eigentlich ein Rennradladen, aber auch MTB's da (Cube,...), Rock Shox Service. Hab den LRS meines Bruders zentrieren lassen (hatte vorher selbst eine neue Felge aufgezogen), kam 10â¬, war gut abgedrÃ¼ckt, geÃ¶lt, geklebt, schÃ¶n rund.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (24. Juni 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber ich überlege grad Freitag oder sonstwann (wenn Schotti auch fährt) an den Wurmberg zu fahren die DH- Strecke *lach* austesten und ein paar andere Strecken (=FRTour). PM an mich wenn jemand Interesse hat.


 PM scheint grade net zu funzen...dieses WE bei mir nicht...ansonsten gerne! Gib einfach Bescheid!


----------



## dkc-live (25. Juni 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Hab sogar letztens in der Speiche gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Eigentlich ein Rennradladen, aber auch MTB's da (Cube,...), Rock Shox Service. Hab den LRS meines Bruders zentrieren lassen (hatte vorher selbst eine neue Felge aufgezogen), kam 10, war gut abgedrückt, geölt, geklebt, schön rund.



jo obwohl die lage anderes vermuten lässt sind die sehr nett und kompetent. die von littlejohn richtung günthersdorf am löwencenter ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theStevn (25. Juni 2009)

komm aus der nähe Le und hab noch ein freeride kumpel aus LE....


----------



## wrangler89 (26. Juni 2009)

@theStevn
wo fahrt ihr denn? Vielleicht könn wir uns mal treffen?
cu


----------



## siemo (26. Juni 2009)

hallo  

Wohne auch in leipzig, wollt mal wissen wann das "BDO rumschwuchteln"  immer ist und macht das Spass dort mit zufahren ?   

MFG


----------



## theStevn (26. Juni 2009)

wir treffen uns in le und fahren dann zu diversen pisten! kenn nu noch nich so viele aus der umgebung die mitfahren (3) 
hab bei Mein(studi)VZ auch eine gruppe geründet: - Freeride - Raum Leipzig Deltzsch Bitterfeld
dort kann man sich ja organisieren und fahrgemeinschaften bilden


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

siemo schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> Wohne auch in leipzig, wollt mal wissen wann das "BDO rumschwuchteln"  immer ist und macht das Spass dort mit zufahren ?
> 
> MFG



Di 18:00 am BDO (in der karli) 
Do auch (18:30 Augustusplatz)
rumschwucken* = CC Runde
so 2-3h und anschliessend Bier trinken.

*Ugspr. schwucken = schaukeln, rollen


----------



## dkc-live (27. Juni 2009)

naja mal sollte vorher etwas epo oder ähnliche substanzen verteilen um eine höhere geschwindigkeit zu erzielen, aber sonst ist die tour ganz ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (27. Juni 2009)

Welche Tour? Von was redest du?


----------



## -=EG=-Phantom (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, ich habe über ecken gehört das man do 18. 30 am brunnen augustusplatz auch mit dem rennrad unterwegs ist, stimmt das?


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Juni 2009)

@cx: ich hab hier mal nen paar bildchen vom sa. reingestellt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/19194


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2009)

lecker!


----------



## siemo (30. Juni 2009)

@ cxfahrer

Danke für die Auskunft mal schauen wann ich denn mal Zeit finde mit zum rum "schwucken" !!!!      Wo kommt eigentlich das Wort Schwucken her, hab ich noch nie gehört .


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Juni 2009)

Angeblich aus dem Niederrheinischen = schaukeln. 
SuFu: da wurde vor nem Jahr schonmal diskutiert ob das homophob gemeint ist oder nicht.


----------



## Moe's Tavern (1. Juli 2009)

-=EG=-Phantom schrieb:


> ...das man do 18. 30 am brunnen augustusplatz auch mit dem rennrad unterwegs ist, stimmt das?


 ne, wir fahren mit geländefahrrädern


----------



## LH_DJ (6. Juli 2009)

Werd nach langer Zeit mal wieder beim BDO mitfahren.

Also morgen 18:00 Uhr?

Bis dann.....


----------



## Moe's Tavern (6. Juli 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Also morgen 18:00 Uhr? Bis dann.....


 ...geht klar (Ausnahme: unerwartet einsetzender Regen)


----------



## Deleted 59812 (7. Juli 2009)

Ich pack es heut schon wieder nich. Hänge ja gerade aufm Dorf rum und bin erst jetzt heimgekommen. Außerdem schiffts hier ziemlich derbe. Am Donnerstag bin ich aber wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (7. Juli 2009)

Na dann..sehn wir uns im August.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Juli 2009)

Urlaub?


----------



## cxfahrer (8. Juli 2009)

Ja und gelegentlich mal radeln in Schpytzyo s Revier..


----------



## Deleted 59812 (8. Juli 2009)

Viel Spaß!



Falls mal jemand am WE Richtung Harz, O-Kopf o.Ä. unterwegs sein sollte. Ich hätte Bock.


----------



## LH_DJ (9. Juli 2009)

Komm heute abend nicht, obwohl es mir ein wenig leid tut wo es doch mal trocken ist. Hatte aber den Volleyballern schon zugesagt. Versuche es aber nächste Woche, vom Dienst her passt es.

Dietmar


----------



## LH_DJ (13. Juli 2009)

So, morgen geht nicht, aber am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei. 18:30 am Brunnen?

Dietmar


----------



## Moe's Tavern (15. Juli 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> aber am Donnerstag wäre ich dabei. 18:30 am Brunnen?


 ...geht klar!


----------



## Long John (19. Juli 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich fahr am Sonntag den 2. Aug. für 4 Tage mit Family nach Ilsenburg in den Harz Kurzurlaub machen vor dem Schulanfang. Jetzt wollt ich mal unsere Harzspezis hier fragen, welche Karte ich mir am besten hole zum mitnehmen fürs Radeln.

Macht mal ne Aussage. Ansonsten gehts mir gut nur viel Zeit hab ich halt momentan zum radeln eben nicht. Ich hoffe das ändert sich bald mal wieder und man sieht sich mal wieder öfters. Als denn 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## dkc-live (19. Juli 2009)

die harz radwanderkarte die es am kiosk gibt, da sind alle waldautobahnen aussiehstpunkte und bierzapfsäulen eingezeichnet. hab noch eine aber bis zum 2. august bin ich net in le.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthes (26. Juli 2009)

Ich würde Dir diese empfehlen:

Harz Wander- und Freizeitkarte, da sind nicht nur die Walautobahnen drauf. 

Von Ilsenburg solltest Du auf jeden Fall durchs Ilsetal und Hirtenstieg zum Brocken - schöne Strecke und ein Brockenabstecher gehört ja wohl dazu ;-)

Wenn Du nebenbei noch auf die Harzer Wandernadel aus bist (an Stempelstellen kommst Du in der Nähe von Ilsenburg genug vorbei, das sollte an einem WE sogar für Gold reichen), dann nimm die Karte, die hier angeboten wird - ähnliche Genauigkeit wie die oben erwähnte, aber mit Verzeichnis der Stempelstellen:

Harzer Wandernadel


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. Juli 2009)

morgen abend AUSNAHME: treffpunkt 18:30h am bdo in der KarLi... *also NICHT Augustusplatz*


----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2009)

@ Andreas: viel Spass in Ilsenburg, da hast du ja die schönsten Trails direkt vor der Tür (wenn du abends fährst auch ohne Wanderer). 
@Moe: wann gehts nach Livigno?


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. August 2009)

Der Moe ist seit gestern weg.

Schönen Urlaub gehabt? Alles noch heile?


----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2009)

Alles heile keine Experimente gemacht leider zuviel Almenbrunnenwasser getrunken. 
Aber ich bin jetzt wieder innerlich sauber und konnte heut wieder radeln (Zwenkau).


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2009)

Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag in den Harz zu fahren?
von 8-22 uhr  mit zug. 6-8 Euro pro Nase. 2 Plätze frei.
vllt auch 3 plätze. bis jetzt sind wir 2 hardtailfaher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (7. August 2009)

morgen 12 uhr (sa) rennbahnbrücke?

abere zeit wäre auch denkbar.bitte melden sonst komm ich nicht hin.


----------



## cxfahrer (7. August 2009)

Bin da.
Kann wegen mir auch früher sein, aber nicht später.


----------



## dkc-live (8. August 2009)

ok bin auchda


----------



## Moe's Tavern (16. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> @Moe: wann gehts nach Livigno?


 
...waren auch in Portes du Soleil... und sind seit gestern wieder da... Bilder siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20744 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20743 ...ooohhhh wie war das schöööönnn.....


----------



## cxfahrer (17. August 2009)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...waren auch in Portes du Soleil... und sind seit gestern wieder da... Bilder siehe http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20744 und http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20743 ...ooohhhh wie war das schöööönnn.....


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2009)

Also ich steh' ja mehr auf Forstautobahn im Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## checkb (17. August 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Also ich steh' ja mehr auf Forstautobahn im Fichtelgebirge...


----------



## LH_DJ (17. August 2009)

Schön schön, das macht Lust. Will versuchen, am Dienstag nach Thale zu fahren. Muss es noch zu Hause durchboxen und ein wenig Schiss hab ich auch.

Dietmar


----------



## Kaprado (17. August 2009)

Thale ist cool, da bin ich auch ab und zu. Schiss brauchst du nicht zu haben. Mach halt easy am Anfang musst ja nicht gleich Bestzeit fahren. Weiss ja nicht wie bewandert du im DH Sektor bist, ich bin da als MTB Neuling hin und hab da ne Menge Spass gehabt bisher.



LH_DJ schrieb:


> Schön schön, das macht Lust. Will versuchen, am Dienstag nach Thale zu fahren. Muss es noch zu Hause durchboxen und ein wenig Schiss hab ich auch.
> 
> Dietmar


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2009)

Aus gegebenem Anlass:

Vorsicht beim Chickenway neben dem Zielsprung!!!!

(schön langsam anfahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (17. August 2009)

das gilt wohl erstmal fuer die ganze Strecke. Zum warmmachen kannst du auch erstmal den Präsidentenweg runterballern. Zwischen dem Wirtshaus und dem Festsaal gehts da so ein paar Treppen runter und dann kannst du gleich gut durchstarten.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (17. August 2009)

Natürlich, aber da unten ist man als Neuling meistens ziemlich fertig, hat das Gefühl für die Geschwindigkeit verloren und sieht aufgrund der Streckenführung erst recht spät, dass man viel zu schnell ist.
Es hat sich erst neulich einer dort das Schlüsselbein gebrochen.


----------



## Kaprado (17. August 2009)

als ich neulich da war haben sie auch einen mit dem Krankenwagen geholt 

Da war es wohl was an der Huefte. Ich bin bis jetzt immer gan gut mit ein paar Kratzern davongekommen. Dafuer hab ich mir im Lindenthaler Wäldchen fast den Ruecken gebrochen :/


----------



## Ekki999 (19. August 2009)

Hat mal wieder jemand Lust auf Trails im Harz? Vorschlag: 29. oder 30. August. Alternativ könnten wir auch mal Jena oder Trails rund um Grimma unter die Reifen nehmen. Da kenne ich mich noch so gar nicht aus.


----------



## morph027 (19. August 2009)

Ich weiÃ, das ist kein Verkaufsthread, aber es bietet sich dank AbholmÃ¶glichkeit ja an  Musste mal wieder meinen Keller ausmisten und folgendes Ã¼ber.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem frisch hergerichteten (zentriert, Lager gesÃ¤ubert und gefettet) Laufradsatz mit Mavic XM117 Disc, hinten XT, vorne LX, beides Centerlock inkl. fast neuen SLX-Discs (vorn 180, hinten 160) und nicht mehr ganz so frischer (c.a. gut gepflegte 1000km) SRAM PG950/PC-51 Kassetten-Ketten-Kombo? Dachte da an 125,00â¬. Fotos kann ich auch noch einstellen.

AuÃerdem fliegen noch meine Test-Reifen Ritchey "Tom Slick" 26x1,0 rum, 20km gefahren, optische Katastrophe an meinem MTB aber pfeilschnell  AuÃerdem die passenden SchlÃ¤uche von GEAX. Das Ganze fÃ¼r 25,00â¬.

Gern auch fertig montiert als Set  Preise VHB.


----------



## LH_DJ (19. August 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Weiss ja nicht wie bewandert du im DH Sektor bist, ich bin da als MTB Neuling hin und hab da ne Menge Spass gehabt bisher.



Is halt wie im Schwimmbad - von unten sieht alles gans easy aus, aber wenn ích auf dem Turm stehe mach ich mir bald ins Hemd. Genauso ist es mit den Kickern etc. , hab immer noch Schiss vor dem "Flug" , weil ich das Bike in der Luft nicht kontrolliere sondern nur warte was passiert. Und wenn es sich dann nach vorne neigt tut es das eben und ich muss hoffen, dass es reicht. Mir fehlt eben einfach die Zeit zum Üben. Na vielleicht krieg ich es ja hin mit Thale.

Gruß
Dietmar


----------



## cxfahrer (19. August 2009)

Ach ich dachte du warst gestern da.
Kicker...das braucht Zeit, bis die alle flüssig gehen und man sich an die Doubles wagen kann. Das ist auch nicht unbedingt wichtig.
Du kannst doch um alles (alles!) drumrumfahren. Das hab ich beim ersten Mal auch gemacht. Bei der nächsten Abfahrt versuchste halt dann was kleines und machst Sektionstraining. Wenn du nach ein paar Abfahrten merkst, dass deine Gedanken abschweifen bei der Fahrt, solltest du zur Abwechslung den Präsiweg fahren. Oben an der Einstiegstreppe kann man schön üben und mittendrin ist noch so eine rapplige Holztreppe. 
Das gute an Thale ist ja, dass man eine Punktekarte kauft und keine Tageskarte - du musst dir also keinen Zeitstress machen. 

Sag, musst du diesen Freitag arbeiten? Hab ne Tour vor.


----------



## dkc-live (19. August 2009)

Kaprado schrieb:


> Dafuer hab ich mir im Lindenthaler Wäldchen fast den Ruecken gebrochen :/


drum fahr ich fast immer mit protektor. arme und beine heilen. wenn der rücken kaputt ist, steigst du auf 4 räder um.


----------



## LH_DJ (20. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sag, musst du diesen Freitag arbeiten? Hab ne Tour vor.




Ja, hab Spätdienst. Und ich will nächsten Dienstag (25.) nach Thale. Wenn alles klappt so um 8:00 los, damit ich zur Öffnungszeit am Lift bin. Muss allerdings auch schon wieder ca. 15:00 hier sein. Wenn jemand mit will...... fahre mit Auto.

Dietmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (23. August 2009)

So, jetzt noch mal Anfrage:
Am Dienstag (25.) 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt nach Thale. Will jemand mit?

Dietmar


----------



## eisenmann1 (23. August 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch mal Anfrage:
> Am Dienstag (25.) 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt nach Thale. Will jemand mit?
> 
> Dietmar



ich wäre gern mitgekommen leider hab ich mir ein bänderriss zugelegt. beim wandern


----------



## dkc-live (23. August 2009)

laufen ist teufelszeug!


----------



## TAL (23. August 2009)

Also bei mir gehts Dienstag Früh an den Ochsenkopf gemütloch touren und und Trails shreddern!!!


----------



## morph027 (23. August 2009)

Berichte dann mal, gern auch per PN, hab das auch demnächst mal vor! Und viel Spass!


----------



## cxfahrer (23. August 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> So, jetzt noch mal Anfrage:
> Am Dienstag (25.) 8:00 Uhr Abfahrt nach Thale. Will jemand mit?
> 
> Dietmar



Zu hektisch, zu trocken. Nene mach mal alleine  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LH_DJ (23. August 2009)

Wo finde ich denn oben erwähnten Präsidentenweg?


----------



## eisenmann1 (24. August 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn oben erwähnten Präsidentenweg?



"Von der Thale Information geht es durch den Friedenspark und die Hubertusstraße in das Bodetal. Über den Präsidentenweg (steiler Aufstieg, ca. 1 Std. bis zur Roßtrappe) erreichen Sie die Roßtrappe."

aber ich denke du willst das ganze anderst herrum fahren. 

Viel Spass. Wenn alles wieder heile is bin ich wieder dabei. Dann ist es sicher schon kälter.


----------



## cxfahrer (24. August 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn oben erwähnten Präsidentenweg?



Oben links runter die Strasse zu dem Hotel (statt sonst rechts zur DH Strecke) , dann DURCH die Terrasse links zwischen den Gebäuden durch. 
Sattel runter und die kleine Treppe die Serpentinen runter. 
Der Weg verläuft dann in weiten Serpentinen zurück bis zum unteren Drittel der eigentlichen Abfahrt. Wanderer!


----------



## TAL (24. August 2009)

So, meine Freundin und ich sind am zeitigen Vorabend wieder aus dem Fichtelgebirge zurückgekehrt. Es war ein absolut toller Tag dort.

Auch wenn der Start der Tour in Fleckl etwas schwer fiel (meine Freundin ist mit ihrem Citybike gefahren - der Schotter bergauf war da nicht sehr hilfreich) - sind wir doch relativ zügig am Ochsenkopf angekommen. Trotz der kühlen Briese, die neben wolkenloser Sonneneinstrahlung ab und zu wehte, war es aufwärts doch relativ anstrengend (auch für mich, mit meinen 2,35er Reifen). Oben angekommen und Aussicht genossen (Bilder im Fotoalbum) ging es dann mit einigen Umwegen wieder abwärts wobei ich das letzte Teilstück die Freeride-Strecke genommen habe. Ich dand die für ein Hardtail relativ ungeeignet - zu viele ausgewanschene Wurzelpassagen wollten "Flow" nicht wirklich aufkommen lassen.

Anschließend ging es auf der Straße weiter in Richtung Fichtelsee (ebenfalls im Fotoalbum) - kleinen Snack einnehmen und den See kurz umrundet und dann wieder zurück nach Fleckl.

Das hat mir für meinen ersten (und wahrscheinlich auch letzten) Ausflug dieses Jahr dann erstmal an Steigungen gereicht. Natur und deren Aussicht waren dank des Wetters super gewesen. Es gibt jede Menge gut ausgeschilderte Radtouren in der Region, von denen wir nächstes Jahr sicher die ein oder andere ausprobieren werden.


----------



## LH_DJ (25. August 2009)

5 x Downhill, 1 x Präsidentenweg

Schön dass ihr mich nach Thale gelotst habt. War alles leicht zu finden. Beim 1. mal nur Chickenway gefahren und alles angeschaut, dann immer etwas mehr. Airtime und Flow sehen sicher anders aus aber ich war sehr zufrieden und darum geht es ja wohl . Bin sturz- und schadensfrei geblieben. Wenn ich wieder hin fahre gebe ich etwas mehr Druck auf Gabel und Dämpfer, beides war am Limit. 
Meldet euch wenn ihr wieder fahrt, ich will mit.

Dietmar


----------



## Moe's Tavern (25. August 2009)

LH_DJ schrieb:


> Beim 1. mal nur Chickenway gefahren und alles angeschaut, dann immer etwas mehr.


 ...das is ja das schöne an Thale: auch als "Anfänger" kann man sich langsam rantasten... Bis Do. dann! P.S. nächstes mal kommste mit nach Hahnenklee, und dann zum O-Kopf ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (28. August 2009)

Hat einer von euch ein 
*Helmverlängerungskabel* für ne *Mirage* über?

Brauch das für meinen neuen Scheinwerfer, bei BDO dauerts knapp ne Woche bis es da ist und ich wollts am WE testen...
(musste leider noch die EUst. zahlen..aber sonst sehr schick).

PN!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> *Mirage*


 ...diesen Quatsch hab ich schon längst entsorgt... ABER: fährt jemand evtl. So. spätnachmittag/abend?!?!?!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2009)

So gegen 15 - 16 Uhr? Oder mehr so 18:30?


----------



## dkc-live (29. August 2009)

@ moe schreib sigma ne email, dann schicken die das kostenlos zu. war bei mir so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> @ moe schreib sigma ne email, dann schicken die das kostenlos zu. war bei mir so



ICH brauch das und zwar noch heute wenns geht, hat kein Laden hier vorrätig. Dann werd ich wohl zur Apotheke mit dem grossen C müssen...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (29. August 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> So gegen 15 - 16 Uhr? Oder mehr so 18:30?


 ...dachte so an zwischen 17 und 18h, je nachdem, wann ich hier aufschlage


----------



## *Yvi* (29. August 2009)

Moe's Tavern schrieb:


> ...dachte so an zwischen 17 und 18h, je nachdem, wann ich hier aufschlage


 
...och nö, keine Böcke, fahre schon Nachmittags nen bisschen...Fahrt mal schön

Bis später


----------



## cxfahrer (29. August 2009)

Ne ist mir auch zu spät bzw. nicht spät genug weil genau da Schweinefilet mit Grünen Bohnen usw. stattfindet. 
Dann fahr ich halt vormittags...


----------



## dkc-live (30. August 2009)

das kabel ist beim helmhalter dabei


----------



## cxfahrer (30. August 2009)

Welcher Helmhalter? Ich hab meinen Helm auf dem Kopf  ...


----------



## katinka22 (30. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt für einen Monat für ein Praktikum in Leipzig. Wollte mal fragen, ob es hier jemanden gibt, der mir ein bissl die Leipziger Umgebung zeigen kann. Das MTB musste leider aus logistischen Gründen zu Hause bleiben, deshalb bin ich hier nur mit dem SSP unterwegs (siehe Fotos). Reifenbreite ist halt nur 1,3'', Übersetzung aber 2,3:1. Schotter, Waldboden mit kleinen Wurzeln und leichte Anstiege sind kein Problem. Also, wenn es jemanden gibt, den das nicht stört, würde ich mich über Antworten freuen.

Viele Grüße
Katinka


----------



## Moe's Tavern (30. August 2009)

katinka22 schrieb:


> Übersetzung aber 2,3:1. Schotter, Waldboden mit kleinen Wurzeln und leichte Anstiege sind kein Problem.


 mach ne leichtere Übersetzung drauf und sei am Di. um 18h am BDO in der KarLi...sei darauf vorbereitet, dass es kein bloßes popeliges Forstautobahn-Gerolle ist; dann wird's Dir sicher gefallen.


----------



## katinka22 (1. September 2009)

Danke für das Angebot. Mir ist jetzt leider heute was dazwischen gekommen, hab aber weiterhin Interesse. So wie es aussieht wirds nächste Woche besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Yvi* (1. September 2009)

Ja dann nächste Woche oder Donnerstag 18:30 am Gewandhaus. Wenn de nen Mädel bist kannst du auch Donnerstag 18:00 zur Girls only Tour am Bike Department Ost in der Karl-Liebknecht-Str. vorbei schauen.


----------



## LH_DJ (1. September 2009)

Donnerstags immer noch 18:30 Brunnen oder inzwischen eher wegen Dunkelheit etc?
Könnte evtl. kommen diese Woche.

Dietmar


----------



## Deleted 59812 (1. September 2009)

Jep!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (2. September 2009)

hahaha, wir haben den sprung in's warme wasser gewagt ;-) http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/21433 ...bis morgen abend dann!


----------



## *Yvi* (2. September 2009)

war schön erfrischend  cooler Spaß


----------



## Master | Torben (8. September 2009)

Jungs und Mädels - ich brauch eure Hilfe!

Heute (08.09.2009) wurden meiner Freundin direkt vor der Uni (Talstraße) ihre beiden Laufräder geklaut.












Hier die Eckdaten:

Felgen: SunnRingle Equalizer 21 Disc (32°, schwarz)
Speichen: DT Swiss Revolution (schwarz)
Nippel: DT Swiss Alu (silber)
Naben: Novatec X-Light (32°, 6-Loch, schwarz)
Reifen: Maxxis Larssen TT Faltreifen, 2.35" vorn - 2,1" hinten
Kassette: Shimano XT 9-Fach
Bremsscheiben: Shimano XT 160mm

Neben dem materiellen Wert zählt für mich vor allem, dass es mein erster Selbstbau-Laufradsatz ist/war.

Falls jemand von euch die Laufräder sieht (eBay, Bikemarkt, in Leipzig, etc.) bitte unbedingt via Mail / ICQ / PM bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (8. September 2009)

versicherung. finden tust du die nicht mehr. die kommen an irgend ein ghetto bike und gut.

uanhängig davon nutzt man sowas nicht in der stadt in le.
pitlock wäre auch eine überlegung


----------



## Master | Torben (9. September 2009)

dkc-live schrieb:


> uanhängig davon nutzt man sowas nicht in der stadt in le.



Das ist mir soweit klar... leider ist unser Singlespeeder zur Zeit nicht einsatzbereit


----------



## factoryltd (14. September 2009)

Hallo Leipziger,

bin nächste Woche beruflich in Leipzig, gibts bei euch schöne Trails in und um Leipzig rum ?
Vieleicht sogar nen DH-Spot das es sich lohnt etwas mehr Federweg mitzubringen ?

gruss Factory


----------



## Deleted 59812 (14. September 2009)

Da gibts schon etwas. Findet man aber nicht so leicht.

Tourentreffs sind immer am Di. 18 Uhr am Bike Depatment Ost in der Karl- Liebknecht- Straße und am Do. 18.30 Uhr am Mendebrunnen vor dem Gewandhaus am Augustusplatz.

Einen richtigen DH-Spot gibt es eigentlich nicht. Nur eine alte Schutthalde auf der sich ein paar Kids was zusammengeschaufelt bzw. - genagelt haben. Wobei die das sicher nicht toll finden, wenn da jemand mit seinem eigenen Gerät anrollt und den ganzen Tag die Strecke runterschrubbt.


----------



## factoryltd (14. September 2009)

Hm klingt ja nach N8ride. Ich werds notieren und die Lampe einpacken. 
Danke


----------



## Kaprado (14. September 2009)

M.R. schrieb:


> Da gibts schon etwas. Findet man aber nicht so leicht.
> 
> Tourentreffs sind immer am Di. 18 Uhr am Bike Depatment Ost in der Karl- Liebknecht- Straße und am Do. 18.30 Uhr am Mendebrunnen vor dem Gewandhaus am Augustusplatz.
> 
> Einen richtigen DH-Spot gibt es eigentlich nicht. Nur eine alte Schutthalde auf der sich ein paar Kids was zusammengeschaufelt bzw. - genagelt haben. Wobei die das sicher nicht toll finden, wenn da jemand mit seinem eigenen Gerät anrollt und den ganzen Tag die Strecke runterschrubbt.




welche Halde soll das sein?


----------



## dkc-live (14. September 2009)

die zwischen rosenthal und auensee


----------



## theStevn (14. September 2009)

jaja der müllberg...


----------



## Kaprado (14. September 2009)




----------



## morph027 (16. September 2009)

Is mir noch nie aufgefallen, werd ich mir mal anschauen 

Ich will demnächst bei schönem Wetter mal noch an die Kriebsteintalsperre. Jemand Lust und/oder Tipps außer gegen UZS und rot-weiß folgend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2009)

Im UZS, und in Töpeln starten.


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2009)

Ah ok, dann eben so rum  Danke!


----------



## cxfahrer (17. September 2009)

Naja musst du wissen, Ich fand es im UZS neulich flowiger, und die technischen Stellen sind knackiger. Wenn du aber lieber etwas flacher bergauf fährst und nicht so steil bergauf schieben willst (am Westufer) ist dir gegen UZS vielleicht lieber.


----------



## morph027 (17. September 2009)

Nene, technische Stellen sind gut. Schieben stört auch nicht, solangs wieder runter geht  Außerdem fahr ich da mit'm Zug für lau hin, werde also wahrscheinlich sowieso beide Richtungen mal fahren.


----------



## LH_DJ (18. September 2009)

Will Montag evtl. noch mal nach Thale. Jemand Interesse?

Dietmar


----------



## morph027 (18. September 2009)

Nein, Danke  Hab erst mal genuch Bikepark gesehen, mein Rahmen/Dämpfer/Gabel guckt mich schon ganz böse an ^^

War dafür heute endlich und das erste mal in der Mimo. Herrlich, wenn man es einmal gefunden hat. Hab versucht, mich an cxfahrer's GPS-Track aus dem Tourenguide zu halten, so gut das eben ohne GPS und nur mit Gedächtnis geht  Als ich dann aber an dem kleinen Teich links rein bin und diverse "beerdigte" Baumstämmchen und Baumstämme mit Kettenblattbissspuren fand, war alles gut. Schicke Gegend! Hab aber bloss den einen flowigen Trail bis zum "Dirtpark" gefunden, da gabs ja schier endlos links und rechts Abzweigungen...Muss mich wohl doch mal an die BDO-Runde ranhängen.


----------



## eisenmann1 (19. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Is mir noch nie aufgefallen, werd ich mir mal anschauen
> 
> Ich will demnächst bei schönem Wetter mal noch an die Kriebsteintalsperre. Jemand Lust und/oder Tipps außer gegen UZS und rot-weiß folgend?



Wie siehts bei Dir aus ich würde morgen gern mit ein Kumpel ne runde drehen und die Kriebsteintalsperre hört sich nicht schlecht an. Wir müssten allerdings schon sehr früh los da der Kumpel gegen päten Nachmittag wieder zu Hause sein muss bei seiner Tochter. Wann hattest du vor zu starten wenn du denn fahren würdest?


----------



## morph027 (19. September 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich morgen oder Montag fahre. Ich würde auch zeitig losmachen, hab mir den Zug 09:15 ab Hbf nach Döbeln ausgesucht. Der wäre halb 11 dort, dann noch schnell die 6km nach Limmritz und von dort aus die Tour fahren. Ich sag nochmal Bescheid...


----------



## morph027 (22. September 2009)

Uiuiui...war geil, aber härter, als ich erwartet habe. Dieser stetige Wechseln von Up und Down hat mich körperlich ganz schön geschafft. Soviel hab ich mein Bike noch nie getragen oder geschoben  Die Steigung war an sich ja nicht unschaffbar, aber entweder lagen die -  auf dem Downhill ganz netten - großen Felsen im Weg oder mein Hinterrad hat bei 22Z auf dem staubtrockenenen Untergrund keinen Grip gefunden. Auf dem Rückweg am Westufer hatte ich dann echt keine Lust mehr und musste auch runterzu immer etwas vom Gas gehen, Konzentrations- und Kraftmangel sind auf solchen schicken Trails nicht so gut. Hab alles in allem (mit Navigationsfehler, hatte keine wirkliche Karte, nur Google-Maps Ausdrucke der Schlüsselstellen) 6,5h von Döbeln Hbf zu Döbeln Hbf gebraucht und war heilfroh, als ich daheim in der Wanne lag 

Dieses ständige Up und Down lässt mir den Schluss, dass die Richtung eigentlich keine Rolle spielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eisenmann1 (23. September 2009)

morph027 schrieb:


> Uiuiui...war geil, aber härter, als ich erwartet habe. Dieser stetige Wechseln von Up und Down hat mich körperlich ganz schön geschafft. Soviel hab ich mein Bike noch nie getragen oder geschoben  Die Steigung war an sich ja nicht unschaffbar, aber entweder lagen die -  auf dem Downhill ganz netten - großen Felsen im Weg oder mein Hinterrad hat bei 22Z auf dem staubtrockenenen Untergrund keinen Grip gefunden. Auf dem Rückweg am Westufer hatte ich dann echt keine Lust mehr und musste auch runterzu immer etwas vom Gas gehen, Konzentrations- und Kraftmangel sind auf solchen schicken Trails nicht so gut. Hab alles in allem (mit Navigationsfehler, hatte keine wirkliche Karte, nur Google-Maps Ausdrucke der Schlüsselstellen) 6,5h von Döbeln Hbf zu Döbeln Hbf gebraucht und war heilfroh, als ich daheim in der Wanne lag
> 
> Dieses ständige Up und Down lässt mir den Schluss, dass die Richtung eigentlich keine Rolle spielt



Ja so gings uns auch am am Sonntag. Ab und zu hab wir auch den rot/weißen Weg nicht gefunden. Aber das erste Teil Strecke von Döbeln bis dahin wo man ziemlich oft hochtragen musste war super und der Rest ab der hälfte um den Stausee waren super. Letzten endes war ich froh das wir im UZS gefahren sind.


----------



## eightball28 (23. September 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wo es im Großraum Leipzig einen Cannondalehändler gibt


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. September 2009)

Fahrrad Preisser war zumindest mal einer. Keine Ahnung, ob das noch der Fall ist.


----------



## morph027 (23. September 2009)

Also den rot weißen Weg hatte ich fast die ganze Zeit, der war ja gefühlt an jeden dritten Baum markiert  Als was zählt das Terrain eigentlich? Ist das S1 mit S2-Stücken oder doch weniger? Brauch mal praktische Beispiele der Singletrail-Skala, damit ich die mal so langsam einzuschätzen weiß.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (23. September 2009)

Die Skala hilft bei der Bewertung nicht wirklich, da man mit der Weiterentwicklung der eigenen Fähigkeiten im Gegenzug dazu neigt, vormals subjektiv schwere Trails, als leichter einzustufen.

Wir sind vor ein paar Wochen die Runde im Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Da war für mich nur eine etwas kniffligere Stelle dabei. Für andere Mitfahrer war die Stelle nicht bzw. noch nicht fahrbar.
Aus meiner Sicht war das jedenfalls fahrerisch vielleicht S2. Man musste gut balanciert und mit wohldosierter Geschwindigkeit durch die Passage fahren.
Im Falle eines Sturzes hätte man zwischen einer Steinplatte, Treppenstufen, dem Abhang oder einem Frontalcrash mit der Felswand wählen können.
Das hat jedenfalls mir mehr Sorgen gemacht.

Die Bewertung eines Trails hängt immer mit der Wahrnehmung des Bewertenden zusammen. Dinge, die dem einen Angst machen, fallen dem anderen z.B. gar nicht weiter auf.


----------



## morph027 (23. September 2009)

Hm. Gut. Ich fands eig. auch nicht sonderlich schwer, nur anstrengend (das Schieben und Tragen), aber insgesamt gut fahrbar und grinsegeil  Nur die diversen, für die Wanderer eingelassenen Treppenstücken hab ich mir nicht alle (nur einige, die mal seitwärts fahren konnte) zugetraut, da ich blöderweise meine Sattelklemme statt Schnellspanner dran hatte und genau den Inbus nicht einstecken hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirtpark-Mimo (25. September 2009)

dirtpark-mimo.wg.vu


----------



## cxfahrer (26. September 2009)

Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht von meinem Ausflug die letzten Tage: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6374416#post6374416


----------



## wrangler89 (26. September 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,
hat jemand mal ein paar Daten von der Kriebsteinrunde für mich?
Danke


----------



## morph027 (26. September 2009)

Hab hier zumindest einen GPS-Track. Kannst du dir hier anschauen  Viel Spass!


----------



## Moe's Tavern (27. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> ...Ausflug die letzten Tagehttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6374416#post6374416


 Ihr immer mit Euren langweiligen Alpen  ...sach ma cx, war gestern dein vollgepackter guter cx an der ausfahrt wernigerode unterwegs?! (hab noch ein verschwommenes "cx" auf'm Nummernschild erkennen können, der rest ist im raum-zeit-kontinuum entschwunden)


----------



## cxfahrer (27. September 2009)

Nein, ich fahr auch nicht einhändig Auto. Warst am Wurmberg?


----------



## wrangler89 (28. September 2009)

@morph
Danke

cu


----------



## Moe's Tavern (28. September 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Warst am Wurmberg?


 ne, ham den schlepplift schulenberg getestet


----------



## Kaprado (16. Oktober 2009)

*LEIPZIGER ERKLÄRUNG:*​ 
*Bitte nehmen Sie Platz.*
*Den Neonazi-Aufmarsch am 17.10.09 verhindern!*
Wie in den vergangenen Jahren wurde auch für 2009 ein Neonaziaufmarsch in Leipzig
angemeldet. Im letzten Jahr waren es in Leipzig 7 Demonstrationen oder Kundgebungen,
die von Neonazis angemeldet wurden oder an denen sich Neonazis massiv beteiligten. In
diesem Jahr wollen am 17.Oktober Neonazis unter dem Motto "Recht auf Zukunft" durch
den Osten und das Zentrum Leipzigs marschieren. Wir tolerieren das nicht.​

*WIR WERDEN UNS WIDERSETZEN.*​ 
In den Jahren der angemeldeten Neonazidemonstrationen von Christian Worch zum 1. Mai
und zum 3.Oktober gelang es den Leipziger_innen und ihren Freund_innen, die
Veranstaltung empfindlich zu stören und zu verhindern.
Vorbereitet und eingerahmt durch vielfältige andere Aktivitäten folgten dem Aufruf zur
Blockade der Neonazidemonstrationen tausende Menschen.
Viele Beteiligte machten zum ersten Mal die Erfahrung, dass durch begrenzte kollektive
und gewaltfreie Regelverletzungen eine politische Intervention möglich ist. Es gelang uns
nicht, Neonazidemonstrationen in unserer Stadt ein für allemal zu verhindern, aber
zumindest Christian Worch hat seine bis 2014 angemeldeten Demonstrationen
zurückgezogen.
Damit auch die Nazis in dieser Stadt keine Freude an Aufmärschen mehr haben, werden
wir dieses Jahr wieder mehr sein und uns dem Aufmarsch entgegenstellen.​

*WIR WERDEN UNS WIEDER SETZEN.*​ 
Wir werden den Neonazis den Weg versperren. Wir sind überzeugt, dass 2009 wieder
Menschen bereit sind, diesen Aufmarsch mit gewaltfreien Widersetz-Aktionen zu
verhindern.
Wir selbst sind verantwortlich für die Stadt und die Gesellschaft, in der wir leben. Bei aller
Unterschiedlichkeit unserer politischen Ansichten verbindet uns die Entschlossenheit, den
erstarkenden Neonazi-Strukturen unsere Überzeugung, unseren Mut und Verstand,
unsere Gemeinsamkeit und Vielfalt entgegenzusetzen.​

​​​*WIR ERKLÄREN:*​ 
1. Wir sind entschlossen, Neonaziaufmärsche in Leipzig zu verhindern. 
2. Neonazistisches Gedankengut - Ideologien der Ungleichwertigkeit (wie Rassismus, Antisemitismus, Faschismus, Nationalismus und die Reduzierung von Menschen auf eine Verwertungslogik) - hat in Leipzig keine Zukunft.
3. Wir sind solidarisch mit allen, die dieses Ziel mit uns teilen. 
4. Wir wollen das in gemeinsamen und gewaltfreien Aktionen erreichen. 
5. Wir werden den Neonazis mit Widersetz-Aktionen zeigen, dass wir sie weder in
Leipzig noch anderswo dulden.​


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Trail auf der anderen Seite vom Bach ist ganz hübsch zu fahren, lässt sich mit der Bachdurchfahrt vor dem Harvesterbereich kombinieren (an der Schleuse vorbei und erst durch den Bach, dann Stöckchenweg). 
Hab mal Boobar und Durolux getestet  ....aber Di wirds noch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaprado (2. November 2009)

gibts ein Leipziger Winterpokal Team?


----------



## geniusrc10 (9. November 2009)

suche mitfahrgelegenheit le-dd-le für den 18.11. zum hase und igel für mich und mein rad.
natürlich beteilige ich mich an den fahrtkosten.
grüße


----------



## mtbkay (9. November 2009)

was fährst du ?


----------



## geniusrc10 (10. November 2009)

ich denke, dass man dort mit nem mtb antritt?!


----------



## cxfahrer (21. November 2009)

Zwenkauer: wenn man wie bisher durchfährt, aber kurz vor der gefluteten Stelle links den Schotterweg nimmt, kommt man problemlos fahrbar geradeaus wieder zurück.


----------



## Freerider2009 (23. November 2009)

Hallo Jungs ich komme aus Großlehna bei Markranstädt wenn das einer von euch kennt und bin neu hier, ich bin 2 Jahre lang dirt gefahren und möchte jetzt auf Freeride umsteigen habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Empfelungen für mich was ich mir holen sollte


----------



## Kaprado (23. November 2009)

Was willst du hören? Welches Rad oder was willst du dir holen?


----------



## Freerider2009 (23. November 2009)

Ja genau was für ein Bike ihr empfehlt


----------



## Kaprado (23. November 2009)

Ich würde mir ein cannondale Perp holen oder ein Specialized SX Trail oder ein Trek Remedy oder den Freerider von YoungTalents.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2009 (23. November 2009)

So einen großen Unterschied zwischen Freeride und Downhill gibt es nicht außer Doppelbrücke oder


----------



## Kaprado (23. November 2009)

Freerider2009 schrieb:


> So einen großen Unterschied zwischen Freeride und Downhill gibt es nicht außer Doppelbrücke oder



Freerider sind schon so konzipiert das man grundsätzlich auch den Berg hochkommt. Meistens vorn 2 Kettenblätter und Federweg zwischen 160 und 180 cm. Downhiller sind dann doch etwas robuster, meist nur 1 Kettenblatt und eher weniger zum Berg hochfahren geeignet.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. November 2009)

Dooooch die einen fahren langsam und hüpfen und die anderen ganz schnell und hüpfen nur weit nicht hoch. 
Für schnell braucht brauchts längere Rahmen und flachere Winkel. 

Geht ihr bitte mal ins Freeride  oder Downhillforum?


----------



## Kaprado (23. November 2009)

Nu komm, als ob das hier jemanden stört. Wir sind doch unter uns.


----------



## Freerider2009 (23. November 2009)

Ich find das Demo von Specialized gut sieht zumindest sehr robust aus


----------



## eightball28 (29. November 2009)

die kalte Jahreszeit rückt ja so ganz langsam näher und ich hab mich gefragt, ob es in Leipzig gute Spinningkurse gibt? Im Netz hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Weiß von euch jemand wo es sich lohnt mal vorbei zu schauen? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 59812 (29. November 2009)

Ernsthaft?


----------



## eightball28 (29. November 2009)

Ja ernsthaft. Will mich einfach nur ein bißchen bewegen und das eben nicht nur bei Schneefall im Keller auf der Rolle.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. November 2009)

Hat mir neulich erst jemand beim Nightride (Iris?) von einem erzählt, aber da ich sowas nicht mache, gleich wieder vergessen. 
Also entweder mal vorbeikommen und fragen oder schau mal in die Rennradliste, die machen sicher auch mal Spinning.


----------



## Riwa2606 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leute...

falls ihr jemanden kennt der ein GT Ruckus DJ 2007 kaufen möchte meldet euch bitte bei mir.....

Preis: 550  auf VB

Angaben : 

Gabel : Rock Shox Pike 327 ( 140 mm )
*Rahmen*: GT Ruckus 6061 Aluminium Design mit Dirt Jump Geometry, ISCG Mount
*Schaltwerk*: Sram SX-7
*Schaltgriffe*: Sram X-7
*Kurbelgarnitur*: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
*Innenlager*: Truvativ Howitzer XR
*Vorderradbremse*: Hayes Sole, hydraulische Disc ( momentan abgebaut weil ich noch ein Adapter besorgen muss )
*Hinterradbremse*: Hayes Sole, hydraulische Disc
*Bremshebel*: Hayes Sole
Felgen : Sun Rims Single Track
Steckachse vorn und hinten.....


Fotos findet ihr in meinem Album....


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

